# Mein Aufbau Helius AM



## botswana23 (23. Juli 2008)

Hi,

habe mich für ein Helius AM entschieden in Schwarz elox
Hier mal meine Liste, hoffe ihr könnt mir noch Input bzw. Entscheidungshilfe geben. 
Das Rad soll hauptsächlich für schoene Touren genutz werden (also nicht ganz so heavy duty).


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Juli 2008)

hey,

gute entscheidung. als laufräder empfehle ich die dt 5.1 inkl. hope pro II, als vorbau einen syntace superforce, sattel einen flight?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (23. Juli 2008)

Machen die Fat Albert Sinn, auf so nem Bike?
Nuja, das muss jeder selber wissen ;-)


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Juli 2008)

c_w schrieb:


> Machen die Fat Albert Sinn, auf so nem Bike?
> Nuja, das muss jeder selber wissen ;-)



das kommt auf den einsatzzweck und persönliche vorlieben an, würde ich sagen. ich fahre z.b. minion und bereue es nicht. würde ich vornehmlich auf forstwegen rumtollen, bräuchte ich die auch nicht, aber die meisten "leichten" vertreter, wie z.b. nobby nic halten bei mir nicht. mein alleround reifen ist auch der fette albert.


----------



## Speedpreacher (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
warum bei dem Einsatzgebiet ne Hone-Kurbel und hinten Schraubachse??? Nimm ne Schnellspannachse und andere Pedale (XTR zu viiiiiel teuer!).
Steuersatzwahl: klasse!!
Sattel: Selle Italia Yutaak Gel Flow kann ich empfehlen. Leicht, haltbar und "familienfreundlich"...
LR vorne: ich schließe mich oldrizzo an! Hope Pro II sind klasse (auch bei Preis-Leistung und in vielen Farben erhältlich)
Gruß, Speedpreacher


----------



## abbath (23. Juli 2008)

Hat das AM 'nen 31.6er Sitzrohr?


----------



## botswana23 (24. Juli 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Anregeung.

1) Fat Albert -> Günstig und gut, es gibt da jetzt auch den mit dem neuen Profil

2) Schraubachse -> nicht viel schwerer, aber steifer

3) Hone -> Schöne "guenstige" schwarze Kurbel die nicht glänzt, vielleicht SLX

4) LRS -> Hope sind sehr gut aus mit roten Naben von "chainreaction"

Gruß,
Novi


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Juli 2008)

Bei der Gabel wÃ¼rde ich nochmal die Fox 36 Talas RC2 ins GesprÃ¤ch bringen. Vom Gewicht und der Performance ist das 2008er Modell meiner Meinung nach ungeschlagen. Bei Ebay gingen in letzter Zeit ein paar fÃ¼r ca. 650 â¬ Ã¼ber den Tresen, ich selbst habe meine vom HÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r diesen Preis bekommen. Die "The One" sind mit Sicherheit leichte und super Bremsen. Die K 18 von Formula dÃ¼rfte jedoch zu einem Bruchteil des Preises verfÃ¼gbar sein und defintiv ausreichen. Auf Wunsch lieÃe sich ja auch hier die Druckpunktverstellung nachrÃ¼sten.


----------



## botswana23 (24. Juli 2008)

Hi,

was ist jetzt mit dem Sattelrohr ist das ein 31,6 mm ??


----------



## Speedpreacher (24. Juli 2008)

botswana23 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was ist jetzt mit dem Sattelrohr ist das ein 31,6 mm ??



ich denke wie bei den anderen helius(sen) auch: 
rahmengr. s, m, l -> 31,6
ab inkl. xl -> 30,0
wg. Kräfteverhältnis!

Gruß, Speedpreacher


----------



## bike-it-easy (24. Juli 2008)

botswana23 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was ist jetzt mit dem Sattelrohr ist das ein 31,6 mm ??




Größe M ist auf alle Fälle 31,6mm.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botswana23 (24. Juli 2008)

Die Sattelstütze habe ich jetzt als erstes Teil 

un am Samstag geh ich mein AM anschauen bzw. bestellen.

Sorgen macht mir die Gabel  vielleicht wird es doch die Pike, wenn auch die Standrohre etwas zu schmal sind. 

Fast wäre ich meinem AM untreu geworden, bei dem geilen Nucleon TFR im bikemarkt aber leider ein L zu groß für mich.

Schönen Abend noch !!


----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2008)

ne Pike würde ich mir nicht ins AM ballern, zu wenig Federweg


----------



## fUEL (26. Juli 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> das kommt auf den einsatzzweck und persönliche vorlieben an, würde ich sagen. ich fahre z.b. minion und bereue es nicht. würde ich vornehmlich auf forstwegen rumtollen, bräuchte ich die auch nicht, aber die meisten "leichten" vertreter, wie z.b. nobby nic halten bei mir nicht. mein alleround reifen ist auch der fette albert.


 

Hi Bernd, probier mal den neuen Maxxis Ardent in 2.4 -feiner Reifen. Hab den in 2.6 auf meinem Deemax lrs und in 2.4 auf dem Helius FR 8 mega Gripp und bislang ca 800 pannenfreie km , in 2.25 auf dem Argon und die beiden größeren sind erste Sahne; der 2.25 hat auch noch ordentlich Grip und rollt besser als Nobby Nic.
Der Reifen rollt auch in 2.4 im Gegensatz zum Minion um Welten besser und schont Deine Reserven für den Downhill, wo der Ardent fast so gut in der Summe der Eigenschaften ist wie der Minion oder Highroller.

Mein Fazit: 
Touren :Ardent 2.25 / 2.4 je nach Bike und Fahrstil ( 630 / 830 g ) 

Bikepark :  Ardent 2.6 ( 1.3 kg )  oder Minion Highroller - die Bewährten 


Gruß Frank


----------



## botswana23 (26. Juli 2008)

Habe heute das zweite Teil bekommen, meinen Rahmen 

Bilder Morgen bei schöner Sonne

Helius AM in Grösse M in bronze elox mit Maxle Rear und Reset 118 HDAL2 in schwarz


----------



## guru39 (26. Juli 2008)

botswana23 schrieb:


> Habe heute das zweite Teil bekommen, meinen Rahmen
> 
> Bilder Morgen bei schöner Sonne
> 
> Helius AM in Grösse M in bronze elox mit Maxle Rear und Reset 118 HDAL2 in schwarz



*auf die Bilder freu*


----------



## botswana23 (27. Juli 2008)

Zwar nicht beim schönstem Wetter aber schon mal ein Vorgeschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juli 2008)

die schweissnähte... ich werde sie immer lieben...


----------



## abbath (27. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Bingo79 (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo botswana23,

wirklich sehr schöner Rahmen, darf man fragen, was die Optionen Stechachse und Eloxal in Bronze jeweils extra gekostet haben?

Weisst du ausserdem, was der Rahmen ohne Federbein kostet?

Konnte auf der Nicolai HP dazu keine Infos finden.

Gruss

Ingo


----------



## Testmaen (27. Juli 2008)

Vom Feinsten! 

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau, aber vor allem beim Fahren!


----------



## oldrizzo (27. Juli 2008)

...sehr, sehr geile farbe! viel spass mit dem teil! 

@ bingo: steckachse ist beim am standard, keine option. eloxal sollte auch keine extrakosten verursacht haben. wegen der kosten ohne feder frage am besten mal deinen händler oder falco hier im forum.


----------



## sluette (27. Juli 2008)

sehr geiler rahmen !



Bingo79 schrieb:


> darf man fragen, was die Optionen Stechachse und Eloxal in Bronze jeweils extra gekostet haben?



bronze elox sollte bei meinem argon knapp 190 extra kosten. 
vom eloxieren habe ich keine ahnung, ich find's aber nicht gerchtfertigt, da elox schwarz ja standard ist und ohne aufpreis geht.


----------



## Bingo79 (27. Juli 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...sehr, sehr geile farbe! viel spass mit dem teil!
> 
> @ bingo: steckachse ist beim am standard, keine option. eloxal sollte auch keine extrakosten verursacht haben. wegen der kosten ohne feder frage am besten mal deinen händler oder falco hier im forum.



Sicher, das Steckachse Standard ist? Die Option Rohloff-Nabe würde sich dann nämlich ausschließen. Oder?

Gruss

Ingo


----------



## botswana23 (27. Juli 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Glückwünsche.

Bronze Elox kostet 150 Euro Aufpreis für den Hauptrahmen und nochmal das gleiche für die Schwinge. Vielleicht irre ich mich auch.

Ohne Dämpfer ist direkt bei Nicolai schon ein ganzen Stückchen billiger, beim Händler jedoch kann dafür andere nette Sachen raushandeln.

Werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten mit dem Aufbau, jedoch wird sich das erste im Semptember abhalten, da ich bald in Urlaub gehe. 

Welche Gabel ich nehmen soll weiss ich jetzt aber immer noch nicht.

Ich schwanke zwischen Talas R und 55 ATA2 beide haben Vor- und Nachteile.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Elfriede (27. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht ne neue Wotan? Von der 55 ATA2 sind die ja Einige hier nicht so begeistert...


----------



## oldrizzo (27. Juli 2008)

Bingo79 schrieb:


> Sicher, das Steckachse Standard ist? Die Option Rohloff-Nabe würde sich dann nämlich ausschließen. Oder?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Ingo



tach,

sicher ist nichts, sowas kann sich ändern. ich sollte zunächste ein am mit schnellspanner bekommen, bekam aber nach rücksprache eins mit steckachse, da kalle diese empfiehlt. ganz ohne aufpreis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botswana23 (27. Juli 2008)

@bingo79 : Steckachse is nich Standard, aber ohne Aufpreis möglich.

Federgabel Dilemma :

1) Fox Talas R :
 ++ Gewicht !! (laut HP 2260g, real ??)
 + Luftgabel, leicht anzupassen
 - teuer
 - Anscheinend muss 1 mal im Jahr zum Service wegen Garantie
 - Importware, Garantie nicht geklärt
 - Farbe

2) MZ 55 ATA2 :
 + Luftgabel, leicht anzupassen
 + 3 Jahre Garantie
 + Farbe
 + Preis
 - Gibt wohl Probleme mit manchen, wird aber bei Cosmicsports wohl recht gut geregelt
 - Gewicht ( laut HP 2584g, real ?? )

3) MZ 55 ETA :
 ++ Ansprechverhalten
 ++ Zuverlässigkeit
 + Farbe
 + 3 Jahre Garantie
 + Preis
 - Anpassung, ist mir noch nicht ganz klar gibt es da unterschiedlicher Federn oder wird das auch über Luft gemacht 
 ----- Gewicht (laut HP 2707g, real gemessen auch 2700g)

Ich weiss das die ETA die meisten Vorteile hat, aber das Gewicht steht bei mir schon ein wenig im Vordergrund und 500g Unterschied is nich wenig.

Gruß


----------



## oldrizzo (27. Juli 2008)

...die auskunft von falco war, dass das am, wenn es nach kalle geht, nur mit steckachse ausgeliefert wird. dazu nannte er ein paar gründe. schnellspanneraufnahme sei optional. daher nahm ich an, steckachse sei standard... c'est la vie.


----------



## botswana23 (30. Juli 2008)

Hi,

hab zwei neue Teile bekommen, die Stütze und die Kasette.

Hab den Rahmen gewogen wiegt in M bronze Elox mit Maxle Steckachse und Reset Steuersatz 3639g.

Hier jetzt noch ein paar schönere Bilder :

























































Schönen Abend noch


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2008)

zum Glück hab ich mir "meins" beim Falco gesichert, in raw 

geile Bilder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## botswana23 (29. August 2008)

Ein paar Neuigkeiten

1. LRS gerade bestellt -> Hope Pro2 in Silber mit Ex5.1d Felgen
2. Gabel wird eine 2009 Fox 36 Talas RC2 aus dem Amiland


----------



## Donpromolli (15. September 2008)

Falls Du die Fox 36 Talas RC2 noch nicht in Ami-Land bestellt hast, 
ruf mal beim Sporthaus Schindele (findest Du im I-Net) an und frag da mal. 
Hab vor 3 Wochen eine für einen super Preis bekommen (Retail Version 2009).
Der macht generell gute Preise, kaufe seit einiger Zeit eigentlich alles da...leider hat er kein Nicolai


----------



## botswana23 (17. September 2008)

So, ein paar Teile montiert warte aber noch auf die Gabel und die Laufräder.

Aber das warten wird immer schlimmer 

Hier mein 











Gruß


----------



## softbiker (18. September 2008)

Sagt mal Jungs,

meint Ihr Größe XL ist bei Körpergröße 1,87 zu groß ??

Bin zwar schon nen L gefahren, wenn es aber mehr auf Tour gehen sollte als im Bikepark könnte ich da auch XL nehmen ??

Hat denn Jemand ein XL in meiner Körpergröße ??

Gruß Michi


----------



## 525Rainer (18. September 2008)

edit: hab da was verwechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (18. September 2008)

softbiker schrieb:


> Sagt mal Jungs,
> 
> meint Ihr Größe XL ist bei Körpergröße 1,87 zu groß ??
> 
> ...



Ich hab nen 06er FR in XL und bin 1,89. Passt scho, aber im nachhinein würd ich wohl doch eher ein L nehmen. Aber ich fahr seitdem auch viel mehr enge und verwinkelte Trails...
Darfst gern mal probefahren wenn du willst.


----------



## softbiker (18. September 2008)

Danke für das Angebot  aber nach Schongau komm ich seit kurzem nicht mehr und nach Ulm noch weniger. 
Aber wenn du sogar noch größer bist und eher ein L nehmen würdest.
Es ist zum heulen. Jetzt hab ich meine Preisvorstellung schon um ein drittel aufgestockt und komme immer noch an keinen 07er FR.


----------



## 525Rainer (19. September 2008)

ich denke du kannst dir mit sattelposition und lenkerposition beide rahmen anpassen. allerdings würd ich wenn ich du wär auf jedenfall probefahren. ich bin 1,93 und fahr ein L mit kurzem hohem vorbau. die sattelstütze hat trotz meiner langen beinlänge noch luft nach oben. (40er stütze).
mein vorgänger hatte den rahmen anders aufgebaut und es fuhr sich auch ganz anders. stichwort lenk und sitzwinkel, federweg, vorbaulänge und sattelposition.
ein XL wäre mit dem längeren radstand laufruhiger, du könntest einen ganz kurzen vorbau für wendiges lenkverhalten fahren.
ich selber bestell demnächst ein M


----------



## chickenway-user (19. September 2008)

Genau, du musst dir halt überlegen was du willst. Das lange ist bergauf schon angenehm. Aber auf langsamen, winkligen Trails wär kürzer schon schöner. 
Ich hab damals ja auf die Tourentauglichkeit geschielt, als ich das lange genommen hab. Das geht auch ganz gut, aber so richtig optimal bergauf geht so nen FR sowiso nicht. 
Was mich eigentlich am allermeisten stört ist der hohe Kraftaufwand der nötig ist um das Vorderrad hochzukriegen. Aber das kann auch an der relativ kurzen Gabel (Pike) und dem flachen Lenker liegen. Da will ich mal was anderes ausprobieren.
Und nein, es ist nicht so das mich der lange Rahmen bis jetzt von irgendwas abgehalten hätte. Ausser vielleicht von irgendwelchen Bunnyhopsachen...





Überleg dir halt, viele enge Kurven, ein bisschen streeten, viel am Vorderrad ziehen (Drops, Manuals), dann nimm nen L.

Eher entspannte Touren, eher schnelle, weniger anspruchsvolle Downhills, der Federweg weils bequem ist, nicht weil du ihn unbedingt brauchts, dann denk weiter nach...


PS: Such dir nen 06er in L dann können wir einfach tauschen wenns nicht passt...


----------



## hümme (22. September 2008)

Aufbau Helius AM - 140mm

Hallo,

hat eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrung mit einem helius am mit 140mm gemacht. Bin das bike jetzt schon mehrfach gefahren (dirtmasters+tryout day) und völlig begeistert. 

Leider bislang nur mit 160mm, was mir als "All Mountain" einfach zu schwer im Gesamtaufbau wird. Einsatzgebiet überwiegend im Sauerland, Mittelgebirge und Alpencross.

Schildert mal eure Fahreindrücke! (Welche Gabel/Dämpfer??)

Schöne Güße, Hümme


----------



## Gehhilfe (22. September 2008)

Möchte mir ja vielleicht auch ein AM zulegen. Eigentlich in gelb oder so.
Aber wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue ist es ja ne Schande diese traumhaften Schweißnähte unter Farbe zu verstecken.
Auch wenn die Elox-Farben eher langweilig sind - sorry.
Und das mit dem Mehrgewicht muss ich dann woanders draufzahlen um es wieder runter zu bekommen. Hmmmmm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. September 2008)

Du könntestet auch voher auf´s Klo gehen, das kostet nicht sooo viel und du hast das Gewicht wieder draussen  Beim Am sollte es so zwischen
120-180g liegen, was das Mehrgewicht durch die Bepulverung ausmacht  
Ich denke das kann man Ignorieren  Wegen der Schweißnähte, sieh sie dir nochmal genau an, so wirst du sie nie wieder sehen 





Gruß Guru.


----------



## Gehhilfe (22. September 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du könntestet auch voher auf´s Klo gehen, das kostet nicht sooo viel und du hast das Gewicht wieder draussen  Beim Am sollte es so zwischen
> 120-180g liegen, was das Mehrgewicht durch die Bepulverung ausmacht
> Ich denke das kann man Ignorieren  Wegen der Schweißnähte, sieh sie dir nochmal genau an, so wirst du sie nie wieder sehen
> Gruß Guru.


 



abwarten
Keine Pulverung und Klo gehn wären dann schon 600g


----------



## abbath (23. September 2008)

@guru polier mal den Rahmen ;-)


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2008)

why? Da bin ich zu faul zu  und ich finde roh einfach nur


----------



## bodylove01 (24. September 2008)

@guru - das sehe ich genauso...das bike in roh is einfach nur der hammer..


----------



## botswana23 (25. September 2008)

Endlich sind meine Laufräder da 































Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Gabel und ich kann es endlich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Testmaen (25. September 2008)

Fein, Fein!

Wann kommt die Gabel voraussichtlich ?


----------



## botswana23 (26. September 2008)

Hi,

die Gabel kommt ~ 6. Oktober, naja bis dahin muss alles vorbereitet sein und dann nur noch los


----------



## flyingscot (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir gerade das Datenblatt vom AM durchgelesen. Da der Monarch-Dämpfer nur knapp 51mm Hub hat, hat das AM dann auch "nur" gut 140mm Federweg hinten, richtig?

Für die "vollen" 160mm braucht man die 57mm Hub eines Fox DHX o.ä. Dämpfers. Hmm... dann wird das ja noch teurer und schwerer


----------



## botswana23 (6. Oktober 2008)

Wie im anderen Thread auch schon geschrieben, denke ich das der verbaute Monarch 57mm Hub hat somit die vollen 160mm genutzt werden können.

Anyway meine Gabel ist gekommen, nur "noch" zusammenbauen 












Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botswana23 (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich hab mal eine Frage, ist es normal das die Scheibe so nah an dem PM vorbeigeht oder habe ich etwas falsch gemacht ?






Gruß


----------



## guru39 (6. Oktober 2008)

normal! also mach dir keinen kopp.


----------



## botswana23 (10. Oktober 2008)

Endlich fertig, zumindest fürs Erste, ein paar Kleinigkeiten müssen noch geändert werden.


----------



## Donpromolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Mann, mann, mann.... genau mein Bike 
Würde (werd?!?) nur nen schwarz eloxierten Hinterbau nehmen.

Bin mal gespannt wie Du zufrieden bist, auch mit der Gabel. Bei meiner war ab Kauf das Talas Sytem i.A..  Sie ist während der Fahrt immer langsam bis auf 100mm eingesackt. Muss allerdings sagen dass die Rep auf Garantie super schnell ging (letzten Donnerstag vorm Feiertag weggeschickt, diesen Mittwoch in der Früh wieder gehabt) und die Gabel jetzt ganz hervorragend funktioniert.

Hab vor ner Stunde ein Test Helius AM fürs Wochenende bekommen. So wie im Katalog in Hellblau mit Wotan, Hopo Bremsen & Naben, Fox RP23 Dämpfer etc.. Hat ca. 15.5 kg in Größe M (mit mir zusammen auf Personenwage gemessen also nicht wirklich genau).
Werd am Wochenende mal damit ins Karwendel düsen.... bin schon richtig gespannt. Hoffentlich taugts nichts, dann kann ich mir die 2300,- sparen 
Wenn ich dazu komme, werd ich in dem andern AM Thread mal über meine Erfahrungen berichten.


----------



## Testmaen (10. Oktober 2008)

botswana23 schrieb:


> Endlich fertig, zumindest fürs Erste, ein paar Kleinigkeiten müssen noch geändert werden.



Ja sauber, Glückwunsch!!! 

Konntest du das gute Stück schon komplett wiegen ?


----------



## botswana23 (10. Oktober 2008)

Ja gewogen hab ich es.

So wie es dasteht genau 13,470 kg in M.

==> SORRY Zahlenverdreher 13,740 kg  --> Ziel ist unter 13,5 kg


----------



## sluette (10. Oktober 2008)

glückwunsch, das bike ist echt klasse ! 
ich steh zwar nicht auf magura bremsen und warum die joplin noch verbaut wird weiss ich auch nicht, aber optisch ist nix drann zu meckern.

gib gas mit dem teil !


----------



## Donpromolli (24. Oktober 2008)

Hab heut auch eins bestellt..... freu, freu.


----------



## botswana23 (24. Oktober 2008)

Genial 

Welche Farbe ?? Welchen Dämpfer ??

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donpromolli (24. Oktober 2008)

Hauptrahmen: bronze elox.
Hinterbau: schwarz elox.
Auf Falcos Rat hin hab ich nen Fox DHX 4.0 genommen. Bin doch mit allem Drum und Dran 110kg schwer...
Toller Service / Auskunft am Telefon übrigens


----------



## DJT (25. Oktober 2008)

Gibt's beim AM eigentlich eine Gewichtsbeschränkung? (Donpromolli, ist nicht auf Dich bezogen )
Oder anders gefragt, darf man mit dem AM alles machen was man mit dem "alten FR" auch durfte?


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Oktober 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> Gibt's beim AM eigentlich eine Gewichtsbeschränkung? (Donpromolli, ist nicht auf Dich bezogen )
> Oder anders gefragt, darf man mit dem AM alles machen was man mit dem "alten FR" auch durfte?




Wiso fragst du denn nach ner Gewichtsbeschränkung. Du wiegst doch nix...

Ich glaub man darf nur kürzere Gabeln einbauen, ansonsten müsste aber alles gehen.


----------



## DJT (25. Oktober 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wiso fragst du denn nach ner Gewichtsbeschränkung. Du wiegst doch nix...



Danke für's Kompliment 
Ist ja nur so Interessehalber, gefällt mir schon gut der Rahmen


----------



## Donpromolli (27. Oktober 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> Gibt's beim AM eigentlich eine Gewichtsbeschränkung? (Donpromolli, ist nicht auf Dich bezogen )
> Oder anders gefragt, darf man mit dem AM alles machen was man mit dem "alten FR" auch durfte?



Nix für ungut... bin ohne Rucksack und Klamotten ja noch n Stück leichter

Hab beim Falco nachgefragt, ob mein Gewicht und meine Sitzhöhe (brauch ne 460mm Stütze) ein Problem für den Rahmen wäre, Antwort: "ne, da kannste alles damit machen und zusätzliche Verstärkungen brauchst du nicht".... hatte aber vorher erwähnt, dass ich nicht der Typ für krasse Bike-Park Action wäre. In wie weit man das dann mit dem alten FR vergleichen kann?!?! Keine Ahnung....

Bitte nagle aber Nicolai nicht auf meinem Zitat hier fest, nicht das ich da was falsch verstanden hab. 
Ruf einfach mal dort an und frag... hab Die auch gelöchert und super Auskunft bekommen (Danke noch mal an Dich Flaco, falls Du das hier liest).


----------



## botswana23 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

habe jetzt nochmal meinen Hub im Dämpfer gemessen.

Luft komplett ausgelassen und dann eingefedert so weit wie es geht,
dannach den Abstand zwischen roten Gummiring und Dämpfergehäuse gemessen --> 47,5mm 

Ich bin leider davon ausgegangen das der Monarch 57mm hat und man die vollen 160mm nutzen kann dem ist leider nicht so 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (27. Oktober 2008)

botswana23 schrieb:


> Luft komplett ausgelassen und dann eingefedert so weit wie es geht,
> dannach den Abstand zwischen roten Gummiring und Dämpfergehäuse gemessen --> 47,5mm



Irgend so ein End-Elastomer wird da noch drin sein, d.h. es ist dann wohl der 50er-Monarch. 

Es gab im www.mtbr.com-Forum auch einige Verwirrungen um die vier möglichen Dämpferpositionen. Einige waren der Meinung, die oberste Position wäre nur für 50er-Dämpfer, um den vollen Federweg nutzen zu können (mit entsprechend hohem Übersetzungsverhältnis). Inwieweit das zutrifft... keine Ahnung.

Mein Wunschdämpfer wäre der Fox RP23, mal sehen, ob Nicolai den auch anbieten kann. Ansonsten besorg ich mir den halt so.


----------



## Donpromolli (28. Oktober 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Irgend so ein End-Elastomer wird da noch drin sein, d.h. es ist dann wohl der 50er-Monarch.
> 
> Es gab im www.mtbr.com-Forum auch einige Verwirrungen um die vier möglichen Dämpferpositionen. Einige waren der Meinung, die oberste Position wäre nur für 50er-Dämpfer, um den vollen Federweg nutzen zu können (mit entsprechend hohem Übersetzungsverhältnis). Inwieweit das zutrifft... keine Ahnung.
> 
> Mein Wunschdämpfer wäre der Fox RP23, mal sehen, ob Nicolai den auch anbieten kann. Ansonsten besorg ich mir den halt so.



In dem Tetsbike das ich hatte (hellblau mit Wotan, wie im Katalog) war, wie auch auf den Fotos bei "hochrad.de", ein Fox RP32 verbaut, also gibt es ihn wohl?!?! Laut Aussage meines Händlers wäre der Kostenpunkt 330,- gewesen.

Muss aber sagen, bei den 3000hm / 100km die ich damit gefahren bin, hat das Bike nur im großen Blatt minimalst gewippt. Ich hab die Plattform ein paar mal ausprobiert, aber immer wieder ziemlich schnell ausgeschalten, da das Ansprechverhalten extrem gelitten, ich aber im Vortrieb keine Verbesserung gemerkt habe. Imho ist die überflüssig für diesen Rahmen. Kann aber auch an meinem Gewicht und dem damit verbundenem Dämpferdruck liegen, dass das AM bei mir praktisch null gewippt hat.


----------



## checkb (29. Oktober 2008)

> Hab heut auch eins bestellt.....



Ich auch, Helius AM in M mit Hammerschmidt Option. 

Wer einen Helius AM kauf plant, sollte definitiv zu Nicolai nach Lübbrechtsen fahren und mal ne Testrunde drehen und sich die Firma anschauen. Ich war schwer beeindruckt von den Leuten, der Produktion und dem ungezwungenen Umgang untereinander und mit mir als Kunde. 

Warum eigentlich hinfahren? Zum einem das Kulturprogramm bei Nicolai und zum anderen der Külf. 





*Der Külf.*

Es gibt direkt hinter Lübbrechtsen einen Höhenzug mit dem Namen Külf und dieser hat einen perfekten Testtrail ( Verkaufstrail ) für ein Nicolai AM bzw. FR. Man muss bzw. kann Rampen klettern. Es gibt kurze fiese Stiche, fette Wurzeln und ein paar kleine Steine und Baumstämme. Dauerhaftes Up- and Down auf dem Höhenzug entlang mit einem tollen Ausblick über die Lübbrechster Pampa sind perfekte Testbedingungen. Es ist nicht der 601er oder der Dalco, doch für einen ausführlichen Test auf Wippen, Ansprechverhalten, Handling, Grösse und Emotionen einfach perfekt.





*Der Reiter ohne Kopf, Selbstauslöser mit 10 Sek. *





*Ausführlich testen, nicht Parkplatz, Messegelände oder Strasse, nee da wo ein AM hingehört.*




*
Bodenfreiheit, siehe Ritzelspuren im Baum. *

Ich konnte noch nie ein Produkt so in Ruhe ausführlich testen, beschnüffeln, befummeln und am Ende im Detail bequatschen. Es war einfach mal möglich, genau zu checken, was man will und braucht. 




*
Das Testbike: Posthelius AM mit Hammerschmidt.*




*
Individuelle Änderungen werden gecheckt, besprochen und sind kein grosses Problem. *

Danach noch die Neuheiten angekiekt und Auftrag* fertig gemacht. Noch mal schnell zum Rahmenschweisser in die Schweisskabine, Details der Zugführung besprochen und wieder zurück nach Berlin.

Bitte stellt euch jetzt nicht vor, da steht eine ganze Testflotte zum rumfahren bereit. Vorher anrufen, seinen Bedarf mit Falco oder Vinc am Telefon eingrenzen, Termin bequatschen und hinfahren.

checkb

* Ich habe direkt bestellt, da ich in Berlin keinen Händler für eine Probefahrt gefunden habe bzw. sich das Angebot auf ne Runde Bürgersteig im Friedrichshain beschränkte.  Sicher gibt es in anderen Regionen ( z. Bsp. Simonbikes in Wettenberg ) Händler die Plan haben wofür man ein AM braucht und wo es sich lohnt zu bestellen.


----------



## sluette (29. Oktober 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Ich auch, Helius AM in M mit Hammerschmidt Option.



netter bericht und schöne bilder.
und ? welche farbe hast du geordert ?


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Oktober 2008)

hehe er lässt vom liteville-glauben ab und konvertiert zur nicolai-sekte... brav!


----------



## gbm31 (29. Oktober 2008)

irgendwann werden se alle vernünftig...


----------



## checkb (29. Oktober 2008)

> welche farbe hast du geordert ?



Ein Litev...eh mein Nicolai ist *SCHWARZ*. 



kroiterfee schrieb:


> hehe er lässt vom liteville-glauben ab und konvertiert zur nicolai-sekte... brav!



Mal sehen was mich bei euch erwartet. 

checkb


----------



## Waldschleicher (29. Oktober 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Ich auch, Helius AM in M mit Hammerschmidt Option.
> 
> 
> checkb



 checkb, ich bin verwirrt!? Kein LV mehr?


----------



## checkb (29. Oktober 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> checkb, ich bin verwirrt!? Kein LV mehr?



Das ist der Helius AM Fred, dabei sollten wir es auch belassen.

checkb


----------



## 525Rainer (29. Oktober 2008)

sehr gute wahl. freu mich auf mehr aufgebaute AM´s im helius thread.

werde dieses wochenende an allerheiligen andächtig die definitive farbentscheidung fällen und nächste woche auch bestellen weil: AM + Hammerschmied scheint auch meine persönliche Endlösung zu sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (29. Oktober 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Mal sehen was mich bei euch erwartet.
> 
> checkb



Off Topic

in tiefer Trauer über den Verlust unseres LV Bruders "CHECKB" ....kann ich vor lauter Tränen kaum meine Tastatur erkennen  ............... aber was soll es die LV Gemeinde hat ihn lange genug verschlissen und es fällt uns schwer euch seine  Leere, ausgebrannte Hülle zu überlassen 
So Kerze angezündet und gut is
Ende off Topic

gruß Ollo

PS: Checker.... wir sehen uns dann bei Kalle zur Hellius AM Probefahrt, wenn Du deinen Rahmen abholst


----------



## Deleted 47418 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hey Checkb

Bist echt im herbstlichen "Teile-Rausch" was.

Hatte das Testrad ne 2Step oder auch ne U-Turn ? Wenn 2Step wäre es nett wenn du ein bischen was vergleichendes Sschreiben könntest ...

Danke
Mobau


----------



## checkb (30. Oktober 2008)

mobau schrieb:


> Hey Checkb
> 
> Bist echt im herbstlichen "Teile-Rausch" was.
> 
> ...



Hi Mobau,

richtig erkannt, ich kleide mich neu ein, frei nach dem Zitat von Proper:

*Wer nicht fahren kann, braucht mehr Federweg. * 

Der Lyrik habe ich kaum Beachtung geschenkt und noch nicht mal den Druck auf mich eingestellt, obwohl Falco das machen wollte. Ich habe ihm gesagt mache ich Unterwegs, war total heiss auf den Bock. Denke die Forke war viel zu weich.  Selbst das 2Step war mir Schnuppe, da ich mit meiner Lyrik Coil auch meistens ohne Absenkung fahre. Was mir aufgefallen ist: Das AM baut mit Lyrik nicht so Shoppermässig auf.

checkb


----------



## Donpromolli (30. Oktober 2008)

Hey, bestellt nicht alle AM´s, dann dauerts bei mir nur länger bis meins kommt

Ich weiß, passt nicht um bedingt hier her, aber dennoch...

@checkb:
Warum hast Du Dich denn eigentlich für ein AM entschieden... das Liteville ist ja bekannter Maßen auch nicht das schlechteste Bike? Ich frage, weil ich auch ziemlich lange zwischen den Beiden geschwankt bin (auch wenn es eigentlich unterschiedliche Konzepte sind) und ein Spezel das noch tut?!? 

Ich bin das LV leider nur mal kurz in der Stadt gefahren und war eigentlich nicht so total vom Hocker, was aber wiedermal an dem, bei mir nötigen, hohem Druck im Dämpfer liegen mag. Das Nicolai hat mich aber auch mit 16-17 Bar noch umgehauen, macht mir bzgl. "Leidensfähigkeit" nen besseren Eindruck und gefällt mir besser, damit war die Entscheidung für mich klar. Würd mich aber interessieren was Du so sagst...

Greets
DP


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Oktober 2008)




----------



## checkb (30. Oktober 2008)

> @checkb:
> Warum hast Du Dich denn eigentlich für ein AM entschieden... das Liteville ist ja bekannter Maßen auch nicht das schlechteste Bike?



Ich finde das AM ist mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit und erfüllt mir alle Wünsche die ich derzeit habe bzw. suche. 

*Meine Wünsche waren:*

*- Leichter stabiler Rahmen mit Optimierung auf 160er Gabeln.* 
Das FR war und ist mir einfach noch zu fett, mal sehen was in 3 Jahren ist.

*- Freie Dämpferwahl.*
Bei wird es ein MZ 3PL als Luft und ein MZ WC als Stahlfeder, kann mich noch nicht entscheiden ob Luft oder Stahl. 

*- Wippfrei Berghoch und Soft nach unten. *
Da war ich total baff, wie das AM mit Stahlfeder und offenen Pro Pedal im Wiegetritt nach oben klettert.  Zu den Fahreigenschaften Bergrunter sage ich nichts, da einfach mal in den Nicolai Action Fred schauen. 

*-Hammerschmidt bzw. ISCG Aufnahme.* ( Passt auch für die B-Boxx   )
Wer die Hammerschmidt gefahren ist, weiss was ich meine. Ich hasse abgesprungene Ketten und Chainsucks und mit dieser kleinen Dose sind alle Probleme wie weggepustet. Ein toller Zusatzeffekt für Vergessliche: SCHALTEN UNTER VOLLLAST AM BERG.  Wenn die Hammerschmidt im Langzeittest nicht hält, fahre ich halt wieder 22-36 mit BG. 

*- Individuelle Sonderwünsche und Anpassungen. *
Bei mir Zugverlegung, Decals und Ausfallende.

*- Geile Qualität und ganz wichtig: SCHNELLER SERVICE.*
Ich schraube fast alles selber, doch wenn es Lager- oder Rahmenprobleme gibt möchte ich nicht Wochenlang im Regen stehen. Teile sind austauschbar.

*- Mehr Federweg als 115mm am Heck. *
Ich wollte jetzt 150mm bis 160mm, mal sehen wieviel ich wirklich brauche. Überraschend war für mich bei der Testfahrt die Antriebsneutralität und Wippfreiheit trotz 55mm mehr Federweg am Heck. 



> Wer nicht fahren kann, braucht mehr Federweg.



*- Optik*
Es gefällt mir einfach richtig gut. Schöne aufgeräumte brutale nicht übertriebene Optik.

*- Verfügbarkeit Testbike im Gelände und Liefertermin. *
Da war Nicolai mit der Külf und 4 Wochen Lieferzeit unschlagbar. Ich fahre auch im Winter und möchte nicht bis Mai oder Juni warten.

Ich habe ca. 3 Monate sondiert und mir ne Menge angeschaut bzw. bin  Probe gefahren:  Votec V.SX, Alutech Wildsau, LV 901, LV 301 mit 130mm, Canyon Tourque und Helius AM. 

checkb

PS: Es muss *SCHWARZ* sein.


----------



## machero (31. Oktober 2008)

Da hast Du Dir ja ein schönes Bike ausgesucht :>
Das wär doch bestimmt auch was für Proper gewesen


----------



## kroiterfee (31. Oktober 2008)

checkb:

bin gespannt wann alex sein 901 verkauft und auf das helius st wechselt.


----------



## checkb (31. Oktober 2008)

machero schrieb:


> Da hast Du Dir ja ein schönes Bike ausgesucht :>
> Das wär doch bestimmt auch was für Proper gewesen



Vielleicht fährst du dann wieder ne Runde mit mir.  Proper kann fahren, braucht also nicht mehr.

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (1. November 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> checkb:
> bin gespannt wann alex sein 901 verkauft und auf das helius st wechselt.



frühestens wenn er es bekommt. check den "liefertermin 901" thread, ist lesenswert und verdeutlicht das es heut scheinbar nicht mehr so einfach ist global zu produzieren und kalkulieren.
in der letzten mtbrider wurde dem 901 allerdings ein helius FR und kein ST zum vergleich gesetzt. das nicolai schneidet preislich gar nicht mehr so schlecht ab weil die übersee räder krass zugelegt haben.


----------



## Kompostman (1. November 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> frühestens wenn er es bekommt.



LOL Erst will ich es mal fahren!


----------



## 525Rainer (1. November 2008)

prototypen gelten nicht!


----------



## kroiterfee (1. November 2008)

wie was ihr kennt euch alle?


----------



## ollo (2. November 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wie was ihr kennt euch alle?



irgendwie schon, zumindest fahren wir alle RAD 
duck und weg

gruß und guten Morgen Ollo


----------



## toschi (2. November 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Ich finde das AM ist mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit und erfüllt mir alle Wünsche die ich derzeit habe bzw. suche. ...


Sag mal checkb, hatte das Testbike hinten ne Steckachse im Veltec Chaser LRS, kannst Du Dich noch dran erinnern?

Gruss toschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatschMeister (22. November 2008)

An die Nicolai Helius  AM Fachleute,  ein paar Dinge würden mich doch mal interessieren, 
Sattelstütze komplett versenkbar? 
Ausfallenden auch als steckachsvariante??  oder gar als x12 variante von Syntace???
Umwerfer Tretlagerbereich, was ist da möglich, die umworbene Hammerschmitt oder Umwerfer plus 2fachkefü ???    
Zugverlegung, einfach und logisch gemacht  z.b geklemmt mit scheiben oder mit kabelbindern???    
über  Reifenfreiheit (bis 2,5")  und  ein zwei mal im Jahr spasshalber nen versuch im bikepark sollte man sich doch keinen kopf machen müssen???  
wie lang sollte mein Gabelschaft mintestens sein???
da gebraucht Komponenten ausm jetzigen Bike übernommen werden würden.

aber das wichtigste zum schluss,wie schauts bei nem eventuellen service fall bei nicolai aus, schnell einfach und mit quallität???????

Vielen Dank

MatschMeister


----------



## Testmaen (22. November 2008)

Nimm's mir nicht übel, aber mit ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative und der Suchfunktion hättest du 90% der Antworten schon gefunden.

Recherchen auf der Homepage des Herstellers sollte man ebenfalls nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## checkb (22. November 2008)

MatschMeister schrieb:


> An die Nicolai Helius  AM Fachleute,  ein paar Dinge würden mich doch mal interessieren,
> Sattelstütze komplett versenkbar?
> Ausfallenden auch als steckachsvariante??  oder gar als x12 variante von Syntace???
> Umwerfer Tretlagerbereich, was ist da möglich, die umworbene Hammerschmitt oder Umwerfer plus 2fachkefü ???
> ...



Hi MatschMeister,

bin zwar noch kein Fachmann, aber ich versuche mal deine Fragen zu beantworten.

- Sattelstütze komplett versenkbar, aber wer braucht das noch bei einer Remotestütze.  Der Durchmesser ist übrigends 31,6 und somit passend für unzählige Stützen mit und ohne Lift.

- Ausfallenden gibt es für Schnellspanner, Schraubsteckachse und Maxle. Wofür X.12, weil es besser ist oder weil du / wir zuviel mit Litevillers unterwegs sind? 

- Im Tretlagerbereich ist alles möglich was du möchtest: Hammerschmidt, Kefü etc. sozusagen ein Bike voll im Trend und für die Zukunft bestens gerüstet. Auf Wunsch gibt es bestimmt auch eine E-Type Befestigung wenn man darauf besteht.

- Zugführung kannst du dir nach Wunsch anfertigen lassen. Serie ist geklemmt mit einer sehr guten Führung in der Klemmung. Die Klemmung kannst du dir auch in deinen Wunschfarben eloxieren lassen. 

- 2,5 er sollten gehen. Kommt natürlich auf die Baubreite an. Big Betty in 2,4 geht und die bauen schon mächtig.

- Bikepark? Tja, was ist hier gemeint, die Frage muss sich jeder selbst beantworten. Nicolai sagt nein, aber was versteht Nicolai unter Bikeparkfreigabe. Schau dir die Bilder von Proper in Winterberg mit 130mm an, dass sollte ein AM auch wegstecken. Ich habe jedenfalls keine Angst wenn ich mit dem Teil 1m Drops in Zukunft springe. Mehr geht bei mir und meiner ANgstbirne eh nicht.

Alle technischen Specs findest du hier...klick.

- Service: Ich denke NICOLAI hat den Service mit erfunden. Der Knüller, fahre einfach bei Nicolai vorbei, rolle auf deinem Wunschbike über den Külf und quatsche dann mit dem Schweisser der die Möhre brutzelt. Ick denke dass ist für jeden Biker mal was richtig geiles, mir hats gefallen. Achso, man bekommt keinen Kaffee angeboten. 

Wäre cool wenn in Bozen noch ein AM rollt.

checkb

PS: Testmaen, ich war zu lange im LV Forum, da werden Fragen einfach beantwortet.


----------



## MatschMeister (22. November 2008)

@ testmaen.  eig hast recht  nur warum gibts  sowas wie ein forum???  man kann doch auch mal was frage,  oder???

so  des  war ne aussage  danke  checkb.     

da  mein  simplon  muckt  und  die herren auf der österreichischen Seite des Schwäbischen Meers sich bisle arg angestellt haben   sucht man doch mal nach alternativen.  

und die sollten nicht nach einem jahr  auf hometrails  mit lagerschaden und verbogenen kettenstreben wochenlang defekt sein,       war  eine vorabfrage, 

ob des bis bozen was wird.............    hoffe nicht dass ich bis dahin einen neuen rahmen zwingend brauche. 

aber  wie war das nochmal.    hin und wieder braucht man des geile gefühl was neues zu haben.

MatschMeister


----------



## Testmaen (22. November 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> PS: Testmaen, ich war zu lange im LV Forum, da werden Fragen einfach beantwortet.





			
				MatschMeister schrieb:
			
		

> @ testmaen. eig hast recht nur warum gibts sowas wie ein forum??? man kann doch auch mal was frage, oder???



Ich bin auch keiner, der als Antwort einfach "SuFu" hinschreibt. Wer hier regelmässig im N-Forum unterwegs ist, wird das wissen.

Nur konzentrieren sich alle relevanten Helius AM-Threads auf den ersten 3-4 Seiten. Von den Angaben bzgl. Steuerrohrlänge, Steckachsen-Optionen etc. auf der N-Homepage ganz abgesehen.

Wie auch immer ... würde mich freuen ein neues AM hier begrüßen zu dürfen. So viele sind ja (leider) hier noch nicht unterwegs.


----------



## checkb (22. November 2008)

> Wie auch immer ... würde mich freuen ein neues AM hier begrüßen zu dürfen. So viele sind ja (leider) hier noch nicht unterwegs.



Das wird schon.

checkb


----------



## Donpromolli (24. November 2008)

ja, wird schon.... nächste Woche sollte meins eigntlich da sein.... hoff, hoff


----------



## flyingscot (6. Dezember 2008)

Meins hab ich gestern vor Ort bestellt, nach einer schön nassen und rutschigen Runde mit dem Testrad über den Külf. Die Farbe Copper ist leider nicht mehr lieferbar , dann wird der Rahmen jetzt mit einem weinenden (170 Euro Aufpreis) und einem lachenden Auge (300g leichter) in bronze eloxiert.

Ich freu mich


----------



## checkb (6. Dezember 2008)

Külf find ick dufte. 

Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.






Anna Maria hat Pause. 

checkb


----------



## zeroconf (6. Dezember 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Külf find ick dufte.
> 
> Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.
> 
> ...



Ist das Dein neues? Gefällt mir sehr gut 

Gruß
zeroconf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (6. Dezember 2008)

airtime optimierte aufkleberposition kommt geil!


----------



## checkb (7. Dezember 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> airtime optimierte aufkleberposition kommt geil!



Ich dachte da mehr an: Steinschlagoptimierte. Naja, was nicht ist kann ja noch werden. 

checkb


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. Dezember 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Külf find ick dufte.
> 
> Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.
> 
> ...



Ein wunderhübsches Ding! 
Kannst du etwas zur Hinterbausteifigkeit im Vergleich zum 301 sagen?


----------



## lakekeman (8. Dezember 2008)

@checkb

fährst du da ein ganz kurzes saint schaltwerk mit 2-fach 36-22 ? funzt das ohne probleme, modifikationen bzw. einschränkungen?


----------



## checkb (8. Dezember 2008)

lakekeman schrieb:


> @checkb
> 
> fährst du da ein ganz kurzes saint schaltwerk mit 2-fach 36-22 ? funzt das ohne probleme, modifikationen bzw. einschränkungen?



Funzt vom Feinsten.  Du kannst alles komplett durchschalten ohne Probleme.




Foto: Will67  Biker: checkb Fänger: Schotti

checkb


----------



## haha (8. Dezember 2008)

ich hab beim saint sogar 38/34 mit kurzen käfig, aber absolut grenzwertig, vom 34er runter gehts nicht ganz so flott..


----------



## checkb (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin heute mal ne Runde mit einem MZ Roco 3PL gefahren und muss sagen-> SEHR GEIL.  Wenn man jetzt noch berücksichtigt, dass die Druckstufe und Lockout an dem Teil im Eimer sind, freue ich mich schon jetzt auf eine Runde mit ganzen Dämpfer. 

checkb


----------



## DJT (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mein's jetzt auch 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5393875&postcount=1083

Grüße DJT


----------



## checkb (14. Dezember 2008)

@DJT

Na bitte.  Geiler Kontrast mit Snow.

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (15. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne Frage zum Aufbau: wie hoch ist eigentlich die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze? Gilt trotz dieser Konstruktion mit dem tiefen Oberrohr und den Streben die alte Regel "Unterkante Oberrohr"? Dann könnte das bei mir ganz schön knapp werden mit dem M Rahmen bei einer 400mm-Stütze...

Normalerweise fahre ich mit einem Satteldecken-Tretlagerabstand von ca. 78cm. (Satteldecke =Oberkante Sattelmitte)


----------



## Donpromolli (15. Dezember 2008)

Tag, 

die alte Regel gilt noch.... zumindest war das die Auskunft von Nicolai. Bei mir gehts auch eher knapp zu. "Leider" hat auch die Rahmengröße keinen Einfluss auf die Höhe des Oberrohrs, sind alle gleich hoch. 
Ich hab mir jetzt ne 500mm Shannon besorgt (machen die auf Anfrage), da die "standard" 400mm bei mir nicht reichen. Laut Nicolai ist das für den Rahmen kein Problem.

Hab mein AM immer noch nicht


----------



## flyingscot (15. Dezember 2008)

Donpromolli schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> die alte Regel gilt noch.... zumindest war das die Auskunft von Nicolai. Bei mir gehts auch eher knapp zu. "Leider" hat auch die Rahmengröße keinen Einfluss auf die Höhe des Oberrohrs, sind alle gleich hoch.
> Ich hab mir jetzt ne 500mm Shannon besorgt (machen die auf Anfrage), da die "standard" 400mm bei mir nicht reichen. Laut Nicolai ist das für den Rahmen kein Problem.
> ...



Ich habe gerade bei Falco Mille angerufen. Er meinte die Regel gilt in der Tat so, aber das würde trotzdem locker sogar mit ner 360mm-Sattelstütze passen. Ich habs gerade ein paarmal nachgerechnet, ich verstehs nicht. Vielleicht könnt ihr mal drübergucken:

Sattelrohrlänge des Rahmens von Mitte Tretlager: 
460mm

bisher favorisierte Sattelstange Thomson Elite
410mm

Sattelhöhe über der Sattelstange bis zur Satteldecke (vermutlich)
20mm

Mindesteinstecktiefe (bisschen weniger geht auch laut Falco)
150mm

460+410+20-150=740mm

Und ich brauche 780mm fürs Uphillfahren, es fehlen 4cm!

Aber irgendwie kann das nicht sein, funktionieren würde das mit dieser Stütze ja dann erst bei einem XL-Rahmen (ich bin aber nur knapp 1.80m groß).

Edit: Einen Parameter hab ich auf 0cm gesetzt, der könnte es rausreißen: der Setback...


----------



## Donpromolli (15. Dezember 2008)

Kann Dir zwar jetzt auf die Schenlle keine Antwort auf Deine Berechnungsfrage geben, aber: 
Ich bin 180 groß und hab ca. 84cm Schritthöhe. Bei diesen Werten brauch ich beim M mit meinem Yutak Sattel eine Sattelstütze von ca. 46cm ... hab das bei mehreren Probefahrten ausprobiert. Ich fahr den Sattel allerdings ziemlich hoch. Die im Tetsbike verbaute 400mm Stütze hat mir hint und vorn nicht gereicht (zumindest nicht ohne die Regel zu brechen).


----------



## flyingscot (15. Dezember 2008)

Donpromolli schrieb:


> Ich bin 180 groß und hab ca. 84cm Schritthöhe.
> 
> Die im Tetsbike verbaute 400mm Stütze hat mir hint und vorn nicht gereicht (zumindest nicht ohne die Regel zu brechen).



Ich ca. 180cm und 86cm Schrittlänge...Mist.

Mit dem Testbike bei Nicolai direkt klappte das gut, aber das war ein L-Rahmen und hatte >1.5cm Setback. Und ich habe nicht auf die Mindesteinstecktiefe geachtet


----------



## Donpromolli (15. Dezember 2008)

Hab grad noch mal nachgemessen, komme auch auf 86cm... man sollte einfach nicht mit Jeans messen, die trägt ganz schön auf....
Mit der 500mm Shannon sollte das jedenfalls funktionieren. Leider kann man die nicht mehr ganz versenken, was aber nicht extrem schlimm ist, da der Sattel auch dann noch weit genug unten ist. Werd sie mir aber trotzdem so weit wie möglich kürzen. 
Wenns Dich stören sollte, die können das Sattelrohr so bearbeiten, dass man auch die 500mm versenken kann. Musst nur bei der Bestellung mit angeben und es kostet halt extra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (15. Dezember 2008)

Donpromolli schrieb:


> Wenns Dich stören sollte, die können das Sattelrohr so bearbeiten, dass man auch die 500mm versenken kann. Musst nur bei der Bestellung mit angeben und es kostet halt extra.



Ich glaube dafür ist es schon zu spät, der Rahmen ist schon in Arbeit, soweit ich weiß. Es wird schon gehen. Hast die Shannon light oder die Hardcore?


----------



## Donpromolli (15. Dezember 2008)

Ach, noch was....
ich wollte eigentlich wegen dem Sattelthema einen L Rahmen nehmen, Falco hat aber gesagt, dass bei allen Rahmengrößen das Obberrohr auf der gleichen Höhe ist.
D.h. egal welchen Rahmen Du nimmst, dieses Problem wirst Du immer haben. 
Bei Nicolai ists wie bei Liteville, die Rahmen unterscheiden sich nur in der Länge (bitte korrigiert mich falls ich hier flasch liege)....


----------



## Donpromolli (15. Dezember 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich glaube dafür ist es schon zu spät, der Rahmen ist schon in Arbeit, soweit ich weiß. Hast die Shannon light oder die Hardcore?


So weit ich weiß gibt es nur die Hardcore in 500mm. Ich hab die jedenfalls. Mein Händler hat bei denen angerufen und die haben mir die für ein paar Euro Aufpreis gebastelt. Normalerweise gibts die glaub ich nämlich nicht in der Länge.
Hätte lieber ne Thomson gehabt, aber da ist 410 das Max. Die Shannon ist aber glaub ich auch nicht schlecht, hatte so eine 10Jahre in meinem Hardtail und die hat nie Probleme gemacht.


----------



## flyingscot (15. Dezember 2008)

Donpromolli schrieb:


> Ach, noch was....
> ich wollte eigentlich wegen dem Sattelthema einen L Rahmen nehmen, Falco hat aber gesagt, dass bei allen Rahmengrößen das Obberrohr auf der gleichen Höhe ist.
> D.h. egal welchen Rahmen Du nimmst, dieses Problem wirst Du immer haben.
> Bei Nicolai ists wie bei Liteville, die Rahmen unterscheiden sich nur in der Länge (bitte korrigiert mich falls ich hier flasch liege)....



Naja, das Sitzrohr ist insgesamt länger, also weiter weg vom Tretlager. Die Mindesteinstecktiefe bleibt gleich, man gewinnt also schon etwas. Aber der L-Rahmen war mir gefühlsmäßig zu lang...der M ist ja sinngemäß ein 18-Zoll-Rahmen das sollte eigentlich perfekt klappen, bis auf dieses Detail.


----------



## Donpromolli (15. Dezember 2008)

HA.... meiner ist da. Fahr jetzt gleich ihn abholen....


----------



## abbath (15. Dezember 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> ich verstehs nicht.



Ohne Gewähr: Ich hatte mich bei der Anschaffung auch erkundigt, wie sich das mit der Oberrohrhöhe verhält. Ich brauch nämlich 87-88cm Lager bis Sattel OK. Naja, auf jeden Fall war die Aussage so, dass bei den Helii "ein zweites Oberrohr" eingeschweißt werden müsste, da das eigentliche Oberrohr auf Grund der Dämpferaufhängung überall gleich sei. Das könnte man jetzt so verstehen, dass das (Doppel-) Gusset zwischen Sitz und Oberrohr als (zweites) Oberrohr bezeichnet wird und die UK des Gussets für die Einstecktiefe entscheidend ist. Kann ich mir aber auch nicht wirklich vorstellen.

Ich fahre jetzt übrigens 'ne 430er Roox (imho baugleich Shannon Hardcore), würde aber auch zur 500er Shannon raten. Die müsste dann ja auch bis zur UK des tatsächlichen Oberrohres reichen. Vertrieb hat Van Bokhoven.


----------



## flyingscot (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich warte jetzt erstmal ganz entspannt auf meinen Rahmen. Eine Thomson Elite zum Testen habe ich hier noch von meinem Race-Hardtail.

Die Shannon MTB light gibts bis 430mm "von der Stange". Die Hardcore ist mit ca. 350g halt schon schwer... aber wenns sein muss.

Aber abbath, wenn das stimmt, dass das Oberrohr immer auf der selben Höhe über dem Tretlager endet, dann wäre ja die maximal Sitzhöhe (Tretlagermitte - Satteldecke) ungekröpt bei ca. 83cm mit einer 50er Stütze. Es sei denn man hat einen Oma-Sofa-Sattel. der 10cm hoch baut.


----------



## abbath (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab 'nen Nonius und das hat ja einen ziemlich klassischen Diamand-Hauptrahmen. Find ich bei XXL auch schöner.

Dass das beim Helius Oberrohr immer in der gleichen Position zum Tretlager ist, stimmt definitiv. Sonst bräuchte man ja bei dieser Dämpferposition für jede Rahmenhöhe extra Hebel.

Was meinste denn, warum Liteville/Syntace die 480er Stütze anbietet? 



			
				donpromolli schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Nicolai ists wie bei Liteville, die Rahmen unterscheiden sich nur in der Länge (bitte korrigiert mich falls ich hier flasch liege)....



Naja die Steuerrohrlängen andern sich auch - nicht ganz unerheblich


----------



## flyingscot (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab nochmal nachgemessen: Mein Sattel baut fast 5cm hoch... dann könnte das  nach meiner Rechnung ganz knapp passen, sogar mit der Thomson. Mit ner 430mm-Stütze ala Shannon MTB light würde es dann sicher funktionieren. Das beruhigt ein wenig... ich finde es immer etwas blöd, wenn man bei der Teileauswahl auf bestimmte Modelle eingeschränkt wird. Deshalb hab ich mich auch gegen ein Liteville entschieden...

Nur ein leichterer Sattel, der weniger hoch baut geht nicht, bleibe ich also bei meinem Sofa


----------



## toschi (16. Dezember 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> ...Aber abbath, wenn das stimmt, dass das Oberrohr immer auf der selben Höhe über dem Tretlager endet, dann wäre ja die maximal Sitzhöhe (Tretlagermitte - Satteldecke) ungekröpt bei ca. 83cm mit einer 50er Stütze. Es sei denn man hat einen Oma-Sofa-Sattel. der 10cm hoch baut.





flyingscot schrieb:


> ...Deshalb hab ich mich auch gegen ein Liteville entschieden....


Bin nicht ganz im Thema aber nur so nebenbei, ich brauche 84cm von mitte TL bis OK Sattel und fahre den Selle slk also nen etwas flacheren Sattel, bei mir sind noch drei Zentimeter Luft in Sachen Stützenauszug bei einem 301 in L. Möglicherweise wolltest Du aber ein M, dann wären da nur zwei Zentimeter Luft, es sei denn Du trägst hohe Schuhe  ...

Gruss toschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (16. Dezember 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> Bin nicht ganz im Thema aber nur so nebenbei, ich brauche 84cm von mitte TL bis OK Sattel und fahre den Selle slk also nen etwas flacheren Sattel, bei mir sind noch drei Zentimeter Luft in Sachen Stützenauszug bei einem 301 in L. Möglicherweise wolltest Du aber ein M, dann wären da nur zwei Zentimeter Luft, es sei denn Du trägst hohe Schuhe  ...
> 
> Gruss toschi



Beim Liteville störte mich diese Systemintegration: Im Prinzip nur eine spezielle Stütze, ein Steuersatz und ein Dämpfer fahrbar usw. Das es passt war mir schon klar.


----------



## toschi (16. Dezember 2008)

O.K., beim Dämpfer gebe ich Dir Recht, wobei mir da DT sympatischer ist als Fox z.B.,, Steuersatz und Sattelstütze gibt es Alternativen. Ich finde die Systemintegration bei anderen Herstellern aber ausgeprägter, siehe Scott, Cannondale und noch einige andere. Durch die 34,9er Sattelstütze gibt es sicher nicht nur optisch eine massive und steife Verbindung von Sattelrohr und Sattel, ich möchte jedenfalls nicht auf einem 27,2er oder 30,6er Zahnstocher sitzen.

Will hier nicht runschtänkern, am Nicolai gefällt mir alles ausserordentlich gut bis auf den störrischen Hinterbau und das Gewicht .

Gruss toschi


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. Dezember 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> Will hier nicht runschtänkern, am Nicolai gefällt mir alles ausserordentlich gut bis auf den störrischen Hinterbau [...]



Das höre/lese ich jetzt aber zum ersten Mal!? Ich dachte, an den Helius ging der Hinterbau so gut?

Kannste mich mal aufklären?

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## checkb (16. Dezember 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Das höre/lese ich jetzt aber zum ersten Mal!? Ich dachte, an den Helius ging der Hinterbau so gut?
> 
> Kannste mich mal aufklären?
> 
> ...



Mach dir mal keine Gedanken, der Helius Hinterbau ist der absolute Kracher, egal ob hoch oder runter. Toschi, fährt " das beste Bike der Welt " und deshalb ist seins natürlich besser. 

checkb


----------



## Donpromolli (16. Dezember 2008)

Endlich hab ich auch meinen Schatz bekommen.....







Und ohne genauer auf die Details einzugehen: Nicolai hat wahrlich einen SUPER SERVICE!


----------



## Condor (16. Dezember 2008)

Sehr sehr schöne Kombi... genauso hatte ich mir ein Helius Fr immer vorgestellt, als ich damit noch geliebäugelt hatte.


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. Dezember 2008)

also wenn es einen sabbernden Smiley gäbe, dem die Augen rausfallen, dann wäre der an dieser Stelle! Die Kombi sieht super aus. Mal sehen wie es weiter geht...


----------



## flyingscot (16. Dezember 2008)

Das Bronze-Eloxal kommt auf dem Foto echt schön rüber... ich glaube, mit bronze hab ich die richtige Wahl getroffen (allerdings wird meiner komplett bronze sein).


----------



## toschi (16. Dezember 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Das höre/lese ich jetzt aber zum ersten Mal!? Ich dachte, an den Helius ging der Hinterbau so gut?
> 
> Kannste mich mal aufklären?
> 
> ...


Ich hatte mal zwei Helius in den Fingern und war sehr überrascht als ich die Dämpfer ausgebaut hatte, einfach mal selber schauen wie hoch das Losbrechmoment bei dem Hinterbau ist... möglicherweise lag es aber auch an dem Alter oder Baureihe der Rahmen, ich weis nicht welche Lager jetzt verwendet werden. Ich traue checkb aber eine gute Einschätzung zu im Vergleich des Helius mit dem 301, er wird in Kürze recht objektiv vergleichen können.





checkb schrieb:


> Mach dir mal keine Gedanken, der Helius Hinterbau ist der absolute Kracher, egal ob hoch oder runter. Toschi, fährt " das beste Bike der Welt " und deshalb ist seins natürlich besser.
> 
> checkb


Du sagst es 

(OT) Edit: hab ich mich eingentlich schon bei Dir bedankt? wenn nicht möchte ich das hiermit tun  . (OT)

Es ist auf jeden Fall super das man bei Nicolai viel mitreden kann wenn es um Details geht, das gibts nicht oft.

@Donpromolli
Super, Glückwunsch, das wäre auch die Farbe die ich mir bei LV wünsche, geht da leider nur mit Pulver.
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau .

Gruss toschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Lager im Hinterbau vom Helius sehr viel Wartung benoetigen. Wenn du da ein Helius in den Haenden hattest, dass eine komplette Saison im Einsatz war und viel gefahren wurde, dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass der Hinterbau nicht mehr wirklich Sahne war.
Einfach mal die Lager neu fetten und so, und dann ist der Hinterbau wieder absolut super...


----------



## Donpromolli (16. Dezember 2008)

Noch ne Info zu meinem Rahmen, falls es jemanden interessiert....

in Größe M eloxiert mit Fox DHX 4.0, Reset 118HD Steuersatz, Syntace Sattelklemme und 12mm Steckachse wiegt das Ganze 4,2kg.... nicht unbedingt leicht, aber hoffentlich robust 

Wie´s weiter gehen wird:





Sind fast alles Teile von meinem alten Bike...und die sind noch zu "neu" um sie auszutauschen  Ich weiß, der Sattel und die Kurbel passen farblich nich so doll 
Bitte keine Kommentare zur Zugverlegung etc. hab das Bike eigentlich nur mal zum Probesitzten (Dämpferfeder) "zusammengesteckt"


----------



## checkb (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde die silberne Gabel passt nicht. Das Teil in Schwarz sollte sehr geil zum Hinterbau passen. 

checkb


----------



## Donpromolli (16. Dezember 2008)

ich weiß.... aber ne fast neue Gabel nur wegen der Optik zu pulvern ist mir dann doch etwas viel Aufwand und zu teuer. Wenn sie mal verhundst ist, wird sie matt schwarz wie der Hinterbau....


----------



## c_w (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich find das eigentlich gar net schlecht, mit der Gabel... und hey, du kannst die anderen Fragen, ich bin Mr. zu-viele-Farben-sind-doof hier ^^

Ich finde, das Ding sieht irgendwie unglaublich klein und gestaucht aus, durch das steil abfallende Oberrohr...


----------



## Donpromolli (16. Dezember 2008)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich find das eigentlich gar net schlecht, mit der Gabel... und hey, du kannst die anderen Fragen, ich bin Mr. zu-viele-Farben-sind-doof hier ^^
> 
> Ich finde, das Ding sieht irgendwie unglaublich klein und gestaucht aus, durch das steil abfallende Oberrohr...



Danke mal an alle bisher für die Zustimmung 

Das Bike sieht auf dem Foto echt etwas seltsam aus... liegt aber hauptsächlich am Foto. "In Echt" sehen die Winkel und Proportionen deutlich stimmiger aus.....

Bin wirklich mal auf den ersten Ausritt gespannt. Bins als Testbike zwar schon mal gefahren, aber da mit dem RP23 Dämpfer.... und es heißt ja immer die Stahlfedern wären noch deutlich "agiler".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (16. Dezember 2008)

Hast du schonmal testen können, wieviel die Sattelstütze bei für dich optimaler Uphill-Sitzposition versenkt ist?


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Dezember 2008)

Die Sattelstütze muss bis mitte Oberrohr min. im Rahmen sein !

Ist das so ?

Geiler Rahmen.... Coole Farbe ! Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## flyingscot (16. Dezember 2008)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze muss bis mitte Oberrohr min. im Rahmen sein ! Ist das so ?



Das ist klar, ich bezog mich auf die Diskussion weiter oben: Bei meiner (normalen) Sitzhöhe wird es vermutlich mit genau dieser Vorgabe mit einer "normalen" Stütze (z.B. 410mm Thomson Elite) zu knapp. Donpromolli hat das selbe Problem und deshalb eine Shannon mit 500mm...

Es gibt da etwas Verwirrung, da Falco am Telefon meinte, das würde ganz problemlos auch mit ner 360mm-Stütze bei meiner Sitzhöhe passen...


----------



## checkb (16. Dezember 2008)

Hier noch mal meins von der Seite mit direkter Perspektive. Die KS mit 12,5 cm + roter Ring und Befestigung ca. 16 cm. 
Da bleiben dann mit Sattel knapp 20 -25 cm, sollte als Sattelüberhöhung reichen. Ich finde das steile Oberrohr perfekt, optisch wie funktionell.

checkb


----------



## flyingscot (16. Dezember 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Die KS mit 12,5 cm + roter Ring und Befestigung ca. 16 cm. Da bleiben dann mit Sattel knapp 20 -25 cm, sollte als Sattelüberhöhung reichen.



 Wie meinen? Die KindShock ist maximal 400mm lang, wie soll das besser passen, wenn ne Thomson mit 410mm schon zu knapp ist?


----------



## checkb (16. Dezember 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Wie meinen?



Ich Idiot. 

Ich habe jetzt noch mal genau nachgemessen:

Sattel: 7 cm
Stütze oberhalb: 19 cm
meine Einstecktiefe: 21 cm

Gesamt: 47 cm

Du brauchst 17 cm Einstecktiefe um unterhalb Oberrohr / Sitzrohr zu kommen, was m.M.n. ausreichen sollte.

Wenn du also eine 40er Stütze nimmst bleiben dir oben 23 cm, bei einer 50er* 33cm, was als Überhöhung doch reichen sollte. ( zzgl. Sattel )

checkb

* falls es sowas gibt.


----------



## flyingscot (16. Dezember 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Wenn du also eine 40er Stütze nimmst bleiben dir oben 23 cm, bei einer 50er* 33cm, was als Überhöhung doch reichen sollte. ( zzgl. Sattel )



17cm Mindesteinstecktiefe  Falco meinte irgendwas bei 15.5cm.

Dann wäre bei ner Thomson (41cm): 46+24+5=75cm Tretlager-Satteloberkante.
Auf meinen jetzigen Bikes fahre ich mit ca. 77-78cm rum (und die Sattelhöhe hatte ich vor kurzem erst einige cm reduziert, kürzer gehts nicht).
Mit der 50er gehts sicher, klar, nur das wäre ja ne (schwere) Spezialanfertigung.

Ich hoffe noch auf Zeichen und Wunder ... ist ja bald Weihnachten


----------



## checkb (16. Dezember 2008)

> 17cm Mindesteinstecktiefe  Falco meinte irgendwas bei 15.5cm.



Einigen wir uns auf 16 und du hast 1cm mehr und sparst bei der Spezialanfertignung.  

checkb


----------



## Donpromolli (16. Dezember 2008)

@checkb: nette Sammlung hast Du da....

@flyingscot:
bzgl. der Sattelstützenlänge:
beim "kurz mal draufsetzten" standen aus dem Rahmen noch ca. 30cm raus (Ende Stütze bei Klemmung ohne Sattel), von Sattelrohrende bis zur Unterkante Oberrohr sinds etwa 15,5cm (soweit ich mich erinnern kann). Sind also etwa 45 - 46 cm die ich an Sattelstützenlänge brauch. Wobei der Yutak Sattel ziemlich hoch baut (ca. 6cm). 

Von Tretlagermitte bis Satteldecke waren es ~82,5cm  
Hab das gleich bei meinem alten Bike (RM Old Slayer 18") noch mal nachgemessen weil ichs nicht glauben konnte. Da hatte ich aber auch 83cm von Tretlagermitte bis Satteldecke.... wenn ich da jetzt noch 175mm Kurbellänge dazu rechne und mal so etwa 25mm für Schuhe und Pedale wieder abzieh komm ich auf 98cm???  frag mich wie ich das mit 86cm Schrittlänge mach  ... irgendwas stimmt da nicht.
Aber wie weiter oben schon mal erwähnt, fahre ich den Sattel extrem hoch. ´N Spezl von mir ist 1,91m groß und der fährt ihn niedrieger...

Aber noch mal zu Dir, nachdem mein Tretlager-Satteldecken Abstand etwa 5-6 cm größer ist als bei Dir und mir eine Stütze mit 45-46cm reicht, sollte bei Dir eine mit 410mm noch funktionieren  (allerdings ohne Garantie )... 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
braucht zufällig jemand nen 2003´Rocky Slayer Rahmen 18" oder ne 2005´Marzocchi All Mountain 1? Wenn ja, --> melden...


----------



## abbath (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde davon abraten die Sattelhöhe mit der Kurbellänge zu variieren. Habe da einiges ausprobiert (Zeitfahrrad/Rennrad/XC Bike). Wenn Du bei einer längeren Kurbel den Sattel runterstellst ist die Beugung im Knie bei oberer Pedalstellung zu stark. Damit auch der Druck auf die Kniescheibe - beim lockeren Pedalieren merkt man das erstmal nicht (freut sich hingegen über die tolle untere Druckphase), aber gibt damit mal 'ne Stunde kontinuierlich Dampf (TT) - dann kannste hinterher vor Schmerzen nicht mehr vom Klo aufstehen.
Die Faustformel lautet: Schrittlänge x 0,88(25) = Abstand Tretlagermitte bis Satteloberkante entlang des Sitzrohres. Die Abweichungen sind aber extrem, selbst bei Straßenfahrern, die ja eher auf den Sattel betoniert sind als trailfahrende Biker, ich weiß von bis zu 4,5cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (16. Dezember 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Mach dir mal keine Gedanken, der Helius Hinterbau ist der absolute Kracher, egal ob hoch oder runter. Toschi, fährt " das beste Bike der Welt " und deshalb ist seins natürlich besser.
> 
> checkb



Du beißt in die Hand die Dich jahrelang geführt hat .....ne ne mein bester 

und endlich sieht dein Nicolai mal artgerecht aus und nicht mehr so sauber 

gruß ollo


----------



## checkb (17. Dezember 2008)

> endlich sieht dein Nicolai mal artgerecht aus und nicht mehr so sauber



Ich hoffe dein fernöstliche Schönheit und mein Bauer Alfred reiten mal wieder gemeinsam durch die dunklen Hexenwälder Norddeutschlands.

checkb


----------



## flyingscot (17. Dezember 2008)

Donpromolli schrieb:


> @flyingscot:
> Aber noch mal zu Dir, nachdem mein Tretlager-Satteldecken Abstand etwa 5-6 cm größer ist als bei Dir und mir eine Stütze mit 45-46cm reicht, sollte bei Dir eine mit 410mm noch funktionieren  (allerdings ohne Garantie )...



Das klingt doch vielversprechend


----------



## ollo (17. Dezember 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dein fernöstliche Schönheit und mein Bauer Alfred reiten mal wieder gemeinsam durch die dunklen Hexenwälder Norddeutschlands.
> 
> checkb




war da nicht irgendwas mit "Ride in den Mai", dann kann ich endlich Deinen Bauer Alfred bei Reis und Schnitzel mal Bewundern........ die Frame frage für 2009 ist nämlich noch nicht so ganz entschieden 


@donpromolli

sehr schöne Farbe 

gruß ollo


----------



## BOSTAD (4. Januar 2009)

Hi, werde auch das AM kaufen. Allerdings erst im kommenden April.
Wie sieht das Bronze/schwarz eloxierte Rad denn komplett aus?

Hatte nämlich die selbe Idee, nur schreckt mich die Talas Farbe in Verbindung mit dem Bronze etwas ab.Könnte der stolze Besitzer bitte nochmal ein paar pics reinstellen? Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Donpromolli (4. Januar 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hi, werde auch das AM kaufen. Allerdings erst im kommenden April.
> Wie sieht das Bronze/schwarz eloxierte Rad denn komplett aus?
> 
> Hatte nämlich die selbe Idee, nur schreckt mich die Talas Farbe in Verbindung mit dem Bronze etwas ab.Könnte der stolze Besitzer bitte nochmal ein paar pics reinstellen? Danke schonmal im vorraus.



Hoffe Du meinst mich..... 
mittlerweile ist es (mal abgesehen von den Bremsleitungen) fertig und ich bin auch "schon" mal ne kleine Runde gefahren  genial!
Hier noch die paar Bilder (auf dem Letzten siehts aber irgendwie etwas verzerrt aus):







[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## BOSTAD (4. Januar 2009)

Ja perfekt, dich meinte ich 

Also ich bedanke mich neidisch


@All 

Habt ihr das Thema Hammerschmidt mit dem HELIUS AM schonmal angestoßen?
Passt das? Macht das Sinn?


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Januar 2009)

einfach ein geiles Rad!!!
Wie groß bist du und welche Rahmengröße hast du gewählt???

Das  gibt mein nächstes Bike 

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Januar 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> @All
> 
> Habt ihr das Thema Hammerschmidt mit dem HELIUS AM schonmal angestoßen?
> Passt das? Macht das Sinn?



du kannst seit fast einem halben jahr bei nicolai ein gelbes AM mit hammerschmitt probefahren. checkb hat in diesem beitrag schon einen erfahrungsbericht geschrieben glaub ich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (4. Januar 2009)

> @All
> 
> Habt ihr das Thema Hammerschmidt mit dem HELIUS AM schonmal angestoßen?
> Passt das? Macht das Sinn?



Passt und macht Sinn wenn man es braucht und möchte. Musst Du bei der Order expilzit bestellen.

checkb


----------



## Donpromolli (4. Januar 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> einfach ein geiles Rad!!!
> Wie groß bist du und welche Rahmengröße hast du gewählt???
> 
> Das  gibt mein nächstes Bike
> ...



ist ein "M".... und ich bin (eigentlich nur) 180 groß. Wie aber auf dieser Seite ganz oben schon mal genauer beschrieben fahr ich den Sattel extrem hoch. Eher so wie auf dem letzten Bild als wie auf den ersten beiden. Sieht halt etwas seltsam aus.
Die Länge des Rahmens ist aber so für mich perfekt (Vorbau ist 70mm) und nur die ändert sich ja bei Nicolai bei den verschiedenen Größen.

zum Thema Hammerschmidt:
ich hab mir mal für alle Fälle die "Hammerschmidtkompatibeloption" gegönnt. Schaden tuts sicher nicht....(ausser dem Geldbeutel )


----------



## BOSTAD (5. Januar 2009)

Donpromolli schrieb:


> zum Thema Hammerschmidt:
> ich hab mir mal für alle Fälle die "Hammerschmidtkompatibeloption" gegönnt. Schaden tuts sicher nicht....(ausser dem Geldbeutel )




 Also leider liegt die Nicolai Manufaktur nicht bei mir in der Nähe. Deshalb kann ich leider keine Probefahrt mit dem gelben guten Stück machen.

Sinn ist klar (bis auf das Mehrgewicht) aber die Einschränkung auf nur 2 Kettenblätter bei einem so breitflächig einsetzbaren Fahrrad macht mich unglücklich. Schränke ich mich damit nicht zu stark ein? Oder vielleicht besser auf die 2.Generation mit 3 simulierten Blättern warten?


----------



## c_w (5. Januar 2009)

Wie oft vermisst man denn ehrlich das dritte Blatt? Es sei denn, man fährt viel Waldautobahn, aber das wird dem AM sicher nicht gerecht.
Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen. Im Zweifelsfall erstmal mit 2 normalen Kettenblättern fahren und schauen, ob's einen stört...


----------



## haha (5. Januar 2009)

ich würde mit der hammerschmidt noch schön abwarten. da geht sicher noch mehr, vor allem gewichtsmäßig. und nicolai bringt doch auch noch die b-boxx, die mir auf alle fälle zumindest optisch besser gefällt:


----------



## sluette (5. Januar 2009)

die b-box schaut schon fein aus, ich würde momentan allerdings die hammerschmidt vorziehen da sie neben einer kettenführung auch noch einen bashguard hat. das aktuelle design der b-box schaut jedefalls nicht nach diesen beiden optionen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AustRico (5. Januar 2009)

Mir wäre wichtig, dass die B-box zu Schalthebeln von Shimano oder Sram kompatibel ist, um eine homogene Optik am Lenker zu haben.


----------



## haha (5. Januar 2009)

die b-boxx ist auch noch nicht serienreif, soweit ich weiß. mal sehen, evtl. gibts die genannten optionen auch noch. ich warte auf jeden fall noch, zwei kettenblätter mit umwerfer und schaltbarer führung funktionieren bestens, fallen im geldbeutel kaum auf und sind rel. leicht.


----------



## BOSTAD (5. Januar 2009)

Wo kann ich Preisangaben in Kombination mit dem AM finden?

Als die Hammerschmidt auf den Markt kam war die Rede von ca. 700â¬ Mehraufwand. Ist das noch aktuell?


----------



## haha (5. Januar 2009)

die preise gehen von 400 bis 700 euro, je nach mailorder oder händlerrabatt


----------



## flyingscot (5. Januar 2009)

Die Hammerschmitt-Option bei den Helius-Rahmen beinhaltet eine verstärkte ISCG03 Laschen und ein 73er Tretlager (statt des üblichen 68er). Dies kostet beim AM 100 Euro Aufpreis.


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Januar 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Sinn ist klar (bis auf das Mehrgewicht) aber die Einschränkung auf nur 2 Kettenblätter bei einem so breitflächig einsetzbaren Fahrrad macht mich unglücklich. Schränke ich mich damit nicht zu stark ein? Oder vielleicht besser auf die 2.Generation mit 3 simulierten Blättern warten?



also wenn du darauf wartest das dauert sicher noch ewig weils wahrscheinlich keinen bedarf gibt. denn wer drei kettenblätter will, sprich eher CC fährt, der schraubt sich keine schwere kurbel dran mit einem wirkungsgrad der beim zweiten overdrive dann noch schlechter sein wird.
ich fahr mit 22 und 32er kettenblatt. die reicht  mir überallhin. solang man bergab im wiegetritt keinen geschwindigkeits rekord aufstellen will. du hast dann noch die option mit einem 36er blatt mehr bandbreite zu bekommen. probiers mal aus und bau das dritte ab. man brauchts sogut wie nie wenn man den zahnkranz hinten mit dem mittleren ganz ausnutzt was man vorher nie gemacht hat.
bau dir einen rockring dran und nutze die erweiterten möglichkeiten deines fahrrades beim überqueren von baumstämmen.


----------



## c_w (5. Januar 2009)

Ach, Rainer, du fliegst doch eh über die Baumstämme ;-)


----------



## balticnor (5. Januar 2009)

Ich fahre jetzt seit ca. 2 Monaten (vielleicht auch 3) die SLX-Kurbel mit 22/36 und Bash. Ich habe das 42er Blatt noch nicht vermißt, auch wenns mal auf Teer den Berg runter geht kann ich immer noch gut mithalten. War ne gute Wahl..............


----------



## BOSTAD (5. Januar 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> also wenn du darauf wartest das dauert sicher noch ewig weils wahrscheinlich keinen bedarf gibt. denn wer drei kettenblätter will, sprich eher CC fährt, der schraubt sich keine schwere kurbel dran mit einem wirkungsgrad der beim zweiten overdrive dann noch schlechter sein wird.
> ich fahr mit 22 und 32er kettenb.....



Da hast du wohl recht, glaube auch nicht, dass es sowas geben wird.

Wollte nur sichergehen, dass ich mich nach einem Kauf des AM´s nicht ärgere. Aber habe auch noch nie dran gedacht einfach nur 2 Blätter zu fahren  .
Sollte ich aber durchaus in Betracht ziehen.

Werde das Geld dann besser in Bike-Klamotten investieren 

@ ALL Danke für die vielen Antworten


----------



## checkb (5. Januar 2009)

B-Boxx sieht extrem fett aus, hat mir Falco bei meinem Besuch auf der Kuhbläke gezeigt. Ein Grund für mich noch bis zur nächsten Eurobike zu warten. Sollte dann keine konkrete Aussage von Kalle zur Markteinfürtung kommen wird es die Hammerschmidt. 

Fahre jetzt seit 2 Jahren 20 bzw. 22- 36 und habe noch nie das 44er Blatt vermisst. Ick denke liegt am Trailfeeling und dem " haben wollen auf dem Trail".

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (5. Januar 2009)

@bostad:

Hier habe ich mal die langen Übersetzungsverhältnisse eines 36er und eines 44 kettenblatts aufgelistet:

44er Kettenblatt vorne:
11er hinten: 4
13er hinten: 3,38
15er hinten: 2,93

36 Kettenblatt vorne:
11er hinten: 3,27

Die längste Übersetzung mit einem 36-Kettenblatt enspricht also fast dem zweitlängsten Gang bei einer 3-fach Kurbel. Achte doch mal darauf, wie oft Du derzeit wirklich den längsten Gang benutzt. Ich vermute mal, dass Du ihn nicht wirklich brauchst.


----------



## hands diamond (5. Januar 2009)

Zur B-Boxx:
Ist es noch aktuell, dass der leichte Gang einem 25er-Kettenblatt entsprechen soll? Das wäre mir persönlich zu lang.


----------



## flyingscot (5. Januar 2009)

Mit "großem" Gepäck und längeren, steilen Uphills bin ich echter Fan vom 20er Zahnkranz von Mountaingoat geworden. Kann man eigentlich von 20 auf 36 vorne problemlos schalten? Das wäre dann meine ideale Zahnkranzkombination für eine 2-fach-Kurbel.


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Januar 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Aber habe auch noch nie dran gedacht einfach nur 2 Blätter zu fahren


es gibt noch weitere vorteile. du kannst die kette kürzer machen und einen mittleren käfig am schaltwerk fahren. somit hast mehr spannung auf der kette. mit einer shiftguide kannst dann auch das letzte kettengeklapper eliminieren und hast immer einen sicheren gang.


----------



## sluette (5. Januar 2009)

so, jetzt geht's los... nachdem ich heute mein enduro'06 verkauft habe, werde ich nun auch einen helius am rahmen ordern ... 
da stellt sich nur die frage: welche farbe, extra love und hammerschmidt option ja oder nein... probleme können so schön sein !


----------



## hands diamond (5. Januar 2009)

Du Armer! Im Nachklang weihnachtlicher Nächstenliebe kann ich Dir zwar nicht alle, aber zumindest diese Sorgen abnehmen. Bei Bedarf einfach per PM melden. 
Halt uns auf dem Laufenden bzgl. des Aufbaus...


----------



## sluette (5. Januar 2009)

aufbau steht schon fest, da kommen alle teile von dem enduro drann... da wären also: wotan, hope mono4 , pro2 / 5.1er laufräder, hope headset und schnellspanner, x0 trigger und schaltwerk, stylo 2fach kurbel, k900 stütze, etc... habe diese woche noch urlaub, wenn ich das mit der farbe hin bekomme wird diese woche noch bestellt  
zz stehe ich ja auf miami vi(n)ce edition


----------



## BOSTAD (5. Januar 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> es gibt noch weitere vorteile. du kannst die kette kürzer machen und einen mittleren käfig am schaltwerk fahren. somit hast mehr spannung auf der kette. mit einer shiftguide kannst dann auch das letzte kettengeklapper eliminieren und hast immer einen sicheren gang.



Kann ich mich dann mal bei Dir melden, wenn es dann soweit ist?  Man hört raus, dass du dir ne Menge Knowhow angeeignet hast. Deine Vorschläge machen die Wartezeit (=April)  unerträglich 

*VORFREUDE IST DIE SCHÖNSTE FREUDE*


----------



## checkb (5. Januar 2009)

> es gibt noch weitere vorteile. du kannst die kette kürzer machen und einen mittleren käfig am schaltwerk fahren. somit hast mehr spannung auf der kette. mit einer shiftguide kannst dann auch das letzte kettengeklapper eliminieren und hast immer einen sicheren gang.



Ich fahre das neue Saint in kurz mit 22-36 SLX und alle Gänge funzen.  

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Trailsurfer (5. Januar 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich von 20 auf 36 vorne problemlos schalten?


Das würde mich auch interessieren. Hat es jemand hier schon mal versucht?


----------



## checkb (5. Januar 2009)

*Trailsurfer schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren. Hat es jemand hier schon mal versucht?



Ja. Es war aber am LV 301, sollt beim Helius auch funzen.

Kombi: 20er Mountain Goat und 36er Shimnao XT.

checkb


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Januar 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Kombi: 20er Mountain Goat und 36er Shimnao XT.checkb



ich fahrs auch so, man muß aber sagen der sprung ist manchmal schon etwas groß  , ich schalte immer hinten auch noch paar gänge damit es nicht zu krass ist!
20KB macht nur sinn wenn du viel und lang bergauffährst, ich hab beim bergauffahren gern noch 1-2 gänge reserve  auf dem trail fahr ich eh immer im "großen" blatt, da sie alle bergab gehn 
und natürlich ist die kettenspannung höher!

VG


----------



## sluette (7. Januar 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> checkb





Donpromolli schrieb:


>



@checkb & donpromolli 

ihr habt bei euren am's die zugführung für's schaltwerk am unterrohr und über die kettenstrebe verlegt. was ist hierbei der vorteil bzw. warum habt ihr nicht die standartlösung über oberrohr und druckstrebe gewählt? 
mein AM ist bestellt, aber ich denke ich kann noch die ein oder andere konfiguration vornehmen...

soweit zur zugführung. ich habe noch folgenden umwerfer hier liegen:




ich glaube das ding heisst bottom pull, down swing, oder ?
kann ich diesen am AM montieren ?

vielen dank vorab.


----------



## haha (7. Januar 2009)

@sluette:

den hope steuersatz würde ich lieber draußen lassen und was mit mehr presstiefe montieren. ich habs anfänglich nicht geglaubt, das steuerrohr franst aber tatsächlich aus. oder gilt fürs am nicht die 20mm regel?


----------



## DJT (7. Januar 2009)

@sluette: guck mal hier ab Thread 1083, da ging's kurz um das Thema
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=291253&page=44

@haha: die 20mm Regel gilt hier auch noch (der Reset Steuersatz macht mächtig was her )

Viele Grüße DJT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (7. Januar 2009)

Auszug aus dem Helius AM TechSheet:

STEUERSATZ EINPRESSTIEFE Bei diesem Nicolai Rahmen sollte bei einem _*1 1/8 Steuerrohr unbedingt ein
Steuersatz mit einer Einpresstiefe der unteren Schale von 22 mm verwendet werden*_. Bei einem 1.5 oder
einem Cone-Head Steuerrohr ist bei der unteren Lagerschale eine Mindesteinpresstiefe von 15 mm
erforderlich. Werden hier Steuersätze mit geringerer Einpresstiefe verbaut, kann es zu einer Ausweitung des
Steuerrohrs oder einem Rahmenbruch im Bereich des Steuerrohrs kommen.

na, dann werde ich mich wohl nochmal nach nem passenden steuersatz umschaun, danke für den tip !


----------



## haha (7. Januar 2009)

@ djt:

willst du mir einen riesen gefallen tun? du hast auch einen reset satz und die wotan, beides kommt auch in mein helius dh. durch das tandemunterrohr beim dh passen aber keine SC-gabeln unterm unterrohr durch. von daher könntest du mal ein foto von deinem bike machen, wenn der lenker eingeschlagen ist. wenns bei dir schon knapp ist, könnte ich bei reset nämlich noch nen höheren konus mitbestellen. dank dir


----------



## checkb (7. Januar 2009)

> ihr habt bei euren am's die zugführung für's schaltwerk am unterrohr und über die kettenstrebe verlegt. was ist hierbei der vorteil bzw. warum habt ihr nicht die standartlösung über oberrohr und druckstrebe gewählt?


Ich habe die Möglichkeit gewählt, da ich es vom einfach aufgeräumter finde. Der Zug läuft ausserdem über die Sitzstreben mit dem neuen Nicolai Kettenstrebenschutz der das Kettenrasseln eliminiert.  Es besteht trotzdem die Möglichkeit den Zug auch am Oberrohr zu verlegen, die Führungen habe ich von Falco einfach mitbekommen. Für jeden Geschmack was dabei. 

checkb


----------



## sluette (7. Januar 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> die Führungen habe ich von Falco einfach mitbekommen. Für jeden Geschmack was dabei.



dann lass ich mich mal überraschen ob die dann bei mir auch dabei ist...



DJT schrieb:


> @haha: die 20mm Regel gilt hier auch noch (der Reset Steuersatz macht mächtig was her )



da habe ich aber nun fast ein problem, da das steuerrohr meiner wotan schon ziemlich kurz ist. 
mit meinem syntace superforce passt das soeben bei der stapelhöhe des reset steuersatzes. 
ein acros ah-7 würde 6mm niedriger bauen, nebenbei kostet der fast die hälfte. 
hat da einer erfahrung ? ist der acros zu empfehlen oder was gibt's eigentlich sonst noch für steuersätze mit über 20mm einpresstiefe (ck kenne ich auch noch) ?


----------



## checkb (7. Januar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> dann lass ich mich mal überraschen ob die dann bei mir auch dabei ist...



Du musst die Unterrohrführung explizit mitbestellen. 

checkb


----------



## DJT (7. Januar 2009)

@haha: türlich türlich 

zwischen der Ventilkappe und dem Unterrohr sind noch ca 16mm Platz (andere Seite mit dem AlbertSelect genauso)
Der Steuersatz baut ca. 17mm hoch 

Viele Grüße DJT


----------



## haha (7. Januar 2009)

hey super, sogar sau schnell, danke
schaut gut aus, dürfte bei mir auch keine kollision geben.


----------



## fuzzball (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo mal eine kleine Frage, an ein AM passt ein Down Pull Umwerfer, aber welchen Durchmesser hat die Schelle? (will nicht den falschen bestellen)
danke


----------



## abbath (9. Januar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> ich glaube das ding heisst bottom pull, down swing, oder ?
> kann ich diesen am AM montieren ?
> 
> vielen dank vorab.



Nee Dual Pull Top Swing. Passt aber nicht, denk ich. Das Hauptlager dürfte im Weg sein. Du musst 'nen Down Swing Umwerfer nehmen.

@fuzzball 34.9


----------



## fuzzball (9. Januar 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Nee Dual Pull Top Swing. Passt aber nicht, denk ich. Das Hauptlager dürfte im Weg sein. Du musst 'nen Down Swing Umwerfer nehmen.
> 
> @fuzzball 34.9



danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (9. Januar 2009)

An den meisten Nicolai Fullies, die umwerferkompatibel sind, können grundsätzlich nur down-swing Umwerfer gefahren werden, keine top-swing. Ausnahme: Ufo ST und Helius ST bei großen Kettenblättern

Grüße, Falco


----------



## BOSTAD (9. Januar 2009)

So habe mich mal erkundigt, was ich fÃ¼r die Hammerschmidt zahlen mÃ¼sste:

100 â¬ Rahmenkid
+500 â¬ Hammerschmidt
600 â¬ 

Das ist mir fÃ¼r die erste Generation zu teuer und wirklich brauchen, werde ich es eher nicht. 


Ich wusste Ã¼brigens nicht, dass man fÃ¼r die Bronzeeloxal mal 250,- extra zahlen muss. Naja ist aber auch nicht verwunderlich, wenn man sich vorstellt, was das fÃ¼r ein Aufwand ist.

Werde dann wohl doch eher irgendwas 2-farbiges nehmen.


----------



## flyingscot (9. Januar 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich wusste übrigens nicht, dass man für die Bronzeeloxal mal 250,- extra zahlen muss. Naja ist aber auch nicht verwunderlich, wenn man sich vorstellt, was das für ein Aufwand ist.



Also entweder ändern sich die Preise laufend, oder dein Preis ist veraltet. Ich habe 150 Euro inkl. MwSt Aufpreis für das Eloxieren des kompletten Rahmens in Bronze bezahlt.


----------



## sluette (9. Januar 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Naja ist aber auch nicht verwunderlich, wenn man sich vorstellt, was das für ein Aufwand ist.



ich bin zwar nicht der galvaniseur vorm herrn aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der mehraufwand so immens ist, vor allem nicht wenn schwarz ohne aufpreis möglich ist.


----------



## Bingo79 (9. Januar 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> So habe mich mal erkundigt, was ich für die Hammerschmidt zahlen müsste:
> 
> 100  Rahmenkid
> +500  Hammerschmidt
> ...



In der Nicolai-Preisliste steht 150 EUR für Eloxal bronze.

Eloxal schwarz kostet keinen Aufpreis.

Gruss

Ingo


----------



## BOSTAD (9. Januar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> ich bin zwar nicht der galvaniseur vorm herrn aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der mehraufwand so immens ist, vor allem nicht wenn schwarz ohne aufpreis möglich ist.



Da ist mir auch ein bisschen die Fresse ausm Gesicht gefallen als ich das gehört habe 


Urquelle war DSK, von der mein Händler an mich berichtete:

Bronze sei bei Nicolai kein Standart so wie Silber oder schwarz. Bronze würde zu selten nachgefragt und deshalb nicht  bei Nicolai gebadet,  sondern ischewoanners. Deshalb sei es aufpreispflichtig .    ---> Kann natürlich auch ein Versprecher gewesen sein.... also nicht böse mit mir sein 

Naja ist mir eigentlich auch ziemlich ejal, weil ich ein Unikat will 
Und Bronze schwarz gibts ja jetzt schon


----------



## flyingscot (9. Januar 2009)

Naja, bei meinem letzten Besuch bei Nicolai hab ich mehr bronze eloxierte Rahmen in der Montage gesehen als schwarz eloxierte. Vielleicht ist es deshalb auch etwas günstiger als noch vor 1-2 Jahren.


----------



## guru39 (9. Januar 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> An den meisten Nicolai Fullies, die umwerferkompatibel sind, können grundsätzlich nur down-swing Umwerfer gefahren werden, keine top-swing. Ausnahme: Ufo ST und Helius ST bei großen Kettenblättern
> 
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Hi Falco,
frohes neues 




funzt perfket 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfekt

Gruß Guru.


----------



## sluette (23. Januar 2009)

ich habe nochmal ne frage bezüglich der option zugführung unterrohr. der schaltzug wird ja nun mittels diesem schwarzeloxiertem fräseteil gebändigt, wie sieht's denn auf der anderen seite mit der bremsleitung aus ? das kann man auf den bisherigen bildern hier nicht so richtig erkennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (23. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> ;5467052
> funzt perfket



Stimmt, aber die 770 RF+ Schalter können den alten 750ern nicht annähernd das Wasser reichen


----------



## guru39 (23. Januar 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber die 770 RF+ Schalter können den alten 750ern nicht annähernd das Wasser reichen



Deshalb fahre ich auch Sram für den Kettenwerfer und Shimano für das Schaltwerk 





aber es gibt noch andere Gründe


----------



## DJT (24. Januar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> ich habe nochmal ne frage bezüglich der option zugführung unterrohr. der schaltzug wird ja nun mittels diesem schwarzeloxiertem fräseteil gebändigt, wie sieht's denn auf der anderen seite mit der bremsleitung aus ? das kann man auf den bisherigen bildern hier nicht so richtig erkennen...



Das ist kein schwarzeloxiertes Alu-Frästeil, sondern ein schwarzes Kunststoff-Frästeil  (Keine Ahnung wie der Kunststoff genau heißt)
Von links hab ich gerade kein gescheites Bild, ich hoffe man erkennt was

MfG DJT


----------



## sluette (24. Januar 2009)

aha, danke für's bild.


----------



## BOSTAD (24. Januar 2009)

Suche noch dringend sinnvolle Pedale für mein AM-Aufbau. Von 5050´s wurde mir jetzt schon mehrfach abgeraten.
Tendenz sind Tatzen, keine Klickies.

Habt ihr Vorschläge, bitte?


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2009)

Hi Bostad,
am AM Fahre ich diese......





....Shimano PD-MX 30 ...natürlich mit den langen Pins, und bin echt begeistert 

Am St sind es diese, es gibt nur leider meines Wissens keinen Deutschland Vertrieb mehr dafür, die finde ich nämlich noch besser als die Shimano´s









Hier nochmal besser zu sehen.....






......Tioga MX Pro.

Mit diesen Pedalen habe ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht!


Gruß Guru.


Edit: schön das du dich jetzt festgelegt hast 



BOSTAD schrieb:


> Suche noch dringend sinnvolle Pedale für mein AM-Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (24. Januar 2009)

Servus,

wenn es denn die TIOGA MX Pro sein sollen, kannst Du es bei CRC probieren


Grüße


----------



## flyingscot (24. Januar 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Suche noch dringend sinnvolle Pedale für mein AM-Aufbau. Von 5050´s wurde mir jetzt schon mehrfach abgeraten.
> Tendenz sind Tatzen, keine Klickies.
> 
> Habt ihr Vorschläge, bitte?



NC17 Sudpin-III... 390g und super Grip, hab sie allerdings an meinem Freerider.


----------



## BOSTAD (24. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Bostad,
> am AM Fahre ich diese......
> 
> 
> Edit: schön das du dich jetzt festgelegt hast



Hi Guru,

wow das ging flott, sogar mit pics  Ja habe sogar schon ein cafe und Kuchentermin bei meinem Händler, um das Bike in aller Ruhe zu konfigurieren. (Teile stehen fest) aber Farbe und ++Extra Love++ muss noch ausgesucht werden. Das muss ja schliesslich gefeiert werden. 

Also die Shimano sind glaube ich ziemlich schwer im Vergleich zu den anderen. 
Die Tioga sind glaube ich bisher die günstigsten. bei CRC ThX @ Habbadu für den Preistip.

Aber ich glaube ich entscheide mich dann für die NC17 Sudpin-III, sehen schnittig aus, wurden mir jetzt am häufigsten empfohlen und sind schön leicht. Wenn noch irgendjmd einen anderen genialen Vorschlag hat würde ich mich freuen.

Cheers BOSTAD


----------



## c_w (25. Januar 2009)

Ich kann auch die Shimano empfehlen, die zusätzlichen Pins in der Mitte des Pedals machen sich extrem positiv bemerkbar, was Halt auf den Pedalen angeht!
Hab sonst bis jetzt nix vernünftiges gefunden, was das auch bietet!


----------



## softbiker (26. Januar 2009)

Guckst du hier. NC 17 etc. ist das ganze umgelabelte Zeugs von Wellgo.

Gibts mit Versand in der australischen Bucht um ca. 35 Euro zu schiessen. Alles aus Magnesium wohlgemerkt.

Guckst du:


----------



## flyingscot (26. Januar 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Guckst du hier. NC 17 etc. ist das ganze umgelabelte Zeugs von Wellgo.



Die Sudpin-III gibts nicht von Wellgo, nur von NC17...


----------



## softbiker (26. Januar 2009)

Dat Zeugs wird doch sowieso alles in Lizenz von Wellgo gefertigt.

Da steht dann hald nur NC 17 druff.

Aber seis drumm. Ich meinte ja nur dass die in der australischen Bucht um fast die Hälfte billiger sind. Jetzt zwar nich unbedingt die Sudpinn aber die Wellgos sind auch super.


----------



## BOSTAD (26. Januar 2009)

Bin bei meiner Recherche auf diese hier gestoßen:





Syncros Magnesium, mit Industrielager. Was hat Magnesium für Vorteile?  
Diese hier gefallem mir nämlich ganz gut. Wie sind die abgesehen vom Preis?


----------



## softbiker (26. Januar 2009)

Magnesium ist leichter und dafür auch nicht so toll belastbar.
Der grosse Nachteil daran ist dass sie fast doppelt so teuer wie normale Alu´s sind.


----------



## Bingo79 (26. Januar 2009)

@ 525Rainer:

Dein Postfach ist voll. Wollte dir eine PM schicken.

Wie kann ich dich erreichen?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (26. Januar 2009)

@Bostad



> Wie sind die abgesehen vom Preis?



Ich fahre die Aluversion, perfekter Grip auch bei Nässe. 

checkb


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Januar 2009)

ich die edelstahlversion. der grip ist abartig... die pedale fressen jedne schuh!


----------



## 525Rainer (26. Januar 2009)

meine pm box ist wieder frei!
pedale kann ich keinen tip abgeben. bis jetzt waren alle meine pedale eher verschleissteile. so teure wie die atomlab die ich grad hab kauf ich nicht mehr. superflach und nur durchgeschraubte pins sind perfekt. aber aus der flachen bauweise resultiert wahrscheinlich auch das ich nach ein paar wochen lagerspiel hatte. wenn ich ein pedal habe das gute lager hat, dann sind die pins sammt gewinden schnell kaputt. bei mir halten nur die durchgeschraubten also nicht die madenschrauben. also kauf ich in zukunft einfach so 25 euro dinger und  brauch  sie regelmässig auf bis nicolai mal was fräst! in N form superflach mit gleitlagern?


----------



## nicolai.fan (27. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich die edelstahlversion. der grip ist abartig... die pedale fressen jedne schuh!




Ich fresse auch jedne SCHUH


----------



## nicolai.fan (27. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee was bedeutet das auf DEUTSCH ?

Extremismus jeglicher Couleur ist nicht cool. Niemals.

Ich will nicht DUMM sterben !


----------



## haha (27. Januar 2009)

klugdünnschiss an: couleur = farbe
                          kann aber auch im bezug auf die weltanschauung      
                          (einstellung) eines menschen verwendet werden.
                          auf gut deutsch: alle extremen gruppierungen sind  
                          kacka.
                          so fass ich das jedenfalls auf...
auskluggedünnschisst.


----------



## BOSTAD (29. Januar 2009)

Habe bestellt  ole´


----------



## DJT (16. Februar 2009)

Hab mir am Sonntag mal weiße Felgen gegönnt


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Habe bestellt  ole´



Glühstrumpf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (17. Februar 2009)

Apropos Reifen.
Suche noch Hilfe bei der *Reifenauswahl.*
Brauche ein tollen AM Reifen. Fürs Mittelgebirge, mit gutem Grip und möglichst leicht.
Standardmäßisch ist der Mountain King 2,2 drauf. Bei dieser Breite wäre der für mich auch OK, aber es könnte ruhig ne Nummer breiter sein.
Alternativ wurde mir vom Händler in 2,4 der Muddy Mary oder Big Betty vorgeschlagen. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## softbiker (17. Februar 2009)

Maxxis Ardent

Hab ihn in 2,25 drauf. Bin echt begeistert. Rollt so leicht wie der Nobby Nic und hat hervorragenden Grip. Wenn es auch bissl schwerer sein darf dann die FR-Version in 2,4 Oder gleich Rubber Queen


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Februar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> klugdünnschiss an: couleur = farbe
> kann aber auch im bezug auf die weltanschauung
> (einstellung) eines menschen verwendet werden.
> auf gut deutsch: alle extremen gruppierungen sind
> ...



so isses. ist meine antwort auf die ganzen hobbyextremisten hier im forum, die denken sie müssten ihre pubertäre rebellion mit links- bzw rechtsextremen beiwerk schmücken.


----------



## timbowjoketown (17. Februar 2009)

Big Betty kann ich nicht empfehlen, bei Nässe zu wenig Grip. Fahre momentan den Mountain King in 2.4 und bin damit zufrieden, konnte ihn jedoch noch nicht ausgiebig testen. Der Preis ist im Gegensatz zu Schwalbe etc. sehr attraktiv. Zuvor bin ich den Nobby Nic in 2.25 gefahren, super Reifen, allerdings etwas zu schmal für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Testmaen (17. Februar 2009)

Werfe noch die neuen Schwalbe Fat Alberts in die Runde. Erhältlich in 2.4 und 2.25, jeweils mit unterschiedlichem Profil vorne/hinten.


----------



## haha (17. Februar 2009)

ein paar exoten unter den reifen gibts auch noch: intense tyres system 4 oder system 5. die intensereifen sind mmn die besten teile, die man sich antun kann. weitere empfehlung wären die die maxxis minion in der 1ply version, schön leicht, und deutlich besserer grip als der fette albert oder die betty. schwalbe ist nach meinen erfahrungen eher nicht zu empfehlen, außer der mudy mary, der sehr gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (17. Februar 2009)

Gut, vielen Dank. Habe erstmal die Muddy Mary geordert, wobei mir die Intense Reifen auch sehr, vor allem optisch, zugesagt haben. Wo kann man die denn kaufen?


----------



## haha (17. Februar 2009)

am günstigsten bei chainreaction, der secondhand-sportshop in münchen hat auch fast immer alle da. die versenden auch nach anruf. und am bikepark in bischofsmais. da musste ich gezwungenermaßen zugreifen, da die muddys mir 2 mal nen platten verschafft haben..


----------



## stefan aus s (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo, könnt ihr mir was über die Bodenfreiheit bis mitte Tretlager beim AM und FR sagen.
Ich hatte mir ein DH aufgebaut mußte da den Sattel so hochstellen um vernünftig treten zu können ( wegen Knieschmerzen ) das ich nicht mehr die Füsse aufsetzen konnte.


----------



## flyingscot (17. Februar 2009)

stefan aus s schrieb:


> Hallo, könnt ihr mir was über die Bodenfreiheit bis mitte Tretlager beim AM und FR sagen.
> Ich hatte mir ein DH aufgebaut mußte da den Sattel so hochstellen um vernünftig treten zu können ( wegen Knieschmerzen ) das ich nicht mehr die Füsse aufsetzen konnte.



Das ist bei allen (meinen) Rädern so... von der Race-Feile bis zum Big Bike, jedenfalls wenn die Sattelhöhe vortriebsoptimal eingestellt ist.


----------



## stefan aus s (17. Februar 2009)

Hat das DH vielleicht mehr Bodenfreiheit weil es ein DH-Bike ist, bei meinen anderen N ist mir das nie aufgefallen da war der Sattel immer unten,will mir aber wieder eins kaufen,weil ich von Qualität und Service überzeugt bin. Kommt vielleicht wer aus Süd Niedersachsen, der ein AM oder DR in M hat, wo ich mal probefahren kann, das wäre der Hit.


----------



## Testmaen (17. Februar 2009)

Wenn du aus Süd-Niedersachsen kommst, würde ich bei Nicolai direkt mal anfragen, ob du das AM bei denen vor Ort mal testen kannst. Haben hier aus dem Forum schon ein paar Leute gemacht.


----------



## stefan aus s (17. Februar 2009)

Ja hab ich aber die bauen vorraussichtlich in drei Wochen eins auf, da könnte ich fast meins in den Händen halten, aber danke für den tipp.


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Februar 2009)

Das wird meins sein


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Februar 2009)

einbildung ist auch bildung.


----------



## erkan1984 (18. Februar 2009)

Hi und guten Morgen allerseits.
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir (irgendwann mal) ein Helius AM aufzubauen.
Damit meine Träume mal Konkrete Zahlen annehmen können, bin ich zur Zeit am zusammenstellen der Komponenten.
Dazu hätte ich ein paar fragen. (bin Fully-Neuling)

Ich würde mir den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer, aber mit 10mm Rear Axle bestellen.
Weil ich die DT Swiss EX1750 Verbauen möchte. --> Würde das so funktionieren, oder sind das Unterschiedliche Standarts, was die Aufnahme anbelangt?
Des weiteren Würde ich den RS Monarch 4.2 mit 200mm Ebl und 57mm Hub Einbauen. also 160mm FW?!
Welche Buchsen brauche ich dazu?
Das wärs dann erst mal....
Vielen Dank soweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (18. Februar 2009)

10mm Rear gibt's meines Wissens nicht bei Nicolai. Die Truax/Maxle-Option hat 12mm. Gibt aber ein Umbaukit von DT Swiss fuer das EX1750 HR auf 12mm. 
Mache ich auch gerade fuer meine 240s HR Nabe.

Eine neue Diskussion zum Thema Daempfer im Helius AM habe ich gerade hier angestossen. Vielleicht mal mit lesen.

Die Buchsenmasse stehen im TechSheet http://www.nicolai.net/pdf/helius-am.pdf:
vordere Dämpfer Einbaubreite 16 x 8 mm
hintere Dämpfer Einbaubreite 49 x 8 mm


----------



## erkan1984 (18. Februar 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> 10mm Rear gibt's meines Wissens nicht bei Nicolai.
> 
> Die Buchsenmasse stehen im TechSheet http://www.nicolai.net/pdf/helius-am.pdf:
> vordere Dämpfer Einbaubreite 16 x 8 mm
> hintere Dämpfer Einbaubreite 49 x 8 mm



Die Ex haben 10mm Hinten.
In dem Tech Sheet gibts eine Option auf QR10, ist das der Gleiche Standart?
für die Von dir angesprochene Umbauakton bräuchte man dann also das Kit Typ 21?
+ eine 12mm Rear Maxle, oder dann weiterhin der 10mm DT spanner benutz?

Ist die Dämpfereinbaubreite genau die Bezeichnung, nach die ich bei den Dämpferbuchsen suchen muss?
finde nämlich keine für den Monarch 4.2 in 200x57


----------



## some.body (18. Februar 2009)

Ach so, das ist dann die DT Swiss Thru Bolt 10mm Achse fuer hinten. Ja die passt in das normale Schnellspanner-Ausfallende (QR10).
Ja, wenn Du 12mm willst, brauchst Du das Umruestkit Typ 21 und eine 12mm Steckachse (von Nicolai) oder 12mm Maxle. Der 10mm Thru Bolt geht dann natuerlich nicht.
Und ja, die Daempfereinbaubreite meint die Breite der Daempferbuchsen.


----------



## erkan1984 (18. Februar 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> Und ja, die Daempfereinbaubreite meint die Breite der Daempferbuchsen.



wieso finde ich dann keine Bei den Gängigen Online-Versendern ( Bike-Components, HiBike, ...)


----------



## some.body (18. Februar 2009)

Du meinst Daempfereinbau-Buchsen fuer den Monarch?
Gibt's doch bei Bike-Components:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/D...uchsen+f%FCr+Federbeine+8+mm+Monarch%2C+Vivid
Allerdings scheint die 49 mm Breite kein Standard zu sein, aber Nicolai sollte ja welche haben, da sie den Monarch ja verbauen. Bestell sie doch einfach zum Rahmen dazu.


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. Februar 2009)

Jupp, Nicolai bietet alle benötigten Buchsen an...


----------



## some.body (21. Februar 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> An den meisten Nicolai Fullies, die umwerferkompatibel sind, können grundsätzlich nur down-swing Umwerfer gefahren werden, keine top-swing. Ausnahme: Ufo ST und Helius ST bei großen Kettenblättern
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Kann am Helius AM ein top-pull Umwerfer (Zugfuehrung von oben) verbaut werden?
Standard ist's wohl nicht, wie ich den Fotos im Forum entnehmen konnte, aber gibt's das als Option?


----------



## JayPKay (21. Februar 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> Kann am Helius AM ein top-pull Umwerfer (Zugfuehrung von oben) verbaut werden?
> Standard ist's wohl nicht, wie ich den Fotos im Forum entnehmen konnte, aber gibt's das als Option?


Das dürfte wahrscheinlich kein Problem sein, Nicolai bruzzelt dir die Zugführungen halt so wie du sie haben möchtest.


----------



## checkb (21. Februar 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> Kann am Helius AM ein top-pull Umwerfer (Zugfuehrung von oben) verbaut werden?
> Standard ist's wohl nicht, wie ich den Fotos im Forum entnehmen konnte, aber gibt's das als Option?



Geht 100pro, habe ich auch.

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (21. Februar 2009)

So, hab mich jetzt 6 Monate lang intensiv mit ner Bike-Neuanschaffung beschäftigt, angefangen bei Canyon (hatte das Torque ES schon da, aber storniert), über Liteville und bin schließlich bei Nicolai gelandet.
Und was soll ich sagen: ich bin begeistert  die Firma, die Liebe zum Detail, die Philosophie....
Das Video im News-Bereich tat dann sein übriges.

Nun steht fest: es soll ein Helius AM werden mit Hammerschmidt (bin diese schon am Scott Ransom probegefahren und fandse einfach klasse ^^).
Hab da allerdings noch ein paar Fragen...
Was für ein Steuerrohr würdet ihr empfehlen? Reicht 1 1/8 aus oder soll ich, wenn ich schon die Gelegenheit dazu hab, gleich auf 1.5 setzen?
Und inwieweit könnt ihr mir einen Raw-Rahmen empfehlen? Sieht zwar hammermäßig aus, aber korrodiert mir der dann bei ausbleibender/seltener Pflege unterm Hintern weg? Fragen über Fragen...

Generell versprech ich mir vom Helius AM einen Touren-Allrounder, mit dem 2000hm am Stück und anschließende verblockte, technische Abfahrten kein Problem sind. Auch Alpencross und Hochtouren mit Trageeinlagen sind geplant....echtes "All-Mountain" eben 
Geplanter Aufbau unter 14,5kg mit 160mm vorne und hinten.

Nun stell ich mir die Frage: kann das Helius diese Anforderungen erfüllen? Im mtbr.com-forum wird die Kletterfähigkeit des AM zumindest in höchsten Tönen gelobt.

Ich danke euch schonmal für eure Mühen.
Gruß

EDIT: Was ich noch vergessen hab... die bei der HS-Option verbaute ISCG03-Aufname ist doch auch für die anstehende B-Box geeignet, oder braucht die dann wieder nen anderen "Standard"?


----------



## checkb (21. Februar 2009)

@Metalfranke

Genau aus diesen Gründen habe ich mir ein AM gekauft. Du hast 100pro den gleichen Einsatzzweck. Mein Gewicht ist jedoch bei 16,3 Kilo ohne HS, was aber an meinen Parts liegt. Es ist locker möglich bei 15 Kilo mit HS zu landen, wenn man genug Geld in die Hand nimmt.

Viel Spass mit deinem AM, checkb

PS: Ich denke das AM ist der Renner der Saison. 
PPS: Frage mal nach der optimierten Zugführung für HS und lange Tragepassagen bei Falco nach.


----------



## Bayer (21. Februar 2009)

würd keine hs nehmen, das beisst sich ja förmlich mit guten klettereigenschaften, wenn du ins gebierge kommst empfehle ich dir ne kurbel u dazu das 20er kettenblatt von mountaingoat. ist echt super geil! nur so am rande 

greez christoph

(der auch schon mitm dem am für 2010 liebäugelt)


----------



## User85319 (21. Februar 2009)

Bayer schrieb:


> würd keine hs nehmen, das beisst sich ja förmlich mit guten klettereigenschaften, wenn du ins gebierge kommst empfehle ich dir ne kurbel u dazu das 20er kettenblatt von mountaingoat. ist echt super geil! nur so am rande
> 
> greez christoph
> 
> (der auch schon mitm dem am für 2010 liebäugelt)



hmm damit hab ich mich erst wenig auseinandergesetzt...
was brauch ich da dann? ne xtr-kurbel, ein 20er kb von Mountain goat und ein 34 kb? oder 36? shimano schreibt ja max 14 zähne differenz vor, aber ich denk 34 wär mir zu wenig.
Welchen bash ring und welche kefü brauch ich dann? wenn die kefü schaltbar is, brauch ich dann noch nen umwerfer?
oh mann etz muss ich erst mal recherchieren ^^

@checkb: Freut mich dass du dein Bike im AM gefunden hast, wobei über 16kg wären für mich schon zu viel...


----------



## JayPKay (21. Februar 2009)

Bayer schrieb:


> *würd keine hs nehmen, das beisst sich ja förmlich mit guten klettereigenschaften*, wenn du ins gebierge kommst empfehle ich dir ne kurbel u dazu das 20er kettenblatt von mountaingoat. ist echt super geil! nur so am rande
> 
> greez christoph
> 
> (der auch schon mitm dem am für 2010 liebäugelt)



Hmm, warum das?
Sollte doch am Berg kein Nachteil sein, zumal ein 22er normalerweise reicht ( mir zumindest  ). Auf'm kleinen Gang läuft die HS doch 1:1, also keine Probleme mit dem Wirkungsgrad, oder doch? Und Gewicht is' für mich kein Argument.


----------



## checkb (21. Februar 2009)

> würd keine hs nehmen, das beisst sich ja förmlich mit guten klettereigenschaften



Bist du die HS schon mal gefahren? Kann deine Aussage überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. 

@MF

Ist schwer aber geil und wenn mir die Puste wegbleibt schiebe ick halt ein Stück. Wenn Du die Kohle hast: HS mit Van 36, DHX 5.0. Sollte dann um die 15.5 liegen.

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (21. Februar 2009)

@checkb:

Kohle is vorerst nebensächlich, ich will ein wertiges Sorglosbike für die nächsten Jahre, das einfach zu mir passt. Das lass ich mir dann auch einiges wert sein.
Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist? Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen mit fixen 160mm zB zum Passo Rocchetta hochzukurbeln (hatte an Talas/Wotan/Lyrik gedacht).
Wenn man 1,95 is und nen xxl rahmen fährt mag das schon wieder anders aussehen, aber bei meinen 1,78 und geplante Rahmengröße M stell ich mir das problematisch vor.
Oder sind die Klettereigenschaften des AM wirklich so gut, dass man ohne Absenkung zurechtkommt?


----------



## haha (21. Februar 2009)

ich bin auch der meinung, dass eine kurbel mit 2 KBs derzeit noch sinnvoller ist. allein schon vom gewicht her. eine brauchbare schaltbare kefü bekommt oder bastelt man sich mit einem gewicht von 100 gramm, schalthebel,umwerfer und kleines kb nochmal 300, mit einer vernünftigen kurbel (XT) kommt man auf etwa 1,2 kg, wenn ich mir da ne hammerschmidt anschau.. vor allem, wann schaltet man den vom großen kb aufs kleine? rel. selten.. mmn reicht da ein umwerfer aus, gut eingestellt funzt das genauso. bin immer noch der meinung, dass man noch abwarten sollte, da vor allem aus dem hause nicolai ja noch sowas in dieser richtung ansteht.. die option am rahmen mitzuordern, ist aber sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## checkb (21. Februar 2009)

@Metalfranke

Ich bin 178m und fahre ein M. Passo Rocchetta auf den steilen Plattenweg geht ganz sicher, weiter oben kann ich nicht beantworten, da ich da immer geschoben habe. Kann man bestimmt auch fahren, mir zu Anstrengend. In meinem Alter muss man sich die Kraft einteilen für die wichtigen Sachen.



> bin immer noch der meinung, dass man noch abwarten sollte, da vor allem aus dem hause nicolai ja noch sowas in dieser richtung ansteht.. die option am rahmen mitzuordern, ist aber sicher nicht verkehrt.



Meine Gedanken.  Die HS eine ganz feine geile Sache und am Ende der Saison werden wir wissen ob das Teil auch hält. Die Option habe ich am Rahmen. 

checkb


----------



## User85319 (21. Februar 2009)

Naja dann dank ich euch (checkb, Bayer und haha) schon mal recht herzlich. 
Ich werd mich mal schlau machen bezüglich 2-fach/bash/kefü und die HS evtl doch eine Saison lang "reifen" lassen. HS-Option kommt sowieso ans Bike.


----------



## haha (21. Februar 2009)

kefü mäßig entweder ne zweig von http://www.g-junkies.de/ oder wenns leichter sein soll von shaman oder nc17 so ne einfache arm-führung. zweig zum selberbauen ist übrigens auch sehr einfach, kann dir ein paar tips geben. zur not tuts auch der untere arm einer boxguide in verbindung mit ner anderen rolle..


----------



## 525Rainer (21. Februar 2009)

ich bin schon damals mit dem FR 2000hm touren wie den altissimo bergauf und mehr gefahren und habs auch dieses jahr mit dem AM vor. Ein helius AM/FR ist wie für diesen berg und die 601er abfahrt gebaut. Hammerschmittoption ist nie verkehrt, hab ich auch mitgeordert. vielleicht kommt da noch was von anderen herstellern.
kettenführung hab ich die truvativ shiftguide. billig und unauffällig. vielen ist sie zu schwer aber ich finds gut weil sie stabil ist wenn man mal aufsetzt. kräftig aufsetzt!
meins


----------



## User85319 (23. Februar 2009)

So, hab mir etz mal paar Gedanken zum Aufbau gemacht...
Werd mit der Hammerschmidt noch ne Saison warten, solange halt dann 2-fach mit Kefü.

- Helius AM in M (Optionen: HS, 1.5-Steuerrohr, Maxle) in raw 
- Acros Ai-25 (1.5 auf 1 1/8), müsste von der Einpresstiefe her ja passen
- RS Pike 454 Coil U-Turn (oder gleich ne Lyrik Coil?)
- Dämpfer weiß ich nochnet so recht, evtl. Monarch in 200/51 oder gleich DHX Air 200/57?
- Hope Tech M4 203/183 (passen bestimmt hammer zum blanken Alu des - Rahmens; jemand irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit denen bezgl. fading?)
- Saint Schaltwerk / XTR Down-Swing Umwerfer / XTR Shifter
- Kasette XT 11-34
- Kurbel XT(R) mit Race Face KB 22 + 36 (oder 20-34 ?)
- Race Face Rock Ring
- Shaman Enduro Carbon KeFü
- NC-17 Sudpin III
- Hope Pro II / ZTR Flow / Sapim CX-Ray
- Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 vo+hi inkl. NoTubes-Set
- Syntace Superforce 90mm
- Syntace Vector Lowrider Alu + Screw-On Gripz
- Syntace P6 Carbon
- Selle Italia SLR
- Hope Schnellspanner

Dürfte so 13,6 - 13,8 kg haben. Einsatzrichtung hab ich weiter vorne schon mal gepostet: richtiges "All Mountain", also sehr viel Uphill und danach alles was so auf einen zukommen kann (stark verblockt/technisch/Trageeinlagen). Mit highspeed die Piste runterbügeln macht mir allerdings weniger Spass...
Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr noch irgendwelche Anregungen für mich habt. Die Geo is ja bei ner Referenz-Gabelhöhe von 545mm eher auf 160mm Federweg ausgelegt. Versau ich mir mit 140 dann den Lenkwinkel? Is Tubeless zum empfehlen? Hab da keinerlei Erfahrungen mit.

Danke schonmal und Gruß


----------



## checkb (23. Februar 2009)

Teile sind ja Geschmackssache und jeder sucht für sich das geeignete Paket. Wovon ich dir aber abrate wenn du den Sattel öfters versenkst, was ja bei einem AM häufiger vorkommen sollte: ist eine Carbonsattelstütze. Egal welcher Hersteller, die Teile sehen Ratzfatz nicht mehr aus und gehen durch den Abrieb nur noch mit Gewalt rein.

checkb


----------



## sluette (23. Februar 2009)

ich hatte auch erst vor in mein AM eine pike zu bauen, da mir 140mm federweg eigentlich völlig ausreichen. falco meinte aber dass das AM für 160er gabeln ausgelegt sei,wenn ich unbedingt die pike fahren will sollte ich wohl besser ein helius cc nehmen. somit bin ich also bei meiner wotan geblieben. 
als dämpfer habe ich einen monarch 200/57 genommen, allerdings nicht von nicolai sondern separat besorgt. das ding kann ich nur empfehlen, spricht super an.
ich bezweifel allerdings dass du mit dem aufbau unter 14kg kommst. meins liegt nun bei 14,6kg und der aufbau unterscheidet sich nicht so sehr.


----------



## User85319 (23. Februar 2009)

@ sluette: Kannst du die wotan denn empfehlen? Ich mein für ne Luftgabel is die schon recht schwer (2,7kg inkl Maxle), da muss die schon echte top-performance bringen um interessant zu bleiben. Die Federwegsverstellung klingt halt super...
Wobei ich glaub haha hatte bei ihr nach kurzer Zeit Buchsenspiel, was auch net unbedingt für die Wotan spricht ?!?!

@ checkb: Hmm... werd mich dann mal anderweitig umsehen, evtl dann doch ne i950, wobei ich da net unbedingt bereit bin den Prototypen-Tester für den Hersteller zu spielen, da hört ma ja teilweise echte Horrorstorys....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (23. Februar 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> So, hab mir etz mal paar Gedanken zum Aufbau gemacht...
> Werd mit der Hammerschmidt noch ne Saison warten, solange halt dann 2-fach mit Kefü.
> 
> - Helius AM in M (Optionen: HS, 1.5-Steuerrohr, Maxle) in raw


Was spricht fuer 1.5? Meiner Meinung passt das fette Steuerrohr nicht zum "schlanken" Rohrsatz des AM. Ausserdem sieht der Uebergang von 1.5 zur Vorbauklemmung oder - falls vorhanden - Spacer immer recht seltsam aus, wenn Du ne 1 1/8" Gabel verbaust. Und Aufpreis kostet's auch noch.



Metalfranke schrieb:


> - Acros Ai-25 (1.5 auf 1 1/8), müsste von der Einpresstiefe her ja passen


Ich hab' das normale 1 1/8" Steuerohr geordert und werde den AH-07 mit 22mm Einpresstiefe verbauen. Kostet weniger als der Ai-25 und ist leichter. 
Bei 1.5 schreibt Nicolai 15mm vor, das hat der Ai-25. Aber wieso 1.5 und dann ein Reduziersteuersatz verbauen?



Metalfranke schrieb:


> - RS Pike 454 Coil U-Turn (oder gleich ne Lyrik Coil?)


Die Lyrik passt sicher besser zum AM. Was hat die Pike fuer eine Einbaulaenge? Wie Du selbst geschrieben hast, sind 545mm Einbauhoehe Referenz. Falls die Einbauhoehe passt und Du die Pike fahren willst, dann solltest Du hinten auch auf 140mm Federweg gehen.




Metalfranke schrieb:


> - Dämpfer weiß ich nochnet so recht, evtl. Monarch in 200/51 oder gleich DHX Air 200/57?


Mit dem Monarch 200/51 hast Du hinten "nur" noch 143mm Federweg, was aber zur Pike passen sollte. Ich hatte in diesem Post schonmal nach Erfahrungen mit Luft-Daempfern gefragt, wurde aber auch nicht viel schlauer 




Metalfranke schrieb:


> - Saint Schaltwerk / XTR Down-Swing Umwerfer / XTR Shifter


Ich persoenlich finde, dass an ein Nicolai SRAM (X.9) gehoert.




Metalfranke schrieb:


> - Syntace Superforce 90mm
> - Syntace Vector Lowrider Alu + Screw-On Gripz


Sicher super Teile, aber meiner Meinung nach ueberteuert und der 25,4er Lenker passt nicht wirklich zum fetten 1.5 Steuersatz und Vorbau. An ein AM gehoert ein 31,8mm Lenker - meine Empfehlung: Holzfeller - schon wegen dem Namen 

Soweit mein Senf dazu.


----------



## some.body (23. Februar 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> Kann am Helius AM ein top-pull Umwerfer (Zugfuehrung von oben) verbaut werden?
> Standard ist's wohl nicht, wie ich den Fotos im Forum entnehmen konnte, aber gibt's das als Option?





JayPKay schrieb:


> Das dürfte wahrscheinlich kein Problem sein, Nicolai bruzzelt dir die Zugführungen halt so wie du sie haben möchtest.





checkb schrieb:


> Geht 100pro, habe ich auch.
> 
> checkb



Hab zu diesem Thema von Falco eine Antwort per eMail bekommen:
"eine Top Pull Anlenkung ist beim Helius AM nicht möglich, wenn der volle Federweg erreicht werden soll, da das Hinterrad ansonsten mit dem Zuggegenhalter kollidieren würde. Gerade aus diesem Grund findet die Anlenkung beim AM von unten statt."

Scheint also nicht empfehlenswert zu sein. Naja, dann muss ich mir jetzt eben einen Bottom-Pull Umwerfer besorgen oder erstmal mit weniger Federweg fahren.


----------



## User85319 (23. Februar 2009)

@ somebody: ich wollt ja eigentlich ne 36 Van bzw Talas in 1.5 verbauen, mich jedoch erst mal rantasten, ob 160mm unabgesenkt gehen bzw wie viel Federweg für mich im AM beim klettern am praktischsten ist (evtl sogar 140mm ausreichend? -> deswegen die überlegung mit der pike). 1 1/8 sollte daher übergangsweiße ran mit der möglichkeit nachträglich auf 1.5 umzubauen...
Die Pike baut übrigens 518mm hoch, aber sluette hat ja oben geschrieben, dass Falco selbst gemeint hat, 160mm wären sinnvoller.
Auf Shimano bin ich eig. nur gekommen, weil das an meinem anderen Rad auch verbaut is. Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit.
Ach ich machs mir echt nicht einfach  ich will einfach das absolute Sorglosrad.


----------



## haha (23. Februar 2009)

ja, an sich ein toller und teurer aufbau. zu den bremsen frag mal den guru39, der fährt die. hab aber bisher nichts schlechtes von den m4 mitbekommen. gabelmäßig würde ich die lyrik nehmen, gewichtsmäßig ist zur pike coil kaum unterschied. wenn dir 2,5 kilo zu viel für ne gabel sind, dann wäre die pike 454 air u-turn auch nicht verkehrt, ich denke aber dass eine 160er gabel deutlich mehr spass macht..
bei der kurbel ne xtr.. das lohnt sich nur, wenn du günstig rankommst, gewichtsunterschied zur xt ist nur minimal. die xtr ist montagemäßig auch ein bisschen nerviger. die p6 carbon bringts auch nicht so wirklich, dann lieber ne thomson oder ne p6 alu, kommt vom gewicht her gleich.
edit: ich empfehle unbedingt shimano shadow schaltwerke, vor allem das saint. leicht, sehr robust und mit der präzision eines luftgewehrs.. 
die wotan kann ich nicht empfehlen, wobei es auch viele zufriedene fahrer gibt. ein lyrik u-turn würd ich da eher empfehlen. oder eine 36 er talas, die absenkung auf 100mm ist spitze. allerdings nur das 2009er modell, bei den anderen jahrgängen sind die trennungen von hi und low-speed druckstufe nicht spürbar, sehr nervig..


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. Februar 2009)

Oder die SLX-Reihe, gutes Preis- Leistungsverhältnis bei super Funktion, wie ich finde. Gabel kann ich nur die Fox 36 Talas empfehlen, für mich die AM, FR Gabel schlechthin. Bremsen würde ich ebenfalls die ONE oder die M4 empfehlen, ich hatte an meinem FR die Moto V2 waren aber optisch too much für das Bike, von der Performance aber unglaublich. War von der Power mit einer Gustl vergleichbar, absoluter Wahnsinn und auch ohne Floatings kein Fading. Fahre jetzt die K18 mit 24-Aufrüstung, für mich eine top Alternative.


----------



## User85319 (23. Februar 2009)

Also als erstes schon mal nen rießen Dank für die tolle Hilfe hier im Sub-Forum, is echt wahnsinnig schnell und kompetent


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ja, an sich ein toller und teurer aufbau. zu den bremsen frag mal den guru39, der fährt die. hab aber bisher nichts schlechtes von den m4 mitbekommen.



Die Bremse is ansich net schlecht, aber, wenn es nass wird braucht man Ohropax und zwar die Extrastarken! Mit nass meine ich auch keinen Wolkenbruch, eine Regenwolke am Himmel ist da schon ausreichend 

ein bisschen übertrieben habe ich aber schon


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. Februar 2009)

Fährst aber noch die originalen Bremsbeläge, oder? Mit den Koolstop habe ich bisher noch jede Bremse verstummen lassen.


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2009)

jep!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (24. Februar 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> @ somebody: ich wollt ja eigentlich ne 36 Van bzw Talas in 1.5 verbauen, mich jedoch erst mal rantasten, ob 160mm unabgesenkt gehen bzw wie viel Federweg für mich im AM beim klettern am praktischsten ist (evtl sogar 140mm ausreichend? -> deswegen die überlegung mit der pike). 1 1/8 sollte daher übergangsweiße ran mit der möglichkeit nachträglich auf 1.5 umzubauen...


Ja, sowas dachte ich mir schon. Hatte ich auch erst vor, aber mich dann wegen dem Aufpreis fuer 1 1/8" entschieden ... zumal es die Van und Talas ja auch in 1 1/8" gibt. Ich denke 1.5 ist an einem AllMountain-Bike einfach zuviel bzw. nicht notwendig. Werde mir 'ne gebrauchte 36er Fox holen, sobald die Preise fuer die 2008er Modelle fallen. Eine 1 1/8" ist sicher eher zu kriegen als eine der immer noch seltenen 1.5".


----------



## BOSTAD (26. Februar 2009)

Suche Kettenstrebenschutz für mein zukünftiges AM..
Vorschläge bisher, sind Porsche Steinschlagfolie und Schrumpfschlauch.

Was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Testmaen (26. Februar 2009)

Wenn du keine großen Ansprüche an die Optik stellst, dann einen alten Schlauch kleinschneiden, drumwickeln und beidseitig mit Kabelbindern befestigen.

Alternativ eine transparente Folie. Habe gehört, dass das "Helicopter-Tape" von 3M ganz gut sein soll, habe damit aber keine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. Februar 2009)

So schaut es mit Schrumpfschlauch aus...


----------



## checkb (26. Februar 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Suche Kettenstrebenschutz für mein zukünftiges AM..
> Vorschläge bisher, sind Porsche Steinschlagfolie und Schrumpfschlauch.
> 
> Was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?



Nicolai liefert bei AM auf Wunsch einen sehr geilen Schutz mit.

checkb


----------



## BOSTAD (26. Februar 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Wenn du keine großen Ansprüche an die Optik stellst, dann einen alten Schlauch kleinschneiden, drumwickeln und beidseitig mit Kabelbindern befestigen.



 musste schon ein bissl schmunzeln, als ich das gelesen habe. So habe ich das früher immer gemacht. Wusste gar nicht, dass es hier noch mehr Modellbaufreunde gibt. 

Aber wenn ich schon mehr Geld in mein Bike investiere als mein Auto wert ist, dann will ich keine halben Sachen machen, obwohl das echt super funktioniert mit dem Reifen.

Schrumpfschlauch, ist von der Optik klasse, aber bekommt man den nicht unheimlich schwer wieder runter, wenn der dann mal angerissen ist? Man hätte auch eine riesige Farbwahl..  hmm
Habe die Idee auch von Dir geklaut Timbow...ausm Ufo-Forum finde ich vom Prinzip her echt ne sehr gute Idee. Selbst drauf gekommen? 

Werde mal schauen was die Porsche Steinschlagfolie kostet. Soll ein wahres Wundermaterial sein. Die kann man dann auch ans Unterrohr batschen, dann bleibt alles heile und bleibt farbneutral, weil transparent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (26. Februar 2009)

Nein, habe ich selber abgekupfert, aber das Abmachen ist nicht so das Problem, wenn man mit einem scharfen Messer und etwas Vorsicht ran geht. Aber eigentlich ist das eine Dauerlösung, da das Material sehr stark ist und nahezu nicht verschleisst.


----------



## nicolai.fan (26. Februar 2009)

oder so schon gekauft !


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. Februar 2009)




----------



## User85319 (27. Februar 2009)

Soooooo gude Leutz, 

da ich nächste Woche bei Nicolai bestellen will, brauch ich noch ein bissl Hilfe von euch bezüglich der Rahmenfarbe. Kann mich einfach net entscheiden.

Gabel wird ne titanfarbene Fox 36 Talas, die Felgen schwarze ZTR Flow.
Welche Rahmenfarbe würde da farblich dazupassen? Hatte ursprünglich raw im Sinn, jedoch würde das am besten mit ner schwarzen Gabel aussehen. (Kann man Fox-Gabeln ohne Garantieverlust irgendwo pulvern lassen?)
Das schwarze Elox von Nicolai gefällt mir irgendwie nicht  kp warum.

Will allerdings keine Farbenschleuder und der Rahmen soll auch in ein paar Jahren noch aktuell aussehen ?!?!

Danke schonmal


----------



## haha (27. Februar 2009)

unser meister khujand macht das sehr gut. die krone muss man allerdings selber lacken. da die gabel aber neu ist, würde ich evtl. wegen garantieverlust ausnahmsweise mal den fox-lackierservice beanspruchen. der spass ist mit etwa 130 euro aber nicht gerade billig, die garantie bleibt aber erhalten..


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Februar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> unser meister khujand macht das sehr gut. die krone muss man allerdings selber lacken. da die gabel aber neu ist, würde ich evtl. wegen garantieverlust ausnahmsweise mal den fox-lackierservice beanspruchen. der spass ist mit etwa 130 euro aber nicht gerade billig, die garantie bleibt aber erhalten..



die Gabel wird dann aber nicht gepulvert (bei Toxoholics) sondern Nasslackiert.


----------



## sluette (28. Februar 2009)

vollendet !






so, und nu ab dafür ...


----------



## checkb (28. Februar 2009)

@Sluette

Sehr geil.  Was bringt dein Schätzchen auf die Waage?

checkb


----------



## c_w (28. Februar 2009)

Den Aufkleber an der Gabel find ich grausig...


----------



## sluette (28. Februar 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> @Sluette
> 
> Sehr geil.  Was bringt dein Schätzchen auf die Waage?
> 
> checkb



habe ich so noch nicht gewogen. mit dem alten setup (stylo, bash, umwerfer) waren's ca. 14,2kg. ich gehe mal davon aus das ich nun bei 15 liege. habe aber keine genau waage zur hand, nur die personenwaage.



c_w schrieb:


> Den Aufkleber an der Gabel find ich grausig...



bin ich auch noch nicht so happy mit, aber ohne decals find ich's kacke und auf die originale warte ich schon seit 2 bis 3 monaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Migra (1. März 2009)

Hi!

Im angehängten Bild siehst du meine Lösung. Zwar nicht die schickste, aber funktional. 

Gruß,
Michael




BOSTAD schrieb:


> Suche Kettenstrebenschutz für mein zukünftiges AM..
> Vorschläge bisher, sind Porsche Steinschlagfolie und Schrumpfschlauch.
> 
> Was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## BOSTAD (1. März 2009)

Werde die Nicolai Lösung in Anspruch nehmen. Neue 2010er Schaltleitungsverlegung *über* die Kettenstrebe, der Kettenstrebenschutz integriert dann die Leitung.

Wie das genau dann aussieht ?? Kein Plan, aber am Tel. hat es sich sinnvoll angehört und kostet auch nischt xtra.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## timbowjoketown (1. März 2009)

@ Migra: Sry, aber das geht gar nicht!


----------



## JayPKay (1. März 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> @Sluette
> 
> Sehr geil.  Was bringt dein Schätzchen auf die Waage?
> 
> checkb





sluette schrieb:


> habe ich so noch nicht gewogen. mit dem alten setup (stylo, bash, umwerfer) waren's ca. 14,2kg. ich gehe mal davon aus das ich nun bei 15 liege. habe aber keine genau waage zur hand, nur die personenwaage.



Tja @checkb, jeht doch. Muss nich bleischwer sein. Irgendwat haste falsch jemacht. Vllt für'n Sommer doch uff Luft umsatteln? 
Dat Ding trägt sich nich von allein.

@BOSTAD: so schauts aus


----------



## BOSTAD (1. März 2009)

JayPKay schrieb:


> @BOSTAD: so schauts aus



Cool danke, jetzt habe ich eine Vorstellung davon. Ist nur schade, dass dann gleich alle Kabelläufe oberhalb verlegt werden. Ist am oberen Unterrohr irgendwie nicht soooo hübsch, aber praktisch.


----------



## checkb (1. März 2009)

> Dat Ding trägt sich nich von allein.



Du bist ja bei mir. 






checkb


----------



## JayPKay (1. März 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Du bist ja bei mir.
> 
> 
> checkb


Na hoff ich doch...irgendwie...oder nich?
...oder doch?

geiles Pic!


----------



## sluette (1. März 2009)

damit hier keiner suizid gefährdet ist werde ich am nächsten wochenende mal versuchen es genau zu wiegen.


----------



## obim (8. März 2009)

Servus, 

warte grad auf meinen schwarz anodisierten Rahmen und mach mir über 
die bereits bestellte SLX Kurbel (FC-M665 36-22 175mm) Gedanken:







Welchen Umwerfer würdet ihr empfehlen?
Nach div. Erfahrungen (schon mal einen Trigger zerlegt?) halt ich von Sram nicht mehr allzuviel. 
Einen SLX FD-M661 hätt ich schon zu Hause, der is aber für 3 Blätter ausgelegt.





Ach ja, Kefü ... ist das eurer Erfahrung nach für das AM notwendig? 
Das TestAM in Lübbrechtsen hatte keine, der Külf bietet aber auch net so das typische Testgelände dafür (zu wenig rüttelig imo). 
Wenn ja - welche für die SLX Kurbel (ISCG Option is dran)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (8. März 2009)

Hi obim,

der Umwerfer sollte gehen. Musst nur die Begrenzungsschraube für den äußeren Anschlag etwas weiter reindrehen (quasi den Schwenkbereich des Umwerfers von drei auf zwei Kettenblätter reduziert).

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## sluette (8. März 2009)

@ obim: ich finde die slx teile eigentlich auch ganz klasse. bin die letzten jahre nur sram gefahren. seit slx und neuer saint finde ich shimano wieder ganz klasse. da ich aber hammerschmidt fahre und ein sauberes cockpit haben will, muss ich den rest auch von sram fahren.


----------



## BOSTAD (8. März 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> vollendet !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi salutte,

Super Bike!! 
habe gelesen, dass du die Hammerschmidt günstig bekommen hast. Könntest du mir evtl. mitteilen wo ? Das günstigste Angebot, was ich gesehen habe lag bei 449,- ist das fair oder kann man da noch einen Studentenrabatt rausholen?


----------



## checkb (8. März 2009)

@obim

Die SLX Kurbel ist ne feine Sache und Preis/ Leistung sind sehr geil. Ich fahre Saint Shifter, kurzes SAint Schaltwerk, XT Umwerfer und die SLX mit Bash. 

Fazit: kein Kette runterfallen und nur in extremen Situationen Kettenrasseln.

Ich würde erstmal ohne KeFü anfangen.

checkb

PS: Ich finde Shimano ist wieder ganz klar die Nummer 1.


----------



## obim (8. März 2009)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> der Umwerfer sollte gehen. Musst nur die Begrenzungsschraube für den äußeren Anschlag etwas weiter reindrehen (quasi den Schwenkbereich des Umwerfers von drei auf zwei Kettenblätter reduziert).



.. des hört si schon ganz gut an, 
an die Möglichkeit mit dem Reindrehen hatte ich nicht gedacht,
und das:




kam mir dann doch sehr pervers vor 

danke!


----------



## User85319 (10. März 2009)

Hurra 

Hab heut meinen Helius AM Rahmen bestellt.
Schwarz eloxiert mit weißen Decals, Fox RP23, Maxle, HS-Option und Wasserabfluss-Loch Loch im Trelager...
Vincent meinte, die nächsten AM gehen KW 17 raus....jetzt heißt es warten und Teile bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (10. März 2009)

Du hast gerade die Produktionswoche des AM´s verpasst.. 9-10.
Würde dann gerne ein paar Bilder sehen


----------



## User85319 (10. März 2009)

Ja so ein Dreck 

Hätt ich mir für die Farbwahl mal nicht gute 3 Wochen Zeit lassen sollen.
Wobei ich ja jetzt immernoch am zweifeln bin ob schwarzelox das richtige is


----------



## sluette (10. März 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> und Wasserabfluss-Loch Loch im Trelager...



ich denke beim AM ist das überflüssig. bei der ersten montage war ich echt überrascht, als ich die sattelstütze eingeschoben habe, wurde die luft vorne hörbar aus dem steuersatz geblasen...  das ist mir bei keinem anderen rahmen vorher so aufgefallen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. März 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Ja so ein Dreck
> 
> Hätt ich mir für die Farbwahl mal nicht gute 3 Wochen Zeit lassen sollen.
> Wobei ich ja jetzt immernoch am zweifeln bin ob schwarzelox das richtige is



ist auf jeden Fall zeitlos.
Ich schwanke aber auch zwischen "sandgelb" und "schwarzelox"


----------



## Speedpreacher (10. März 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ist auf jeden Fall zeitlos.
> Ich schwanke aber auch zwischen "sandgelb" und "schwarzelox"



Was ist denn das für eine Frage...?? Sandgelb natürlich  





Schwarz elox. fährt ja jeder Zweite....


----------



## abbath (10. März 2009)

sieht geil aus.


----------



## Baelko (12. März 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Hurra
> 
> lese interessiert, da du wohl den gleichen Einsatzzweck hast...hattest du mal den Gabelmarkt ge-checkt. Was ist denn da passend zum AM an leichten 160igern luftgefederten Gabeln am Start? Kann mir als XC'ler gar nicht vorstellen wie sich so ein >2kg Klotz am Vorderrad fährt. Aber wenn die Nicolai Jungs sagen, dass eine 140iger von der Geo nicht so passt, dann muß es wohl eine 160iger werden. Hmm..
> 
> Die Fox 36 Float Modell 2008 hat laut Katalog 2,3kg. Wotan ist > 2,5kg.


----------



## User85319 (12. März 2009)

Baelko schrieb:


> Metalfranke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hurra
> ...


----------



## flyingscot (12. März 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Hab heut meinen Helius AM Rahmen bestellt.
> Schwarz eloxiert mit weißen Decals, Fox RP23, Maxle, HS-Option und Wasserabfluss-Loch Loch im Trelager...
> Vincent meinte, die nächsten AM gehen KW 17 raus....jetzt heißt es warten und Teile bestellen



Glückwunsch, eine sehr ähnliche Konfiguration hatte ich auch bestellt. Hast du auch direkt bei Nicolai bestellt? Wenn ja: Bei mir wurde der "falsche" Fox RP23 verbaut. Nur 50mm-Hub und daher dann nicht den vollen Federweg des AM-Rahmens. Der standesgemäße Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub ist laut Vincent nicht beziehbar [Aussage von Mitte Februar]. Daher hab ich den verbauten Dämpfer zurückgehen lassen und mir den richtigen einzeln gekauft. Ich würde an deiner Stelle nochmal nachfragen...


----------



## User85319 (12. März 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, eine sehr ähnliche Konfiguration hatte ich auch bestellt. Hast du auch direkt bei Nicolai bestellt? Wenn ja: Bei mir wurde der "falsche" Fox RP23 verbaut. Nur 50mm-Hub und daher dann nicht den vollen Federweg des AM-Rahmens. Der standesgemäße Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub ist laut Vincent nicht beziehbar [Aussage von Mitte Februar]. Daher hab ich den verbauten Dämpfer zurückgehen lassen und mir den richtigen einzeln gekauft. Ich würde an deiner Stelle nochmal nachfragen...



Danke und ja, ich hab auch direkt bestellt. Am Telefon meinte Vincent, er bekommt den RP23 rein, jedoch hab ich nicht explizit den 57er erwähnt. In der Bestellung hab ich jedoch 200/57mm mit dazugeschrieben, also hoff ich mal, dass er sich noch meldet wenn das nicht geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (12. März 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Danke und ja, ich hab auch direkt bestellt. Am Telefon meinte Vincent, er bekommt den RP23 rein, jedoch hab ich nicht explizit den 57er erwähnt. In der Bestellung hab ich jedoch 200/57mm mit dazugeschrieben, also hoff ich mal, dass er sich noch meldet wenn das nicht geht.



Also 200/57mm stand bei mir auch in der Auftragsbestätigung, war nur nicht verbaut worden. Und dies war kein Versehen, da sie den 57er nicht beziehen konnten. Das hat mich ziemlich geärgert, weil ich eben keine Rückfrage deshalb erhalten habe. Aber immerhin haben sie den Dämpfer anstandslos zurückgenommen.


----------



## User85319 (12. März 2009)

Hmmm das is natürlich ärgerlich....werd morgen mal anrufen und fragen.

Ach ja: bin grad am überlegen ob ich net doch gleich nen DHX Coil nehmen soll. Rentiert sich das bei ca 81-85kg fahrfertig oder is bei dem Gewicht Air einfach stimmiger? Mit Ti Feder kann ma ja auch noch ein wenig Gewicht drücken...


----------



## checkb (12. März 2009)

Den RP23 gibt's bei Jehle Bikes in für 349,00 euro. Vielleicht ein gutes Angebot.

checkb


----------



## Testmaen (12. März 2009)

Oder einen Manitou Evolver ISX-6 bei Chaninreactioncycles fÃ¼r ~360â¬ ...


----------



## Baelko (13. März 2009)

Noch mal zur Gabelfrage. Hab gerade mal einen Magura Katalog zur Hand genommen. Die Einbauhöhen sehen wie folgt aus:

Thor 140mm --> 520mm; Wotan 160mm --> 540mm. Wie wirken sich die 2 cm auf das Fahrverhalten aus? 

Ich habe in einem Scott eine 150mm Fox 32 Talas 150 RL gesehen. Die soll 1750g wiegen, wahrscheinlich ist die mit normalem Schnellspanner. Kennt jemand die Einbauhöhe? Hmm, 150mm ohne Steckachse?!? 

Noch eine dämliche Frage. Maxle am HR hat eine 150mm Einbaubreite? Ist das im DH Bereich gängig? Wie wird sich wohl das X-12 System (142mm) von Syntace durchsetzen? Das gibt es bei Nicolainsens wohl noch nicht, oder?


----------



## bike-it-easy (13. März 2009)

Hallo Baelko,

Maxle gibts sicher sowohl für 135 als auch 150mm Einbaubreite (auch 165mm??). Hängt von jeweiligen Hinterbau ab. Beim Helius AM sind es 135mm.
Inwieweit sich X-12 durchsetzen wird, weiß noch keiner so genau. Bleibt abzuwarten.
Und 150mm FW mit Schnellspanner an der Gabel - möchte jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion starten, aber mir wär das unter Umständen zu schwammig. Hängt allerdings auch stark vom darauf lastenden Gewicht und vom Einsatzbereich ab. 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## junkyjerk (13. März 2009)

Baelko schrieb:


> Ich habe in einem Scott eine 150mm Fox 32 Talas 150 RL gesehen. Die soll 1750g wiegen, wahrscheinlich ist die mit normalem Schnellspanner. Kennt jemand die Einbauhöhe? Hmm, 150mm ohne Steckachse?!?



die fox 32 talas mit 150mm gibts nur mit 15mm steckachse, schau mal unter www.foxracingshox.com nach...


----------



## Baelko (13. März 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> die fox 32 talas mit 150mm gibts nur mit 15mm steckachse, schau mal unter www.foxracingshox.com nach...


.....

danke für den link...stimmt, nur mit 15QR. Die Einbaulänge habe ich allerdings nicht gefunden.


----------



## Baelko (13. März 2009)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> ... Beim Helius AM sind es 135mm....
> 
> oh, da fallen dann ja schon ein paar Leichtbaunaben....äh, sorry für dieses böse Wort in diesem Forum....aus. Tune hat keine 12/135 Nabe, DT240S oversize würde dann gehen....hmm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (21. März 2009)

Endlich konnte ich zur Tat schreiten und mein Helius AM zusammenschrauben. Eine Merkwürdigkeit ist mir dabei aufgefallen.

Ich habe versucht einen NC17 Stinger an die ISCG-Aufnahme zu schrauben. Interessanterweise ist es nicht möglich damit eine normale XT-Kurbel zu fahren, da die Kettenblattschrauben des kleinen Zahnkranzes direkt gegen die Kettenführungsschrauben hauen. Ist das so üblich? Möglicherweise könnte man die Kettenführungsschrauben etwas abflexen, damit sie sich voll versenken, aber seltsam finde ich das schon...


----------



## sluette (21. März 2009)

das gleiche habe ich auch bei meinem AM gemerkt.
der unterschied zu meinem alten specialized enduro ist das die iscg platte beim AM plan mit dem innenlager abschließt. am enduro gabs dort einen versatz, das innenlager stand etwas über. somit gabs ein paar mm platz zu den schrauben.
falco hat hier mal irgendwo geschrieben das die iscg platte für hammerschmidt nicht viel mit iscg 03 oder 05 zutun hat und  darum bei nicolai intern hammerschmidt iscg heisst.


----------



## flyingscot (22. März 2009)

Und noch was: Habt ihr mal ne Kollisionskontrolle der Schwinge mit dem Umwerferkäfig gemacht? Ziemlich knapp die Sache, obwohl ich den Umwerfer schon etwas höher gesetzt habe, um einen Top-Swing zu montieren. Mal sehen, wie sich das auf dem Trail schalten lässt...

Zu meinem "Sattelstützen-Problem": Offensichtlich passt das mit meinem aktuell recht hoch bauenden Sattel und der 410mm-Thomson-Stütze haarscharf mit der offiziellen Mindesteinstecktiefe des Rahmens... Glück gehabt


----------



## sluette (22. März 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Und noch was: Habt ihr mal ne Kollisionskontrolle der Schwinge mit dem Umwerferkäfig gemacht? Ziemlich knapp die Sache, obwohl ich den Umwerfer schon etwas höher gesetzt habe, um einen Top-Swing zu montieren. Mal sehen, wie sich das auf dem Trail schalten lässt...



ich bin das AM nur 2 mal mit umwerfer und 2fach kurbel gefahren, danach kam die hammerschmidt. dabei gab's aber kein problem mit dem umwerfer. hat soweit alles gepasst.


----------



## flyingscot (22. März 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> dabei gab's aber kein problem mit dem umwerfer. hat soweit alles gepasst.



Wenn man den Umwerfer zu tief setzt, bekommt man erst Probleme, wenn man den Federweg komplett ausnutzt... passen tuts jetzt hier ja auch.


----------



## Baelko (22. März 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Wenn man den Umwerfer zu tief setzt, bekommt man erst Probleme, wenn man den Federweg komplett ausnutzt... passen tuts jetzt hier ja auch.


.....

....ist deine Digi Cam kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (22. März 2009)

Baelko schrieb:


> ....ist deine Digi Cam kaputt?



Bitte:







Wenn ich mich nicht vermessen habe, sollte hier jetzt ca. 1mm Abstand zwischen Schwinge und Umwerferkäfig bei maximalem Einfedern bleiben...


----------



## some.body (23. März 2009)

Danke fuer den Hinweis! Werde mir in den naechsten Tagen ja auch ein AM aufbauen (wenn's denn endlich da ist) und hatte ein moegliches Kollisionsproblem zwischen Umwerfer und Kettenstrebe bisher nicht beruecksichtigt. Faende es allerdings schon etwas komisch, wenn bei der Montage eines Standard-Umwerfers (werde einen X.9 montieren) fuer 3-fach-Schaltung, diese Kollision auch auftritt. Jedenfalls werde ich es mir anschauen. 
Falco meinte mal, dass man am Helius nur down-swing Umwerfer montieren sollte - aber das hat ja bezueglich einer moeglichen Kollision keinen Einfluss.

Wegen der Sattelstuetzen Laenge: Ich wollte eigentlich meine alte Thomson Elite mit 367mm verbauen, aber das scheint doch eher zu kurz zu sein. Faehrt hier jemand ein Helius in L und ist ca. 190 cm gross? Welche Laenge hat eure Sattelstuetze?


----------



## flyingscot (23. März 2009)

Ich kenne die Problematik schon von meiner Alutech Wildsau, dort ist extra die Schwinge anders konstruiert um genügend Platz für den Umwerferkäfig zu haben, bei 200mm Federweg auch nötig... Beim Helius AM ist das sicher auch so, vielleicht habe ich im Eifer des Gefechts auch falsch Maß genommen. Wird demnächst nochmal kontrolliert.



some.body schrieb:


> Falco meinte mal, dass man am Helius nur down-swing Umwerfer montieren sollte - aber das hat ja bezueglich einer moeglichen Kollision keinen Einfluss.


Richtig, für die Kollision ist das unerheblich und Falco hat Recht: Um eine klassische Compact-Drive 3-fach Kurbel korrekt zu beschalten ginge wohl der Top-Swing-Umwerfer nicht, da die Schelle auf dem Hauptlager-Fräßblock bzw. deren Schweißnähten geklemmt werden müsste. Bei meinen nur 2 Kettenblättern und dem 36er statt 32er hat man mehr Freiheiten, ohne dass es zu Schaltproblemen führt.



> Wegen der Sattelstuetzen Laenge: Ich wollte eigentlich meine alte Thomson Elite mit 367mm verbauen, aber das scheint doch eher zu kurz zu sein. Faehrt hier jemand ein Helius in L und ist ca. 190 cm gross? Welche Laenge hat eure Sattelstuetze?



Ich kenne und sehe viele Mountainbiker, die mit teilweise erschreckend niedrigen Sattelstellungen wunderbar klar kommen, daher schließe ich ungern von mir auf andere. Aber auch nach den Regeln der Ergonomie aus den Hochglanzmagazinen kann das bei dir so nix werden, nicht mal annähernd. Gemäß Faustformel Schrittlänge x 0.885=Abstand Innenlager Satteloberkante entlang der Sattelstütze. Bei dir also ca. 0.90m x 0.885 = ca. 80cm. Mit der Sattelstütze kommst du beim Helius AM auf maximal 31cm (Unterkante Oberrohr)+36.7cm(Sattestützenlänge)+5cm(Sattelhöhe)= knapp 73cm. 7cm tiefer als "üblich". Etwas relativiert sich die Sache aber noch durch Sitzwinkel, Setback und besonders dicke/dünne Schuhsohlen.


----------



## c_w (23. März 2009)

Draufsetzen und wohlfühlen ist immer noch die einfachste Methode, sowat zu bestimmen ^^


----------



## dadsi (23. März 2009)

also beim FR hab ich noch keine Kollision zwischen Käfig und Schwinge gehabt, wohl aber musste ich am Käfig bischen flechsen, damit der nicht mit Schwingenlager kollidiert. Fahre 2fach mit nem 20er MG so,dass da nix zu hören ist beim fahren, also Käfig nochmal ca. 1cm tiefer wie vorher bei 3fach (und mein Hinterbau schlägt öfter mal durch!).
Ich fahre mein FR in L bei 179 mit einer 350er Stütze, die keinen mm weiter ausgezogen werden darf. Auf der wirklich sicheren Seite wäre ich wohl mit einer 360er. 
In XL bei 190 geht nix unter einer 400er ( Kumpels) ausser, du fährst immer so, wie der klassische AM-Fahrer mit einer abgesenkten absenkbaren Sattelstütze.


----------



## some.body (24. März 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich kenne und sehe viele Mountainbiker, die mit teilweise erschreckend niedrigen Sattelstellungen wunderbar klar kommen, daher schließe ich ungern von mir auf andere. Aber auch nach den Regeln der Ergonomie aus den Hochglanzmagazinen kann das bei dir so nix werden, nicht mal annähernd. Gemäß Faustformel Schrittlänge x 0.885=Abstand Innenlager Satteloberkante entlang der Sattelstütze. Bei dir also ca. 0.90m x 0.885 = ca. 80cm. Mit der Sattelstütze kommst du beim Helius AM auf maximal 31cm (Unterkante Oberrohr)+36.7cm(Sattestützenlänge)+5cm(Sattelhöhe)= knapp 73cm. 7cm tiefer als "üblich". Etwas relativiert sich die Sache aber noch durch Sitzwinkel, Setback und besonders dicke/dünne Schuhsohlen.


Danke fuer die "Nachhilfe" in Theorie ... in der Praxis habe ich tatsaechlich 90cm Schrittlaenge. Das AM in L hat aber 490mm Sitzrohrlaenge, minus ca. 150mm Mindesteinstecktiefe plus 367mm Stuetzenlaenge + 50mm Sattelhoehe macht 75,7cm. Fehlen also ca. 4cm zum theoretischen Wert. Muss ich mir wohl 'ne 410er Stuetze (oder Plateau-Schuhe ) besorgen - aber erstmal probier ich's in der Praxis aus, sobald das Bike aufgebaut ist.




c_w schrieb:


> Draufsetzen und wohlfühlen ist immer noch die einfachste Methode, sowat zu bestimmen ^^


Das werde ich auch tun, sobald der Rahmen geliefert wurde (rufe taeglich dreimal beim Haendler an, aber er ist immer noch nicht da ) und das AM aufgebaut ist 



dadsi schrieb:


> Ich fahre mein FR in L bei 179 mit einer 350er Stütze, die keinen mm weiter ausgezogen werden darf. Auf der wirklich sicheren Seite wäre ich wohl mit einer 360er.
> In XL bei 190 geht nix unter einer 400er ( Kumpels) ausser, du fährst immer so, wie der klassische AM-Fahrer mit einer abgesenkten absenkbaren Sattelstütze.


Hab mein AM in L geordert, das hat laut Tech-Sheet eine Sitzrohrlaenge von 490mm. Das FR in XL hat bereits 510mm. Find's komisch, dass das AM ein kuerzeres Sitzrohr hat als das FR (das FR in L hat 500mm), ein FreeRider will doch nicht hoeher sitzen als ein AllMountain-Biker


----------



## flyingscot (24. März 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> Das AM in L hat aber 490mm Sitzrohrlaenge, minus ca. 150mm Mindesteinstecktiefe



Zu früh gefreut: 49cm Sitzrohrlänge stimmt, aber die Oberrohrunterkante bleibt trotzdem bei 31cm, d.h. bei einem L-Rahmen hast du dann quasi 49cm-31cm=18cm Mindesteinstecktiefe. Hat Falco mal vor einiger Zeit hier erklärt: Das Oberrohr muss auf der selben Höhe liegen, damit die Kinematik und damit der Federweg gleich bleibt.



some.body schrieb:


> Hab mein AM in L geordert, das hat laut Tech-Sheet eine Sitzrohrlaenge von 490mm. Das FR in XL hat bereits 510mm. Find's komisch, dass das AM ein kuerzeres Sitzrohr hat als das FR (das FR in L hat 500mm), ein FreeRider will doch nicht hoeher sitzen als ein AllMountain-Biker.



Das AM ist eine "modernere" Konstruktion, und modern sind gerade tiefe Oberrohre. Das FR hat deshalb auch nicht diese Sattelstützen-Problematik, da das ganze Oberrohr höher liegt -> geringere Mindesteinstecktiefe trotz längerem Sitzrohr


----------



## some.body (24. März 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Zu früh gefreut: 49cm Sitzrohrlänge stimmt, aber die Oberrohrunterkante bleibt trotzdem bei 31cm, d.h. bei einem L-Rahmen hast du dann quasi 49cm-31cm=18cm Mindesteinstecktiefe. Hat Falco mal vor einiger Zeit hier erklärt: Das Oberrohr muss auf der selben Höhe liegen, damit die Kinematik und damit der Federweg gleich bleibt.


Hoer auf  ... das kann doch nicht sein! Wie sieht denn dann das AM in XL aus? Oberrohr auch auf 31cm ... dann kommt das Gusset (bei allen Groessen gleich?) und dann ein Sitzrohrturm, der aber ausser einer bescheidenen Optik keinerlei Funktion haben soll, da die Mindesteinstecktiefe immer noch bis zur Unterkante Oberrohr geht, das sich ca. einen halben Meter weiter unten befindet. Und dann kann man ja auch noch eine Custom-Sitzrohrlaenge ordern, fuer was soll das dann noch gut sein? 

Wer hat ein AM in Groesse L? Bitte Abstand Tretlagermitte zu Unterkante Oberrohr (mittig am Sattelrohr entlang) messen. Danke!



flyingscot schrieb:


> Das AM ist eine "modernere" Konstruktion, und modern sind gerade tiefe Oberrohre. Das FR hat deshalb auch nicht diese Sattelstützen-Problematik, da das ganze Oberrohr höher liegt -> geringere Mindesteinstecktiefe trotz längerem Sitzrohr


... erwarte die Lieferung der "modernen" Konstruktion mit immer mehr Spannung.


----------



## flyingscot (24. März 2009)

Ich zitiere mal:


Falco Mille schrieb:


> Die Oberrohrhöhe und damit die Position des Umlenkhebel-Drehpunkts ist bei allen Helius Rahmengrößen gleich. Ansonsten hätte jede Rahmengröße einen anderen Federweg und eine andere Kinematik.
> 
> Der längere Sitzrohrüberstand und das große Gusset bewirken bei größeren und schwereren Fahrern eine Verstärkung der Sattelstütze und wirken Ermüdungsbrüchen entgegen. Eine größere Sitzhöhe kann dadurch nicht erreicht werden.
> 
> Grüße, Falco


----------



## dadsi (24. März 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> Hoer auf  ... das kann doch nicht sein! Wie sieht denn dann das AM in XL aus? Oberrohr auch auf 31cm ... dann kommt das Gusset (bei allen Groessen gleich?) und dann ein Sitzrohrturm, der aber ausser einer bescheidenen Optik keinerlei Funktion haben soll, da die Mindesteinstecktiefe immer noch bis zur Unterkante Oberrohr geht, das sich ca. einen halben Meter weiter unten befindet. Und dann kann man ja auch noch eine Custom-Sitzrohrlaenge ordern, fuer was soll das dann noch gut sein?
> 
> Wer hat ein AM in Groesse L? Bitte Abstand Tretlagermitte zu Unterkante Oberrohr (mittig am Sattelrohr entlang) messen. Danke!
> 
> ...




schau dir mal ein XXL FR an, mann vergleiche die Länge des Dämpfers mit dem Sitzrohr oberhalb des Oberrohrs....
Und wenn das Oberrohr beim Am noch tiefer sitzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (25. März 2009)

dadsi schrieb:


> schau dir mal ein XXL FR an, mann vergleiche die Länge des Dämpfers mit dem Sitzrohr oberhalb des Oberrohrs....
> Und wenn das Oberrohr beim Am noch tiefer sitzt...


Das gelbe ist XXL, richtig? ... ja, ich seh's, von Unterkante Oberrohr bis oberes Ende Sitzrohr ist's mind. so lang, wie der Daempfer ist, also ca. 200mm. Somit faehrt das Teil bei der Sattelpositon ausserhalb der Garantiebestimmungen, wenn das nicht mind. eine 410er Sattelstuetze ist, denn Nicolai sagt: 
"SATTELSTÜTZE EINSCHUBTIEFE Bei diesem Nicolai Rahmen ist die Sattelstütze mindestens so tief ins Sitzrohr zu versenken, das ihr unteres Ende an der Verbindungsstelle vom  Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr noch mit der Unterkante des Oberrohrs überlappt. Wird die Sattelstütze weiter herausgezogen, ist ein Rahmenbruch im Bereich des Sitzrohrüberstands möglich."

Auf dem Foto sieht man aber, dass bei groesseren Rahmen auch groessere Gussets verbaut werden, somit stimmen wenigstens die optischen Proportionen wieder einigermassen.

flyingscot hatte fuer mein AM in L ja schon eine Mindesteinstecktiefe von ca. 180mm berechnet, ich werde mir also eine 410er Stuetze besorgen, damit sollte ich grad so hinkommen. Hat jemand grad eine uebrig? Mit welcher Stuetze man aber ein AM in XL oder gar XXL fahren soll, ist mir ein Raetsel. Ausser der Syntace P6 Carbon kenne ich keine Stuetze mit mehr als 410mm und die Syntace mit 480mm hat 34,9 mm Durchmesser, wuerde also auch nicht passen.


----------



## flyingscot (25. März 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> Hat jemand grad eine uebrig? Mit welcher Stuetze man aber ein AM in XL oder gar XXL fahren soll, ist mir ein Raetsel. Ausser der Syntace P6 Carbon kenne ich keine Stuetze mit mehr als 410mm und die Syntace mit 480mm hat 34,9 mm Durchmesser, wuerde also auch nicht passen.



Ich hätt die Stütze jetzt schon dreimal verkaufen können , aber sie ist meinem Hardtail entliehen. Dort bleibt sie jetzt auch und das Helius bekommt eine neue, ursprünglich war es andersherum geplant.

Shannon stellt auf Anfrage die "Hardcore"-Stütze bis zu einer Länge von 500mm her... durch den Trend zu tiefen Oberrohren jetzt wohl wieder vermehrt . Wobei es genug Leute gibt, die sich um diese Details nicht scheren und "außerhalb der Garantie" fahren.


----------



## 525Rainer (25. März 2009)

die shannon gibts mit 430, 460 oder 500. z.b. im rose katalog.


----------



## some.body (27. März 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> die shannon gibts mit 430, 460 oder 500. z.b. im rose katalog.


Danke fuer die Info ... 500mm sollten dann ja wohl locker reichen. Ich werd' erstmal meine alte Thomson mit 367mm rein stecken und dann messen, was fehlt. 
Das kann ich nun auch endlich tun, denn gestern wurde mein Helius AM Rahmen geliefert  Fotos vom Rahmen und Aufbau demnaechst in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## abbath (27. März 2009)

Also bei mir würden 500mm am Helius nicht reichen  
Ob man das (RC) wohl auch mit integrated seatpost bekommen könnte? Also Sitzrohr quasi bis zur Sattelklemmung?


----------



## some.body (27. März 2009)

So, hier das erste Foto von meinem Helius AM, Groesse L, in klassisch schwarz/weiss 





Out of the box.
Seltsamerweise wurde diese neue Kabelfuehrung (Rail) auf der Kettenstrebe mit Liteville-maessiger Zugverlegung auf dem Unterrohr verbaut, ohne dass ich die extra geordert haette. Die alternative Zugverlegung unter dem Oberrohr wurde komplett weg gelassen. Schade, meine Bremsleitung haette mit der alten Kabelfuehrung gepasst, jetzt ist sie zu kurz 
Trotzdem natuerlich ein geiler Rahmen . Gewicht incl. Acros AH-7 Steuersatz, Nicolai-Steckachse (die RS-Maxle ist grad nicht lieferbar und wird nachgeliefert), allen Halterungen und ISCG (jedoch ohne den neuen Nicolai-Luftpolster-Daempfer): 3290g (davon ca. 125g fuer den Acros), somit 3165g fuer den Rahmen allein.
Weitere Fotos in meinem Foto-Album.


----------



## flyingscot (27. März 2009)

Das Gewicht ist ja interessant, mein Rahmen war schwerer, trotz Größe M: 3475g
Die Ausstattung ist fast vergleichbar: Größe M, bronze Elox, Steuersatz Reset HDAL2, Maxle, ISCG, ohne Dämpfer gemessen.

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass mein Steuersatz 200g schwerer ist als der Acros, 100g vielleicht. Vielleicht ist deine Nicolai-Steckachse deutlich leicher... hmm, seltsam.

Hauptsache, das Ding läuft, und das tut es


----------



## some.body (27. März 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist ja interessant, mein Rahmen war schwerer, trotz Größe M: 3475g
> Die Ausstattung ist fast vergleichbar: Größe M, bronze Elox, Steuersatz Reset HDAL2, Maxle, ISCG, ohne Dämpfer gemessen.
> 
> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass mein Steuersatz 200g schwerer ist als der Acros, 100g vielleicht. Vielleicht ist deine Nicolai-Steckachse deutlich leicher... hmm, seltsam.
> ...


Hab's mit 'ner digitalen Kuechenwage gewogen, sollte also einigermassen passen. Kann's jetzt auch nicht mehr nachwiegen, da der Aufbau schon in vollem Gange ist 
Die Nicolai-Steckachse ist aber sicher schwerer als die Maxle. Wie geschrieben, der Acros wiegt laut Hersteller 125g. Vielleicht kommt der Unterschied ja durch die fehlende Zugfuehrung unter dem Oberrohr zustande


----------



## sluette (28. März 2009)

meiner wiegt in m, gepulvert mit maxle, iscg und ohne dämpfer 3416g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (28. März 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> meiner wiegt in m, gepulvert mit maxle, iscg und ohne dämpfer 3416g.



Aber dann ohne Steuersatz, richtig? Sonst müsste ich in meinem Rahmen mal nach dem Bleiklumpen suchen...


----------



## flyingscot (28. März 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Also bei mir würden 500mm am Helius nicht reichen
> Ob man das (RC) wohl auch mit integrated seatpost bekommen könnte? Also Sitzrohr quasi bis zur Sattelklemmung?



Moment, das Oberrohr sitzt beim *AM* immer bei ca. 31cm (Unterkante - Innenlagermitte), beim FR höher und ich könnte mir vorstellen auch beim RC höher. Jedoch immer gleich für eine Typenreihe, so habe ich die Aussage von Falco verstanden. Auch die Fotos auf der Homepage legen das nahe. Daher wäre es schon sehr seltsam, wenn eine Race-Feile keine hohen Sattelstellungen für lange Leute ermöglichen würde.

EDIT: grob aus dem Foto gemessen dürfte das Oberrohr bei gut 33cm liegen (Helius RC), aber ohne Gewähr


----------



## sluette (28. März 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Aber dann ohne Steuersatz, richtig? Sonst müsste ich in meinem Rahmen mal nach dem Bleiklumpen suchen...



ja, ohne steuersatz.


----------



## User85319 (28. März 2009)

Hey somebody, haben dir die Jungs von Nicolai den Steuersatz eingepresst?


----------



## abbath (28. März 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Moment, das Oberrohr sitzt beim *AM* immer bei ca. 31cm (Unterkante - Innenlagermitte), beim FR höher und ich könnte mir vorstellen auch beim RC höher. Jedoch immer gleich für eine Typenreihe, so habe ich die Aussage von Falco verstanden. Auch die Fotos auf der Homepage legen das nahe. Daher wäre es schon sehr seltsam, wenn eine Race-Feile keine hohen Sattelstellungen für lange Leute ermöglichen würde.
> 
> EDIT: grob aus dem Foto gemessen dürfte das Oberrohr bei gut 33cm liegen (Helius RC), aber ohne Gewähr



Das find ich aber komisch, wenn man bei allen Helius Modellen für Fettsäcke und Angstbremser die Streben vom FR bekommt.

Auf Anfrage gibt's da bei N aber eh eine Lösung für und außerdem reicht mir mein Nonius erstmal (_muss_ auch reichen ).

Sry OT.


----------



## some.body (28. März 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Hey somebody, haben dir die Jungs von Nicolai den Steuersatz eingepresst?


Noe, hat mein local dealer gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (28. März 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Moment, das Oberrohr sitzt beim *AM* immer bei ca. 31cm (Unterkante - Innenlagermitte), beim FR höher und ich könnte mir vorstellen auch beim RC höher. Jedoch immer gleich für eine Typenreihe, so habe ich die Aussage von Falco verstanden. Auch die Fotos auf der Homepage legen das nahe. Daher wäre es schon sehr seltsam, wenn eine Race-Feile keine hohen Sattelstellungen für lange Leute ermöglichen würde.
> 
> EDIT: grob aus dem Foto gemessen dürfte das Oberrohr bei gut 33cm liegen (Helius RC), aber ohne Gewähr



Moment mal, hab jetzt ja einen Rahmen zum abmessen hier ... also bei meinem Helius AM in Groesse L messe ich von Unterkante Oberrohr bis Mitte Tretlager 34cm! Also entweder ich kann nicht messen und wiegen (s.o.) oder ich hab hier eine Sonderanfertigung


----------



## DJT (28. März 2009)

...also bei mir sind's auch 34cm!


----------



## flyingscot (28. März 2009)

Ich hab bei meinem M-Rahmen nochmal gemessen: 31cm. Und ich dache die Aussage von Falco wäre ziemlich eindeutig...

@some.body und @DJT und wie groß ist dann die Abmessung Unterkante Oberrohr-Ende Sattelrohr? Die dürfte dann ja nur -- genau wie bei meinem M-Rahmen -- ca. 14-15cm betragen. D.h. mit einem größeren Rahmen kann man also doch eine größere Sitzhöhe erzielen... widerspricht irgendwie Falcos Aussage.


----------



## some.body (28. März 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meinem M-Rahmen nochmal gemessen: 31cm. Und ich dache die Aussage von Falco wäre ziemlich eindeutig...
> 
> @some.body und @DJT und wie groß ist dann die Abmessung Unterkante Oberrohr-Ende Sattelrohr? Die dürfte dann ja nur -- genau wie bei meinem M-Rahmen -- ca. 14-15cm betragen. D.h. mit einem größeren Rahmen kann man also doch eine größere Sitzhöhe erzielen... widerspricht irgendwie Falcos Aussage.



Mein Sitzrohr ist wie im Tech-Sheet angegeben 49cm lang, somit bleiben 49 minus 34 gleich 15cm, also gleich wie bei Deinem M ... Falco ist anscheinend doch nicht unfehlbar 
... muss jetzt aber weiter basteln, hab's fast fertig aufgebaut, kann's kaum noch erwarten endlich drauf zu sitzen


----------



## schwegi73 (28. März 2009)

Hallo Am´ler 

Vor kurzem habe ich mein Helius AM in der Größe M bestellt.
Der geplante Liefertermin ist leider erst KW 20. Ihr wisst ja wie das ist, wenn man was bestellt hat will man es sofort!

Die Parts stehen größtenteils auch schon fest und sind folgende:

- Fox Talas 36 R
- Hope Tech M4
- Laufräder Mavic mit Hope-Naben
- Schaltung usw. wird die komplette XTR Gruppe

Bisher war ich auf meinem nur vorne gefederten Gary Fisher Mt. Tam unterwegs, was aber so langsam bergab doch unkomfortabel wird 

Nun habe ich eine Frage an euch bezüglich dem Dämpfer, die Suche habe ich bemüht, bin aber nicht wirklich schlau daraus geworden. Ich hatte mich eigentlich schon für den Fox RP23 entschieden, schwanke jetzt jedoch zwischen diesem und dem DHX 5.0 AIR. Ich glaube der RP23 hat nur 51 mm Hub und somit max. 143 mm Federweg. Das harmoniert dann ja nicht so toll mit der Talas die 160 mm FW hat.

Welchen Dämpfer bevorzugt ihr, bzw. wo sind die Unterschiede? 
Mein Einsatzzweck für das Bike sind Touren sowie Singletrails mit kleineren Drops. Also kein heftiger Downhill-Einsatz, allerdings muss das Bike schon was aushalten.

Gruß
schwegi


----------



## flyingscot (28. März 2009)

schwegi73 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich eigentlich schon für den Fox RP23 entschieden, schwanke jetzt jedoch zwischen diesem und dem DHX 5.0 AIR. Ich glaube der RP23 hat nur 51 mm Hub und somit max. 143 mm Federweg.



Ich hab hier den Fox RP23 mit 57mm Hub und er funktioniert wunderprächtig im Helius AM. Ich habe diesen Dämpfer allerdings einzeln selber gekauft, da Nicolai ihn nur mit 51mm-Hub liefern konnte (Mitte Februar jedenfalls).

Mir gefällt auch die hohe Druckstufe eigentlich ganz gut, bin bisher aber auch erst ca. 12 Stunden auf eher harmlosen Trails gefahren...


----------



## OldSchool (28. März 2009)

schwegi73 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> - Fox Talas 36 R
> - Hope Tech M4
> ...



Wieso nimmst du nicht eine Fox Float.
Ich glaube nicht das man bei dem AM unbedingt was zum absenken braucht, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## schwegi73 (28. März 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wieso nimmst du nicht eine Fox Float.
> Ich glaube nicht das man bei dem AM unbedingt was zum absenken braucht, oder täusche ich mich da?



Das AM ist auf die 160 mm ausgelegt. Zum Bergauftreten kann ich sie ja auf 100 mm absenken, aber bergab ist es nie schlecht noch Reserven zu haben.


----------



## BOSTAD (28. März 2009)

Fahre das AM in dieser Ausstattung:






Am DHX AIR stört mich nur, dass man trotz der vielen Einstellungen, den Dämpfer nicht ausschalten kann. Ansonsten genial!!

Die Absenkfunktion an der Talas ist genial, vor allem wenn man alles hochstrammpelt was man am Ende auch wieder runter fährt. Bin von der Kombination überzeugt, wobei der 5.0 Air besser temperiert ist durch den Druckausgleich als der RP.
Das heisst der wird nicht so schnell heiss. Wobei mir das am RP23 auch noch nicht wirklich passiert ist. Fahre den an einem Marathon Fully. 
Wenn du es locker und leicht magst dann eher den RP, wenn du auch mal in den Bikepark willst, dann empfehle ich dir den DHX Air.

PS bei mir waren es übrigen 10 Wochen Wartezeit!!! Kotz


----------



## DJT (28. März 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich hab hier den Fox RP23 mit 57mm Hub und er funktioniert wunderprächtig im Helius AM. Ich habe diesen Dämpfer allerdings einzeln selber gekauft, da Nicolai ihn nur mit 51mm-Hub liefern konnte (Mitte Februar jedenfalls).
> 
> Mir gefällt auch die hohe Druckstufe eigentlich ganz gut, bin bisher aber auch erst ca. 12 Stunden auf eher harmlosen Trails gefahren...



@schweigi73: Ich habe auch den RP23 HighVolume mit 57 Hub. 
Ich hab ihn jedoch nachdem wir in Finale Ligure waren auf die mittlere Druckstufe umswitchen lassen, da er mir zu unsensibel war bei schnellen Schlägen. Allerdings konnte ich seitdem ich ihn wieder habe nichts vergleichbares mehr fahren. Fühlt sich aber auf'm Hometrail so schon besser an!
*Meine persönliche momentane Empfehlung *für den RP23 HV ist die mittlere Druckstufe, zumindest bei einem Fahrergewicht von 83kg. Kommt drauf an was schweigi73 unter "kleineren Drops" versteht, aber 1,5m steckt er locker weg 



Viele Grüße DJT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (28. März 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Am DHX AIR stört mich nur, dass man trotz der vielen Einstellungen, den Dämpfer nicht ausschalten kann.



what for ??? 
mein am ist sowas von neutral, ich habe noch nie einen blockierbaren dämpfer vermisst !


----------



## schwegi73 (28. März 2009)

Die 10 Wochen Wartezeit haben sich aber gelohnt, ist ein wunderschönes Bike Bostad. Die Farbkombi find ich extrem gut

Wenn ich den RP23 nehme, dann auf jeden Fall mit dem 57er Hub, werde da nochmals nachhaken, das ich nicht dem 51er bekomme. Habe ja noch sechs Wochen Zeit mich zu entscheiden.
@DJT: Deine "kleinen Drops" gefallen mir


----------



## BOSTAD (28. März 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> what for ???
> mein am ist sowas von neutral, ich habe noch nie einen blockierbaren dämpfer vermisst !



Ja du hast recht, es geht mir dabei wohl eher ums Prinzip. Ganz nach dem Motto: Der kostet mehr, also muss er mind. soviel können wie sein kleiner Bruder. Unabhängig von dem neutralen Antrieb.


Danke schweigi


----------



## some.body (29. März 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> ... muss jetzt aber weiter basteln, hab's fast fertig aufgebaut, kann's kaum noch erwarten endlich drauf zu sitzen


So, habe fertig! 





Rahmen: Helius AM, Groesse L, schwarz eloxiert, weisse Decals
Rahmen Optionen: TRUAX/Maxle, Hammerschmidt ISCG und Crud-Catcher Nieten
Gabel: Fox 36 Talas R (2007er Modell)
Daempfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0 (2007er Modell)
Steuersatz: Acros AH-07 (22mm Einpresstiefe)
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0
Umwerfer: SRAM X.9 (Down-Swing, Bottom-Pull)
Schalthebel: SRAM X.9 mit Matchmaker
Bremsen: Avid Juicy Carbon 203/185
Naben: hinten DT Swiss 240s, vorne Magura FR (baugleich DT Swiss Huegi FR)
Felgen: DT Swiss 5.1d
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4 Snake Skin
Kurbel und Innenlager: Shimano XT FC-M 770 Hollowtech II (44/32/22)
Vorbau: Syntace Force F119 (100mm)
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller 680mm, Rise 35mm
Griffe: ODI Rogue Lock-On
Sattel: Selle Italia Max Flite Gel Flow
Sattelstuetze: Thomsom Elite 410mm
Sattelklemme: Hope
Pedale: Wellgo MG1 Magnesium (baugleich NC-17)
Gesamtgewicht: 14,4kg 

Die Bremsleitung hinten ist zu kurz und deshalb noch unterhalb des Oberrohrs verlegt. Muss mir erst 'ne laengere besorgen, die dann auch auf dem Unterrohr verlegt wird. Die erste Ausfahrt habe ich heute gemacht ... der Hinterbau mit dem Fox DHX Air ist wirklich erste Sahne, buegelt Alles glatt. Haette nie gedacht, dass der Unterschied zum Canyon Nerve AM so gross sein wird.

Was fuer ein geiles Bike! 


Weitere Fotos vom Aufbau im Foto-Album. Sind allerdings nicht allzu viele, da ich nebenbei nicht zum Fotografieren kam, wollte das Teil ja schnell fertig kriegen.


----------



## c_w (30. März 2009)

Hm, die blauen Decals der Gabel passen irgendwie nicht, ich wuerd die ggf. noch runter machen.
Und die Bremshebel find ich auch kacke, aber ansonsten isses schick :-D

Beim laengeren betrachten... ok, die Decals gehen vll, aber die Bremshebel sind echt doof *g*


----------



## BOSTAD (30. März 2009)

Ich mogs


----------



## some.body (30. März 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Und noch was: Habt ihr mal ne Kollisionskontrolle der Schwinge mit dem Umwerferkäfig gemacht? Ziemlich knapp die Sache, obwohl ich den Umwerfer schon etwas höher gesetzt habe, um einen Top-Swing zu montieren. Mal sehen, wie sich das auf dem Trail schalten lässt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab's ausprobiert. Bei meiner 3-fach-Schaltung ist noch soviel Abstand, dass der Schaltzug beim kompletten Einfedern gerade nicht gequetscht wird  Hab den Umwerfer allerdings auch so tief wie moeglich montiert.







flyingscot schrieb:


> Zu meinem "Sattelstützen-Problem": Offensichtlich passt das mit meinem aktuell recht hoch bauenden Sattel und der 410mm-Thomson-Stütze haarscharf mit der offiziellen Mindesteinstecktiefe des Rahmens... Glück gehabt


Da die Aussage von Falco, dass bei jeder Groesse des AMs das Oberrohr auf der gleichen Hoehe liegt, ja offensichtlich falsch war, kommt ich bei meinem in Groesse L nun auch mit der 410er hin.



BOSTAD schrieb:


> Die Absenkfunktion an der Talas ist genial, vor allem wenn man alles hochstrammpelt was man am Ende auch wieder runter fährt. Bin von der Kombination überzeugt, wobei der 5.0 Air besser temperiert ist durch den Druckausgleich als der RP.



Bin auch froh, dass ich die Talas verbaut habe. Auf meiner Hausrunde ist eine 15% Steigung drin, auf der ich bei der ersten Testfahrt froh war, dass ich die Gabel auf 100mm absenken konnte. Vom DHX Air bin ich auch begeistert, das Drop-Verhalten hab' ich allerdings noch nicht getestet, werd' ich heute machen 



c_w schrieb:


> Hm, die blauen Decals der Gabel passen irgendwie nicht, ich wuerd die ggf. noch runter machen.
> Und die Bremshebel find ich auch kacke, aber ansonsten isses schick :-D
> 
> Beim laengeren betrachten... ok, die Decals gehen vll, aber die Bremshebel sind echt doof *g*


Ja, das Hellblau an der Gabel ... hab' auch schon ueberlegt, die abzuziehen ... mal sehen. Aber die Bremshebel bleiben dran! Sonst hab' ich ja gar kein Carbon mehr am Rad   Ausserdem find ich die Hebel schoen:


----------



## flyingscot (30. März 2009)

Sehr schön aufgebaut! Ich hatte auch kurz mit dem Gedanken gespielt den Holzfeller-OS-Lenker dranzubauen, warte aber wohl doch auf den Syntace Lowrider, ähnlich schlank wie die Nicolairohre halt. Aber wie bei dir wirds bei mir auch ein 100er-Vorbau... (bzw. 105er Superforce, wird aber z.T. durch die starke Kröpfung kompensiert).

Ich habe gerade bei meinem Helius AM einige Dinge erneut kontrolliert bzw. eingestellt: U.a. auch die Umwerferhöhe: bei mir sind ca. 2-3mm Platz zwischen Umwerferkäfig und Kettenstrebe.

Was mir bei der Kontrolle aber wichtiger war: Die Kettelänge reicht bei mir haarscharf. Gerade am Ende des Federwegs nimmt die "virtuelle" Kettenstrebenlänge recht deutlich zu, da sollte man mal ein Auge drauf werfen, um nicht beim nächsten Drop die Kette zu reißen.


----------



## some.body (30. März 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Sehr schön aufgebaut! Ich hatte auch kurz mit dem Gedanken gespielt den Holzfeller-OS-Lenker dranzubauen, warte aber wohl doch auf den Syntace Lowrider, ähnlich schlank wie die Nicolairohre halt. Aber wie bei dir wirds bei mir auch ein 100er-Vorbau... (bzw. 105er Superforce, wird aber z.T. durch die starke Kröpfung kompensiert).
> 
> Ich habe gerade bei meinem Helius AM einige Dinge erneut kontrolliert bzw. eingestellt: U.a. auch die Umwerferhöhe: bei mir sind ca. 2-3mm Platz zwischen Umwerferkäfig und Kettenstrebe.
> 
> Was mir bei der Kontrolle aber wichtiger war: Die Kettelänge reicht bei mir haarscharf. Gerade am Ende des Federwegs nimmt die "virtuelle" Kettenstrebenlänge recht deutlich zu, da sollte man mal ein Auge drauf werfen, um nicht beim nächsten Drop die Kette zu reißen.



Danke fuer das Lob  Ob Syntace oder nicht, ist natuerlich auch eine Kostenfrage. Den Holzfeller kriegt man fuer 17,90 EUR, Syntace nicht unter 60 Euro. Ausserdem finde ich den Namen "Holzfeller" so geil ... nur der Holzfeller-Vorbau war mir definitiv zu schwer (240g mit 60mm Laenge).

Danke fuer den Hinweis mit der Kettenlaenge. Werd's bei mir auch mal pruefen, sollte aber aufgrund der Dreifach-Schaltung vorne mit 44 Zaehnen und 34 hinten eigentlich kein Thema sein - solange ich beim Drop nicht einen komplett falschen Gang drin habe 

Wegen Vorbau: Suche einen Superforce 31,8 oder Force 119 31,8 mit 75mm Laenge zum Ausprobieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (30. März 2009)

@some.body: schick 

Was meinst bei Deinem Rado-Bild mit "Das Rado war werksseitig doch tatsaechlich nicht richtig justiert. Hat mich nochmals 'ne halbe Stunde gekostet, den Sicherungssplint zu entfernen und es richtig einzustellen" ?


----------



## some.body (30. März 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> @some.body: schick
> 
> Was meinst bei Deinem Rado-Bild mit "Das Rado war werksseitig doch tatsaechlich nicht richtig justiert. Hat mich nochmals 'ne halbe Stunde gekostet, den Sicherungssplint zu entfernen und es richtig einzustellen" ?


Naja, nach dem Einbau des Hinterrades (mit Steckachse) hatte der Reifen auf der linken Seite leichten Kontakt mit dem Hinterbau (Druckstrebe unten), auf der rechten Seite war aber noch gut Platz. Musste also das Rado etwas nach hinten versetzen, um das Laufrad mittig zu kriegen. Entweder ist also mein Laufrad komplett unmittig eingespeicht - das Teil lief ja aber schon im Canyon korrekt und mittig - oder aber das Rado wurde bei Nicolai nicht korrekt justiert. Jedenfalls sass dieser Sicherungssplint verdammt fest  ... und ich wollte doch endlich die erste Testfahrt machen. Hier noch zwei Links zum Thema RADO:
http://whyexfiles.dbap.de/Public/NICOLAI/manuals/Manuals/18-RADO_09.pdf
http://whyexfiles.dbap.de/Public/NICOLAI/manuals/Manuals/17-Fig_RADO_09.pdf


----------



## Baelko (3. April 2009)

@somebody.....schöner Aufbau, auch ziemlich leicht. Ich finde die decals in blau nicht störend, im Gegenteil. Das blau aus in elox am Dämpfer ist ein Kontrastfarbtupfer zum schwarz. Das muß sein sonst würde die Kiste zu langweilig aussehen. 

Das elox Rot von Stellknopf an der Gabel wiederholt sich am Bremshebel...passt schon!

Aber ich merke es muß wohl eine 160iger Gabel sein. 

Gab es hier im Forum überhaupt schon mal einen Aufbau mit 140iger?!?!

Die 240S ist eine Oversize mit Adapter zu Maxle?


----------



## JayPKay (3. April 2009)

Baelko schrieb:


> @somebody.....schöner Aufbau, auch ziemlich leicht. Ich finde die decals in blau nicht störend, im Gegenteil. Das blau aus in elox am Dämpfer ist ein Kontrastfarbtupfer zum schwarz. Das muß sein sonst würde die Kiste zu langweilig aussehen.
> 
> Das elox Rot von Stellknopf an der Gabel wiederholt sich am Bremshebel...passt schon!
> 
> ...



kann's nich beschwören aber 525Rainer vllt?


----------



## abbath (3. April 2009)

Der hat 'ne RVL, aber ich glaub sogar mit 130mm!?!


----------



## 525Rainer (3. April 2009)

ja, ich ich ich! hab die alte revelation mit 130mm am S-Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obim (4. April 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ja, ich ich ich! hab die alte revelation mit 130mm am S-Rahmen.



S-Rahmen .... sag, darf ich dich nach Schritthöhe & Gesamtgröße fragen?


----------



## some.body (4. April 2009)

Baelko schrieb:


> @somebody.....schöner Aufbau, auch ziemlich leicht. Ich finde die decals in blau nicht störend, im Gegenteil. Das blau aus in elox am Dämpfer ist ein Kontrastfarbtupfer zum schwarz. Das muß sein sonst würde die Kiste zu langweilig aussehen.
> 
> Das elox Rot von Stellknopf an der Gabel wiederholt sich am Bremshebel...passt schon!
> 
> ...



Wollte das AM auch erst mit meiner alten 140er Talas aufbauen, bin aber froh, dass ich mir gleich eine gebrauchte 160er besorgt habe. Die passt von der Einbauhoehe und Federweg perfekt zum Rahmen und mit der Absenkung auf 100mm geht das AM selbst die heftigsten Steigungen hoch - Limit ist nur meine Beinkraft.
Die 240s Nabe hinten ist eine "normale" (135mm, disc, 6 Loch), oversized gibt's nur fuer vorne. Hab die HR-Nabe mit dem DT Swiss Umbaukit Nr. HWYXXX0001287S von Schnellspanner auf 12mm Steckachse umgebaut. Da ich vorne leider nicht die Oversized drin hatte (nur die kann man auf Steckachse umruesten), habe ich eine Magura FR (baugleich DT Swiss Huegi FR) gekauft und eingespeicht. Die Magura gibt's fuer 69,- EUR, die aktuelle DT FR 440 kostet mehr als das doppelte.


----------



## User85319 (4. April 2009)

Hi, mal ne Frage an die HS-Fraktion hier 

Welche Bauart hat das Innenlager der Hammerschmidt? Bin grad auf der Suche nach passendem Werkzeug zur Montage...

Danke schonmal


----------



## obim (4. April 2009)

(Screenshot von: http://www.magicmechanics.com/home.php?lang=de#/how_it_works/)
 
- was des erste ("Truvativ X") sein soll?

- für des 2 vermute ich: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/T...v-Howitzer-GXP-Innenlager-Werkzeug::8142.html


----------



## 525Rainer (5. April 2009)

obim schrieb:


> S-Rahmen .... sag, darf ich dich nach Schritthöhe & Gesamtgröße fragen?



ja, wird dir aber nicht viel bringen. ich bin 193 und schritthöhe weiss ich jetzt nicht. ich hab die grenze mal nach unten ausgereizt. mit der neuen stütze gehts auf touren gut und ich hab praktisch auf knopfdruck ein bmx irgendwo aufm berg.


----------



## OldSchool (5. April 2009)

Geiler Bock!

Was ist den das für eine Stütze und wie lang ist die?


----------



## sluette (5. April 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> mit der neuen stütze ...



piff, paff ! wird hier mal eben nebenbei erwähnt! bitte mal ein paar genauere info. gewicht, verstellbereich, qualität, preis, bezugsquelle... lass kommen, bin heiss wie frittenfett !


----------



## kroiterfee (5. April 2009)

rainers bike ist wie sein fahrstil: BOMBE!


----------



## sluette (5. April 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> mit der neuen stütze...



wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist das soch die rase, oder ? hattest du auch mal irgendwo geschrieben dass du sie bestellt hast.
wenn ich mir das bild auf der rase seite anschaue, sieht die einstecktiefe allerdings sehr knapp aus. passt das beim am bis zur vorgeschriebenen tiefe ? und welchen durchmesser hat die stütze oben ? 
ich mache mir immer so gedanken. die 31,6 bei nicolai geben mir schon viel vertrauen, wenn ich mir dann meine alte ks 900i anschaue, bleiben davon nicgt viel über weil das "tauchrohr" der stütze vielleicht noch 28mm hat (geschätzt).

so, muss biken, bis spider...


----------



## 525Rainer (5. April 2009)

es ist die rase stütze. infos auf der seite.
meine meinung dazu:
-die stütze hat leichtes spiel, aber es ist egal. als ich sie montiert habe dachte ich: um gottes willen. man hat mir aber gesagt das die anderen stützen auf dem markt noch mehr spiel haben. jetzt nach ein paar CC lastigen touren in den wäldern weiss ich: es ist egal, man merkt es nicht.
-die stütze ist komplett ausgefahren 39cm und erreicht mit sattel über 40 cm. man könnte noch tricksen wenn man eine  27.2mm bestellt und sie mit fetter hülse fährt glaub ich. da muss ich noch nachfragen.
-die stütze hat den einzig praktikablen verstellbereich auf dem markt und ist derzeit! die einzige aufzugstütze die für mich in frage kommt. ich wüsste nicht was ich mit einer 12cm halbverstellstütze anfangen soll.
-die zugführung und der hebel ist wenn ihr mich fragt von der funktion perfekt aber nicht high end hochwertig sondern eher so low budged. ich lös die stütze mit dem daumen aus (hebel anders rum montiert) und benutz sie auf ner tour ungefähr 1486mal. ohne fernbedienung ist so ne stütze nix wert.
-die funktion ist was ich bis jetzt sagen kann top. die stütze schiesst schön mechanisch sehr stark und schnell raus (gefahr  ) und kann wenn man sich leicht auf die sattelspitze verlagert leichtest versenkt werden.
-das gewicht ist hoch, siehe seite.
-der kopf für den sattel ist ein witz aber kann mit einem gewindeschneider und einer grösseren schraube leicht verbessert werden.
-der preis ist für die qualität zu hoch, für die berreicherung beim fahren ist sies wert. denkt an die ersten federgabeln in den 90ern. die stütze und die anderen sind so ungefähr auf dem entwicklungsstand meiner meinung nach. video evtl. nächtes wochenende wegen zeitmangel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (5. April 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> es ist die rase stütze. infos auf der seite.
> meine meinung dazu:
> -die stütze hat leichtes spiel, aber es ist egal. als ich sie montiert habe dachte ich: um gottes willen. man hat mir aber gesagt das die anderen stützen auf dem markt noch mehr spiel haben. jetzt nach ein paar CC lastigen touren in den wäldern weiss ich: es ist egal, man merkt es nicht.
> -die stütze ist komplett ausgefahren 39cm und erreicht mit sattel über 40 cm. man könnte noch tricksen wenn man eine  27.2mm bestellt und sie mit fetter hülse fährt glaub ich. da muss ich noch nachfragen.
> ...



Wieviel mm Einstecktiefe hat das 31,6 mm Teil dieser Stütze ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## c_w (5. April 2009)

Ich hab für mich festgestellt, dass ne Joplin absolut ausreichend ist. Allerdings fahr ich ja auch nicht so nen "extremen" Rahmen (im Sinne von S bei der Körpergröße usw.) und so nen Fahrstil wie Rainer ;-)
Hab vor dem Kauf mal konsequent drauf geachtet, und ich versenk meine Stütze immer nur so 6, 7 cm... ich brauch das Gefühl, nen Sattel zwischen den Beinen zu haben *g* Und ich find, die Joplin macht von der Verarbeitung her schon ne ganze Menge her... wirkt alles sehr hochwertig. Spiel hat sie allerdings auch leicht, aber ich denke, das lässt sich konstruktionsbeding nicht vermeiden. Fällt aber nicht negativ auf...


----------



## Baelko (5. April 2009)

@somebody....aha, habe mir das mal auf der DT Seite angeschaut. OK, dann ist ja DT 240S Standard SDO 9mm Schnellspanner mit Umbaukit eine gute Wahl für das Hinterrad.

Kann mir vielleicht doch noch mal jemand was zum Fahrverhalten des AM mit einer 140mm Gabel (z.B: Einbauhöhe 520mm bei der Thor oder 32 Talas RLC) erzählen. Wie verändern die 25mm zur 36iger Talas das Fahrverhalten?


----------



## OldSchool (5. April 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> es ist die rase stütze. infos auf der seite.
> meine meinung dazu:



Danke Rainer.

Habe selber eine Gravity Dropper mit 7,5 cm Versenkbarkeit und Lenkerfernbedienung was auch m.M. das beste ist. Benutze sie auf Tour auch andauernd.

"denkt an die ersten federgabeln in den 90ern. die stütze und die anderen sind so ungefähr auf dem entwicklungsstand meiner meinung nach"

Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## 525Rainer (6. April 2009)

@stützenfragen.. kann erst am mittwoch nachmessen weil bin hier droben im flachland in einem hotel und mein bike ist gute 600km von mir entfernt!
einstecktiefe passt wahrscheinlich nicht aber ich breche regeln und bin mir der möglichen konsequenz bewusst. man könnt die stütze in 27.2 nehmen und das rohr unten mit ner hülse gscheit verlängern. der obere teil ist wirklich dünn aber nicht unstabil.
ich hatte keine andere wahl. ich brauche die 20cm vestellung, alles andere macht bei mir 0,0 sinn. der markt gibt noch keine alternativen her.
das beste an so ner stütze ist übrigends dass man immer die optimale sattelhöhe hat ohne auf eine indexierung schauen zu müssen. also umgekehrt beim sattel wieder hochstellen liegt der hauptvorteil und nicht nur beim versenken. falls jemand tiefer sitzt als maximal, man kann die auszughöhe begrenzen.


----------



## 525Rainer (8. April 2009)

also, grad gemessen. der teil unter der schelle ist 10,3cm lang. vielleicht komm ich über ostern mal dazu so ne art demoride zu machen.
grüsse rainer


----------



## BOSTAD (9. April 2009)

Wollte mal zeigen, wie es aussieht, wenn man sein Bike mit Heavy Duty Aufklebern schützt:













Wer noch Interesse an den Schutzklebern hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden, mit der Masse, die man bei Nicolai bestellen muss, hätte ich gleich mein Auto einwickeln können.


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. April 2009)

@BOSTAD

Sieht recht eng aus, mit der Muddy Mary im Hinterbau ...

Ist das ein 2.35er oder ein 2.5er Reifen ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## guru39 (9. April 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Wollte mal zeigen, wie es aussieht, wenn man sein Bike mit Heavy Duty Aufklebern schützt:



Das Bild blick ich nicht, erinnert mich aber an das 





  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (10. April 2009)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> @BOSTAD
> 
> Sieht recht eng aus, mit der Muddy Mary im Hinterbau ...
> 
> ...



Hi Wolfi

das sind 2.35er Reifen, die aber irgendwie breiter aussehen als normale 2.35er, das liegt wohl an dem abstehenden Profil.

@Guru

Das Rad steht bei dem Bild auch auf dem Kopf.

so jetzt geh ich radeln


----------



## obim (19. April 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> es ist die rase stütze. infos auf der seite.



Vielen Dank für den Erfahrungsbericht! 
Hast du die Stütze auch gleich dort bestellt?


----------



## 525Rainer (19. April 2009)

ich hab die stütze nicht bestellt sondern nur leihweise zum testen ob sie was taugt.
ich werd sie mir später vielleicht in 27.x kaufen und mit einer langen stabilen hülse dann im helius fahren. da die stange oben eh immer gleich dünn ist.
hier ein video wo ich sie ab und zu verwende:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4228432"]trailrun shorties on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## haha (19. April 2009)

dein bike scheint mit dir verwachsen zu sein


----------



## JayPKay (19. April 2009)

Sollte verboten werden so zu fahren.

Dieset rumjehüpfe macht einen ja ganz wuschig (und vor allem, dass man's selber nich' kann)


----------



## guru39 (19. April 2009)

saugeil Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (20. April 2009)

Und es sieht so verblüffend einfach aus... wow


----------



## abbath (20. April 2009)

Rainer fährt rechte Winkel eleganter hoch als ich 'ne 8% Steigung...


----------



## BOSTAD (20. April 2009)

Habe das schon an andere Stelle gepostet aber nur schwachsinn als Antwort bekommen vielleicht könntet ihr mir hier helfen!?

Hi,

habe folgendes Problem:
Fahre eine Talas 36 R und wiege 88kg. Fahre die Gabel im ausgefahrenen Zusatand mit einem Sag von 25-28%.
Wenn ich nun aber die Gabel komplett absenke habe ich einen Sag von fast 50-60% der 100mm. Das nervt, wenn man die Trails auch hochfahren will. Mein Bike ist ein Nicolai Helius AM. Mache ich irgendwas falsch beim Setup?


----------



## sluette (20. April 2009)

holla,
ich möchte mal behaupten dass die 36er talas r bei 88kg schon an ihre grenzen kommt. ich wiege noch gut 5-7kg mehr (je nach mahlzeit), hatte die talas r in meinem alten specialized enduro und war da alles andere als zufrieden mit. ich habe nie den optimalen luftdruck gefunden, entweder zu hart oder so weich dass sie immer mehr wegsackte und vom federweg nur ca. 30mm übrig blieben. war allerdings ne 07ner, ob sich verbessert hat weiss ich nicht. wenn ich nochmal ne 36er kaufe, dann eine van.


----------



## BOSTAD (20. April 2009)

Schei55e wir sind doch alle keine Pferdejockey´s, aber bei dem Preis kann man doch wohl erwarten, dass die Gabel beim Absenken nicht die Puste ausgeht.

Im halb-/und ganz ausgefahrenen Zustand ist soweit alles prima und ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit der Performance.


----------



## timbowjoketown (20. April 2009)

Kann nur etwas zur 08er Talas RC2 und der 09er Float sagen, da sind mir die geschilderten Probleme aber gänzlich unbekannt. Wie alt ist die Gabel und welches Modelljahr?


----------



## BOSTAD (20. April 2009)

Gabel ist einen Monat Jung/alt also eine 09er


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. April 2009)

Ruf doch mal bei Toxoholics an, die können dir sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## timbowjoketown (20. April 2009)

Ja, da stimmt was mit der Gabel nicht. Einfach mal Fall schildern und dann denke ich das Du sie einschicken musst...


----------



## BOSTAD (20. April 2009)

Danke für den Tipp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (22. April 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich hab die stütze nicht bestellt sondern nur leihweise zum testen ob sie was taugt.
> ich werd sie mir später vielleicht in 27.x kaufen und mit einer langen stabilen hülse dann im helius fahren. da die stange oben eh immer gleich dünn ist.
> hier ein video wo ich sie ab und zu verwende:
> 
> [...]



Jetzt weiss ich endlich, wie man Spitzkehren richtig nimmt


----------



## some.body (23. April 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> habe folgendes Problem:
> Fahre eine Talas 36 R und wiege 88kg. Fahre die Gabel im ausgefahrenen Zusatand mit einem Sag von 25-28%.
> Wenn ich nun aber die Gabel komplett absenke habe ich einen Sag von fast 50-60% der 100mm. Das nervt, wenn man die Trails auch hochfahren will. Mein Bike ist ein Nicolai Helius AM. Mache ich irgendwas falsch beim Setup?


Hab' auch eine Talas 36 R (2007er) in meinem AM und wiege auch 88kg (jedenfalls mit Rucksack). Bei mir bleibt der Sag bei jedem Federweg ungefaehr gleich. 
Die Gabel ist der Hammer, wie gemacht fuer's AM 

Was sind das fuer Stahlflexleitungen (Marke, Farbe) an Deinem AM?
Bin grad dabei mir fuer hinten auch welche zu bestellen. Weisst Du zufaellig die Laenge bei Verlegung ueber'm Unterrohr?


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. April 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> Was sind das fuer Stahlflexleitungen (Marke, Farbe) an Deinem AM?
> Bin grad dabei mir fuer hinten auch welche zu bestellen.



Sind bei der Hope V2 serienmäßig verbaut


----------



## BOSTAD (23. April 2009)

Habe jetzt mal mehr Druck auf die Gabel gegeben und es funktioniert wieder. Komisch.
Ist vielleicht bei mir wirklich wegen des Mehrgewichts auf der Gabel beim Lowrider-mode. Ich finde die Gabel richtig gut, wenn sie funktioniert!!
*@some.body *das sind die Hope V2 standart-Kabel. Bei "kleineren" Modellen von Hope z.B. kann man die sich gegen Aufpreis gleich mitbestellen.
Glaube bei der M4 sinds 40 Euro mehr/Set.
Bei der Länge kann ich dir, wadde ich messe kurz  mit schnur und Metermaß, doch weiterhelfen es sind 140cm +/- 2cm. Vorne wohl eher uninteressant. Bestelle dir aber gleich ein paar M3 Schutzkleber mit, dann scheuern dir die Teile nicht gleich in 2 Tagen den Lack runter!!(von der Gabel)


----------



## some.body (24. April 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal mehr Druck auf die Gabel gegeben und es funktioniert wieder. Komisch.


Mit wieviel Druck faehrst Du die Talas denn jetzt?



BOSTAD schrieb:


> *@some.body *das sind die Hope V2 standart-Kabel. Bei "kleineren" Modellen von Hope z.B. kann man die sich gegen Aufpreis gleich mitbestellen.
> Glaube bei der M4 sinds 40 Euro mehr/Set.
> Bei der Länge kann ich dir, wadde ich messe kurz  mit schnur und Metermaß, doch weiterhelfen es sind 140cm +/- 2cm. Vorne wohl eher uninteressant. Bestelle dir aber gleich ein paar M3 Schutzkleber mit, dann scheuern dir die Teile nicht gleich in 2 Tagen den Lack runter!!(von der Gabel)


Danke fuer's Abmessen!  
Da ich keine Hope Bremse sondern eine Avid fahre, bestellt mir mein local dealer nun eine Stahlflex von Goodridge. Ich glaub' die sind schon mit einer Kunststoffschicht ueberzogen, so dass ich keine Schutzkleber brauche.


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. April 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> Ich glaub' die sind schon mit einer Kunststoffschicht ueberzogen, so dass ich keine Schutzkleber brauche.



den haben die Hope-Bremsen auch ..... sicher ist sicher


----------



## User85319 (27. April 2009)

Hoi 

hab mal ne kurze und dumme Frage.
An meiner neuen XT-Kasette ist am "Abschlussring" (den zum Festziehen mit 40Nm) so ein extrem dünner Blechring über dem geriffelten Teil. Muss man den vor Montage entfernen oder dranlassen?
Danke schonmal

Gruß

EDIT: Und ist es ratsam diesen Abschlussring mit Loctite zu sichern?


----------



## guru39 (27. April 2009)

dranlassen!


----------



## abbath (27. April 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> EDIT: Und ist es ratsam diesen Abschlussring mit Loctite zu sichern?



nö - es sei denn, der lockert sich bei dir trotz korrektem Festziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (27. Mai 2009)

Hier geht's weiter...



> da sollte es doch möglich sein ohne Probleme ein AM unter 15,5 aufzubauen ohne wenn und aber



Es ist sicherlich kein Problem ein AM mit 15 Kilo aufzubauen, doch verzichtet man " AKTUELL " auf Komfort. Vorne weg, jeder hat seine Vorlieben. 

Meine AnnaMaria wiegt nit HS genau: 16,00 Kilo. Gewichtspotential ist noch reichlich vorhanden, doch gibt es für meinen Vorlieben, aktuell nur wenig Alternativen zu den verbauten Teilen.

Was könnte man noch leichter machen:

Federgabel: MZ 55 ETA wechseln in Fox Van ( 300 g ) oder Talas 36 ( 400 g ). Ich fahre sehr gerne mit Stahlfeder und bei der Van fehlt für Touren einfach die Absenkung. Die aktuelle Talas würde mich sehr reizen, doch Titanium an der schwarzen Anna geht einfach nicht. 

Sattel: aktuell 280g -> wer weniger Komfort braucht. da sind locker 100g drin.

Pedale: aktuell 520 -> locker mit NC-17 390g, ich spare aber auf Reset dass macht dann 220g. Wird aber sicher ein Traum bleiben.

Satttelstütze: Ich werde nie wieder ohne Liftstütze fahren, macht also 250 g mehr auf der Waage. Hier ist Komfort und Fahrspass ein *MUSS*.

Reifen: Hier habe mich an den MM 2,5 GG gewöhnt. Aus meiner sicht auf dem VR der perfekte Tourenroller mit Reserven im Trail. Der klettert übrigends vom feinsten, ich habe überhaupt nicht den Eindruck da 1 Kilo Gummi wuchten zu müssen. Hier wären mit z Bsp. mit dem aktuellen Fat Albert noch mal 200g drin.

Spartabelle:

Gabel = ca. 400g ( Talas 36 )
Pedale = ca. 140g ( NC-Suspin III ) " Reset Pornopedale " wären ca. 220g
Sattel = ca. 100g ( Selle Italia XC )
Sattelstütze = ca. 250g ( Syntace P6 Alu )
Reifen= ca. 250g ( Fat Albert Front )

Ersparnis ohne Zauberei: *ca. 1140g* mit Resetpedale ca. 1220g

Umbau der ZTR Flow auf Tubeless bringt auch noch mal ca. 150g. 

mit Tubelessumbau: ca. 1300g

Ein AM mit Hammerschmidt geht also auch locker mit 15 Kilo.

checkb


----------



## obim (27. Mai 2009)

Merci. Merci, Merci 

Wenn ich mir deine Spartabelle so anschau und mit meiner aktuellen Kombo vergleich bin ich eh schon fast ein alter Sparfux  - und trotzdem 16kg plus ...

Wobei ich mir nach ein paar Tests ziemlich sicher bin,
dass ich Drahtlose nicht auf ein Radl montiern werd dass so hart cornern kann wie das AM ...

Was mir grad noch so einfällt: 


Gewogene 2640g für die 55 ETA find ich schon eher heftig, aber gibts dazu eine Alternative die noch dazu gut selber wartbar ist?
Selbiges gilt für 854g DHX Coil, Alternative?
Über die Bremse diskutier ich nicht, die is eh schon ein Gewichtskompromiss ... scheints dass alpentaugliche Bremsen so schwer sein müssen (wobei die Code5 mir noch nicht beweisen musste, dass sie gut genug ist )
Jo, und der Sattel mit seinen 341g fetzt natürlich, gibts dazu eine echte Alternative oder eine die in Richtung des alten Nisene geht?
Liftstütze hab ich weggelassen weil es keine mit einem brauchbaren Verstellbereich gibt die ohne Hülsen (wo krieg ich die?) geht und eine vernünftige Klemmung hat (und hoff, dass Jo endlich anzaht mit seiner Stütze)
Ngut, ich zähl auf Euch - her mit den Ideen ...

Edit: hab mir nochmal die Reset Pedale angesehen ... die Pins könnten genial sein, oder?
Da hats jetzt auch ein Neues Modell, allerdings net so schön, keine Pins und 30% schwerer:


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Mai 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Pedale: aktuell 520 -> locker mit NC-17 390g, ich spare aber auf Reset dass macht dann 220g. Wird aber sicher ein Traum bleiben.



Die NC-17 sind nur umgelabelte Wellgo Pedale die zum 3 fachen Preis verkauft werden. Die baugleichen Wellgo Magnesium Version gibt es Ã¼ber ebay.com aus Australien, zum Spotspreis. Gewicht liegt bei 360-370g.

Investiert man inklusive Zoll etwas Ã¼ber 90â¬, bekommt man die Version mit Titanachse, macht dann nur noch 300g Gewicht:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Wellgo-08-MG-1-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## obim (27. Mai 2009)

nanana .. de Sudpin schaun ganz anders aus:


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Mai 2009)

nanana -  das bezog sich auch nicht auf die Sudpin, sondern auf die um rund 15g leichteren NC-17 MG I S-Pro






WELLGO  MG-1







Ist auch kein Geheimnis das NC-17 die Pedale bei Wellgo einkauft... Schau Dir mal den Katalog von Wellgo genau durch, Du wirst überrascht sein, von wie vielen Marken du dort die Pedale findest 




.....


----------



## berkel (27. Mai 2009)

obim schrieb:


> Ngut, ich zähl auf Euch - her mit den Ideen ...



In meinem Fotoalbum ist eine Teileliste für einen leichten Enduroaufbau (Rahmen ist aber kein Nicolai ), vielleicht sind da ein paar Anregungen für dich dabei.

Update:
- Griffe: Bontrager Race X Lite 26g (inkl. Stopfen), sind aus sehr festem Schaumgummi und mit rundem Profil
- Bashguard: Race Face Lightweight Bash 96g, 4mm (Alternative: Blackspire Lite God, 3mm, soll 65g wiegen)
- Sattel: Specialized Phenom Ti Gel ca. 260g, finde ihn bequemer als den SLR XC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (27. Mai 2009)

> - Bashguard: Race Face Lightweight Bash 96g, 4mm (Alternative: Blackspire Lite God, 3mm, soll 65g wiegen)



Meiner wiegt ca. 900g.   Ich denke hier geht es beim Gewicht von 15kg - 16kg um AM's mit Hammerschmidt. 

Ich kenne auch die Wellgo, doch finde ich die Reset optisch einfach nur geil und natürlich: MADE IN GERMANY. 

checkb


----------



## berkel (27. Mai 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Meiner wiegt ca. 900g.   Ich denke hier geht es beim Gewicht von 15kg - 16kg um AM's mit Hammerschmidt.



Das Gesamtgewicht kommt ja nicht nur vom Schaltungssystem.


----------



## switchNB (27. Mai 2009)

Das stimmt, das Gewicht hängt nicht allein an der Hammerschmidt, glücklicherweise ist das Gewicht genau dort am Besten vom Schwerpunkt her, zentraler gehts kaum. 

Ich hatte irgendwie ne Vision mit so 14 kg als Gesamtgewicht für ein Helius AM.

Wie viel Gewichtsunterschied macht die Hammerschmidt eigentlich zu einer normalen 2-fach Kurbel mit Bashguard und Umwerfer?


----------



## checkb (27. Mai 2009)

Die HS macht ca. 600g Mehrgewicht aus.

checkb


----------



## JayPKay (27. Mai 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Die HS macht ca. 600g Mehrgewicht aus.
> 
> checkb


Mann, mann, mann hast dir klammheimlich jetzt doch die HS gegönnt!? Tja, krank zu hause hocken is halt nischt, da kommt man nur auf dumme Gedanken und koooft Sachen und so !


----------



## checkb (27. Mai 2009)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Mann, mann, mann hast dir klammheimlich jetzt doch die HS gegönnt!? Tja, krank zu hause hocken is halt nischt, da kommt man nur auf dumme Gedanken und koooft Sachen und so !



Fahren ist völlig überbewertet, Hauptsache man hat Teile. 

checkb


----------



## berkel (27. Mai 2009)

switchNB schrieb:


> Ich hatte irgendwie ne Vision mit so 14 kg als Gesamtgewicht für ein Helius AM.
> 
> Wie viel Gewichtsunterschied macht die Hammerschmidt eigentlich zu einer normalen 2-fach Kurbel mit Bashguard und Umwerfer?



14 kg mit HS wäre machbar (aber teuer), kommt auf die Reifen an. Mein schon ziemlich leichtes Bike wiegt mit 900g Reifen 13,1 kg. Die HS wiegt (nach meinem Wissen) gegenüber einer 2-fach XTR Kurbel mit leichtem Bashguard + XTR E-Umwerfer 640g mehr (*). Der Helius AM Rahmen dürfte mit Dämpfer ca. 650g mehr als meiner wiegen (kenne das genaue Gewicht vom AM nicht). Macht rund 1,3 kg Mehrgewicht gegenüber meinem Aufbau, also 14,4 kg. Mit Fat Alberts dann ca. 14,1 kg.

(*) inkl. dem in der SRAM Gewichtstabelle angegebenen 41g HS Gewichtsbonus durch kürzere Kette und kurzes Schaltwerk. Habe nicht geprüft, ob das so stimmt.


----------



## checkb (27. Mai 2009)

@Berkel

Du vergleichst hier zwei völlig verschiedene Bikes. Was soll dass bringen?

checkb


----------



## berkel (27. Mai 2009)

Versteh ich nicht. Das Mindergewicht meines "CC-Rahmens" und der konventionellen Schaltung hab ich ja rausgerechnet. Welches der restlichen Teile ist denn eines Helius AM nicht würdig? ZTR Flow (fährst du ja selber), 36er Talas, Bremsen mit 200er Scheiben (ich weiß, dass du Formula nicht magst)?
Die Teilezusammenstellung hab ich nicht mal so über Nacht gemacht, da steckt viel Überlegung drin und ich bin der Meinung, dass das Ergebnis funktionell sehr harmonisch ist. Ob man eine hydraulische Sattelstütze braucht ist ja stark vom Geländeprofil abhängig.


----------



## checkb (28. Mai 2009)

@Berkel

Ich wollte deine " CC Schüssel " nicht beleidigen.   Hast recht mit den sonstigen Teilen die man ran schrauben kann. Aktuell finde ich jedoch kann man ein 301 nicht mit einem Helius AM vergleichen. Die fast 4 cm mehr Federweg und die angepasste Geo beim AM an 160er Gabeln vermitteln ein komplett anderes Fahrgefühl: Berghoch wie Bergrunter. Werde jetzt auch nicht von der HS schwärmen, da die ja aktuell beim 301er nicht geht. 

Kommst du nach Bozen?

checkb

PS: Übrigends wäre ein uns beiden Bekannter Liteviller an Himmelfahrt am Lago, wegen der Formula beinahe in die ewigen Jagdgründe gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (28. Mai 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Aktuell finde ich jedoch kann man ein 301 nicht mit einem Helius AM vergleichen. Die fast 4 cm mehr Federweg und die angepasste Geo beim AM an 160er Gabeln vermitteln ein komplett anderes Fahrgefühl: Berghoch wie Bergrunter. Werde jetzt auch nicht von der HS schwärmen, da die ja aktuell beim 301er nicht geht.



Das will ich auch gar nicht bezweifeln, würde gern nochmal ne Probefahrt mit dem aktuellen Helius AM mit HS machen (bin vor ein paar Jahren nur mal ein bischen auf einem Helius rumgerollt). Aber um meinen Rahmen ging es auch gar nicht, die Teile würde ich so auch an ein Helius AM schrauben.




checkb schrieb:


> Kommst du nach Bozen?



Ja, freue mich schon drauf! Ich habe in der Eifel mit TimTim, Schotti und R0ckz ja schon ein bischen S3 Training gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (2. Juni 2009)

ich hänge mich einfach mal hier mit meiner Frage ran.

In nächster Zeit ersetze ich mein 301 durch das Helius AM.

Die meisten Teile kann ich ja direkt übernehmen. Zu Gabel, bzw. dem Steuersatz habe ich noch eine Frage - vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.

Da meine Lyrik nagelneu ist, möchte ich diese gerne verwenden.
Laut Zeichnung ist das Steuerrohr des Helius mit 125mm deutlich kürzer als das des 301 (140mm) hier müßte ich meine Lyrik ja vernünftig eingebaut bekommen.
Aber ich bin mir hier nicht ganz sicher - weil so wie ich das sehe, baut der Steuersatz des Helius höher, dann könnte es wieder etwas knapp werden.

vielleicht gibt es hier ja mehr Umsteiger - für jeden Rat währe ich sehr dankbar.

Roger


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Juni 2009)

absteigen schrieb:


> Aber ich bin mir hier nicht ganz sicher - weil so wie ich das sehe, baut der Steuersatz des Helius höher, dann könnte es wieder etwas knapp werden.


Du kannst auch einen Steuersatz mit geringere Einbauhöhe verwenden. Der Reset baut halt recht hoch, der Acros z.B. hat eine geringe Einbauhöhe:

Acros 30,5mm
Reset 36,5mm

Auf der Seite von Syntace steht leider nur die untere Bauhöhe für den SUPERSPIN TRUE INTEGRATION mit 4mm drin, oben fehlt. Übrig bleiben dann zum Acros noch 11,5mm ohne die obere Bauhöhe. Ich würde jetzt aber mal schätzen das er oben höher baut. Hast Du denn noch Spacer verbaut?


....


----------



## Deleted 151460 (2. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einen Steuersatz mit geringere Einbauhöhe verwenden. Der Reset baut halt recht hoch, der Acros z.B. hat eine geringe Einbauhöhe:
> 
> Acros 30,5mm
> Reset 36,5mm
> ...


 
nur einen Spacer mit 5mm.
Ich fürchte, das wird etwas knapp.

Muß wohl die Gabel mit dem Rahmen verkaufen und mir eine neue besorgen.


----------



## checkb (2. Juni 2009)

> vielleicht gibt es hier ja mehr Umsteiger - für jeden Rat währe ich sehr dankbar.



Bin auch Umsteiger von 301 auf Helius AM, habe aber meine Lyrik beim Umstieg auch verkauft.

checkb


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Juni 2009)

absteigen schrieb:


> nur einen Spacer mit 5mm.
> Ich fürchte, das wird etwas knapp.
> 
> Muß wohl die Gabel mit dem Rahmen verkaufen und mir eine neue besorgen.



Dann bleiben doch noch nur noch 6,5mm, das sollte sich mit der oberen Bauhöhe locker ausgehen.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (2. Juni 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Bin auch Umsteiger von 301 auf Helius AM, habe aber meine Lyrik beim Umstieg auch verkauft.
> 
> checkb


 
und was ist das für eine schicke Gabel an Deinem AM?


----------



## checkb (2. Juni 2009)

absteigen schrieb:


> und was ist das für eine schicke Gabel an Deinem AM?



MZ 55 ETA. Wenn Sie geht der absolute Hammer.   Ich empfehle einfach zwei 55er zu kaufen, da eine meistens in der Reparatur ist. 

checkb

PS: Preis aktuell bei BMO 359,00 Euro mit Versand.


----------



## der-gute (2. Juni 2009)

machste einen auf Komposter?

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (3. Juni 2009)

Ich möchte für mein AM neben den geplanten Push RP23 noch einen DHX anschaffen. 

Hat jemand Vorschläge/Erfahrungswerte was für eine Feder bei 83kg Gewicht (nackt) passend wäre? Liege ich mit einer 500er richtig?


...


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Juni 2009)

hui noch jemand der zweigleisig fährt. bei mir ists ein vivid geworden. wenn du nackt 83 wiegts dann kommst du mit klamotten trinken etc sicher auf 90. dann doch lieber die 550er... was meinen die anderen?


----------



## kuka.berlin (4. Juni 2009)

[lieber die 500er ... eine Umdrehung vorspannen und du bist bei einer 550er Feder ]
Wenn man zwischen 500 und 550 schwankt 

Welche Feder du in Abhängigkeit zu deinem Gewicht exakt brauchst ...
Ferderhärtenrechner


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Juni 2009)

Hätte jetzt ein sehr gutes Angebot für einen Roco WC. Wäre auch ne Überlegung wert. Gibt es Erfahrungswerte mit dem Roco im AM?

@kuka.berlin: super, danke für den Link!


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Juni 2009)

checkb hatte mal den roco im am. mail ihn mal an. @ kuka: super link!


----------



## checkb (4. Juni 2009)

Der Roco funzt und macht seinen Job. Finde jedoch einen gut abgestimmten Luftdämpfer im AM ebenbürtig. Würde das Mehrgewicht vom Roco in eine Hammerschmidt investieren.  

checkb

PS: Fahre den DHX Air 5.0 im AM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (4. Juni 2009)

Das ging jetzt aber fix. Danke für eure Antworten 

Ne HS kommt sowieso dran, möchte nur noch die Eurobike abwarten, ob es vielleicht bald eine überarbeitet Version gibt.

Als standard Dämpfer kommt ein Normal Volume RP23 rein, bei welchem ich von TF den Hub auf 57mm vergrößern lassen möchte, einschliesslich Push tuning. 
Den Coil Dämpfer wollte ich eigentlich als 2. Dämpfer anschaffen, für den Bikepark und wenn ich mal etwas heftiger unterwegs bin. Nach Deinem Komentar bin ich nun etwas unschlüssig. Wobei schaden kann es eigentlich nicht und verkaufen kann ich ihn ja immer noch, wenn ich ihn doch nicht benötige ... *grübel*


..


----------



## checkb (4. Juni 2009)

> Wobei schaden kann es eigentlich nicht und verkaufen kann ich ihn ja immer noch, wenn ich ihn doch nicht benötige ... *grübel*



Habe ich genauso gemacht. Versuch macht schlau und der beste Test ist der Eigentest.

checkb


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Juni 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Habe ich genauso gemacht. Versuch macht schlau und der beste Test ist der Eigentest.



 

Ich schlaf mal ne Nacht drüber, aber eventuell spare ich mir das dann auch


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Juni 2009)

hihi deswegen hab ich auch 2 dämpfer gekauft. verkaufen kann ich immer noch einen... das was am besten funktioniert bleibt am bike.



bin schon wieder am grübeln ob am oder fr...  beide modelle unterscheiden sich ja nun nicht wirklich stark.


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Juni 2009)

Welche Dämpfer hast Du denn gekauft?

Die Frage ob AM oder FR hab ich zum Glück hinter mir. Die Probefahrt mit dem AM hat mich echt überzeugt. Für mich ist es das perfekte 160mm Bike mit ordentlich Reserven. Das FR macht imho wirklich nur Sinn wenn man ein Bike mit einer 180mm Gabel aufbauen möchte. Mit einer 160mm Gabel sehe ich keine Vorteile. Davon abgesehen finde ich das AM deutlich schöner als das FR mit dem BMX style Gusset.


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Juni 2009)

zur HS,
ich bin mittlerweile der meinung das die HS nicht besser ist, sondern anders.
auf der einen seite die beste kettenführung dies gibt, bodenfreiheit wie ein trialbike und trotzdem tourentauglich, besseres schnelleres schaltverhalten.
auf der anderen seite schränkt sie einem auch ein. der overdrive frisst mir persönlich zu viel energie als dass ich ihn in der ebene oder bergauf nutzen würde, ausser kurz im wiegetritt. daraus resultiert dass man hinten sehr oft mit den kleinen ritzeln unterwegs ist. dadurch ist die kette nicht so spielfrei und gespannt wie wenn ich vorne ein 32er hab und hinten  ein 28er oder so.

die HS muss noch leichter werden und einen besseren wirkungsgrad erreichen. im grunde wär eine leichte 7 gang rohloff direkt im oversize tretlager der traum schlechhin. mal abwarten vielleicht bringt shimano was?


----------



## obim (4. Juni 2009)

oder auf die b-boxx-Hoffnung setzen?


----------



## obim (4. Juni 2009)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Ferderhärtenrechner



Servus, bin auch am überlegen, kannte den Link, aaaaber:
auskennen tu ich mich nicht:


Kann das so stimmen? 
N hat den DHX mit einer 600er geliefert, 
d.h. ich hätt einen Grund eine superleichte 400er Titranfeder zu kaufen?


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Juni 2009)

Das mit der HS hört sich ja nicht wirklich so überzeugend an. Ich denke die Entscheidung erstmal noch abzuwarten ist die richtige. 

@obim: Ist Dein Gewicht mit Ausrüstung wirklich nur 70Kg?


----------



## obim (4. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> @obim: Ist Dein Gewicht mit Ausrüstung wirklich nur 70Kg?



Erwischt! Das war "gefühlt": bin nackt 63kg bei 174cm,
also am Bike 

Bin allerdings noch net wirklich zum testen der 600er gekommen weil
ich durch eigene Blödheit Gabel & Steuersatz demoliert hab und nun schon seit 3 Wochen auf Ersatz bzw. Reparatur warte ...
(bitte net fragen wie, solang ich noch etwas Achtung vor mir selbst hab geb ich keine Antwort)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (5. Juni 2009)

obim schrieb:


> (bitte net fragen wie, solang ich noch etwas Achtung vor mir selbst hab geb ich keine Antwort)



Ach komm, wir lachen auch nicht, versprochen


----------



## der-gute (5. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> bin schon wieder am grübeln ob am oder fr...  beide modelle unterscheiden sich ja nun nicht wirklich stark.



da würd ich mich mal mit Kalle auseinander setzen...

der hat mir am Pfingstsonntag ein bissel was über die 2010er Flotte erzählt.

ich meine wegen einem Helius FR...


----------



## sluette (5. Juni 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> auf der anderen seite schränkt sie einem auch ein. der overdrive frisst mir persönlich zu viel energie als dass ich ihn in der ebene oder bergauf nutzen würde...



komischerweise habe ich das am anfang auch gedacht. mittlerweile fahre ich HS sehr oft im overdrive und merke den erhöhten wiederstand nicht mehr, oder nehme ihn nicht mehr so sehr wahr. trainingseffekt ? ich glaub's nicht, so wenig wie dieses jahr bin ich noch nie gefahren ...


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Juni 2009)

evtl. merkst du den unterschied wenn du wieder mal mit einer normalen kurbel fährst. ist wie mit reifen die schlecht rollen. irgendwann merkt mans nicht mehr aber wenn man dann wieder rollende aufzieht gehn die plötzlich voll ab.
ja, beim bergabfahren ist es ja egal und die vorteile überwiegen. ich glaube auch das ich der einzige hier bin der spiel im antriebsstrang spürt wenn hinten und vorne auf kleinen ritzeln gefahren wird und es bei pedalkicks als störend empfindet.
selber testen. ich wollt nur mal anfügen dass sie noch nicht perfekt ist die HS meiner meinung nach.


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Welche Dämpfer hast Du denn gekauft?
> 
> Die Frage ob AM oder FR hab ich zum Glück hinter mir. Die Probefahrt mit dem AM hat mich echt überzeugt. Für mich ist es das perfekte 160mm Bike mit ordentlich Reserven. Das FR macht imho wirklich nur Sinn wenn man ein Bike mit einer 180mm Gabel aufbauen möchte. Mit einer 160mm Gabel sehe ich keine Vorteile. Davon abgesehen finde ich das AM deutlich schöner als das FR mit dem BMX style Gusset.





ich abe einen rock shox vivid 200/57 hier liegen und einen fox rp23 200/57 ist auf dem weg.

ich saß mal auf einem fr probe und da fühlte ich mich sofort wohl. erstmal abwarten bis ich die kohle beisammen habe. dann noch gesund werden, dann nach lübbrechtsen und dann bikes probefahren.


----------



## US. (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

zum Roco-Dämpfer:

Habe bei meinem Helius FR einen MZ Roco TST eingebaut. Zunächst auch nur als Zweitdämpfer zu einem DT 190L gedacht.
Die Performance ist aus meiner Sicht aber derart viel besser, daß ich den DT nicht mehr nutze.
Der DT hat bei Hinterbauten mit großem Übersetzungsverhältnis das Problem einer zu schwachen Negativfeder. Bei weitgehend entlasteten Hinterrad federt also nicht mehr allzuviel. Ferner arbeitet er recht stark progressiv was entweder zu Durchsacken führt oder zu geringer Ausnutzung des Hubs.
Mehr oder weniger leiden alle Luftdämpfer unter diesen Problemen.
Einen Fox DHX Air hab ich leider nie probiert. Möglicherweise liegt der doch recht nahe an einem stahlgefederten..

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Juni 2009)

Habe mich jetzt für den Roco entschieden. Guter Preis und sogar die Federhärte passt mit 550. Das ist auf jeden Fall einen Test wert 


EDIT: Kommando zurück, ist nun doch ein DHX geworden, auch mit 550er  

....


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Juni 2009)

hat eigentlich die bike den widerstand der hs gemessen? die messen ja grundsätzlich immer alles auf prüfständen und folgern daraus die ultimative wahrheit. 
wer weiss ob das nicht irgendwie auch psychisch bedingt ist aber wenn ich richtig reintret hab ich so ein vintage gefühl (schleifende cantilever auf miesen ständig 8er felgen mitte der 90er).


----------



## sluette (5. Juni 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich wollt nur mal anfügen dass sie noch nicht perfekt ist die HS meiner meinung nach.



das ist wohl richtig. da gibt's noch einige nachteile aufzuzählen:


hohes gewicht
veraltertes achsdesgin
freilaufgeräusch im overdrive
mahlgeräusch im overdrive
zugführung ungünstig
fehlende ganganzeige
 ich würde sie trotzdem nichtmehr hergeben, nur gegen eine die die oben genannten punkte nicht hat.



525Rainer schrieb:


> hat eigentlich die bike den widerstand der hs gemessen?



ne, wäre mir neu. war in meinen augen wieder ein genauso überflüssiger test wie alle anderen von denen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (5. Juni 2009)

Mhh, ich habe diese Woche 3 Touren mit ca. 4000 Hm und ca. 100 Kilometer hinter mir und finde die HS funktioniert wie erwartet. Es war alles dabei, Matsch und Pampe, Schotter und Geröll, Radwege und Forstwege und ein paar winzige Drops. Bisher dufte, mal sehen was ich nach meiner Woche in den hohen Bergen sage.

checkb


----------



## obim (5. Juni 2009)

obim schrieb:


> Selbiges gilt fÃ¼r 854g DHX Coil, Alternative?
> Ngut, ich zÃ¤hl auf Euch - her mit den Ideen ...



Ich hab grad so eine TIdee:

Nuke Proof 2.25" x 500 Lbs x 125mm Free Length ... passt die in meinen 200x57mm?
... allerdings 1â¬ pro Gramm


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Juni 2009)

klingt doch vielversprechend!

wie siehts aus mit schlagender kette?


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Juni 2009)

obim schrieb:


> Ich hab grad so eine TIdee:
> 
> 2.25" x 500 Lbs x 125mm Free Length ... passt die in meinen 200x57mm?
> ... allerdings 1 pro Gramm




die idee habe ich auch... meinungen dazu?


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> die idee habe ich auch... meinungen dazu?



Ich auch... die Nuke Proof sind auch recht bewährt, zumindest liesst man nur positives drüber. Ich denke ausser dem Preis, spricht da nix dagegen.


----------



## obim (5. Juni 2009)

Hört sich nach einer Sammelbestellung an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (5. Juni 2009)

obim schrieb:


> Ich hab grad so eine TIdee:
> 
> Nuke Proof 2.25" x 500 Lbs x 125mm Free Length ... passt die in meinen 200x57mm?
> ... allerdings 1 pro Gramm



Jupp passt .. sogar in einen 190mm Dämpfer.

Bsp.: Bei mir ist ne 2,35" Fox Feder drin mit einer Länge von 122mm, und ich kann den Federteller noch 7mm raus drehen wobei die Feder noch ohne Kollision raus geht + noch weitere 2mm mit drücken und quetschen.

Beim 200x57 Dämpfer ist dann nochmal 3mm mehr Platz .. sprich die max. Federlänge dürfte 132mm (134mm) betragen.



obim schrieb:


> Hört sich nach einer Sammelbestellung an



Wenn nen noch bessrer Preis dabei rauskommt hätt ich gern auch ne PM


----------



## obim (5. Juni 2009)

Merci kuka.berlin!

so ... wer macht uns dreien einen guten Preis


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Juni 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> das ist wohl richtig. da gibt's noch einige nachteile aufzuzählen:
> 
> 
> hohes gewicht
> ...



die sachen stören mich eigentlich nicht. isis find ich ok. geräusche find ich ok. zugfürung find ich perfekt (im vergleich zu umwerfern). ich bin noch nie auf den zug aufgesetzt. fehlende ganganzeige?????? du meinst so wie bei den torpedohebeln dass da 1 und 2 steht????
zustimmung dass sie zu schwer ist.


----------



## sluette (6. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wie siehts aus mit schlagender kette?



kannst du vergessen !



525Rainer schrieb:


> fehlende ganganzeige?????? du meinst so wie bei den torpedohebeln dass da 1 und 2 steht????



und wenn schon, gerade in den gängen wo es zu überschneidungen kommen kann bin ich mir nie sicher ob ich nun overdrive oder direct habe. da musst du entweder genau hinhören oder einfach mal per versuchen zu schalten.


----------



## softbiker (6. Juni 2009)

Ui TI hört sich nicht schlecht an. Würde an meinem DHX auch noch fehlen.
Wir könnten mal beim jü (alutech) anfragen. Der hat von haus aus schon recht gute Preise für seine TI-Federn. Ich glaub wenn 5 oder 6 zammgehen könnten schon 15% drinne sein.


----------



## checkb (6. Juni 2009)

> gerade in den gängen wo es zu überschneidungen kommen kann bin ich mir nie sicher ob ich nun overdrive oder direct hab



Kurz die Kurbel ein Tick in den Freilauf und wenn es klackert* ist der Overdrive drin. Im 1:1 Modus ist Stille. Mit normalen Shiftern ala Shimano XT oder SRAM 7 hat man sogar eine optische Anzeige.

checkb

* Die perfekte Klingel


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Juni 2009)

schön das die kette nicht schlackert.  also völlig ruhe aufm trail... 



passt so ne titanfeder auch auf einen rock shox vivid 200/57 oder haben die sondermass?


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> passt so ne titanfeder auch auf einen rock shox vivid 200/57 oder haben die sondermass?



Für den Vivid gibt es ne eigene version:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28716


----------



## US. (6. Juni 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ui TI hört sich nicht schlecht an. Würde an meinem DHX auch noch fehlen.
> Wir könnten mal beim jü (alutech) anfragen. Der hat von haus aus schon recht gute Preise für seine TI-Federn. Ich glaub wenn 5 oder 6 zammgehen könnten schon 15% drinne sein.



so, dann wären wir zu fünft:
Ich würde eine 2,25" x 600 Titanfeder nehmen für meinen Roco-Dämpfer 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## sluette (6. Juni 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Kurz die Kurbel ein Tick in den Freilauf und wenn es klackert* ist der Overdrive drin.



schon recht, aber es gibt ja auch situationen wo du nicht die zeit hast mal eben kurz zurück. da find ich's gerade klasse weil die hs so schnell schaltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (6. Juni 2009)

Die Diverse Ti Federn gibt es in den USA fÃ¼r 116â¬ inklusive Versand:
http://www.diverse-mfg.com/mtb/titaniummtbshockspring.html

Mit Zoll und MwSt. kommt man auf 144â¬

Gewicht fÃ¼r eine 550er liegt bei 330g.


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> schön das die kette nicht schlackert.  also völlig ruhe aufm trail...



die schmitt ist für mich die beste kettenführung. nach einem 180er kann man rückwärtstreten, damit haben rollenführungen probleme.
richtig ruhe wie mit singlespeed ist allerdings auch nicht. beim landen auf fels hört man ein leichtes scheppern der klinken.

was ich zur HS noch sagen wollte: viele moves die ich jetzt mache wären ohne die HS gar nicht möglich.
check mal das video bei genau minute 1.37. 
www einfügen - .vimeo.com/4934364
da hört man wie die HS kurz auf dem fels aufschlägt. ohne die bodenfreiheit wärs nix geworden mit der kompletten line. mein alter bashguard hätt mich da nach vorn übergeworfen.
ich check demnächst mal ob ich auch dem helius auch auf ein autodach komme. rein von der bodenfreiheit müssts jetzt endlich gehn.
so gesehn ist die HS halt nach wie vor genau das teil das sich ein tourender trialfahrer wünscht. was aber nicht heisst das sie keine nachteile hat und man sie nicht verbessern könnt.


----------



## sluette (6. Juni 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich check demnächst mal ob ich auch dem helius auch auf ein autodach komme.



 das ist so geil hier !


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Die Diverse Ti Federn gibt es in den USA für 116 inklusive Versand:
> http://www.diverse-mfg.com/mtb/titaniummtbshockspring.html
> 
> Mit Zoll und MwSt. kommt man auf 144
> ...



hmmm ich geh mit 57mm hub bei beiden seiten (crc und dsp) leer aus.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hmmm ich geh mit 57mm hub bei beiden seiten (crc und dsp) leer aus.



Ja, hab ich auch schon gesehen. Offiziell gibt es den Vivid ja eigentlich auch nur ab 216mm EL oder nicht? Wo hast Du den 200mm den herbekommen?


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Juni 2009)

den 200er gibts auch als aftermarket-version... taucht gelegentlich bei ebay in einigen bikeshops und im bikemarkt auf (wo ich meinen auch her habe). passt optisch einfach super zur lüryk und die grossen schwestern sollen auch gute teile sein. daher meine entscheidung für dne vivid. beim fox war mir zuviel blau dabei... passt nicht. dafür wohl keine leichte ti-feder.


----------



## IBKer (6. Juni 2009)

Kann man bei Nicolai auf wunsch auch ein bisschen eine andere Geometrie haben? Also ich hätte nämlich gerne ein Nicolai Helius Am in größe M aber mit einer Sattelrohrlänge von Größe S. Glaubt ihr ist das bei Nicolai möglich wenn man mit dennen Spricht?


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Juni 2009)

Klar, das ist alles möglich. Kostet aber den Maßrahmen Aufpreis, soweit ich weiss sind das 300.


----------



## IBKer (6. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Klar, das ist alles möglich. Kostet aber den Maßrahmen Aufpreis, soweit ich weiss sind das 300.


 
Danke für deine schnelle Antwort  
Dann werde ich mich mal bei Nicolai melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (6. Juni 2009)

Wenn du GlÃ¼ck hast kostets auch keine 300â¬, da du ja nur ein kÃ¼rzeres Rohr willst und sich nicht irgendwelche Winkel Ã¤ndern, wodurch man sonnst eine neue Rahmenlehre bauen mÃ¼sste.


----------



## IBKer (8. Juni 2009)

Hey ihr Helius Fahrer  
hab mir jetzt einmal eine Zusammenstellung gemacht und wollte fragen wie ihr die so findet und was ihr ändern würdet?
Vieln dank schon im Voraus 


Rahmen: Nicolai Helius AM 

Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monacrh 4.2

Federgabel: Marzocchi 55 ATA

Steuersatz: FSA TH-872  (günstig und leicht. aber taugt der auch was im AM
                    Bereich?)

Disc Brake: Avid Elixir CR 185mm/160mm (Sollte ich größere Scheiben nehmen?)

Laufradsatz: Mavic Deetraks

Kurbel: Race Face Atlas FR

Pedale: Atomlab Trailking Pedale (oder vl. auch Click Pedale muss erst schauen wie
             ich nun auf meinem CC Bike mit den clicks zurecht komme.)

Kettenführung: Shaman Enduro Carbon

Lenker: Race Face Atlas AM 

Vorbau: Race Face Evolce AM

Griffe: Sunlne Half Waffle

Sattel: Selle Italia C2 Gel

Sattelstütze: race Face XC 

Schaltwerk: Sram x.9

Umwerfer: Sram x.9

Schalthebel: Sram x.9


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2009)

IBKer schrieb:


> Größe: 1,73
> 
> Gewicht: mit rucksack und austrüstung zirka 65 bis 67 kg



Passt fast, 185 185 wären besser


----------



## BOSTAD (8. Juni 2009)

Würde dir auf jedenfall einen Rahmen in größe M empfehlen. Was hast dein Bike für ein Zielgewicht?
Statt der FR kurbel vielleicht beeser eine AM, wenn nicht vielleicht solltest du dann auch größere Scheiben nehmen, das hängt aber beides davon ab, was du mir dem Bike vor hast? Poste doch am besten mal deine fahrerischen Vorlieben, dann könnte man dir besser helfen.


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Juni 2009)

> Federgabel: Marzocchi 55 ATA


Die 55 ATA ist als ziemlich anfÃ¤llig bekannt, hier wÃ¼rde ich mich nochmal etwas schlau lesen



> Steuersatz: FSA TH-872


Nicolai schreib eine Einpresstiefe von 22mm vor, mit einem Steuersatz mit geringerer Einpresstiefe verfÃ¤llt die Garantie. Der genannte Steuersatz hat schÃ¤tzungsweise 12mm. Davon abgesehen ist der TH-872 ein low-end Produkt, hat noch nicht mal Industrielager. Gerade beim Steuersatz wÃ¼rde ich schon auf QualtitÃ¤t setzen.

Mit 22mm gibt es in erster Linie zwei gute SteuersÃ¤tze. Den Reset oder Acros AH-07





> Laufradsatz: Mavic Deetraks


Zu schwer und zu oversized fÃ¼r das AM. WÃ¼rde auf einen costum Laufradsatz zurÃ¼ckgreifen. Z.B. DT ex 5.1d oder ZTR Flow mit DT 340/440 oder Sun Ringle Jumping Flea Naben, das ganze mit einem Mix aus DT competition/Revolution Speichen und Alu Nippel aufgebaut. Wenn es etwas exklusiver sein soll, dann Chris King Naben.




> Pedale: Atomlab Trailking Pedale


Zu schwer, zu teuer, schlechte Lager. Der Alltime Favorit sind die Wellgo MG-1 Magnesium Pedale Ã¼ber Ebay.com. 365g, guter Lagerung, guter Grip und das ganze fÃ¼r ca 30â¬ umgerechnet:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wellgo-MG-1-MG1...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50



> KettenfÃ¼hrung: Shaman Enduro Carbon


Das Problem der Enduro FÃ¼hrung ist die 4mm Carbonplatte, mit einer AusfrÃ¤sung zur Klemmung am Innenlager auf 2,5mm. Dadurch kommt die Platte ziemlich weit nach vorne, was dazu fÃ¼hren kann, dass die Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblatts an der Platte schleifen. Ob das so passt am AM mit der RF Kurbel mÃ¼sste man testen oder besser Du nimmst gleich die NC-17 Stinger, hat dann auch eine ISCG Aufnahme, ist einer Innelagerklemmung auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen.:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ner-ISCG05-BSA-ISCG-5530-5531-5532::2664.html




> Lenker: Race Face Atlas AM
> 
> Vorbau: Race Face Evolce AM


Thomson Elite mit Easton Monkeylight DH
oder Syntace Superforce und Syntace Lowrider (- Carbon)




> Disc Brake: Avid Elixir CR 185mm/160mm (Sollte ich grÃ¶Ãere Scheiben nehmen?)


WÃ¼rde 203/185 nehmen, so hast Du bei lÃ¤ngeren Abfahrten mehr Reserve...

...


----------



## flyingscot (9. Juni 2009)

> Ob das so passt am AM mit der RF Kurbel müsste man testen oder besser Du nimmst gleich die NC-17 Stinger, hat dann auch eine ISCG Aufnahme, ist einer Innelagerklemmung auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen.:



Im Prinzip richtig, aber die ISCG am Helius AM ist ziemlich speziell für Hammerschmidt. Sie ist u.A. plan mit dem Tretlagergehäuse. Dadurch passt z.B. der Stinger nicht so ohne weiteres, da die Stinger-Schrauben an den Kettenblattschrauben anschlagen.

Möglicherweise geht es, wenn man die Schrauben etwas abschleift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (9. Juni 2009)

Hm, das ist natürlich blöd, besonders da schon eine Stinger zu mir unterwegs ist 

... dann bleibt wohl nur die Stinger mit Tretlagerklemmung.

EDIT: wobei die Stinger ja gesenkte Löcher hat, mit flachen Senkkopfschrauben könnte das gehen. Meine Stinger kommt heute Abend, dann kann ich mal schauen wie weit die Schrauben überstehen.


----------



## flyingscot (9. Juni 2009)

Da ich hier mein 20er-Ritzel fahre, klappt das durch die dann zwingend längeren Kettenblattschrauben bei mir gar nicht, da die Kettenblattschrauben schon auf dem Stinger-Blech aufliegen. Da muss ich mir nochmal was anderes überlegen...


----------



## IBKer (9. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Chainguides-Bashguards/Chainguides/NC-17-Stinger-Tensioner-ISCG05-BSA-ISCG-5530-5531-5532::2664.html[/URL]
> 
> 
> ...



Erst mal danke für deine ausfürhliche antwort und dass du dir so viel zeit genommen hast 

Für das problem mit der Kettenführung habe ich glaub ich schon eine Lösung. Ich kauf mir einfach eine Hammerschmidt  kommt mir zwar einbisschen teurer aber ich glaube diese ca. 100 Euro mehr sind gut angelegt 

und bei den anderen Teilen muss ich mich jetzt mal umschaun.

Lg.


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Juni 2009)

IBKer schrieb:


> Für das problem mit der Kettenführung habe ich glaub ich schon eine Lösung. Ich kauf mir einfach eine Hammerschmidt  kommt mir zwar einbisschen teurer aber ich glaube diese ca. 100 Euro mehr sind gut angelegt



Das wäre in Sachen Kettenführung natürlich die optimale Lösung


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Juni 2009)

Der DHX ist gekommen, 772g inklusive 550er Feder. Also ca. 500g Mehrgewicht zum RP23. Hab den im Moment leider nicht da zum wiegen. Eventuell hat jemand das Gewicht?

Die FOX Feder schlÃ¤gt mit 403g zu buche.

DIVERSE laut Hersteller 329g
Nukeproof laut Hersteller 314g

Gewichtsersparnis also nur 74g bzw. 89g fÃ¼r 150-200â¬. Ich glaube davor kaufe ich mir lieber erst mal noch MG-1 mit Titan Achse und ne HS.


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Juni 2009)

krass. mein vivid ist noch mal fast 120g schwerer.


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> krass. mein vivid ist noch mal fast 120g schwerer.



Hast Du ihn auch mal ohne Feder gewogen?


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Juni 2009)

nein. mach ich aber mal die tage.


edit: die 550er feder ist bei mir im einkaufsalbum auf der waage. ich meine die hat knapp über 500g.


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Juni 2009)

Dann kommt das Mehrgewicht durch die Feder? Musst Du dich doch nach ner Titan-Feder umschauen


----------



## c_w (11. Juni 2009)

Da hast du schonmal knapp 100 g gefunden ;-)

Hm, ich kann Kroiter mittlerweile echt gut verstehen, bin auch mittelfristig außer Gefecht gesetzt (zwar nicht beim MTB verletzt, sondern beim Basketball, aber das huilft ja leider nichts ;-) ). Wenn ich nicht aufpasse, überbrück ich dir Zeit auch mit neuer Bikeplanung, und dann wirds wieder teuer... :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obim (11. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Gewichtsersparnis also nur 74g bzw. 89g fÃ¼r 150-200â¬.



nagee, und ich wollt mich mit dem Wechsel von 600lb Stahl auf 500lb Titan selbst
gewichtsbe********n ...

Danke!


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Juni 2009)

Ja, finde auch, eine Titan-Feder lohnt erst wirklich, wenn man alle anderen Gewichts-Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft hat.

Wo wir beim Gewicht sind, habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen ein 32er Blatt zu fahren, das reicht mir als größtes Blatt aus, zusammen mit dem Hone Bashguard, spart das gegenüber der originalen XT mit großem Blatt 13g


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Dann kommt das Mehrgewicht durch die Feder? Musst Du dich doch nach ner Titan-Feder umschauen



ich finde aber keinen hersteller.


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Juni 2009)

c_w schrieb:


> Da hast du schonmal knapp 100 g gefunden ;-)
> 
> Hm, ich kann Kroiter mittlerweile echt gut verstehen, bin auch mittelfristig außer Gefecht gesetzt (zwar nicht beim MTB verletzt, sondern beim Basketball, aber das huilft ja leider nichts ;-) ). Wenn ich nicht aufpasse, überbrück ich dir Zeit auch mit neuer Bikeplanung, und dann wirds wieder teuer... :-D



jo. lange zuhause sitzen ist gefährlich fürs konto.... nächsten monat kommen die pedale.


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Juni 2009)

Hast Du sie dir tatsächlich geholt? Die RESET Pedal1? Mit Titan Pins? 


Mit der Vivid Titan-Feder scheint das echt problematisch zu sein. Über kurz oder lang wird es dafür aber bestimmt einen Herstellern geben.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Juni 2009)

nächsten monat wahrscheinlich... oh man was bin ich heiss auf die teile.


----------



## sluette (13. Juni 2009)

Update :






mono4 runter -> tech v2 drauf
2,35er fat albert runter -> 2,4er big betty drauf 

heute mittag geht's rund, bin gespannt !


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Juni 2009)

mit vented scheiben? klingeln die scheiben bei dir?


----------



## softbiker (13. Juni 2009)

Also bei mir klingelt die Vented-Scheibe auch aber erst seit dem ich die neuen Beläge drauf hab. Das gibt sich aber mit der Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (13. Juni 2009)

was für lenkerbreiten fahrt ihr eigentlich mit der v2? bei mir werden 760mmm schon eng wenn ich nur mit einem finger bremsen will.


----------



## sluette (13. Juni 2009)

neeee, sind keine vented. ich habe die floatings genommen. ich denke das reicht.


----------



## fx:flow (13. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich finde aber keinen hersteller.



obtainium springs

http://www.obtainiumperformanceproducts.com/


----------



## IBKer (13. Juni 2009)

ist von euch manchmal einer mit dem helius AM im Bikepark?

Kann man das Bike als verspielten Freerider aufbauen?


----------



## nicolai.fan (13. Juni 2009)

IBKer schrieb:


> ist von euch manchmal einer mit dem helius AM im Bikepark?
> 
> Kann man das Bike als verspielten Freerider aufbauen?




Bin gespannt wer sich als erster outet ?


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Juni 2009)

fx:flow schrieb:


> obtainium springs
> 
> http://www.obtainiumperformanceproducts.com/



passt auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (13. Juni 2009)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wer sich als erster outet ?



Laut Nicolai hat das AM mittlerweile auch eine Bikeparkzulassung - kann also jeder ohne Probleme zugeben


----------



## haha (13. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> passt auch nicht.



von nukeproof gibts spezielle ti-federn nur für den vivid


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Juni 2009)

hiho. die passen auch nicht. ich brauch ja fuer 2.25 hub.

gibts was neues vom koehn?


----------



## softbiker (14. Juni 2009)

Guckst du mal bei alutechbikes.de
Da Jü bietet seit neuestem aucht TI-Federn an


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juni 2009)

Das sind die DIVERSE Federn, gibt es für den Vivid aber auch nur ab 2.75
http://www.diverse-mfg.com/mtb/15idtisprings.html


----------



## haha (14. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hiho. die passen auch nicht. ich brauch ja fuer 2.25 hub.
> 
> gibts was neues vom koehn?



habs auch gerade gelesen, dass du nen 200er dämpfer hast. blöde sache, einfach das gewicht verschmerzen und nicht dran denken, dann fährt sichs auch mit stahlfeder gut. 
stehe gerade in e-mail verbindung mit ihm, denke, dass es montag abend neuigkeiten gibt. bin ja selbst dran interessiert, in die pedale hab ich mich ebenfalls verliebt.


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Laut Nicolai hat das AM mittlerweile auch eine Bikeparkzulassung - kann also jeder ohne Probleme zugeben



das werd ich heut gleich mal ausnutzen!


----------



## flyingscot (14. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Laut Nicolai hat das AM mittlerweile auch eine Bikeparkzulassung - kann also jeder ohne Probleme zugeben



Cool 

Steht das schon auf der Homepage?Ich konnte nix finden.


----------



## guru39 (14. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Laut Nicolai hat das AM mittlerweile auch eine Bikeparkzulassung - kann also jeder ohne Probleme zugeben



Wo steht das? Habs nicht gefunden! 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wo steht das? Habs nicht gefunden!



Das hat mir Vincent am Telefon erzählt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. Juni 2009)

Danke!


----------



## IBKer (14. Juni 2009)

wie viel Hub muss den der Dämpfer beim Helius AM haben? 51mm oder 57mm?


----------



## guru39 (14. Juni 2009)

57mm

http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/tech_sheet/Helius_AM_09.pdf


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juni 2009)

Mein Acros Ah-07 Steuersatz ist in der Zwischenzeit auch schon angekommen. Ich bin echt begeistert. Absolut sauber verarbeitet, schön leicht und die Dichtungen sind der Hammer


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juni 2009)

Thomson Ahead Kappe und Aluschraube


----------



## thefaked (14. Juni 2009)

Wo gibts die Ahead-Kappe?
Hab die bisher nur einmal in silber gesehen...


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juni 2009)

Hab sie in den USA bestellt, in deutschen Shops konnte ich die bisher nirgends finden. Kostet mit Versand umgerechnet nur 8â¬, dauert halt 2-3 Wochen. Passt aber prima zum X4 Vorbau 

http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merch...oduct_Code=SM-A001-BLK&Category_Code=TH_PARTS


----------



## thefaked (14. Juni 2009)

Ok, Danke.
Mal schauen ob ich bei der Gelegenheit gleich noch etwas Königliches bestelle.


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Juni 2009)

Kleines Update wegen der Kettenführung. Die NC-17 Stinger ist nun da, ausserdem habe ich mir von coparni eine CNC gefräste Carbon Grundplatte gekauft, diese spart 40g ein.

Stinger original (mit Schrauben) 96g
Stinger Rolle mit coparni Grundplatte 56g

Bin mal gespannt ob das beim 73mm Lager mit der Innenlagerklemmung der Carbon platte hinhaut oder ob ich doch auf die ISCG Platte der Stinger zurückgreifen muss. Wenn die HS ISCG Aufnahme aber plan mit dem Innenlager abschliesst, wird es auch dann knapp.
















http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=165806&stc=1&d=1245359324


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (18. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ....CNC gefräste Carbon Grundplatte gekauft, *diese spart 40g ein*.
> .....


 
und wenn du dir die Haare schneiden lässt kommste sicherlich auf nochmal 40 g


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Juni 2009)

Ja, lach Du nur 

Ohne auf solche Details zu achten, wird ein Aufbau niemals wirklich leicht werden. Hier 40g, da 100g und zack wiegt das Bike 1 Kilo mehr.


----------



## sluette (19. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob das beim 73mm Lager mit der Innenlagerklemmung der Carbon platte hinhaut oder ob ich doch auf die ISCG Platte der Stinger zurückgreifen muss. Wenn die HS ISCG Aufnahme aber plan mit dem Innenlager abschliesst, wird es auch dann knapp.



die platte kannst du in kombination mit der xt kurbel schonmal vergessen. die führung hatte ich noch von meinem enduro pro zuhause liegen und habe versucht sie am AM zu verbauen. wie du schon geschrieben hast kommt es hier wegen dem planen abschluss von innenlager und icsg aufnahme zum kontakt zwischen platte und kettenblatt. ich hatte anschließend keine chance die kurbel zu drehen, war komplett verspannt.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juni 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> die platte kannst du in kombination mit der xt kurbel schonmal vergessen.



Dann hoffe ich mal, das die Carbon Platte für Innenlagerklemmung passt, das könnte mit dem 73mm Lager auch problematisch werden. Vielleicht muss ich auch nochmal mit Nicolai reden. Fährt denn überhaupt jemand ne Führung mit nem HS Rahmen


----------



## flyingscot (19. Juni 2009)

Mein Stinger liegt auch hier in der Ecke... vielleicht kann man mit einem geschickt an die Kettenstrebe gefrickelten Plastikteil eine Halterung für die Führungsrolle basteln. Dann hätte man sogar eine flexible Kettenführung die mit "einfedert".


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juni 2009)

Zur Not könnte man auch eine zweiteilige Carbon Grundplatte bauen. Einen Ring zur Innenlagerklemmung, und einen Arm für die Rolle der, zum Rahmen hin nach hinten versetzt, an diesem Ring verschraubt/verklebt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (19. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> das könnte mit dem 73mm Lager



ich weiss nicht ob ich gerade träume (bin ja bei der arbeit), aber irgendwo schwirrt mir immer was von 80mm innenlagerbreite bei hs option durch den kopf... konnte aber auf nicolai.net nix dazu finden... wird zeit das ich feierabend mache...


----------



## followupup (19. Juni 2009)

tagchen zusammen

ich sag nur kalenderwoche 33  dann ist es da...
freue mich waaahnnsinnig...

jetzt erstmal ne klingel bestellen, was man hat dat hat man 

gruß


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juni 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht ob ich gerade träume (bin ja bei der arbeit), aber irgendwo schwirrt mir immer was von 80mm innenlagerbreite bei hs option durch den kopf...


Wenn dann 83mm, das wäre aber höchst Merkwürdig. Die HS hat sowieso schon so nen schlechten Q-Faktor und 83mm wird eigentlich nur bei Rahmen mit 150mm Ausfallenden verbaut. Die Kettenline wäre dann auch alles andere als gut. 

@ followupup: Glückwunsch! Jetzt beginnt die Wartezeit. Ich hab sie zum Glück in 1-2 Wochen rum. Aber Vorfreude ist ja die schönste Freude


----------



## flyingscot (19. Juni 2009)

Nein, bei HS-Option wird ein 73er Innenlagergehäuse verbaut, ohne HS-Option ein 68er.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juni 2009)

Nochmals zur Kettenführung. Die Carbon-Platte mit Innenlagerklemmung von Coparni passt auf jeden Fall ohne Probleme mit der XT-Kurbel zusammen, hat noch jede Menge Luft zwischen Platte und Kurbelschrauben.


----------



## obim (20. Juni 2009)

Ahallo ...
ich mach grad eine Kollissionsprüfung und was seh ich da 
der SLX Umwerfer kollidiert mit der Kettenstrebe!

Hab den Umwerfer jetzt mal höher getan ... jetzt liegt die Kette auf der Kettenführung (vom SLX) und es is noch immer knapp mit der Kettenstrebe (und da is ja der Schaltzug drauf) 

Hab ich irgendwas übersehen 
Wieviel mm ungefähr is bei euch die Schelle vom Umwerfer vom Tretlagergehäuse weg?

Edit: mit der Schmitt wär das net passiert!


----------



## flyingscot (20. Juni 2009)

obim schrieb:


> Ahallo ...
> ich mach grad eine Kollissionsprüfung und was seh ich da
> der SLX Umwerfer kollidiert mit der Kettenstrebe!
> 
> Hab den Umwerfer jetzt mal höher getan ... jetzt liegt die Kette auf der Kettenführung (vom SLX) und es is noch immer knapp mit der Kettenstrebe (und da is ja der Schaltzug drauf)


Das hatte ich schonmal vor Monaten gepostet, es scheint aber sonst keiner ein Problem damit zu haben. Durch die neue Zugführung auf der Kettenstrebe sollte sich das Problem ja eigentlich noch verschärfen...

Ich habe hier -- ohne Zug auf der Kettenstrebe -- ein Abstand von ca. 35mm von Kettenstrebe zum Umwerferkäfig. Für einen Zug dazwischen wäre dann aber noch kein Platz:



(Umwerfer ist jetzt aber ein Downswing, das Problem aber das selbe).


Wenn ich auf mein 20er Zahnkranz schalte, liegt bei mir die Kette auch im Umwerferkäfig unten auf. Aber nur im ausgefederten Zustand, sobald man auf dem Rad sitzt und entsprechend 30-35% Sag hat, ist die Kette frei.


----------



## c_w (20. Juni 2009)

Ich hab das selbe beim CC... also im eingefederten liegts bei den kleinsten Ritzeln auf.


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Juni 2009)

nächsten monat die pedale.  im august der laufradsatz komplett und auf 135/12 umgerüstet. dann sparen bis weihnachten und ab 2010 wird helius am gefahren... yippieh!


----------



## flyingscot (20. Juni 2009)

Das mit dem Aufliegen der Kette im Käfig ist ja, wie oben geschrieben, eher unwichtig. Etwas unschön finde ich aber die nun nicht perfekt auf den Antrieb und das Schaltverhalten abstimmbare Umwerferposition. Man muss dann auf etwas Schaltkomfort verzichten. Ich hab mich daran gewöhnt, da die von mir gefahrene Kombination aus 20er und 36er sich warscheinlich sowieso nie so elegant schalten lassen würde, wie 22-32. Da machen die Nachteile durch den höheren Umwerfer auch nix mehr aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (20. Juni 2009)

Zur Umwerfer Problematik. Ich denke da ist ein kleiner Denkfehler drin. Bei 2-Fach wird der Umwerfer grundsätzlich optisch höher ausgerichtet. Die Leitbleche vom Umwerfer haben ja 3 Bereiche, einen für jedes Kettenblatt. bei 2- Fach werden nur die zweit unteren Bereiche verwendet.

Normalerweise haben neue Shimano Umerwerfer diesen kleinen Aufkleber zum ausrichten. Der Abstand ist damit ca 1mm zum großem Kettenblatt. Richtet man so einen Umwerfer ganz exakt mit einem 44kb aus, entspricht das einem Abstand zum 32 Kettenblatt von ca. 2,7cm. 

Wenn ich das Bild von flyingscot mal grob in Photoshop vermesse, sollte der Abstand locker hin kommen. Denkt man sich da noch ein 44er Blatt dran, dann wäre der Umwerfer eher zu weit unten platziert. Da Problem der schleifenden Kette kommt dann eher vom 20Kb, das gibt es von Shimano ja eigentlich nicht und der Umwerfer ist vermutlich nicht darauf ausgelegt.


----------



## flyingscot (20. Juni 2009)

Ich habe einfach mal mein altes 44er Kettenblatt an die entsprechende Position der Kettenblattschrauben gehalten: Dieser Abstand zwischen den Zähnen des 44er und dem Käfig ist bei mir ca. 12mm. Also gut 10mm höher als von Shimano vorgesehen. Und an dieser Position hat der Umwerferkäfig genau Kontakt mit der abgeklebten Kettenstrebe ohne Zug bei Ausnutzung des volle Hubes von 57mm.


@dreamdeep: Der große Zahnkranz auf dem Foto ist ein 36er, kein 32er.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Juni 2009)

ok dann hat es damit nichts zu tun. 12mm ist natürlich echt viel, da kann die Schaltqualtät ja nur leiden


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juni 2009)

@flyingscot: Hast Du mal Nicolai auf die Problematik angesprochen?


----------



## flyingscot (21. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> @flyingscot: Hast Du mal Nicolai auf die Problematik angesprochen?



Nein. Wie oben beschrieben habe ich ja eigentlich auch kein Problem, nur ein etwas schlechteres Schaltverhalten, welches aber bei der Kombination von 20er und 36er wohl sowieso nie perfekt sein wird.

Aber die Leute, die die Zugführung auf der Kettenstrebe haben und ein 32er nutzen -- oder noch problematischer 22/32/44 fahren -- haben sicher ein Problem. Möglicherweise auch ohne das sie es wissens, wenn sie den Umwerfer zu tief anschrauben.


----------



## DJT (21. Juni 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Aber die Leute, die die Zugführung auf der Kettenstrebe haben und ein 32er nutzen -- oder noch problematischer 22/32/44 fahren -- haben sicher ein Problem. Möglicherweise auch ohne das sie es wissens, wenn sie den Umwerfer zu tief anschrauben.



Des geht schon. Der Zug geht seitlich am Umwerferkäfig vorbei.
Richtig knapp wird's wenn die Kette auf'm kleinen KB ist und man ganz einfedert. Aber wenn die Umwerferhöhe "passt" dann gehts 
(ich fahr 20/32/44)


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juni 2009)

So langsam wird das Warten unerträglich - ende dieser oder nächste Woche soll mein AM kommen. Ich kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> So langsam wird das Warten unerträglich - ende dieser oder nächste Woche soll mein AM kommen. Ich kann es kaum erwarten



dann geht es dir ja wie mir!!
Laut Falco sollte der Rahmen letzte Woche die Endmontage erhalten. 
Also müsste er irgendwann die Tage bei meinem Händler eintreffen


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juni 2009)

Das ist echt zum platzen. Muss mich wirklich zusammenreißen nicht alle 3 Tage bei Nicolai anzurufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## followupup (24. Juni 2009)

bei dem bild von flyingscot , ist das ein topswing umwerfer ???

dachte am helius müsste ein downSwing dran. oder ist das wurscht?


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juni 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> dann geht es dir ja wie mir!!
> Laut Falco sollte der Rahmen letzte Woche die Endmontage erhalten.
> Also müsste er irgendwann die Tage bei meinem Händler eintreffen



das WARTEN hat ein Ende: 






Ein paar wenige Bilder sind noch in meinem Fotoalbum!!
Am Freitag gibt´s mehr Bilder wenn es fertig aufgebaut ist.


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juni 2009)

glückwunsch! ist das elox rot? sieht sehr nach orange aus.


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> glückwunsch! ist das elox rot? sieht sehr nach orange aus.



ist rot, kommt auf dem Foto nicht so rüber ....


----------



## 525Rainer (25. Juni 2009)

bei mir ganz klar rot! stell mal deinen bildschirm ein du fee!


----------



## haha (25. Juni 2009)

so ein detailfoto von den nähten lässt meine hose dann doch immer etwas anschwellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (26. Juni 2009)

haha schrieb:


> so ein detailfoto von den nähten lässt meine hose dann doch immer etwas anschwellen



naja, sooo scharf ist das Foto nu auch nicht


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Juni 2009)

bis auf den Spacerturm und die Sattelklemme fertig:











Rest kommt gleich ins Fotoalbum


----------



## kelpwald (27. Juni 2009)

Huh!

Weiss nich, ob das hier so hinpasst, aber hätte gerne eine Meinung zu meinem, äh, nja, schon, Kauf.

Hab kürzlich 'nen AM  in XL geordert.

Bin so 192cm, ca. 93er Schrittlänge, und von eher geringem Gewicht (<70k, glaubich).

XL wurde mir sowohl vom Händler als auch von den DSK-Jungs empfohlen (wird ein leicht modifiziertes DSK built bike). Top.

Allerdings war ich vor etwa 2 Wochen war ich kurz bei Nicolai in Lübbrechtsen, und dort meinte man, dass eventuell, angesichts meiner Statur und so, doch eher ein L sinnvoll sein könnte.

Nochmal mit dem Händler gequakt, der nochmal mit Nicolai und DSK telefoniert und dann doch beim XL gelandet.

Fand ich dann zunächst auch OK so.

Vorherige Probefahrt war Essig, nächstes aufgebautes "L" war 400+KM entfernt, "XL" Fehlanzeige, beim Händler nur "M". OK, hätte darauf warten sollen, dass N eins in "XL" aufbaut, aber ich war ja zunächst zufrieden mit der XL-Entscheidung. Außerdem möchte ich ja auch diesen Sommer noch auf den Berg...

Nun allerdings, da die Lieferzeit naht (noch so etwa 3 Wochen, wenn alles glatt läuft), bin ich doch etwas unschlüssig.

Da ich an der Bestellung nun wohl kaum noch was drehen kann, meine Frage: machen die 2 cm mehr wirklich einen Unterschied? 

Oder, noch schlimmer: Bin ich dumm und habe einen nicht mehr zu korrigierenden Fehler gemacht? 

Kurzer Vorbau is' eh schon drauf, und die paar Gramm mehr sind auch nicht das Problem. Eher schon die Vorstellung, wie Jan Ulrich über dem Rad zu hängen. 

Hoffe, dass sich jemand in mein Dilemma einfühlen kann...

Cheers, 

T

P.S.: Hab vor ca. 15 Jahren mit dem Bergradeln aufgehört, daher null Ahnung mehr von dem ganzen modernen Krams...


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Juni 2009)

So oder so, da hilft nur eines: probe fahren! Wenn Dein Bike noch nicht geschweißt wurde, sollte das ändern der Größe keinerlei Probleme bereiten.

Nichts wäre ärgerlicher als für das Geld die falsche Größe zu kaufen...


----------



## kelpwald (27. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> So oder so, da hilft nur eines: probe fahren! Wenn Dein Bike noch nicht geschweißt wurde, sollte das ändern der Größe keinerlei Probleme bereiten.
> 
> Nichts wäre ärgerlicher als für das Geld die falsche Größe zu kaufen...



Haste natürlich recht, danke auch für deine schnelle Antwort, aber, wie erwähnt, hab ich eh nicht so recht Ahnung, wie sich so'n Fahrrad heutzutage anfühlen sollte, ist lange her, dass ich durch den Wald gefahren bin... Hat ja beides Vor- und Nachteile, lang=stabiler Lauf, kurz=wendig, wenn ich's recht versteh.

Hätte mich auch besser ausdrücken sollen, meine Frage wäre also eher, ob die 2cm mehr zum Lenker ein unkorrigierbarer Fehler sind, oder ob man damit leben kann, also, ob man da mit Hilfe von Vorbau, Satelstütze in die in oder andere Richtung ausreichend korrigieren könnte... 

Oder, noch anders gesagt, fährt jemand mit vergleichbaren körperlichen Voraussetzungen so'n Ding in XL/L, und wie taugt's...?

Herrgott, ich weiß ja noch nicht mal so genau, wie mein bevorzugter Untergrund aussieht. Werde halt viel mit Freunden in den Alpen Tagestouren machen, ewig bergauffahren is eher nicht so mein Ding, wird und sollte auch nicht zu vermeiden sein, aber als zukünftiges Downhillmonster sehe ich mich nun auch nicht, dazu sind die Knochen zu alt. Eher so Medium-Bergab-Spaß-Suchender. Lifttickets sind für mich auch keine Blasphemie, insbesondere, wenn man eh normalerweise auf Saisonkarte unterwegs ist (also, Schneebrettmäßig).

Hach, herrje, letztlich hätte ich vielleicht doch erstmal nen paar Baumarkträder durchschrotten sollen, aber so'n N is' ja nun mal schon nen echtes CHHHRGHgenaudasWILLICHHABEN....!


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Juni 2009)

Wenn Du nicht probe fahren kannst, dann vertraue drauf was Nicolai empfiehlt. Ich persönlich bin aber der Meinung lieber zu klein als zu groß.

Die Einschubtiefe der Sattelstütze ändert sich beim AM auch nicht, muss immer bis Ende Oberrohr gehen und das Oberrohr ist bei allen Größen auf der gleichen Höhe.


----------



## kelpwald (28. Juni 2009)

@dreamdeep

Jo, da würd ich dir da (leider, aus meiner Sicht) auch recht geben, wahrscheinlich ist das jetzt allerdings etwas spät, mal sehen, werde mor... achnee, da ist ja Sonntach, also Montach nochmal das Telefon bemühen, vielen Dank in jedem Fall für deine Meinung, werd dann irgendwann mal meinen Ofen hier posten, in welcher Rahmengröße auch immer...

T

(der auf Fahrradputzen sch****, äh, pfeift und das Moped in Nanosilver bestellt hat, go, Patina!)


----------



## OldSchool (28. Juni 2009)

@kelpwald, habe ziemlich genau deine Maße. Habe mir damals ein Trombone(`97) in L gekauft (60iger Oberrohr). Mein Wiesmann HT (Maßrahmen) hat ein 60,5 cm Oberrohr und mein 2006er Morewood ST hat auch ein 60iger Oberrohr und mit allen bin ich von der Länge zufrieden. Bin der Meinung das du mit einem L besser beraten bist. Durch die Verwendung von breiteren Lenkern "verlängert" sich der Vorbau virtuell sowieso noch etwas.
Mit einem VRO Vorbau kann man immer noch etwas Feintuning in der Länge betreiben.
Würde für mich ein L bestellen.


----------



## kelpwald (28. Juni 2009)

@ oldschool

ok, meine mittlerweile auch, dass ein "L" irgendwie die flexiblere Wahl gewesen wäre, allerdings hat das das Helius auch als Xl "nur" ne 60,5er Oberrohrlänge, huh, nichtsdestotrotz, werd ma sehen, ob sich da nich noch was drehen lässt...

Danke.

T


----------



## OldSchool (28. Juni 2009)

Morgen,
Ich habe gerade auf der Nicolai Seite nachgeschaut. 

L= 60,5 cm

XL= 62,5 cm

Ich hoffe du kannst noch was drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (28. Juni 2009)

@kelpwald

Mach dir dir Mühe und fahre in Lübbrechtsen vorbei. Ist interresant und du kannst dir sicher sein welche Grösse du wirklich willst. 

Auf dem Weg kannste noch ne Runde im Harz drehen.

checkb


----------



## kelpwald (28. Juni 2009)

@oldschool
Jo, hast recht, da hab ich mich verguckt, hoppla, 62,5cm.


@checkb
Wie in #595 erwähnt, war ich neulich kurz in Lübbrechtsen, und bin dort ja erst auf den Trichter gekommen, dass eventuell ein "L"-Rahmen sinnvoller sein könnte...

Probefahrt wäre sicher 'ne super Idee gewesen, aber fahrbereite XLs/Ls nun einmal Fehlanzeige.

Na gut, danke euch, Montag ist Telefontag!


----------



## Speedpreacher (28. Juni 2009)

kelpwald schrieb:


> Huh!
> 
> Weiss nich, ob das hier so hinpasst, aber hätte gerne eine Meinung zu meinem, äh, nja, schon, Kauf.
> 
> ...



Habe ziemlich genau deine Maße: 191 cm lang und Beine ca. 92cm. Habe mir lt. Jahr ein Helius FR in XL geordert, auch ohne Probefahrt. Das funzt perfekt! Allerdings halte ich hier Maße wie Oberkörperlänge und Armlänge noch für entscheidend! Sicherlich ist ein Probefahrt das Optimum, aber mit einem Syntace VRO hast Du immernoch die Mgl. der Feinanpassung (da geht einiges um ehrlich zu sein). Schlussendlich ist das WAS Du fahren willst ja auch ausschlaggebend...
Würdeste nicht in Berlin wohnen könnteste mal bei mir vorbeischauen und ne Runde drehen 
Zudem meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass sich XL und L zumindest beim Helius FR nur in der Sattelrohrlänge unterscheiden (und da ist es nun fast unerheblich ob 2cm + oder -)...
Speedpreacher


----------



## OldSchool (28. Juni 2009)

Speedpreacher schrieb:


> Zudem meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass sich XL und L zumindest beim Helius FR nur in der Sattelrohrlänge unterscheiden (und da ist es nun fast unerheblich ob 2cm + oder -)...
> Speedpreacher



Nein, 60 cm und 62 cm Oberrohrlänge.


----------



## berkel (28. Juni 2009)

kelpwald schrieb:


> Kurzer Vorbau is' eh schon drauf, und die paar Gramm mehr sind auch nicht das Problem. Eher schon die Vorstellung, wie Jan Ulrich über dem Rad zu hängen.



Ich habe auch ähnliche Maße wie du (189/94). Mein aktuelles Bike (LV 901) hat ähnliche Maße wie das Helius AM Gr. L. Im Moment fahre ich es mit einem 75mm Vorbau und Syntace Vector Carbon (12°/680mm). Für sehr enge und technische Trails ist mir die "Sitzposition" einen Tick zu lang (werde daher einen 55er Vorbau montieren), für Trailtouren passt es aber gut so (ist trotzdem eher kompakt).

Wenn du noch nicht genau weißt, was für Gelände du fahren willst, ist es ohnehin schwierig die richtige Größe zu wählen. Wenn du nicht hauptsächlich sehr verblocktes/technisches Gelände fahren willst, ist es für flowige Trails und schnelle Downhills angenehmer etwas gestreckter/flacher auf bzw. im Bike zu stehen (gibt auch mehr Sicherheit).
Da dein Oberkörper wohl etwas länger ist als meiner, würde ich sagen, dass das Helius in Gr. XL für Trailtouren gut für dich passen sollte (wie Jan Ulrich wirst du da nicht auf dem Rad hängen, keine Sorge).


----------



## kelpwald (28. Juni 2009)

@speedpreacher

Danke für's Angebot, aber is tatsächlich nen bisschen weit...

@berkel+speedpreacher

Habt ihr recht, hat so oder so Vor- und Nachteile, wird man sehen müssen - und 'nen paar Mark für diverse Vorbauten auf Kante legen. 
In jedem Fall is der Ulle recht schnell unterwegs gewesen, kann also so falsch nicht gewesen sein, seine Sitzposition


@ alle

War wahrscheinlich auch grundsätzlich ne dumme Frage von mir, wenn ich sowieso noch nicht so recht weiß, wie mein bevorzugter Untergrund aussehen wird. 

Rechnerisch, also laut meinen Maßen, wird ein "XL" schon absolut richtig sein, da werd ich wohl schon korrekt mit fahren können. Die Canyon-Website z.B. würde mir auch 'nen XL-Rahmen verkaufen, mein Stadtradl (CD) hat auch nen XL-Rahmen, was so auch OK ist.

Bin ja auch nur ins Grübeln gekommen, weil der Vinc bei N meinte, das auch nen "L" in Frage kommen könnte.
Und da es nun so scheint, als ob fast niemand hier 'nen Rahmen größer als "L" fährt, tendentiell "M", setzt dann der Herdentrieb bei mir ein...

Für "L" würde ja zunächst nur das leichtere Handling auf der Strecke-bin nun nicht allzu kräftig gebaut- sprechen.
Und natürlich, dass man 'nen "L"-Rahmen im Zweifelsfall wohl besser wieder los wird (falls ich zum CC-Fitnessjunkie werde, oder DH-Selbstmordtendezen entwickele und das AM mal verticken will...).

Um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen, werd ich nächste Woche noch was rumtelefonieren, aber schätze, dass 

a) da eh nix mehr zu machen is'
und 
b) "XL" für mich sowieso richtiger sein wird.

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## OldSchool (28. Juni 2009)

kelpwald schrieb:


> b) "XL" für mich sowieso richtiger sein wird.
> 
> Schönen Sonntag!



Hast recht ,dass wichtigste ist sich seine Entscheidung schön zu reden um ein gutes Gefühl zu bekommen. 
 Soll ein Scherz sein um deine Laune zu verbessern.


----------



## der-gute (28. Juni 2009)

und wenns net passt, dann kannste Dich gerne bei mir melden...

mit 196 cm bin ich da wohl der Passende für.

;-)

Im Ernst, wenns net passt, dann PN an mich!


----------



## timbowjoketown (30. Juni 2009)

Bei so einer Entscheidung ist doch klar das man ein wenig Nervenflattern bekommt. Denke das XL passt und die Vorbaumöglichkeiten geben ja auch noch was her. Wenns da ist bitte Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kelpwald (2. Juli 2009)

Jo,

Dank euch allen,  

nach allerhand Gequake und unter massivem Einsatz von Zollstöcken an diversen anderen Rädern wird's wohl beim XL bleiben. 

Meine erste Sorge als langjähriger Nicht-Radsportler sollte wohl wirklich das technisch korrekte Erklimmen des Berges, weniger das sprungverzierte talwärtsgleiten sein, denn meine zukünftigen Mitfahrer sind so sportbegeisterte süddeutsche Liftkartenhasser... 
Da hilft wohl eher ne korrekte Kletter- und Geradeausposition als 'nen spassiger BMX-Rahmen, schätze.

Was soll man da machen... 


@OldSchool:
manchmal hilft wirklich nur Galgenhumor... So oder so wird's falsch sein. 

@der-gute:
bist der Erste, der Nachricht kriegt, wenn ich das Moped doch nicht gescheit bewegen kann  . Allerdings, wie vorher schon erwähnt: Nanosilver= Dirty all the time. Irgendjemand muss das ja kaufen.

@timbowjoketown
Ich hoffe, du hast recht. Kamera hat Strom, muss nur noch das Radl kommen... 2-3 Wochen, schätze...

Bis dahin.


----------



## der-gute (2. Juli 2009)

Nano silver hab ich erst gestern Nacht auf der Homepage von Nicolai beim FR bewundert.

Fand ich gar net so schlecht...

;-)


----------



## kelpwald (2. Juli 2009)

Najanu, 

schick ist das auf jeden Fall, hab ich mir aber vor ca. 2 Wochen bei N in echt angeschaut. 

Das Ganze kommt definitiv eher silberfarben als grau rüber (nicht so wie's im Katalog wirkt), am ehesten wie ein Apple-Rechner. 
Allerdings ist die Oberfläche noch entschieden rauer, und das ist auch das Problem: 
Hartnäckigen Schmutz kriegt man da nie wieder runter, weil der sich in den Poren festsetzt. Mir ist das egal, ein Bergrad kann ruhig etwas Patina haben, aber genau das muss ja nicht jedermanns Fall sein. 

Mir schien die Oberfläche betonhart zu sein, und insofern ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Pulver (schwer, Platzer) und Elox (dünn, empfindlich). Wird man sehen.

Cheers


----------



## der-gute (2. Juli 2009)

...wie ein Mac...

würde dann zu meinem alten PB 12 " und zum neuen MBP passen ;-)


----------



## c_w (2. Juli 2009)

kelpwald schrieb:


> Mir schien die Oberfläche betonhart zu sein, und insofern ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Pulver (schwer, Platzer) und Elox (dünn, empfindlich). Wird man sehen.
> 
> Cheers



Also wer das Eloxat von Nicolai als empfindlich bezeichnet, der hat's noch nie nach jahrelangem Einsatz gesehen *g*


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Juli 2009)

soll heissen: keine spuren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (6. Juli 2009)

Um mir die Wartezeit zu vertreiben, habe ich mich heute mal um die Pedale fürs AM gekümmert und war bei Götz Pulverbeschichtung um die Wellgo MG-1 Sandstrahlen zu lassen. Nun habe ich passende RAW Magnesium Pedale, die Oberfläche sieht einfach nur cool aus und spart nochmal 10g Gewicht 

Btw.lagen dort jede Menge Rahmen der "Asia Importmarke" zum Beschichten rum


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juli 2009)

Yeah, mein Rahmen ist angekommen, jetzt muss ich nur noch den Tag schnell hinter mich bringen und heute Abend geht es an den Aufbau


----------



## BOSTAD (23. Juli 2009)

Wünsche dir viel Spass und gutes Gelingen.


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juli 2009)

Danke


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Yeah, mein Rahmen ist angekommen, jetzt muss ich nur noch den Tag schnell hinter mich bringen und heute Abend geht es an den Aufbau



schönes Gefühl, gelle!!
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau, un Bilder nicht vergessen


----------



## checkb (23. Juli 2009)

Hau rein. Es macht so ne Laune das AM über die Trails zu heizen. 

Gruss aus den hohen Bergen, checkb


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juli 2009)

Danke 

Oh mann, bin so durch den Wind, der Rahmen ist einfach nur geil geworden. Hab jetzt erstmal 3 Stunden poliert, jetzt wird der Steuersatz eingepresst


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Juli 2009)

Vor dem polieren mit scotch bright, so wie er von Nicolai geliefert wird:
















Nach dem polieren, sorry für das schlechte Bild, mach bei gelegenheit ein besseres






PornPurple Extra Love Decals


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2009)

fettfettfett!


----------



## DJT (24. Juli 2009)

schickes Teil!

Geht der 2,5er Muddy Mary beim AM hinten problemlos durch? 

Grüße DJT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (24. Juli 2009)

Beim 09 FR gehts garnicht also würde es mich wundern wenn es beim AM passt. 
Ich wechsel zwischen: Muddy Mury 2,35, Big Betty 2,4, Minion F 2,7 u. Ardent 2,4 und die passen alle super.


----------



## BOSTAD (24. Juli 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> schickes Teil!
> 
> Geht der 2,5er Muddy Mary beim AM hinten problemlos durch?
> 
> Grüße DJT



Hier siehst du den 2,35 und das ist schon knapp bemessen.


----------



## DJT (24. Juli 2009)

Danke


----------



## checkb (24. Juli 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> schickes Teil!
> 
> Geht der 2,5er Muddy Mary beim AM hinten problemlos durch?
> 
> Grüße DJT



Hatte ich dir nicht auf deine PM geantwortet?  

Der MM 2,5 passt, doch muss dass Laufrad absolut sauber laufen. Leider habe ich das Problem, mir immer wieder ne Delle reinzufahren und der MM 2,5 stösst in der Schräglage an. Der 2,35er MM sollte jedoch ohne Probleme passen.

checkb


----------



## DJT (24. Juli 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> .... doch muss dass Laufrad absolut sauber laufen. Leider habe ich das Problem, mir immer wieder ne Delle reinzufahren ....



Dann werd ich wohl das gleiche Problem haben 
Kam keine PN, dacht Du wärst viell. im Stress oder im Urlaub.
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## sluette (25. Juli 2009)

so, hier mal ein kleines update:

signature grips von ACROS:







fox 36van r:






gefällt mir aber noch nicht so, mal schauen ob ich irgendwo decals in nato olive her bekomme...


----------



## BOSTAD (25. Juli 2009)

abgefahren, was es alles gibt.


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Juli 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich habe hier -- ohne Zug auf der Kettenstrebe -- ein Abstand von ca. 35mm von Kettenstrebe zum Umwerferkäfig. Für einen Zug dazwischen wäre dann aber noch kein Platz:
> 
> 
> 
> (Umwerfer ist jetzt aber ein Downswing, das Problem aber das selbe).



Ich habe heute die Kollisions-Kontrolle gemacht. Zur Umwerfer Positionierung habe ich das 44er Kettenblatt montiert und den Umwerfer korrekt, anhand des Aufklebers justiert. 

Bei Komplett komprimierten Dämpfer hat es immer noch ausreichend Platz zwischen Schwinge und Umwerferkäfig, selbst wenn man sich voll in den Durchschlagschutz wirft. 

Weiss nicht ob was an den Rahmen geändert wurde, aber das Problem kann ich bei meinem Rahmen nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## flyingscot (25. Juli 2009)

Ich habe bei mir eine Kollisionskontrolle ohne Dämpfer gemacht. Entsprechend dem Hub bei einem Abstand von 200mm-57mm=143mm zwischen den Dämpferaufnahmen muss mein Umwerfer ca. 1cm höher positioniert werden als üblich. Bei dieser Einfederungsposition hat auch mein Hinterreifen (Fat Albert 2.35-Zoll) fast Kontakt mit dem Sitzrohr.

Der Durchschlagsschutz beim DHX Coil ist ja gut 5mm dick und von Hand bekommt man den kaum komprimiert. Vielleicht rührt daher die Differenz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obim (26. Juli 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> mal schauen ob ich irgendwo decals in nato olive her bekomme...



... aktuelles Gesamtgewicht _ohne_ Nato Decals = ?


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Juli 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Der Durchschlagsschutz beim DHX Coil ist ja gut 5mm dick und von Hand bekommt man den kaum komprimiert. Vielleicht rührt daher die Differenz...


Ich habe den den Durchschlagschutz durch heftiges wippen mit dem ganzen Körpergewicht (ohne Feder) komprimiert. Die letzten 5mm des Durchschlagsschlutz machen eigentlich kaum mehr was aus beim Abstand vom Unwerfer zur Schwinge. Also zumindest mit dem DHX Coil gibt es in dieser Hinsicht keinerlei Probleme. Werde das bei Gelegenheit mal mit dem RP23 testen.


----------



## sluette (26. Juli 2009)

keine ahnung, ich meine mit der wotan hät's knappe 15kg auf die waage gebracht. da die wotan ja bleischwer ist wird's nun wieder unter 15kg liegen. ich werd's mal auf die personenwaage stellen...



obim schrieb:


> ... aktuelles Gesamtgewicht _ohne_ Nato Decals = ?


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Juli 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Der Durchschlagsschutz beim DHX Coil ist ja gut 5mm dick und von Hand bekommt man den kaum komprimiert. Vielleicht rührt daher die Differenz...



Du hattest (fast) recht. Ich habe gestern festgestellt, das ich im Bikemarkt einen DHX mit 51mm, anstatt wie angegeben 57mm, erwischt habe. Der geht jetzt zurück zum Verkäufer.

Habe nun vorher meinen RP23 (57mm) eingebaut. Da sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus, der Abstand auf dem Foto von oben geht nun gegen null. Der Umwerfer stösst haarscharf nicht an. Es passt exakt ein Blatt Papier durch, welches sich auch bei voll komprimierten Dämpfer noch bewegen lässt. Das nenne ich deutsche Ingenieurskunst  

Zum testen habe ich die Luft komplett aus dem RP23 gelassen und durch drauf sitzen und wippen den Dämpfer komprimiert. Der Endanschlag ohne Luft, ist aber ein Zustand den man Imho so nie erreichen wird. Aber wie gesagt, selbst dann wäre alles im grünen Bereich.


...


----------



## flyingscot (27. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Zum testen habe ich die Luft komplett aus dem RP23 gelassen und durch drauf sitzen und wippen den Dämpfer komprimiert. Der Endanschlag ohne Luft, ist aber ein Zustand den man Imho so nie erreichen wird. Aber wie gesagt, selbst dann wäre alles im grünen Bereich.
> ...



Der RP23 hat auch einen kleinen internen Durchschlagschutz von 2mm, wenn ich recht entsinne. Daher hab ich es einfach ohne Dämpfer gemessen. Ist auch einfacher als das rumwippen 

Ich habe aber die Kettenstrebe noch großzügig abgeklebt. Aber es gibt mir schon zu denken, wieso das bei dir so perfekt passt. Dabei habe ich die gesamte Problematik bei der Montage eines anderen Umwerfers erneut verifizieren können. Kannst du mal deinen Abstand zwischen Umwerferkäfig und Kettenstrebe messen (also genau der auf meinem Bild eingezeichnete)?


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Juli 2009)

Bin gleich wieder da. Geh mal kurz messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (28. Juli 2009)

So wieder da. Der Abstand beträgt 3,4 - 3,6mm.

Imho ist der Test mit der 143mm Leere nicht aussagekräftig. Der Rp23 erreicht dieses auch nicht. In diesem Fall wurde es den O-Ring von der Gleitfläche schieben. Der Test ohne Luft ist das aussagekräftiger. Die Luft kann ja nicht auf null Volumen komprimiert werden, deshalb hat es da im befüllten Zustand immer noch etwas Sicherheitsabstand.

Ach ja ganz vergessen, falls jemand nen DHX abzugeben hat, bitte melden


----------



## DJT (28. Juli 2009)

Dann geb ich mal meinen Senf dazu:



dreamdeep schrieb:


> Habe nun vorher meinen RP23 (57mm) eingebaut. Da sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus, der Abstand auf dem Foto von oben geht nun gegen null. Der Umwerfer stösst haarscharf nicht an. Es passt exakt ein Blatt Papier durch, welches sich auch bei voll komprimierten Dämpfer noch bewegen lässt. Das nenne ich deutsche Ingenieurskunst
> ...



Ist bei mir genauso (schon vor längerem mal getestet) 
Der Reifen (FatAlbert 2,4) hat dann noch ca. 3-4mm Luft bis zum Sitzrohr.
Manchmal kommt's jedoch vor das ich den kompletten Kolbenhub genutzt habe und der Reifen hat das Sitzrohr vom Dreck leicht freigestreift 
Viel Spaß beim grübeln


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2009)

Ich mag Rätsel: Metalle sind elastisch!


----------



## flyingscot (28. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> So wieder da. Der Abstand beträgt 3,4 - 3,6mm.



Ich meinte beim entlasteten Zustand wie auf meinem Foto. Oder meinst du 3.4-3.6*cm*? Dann wäre es bei mir mit meinen 3.5cm ja gleich.

Apropo: Der Gleitring ist bei mir schonmal vom Kolben gerutscht, muss wohl ein Durchschlag gewesen sein...


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Juli 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich meinte beim entlasteten Zustand wie auf meinem Foto. Oder meinst du 3.4-3.6*cm*? Dann wäre es bei mir mit meinen 3.5cm ja gleich.



Ups, natürlich meinte ich *cm*, war spät gestern Abend 

Der Abstand entspricht der Ausrichtung mit einem 44er KB exakt nach dem angebrachten Aufkleber, wie auf dem Bild oben zu sehen.


----------



## Maxximum (28. Juli 2009)

der gleitring am rp23 rutscht weit vorm durchschlag bereits vom kolben. als ich den noch im fritzz hatte ist das oft ( eig nach jeder tour) vorgekommen dass der ring unten war. wohlgemerkt ohne direkten durchschlag. sogut wie voll komprimiert war der dämpfer aber sicherlich.


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Juli 2009)

Bin heute nun den RP23 ausgiebig gefahren. Der Hinterbau gefällt mir dem DHX Coil eindeutig besser. Der RP fliegt wieder raus, sobald ich nen DHX gefunden habe.


----------



## Maxximum (28. Juli 2009)

naja ich hab den rp23 im fritzz eigentlich mehr als schlecht gefunden. dafür dass er so teuer ist und von fox so angepriesen wird......... 
seit ich jetzt nen alten vanilla rc stahldämpfer drin hab spricht der hinterbau auch endlich so an wie er soll.


----------



## flyingscot (29. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Der Abstand entspricht der Ausrichtung mit einem 44er KB exakt nach dem angebrachten Aufkleber, wie auf dem Bild oben zu sehen.



Ich habe gerade auch nochmal nachgemessen, ca. 4.0cm Abstand bei mir (bzw. 3.9cm mit der Abklebung). Die Zähne eines 44er-Ritzels (drangehalten) haben dann ca. 11mm Abstand zum Umwerfer.

Möglicherweise könnte ich bei mir den Umwerfer also noch ca. 5mm runtersetzten. Bleibt noch eine Restabweichung von ca. 4-5mm. Aktuell ändere ich aber garnix, da es in Kürze in die Alpen geht


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Juli 2009)

Hab zwar schon ein Bild in der Helius Galerie gepostet, aber der vollständigkeit halber hier noch die Teileliste und ein paar Detailbilder von meinem AM-Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (31. Juli 2009)

schönes bike hast du dir da gebastelt. einzig die lenkerfarbe passt nicht richtig ins konzept. 
viel spaß damit !


----------



## kroiterfee (31. Juli 2009)

wie sluette schn sagte: bis auf den lenker echt ein geilo geschoss...


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Juli 2009)

Dankeschön für die Blumen 

Ja, der Lenker - sehr schwierige Sache. Es gibt in dieser Gewichtsklasse (Carbon / 222g) und Breite (71cm) nur nicht besseres im DH/FR Bereich. Der Syntace Vector Carbon hat mir zu wenig Rise und ist zu schmal und vom FSA GRAVITY CARBON hört man zu viel schlechtes. Und das war es dann auch schon an Auswahl. Einen XC Lenker möchte ich meinem Fahrstill nicht zumuten. Mein ganzer Aufbau entspricht eher einem Freeridebike und so wird es (zeitweise) auch eingesetzt.

Funktion und Gewicht steht bei mir klar vor Design/Farbzusammenstellung. Ausser jemand hat mir den ultimativen Tip zu einem Lenker der die oben genannten Anforderungen erfüllt, dann tausche ich sofort die Handlebar


...


----------



## obim (31. Juli 2009)

... jetzt werd ich nochmal neugiering und frag mich was es mit den Griffen auf sich hat, die Form is doch eher ungewÃ¶hnlich, oder?
Greifst du beim Schalten immer um?

A propos Kollisionen, ich bin von einem 26-32 Setup ausgegangen,
wenn ich den Umwerfer am 32er ausrichte schlÃ¤gts an, soweit ich
mich erinner mit eingebautem DÃ¤mpfer und ohne Laufrad.

Auf dem Bild:




sieht mans eh sehr gut ... schÃ¤tzte das sind gut 2cm,
ev. a bisserl tiefer geht noch,
mein Umwerfer is jedenfals Ã¤hnlich hoch montiert.
Die aktuell gÃ¼nstigste Quelle fÃ¼r die HS ist BMO (539,-â¬), richtig?


----------



## timbowjoketown (31. Juli 2009)

Eher HiBike mit 499 â¬ http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=1fe476c1efbd449bd6363096d6b12d4c

@dreamdeep: super Bike, gefÃ¤llt mir sehr gut, viel SpaÃ damit!


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Juli 2009)

obim schrieb:


> ... jetzt werd ich nochmal neugiering und frag mich was es mit den Griffen auf sich hat, die Form is doch eher ungewÃ¶hnlich, oder?
> Greifst du beim Schalten immer um?


Das sind eigentlich ganz normale Griffe mit Flansch (Intense Odi LockOn).  
Durch den Flansch hat man mehr Halt und kann nicht nach Innen abrutschen. Ausserdem hat man immer eine definierte Postion.
Der Flansch hat unten eine Aussparung, damit man ohne Problem mit dem Daumen die Trigger bedienen kann. Umgreifen (?) tue ich nicht, ist auch nicht nÃ¶tig. Zeigefinger liegt auf der Bremse und mit Daumen wird geschaltet.




> A propos Kollisionen, ich bin von einem 26-32 Setup ausgegangen,
> wenn ich den Umwerfer am 32er ausrichte schlÃ¤gts an, soweit ich
> mich erinner mit eingebautem DÃ¤mpfer und ohne Laufrad.


Ich habe ein 22/33 Setup. Der Umwerfer ist nach Shimanovorgabe ausgerichtet, dazu habe ich ein 44er Blatt montiert. Hatte dazu ein Bild auf der vorigen Seite gepostet. 

Weis nicht ob ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, aber wenn man den Umwerfer am 32er Blatt ausrichtet, wÃ¤re er definitiv in der falschen Position. Das Leitblech hat 3 Bereiche fÃ¼r jedes KB, d.h. der Bereich der eigentlich fÃ¼r das groÃe Blatt konzipiert ist, wÃ¼rde dann das mittlere Blatt bedienen. Was der Funktion nicht zutrÃ¤glich ist. 



> Die aktuell gÃ¼nstigste Quelle fÃ¼r die HS ist BMO (539,-â¬), richtig?



Kauf die dir goldene Kundenkarte fÃ¼r 25â¬ dazu, dann bekommst Du das Set fÃ¼r 485,15â¬ und ein Jahr lang 10% auf alles.

EDIT: 

@timbowjoketown: Danke 

...


----------



## obim (31. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Weis nicht ob ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, aber wenn man den Umwerfer am 32er Blatt ausrichtet, wäre er definitiv in der falschen Position. Das Leitblech hat 3 Bereiche für jedes KB, d.h. der Bereich der eigentlich für das große Blatt konzipiert ist, würde dann das mittlere Blatt bedienen. Was der Funktion nicht zuträglich ist.



Dochdoch, du hast mich richtig verstanden ...
in der Beschreibung zum SLX steht, dass der Umwerfer zum Bashguard (=32)
  ausgerichtet werden soll - und so funktioniert er bei mir auch am besten.




Edit: thx timbowjoketown


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Juli 2009)

Die Anleitung bezieht sich auf den 2-Fach SLX Umwerfer (FD-M665/M667) in Verbindung mit der 2-fach Kurbel mit 22/36 (FC-M665). 

Hast Du den 2-Fach Umwerfer im Einsatz? In diesem Fall würde es natürlich kein Sinn machen ihn mit einem 44er Blatt auszurichten. Der normale 3-fach SLX Umwerfer FD-M661 (bzw. jeder andere 3-Fach Umwefer) wäre allerdings, nach der in der Anleitung beschrieben Methode, falsch ausgerichtet, ausser der Bashguard entspricht vom Durchmesser einem 44 Blatt. 

Meine Aussage im vorigen Posting bezieht sich auf einen normalen 3-Fach Umwerfer, wie den XT.


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Juli 2009)

schickes bike! wär mir zu heavy mit dem stahlfeder aber macht bergab bestimmt mächtig spass! hab ich das gewicht überlesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (31. Juli 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> schickes bike! wär mir zu heavy mit dem stahlfeder aber macht bergab bestimmt mächtig spass! hab ich das gewicht überlesen?



Danke 

Gewicht hast Du tatsächlich überlesen, Teileliste ist oben verlinkt. Gewicht mit DHX Coil 14,99 kg und mit RP23 14,49 kg. 

Nachdem ist jetzt beide Konfiguration eine zeit gefahren bin. Steht eindeutig fest, der DHX muss es sein. Ich empfinde einen großen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Dämpfern. Zusammen mit der Coil Gabel ist das Fahrwerk einfach nur klasse 


....


----------



## softbiker (31. Juli 2009)

Bezüglich Lenker hätte ich da einen Vorschlag

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19256

oder http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:KrrB8sBG-F4J:www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx%3FModelID%3D19255+sunline+v1+carbon&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de

Der V1 ist ein geiles Gerät.


----------



## dreamdeep (1. August 2009)

Danke für den Vorschlag 

Die Sunline Parts sind wirklich sehr fein, habe ich mir auch schon oft angeschaut. Allerdings ist der Alu V1 rund 60g schwerer und die Carbon Ausführung hat zu wenig Rise, nur eine XC Freigabe und ist zu schmal. 

Breite 70-71cm, mind. 3cm Rise, Gewicht unter 220g mit FR/DH Freigabe, das wären die Eckdaten.

Hinzukommt das sich der Monkeylight einfach hammergeil fährt - super steif aber trotzdem mit einer guten Eigendämpfung wenn es ans grobe geht. Die Oberfläche ist durch die CNT composite Oberfläche super robust. Im Endeffekt wäre der Monkeylight ohne den Bronze/Golfaufdruck das optimale. Irgendwann wird Easton bestimmt mal einen Nachfolger mit neuem Design raus bringen


----------



## kelpwald (2. August 2009)

So, hervorragend, die Moppe is angekommen. Danke nochmals an alle für die Anteilnahme an meiner kurzen Phase der Verwirrung.

Ist beim XL-Rahmen geblieben, und nach kurzer Testausfahrt halte ich fest, dass das auch kein Grund zur Beunruhigung ist. Passt. Ein Problem ist eher schon der Fitnesszustand des Fahrers...

Nächste Woche darf die Mühle in die Alpen, mal sehen, was ich dann sage. Zumindest sollte es bessere Fotos geben.

Ach ja, die Gabelsticker sind schon runter, und ja, der Vorbau ist zumindest fragwürdig. 

Öhm, genau, Nanosilver bietet N nicht mehr an, soll angeblich Probleme mit Abplatzern geben, also hab' ich das andere Silber genommen, also das vom Alu selber, is' ja auch Quatsch, Silber mit Silberfarbe überzustreichen...

Schönen Sonntag, ich geh' zur Feier des Tages nen Bier trinken, rein aus Fitnessgründen.

Cheers!


P.S: Das unten rechts in der Ecke ist ein Ventilator, is ziemlich warm hier, heute...


----------



## kelpwald (2. August 2009)

@dreamdeep

verdammt, lila wär' natürlich auch ne Option gewesen!


----------



## dreamdeep (2. August 2009)

Schönes AM, gefällt mir gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (2. August 2009)

der rahmen gefälllt mir auch sehr gut! raw und bunter hinterbau hatten wir glaub ich noch nicht, sehr geil!
die aufkleber könnt ich mit in schwarz auch noch gut vorstellen..
der aufbau spricht mich aktuell noch nicht so an aber das ist geschmackssache..
ich denke silberner lenker und silberne felgen würden sehr gut passen..


----------



## frankweber (3. August 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Danke für den Vorschlag
> 
> Die Sunline Parts sind wirklich sehr fein, habe ich mir auch schon oft angeschaut. Allerdings ist der Alu V1 rund 60g schwerer und die Carbon Ausführung hat zu wenig Rise, nur eine XC Freigabe und ist zu schmal.
> 
> ...


 Schau dir mal den FSA Gravity Carbon an. Leicht, viel Rise und gut mit grauer Beschriftung zum Raw

gruß Frank .


----------



## 525Rainer (12. August 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/436478

leck mich fett! hab das foto grad im litevilleforum entdeckt 
HIER ZUERST in Zukunft!!!


----------



## der-gute (12. August 2009)

das Foto is original im Berlin Faden...


----------



## gnafert (12. August 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/436478
> 
> leck mich fett! hab das foto grad im litevilleforum entdeckt
> HIER ZUERST in Zukunft!!!



bin gerade am schrauben. wenn fertig, gibts freilich hier zuerst fotos


----------



## timtim (12. August 2009)

gnafert schrieb:


> bin gerade am schrauben. wenn fertig, gibts freilich hier zuerst fotos


sorry Jan , war etwas voreilig ,meine schuld 

ich wollt den Alex bischen nervös machen..................


----------



## der-gute (12. August 2009)

aha im quadrat...


----------



## dreamdeep (13. August 2009)

Spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken den SLX 2-Fach Top Swing Umwerfer (FD-M665) am AM zu montieren. 

Ich weiss, eigentlich ist das Helius für einen Down Swing Umwerfer vorgesehen, meine mich aber zu erinnern, dass jemand erfolgreich einen Top-Swing verbaut hat?


----------



## botswana23 (25. August 2009)

Hi,

würde gerne mein AM etwas leichter machen um damit ein kleines Marathon Rennen zu bestreiten. Dazu hätte ich ein paar Fragen bezüglich den Schrauben am Rahmen und die Festigkeit. Sorry bin nicht so bewandert in Mechanik und Festigkeitslehre. 

1. Schrauben am Rado (6x)-> Welche Kräfte wirken da ? Bin mir nicht sicher weil die Schraubachse dort verschraubt ist.

2. Die 6 Schrauben (Torx) welche den vorderen Dämpferschlitten halten, je 3 Stück auf einer Seite.

Zur Zeit wiegt mein AM 13,9 kg und Ziel ist 12,9 kg müsste zu schaffen sein.

Gruß


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. August 2009)

Willst du mit den Schrauben 1 Kg Gewicht sparen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botswana23 (25. August 2009)

Hi,

mit den Schrauben werde ich wohl nicht ein Kilo einsparen können, selbst wenn ich sie alle weglasse.

Insgesamt ein Kilo.


----------



## dreamdeep (25. August 2009)

Soweit ich weiss und wie auch in den Techsheets vermerkt, verwendet Nicolai am Dämpferschlitten Schrauben mit der höchsten Festigkeitsklasse (12.9) mit einer Zugfestigkeit von 1200 N/mm². Daran kannst Du Dich orientieren. 

Keine Ahnung ob es Titanschrauben mit dieser Zugfestigkeit gibt. Aber bei den 6 Schrauben hätte ich persönlich keine Bedenken die von Jäger Motortsport mit 1000 N/mm² einzusetzen.
http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/product_info.php?info=p37_TSD-Titan.html

Keine Ahnung was für die Rado für Schrauben verwendet werden, auf jeden Fall keine 12.9 und auf mich machen sie einen ziemlich billigen Eindruck. Teilweise sind bei mir nicht mal die Köpfe sauber geformt sondern haben leichte vertiefungen drin.

Grundsätzlich wurde ich in dieser Sache eine Mail an Nicolai schreiben, damit Du Gewissheit hast. Die Antwort bitte hier veröffentlichen


----------



## frankweber (25. August 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss und wie auch in den Techsheets vermerkt, verwendet Nicolai am Dämpferschlitten Schrauben mit der höchsten Festigkeitsklasse (12.9) mit einer Zugfestigkeit von 1200 N/mm². Daran kannst Du Dich orientieren.
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob es Titanschrauben mit dieser Zugfestigkeit gibt. Aber bei den 6 Schrauben hätte ich persönlich keine Bedenken die von Jäger Motortsport mit 1000 N/mm² einzusetzen.
> http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/product_info.php?info=p37_TSD-Titan.html
> ...


 

Für das Rado verwende ich schon seit Jahren Titantorx für Bremsscheiben.

Das ist sowieso über die geklemmte oder geschraubte Achse zusätzlich noch angepresst, was soll also passieren.

Beim Dämpferschlitten auf keinen Fall Titan, hatte ich probiert und innerhalb von 200 km alle Schrauben verbogen.
Seit da fahr ich im FR sogar 8 statt 6 Schrauben aus Stahl!


----------



## dreamdeep (25. August 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Beim Dämpferschlitten auf keinen Fall Titan, hatte ich probiert und innerhalb von 200 km alle Schrauben verbogen.
> Seit da fahr ich im FR sogar 8 statt 6 Schrauben aus Stahl!



Gut zu wissen


----------



## fuzzball (25. August 2009)

botswana23 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> würde gerne mein AM etwas leichter machen um damit ein kleines Marathon Rennen zu bestreiten. Dazu hätte ich ein paar Fragen bezüglich den Schrauben am Rahmen und die Festigkeit. Sorry bin nicht so bewandert in Mechanik und Festigkeitslehre.
> 
> ...



für ein XC Rennen z.B. zunächst leichtere Reifen und Schläuche (oder gleich tubeless) - z.B. RK 2.2 SS oder Ron Evo 2.25.
Für gute Tipps empfiehlt sich immer eine Teileliste der derzeit verbauten Teile


----------



## flyingscot (25. August 2009)

Als letztes Jahr meine CC-Hardtail kurz von nem Marathon zerbröselte, habe ich mein damaliges Enduro (es war noch nicht mein jetztiges Helius AM) kurzerhand mit allen leichten Teilen des CC-Bikes umgebaut. Resultat: von ca. 14.5kg auf 12kg.

Ausgetauscht hab ich aber viel: Gabel, Radsatz inkl. Kassette/Reifen, Kurbel, Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau, Pedale, Schaltung, Bremsen. War irgendwie spannend, am meisten Wirkung (=bessere Beschleunigung) bringen aber sicherlich leichtere Laufräder bzw. leichtere Reifen.


----------



## botswana23 (25. August 2009)

Danke für die Antworten.

Die Schrauben am Dämpferschlitten lass ich dann lieber.

Bei den Schrauben am Rado bin ich sogar am überlegen ob ich welche aus Alu nehme. Selbst wenn sie reissen dürfte nicht viel passieren.

Schraubentausch:

1. Rado Stahl gegen Alu
2. Hintere Schraubachse Maxle gegen Hadley
3. Stahl Schrauben an den Leitungshalter gegen Alu
4. Dämpferschrauben Stahl gegen Titan (8x70 und 8x20)

Ich habe mal bei Falco nachgefragt vor einer Weile, die Antwort war wie nicht anders zu erwarten.

"Nicolai hat alle Schrauben so ausgesucht das sie den entsprechend auftretenden Kräften Stand halten. Sie raten deswegen keine Schrauben gegen leichtere auszutauschen."


Gruß


----------



## abbath (25. August 2009)

Du hast 'nen ~3kg Rahmen und willst 20g mit Aluschrauben an einem trangenden Teil sparen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. August 2009)

Wenn er Spass hat...
Ich überlege immer, was mach ich wenn die Aluschraube kaputt geht und ich 1000hm runter schieben muss.
Macht 0 Sinn, aber jeder pimpt anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botswana23 (25. August 2009)

Deswegen ja meine Frage, welche Kräfte wirken auf die Schrauben vom Rado ?


----------



## dreamdeep (25. August 2009)

botswana23 schrieb:


> 2. Hintere Schraubachse Maxle gegen Hadley



Gibt es von Hadley ne kompatible Achse? Die "normale" Hadley Achse wiegt 70-80g, die original Nicolai Steckachse nur 54g. Der Umstieg auf die normale Nicolai Achse lohnt also mehr.


----------



## flyingscot (25. August 2009)

botswana23 schrieb:


> Bei den Schrauben am Rado bin ich sogar am überlegen ob ich welche aus Alu nehme. Selbst wenn sie reissen dürfte nicht viel passieren.



Das kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen. Das Rado hält doch das Hinterrad. Wenn die Schrauben des Rados versagen, wird das Hinterrad nur noch einseitig gehalten -> Zerstörung sowohl des Rades als auch des Rahmens sehr wahrscheinlich.

Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?


----------



## dreamdeep (25. August 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?



Nein, das passt schon. Die Kräfte werden zwar formschlüssig eingeleitet, aber wenn die Schrauben versagen fliegt das Hinterrad weg. Die Achse fixiert da auch nichts zusätzlich, sondern wird alleine in das Rado eingeschraubt. 

Die original 6 kleinen Schrauben sollten schätzungsweise 12-15g wiegen, die mögliche Gewichtsersparnis ist verschwindend gering.


----------



## checkb (28. August 2009)

Kurz zum Dämpfer im AM. 

Ich habe jetzt mal 1 Monat den RP23 High Volume im AM ausprobiert und muss sagen: zwischen 23er und DHX.Air sind aus meiner Sicht Welten. Der DHX spricht super soft an und bügelt alles weg was im Weg liegt. Beim RP23 habe ich nach langen Abfahrten bzw. in heftigen Wurzelpassagen das Gefühl, ich fahre mit 120mm am Heck.

Meine Empfehlung für das AM: Fox DHX Air. Wer es noch softer möchte, DHX Coil.

checkb


----------



## DJT (28. August 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Beim RP23 habe ich nach langen Abfahrten bzw. in heftigen Wurzelpassagen das Gefühl, ich fahre mit 120mm am Heck.
> 
> checkb



So ging's mir auch.
Deswegen hab ich meinen RP23 von der empfohlenen hohen Druckstufe auf die mittlere umbauen lassen. Jetz sind's gefühlte 160 
Aber den DHX Air würd ich schon auch gern mal probieren.

MfG DJT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (29. August 2009)

@DJT

Da war meine Einbildung doch Bildung. 

checkb


----------



## dreamdeep (29. August 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Da war meine Einbildung doch Bildung.


Nene, Du hast schon recht. Ich kann zwar nur zwischen dem RP23 und dem DHX Coil vergleichen, aber da liegen Welten dazwischen! 

Der Hinterbau funktioniert mit dem DHX Coil so sahnig, dass ist mir jedes Gramm Mehrgewicht wert.


----------



## obim (2. September 2009)

Sagt mal ...
gibts irgendeinen Trick beim Einbau der Buchsen in einen RS Monarch?
Bei mir passen die von N gelieferten Buchsen grad so nicht rein - vom Durchmesser her. Habs nachgemessen, es dürfte sich so um den 0.0xmm Bereich handeln. Rinprügeln is wohl nicht so die Feine.
Was tun?


----------



## dreamdeep (2. September 2009)

Mit dem Schraubstock einpressen. Ist normal das die Buchsen etwas straffer sitzen. Von Hand bekommt man die Buchen, je nach Toleranz, nur selten rein.


----------



## obim (2. September 2009)

Die untere lange Buchsenachse mit dem Schraubstock einpressen?
Wie geht das?


----------



## dreamdeep (2. September 2009)

Dachte an die kleinen Buchsen. Bei der Achse sollte das aber auch funktionieren. Kannst ja ne passende Nuß auf der anderen Seite unterlegen oder gleich die Spacer. Wenn die Achse vollständig durch das Dämpferauge durchgepresst ist, sollte sie sich auch leichter in die passende Mittelstellung bewegen lassen. Hast Du es bisher nur von Hand probiert?


----------



## obim (2. September 2009)

ja, nur mit der Hand & WD-40, die Buchsenachse is mittlerweile drin 
Werd mal vorsichtig am Schraubstock probieren die kleinen Buchsen reinzupressen ... DANKE!


----------



## dreamdeep (2. September 2009)

WD-40 ist aber nicht so das optimale. Normalerweise werden die Gleitlager ungefettet verbaut.


----------



## obim (2. September 2009)

Da gleitet nix, des is brutal hineingepresst.
Muss ich mich jetzt fürchten weil ich WD-40 an den Fingern gehabt hab?


----------



## dreamdeep (2. September 2009)

obim schrieb:


> Da gleitet nix, des is brutal hineingepresst.
> Muss ich mich jetzt fürchten weil ich WD-40 an den Fingern gehabt hab?



Bau mal eine Seite ein, im eingebauten zustand sollte sich der Dämpfer bewegen lassen, von Hand lassen sich die Buchsen im Dämpfer nicht drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (3. September 2009)

bei mir ging das flott von der hand beim vivid. ansonsten mach die achse nochmal raus entfette die und hau sie für 24 ins gefrierfach udn dann versuchs nochmal. dann sollte es ja passen.


----------



## chickenway-user (3. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hau sie für 24 ins gefrierfach



So lange aufs neue Rad warten ist nicht drin!


----------



## obim (3. September 2009)

alles ok soweit  War etwas verunsichert weil die Buchsen nicht gleich leicht hineingegangen sind. Mit etwas Geduld und Fingergewalt gings dann doch! Danke nochmal!


----------



## Helius-FR (6. September 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Nano silver





kelpwald schrieb:


> Najanu,
> 
> schick ist das auf jeden Fall, hab ich mir aber vor ca. 2 Wochen bei N in echt angeschaut.
> 
> ...



Nano Silver ist eine ganz Normale Pulver Beschichtung (oder besser war, die Farbe gibt es wohl nicht mehr)


----------



## HyperH (11. September 2009)

Moin, 
da mein Helius AM Rahmen hoffentlich nächste Woche kommt, habe ich mir noch mal ein paar Gedanken über den Aufbau gemacht.
Da das Helius AM mein Slayer SXC ersetzt sind schon fast alle Teile vorhanden, nur denke ich mir, dass man den Neuaufbau auch gut mit einigen Updates verbinden kann.

Hier mal mein Aufbau mit meinen Updatevorschlägen. Vielleicht haben ja einige von euch noch gute Vorschläge oder Anregungen.

Rahmen: Nicolai Helius AM XL

Dämpfer: Fox VAN R - vorhanden

Federgabel: Marzocchi AM SL1  -  austauschen gegen Rock Shox Lyrik Coil oder SoloAir oder Alternative

Steuersatz: Acros AH07 

Disc Brake: Avid Juicy 5 203mm/203mm  austauschen gegen Avid Elixir CR 203mm/203mm

Laufräder: Hope Pro 2 mit Mavic EX721  vorhanden

Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2.35 falt - vorhanden

Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller 2.2 - vorhanden

Pedale: Shimano M647 - vorhanden

Kettenführung: Truvativ Shiftguide  austauschen gegen Blackspire Stinger

Lenker: Sunline V1 20mm Rise - vorhanden

Vorbau: Thomson X4 70mm - vorhanden

Griffe: Sunline Logo - vorhanden

Sattelstütze: Race Face Deus  austauschen Thomson Elite 410mm

Sattel: SDG Bel Air - vorhanden

Schaltwerk: Sram x.9 short cage - vorhanden

Umwerfer: Shimano XT - vorhanden

Schalthebel: Sram x.9 - vorhanden

greetz


----------



## dreamdeep (12. September 2009)

> Federgabel: Marzocchi AM SL1 - austauschen gegen Rock Shox Lyrik Coil oder SoloAir oder Alternative


Nimm die Lyrik Coil, die Gabel geht einfach nur sahnemÃ¤ssig und passt dann auch optimal zum Van R.



> Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller 2.2 - vorhanden


Mit einer SLX, XT, XTR Kurbel kÃ¶nntest Du hier viel Gewicht sparen.



> KettenfÃ¼hrung: Truvativ Shiftguide â austauschen gegen Blackspire Stinger


Falls Du eine HS Vorbereitung geordert hast, wird das bei der ISCG Version, je nach Kurbel, sehr knapp und die Schrauben mÃ¼ssen eventuell etwas abgeschliffen werden.

Ansonsten aber ein prima Aufbau


----------



## chickenway-user (12. September 2009)

HyperH schrieb:


> Disc Brake: Avid Juicy 5 203mm/203mm  austauschen gegen Avid Elixir CR 203mm/203mm



Hinten tuts auch ne kleinere.


----------



## HyperH (12. September 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einer SLX, XT, XTR Kurbel könntest Du hier viel Gewicht sparen.



Wie viel leichter wäre denn ne SLX Kurbel?



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Hinten tuts auch ne kleinere.



Ich bleibe lieber bei der Großen, habe nämlich schon einige Scheiben blau gebremst. Und die paar Gramm kann ich auch noch verkraften.


----------



## chickenway-user (12. September 2009)

HyperH schrieb:


> habe nämlich schon einige Scheiben blau gebremst



Hinten? Dann bremst du vorne zu wenig...
Und eigentlich macht das nichts, wenn die blau werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (12. September 2009)

HyperH schrieb:


> Wie viel leichter wäre denn ne SLX Kurbel?



Musst Du dir mal die Gewichte suchen, weiss ich nicht auswendig, sollte so im bereich von 300-400g liegen. Mit ner XT/SLX könntest Du einfach für kleines Geld ne menge sparen ohne perfomance Einbußen. Die Gewichte für die XT findest Du in meiner Galerie.


----------



## obim (14. September 2009)

Gewichte SLX - selbst gewogen:

Bottom Bracket SLX FC-M665 96g
Crankset SLX FC-M665 910g
Front Derailleur SLX FD-M661 160g
Rear Dreailleur SLX RD-M662-GS 254g

.. das Howitzer Team Innenlager wiegt "trocken" 295g, die Hammerschmidt AM 1304g ...
... der SLX RD-M662-SGS (kurz) 258g (also keine Ersparnis)

Wenn du die SLX Teile haben willst > PM

Stößt bei der Acros/Mrz-Kombi eh nix am Rahmen an?


----------



## HyperH (14. September 2009)

obim schrieb:


> Stößt bei der Acros/Mrz-Kombi eh nix am Rahmen an?



Das wäre ja dann noch ein Grund auf eine Lyrik zu wechseln.

Ich frage mich, ob ich evtl. noch einen Fox DHX Air 5.0 anstelle des VAN R verbauen soll. In meinem Slayer SXC war das Problem mit Luftdämpfern, dass sie so sehr durch den mittleren Federweg gerauscht sind, wie ist das beim Helius AM? 
Ich hatte mal kurzfristig einen Manitou Luftdämpfer in meinem Helius ST, dabei hat die Hinterbauperformance schon erheblich nachgelassen. Ist der Hinterbau vom ST mit dem des AM, bis auf den unterschiedlichen Federweg, von der Charakteristik her vergleichbar?


----------



## Bingo1979 (24. September 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Laut Nicolai hat das AM mittlerweile auch eine Bikeparkzulassung - kann also jeder ohne Probleme zugeben


 
@ Falco:

Ist das richtig? Oder bedingt mit Einschränkungen?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## BOSTAD (25. September 2009)

Hi, 

da ich nicht weiss, wo ich die Frage sonst stellen soll mache ich das mal hier.

Nach einem unspektkulären Unfall mit meinem AM ist mein Schaltwerk abgerissen somit Ausfallende verbogen und die Kette hatte sich zwischen Rad und Rahme dedrängt und einige Speichen gebrochen.

So jetzt habe ich verschiedene Ausfallenden (-1, 0, +1 ) ausprobiert.
Der Sturzwinkel, also der senkrechte Winkel verändert sich wie er soll. Jedoch ist die Spur schief, wenn das Ausfallende bündig mit dem zu versplintetem Loch ist.

Wenn es bündig sitzt dann sieht die Spur sehr schief.
Der Rahmen wurde vermessen und ist gerade.



Wo kann ich messen bzw. sehen ob die Spur nun die richtige ist?


----------



## flyingscot (25. September 2009)

Lange gerade Latte (idealerweise eine aus Metall) an die Hinterradfelge anlegen und gucken ob sie mit der vorderen fluchtet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo1979 (29. September 2009)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> @ Falco:
> 
> Ist das richtig? Oder bedingt mit Einschränkungen?
> 
> ...


 
Info von Kalle:

Das Helius AM hat keine volle Bikepark-Freigabe.

Max. 1m Drops


----------



## checkb (29. September 2009)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Info von Kalle:
> 
> Das Helius AM hat keine volle Bikepark-Freigabe.
> 
> Max. 1m Drops



Na dann kann ich ja auch ein Bildchen posten. Mehr geht eh nicht mit meiner Airphobie. 







checkb


----------



## chickenway-user (29. September 2009)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Info von Kalle:
> 
> Das Helius AM hat keine volle Bikepark-Freigabe.
> 
> Max. 1m Drops



Dann bin ich ja froh das ich ein FR hab. Wobei ich den Meter auch nicht oft überfliege.


----------



## dreamdeep (29. September 2009)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Info von Kalle:
> 
> Das Helius AM hat keine volle Bikepark-Freigabe.
> 
> Max. 1m Drops



Meine Info von Vincent war eine andere....


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. September 2009)

kommt ja wohl nicht so sehr auf die Höhe an, sondern wie man landet.
1m ins Flat - hmmmm

Ich glaub Rainair springt da bisschen tiefer mit dem Teil


----------



## fuzzball (29. September 2009)

da braucht man ja ein neues Multitool mit Massband


----------



## User85319 (29. September 2009)

Hoi

Könnt ihr mir nen Sattel fürs Helius AM empfehlen? Mein momentaner SLR TT is zwar gut leicht (145g) und mein Arsch hat sich dran gewöhnt, aber die ekelhafte Spitze an der Front drückt sich beim Hinterradversetzen in meine Oberschenkelinnenseite, bis diese Wund ist ^^
Der TT wandert jetzt ins Hardtail...

Der neue Sattel sollte logischerweise leicht (unter 200g), tourentauglich (bis 80km, 2000hm, Tagestouren halt) und "mit-dem-Oberschenkel-Hinterrad-versetz"-bar sein  Preis vorerst egal...

Mögliche Kandidaten:

Specialized Phenom Gel, SLR T1, .... in diese Richtung halt.

Danke schonmal und Gruß


----------



## haha (29. September 2009)

slr xc gel flow.. hat zwar ein loch in der mitte, ist dadurch aber verdammt bequem. nachgewogene 173 gramm, robuster bezug und ne rel. weiche nase. im vergleich zum normalen slr ein komfortwunder.
oder den slr t1. schwerer, noch weichere nase..


----------



## fuzzball (29. September 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> , aber die ekelhafte Spitze an der Front drückt sich beim Hinterradversetzen in meine Oberschenkelinnenseite, bis diese Wund ist ^^



 das hört sich schmerzhaft an; Sattel ist halt schwierig ein Empfehlung zu geben. da jeder Arsch verschieden - fahr derzeit am ST und Perp den KEIL Vollcarbonsattel http://www.leichtkraft.com/sattel2.html - sieht unbequem ist, ist er aber (zumindest für mich) nicht. Am WE eine 6h Runde duch die Harburger "Berger" schmerzfrei überstanden, da es dort nicht sehr steil ist auch 90% (grobe Schätzung) im Sattel gesessen.
Auch ein mega bequemer Sattel ist von Selle San Marco der Mantra - Carbon FX (165gr), vielleicht durch die abgerundete und länger heruntergezogene Seite schonender für die Schenkelinnenseite http://www.sellesanmarco.it/stampa.php?cod=44


----------



## User85319 (29. September 2009)

Hmmm beim XC is mir die Front immernoch zu scharfkantig, ich glaub den muss ich mir mal in Natura anschaun. Der T1 wiegt halt schon wieder über 200g, is aber schon mehr sowas wie ichs mir vorstell.

KEIL is von der Form her fast 100% indentisch zum TT, fällt also schon mal raus.
Der Selle San Marco sieht vorn extrem unbequem aus  kann man da noch sitzen bei steileren Uphills?

Ach ich seh schon um probesitzen komm ich net rum.

Naja danke schonmal für die Vorschläge, ihr dürft aber fleißig weiterposten

EDIT: Ich muss noch hinzufügen dass ich mitm jetztigen Sattel (den ja manche schon als extrem unbequem bezeichnen) keinerlei Probleme mitm sitzen hab, es geht mir halt nur um diese scharfen Kanten an den vorderen Seiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (29. September 2009)

Fahre auch einen Specialized Sattel (Format SL) und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Der Vorteil der Specialized Sättel sind die unterschiedlichen breiten die erhältlich sind. Absolut sinnvoll ist deine Sitzknochen zu vermessen bzw. vermessen zu lassen (Specialized Händler). Ich selbst bin lange immer mit zu schmalen Sätteln unterwegs gewesen. Nach dem vermessen habe ich festgestellt, dass für mich eine Breite von 143-145mm besser geeignet ist. Seitdem habe ich auch bei längeren Strecke keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## 525Rainer (29. September 2009)

wegen der bikepark freigabe. ich hab bevor ich mein AM bestellt hab einfach mit falco telefoniert und ihm beschrieben was ich mit dem radl machen will. im grunde wollt ich ja ein helius CC. das wär auch kein problem gewesen dann hätte man mir halt ein CC rahmendreieck mit FR rohrsatz und FR kettenstreben gebaut. und so kann man sich sein wunschbike zusammen set-uppen. auch für extrem seltsame einsatzbereiche.


----------



## flyingscot (29. September 2009)

@dreamdeep: so ist es. Am CC-Racer bin ich mit dem SLR TT super zufrieden und hab mir daher für das Helius AM einen SLR XC gekauft. Durch die deutlich aufrechtere Sitzposition ist der allerdings für mich überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen. Jetzt hab ich den Specialized Phenom SL in 143mm Breite. Der passt schonmal besser, muss mich aber noch etwas gewöhnen, da man bei dem schon nahezu ausschließlich auf den Sitzknochen sitzt. Aber deutlich besser als der SLR XC ist er allemal.

Allerdings hat der auch eher "scharfe" Kanten, ähnlich wie der SLR XC/SLR TT. Mich stört das gar nicht, der SLR XC ist jetzt an meinem Big Bike und funktioniert da gut.


----------



## dreamdeep (29. September 2009)

Der neue Henge SL wäre auch noch ne Überlegung wert, ist halt ein paar gramm über dem limit (220-228g):
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=47290&menuItemId=8499&eid=5007


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. September 2009)

Also ich bin mit dem neuen Flite (nach Eingewöhnungsphase) sehr zufrieden.


----------



## sluette (30. September 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Na dann kann ich ja auch ein Bildchen posten. Mehr geht eh nicht mit meiner Airphobie.
> 
> checkb



was seh ich da, ist die 55 ausgemustert ?


----------



## checkb (30. September 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> was seh ich da, ist die 55 ausgemustert ?



Wird jetzt der Wanderpokal beim BROCKEN-ROCKEN Freeride Race.  

checkb


----------



## DJT (30. September 2009)

Wie fest zieht ihr die Dämpferschrauben an?
Und was sollte sich beim einfedern drehen? Der Stahlbolzen im Dämpfer oder der Bolzen und die Aluhülsen im Umlenkhebel? 
Ich hoff es ist zu verstehen was ich meine 
Mir leiern nämlich die hinteren Dämpferbuchsen(Fox) aus wie Sau

Grüße DJT


----------



## dreamdeep (30. September 2009)

23nm für die Dämpferschrauben. Drehen muss sich der Dämpfer (genauer: die eingepressten Gleitlager) um die Alu-Buchsen bzw. die Stahlwelle. Die Alubuchsen und Stahlwelle bleiben also fest im Umlenkhebel, drehen tut sich nur der Dämpfer.

Falls Du neue Gleitlager in den Dämpfer pressen möchtest, bei TF Tuning gibt es günstig die Lager (DP Eyelet Bushings, 12.7mm) und das passende Werkzeug (Bushing Tool for 12.7mm Bushings):
http://www.tftunedshox.com/Additional-Departments/Mount-Kits-and-Bushings/Eyelet-Bushings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (1. Oktober 2009)

23Nm? warum soviel?

Dann passt's ja, der Dämpfer dreht sich inkl. dem Bushing auf der Stahlachse.
Taugen die Polymer Bushings auch was?


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Oktober 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> 23Nm? warum soviel?
> 
> Taugen die Polymer Bushings auch was?



...laut Drehmomentabelle und Rücksprache mit Nicolai.

Laut TF sind sie haltbarer, ich hab aber trotzdem die original DP Bushings verbaut. Müsste man mal testen, für nen 10er ja eigentlich auch kein großer Aufwand:
"We recommend polymer eyelet bushings for heavy-duty mount kits as they resist deterioration under cleaning with chemicals (e.g. Muc-Off), and usually last longer, and supply this type with our mount kits. However, we also supply metal bushings if you prefer, see here."

btw. bei mir war die hintere Achse und die Aluspacer nach 4 Wochen Einsatz schon komplett versifft und eingelaufen. Hat sich durch leichte quitschen beim einfedern bemerkbar gemacht. Gewaschen habe ich immer nur mit Gartnenschlauch und wenig Druck. Die neuen habe ich mit Fett montiert, ausgenommen den Teil der in den Bushing sitzt! Hat sich bis jetzt bewährt.


----------



## DJT (1. Oktober 2009)

laut Drehmomenttabelle hätt ich gesagt es sind 17,3Nm 
weil die Schraube ja in Alu geschraubt wir, oder nicht!?


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Oktober 2009)

Stahl oder Alu gilt meines Wissens für die Schraube. Wie gesagt, die Angabe habe ich von Vincent. Kannst ja zur Sicherheit noch mal anrufen und nachfragen. 

Mir erscheinen die 23nm aber auch nicht zu hoch. Die Angaben von Specialized für mein (ex) Demo, waren da recht ähnlich. Auch mein Gefühl beim anziehen sagt es passt.


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2009)

Seid ihr bescheuert, die Dämpferschrauben werden kräftig angelegt, das wars


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Oktober 2009)

Gut, bei den Dämpferschrauben kann man sich drüber streiten, Bei Vorbau, Bremsen etc. nicht. Aber ich arbeite grundsätzlich nur mit Dremo (Gedore), gibt mir ein gutes Gefühl und macht Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Gut, bei den Dämpferschrauben kann man sich drüber streiten, Bei Vorbau, Bremsen etc. nicht. Aber ich arbeite grundsätzlich nur mit Dremo (Gedore), gibt mir ein gutes Gefühl und macht Spaß



Da gebe ich dir Recht, mein Dremo isn Syntace (Liteville) 

Ansonsten lege ich die Schrauben meines Rades nur so fest an das sie im falle eines Falles zulassen das sich Lenker, Bremsen und der Schalthebel wegdrehen und nicht im Nirvana verschwinden


----------



## fuzzball (1. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> mein Dremo isn Syntace (Liteville)


----------



## Qia (1. Oktober 2009)

Das stimmt nachdenklich.


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht, mein Dremo isn Syntace (Liteville)



Ok, das macht natürlich kein Spaß. Ist ja auch nur so ein zugekauftes Chinaprodukt (von Würth)


----------



## flyingscot (2. Oktober 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Stahl oder Alu gilt meines Wissens für die Schraube.



Wo gibts denn Aluschrauben an einem Nicolai?



dreamdeep schrieb:


> btw. bei mir war die hintere Achse und die Aluspacer nach 4 Wochen Einsatz schon komplett versifft und eingelaufen. Hat sich durch leichte quitschen beim einfedern bemerkbar gemacht. Gewaschen habe ich immer nur mit Gartnenschlauch und wenig Druck. Die neuen habe ich mit Fett montiert, ausgenommen den Teil der in den Bushing sitzt! Hat sich bis jetzt bewährt.



Das hatte ich auch, bei mir saß die Stahlachse fest im Bushing und war anfangs nicht mal mehr mit ner Wapu-Zange zu bewegen. Finde ich schon etwas seltsam, bei meinem Fox DHX an meinem Alutech waren die Achsen nach 1 1/2 Jahren nicht so festgegammelt.


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Oktober 2009)

> Wo gibts denn Aluschrauben an einem Nicolai?


Gute Frage. Ich denke um das mit der Drehmomentabelle final zu klären, bleibt nur die Möglichkeit noch mal bei Nicolai anzufrufen.



> Das hatte ich auch, bei mir saß die Stahlachse fest im Bushing und war anfangs nicht mal mehr mit ner Wapu-Zange zu bewegen. Finde ich schon etwas seltsam, bei meinem Fox DHX an meinem Alutech waren die Achsen nach 1 1/2 Jahren nicht so festgegammelt.


Bei mir lag es daran, das sich dort Schmutz und Wasser gesammelt haben. Die Achse hatte auch Rost(?) Ansatz. Durch das Fett sollte es da in Zukunft keine Probleme mehr geben. Allerdings darf das Gleitlager selbst nicht gefettet werden. Die lange Achse mit dem Spacern ist meiner Meinung nach anfällig gegen Schmutz und Wasser und in dieser Hinsicht nicht so glücklich gewählt, da schlecht abgedichtet. Kurze Alubuchsen sind in diesem Fall halt wesentlich unanfälliger.


----------



## softbiker (2. Oktober 2009)

Also ich schmier an jede Schraube Fett und an jedes Gewinde.

Außer an die Dämpferbuchsen. Da kommt nach jedem Ausritt dieses Kettenöl hin was fürs Motorrad gedacht ist. Dieses weisse hartnäckige Zeugs (der Name mag mir gerade nicht einfallen). Das funktioniert hervorragend


----------



## flyingscot (2. Oktober 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Bei mir lag es daran, das sich dort Schmutz und Wasser gesammelt haben. Die Achse hatte auch Rost(?) Ansatz. Durch das Fett sollte es da in Zukunft keine Probleme mehr geben. Allerdings darf das Gleitlager selbst nicht gefettet werden. Die lange Achse mit dem Spacern ist meiner Meinung nach anfällig gegen Schmutz und Wasser und in dieser Hinsicht nicht so glücklich gewählt, da schlecht abgedichtet. Kurze Alubuchsen sind in diesem Fall halt wesentlich unanfälliger.



Ja, bei mir war auch Rostansatz. An der Achslänge kann es eher nicht liegen, an meinem Alutech hab ich sogar 2x50mm-Achsen, allerdings mit den Original Fox Alu-Hülsen mit eingelegter Dichtung. Vielleicht dichten die besser als das Nicolai-Teil.

Da das Bushing sowieso fertig ist, hab ich es jetzt auch ordentlich gefettet und damit es nicht wieder rostet sprüh ich alle Nase lang mal Brunox auf die Achse. Demnächst muss ich mal neue Bushings verpressen...

Die festgegammelte Achse hat auch das Ansprechverhalten extrem negativ beeinflusst, halt wie frühe diese Reib-Dämpfungen.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich warte jetzt mal ab wie sie das auf Dauer so macht, aber wenn die Achse wieder gammelt, werde ich ein HeavyDuty Mountkit von TF probieren. 
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/mount_kits_bushings.aspx


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Oktober 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken den SLX 2-Fach Top Swing Umwerfer (FD-M665) am AM zu montieren.
> 
> Ich weiss, eigentlich ist das Helius für einen Down Swing Umwerfer vorgesehen, meine mich aber zu erinnern, dass jemand erfolgreich einen Top-Swing verbaut hat?



Da ich damals keine Antwort erhalten habe, habe ich den SLX 2-Fach Top Swing Umwerfer einfach montiert. 

Der Umwerfer muss zwar aufgrund der Schweißnähte einen Tick höher montiert werden als vorgesehen, aber bei sauberer Einstellungen schaltet er absolut problemlos. Aber durch die Umlenkung am Umwerfer verläuft der Zug schräg, dafür ist der untere Zuganschlag nicht ausgelegt und der Zug schleift über das Alu. Auf Dauer schleift er dort also eine Vertiefung rein. Der Leichtgängigkeit des Zuges ist das natürlich auch nicht zuträglich.

Fazit: der SLX Top Swing FD-M665 ist leider nicht kompatibel mit dem AM. Werde wieder auf Down Swing wechseln müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (3. Oktober 2009)

@dreamdeep: Bei meinem Top-Pull XTR-Umwerfer hat das freie Zugende minimal in die Kettenstrebe gesägt. Schon überraschend bei dem minimalen Anpressdruck des freien Zugendes.

Also am besten noch mal kontrollieren und ggf. gut wegbiegen.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Oktober 2009)

Wollte vorher wieder auf Down-Swing umbauen, da hatte ich die Idee einfach eine gedichtete XTR Endhülse zu verwenden. Durch den Liner, der dann über den Zuganschlag herausragt, ist der Endanschlag gegen das "Sägen" durch den Zug geschützt. Mal sehen wie sich das auf lange Sicht macht. Bin auf jeden Fall froh, dass der 2-fach Top-Swing erstmal bleiben kann, sieht optisch doch ne ganze Ecke besser aus.

btw. auch abgesehen von dem obigen Problem, macht die gedichtete Endhülse Sinn. Dadurch das die Aussenhülle von oben nach unten verlegt ist, sammelt sich oben leicht Wasser. Die Aussenhülle hatte schon einen Rostansatz. 

@ flyingscot: Danke für den Tipp. Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, deshalb habe Ich den Zug so gekürzt, dass er die Kettenstrebe nicht berührt.


----------



## Elfriede (6. Oktober 2009)

Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr eigentlich bei 1,82m Körpergröße empfehlen? M oder L?


----------



## c_w (6. Oktober 2009)

Naja, kommt drauf an, wie du's magst! Ich würde zu M tendieren, weil man mit dem AM ja vornehmlich viel Spaß haben wollen sollte. Wenn man das AM aber seeehr tourenlastig aufbauen will, dann vll eher das L. Ausprobieren...


----------



## flyingscot (6. Oktober 2009)

Jepp, sehe ich genauso. Ich hab ein M bei 1,80m. Klappt super, nur kürzer sollte der Rahmen nicht sein, ich hab schon einen eher langen Vorbau dran (75mm).


----------



## Falco Mille (22. Oktober 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt mal ab wie sie das auf Dauer so macht, aber wenn die Achse wieder gammelt, werde ich ein HeavyDuty Mountkit von TF probieren.
> http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/mount_kits_bushings.aspx



TF verwendet Edelstahlachsen. Bei einer Einbaubreite von 49 mm (Helius) raten wir davon ab, Edelstahlachsen und/oder -Schrauben zu verwenden, da diese bei extremen Belastungen (harter Durchschlag der Federung) verbiegen können. Die gehärteten Nicolai Stahlachsen haben eine deutlich höhere Festigkeit. Die Aluspacher und die Nylonscheiben sollten immer mit ausreichend Fett montiert werden. Dann sind sie kapilar abgedichtet und gegen Korrosion geschützt. Das Fett sollte von Zeit zu Zeit erneuert werde. Eine längere Lebensdauer der Dämpferlager selbst erzielt man, wenn die serienmäßigen Gleitbuchsen durch Igus Gleitlager ersetzt werde.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Oktober 2009)

Danke Falco für die Info! Dann habe ich ja alles richtig gemacht. Wenn die Montage mit Fett auch so in der Anleitung zum Dämpfereinbau stehen würde, hätte ich mir den zweiten Satz Buchsen sparen können. Wäre also kein Fehler das zu ergänzen


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Januar 2010)

..nicht weinen - vorfreude ist die schönste .... ;.)


----------



## checkb (6. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du hast gut reden...
> erste mal seit über 10 jahren habe ich kein NICOLAI hier im hause.



Dit wird schon.  Ick dachte immer wir haben ne Krise in Good Old Germany und keiner hat mehr Kohle. 

Ick würde den Rahmen 2farbig machen.

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (6. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> z.Z. 12 wochen lieferzeit auf ein AM



ION kommt in 10 Wochen


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Januar 2010)

@khujand  ...wo is´n das ufo ``


----------



## Rockcity Roller (9. Januar 2010)

kurze frage an AM-besitzer:
der dämpfer hat ja 200mm EBL, aber 50 oder 57mm hub?
und: könnte man beide varianten verbauen?

danke, gruß rainer


----------



## User85319 (9. Januar 2010)

für 160mm Federweg brauchst 57mm Hub.
50mm kannst auch verbauen, hast halt dann nur 140mm? federweg


----------



## flyingscot (9. Januar 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> kurze frage an AM-besitzer:
> der dämpfer hat ja 200mm EBL, aber 50 oder 57mm hub?



Der maximale Federweg ist bei 57mm verfügbar (gut 170mm im oberen Montageloch). Mit  50mm Hub hat man maximal knapp 150mm Federweg.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (9. Januar 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Der maximale Federweg ist bei 57mm verfügbar (gut 170mm im oberen Montageloch). Mit  50mm Hub hat man maximal knapp 150mm Federweg.



170mm? der rahmen soll doch 160 maximal haben!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (9. Januar 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> kurze frage an AM-besitzer:
> der dämpfer hat ja 200mm EBL, aber 50 oder 57mm hub?
> und: könnte man beide varianten verbauen?
> 
> danke, gruß rainer



Ich hatte diesbezüglich mal ne mail an Kalle verschickt. 

"ich hab in meinem Helius einen RS Monarch 200/50.9 Dämpfer eingebaut. Reicht dieser um die 160mm Federweg am Heck zu nutzen?"

"50.9mm ist richtig
57mm ist zuviel "


----------



## Rockcity Roller (9. Januar 2010)

hm, da weiß scheinbar jeder was anderes 
wenn kalle sagt, 50,9 ist richtig, wirds wohl so sein. dann geh ich mal davon aus, das man mit 57mm ne kollision des reifens am rahmen herbeiführt, bei tiefem einfedern.


----------



## flyingscot (9. Januar 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> hm, da weiß scheinbar jeder was anderes
> wenn kalle sagt, 50,9 ist richtig, wirds wohl so sein. dann geh ich mal davon aus, das man mit 57mm ne kollision des reifens am rahmen herbeiführt, bei tiefem einfedern.



Mit meiner 2.35 Muddy Mary ist gibt es auch bei 57mm Hub keine Kollision, allerdings muss man mit dem Umwerfer und der Kettenstrebe aufpassen. Letztes Jahr war jedenfalls noch die offizielle Angabe, dass 160mm nur mit 57mm erreichbar wäre. Wobei das PDF-Datenblatt angeblich falsch war (dort wurde und wird 160mm mit 50.9mm erwähnt).

Im www.mtbr.com-Forum wurde auch viel diskutiert und auch experimentell nachgemessen. Resultat gemittelt über mehrere Messungen: knapp 170mm Federweg linear und gut 174mm entlang der Erhebungskurve (bei 57mm Hub). Rein vertikal d.h. senkrecht zum Boden wären das wohl die 167mm, die Nicolai früher auch mal in einen der ersten Datenblätter publizierte. Hier der Thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=558989

Dort ist auch ein Federweg zu Hub-Auftragung von Nicolai selber für alle 4 Dämpferpositionen zu sehen. Demnach wären es ca. 167mm bei 57mm Hub und gut 150mm bei 51mm.

Ich find das echt etwas lustig, dass sich die technischen Daten bei dem selben Produkt so häufig ändern... oder ist das AM 2010 nicht mehr identisch zum AM 2009?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (9. Januar 2010)

Interessanter Thread auf MTBR!
wodurch ich leider trotzdem nicht schlauer bin 
also aus dem AM kann man mit nem 57mm dämpfer ca. 170mm rausquetschen, scheinbar machen das auch viele, es ist aber von nicolai nicht so gedacht...wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. 

risiken?

hätte der dämpfer jetzt eine größere einbaulänge, dann wär der fall klar: geometrieveränderung, andere hebelkräfte die wirken -> kack!

da der dämpfer aber gleich lang bleibt und sich nur der hub ändert, spricht doch nix gegen den 57er, WENN DER REIFEN NICHT MIT DEM RAHMEN KOLLIDIERT.

richtig?


----------



## flyingscot (9. Januar 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> also aus dem AM kann man mit nem 57mm dämpfer ca. 170mm rausquetschen, scheinbar machen das auch viele, es ist aber von nicolai nicht so gedacht...wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


Naja, letztes Jahr war das noch so gedacht, jetzt offensichtlich nicht mehr...



Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> da der dämpfer aber gleich lang bleibt und sich nur der hub ändert, spricht doch nix gegen den 57er, WENN DER REIFEN NICHT MIT DEM RAHMEN KOLLIDIERT.



Du vergisst den Umwerfer: Der Umwerferkäfig kann bei starkem Einfedern mit der Kettenstrebe kollidieren, wenn er auf dem kleinen Zahnkranz geschaltet ist. Man muss ihn entsprechend hoch montieren, dass es zu keiner Kollision kommt. Oder auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt einfach nicht so viel Federweg nutzen


----------



## Speziazlizt (9. Januar 2010)

also in meiner Mail hab ich nicht geschrieben das ich das neuste Modell besitze...

evtl kann Falco hierzu nochmal Stellung nehmen


----------



## sluette (9. Januar 2010)

die ganze federwegsdiskussion verwirrt mich wieder sehr... naja, ich fahr 200/57 im vorletzten loch von oben und bin sehr happy damit. egal wieviel das ding nun liefert


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Januar 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> also aus dem AM kann man mit nem 57mm dämpfer ca. 170mm rausquetschen, scheinbar machen das auch viele, es ist aber von nicolai nicht so gedacht...wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.



Also das ist mir neu. Bisher war die offizielle Aussage von Nicolai 200/57mm und das hat auch die Mehrheit verbaut. Einen Kollisionscheck sollte man immer machen. Aber bei meinem 2.35 Highroller/Minion hat es noch massig Platz (oberstes Loch). Keine Ahnung ob sich da was geändert hat, bei meinem AM aus Juli/09 ist 57mm auf jeden Fall passend. 

Die Umwerfer Diskussion hatten wir auch schon mal. Wenn man einen XT Umwerfer zusammen mit einer XT Kurbel korrekt mit dem Shimano Aufkleber justiert, gibt es mit 57mm Hub keine Probleme. Aber natürlich gilt auch hier wieder, eine Kollisinskontrolle ist wichtig, wenn man das setup ändert bzw. neu aufbaut.

Ob 160mm oder doch richtung 170mm ist immer wieder verwirrend. Gefühlsmässig kommen die 170mm auf jeden Fall hin bzw. fühlen sich nach mehr an. Deshalb kommt in mein AM auch bald eine 180mm Gabel, entweder Totem oder Durolux, mal sehen


----------



## flyingscot (9. Januar 2010)

Was aber durch den mtbr-Thread recht eindeutig ist: Mit 51mm Hub erreicht man in keiner Einstellung 160mm Federweg, egal wie man den misst.


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Januar 2010)

Yep, wenn man den Messungen vertraut, sollte mit 51mm 152-155m rauskommen. 
Ziemlich am Ende dieses Threads erwähnt jemand, dass Kalle 174mm bei 57mm Hub bestätigt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (10. Januar 2010)

nein, er schrieb das das 50.9mm Hub ausreichend sind und 57mm zuviel, da hier nun aber wieder eine solche diskussion entbrennt weil jeder was anderes weiß ist es halt schwierig das ganze einzuordnen...

aber ich denke mal das Kalle weiß was er da zusammenbrutzelt


----------



## checkb (10. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre 200/57 und das bringt 167mm wie beim alten FR. ( DHX.AIR )

Wenn man eine Matsch MArie in 2,5 fährt gibt es Berührung. Schmalreifen sind absolut Problemlos. 

checkb


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Januar 2010)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> nein, er schrieb das das 50.9mm Hub ausreichend sind und 57mm zuviel,....


Nein, 174mm bei 57mm Hub, meine Aussage bezog sich auf den MTBR Thread:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6148592&page=2 

Was nun immer an Federweg rauskommt, 57mm Hub sind auf jeden Fall nicht zuviel und bisher der "Forums-Standard" bei AM Fahrern. Wer 51mm einbaut, verschenkt Federweg.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (10. Januar 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Ich fahre 200/57 und das bringt 167mm wie beim alten FR. ( DHX.AIR )
> 
> Wenn man eine Matsch MArie in 2,5 fährt gibt es Berührung. Schmalreifen sind absolut Problemlos.
> 
> checkb


was meinst du wie es mit fat albert aussähe? die hatte ich nämlich eingeplant...


----------



## User85319 (10. Januar 2010)

Da passiert nix....hab selber FA 2.4 in Kombination mit 200/57

Gruß


----------



## Rockcity Roller (10. Januar 2010)

saugeil, genau die kombi wollt ich nämlich fahren


----------



## pratt (11. Januar 2010)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Da passiert nix....hab selber FA 2.4 in Kombination mit 200/57



Ich auch und habe auch keine Probleme!


----------



## checkb (11. Januar 2010)

FA funktioniert perfekt.

checkb


----------



## sluette (12. Januar 2010)

gute wahl! du wirst es nicht bereuen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (13. Januar 2010)

hiho
sicher das es der 2009er war/ist ?
abgebildet war ein älteres model! anderer PP schalter und nicht die güldenen aufkleber wie beim 2009/2010er. 
habs auch für den enduroaufbau des CC überlegt, jetzt ist er aber ausverkauft....egal.
Hibike hatte mal den DHX-4-air für 249e in der richtigen größe, da war ich zu langsam und ärgere mich ein wenig.
mfg


----------



## checkb (13. Januar 2010)

Die 5er hatte Jehle schon ewig im ANgebot, habe da meinen im Frühjahr 2009 auch für 399,00 Euro geholt.

Ich glaube es sind 2008er, was jedoch der Funktion keinen Abbruch tut.

Gruss Ingo


----------



## checkb (13. Januar 2010)

Wie gesagt, egal ob 2008 oder 2009, der Dämpfer funzt.

checkb


----------



## Rockcity Roller (13. Januar 2010)

wie wärs denn für 29,- aufpreis mit nem 5.0?

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...5-0-Daempfer-Modell-2009---Auslaufmodell.html


----------



## stuk (13. Januar 2010)

hi rockcity roller,
danke, haste aber falsch verstanden: 399 war auch der 5.0, jetzt haben die dort nur noch den 4.0 dieser war aber vor paar wochen für unglaubliche 249 bei Hibike.
egal, eigentlich kauf ich eh lieber beim localen dealer. 
mfg
ps. der dhx-air (ob 5 oder 4) ist aber meiner meinung nach der beste luftdämpfer fürs AM FR und fürs "enduro-CC"-projekt


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Januar 2010)

Aus Taiwan importiert, gibt es den DHX 4 fÃ¼r 134â¬ inkl Versand, macht  *inkl. Zoll und MwSt 167â¬*. Ist halt das 2008er Modell.

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEW-FOX-DHX-4-0-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item3efbabc069


...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (13. Januar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Aus Taiwan importiert ...



obwohl ich ziemlich schmerzfrei beim net-shopping bin wäre ich bei sowas dann doch nicht dabei. habe mir ende letzten jahres so eine 900lumen funzel bei so einem importladen aus hongkong bestellt. nach 4 wochen habe ich gecancelt weil der status immernoch auf lagerabruf stand...
kohle kam aber dank paypal sofort zurück.


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Januar 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> obwohl ich ziemlich schmerzfrei beim net-shopping bin wÃ¤re ich bei sowas dann doch nicht dabei.



Ich bestelle viel in USA, Taiwan, Australien, UK, Polen und FR, bisher immer Problemlos. NatÃ¼rlich darf man nicht blind kaufen, sondern sollte sich Ã¼ber den Anbieter informieren und nur kaufen, wenn alles zweifelsfrei ist.
Ausserdem muss man Zoll/MwSt. sowie Garantieabwicklung in die Ãberlegung mit einbeziehen, d.h. die Ersparnis muss dementsprechend groÃ sein.

Der oben genannte Anbieter hat ein Top Bewertungsprofil bei Ebay, 1050 Bewertungen mit 100% positiv, dazu Bestnoten fÃ¼r die einzelnen Punkte wie "Artikel wie beschrieben" und "Versandzeit". Dazu kommt die Bezahlung mit Paypal.

Wenn man das alles berÃ¼cksichtig, ist der Kauf bei diesem Anbieter imho ohne Risiko. 

NatÃ¼rlich muss man sich dauf einstellen, dass der Versand inkl. Zollabwicklung aus Taiwan schon mal 2-4 Wochen dauern kann. Ein Garantiefall gestaltet sich vermutlich auch eher schwierig. FÃ¼r eine Ersparnis von 20-30â¬ lohnt das natÃ¼rlich nicht. Aber bei 166â¬ fÃ¼r einen neuen DHX Air muss man nicht viel Ã¼berlegen, fÃ¼r den Preis gibt es ja noch nicht mal einen gebrauchten und dann wÃ¤re es mit Garantie auch essig.

Mein Helius AM ist ziemlich bunt gemischt, Pedale kommen aus Australien, Bremse aus Frankreich, Vorbau aus UK, DÃ¤mpfer und Naben aus USA usw. 



> habe mir ende letzten jahres so eine 900lumen funzel bei so einem importladen aus hongkong bestellt. nach 4 wochen habe ich gecancelt weil der status immernoch auf lagerabruf stand...


Du sprichts vermutlich die Lampe von DealExtrem an, da ist durch die vielen Besteller im Thread bekannt, dass der Versand recht lange dauert, teilweise bis zu 2-3 Monate. Wenn man das weiss, kann man sich darauf einstellen oder man lÃ¤sst es sein. Ist Ã¤hnlich wie ein Canyon Bike zu bestellen


----------



## c_w (13. Januar 2010)

Oder nen Rahmen bei Nicolai ;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Januar 2010)

schick


----------



## softbiker (14. Januar 2010)

nene die güldenen Decals, dass kanst du nicht machen khujand


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. Januar 2010)

Ui schön wirds, die Sache mit dem Dämpfer steht bei mir auch noch auf der Kippe. Wenn der RP 23 nicht so will wie ich kommt ein Coil mit Ti Feder rein u gut is.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Januar 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> kommt ein Coil mit Ti Feder rein u gut is.




Und wo wir beim Thema sind, ich bestelle mir demnächst die Diverse Titanfeder, damit kommt der DHX mit 550 Feder auf ca. 650g. Also ca. 200g Mehrgewicht zum DHX Air.


----------



## luk! (14. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> genau so wird er. nur mit Fox-DHX-Air. 5.0 Dämpfer.



 Hübsch, wobei ich bezüglich der Decal-Farbe mit softbiker einer Meinung bin. Aber warum kein ISCG?


----------



## luk! (14. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dooch...
> wie gesagt,-ist nicht mein rahmen auf dem foto.



Ach so, mich hat das "genau" irritiert aber damit ist wohl nur die Farbe gemeint, und die ist . Bis auf den Decal-Farbton, aber in echt ist der vielleicht besser, auf dem Photo sieht der so blass aus


----------



## kuka.berlin (14. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @dämpfer
> seit jahren frage ich mich immer wieder warum es keinen ROCK-SHOX  AIR dämpfer mit einem ausgleichsbehälter gibt. ?



Mal Schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (14. Januar 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Mal Schauen



Proto ? An welchem Bike ?


----------



## kuka.berlin (14. Januar 2010)

Canyon S5 (Leichtbau Torque-Proto) von der Eurobike 2009
12kg


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. Januar 2010)

ich sehs schon kommen, mein Bike wird in der 1. Ausbaustufe extrem leicht werden danach mit der Tendenz nach oben


----------



## User85319 (14. Januar 2010)

Boah das da oben isn geiler Rahmen....mein Favorit nach raw


----------



## sluette (14. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @dämpfer
> seit jahren frage ich mich immer wieder warum es keinen ROCK-SHOX  AIR dämpfer mit einem ausgleichsbehälter gibt. ?



da müssen die sich aber was einfallen lassen, der unterschied zwischen monarch 4.2 und dhx air ist im AM schon gewaltig. wenn du direkt mit letzterem anfängst wird's wohl schwer was besseres zu finden...


----------



## Speziazlizt (14. Januar 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> da müssen die sich aber was einfallen lassen, der unterschied zwischen monarch 4.2 und dhx air ist im AM schon gewaltig. wenn du direkt mit letzterem anfängst wird's wohl schwer was besseres zu finden...



was verbessert sich denn?


----------



## softbiker (14. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich glaube schon das ROCK-SHOX in der lage ist einen gescheiten luft dämpfer herzustellen.
> hab so das gefühl,-die wollen nicht ´?



Na wenn Sie die 2-Step-Entwickler daran rummhantieren haben lassen oder sollten ist ja wohl schon geklärt warum es bisher keinen vernünftigen Luftdämpfer mit Piggypack von RS gibt


----------



## stuk (14. Januar 2010)

@khujand
schöner rahmen wird das, kleiner tipp/idee zu den decals. klare in glanz sehen auf den bronzeelox sehr gut aus. schlicht, edel, irgendwie "integriert". der schriftzug liegt dann einfach nur auf und wirkt super zum gefrästen n im steuerrohr. 
mfg


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Januar 2010)

@khujand : ..jepp, gefällt !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obim (14. Januar 2010)

Weis net was ihr habt, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach unsensibel.
jedenfalls bin ich zufrieden mit dem 
Monarch 4.2 High Volume Damper Tune E (medium compression, 322g)
auf den ich vom DHX5 (854g) gewechselt bin.

Imho kann ein Dämpfer in einem Tourenradl gar net so viel besser funktionieren dass ich über 1/2 kg Mehrgewicht dafür in Kauf nehm.

Und vom Preis her schlägt der RS den Fox ohnehin um Längen.


----------



## sluette (14. Januar 2010)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> was verbessert sich denn?



ich hab's hier schon irgendwo geschrieben.
als ich das AM vor gut einem jahr bekommen habe war ich voll vom monarch begeistert. ich hatte die version mit großer kammer. eigentlich blieben da keine wünsche offen, wie auch wenn man voll zufrieden ist und keinen vergleich hat. irgendwann im spät sommer habe ich dann einen dhx air hier im markt *sehr* günstig geschossen, zwar den 08er aber ich glaube da tut sich eh nicht viel zum 09er oder dem aktuellen (belehrt mich wenn's so ist). das verhalten der dämpfer ist nach einem halben jahr erfahrung nicht vergleichbar. das ansprechen ist enorm sensibler, der federweg ist 100% nutzbar. ich kann den dhx mit weniger druck fahren als den monarch. das muss man einfach "erfahren".


----------



## obim (14. Januar 2010)

Scheisskälte ... ich will endlich wieder mein AM prügeln!


----------



## sluette (14. Januar 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Mal Schauen



sagt mal, wodrann macht ihr eigentlich fest dass es sich hierbei um einen rockshox dämpfer handelt ? canyon hat doch ne menge manitou dämpfer verbaut und das teil hat doch das typische evolver design mit piggyback an der kolbenstange.


----------



## sluette (14. Januar 2010)

obim schrieb:


> Scheisskälte ... ich will endlich wieder mein AM prügeln!



ich muss meins erstmal ready to race machen, hr laufrad ist schrott aber ein satz ztr flows wartet schon drauf auf spannung gebracht zu werden


----------



## checkb (14. Januar 2010)

obim schrieb:


> Scheisskälte ... ich will endlich wieder mein AM prügeln!



Es gibt zur Zeit auch noch andere schöne Sachen. 

Hätte aber auch Bock auf eine schöne NEUTEILE Testrunde.  

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (14. Januar 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> sagt mal, wodrann macht ihr eigentlich fest dass es sich hierbei um einen rockshox dämpfer handelt ? canyon hat doch ne menge manitou dämpfer verbaut und das teil hat doch das typische evolver design mit piggyback an der kolbenstange.







im Vergleich mit dem Vivid:






Außerdem stand in einem Pressetext zum Canyon S5 das sie ein Prototypenfahrwerk von RockShox verwenden .. mit RS Luftdämpfer und 180mm Lyrik.

Der Umbau von Vivid zu diesem Modell ist ja auch nicht gerade Aufwendig!
Statt des Hauptzylinders mit dem Gewinde für den Federteller kommt ein glatter Laufzylinder ran und über die 'offene' Kolbenstange wird eine Luftkammer gesetzt!

 Kuka 

PS.: Sorry für OT


----------



## sluette (14. Januar 2010)

ok, wenn man auf die details achtet. danke !


----------



## HypnoKröte (16. Januar 2010)

Es geht voran


----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Es geht voran



aber im Schneckentempo


----------



## sluette (16. Januar 2010)

was sind das für bremsscheiben ? 
mit den dingern würde ich nicht mal uphill fahren...


----------



## c_w (16. Januar 2010)

Dafür wiegen die bestimmt... genau... nix! ;-)


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Januar 2010)

ich bin gespannt auf das leichtbau-am.


----------



## sluette (17. Januar 2010)

soooo, nachdem meine 5.1er dt felgen geschossen sind, gibt's ab heute mal die gepimpte laufradversion für's AM mit ztr flow felgen...


----------



## sluette (17. Januar 2010)

mal ne anfrage an die spezialisten.
im NICOLAI CUSTOM BLOG findet sich dieses Bild zum helius AM:







textlich hervorgeheben werden im blog die befestigungen für die einzelnen kabelführungen. was mir noch aufgefallen ist, bei den kettenstreben ist die ovale ausfräsung nicht mehr durchgehend sondern nur noch als tasche ausgeführt. ist das nun standard ? habe mir schon so immer gedanken gemacht ob das so lange mit den dünnen steegen hält.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Januar 2010)

Die Wannen für den Zug werden aus dem Blog für den Schwingenteil mit rausgefräst. Eine gute Sache, vor allem für den Schaltzug, so kommt er nicht mit dem Umwerfer in Konflikt. 
Ich habe bisher dort die Züge mit Kabelbindern fixiert. Mein Rahmen ist gerade sowieso zum überarbeiten bei Nicolai, die neuen Zugwannen habe ich auch gleich in Auftrag gegegeben, lässt sich bei RAW ja leicht nachträglich aufschweißen.

@HypnoKröte: wolltest Du nicht ursprünglich die DT-Swiss Gabel verbauen oder verwechsel ich das?


...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (17. Januar 2010)

Nope, wollte erst ne 36 er Talas vebauen , habs dann aber gelassen weil die bei Bekannten einfach Probleme gemacht hat.


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> fraglich ist es,-  ob eine Rock Shox - Lyrik Coil Mission Control 2010 mit 170 mm Federweg  verbaut werden darf ?



Du könntest einen Acros AH-07 verbauen, die untere Lagerschale baut 5mm flacher als beim Reset. Damit liegst Du dann im max. zulässigen Bereich von 550mm.


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE !
> mal sehn welche lyrik ich bekomme.


Die 170mm DH ist schon sehr verlockend, allerdings würde ich persönlich auf eine Absenkung beim Helius nicht verzichten wollen, bei Steigungen über 20% ist das schon sehr nützlich.

Alternativ halt doch ne 180mm Durolux/Totem, kannst ja noch mal über mein Vorschlag von neulich nachdenken


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Januar 2010)

okok, ich sag nichts mehr


----------



## checkb (18. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nein,-
> es kommt nur eine lyrik in frage. die totem ist "zu fett"



Fett kann auch schön sein.  Optik vor Funktion. 

checkb


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> doch bitte...
> ich weiss auch nicht wohin mit dem Piggy Pack,-eher unten oder oben ?



Oben... ansonsten gehört der schwerere Teil vom Dämpfer zur ungefederten Masse.


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Januar 2010)

Die Diverse Suspension Titanfeder (550lbs) ist heute angekommen. Hab direkt in den USA bestellt, war innerhalb von 5 Werktagen da


----------



## marco2 (23. Januar 2010)

was hat dich der Spass gekostet?


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Januar 2010)

113â¬ inkl. Versand. Mit Zoll und MwSt. kommt man dann auf ca. 140â¬.

http://www.diverse-mfg.com/mtb/titaniummtbshockspring.html


...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (23. Januar 2010)

geht einfach nix über nen gescheiten titanfederdämpfer


----------



## sluette (23. Januar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> 113 inkl. Versand. Mit Zoll und MwSt. kommt man dann auf ca. 140.
> 
> http://www.diverse-mfg.com/mtb/titaniummtbshockspring.html
> 
> ...



tiptop preis, da kann man sich die sache mal überdenken...


----------



## softbiker (23. Januar 2010)

Da hab ich auch schon vorbeigeschaut.

Wie lege ich den die Federhärte der Titanfeder aus? Ist das die gleiche Stärke wie bei den Stahlschwestern? Und wie sieht das aus? Sind die schnell ausgenudelt?


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Januar 2010)

Federhärte bei den Diverse Federn ist gleich, hatte extra nochmal nachgefragt vor der Bestellung. 

Service von Diverse ist wirklich spitze. Anworten innerhalb kürzester Zeit auf E-Mails und die Bestellung wurde noch am gleichen Tag versendet. Versand hat wie gesagt gerade mal 5 Werktage gedauert.


----------



## obim (24. Januar 2010)

die wars:




gell?

Was wiegst du?


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Januar 2010)

obim schrieb:


> die wars:
> gell?
> 
> Was wiegst du?



Ja, genau die 2.25" Länge und 550lbs/in Federhärte.

Ich wiege 80-83Kg, je nach Jahreszeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (28. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rahmen (12 KW)


Falls es Dich tröstet, mein neuer kommt erst KW13


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Januar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Falls es Dich tröstet, meiner kommt erst KW13



... und mein´s ist wegen defekter Gabel schon einen Monat stillgelegt


----------



## sluette (28. Januar 2010)

und ? hast du nun ne 170er lyrik ?


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> neeein ne 2010er Lyrik Air in schwarz mit 160mm .



Wolltest Du keine mit Absenkung?


----------



## sluette (29. Januar 2010)

absenkung wird völlig überbewertet und wurde meiner meinung nach nur für bike-redakteure entwickelt. meine 36van hat's auch nicht und wenn der bauch mal im weg ist wird halt geschoben...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (29. Januar 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> absenkung wird völlig überbewertet und wurde meiner meinung nach nur für bike-redakteure entwickelt. meine 36van hat's auch nicht und wenn der bauch mal im weg ist wird halt geschoben...



da möcht ich aber völlig widersprechen. ich zumindest komm mit meiner bisherigen absenkbaren gabel wesentlich besser den berg hoch als unabgesenkt. allerdings war es bisher ne Z1 ETA, die man über 100mm absenken konnte...


----------



## checkb (29. Januar 2010)

Absenkung merkt man deutlich, wenn man kein Berghochschieber ist. 

checkb


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Januar 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Absenkung merkt man deutlich, wenn man kein Berghochschieber ist.



Ja, so ist es. Fährt man Steigungen von über 20% ist eine Absenkung eigentlich Pflicht und schiebt den noch fahrbaren Bereich, bevor das VR abhebt, deutlich nach oben. Ohne wird es dann bei über 25% schon fast unmöglich. Auch bei weniger steilen Stücken kurbelt es sich mit der abgesenkten Gabel viel leichter und wenn man öfters 500-1000hm am Stück fährt, möchte man nicht mehr drauf verzichten.

Klar kann man das abheben des VR bis zu einem gewissen grad mit Fahrtechnik entgegen wirken. Aber die Verschiebung des Grenzbereiches mit abgesenkter Gabel gleicht man damit nicht aus, ohne ist halt einfach früher schieben angesagt.

...


----------



## flyingscot (29. Januar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ohne wird es dann bei über 25° schon fast unmöglich.



Meinst du nicht vielleicht 25%? 25° sind gut 42% und das ist meine absolute Grenze der Befahrbarkeit, egal mit welchem Rad, egal mit welcher Absenkung... jedenfalls wenn die Steigung länger als 50 Meter ist...

Und ich will auf meine Absenkung der 36 Talas auch nicht verzichten.


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Januar 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht vielleicht 25%? 25° sind gut 42% und das ist meine absolute Grenze der Befahrbarkeit, egal mit welchem Rad, egal mit welcher Absenkung... jedenfalls wenn die Steigung länger als 20 Meter ist...



Ups natürlich, hab es korrigiert, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (29. Januar 2010)

sag mal dreamdeep, wieso hast du dein AM eigentlich verkauft und warum kaufst du nun ein neues ? oder lese ich hier was falsch...


----------



## c_w (29. Januar 2010)

Er bekommt ein AM mit AFR Rohrsatz...


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Januar 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Er bekommt ein AM mit AFR Rohrsatz...



Genau 

Ich möchte eine 180mm Gabel verbauen, deshalb ein AM mit AFR Rohrsatz. Volle Bikeparktauglichkeit ohne große Abstriche bei Touren ist mein Ziel.

Mit einer Totem 2-step, DHX5 Coil und Remotestütze wird das neue A(F)M erstmal bei 15,3 Kg landen. Werde es aber im lauf des Jahres noch auf unter 15Kg drücken.

...


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> lt. Vinc spricht da nix gegen ob mit AM oder AFR Rohrsatz...


Ne natürlich nicht, sagt ja auch keiner das Gegenteil.  
Der Grund für den AFR Rohrsatz ist doch aber ein ganz anderer:
Für eine 180mm Gabel ist der AFR Rohrsatz notwendig und dass sich ein AM mit Totem und DHX Coil im Bikepark oder wenn es ruppig wird, besser macht, steht ja ausser Frage. 

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich ihm Uphill durch die Absenkung und das gleiche Endgewicht vom 15kg (nachdem ich mit meiner Teileliste durch bin) kein Abstriche. Ok, vielleicht einen Tick, da die Totem nur auf 145mm geht, die Lyrik U-Turn auf 115mm, aber damit kann ich zugunsten der Bergabqualität verzichten. Ausserdem wir die Zukunft bestimmt noch die ein oder andere absenkbare 180mm Gabel bringen 

Ich bin das normale AM jetzt eine Saison gefahren und daraus hat sich eben dieser Wunsch entwickelt. Ich habe mir das lange und reichlich überlegt und bin sicher, dass es für mich und meinen Fahrstill das richtige ist, sonst würde ich es nicht machen. 
Also hör bitte auf mein Projekt als Humbug oder Blödsinn zu bezeichnen nur weil Du persönlich nichts damit anfangen kannst 

...


----------



## frankweber (29. Januar 2010)

Wahrscheinlich fährt er so hardcoremässig, daß " Extra Reserve " gebraucht wird.............

na ja wir sind doch alle etwas fahrradsüchtig ...........oder?

Mein neuer Rahmen ist auch schon im Vorlauf - AFR - über die Sinnhaftigkeit läßt sich laut Aussage meiner Frau genausowenig diskutieren, wie über deren Schuhsammlung ( kann man denk ich nicht mehr zählen )

Kalle freut sich, wir haben Spaß ..........und meine Frau immer die richtigen Schuhe!


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Januar 2010)

Ich habe gerade von Nicolai noch mal Details bekommen. Das Oberrohr beim AFR und AM ist gleich, nur Sattelrohr (30.9 statt 31.6) und Unterrohr unterscheiden sich. Für die Freigabe von 180mm Gabel ist nur das AFR Unterrohr notwendig. 

Mein neuer Rahmen bekommt also kein kompletten AFR Rohrsatz, sondern lediglich das AFR Unterrohr, das 30.9 Sattelrohr brauche ich nicht. Somit hält sich das Mehrgewicht in Grenzen 

Ich finde das ne super Lösung, selbst wenn man nicht dauerhaft 180mm fährt, sondern nur ab und zu für den Bikepark umbaut.

@KHUJAND


----------



## c_w (29. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich denke Kalle is seines lebens auch nicht mehr all zu froh,- bei dem booom.
> 
> -N- rahmenlieferung nicht unter 12 wochen.



Nunja, das war vor 3 Jahren auch durchaus schonmal so...


----------



## sluette (29. Januar 2010)

ich hatte anfang 2009 auch 10 wochen wartezeit auf mein AM obwohl 12 wochen geplant waren und bei meinem argon lief's ein jahr früher ähnlich


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Januar 2010)

Wenn man es weiss, kann man sich darauf einstellen. Solange es nicht so ist wie bei anderen Marken, dass man vertröstet wird und es dann letztendlich 6 und mehr Monate dauert, ist das verkraftbar.

Aber ich kann es auch kaum mehr erwarten, zum Glück ist gerade so schlechtes Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (29. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @c_w
> seit 1999 habe ich schon "einige" rahmen bestellt,- doch nie länger als 6 wochen gewartet.



Was aber ja durchaus nicht heisst, dass es nicht schonmal so war ;-)
Auf mein CC hab ich 2007 statt angekuendigter 6-8 Wochen 14 Wochen gewartet. Fand ich damals natuerlich doof, aber ich wuerd' trotzdem meine Rahmen nicht woanders kaufen


----------



## checkb (29. Januar 2010)

> Mein neuer Rahmen bekommt also kein kompletten AFR Rohrsatz, sondern lediglich das AFR Unterrohr, das 30.9 Sattelrohr brauche ich nicht.



Heisst also: die Winkel bleiben gleich oder wird da was verändert? Man könnte also rein theoretisch ein AFR Unterrohr in einer anderen Farbe Einschweissen lassen. Mhh, mein Konto ist verdammt leer, doch der " WILL HABEN EFFEKT " wird stärker. 

checkb


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Januar 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Heisst also: die Winkel bleiben gleich... Man könnte also rein theoretisch ein AFR Unterrohr in einer anderen Farbe Einschweissen lassen.



Genau!


----------



## c_w (29. Januar 2010)

Sicher? Wird der Rahmen nicht vorher komplett gestrahlt und nachher neu eloxiert / gepulvert? ^^
Das ist doch das übliche Vorgehen bei nachträglichen Modifikationen an Nicolai Rahmen...


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Januar 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Sicher?



Ne, das bezog sich nur auf die Winkel und das Unterrohr einschweissen. Meines Wissens eloxiert Nicolai nicht nachträglich wegen der Lagersitze. Vermutlich wird der Rahmen dann gestrahlt und Pulverbeschichtet.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Februar 2010)

Und ich hätte eine passende Titanfeder in 2.25 x 550 anzubieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obim (10. Februar 2010)

Ich würd Wetter suchen, wenns geht über 5°C und vor allem trocken.
Sonne wär auch fein. Zu liefern vor meine Haustür.
Hat da wer was anzubieten?

Volle Winterdepression ...


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Februar 2010)

obim schrieb:


> Volle Winterdepression ...



Ich schließe mich an


----------



## n2010 (17. Februar 2010)

Moin,
hab mein AM am  Freitag direkt bei Kalle abgeholt. Eben sind die Laufräder von Whizz-Wheels angekommen. Die anderen Parts sind schon verbaut.
Bild folgt.
Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter mit spielen.


----------



## DJT (17. Februar 2010)

Neue Pedale ...





für's AM ...


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Februar 2010)

Schick! Was wiegen die Pedale denn?


----------



## DJT (17. Februar 2010)

gewogene 474 gramm


----------



## User85319 (25. Februar 2010)

Peace...

bin auf der Suche nach neuen Reifen.
Bin bisher den Fat Albert 2.4 Evo vo+hi gefahren, wollte mich jedoch mal umorientieren.
Der Fat Albert vermittelt in der Seitenführung irgendwie nicht die gewünschte Sicherheit und fährt sich so schnell runter, dass er einfach keinen Spass macht.

Welche Reifenkombi wollt ihr mir empfehlen?
Hab im Maxxis Thread schon mal ne Anfrage gestartet, bin aber auch für andere Hersteller offen...

Einsatzzweck wäre mit dem Helius AM:

-(Enduro)touren, mal kurz (20km) bis lang (60km), aber auch Waldautobahn+Asphalt
-Reifen muss absolut uneingeschränkt für Gardaseetrailgebolze geeignet sein, da ich keine Lust auf Reifenwechseln habe (tubeless)
-kein Bikeparkeinsatz geplant

Sprich ein guter Allrounder fürs etwas grobere mit gutem Grip (ich will ja die Potenz des Helius nicht mit den Reifen einschränken  )
Asphalt sollte fahrbar sein, Gewicht der Reifen wenn möglich jeweils unter 1kg.

Wie oben schon geschrieben fahre ich tubeless, der/die Reifen sollte(n) also von Frühjahr bis späten Herbst fahrbar sein (d.h. kein wildes gewechsel).

Danke schonmal und Grüße 

PS: fährt hier jemand 2.35 maxxis? Is das was fürs AM oder gleich 2.4/2.5?


----------



## guru39 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich fahr die Gummi Königin von Conti in 2,4 und bin sehr zufrieden.
Der Grip is supi und Verschleiss quasi nicht feststellbar.


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Februar 2010)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> PS: fährt hier jemand 2.35 maxxis? Is das was fürs AM oder gleich 2.4/2.5?



Ja ich, vorne Highroller 1ply/falt 2.35 (703g) und hinten Minion R 1ply/falt (680g). Für mich ist das der ideale Allroundreifen-Satz, schön leicht, Rollwiderstand geht voll in Ordnung, Sehr guter Grip und Seitenhalt. Fahre ihn mit 1,8-2 bar und habe keine Probleme mit Durchschläge. Für den Bikepark habe ich die gleiche Kombi noch mal in 2.5. Aber die 2.35 finde ich für Endurotouren absolut ausreichend.


----------



## obim (25. Februar 2010)

Bin (auch) reifenwechselfaul und geographisch begünstigt,
d.h. ich fahr fast 80% in alpinen Kalkstöcken, jedenfalls sehr Gardalike hier
(aber halt illegal 

Ich hab die 2.35 DHF/DHR Minions in 42/60 jeweils wire im AM.

Durch den Draht gute Führung, kein Walken. 
Ich würd nie mehr Faltreifen verwenden.
Mit 825/785g deutlich leichter bergauf zu bewegen als die 2.5er Minions die ich davor im AM hatte. 
Allerdings: von der Reserve und vom Kleben her ist der 2.5er deutlich besser ...
Bisher kann ich allerdings auch nicht sagen, dass Single-Ply pannenanfällig wär, bis jetzt hatte ich noch gar nix, und das will was heissen ...
Mit der Mischung und dem Profil für mich der do-it-all Reifen.

hth ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (25. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich fahr die Gummi Königin von Conti in 2,4 und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Der Grip is supi und Verschleiss quasi nicht feststellbar.



kann ich nur bestätigen die RQ 2.4 (SS) ist einfach ein super Enduro/FR-touren Reifen; fahr sie an zwei Bikes, letztes Jahr ohne Probs 10 Tage Gardasee (u.a.) am lgt. FR Bike überstanden und im Jahr davor 3 Wochen Rockies. 
Einzig das mit dem Verschleiß kann ich so nur mit Einschränkung bestätigen; die Reifenserie von 08, hat in 3 Wochen Rockies 3 1/2 Reifen verschlissen, allerdings scheint Conti nachgebessert zu haben der Satz RQ aus dem letzten Jahr hält wahrscheinlich auch noch diese Saison durch - allerdings haben die Reifen auch gute 100gr (pro Stück) zugelegt.
Fürs AM hatte ich die 2.2 Version in die engere Auswahl für den gröberen Einsatz gezogen, da die 2.4 doch sehr voluminös ist und ich mir nicht sicher bin ob diese mit wenig Luftdruck und Schlamm & co ohne zu schleifen in den Hinterbau vom AM passen.


----------



## frankweber (25. Februar 2010)

Rubber Queens ist sehr gut oder auch Maxxis Ardent 2.4 - rollt super und ist prima im Gripp, Fat Albert ist super aber nach 1 Woche Gardasee ist der Hinterreifen für die Tonne und der vordere fast.
Fährt sich extrem schnell runter wie eine Rennmischung.

Gruß Frank


----------



## softbiker (25. Februar 2010)

So ich auch.
Meine Empfehlung lautet auch RubberQueen in 2,4 hinten. Das Teil ist auch grad als Antriebsreifen echt super. Hat vorher den Minion R in 2,35 das war eigentlich nur ne Bremse.
Seit die RQ drauf ist habe ich sie hinten immer lassen und nur die vorderen Reifen gewechselt.
Folgende hatte ich vorne drauf während hinten die Rubber-Queen immer montiert war.

Intense DH in 2,5 -> Mörderschlappen total geil allerdings der RW übelst
Maxxis Minion F - 2,35 eigentlich ganz schön nur war mir zu schmal
Maxxis Ardent - 2,4 60a mit sw - Seitenhalt lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig

Nun hab ich einen Maxxis Advantage in 2,4 mit 60amp und sw.

Dieser Reifen begeistert mich echt total. Gerade wenn es etwas feucht ist und man ein bissl technische Passagen fährt hat dass Ding einen Supergrip und eine hervorragende Seitenstabilität. Nur eines: man darf dass Ding nicht bis zum explodieren aufpumpen. Für tubeless wäre das sicher meine erste Wahl. Und der Rollwiederstand geht sowieso in Ordnung.

Wie gsagt zum Verschleiß kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich den letzten Sommer eigentlich nur durchprobiert hab.


----------



## c_w (26. Februar 2010)

Ich kann die Rubberqueen auch nur empfehlen, fuer vorne... hinten ist das dann imho eher geschmacksache.


----------



## haha (26. Februar 2010)

bei mir hält leider nix anderes als 2ply bei gardaseetrails o.ä...
zu hause fahre ich maxxis minion 1ply 2.35 in der r und f version > super grip, rel. leicht und nur ne geringe umstellung zur bikeparkbereifung


----------



## hands diamond (26. Februar 2010)

Fahre auch Rubber Queen und bin zufrieden. Nur die Pannensicherheit ist für mich hart an der unteren Grenze. Ich habe mir fürn hinten jetzt die UST-Version mit der stabileren Karkasse bestellt, auch wenn ich nach wie vor mit Schlauch fahren werde.




c_w schrieb:


> ... hinten ist das dann imho eher geschmacksache.


Ich nehme an wg. der Bremstraktion? Wie rum hast Du ihn montiert?


----------



## c_w (26. Februar 2010)

Ne, ich meinte das eher allgemein... weil's Leute gibt, die hinten vor allem nen gut laufenden Reifen haben wollen, viel Vortrieb, andere brauchen eben nen Reifen der beim Bremsen gut packt, wieder andere vermissen hinten schnell die noetige Kurvenlage. Da muss imho jeder seinen Kompromiss finden.
Hab hinten den neuen Fatal Bert drauf... taugt mir ganz gut.


----------



## HypnoKröte (26. Februar 2010)

Icch werd mir wohl die Michelin besorgen. H 2.25 aus Sorge umd die Sitzstrebe und V den 2.4 er.


----------



## stuk (26. Februar 2010)

was haltet ihr von einer kombination, vorne breiter (2.4) und hinten schmaler 2.25-2.3.
denke fürs Bremsen und Traktion ist vorne mehr besser und hinten weniger besser für den Antrieb (außerdem passt bei meinem cc nicht mehr als 2.3 in den Hinterbau).
Gibt es dann spürbare Nachteile beim Fahren, Kurvenlage oder ist die Idee eh ganz blöd?
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (26. Februar 2010)

nö blöd in keinem Fall  theoretisch weniger Grip, ob man das spürt  vielleicht den geringeren Seitenhalt bei höherem Tempo, wobei da der Luftdruck noch einen größeren Einfluss darauf hat.

Muss KHUJAND aber recht geben im AM könnte die RQ 2.4 zu fett sein

wie breit der AM Hinterbau an den engsten Stellen?
Vielleicht doch lieber die 2.2, wobei 2.2 bei anderen Herstellern wahrscheinlich 2.4 sind


----------



## guru39 (26. Februar 2010)

ich fand die RQ in meinem AM Perfekt


----------



## haha (26. Februar 2010)

hat sich eigentlich jemand das AM mit flacherem LW bauen lassen? ich werd mein DH so langsam dann mal ablösen. Bin in letzer Zeit öfter ein 901 gefahren, muss sagen, geometrisch sehr geil. vor allem der LW. das AM wäre standardmäßig nur mäßig flacher als mein DH.. und ein nicolai solls schon wieder werden.. 
gibts da jemanden? dreamdeep glaub ich? aber wieviel abweichung?


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Februar 2010)

haha schrieb:


> gibts da jemanden? dreamdeep glaub ich? aber wieviel abweichung?


Fast richtig. Ich lasse meines mit AFR Unterrohr bauen und bestücke es mit einer 180mm Gabel. Mit Acros Steuersatz landet der Lenkwinkel bei 67° mit Reset bei 66,75°, alles ca. Angaben. Ich denke das steht dem AM sehr gut. Mir persönlich war er mit 160mm Gabel immer ein Tick zu steil. Aber noch flacher als die ~67° möchte ich persönlich dann auch nicht mehr gehen, ansonsten verliert es an Wendigkeit.


----------



## c_w (26. Februar 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von einer kombination, vorne breiter (2.4) und hinten schmaler 2.25-2.3.
> denke fürs Bremsen und Traktion ist vorne mehr besser und hinten weniger besser für den Antrieb (außerdem passt bei meinem cc nicht mehr als 2.3 in den Hinterbau).
> Gibt es dann spürbare Nachteile beim Fahren, Kurvenlage oder ist die Idee eh ganz blöd?
> mfg



Ich hab in meinem CC vorne Rubberqueen 2.4, hinten Fatal Bert 2.25... ich finds super!


----------



## stuk (26. Februar 2010)

danke für deine einschätzung.
werde dann mal Fatal Berts 2.4 /2,25 kombinieren oder vorne Muddys 2.35!!!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (26. Februar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Fast richtig. Ich lasse meines mit AFR Unterrohr bauen und bestücke es mit einer 180mm Gabel. Mit Acros Steuersatz landet der Lenkwinkel bei 67° mit Reset bei 66,75°, alles ca. Angaben. Ich denke das steht dem AM sehr gut. Mir persönlich war er mit 160mm Gabel immer ein Tick zu steil. Aber noch flacher als die ~67° möchte ich persönlich dann auch nicht mehr gehen, ansonsten verliert es an Wendigkeit.



aha, danke.. 67 sind mir immer noch bissl zu steil, ich hatte da an 65 - 66 gedacht. naja, mal sehen, evtl kommt mir ja jemand zuvor und ich kanns mal testen.. oder ich lass rainer nen prototypen schweissen


----------



## hands diamond (26. Februar 2010)

@haha
der hier hats schon mal ein wenig flacher:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4738568&page=3


----------



## BOSTAD (28. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich fand die RQ in meinem AM Perfekt


Hast du hier gegen die Wand gesch*****???


----------



## guru39 (28. Februar 2010)

Ja, hatte Flitzschiss


----------



## bobtailoner (1. März 2010)

Ich aboniere hier auch mal.
Das Interesse steigt und steigt


----------



## djangoxxl (14. März 2010)

Hallo werte Biker,

ich klinke mich in diesem Thread mal mit ein, hoffe das ist OK.
Ein Helius AM ist geordert, nun muss da noch Fleisch dran. Ich habe mir ein paar Gedanken zu potentiellen Anbauteilen gemacht. Ist die Zusammenstellung so einigermaßen stimmig? Ziel ist ein Enduro-Aufbau mit gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Vielleicht könnt ihr mal über die Liste gehen und ggf. Alternativvorschläge machen. Vorschläge in Richtung weniger Gewicht bei gleichbleibender Stabilität sind sehr willkommen, jedoch nicht um jeden Preis . Ich bin kein Gewichtsfetischist, jedoch sollte es dem Einsatzzweck angemessen bleiben.

Zu mir: 1,81m groß, 83 kg schwer (+2-7 kg für Ausrüstung, je nach Tour).
Ich fahre häufig Tagestouren (30-40km, 1000-2000hm) mit hohem Trailanteil (aber auch Waldwege, wenn notwendig Asphalt), ab und an ins Mittelgebirge (Harz) und plane dieses Jahr einen Alpencross und evtl. Gardasee mit den entsprechenden langen Anstiegen.
Gewichte entsprechen in der Regel den Herstellerangaben.

Rahmen: Helius AM, in M, HS Aufnahme, Maxle-Steckachse, 216er Dämpfer, Reset 118 HDAL2 (3630g)
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0 (450g)
Gabel: Lyrik Standard U-Turn (2500g)
@all: oder doch eine Lyrik Solo Air ? Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die Verstellung brauche (habe da keine Erfahrung, daher erstmal mit Verstellung)
LRS (VR+HR): Felgen: Mavic EN 521, Naben: Hope Pro 2, Speichen: Sapim Force (2000g)
Reifen (VR+HR): erstmal Fat Albert (2,25), inkl. Schlauch (1748g)
Bremse (VR+HR): Saint mit 180/180 Scheiben, inkl. Scheiben und Bremshebeln (1039g)
Kurbel: SLX 2-fach mit Bash (880g)
Schalthebel: SLX (230g)
Umwerfer: SLX (165g)
Kassette: SLX (290g)
Schaltwerk: SLX (253g)
Kette: HG73 (300g)
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite oder Syntace P6 (ca. 240g)
Sattel: Fizik Gobi XM (230g)
Pedale: Sixpack Icon -AL- oder Superstar (ca. 450g)
Vorbau+Lenker: weiß ich noch nicht (ca. 400g)
Griffe: Syntace Screw-On Gripz Moto schwarz/grau (100g)

Summe: 14,9 kg

Danke + Gruß,
django


----------



## checkb (14. März 2010)

> Reset 118 HDAL2



Ich würde mir heute keinen Reset mehr kaufen. Mein Tipp: Acros DH, leicht und im Vergleich zum Reset billig. 

Lenker: vielleicht Race Face Atlas in 785mm?

Schau dir mal diese Pedale an: http://wf-mtbe.de/shop/page/6?shop_param=

Die Pedale sind mit der Ersparnis vom Steuersatz fast bezahlt, aber nur fast. 

checkb


----------



## Xiper (14. März 2010)

djangoxxl schrieb:


> Rahmen: Helius AM, in M, HS Aufnahme, Maxle-Steckachse, 216er Dämpfer, Reset 118 HDAL2 (3630g)
> Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0 (450g)
> Gabel: Lyrik Standard U-Turn (2500g)
> @all: oder doch eine Lyrik Solo Air ? Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die Verstellung brauche (habe da keine Erfahrung, daher erstmal mit Verstellung)
> ...



Ich würde Saintbremsen gegen Elixir tauschen, sind preiswerter und leichter und an Stelle der genannten Pedale, Wellgo MG1 wählen. Mit dem Geld was du dabei sparst, kannst du dir noch ne leckerer Syntace Vorbau+Lenker Kombi kaufen.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. März 2010)

Ich wÃ¼rde auch den Acros AH-07 Steuersatz vorziehen, spart fast 60g und 100â¬. 
DÃ¤mpfer und Gabel passt gut. 

Bremsen wurde ich die neue The One in betracht ziehen, spart selbst mit 203mm Scheiben mal richtig gut Gewicht.

Pedale, der Klassiker, Wellgo MG-1, 375g fÃ¼r 30â¬ bei Ebay.com oder mit Titanachse fÃ¼r 70â¬ und mit 295g.

Zum Laufradsatz: leichte, geschweiÃte Felgen, je nach Geldbeutel 5.1d, Supra30 oder ZTR Flow. Speichen: belastungsorienter Mix aus DT-Swiss Comp/Revolution


----------



## frankweber (14. März 2010)

Würde Dir 2.4 er Fat Albert empfehlen, der 2.25 er ist nur wenig schmaler, aber viel flacher, schlägt also schneller durch und ist m. E. deshalb weniger für so ein potentes  Endurofahrwerk geeignet denn für ein Allmountainsport mit 120 FW, wo die Grammfuchserei wichtiger ist als hier  im Endurosegment. 

Der F. Albert fährt sich jedoch schnell runter und ist deshalb  relativ teuer.

Laufleistung bei mir ca 500 km hinten und 700 km vorne. 

Maxxis Ardent 2.4 ist auch sehr gut und schafft mehr als die doppelte Laufleistung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (14. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich würde auch den Acros AH-07 Steuersatz vorziehen, spart fast 60g und 100.



tiptop steuersatz, einbauen und vergessen. hatte letztes jahr auch die qual der wahl und mich für die preiswertere lösung entschieden. der ah-07 ist klasse, kann ich wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## sluette (14. März 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Lenker: vielleicht Race Face Atlas in 785mm?



das teil habe ich noch einmal gefahren im keller liegen, wer bitte kann mit so einem prügel fahren ? mein syntace ist zwar nur ca. 2,5cm schmaler (auf jeder seite), macht für mich aber einen unterschied wie tag und nacht aus.


----------



## checkb (14. März 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> das teil habe ich noch einmal gefahren im keller liegen, wer bitte kann mit so einem prügel fahren ? mein syntace ist zwar nur ca. 2,5cm schmaler (auf jeder seite), macht für mich aber einen unterschied wie tag und nacht aus.



Unterschied ist wie Tag und Nacht.  Nie mehr mit CC Lenker. 

checkb


----------



## Rockcity Roller (14. März 2010)

steuersatz definitiv acros. 
die lyrik würde ich als u-turn lassen, solo air is zwar leichter aber grade am enduro ist die verstellung top, da du auch sicher mal brutal lange anstiege vorhast. ich hab auch ein AM geordert, ebenfalls mit lyrik u-turn. 
laufräder würde ich ein set hope pro2 und notubes ZTR flow nehmen.
sind leichter als die 521er und sollten am enduro völlig ausreichen. ein kumpel von mir fährt die am downhiller, bisher ohne probleme.
und jetzt kommts: gnadenlos günstig hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22121_Pro-II---Stans-Flow-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz.html

ansonsten ne sehr gute zusammenstellung, jedoch würde ich überlegen ob du nicht doch bei den schaltkomponenten lieber XT nimmst. ist ja nicht viel teurer und mir wären die SLX komponenten bei so nem schönen rad irgendwann ein dorn im auge. ausser die kurbel, die ist gut, recht leicht, supersteif und sieht auch jott aus 

der atlas lenker is ne feine sache, den fahr ich auch am ION, saugeiles dingen. jedoch würd ich ihn am enduro auf jeden fall kürzen, ich hab bei meinen 183cm größe und durchschnittlich breiten schultern so 720mm angepeilt. am ION fahr ich ihn auf 770mm. für mich perfekt. 

grüße, rainer


----------



## dreamdeep (14. März 2010)

Erstaunlich dass sich der Acros mittlerweile so großer Beliebtheit erfreut. Letztes Jahr musste man sich noch rechtfertigen, den AH-07 statt dem Reset zu verbauen 

Was den Lenker angeht, den gravity Carbon Riser gibt es die letzte Zeit zum Kampfpreis bei Ebay. Leicht, breit und steif:
http://cgi.ebay.de/FSA-Gravity-Carb...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item518e5221a4

Vorbau, Thomson Elite oder Sunline V1 AM in 50mm...


----------



## djangoxxl (14. März 2010)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Rückmeldungen  !



checkb schrieb:


> Ich würde mir heute keinen Reset mehr kaufen. Mein Tipp: Acros DH, leicht und im Vergleich zum Reset billig.
> 
> Lenker: vielleicht Race Face Atlas in 785mm?
> 
> ...



Reset ist schon geordert. Das Mehrgewicht muss ich verkraften. Pedale sehen interessant aus, fallen aber leider durchs Preisraster.



Xiper schrieb:


> Ich würde Saintbremsen gegen Elixir tauschen, sind preiswerter und leichter und an Stelle der genannten Pedale, Wellgo MG1 wählen. Mit dem Geld was du dabei sparst, kannst du dir noch ne leckerer Syntace Vorbau+Lenker Kombi kaufen.



Elixier habe ich auch aufem Zettel, hier wäge ich nochmal ab und schaue mir die Erfahrungen an. Wellgo ist ne interessante Alternative.



dreamdeep schrieb:


> Bremsen wurde ich die neue The One in betracht ziehen, spart selbst mit 203mm Scheiben mal richtig gut Gewicht.
> 
> Zum Laufradsatz: leichte, geschweißte Felgen, je nach Geldbeutel 5.1d, Supra30 oder ZTR Flow. Speichen: belastungsorienter Mix aus DT-Swiss Comp/Revolution



The One guck' ich mir auch nochmal im Detail an.
ZTR Flow sind ja recht teuer, Supra30 ist was ich gesehen habe recht neu (Erfahrung?) und teurer als EN 521.



frankweber schrieb:


> Würde Dir 2.4 er Fat Albert empfehlen, der 2.25 er ist nur wenig schmaler, aber viel flacher, schlägt also schneller durch und ist m. E. deshalb weniger für so ein potentes  Endurofahrwerk geeignet denn für ein Allmountainsport mit 120 FW, wo die Grammfuchserei wichtiger ist als hier  im Endurosegment.
> 
> Der F. Albert fährt sich jedoch schnell runter und ist deshalb  relativ teuer.
> 
> ...



Fat Albert war erstmal meine 1. Idee. Maxxis fällt ja auch immer wieder. Der Reifefrage widme ich mich später nochmal.



Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> steuersatz definitiv acros.
> die lyrik würde ich als u-turn lassen, solo air is zwar leichter aber grade am enduro ist die verstellung top, da du auch sicher mal brutal lange anstiege vorhast. ich hab auch ein AM geordert, ebenfalls mit lyrik u-turn.
> laufräder würde ich ein set hope pro2 und notubes ZTR flow nehmen.
> sind leichter als die 521er und sollten am enduro völlig ausreichen. ein kumpel von mir fährt die am downhiller, bisher ohne probleme.
> ...


Hope Pro 2 sind gesetzt. Das ZTR Angebot ist preislich sehr interessant. Hier wäge ich nochmal gegenüber EN 521 ab.
Ne' neue komplette XT habe ich am Hardtail (von Deore, LX, XT Mix aufgrüstet). Schaltet aus meiner Sicht nicht so viel besser. Daher wollte ich mal die SLX im Vergleich probieren. XT Teile kann ich ja noch vom HT abbauen, zur Not 

Die Lenkerfrage werde ich auch später klären.


----------



## djangoxxl (14. März 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> ...
> laufräder würde ich ein set hope pro2 und notubes ZTR flow nehmen.
> sind leichter als die 521er und sollten am enduro völlig ausreichen. ein kumpel von mir fährt die am downhiller, bisher ohne probleme.
> und jetzt kommts: gnadenlos günstig hier:
> ...



Nochmal eine Frage zu dem Angebot: Da ich am HR eine Steckachse habe, brauche ich hier zusätzlich noch einen Umrüstsatz von QR zu 12mm Steckachse ?


----------



## softbiker (14. März 2010)

Ja benÃ¶tigst du. Der HOOPS-LRS wird nur in der SS-Version geliefert. Kost aber 25 Euro soviel ich weis.
Pedale Wellgo MG-1 gibts fÃ¼r ges. 27â¬ in der australischen Bucht. 
Bremse wÃ¼rde ich ehrlich gesagt die Elixier R nehmen wobei die Saint schon auch ein schÃ¶nes Teil ist. THE ONE enthalte ich mich.
U-Turn wÃ¼rde ich auch lassen.


----------



## 525Rainer (14. März 2010)

djangoxxl schrieb:


> Elixier habe ich auch aufem Zettel, hier wäge ich nochmal ab und schaue mir die Erfahrungen an. Wellgo ist ne interessante Alternative.
> 
> ZTR Flow sind ja recht teuer, Supra30 ist was ich gesehen habe recht neu (Erfahrung?) und teurer als EN 521.



ich hab derzeit einen unglaublichen hass auf die elixier CR. ich weiss nicht was da los ist aber die beläge sind bei der kälte unbrauchbar. vor jeder fahrt bau ich aus und schleif beläge und scheiben ab, brems sie gscheit warm aber sobald sie wieder kalt werden kommt dieses furchtbare gequietsche und sie ziehn nicht mehr. ich sommer war ich noch total begeistert.
die billigeren elixier ohne druckpunktverstellung von meiner freundin sind dagegen ein traum.
ich hab vorher nur formula oros gefahren, die hatten mit orginalbelägen und grünen fremdherstellerbelägen das gleiche problem. liegts an meinem lagerraum? ich werd noch wahnsinnig.

ich fahr alex supraD und kann die felgen einfach nur weiterempfehlen. regelmässig zentrieren aber nie einen defekt gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (14. März 2010)

deswegen fahre ich magura 
bremst immer gleich gut 

man, ich will mein helius endlich...


----------



## der-gute (15. März 2010)

meine Elixir CR quietschen auch extrem laut

den bekommt die nasse Kälte nicht

naja, wird ja bald Frühling

das is übrigens kein Grund, mir nicht wieder eine Elixir CR ans neue Rad zu schrauben
Bremsperformance is Top


----------



## 525Rainer (15. März 2010)

ja im sommer bremsen sie gut. wegen magura, die hatt ich auch schon aber die montage mit unterlegscheiben ist nicht gut für mich wenn man dauernd an die scheibe knallt zurechtbiegt und wieder neu ausrichten muss.
ausserdem hat magura ne komische bremsbelagbefestigung die kein rückwärtsbremsen verträgt. vielleicht sollt ich mal hope probieren.


----------



## c_w (15. März 2010)

Ein Freund von mir hat die Saint an seinem Hardtail, und ich muss sagen, ich fand die echt super! Klasse Druckpunkt, gute Bremsleistung... was will man mehr?
Mit meiner Juicy 7 hatte ich 2 Jahre lang keine Probleme, aber mittlerweile wird der Druckpunkt immer weicher und irgendwie bin ich mit der Bremsperformance auch nicht mehr ganz gluecklich, trotz neuer Belaege... Thema Bremsen steht bei mir auch demnaechst mal auf dem Zettel.


----------



## acid-driver (15. März 2010)

@ rainer, das mit dem rückwärtsfahren hatte ich garnicht bedacht, sorry 
aber das mit den unterlegscheiben ist schon länger nicht mehr so. die sind jetzt (fast) alle pm - wie die elixir

@c w, entlüfte das teil mal. nach zwei jahren ist sowas schonmal angebracht, gerade bei ner dot-bremse.


----------



## c_w (15. März 2010)

Hab ich schon 2mal... :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (15. März 2010)

jaja, das leidige bremsenthema.. 
ich hab alles durch, das einzige, was ich guten gewissens empfehlen kann ist die shimano saint.. einfach zu entlüften, extrem standfest und stark,  aber halt schwer.


----------



## 525Rainer (15. März 2010)

die saint bin ich auf der eurobike gefahren. das ist schon ein schmaler grat wenn man die dosieren möchte. hat mich an meine formulas erinnert die im gegensatz zur elixier auch nicht gut dosierbar waren. ich glaube das liegt einfach an den belägen und was für arten von dreck auf die scheibe gerät.


----------



## HypnoKröte (15. März 2010)

Ich sag nur Hope


----------



## acid-driver (15. März 2010)

dann haben wir ja jetzt fast alles durch


----------



## HypnoKröte (15. März 2010)

Die ist einfach simpel, und simpel ist manchmal gut ;-D


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. März 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Hope


----------



## softbiker (15. März 2010)

Ich könnte jetz noch grimeca 12 mit anführen aber dann steinigt ihr mich wohl


----------



## 525Rainer (15. März 2010)

dann fang ich mit meiner v-brake an die am hardtail am heck den problemlosesten und griffigsten dienst ever tut. aber nur wenns trocken ist.


----------



## softbiker (16. März 2010)

Ja o.k. dass ist dann schon ein wenig verständlich. Zumal ab morgen Frühling ist. Da würd ich mich auch aufregen. 14 Wochen Wartezeit dafür hätte ich auch wenig Verständniss.


----------



## acid-driver (16. März 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> werde das gefühl nicht los,-das es bei -N- nicht der reihenfolge nach geht...



wann hast du denn bestellt?

meiner wurde auch für die 12te KW angekündigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (16. März 2010)

Mist


----------



## acid-driver (16. März 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> direkt nach neu jahr



ich auch 

ich ahne böses


----------



## kuka.berlin (16. März 2010)

'n bissel was zum Spekulieren 
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Aho4mKeuwSYGdE16MFVqV0o5Q0x0ZnhSUVV5MzBoRGc&hl=de

geht ja fast ab, wie damals bei den L.....'ern


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2010)

lt. Planung soll mein rahmen via UPS morgen Lübbrechtsen verlassen  !


----------



## sluette (30. März 2010)

dann drück ich dir mal die daumen das ups nicht im osterstress ist. letzte woche hat kiste in lübbrechtsen einladen und der transport nach essen per ups genau einen tag gedauert ...


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> dann drück ich dir mal die daumen das ups nicht im osterstress ist. letzte woche hat kiste in lübbrechtsen einladen und der transport nach essen per ups genau einen tag gedauert ...



ich hab meinem sohn, meiner tochter, meiner frau, u. meiner schwiegerma gesagt,- sie sollen morgen nach dem braunen ups wagen ausschau halten...  


wird schon klappen.


----------



## fuzzball (30. März 2010)

oder kurz die 270km nach Lüb gefahren und den Rahmen selbst abgeholt


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> oder kurz die 270km nach Lüb gefahren und den Rahmen selbst abgeholt



bin aufe arbeit u. komm hier nich weg.


----------



## dreamdeep (30. März 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> lt. Planung soll mein rahmen via UPS morgen Lübbrechtsen verlassen  !



Spitze, mein Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. März 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich hab meinem sohn, meiner tochter, meiner frau, u. meiner schwiegerma gesagt,- sie sollen morgen nach dem braunen ups wagen ausschau halten...
> 
> 
> wird schon klappen.



Das wird bestimmt klasse dein Baik  bist hier mit offiziell eingeladen um die Heidelberger Trails damit zu rocken


----------



## KHUJAND (31. März 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das wird bestimmt klasse dein Baik  bist hier mit offiziell eingeladen um die Heidelberger Trails damit zu rocken



danke ... bin ja selba gespannt wie ein flitzebogen. 

teile liegen hier schon seit monaten.


----------



## dreamdeep (31. März 2010)

Und, ist es schon da?


----------



## acid-driver (31. März 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> teile liegen hier schon seit monaten.



kenn ich 

nachdem vincent mir zugesagt hat, dass der rahmen rechtzeitig zum liefertermin (26.03.10) kommen wird ist das teil nun immernoch nicht da  :kotz:


----------



## frankweber (31. März 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> kenn ich
> 
> nachdem vincent mir zugesagt hat, dass der rahmen rechtzeitig zum liefertermin (26.03.10) kommen wird ist das teil nun immernoch nicht da  :kotz:


 

 so wie ich gehört habe sind alle Rahmen der Produktion, die für 26.3. ausgeliefert werden sollten 2 bis 3 -wochen verspätet.

Meiner auch ! - sind wohl erst gerade geschweißt worden 

Eigentlich ist das ja immer so , aber es ist ja einfach ein gutes Produkt und wir alle sind doch ein wenig leidensfähig

es gibt ja sogar Leute die auf ein Canyon warten, dann haben wir aber die nettere Verabredung irgendwann.............


----------



## acid-driver (31. März 2010)

naja, ich hab ja extra, nachdem der thread hier von kalle aufgemacht wurde, dort angerufen. 
dort wurde mir ausdrücklich gesagt, dass der rahmen im zeitraum von donnerstag bis montag eintrifft. 
klar ists unangenehm, wenn die kunden langsam kein bock mehr haben zu warten, aber direkt irgendwas erzählen, nur um den kunden ruhig zu stellen finde ich nicht schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (31. März 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> so wie ich gehört habe sind alle Rahmen der Produktion, die für 26.3. ausgeliefert werden sollten 2 bis 3 -wochen verspätet.
> 
> Meiner auch ! - sind wohl erst gerade geschweißt worden
> 
> ...



Was ist schlimmer:

1: Teile für's AM im Keller haben, sich auf den Rahmen freuen, wenn er da ist zusammenbauen und losheizen

2: Ein komplettes AM im Keller haben, seit 8 Wochen an Krücken gehen und noch 4 Wochen Krücken vor Augen haben, danach erstmal wieder langsam anfangen zu fahren 

3: Gar kein AM bestellt haben

Bei mir trifft 2 zu, bei vielen anderen 3, also geduldet euch einfach


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2010)

@die Mädels,
ihr seit wie kleine^^^^ aber ich kenne das  obwohl ich schon ziemlich abgebrüht bin ging es es mir bei meinem AFR auch so, nachdem er ne Woche(gefühlt ca. 20 Jahre) später kam. Im Nachhinein verging diese Warterei aber so schnell als wenn es 5 min gewesen wären.

Fazit: Zeit ist relativ


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2010)

gestern ist "NUR" ein ION angekommen,- vom helius AM weit u. breit nix zu sehen. 
denke heute wird er eintreffen.


----------



## softbiker (1. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gestern ist "NUR" ein ION angekommen,- vom helius AM weit u. breit nix zu sehen.
> denke heute wird er eintreffen.



Manchmal sagen Bilder mehr als tausen Worte


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2010)

der AM is da... 
u. ich hab noch 2,5std. zu arbeiten.   


@softbiker
 bilder vom AM gibts heute/morgen. u. bilder vom frisch gepulvertem ION findest du nach ostern  in der pulvergalerie.


----------



## cgoeth (1. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> der AM is da...
> u. ich hab noch 2,5std. zu arbeiten.
> 
> 
> ...



hi khujand. wann hast du denn das am bestellt? ich warte nämlich auch auf mein am.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2010)

cgoeth schrieb:


> hi khujand. wann hast du denn das am bestellt? ich warte nämlich auch auf mein am.



12te KW wäre  das auslieferungsdatum für meinen rahmen gewesen.nun kam er ne woche später.
aber wie frankweber schon sagt. 
kommen die anderen rahmen 2 bis 3 -wochen verspätet.


bei mir hat man "freundlicher weise" ne ausnahme gemacht !


----------



## acid-driver (1. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bei mir hat man "freundlicher weise" ne ausnahme gemacht !




ich könnte brechen...was mach ich denn ostern ohne bike?


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich könnte brechen...was mach ich denn ostern ohne bike?



lol.
hab hier in diesen 3 monaten min. 10 rahmen gepulvert.
u. ges. 5 bikes aufgebaut. 

u.ich  selber hatte in dieser zeit kein bike zum fahren.
weiste wie hart dat is...


----------



## acid-driver (1. April 2010)

puh, gerade bei vincent angerufen, alles gut 

fahr ich wohl gleich mal nach duisburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> fahr ich wohl gleich mal nach duisburg



grüss den Björn mal schön von mir.


----------



## vinc (1. April 2010)

Liebe Leute, 

ich hoffe ihr habt euch Alle wieder beruhigt und streichelt schon seelig eure Rahmen?! 

Wir haben diese Woche einiges geschafft und rausgeschickt! 
Hoffentlich waren ein paar von euch unter den glücklichen?! 

Ich möchte nochmal ein paar sachen klar stellen: 

- Wir behandeln ALLE gleich 
- Niemand wird bevorzugt oder hat einen Sonderstatus

Ich werde mich jetzt hier mal öfter umschauen und euch ein paar Infos reinreichen. Auf Lange Sicht suche ich einen Moderator für MTB-News und einen für MTBR. Bitte an dieser Stelle keine Bewerbungen oder Ähnliches schicken. Wir haben da schon unsere Favoriten im Auge. (soll nur eine Info für die Zukunft sein, schließlich braucht ihr einen direkten Draht in die Firma)

Viele Grüße und Frohe Ostern

Vinc


----------



## KHUJAND (2. April 2010)

hier isser 

blos ist der dämpfer in lübbrechtsen geblieben.


----------



## Simbl (2. April 2010)

Auf den Fox Dämpfer kannste ne Weile warten


----------



## sluette (2. April 2010)

na also, dann ist ostern ja gerettet ! 
schade finde ich das nicolai nicht mehr, wie bei der ersten serie des AMs, die anschraubbaren kabelhalter verbaut sondern die anschweissteile für kabelbinder oder diese platik-klammern. das gefällt mir an meinen besser, ansonsten tiptop das teil. 
gruss aus essen...


----------



## acid-driver (2. April 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> schade finde ich das nicolai nicht mehr, wie bei der ersten serie des AMs, die anschraubbaren kabelhalter verbaut sondern die anschweissteile für kabelbinder oder diese platik-klammern. das gefällt mir an meinen besser, ansonsten tiptop das teil.
> gruss aus essen...



an meinem sind die aluhalter dran


----------



## fuzzball (2. April 2010)

das mag damit zusammenhängen, dass KHUJAND die alte Kabelführung gewählt hat.
Was mich stört, die Bildqualität und das BVB Shirt (wenn es eins ist)


----------



## dreamdeep (2. April 2010)

@ KHUJAND: spitze, meinen Glückwunsch, sehr schöner Rahmen 



sluette schrieb:


> die anschraubbaren kabelhalter verbaut sondern die anschweissteile für kabelbinder oder diese platik-klammern.



Mach mich nicht schwach, das ist doch jetzt nicht so Serie


----------



## KHUJAND (2. April 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> das mag damit zusammenhängen, dass KHUJAND die alte Kabelführung gewählt hat.
> Was mich stört, die Bildqualität und das BVB Shirt (wenn es eins ist)



*genau... ich wollte nicht so viel kabelsalat am unterrohr.
*sorry für die bild quali,- war ein schnellschuss im keller. 
*das shirt ist vom SF-Hamborn 07,-(Duisburg) dort spielt mein sohn in der u.10.

@Simbl
 den DHX-AIR habe ich schon,- hab ihn zu NICOLAI gesendet damit gleich die buchsen + dämpfer in den rahmen verbaut werden.
 leider ist der rahmen+buchsen angekommen, blos der dämpfer nicht.


@ all DANKE 
HAB MIT DE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (2. April 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> das mag damit zusammenhängen, dass KHUJAND die alte Kabelführung gewählt hat.
> Was mich stört, die Bildqualität und das BVB Shirt (wenn es eins ist)




ja, schon klar, war ja bei der ersten serie auch standard.
qualität könnte besser sein, da hast du recht. 
shirt ist mir latte. wenn hunde hinter bällen herlaufen ist das ok, aber 22 jungs ?


----------



## sluette (2. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...hab ihn zu NICOLAI gesendet damit gleich die buchsen + dämpfer in den rahmen verbaut werden.
> ...



hm, habe meinen rahmen letztes jahr auch ohne dämpfer und nur mit buchsen geodert. buchsen einpressen ist ja jetzt nicht so schwer.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. April 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> hm, habe meinen rahmen letztes jahr auch ohne dämpfer und nur mit buchsen geodert. buchsen einpressen ist ja jetzt nicht so schwer.



hab den dhx-air 5.0 bei jehle bikes für 275 euro(neu) gekauft,- u. ihn direckt zu NICOLAI gesendet,-damit sie ihn vor ort einbauen...

 na ja egal,-
 baue jetzt einen R-S monarch ein,- u. fahre am montag erst in den urlaub,- wenn ich wieder komme,- hat mir Vinc meinem dhx-air 5.0 längst zurückgeschickt u. ich bauen ihn nach dem urlaub selber ein.



Stefan
Fussball ist das beste was es gibt.


----------



## guru39 (2. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Fussball ist das beste was es gibt.



Nein, Radelfahren ist viel besser


----------



## KHUJAND (3. April 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein, Radelfahren ist viel besser



ja auch...


----------



## checkb (3. April 2010)

Ick finde beides RICHTIG GEIL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (3. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *sorry für die bild quali,- war ein schnellschuss im keller.


kein Grund sich zu entschuldigen, nur der Rahmen und in der Farbe sieht echt klasse aus - Glückwunsch



KHUJAND schrieb:


> *das shirt ist vom SF-Hamborn 07,-(Duisburg) dort spielt mein sohn in der u.10.


na dann bin ich beruhigt


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. April 2010)

GLÜCKWUNSCH, mir gefällt der Rahmen auch sehr gut!!!
Der kleine dezente Nicolai-Schriftzug hat was 

Viel Spaß beim Aufbauen!!


----------



## thunder666 (3. April 2010)

@KHUJAND

Find den Rahmen auch geil. Kann nur nicht ganz erkennen ob es nun Bronze o. Titan ist?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. April 2010)

thunder666 schrieb:


> @KHUJAND
> 
> Find den Rahmen auch geil. Kann nur nicht ganz erkennen ob es nun Bronze o. Titan ist?



bronze... 
bin zu 70%fertig.


top fotos kommen nach ostern


----------



## Jettj (6. April 2010)

Da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## BOSTAD (6. April 2010)

Hi 

es ist nach Ostern, Bombenwetter aber noch keine neuen Pics?? Was´n hier los??

wollte mal hören, ob es in Sachen Variosattelstütze etwas neues Bahnbrechendes gibt.

Wenn nicht wollte ich mir evtl. fürs AM die neue Joplin 4L von CB mit remote kaufen. Ist das ne gute Entscheidung?


----------



## dreamdeep (6. April 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Wenn nicht wollte ich mir evtl. fürs AM die neue Joplin 4L von CB mit remote kaufen. Ist das ne gute Entscheidung?


Hm, von der hört man bisher aber auch nichts wirklich gutes. 

Die KS i-900 ist in der neuen 2010er Version ziemlich ausgereift und funktioniert weitgehend problemlos. Nachdem ich alle Versionen mitgemacht habe, bin ich mit der neusten sehr zufrieden.

Ansonsten bring Blacx demnächst eine neue version der Jevel AM raus, könnte auch interessant werden.
http://www.blacx.eu/blacx/


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. April 2010)

ich hab mich auch mal für so ne automatische Stütze interessiert.
Leider sind diese alle zu kurz.
Die 400er Syntace reicht gerade für mich aus, um die Mindesteinstecktiefe die Nicolai vorgibt einzuhalten.
Gibt es da schon längere Versionen ???


----------



## luk! (6. April 2010)

Die Gravity Dropper gibt es bis 425mm. Du brauchst dann lediglich eine Hülse in der Länge der Mindesteinstecktiefe des Rahmens, da Gravity Dropper nur 27,2 Durchmesser anbietet. Die blacx Jewel soll ja auch 400mm lang werden

Ansonsten wird es Zeit, dass Syntace endlich die angekündigte Sattelstütze mit 480mm herausbringt


----------



## BOSTAD (6. April 2010)

Ich bin leider nicht allzu belesen was irgenwelche Daten angeht. Mindesteinstecktiefe bei einem M Rahmen liegt dann bei 15 cm oder?

Die Gravity Dropper ist so unverschähmt hässlich, das kann ich mir leisten, selbst wenn es die beste wäre, das Teil geht gar nicht klar.

Mir gefällt an der Blacx dass das Kabel am unbeweglichen Teil der Sattelstütze befestigt ist, so wird das Kabel nicht ständig gebogen und stört evtl. bei eingefahrenen Zustand das pedalieren. Allerdings verchromt mmmhh.. Oje dat muss ich noch ein bisschen studieren.

Danke erstmal für die Tips


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (6. April 2010)

Wenn Dir nur 1,5cm fehlen, könntest Du das auch übe einen höher bauenden Sattel lösen.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. April 2010)

Mein AM ist heute vom eloxieren zurückgekommen, d.h. in den nächsten  Tagen ist es bei mir


----------



## WODAN (7. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bronze...
> bin zu 70%fertig.
> 
> 
> top fotos kommen nach ostern



Wo sind denn nun die Fotos 
Bin gespannt auf den Aufbau!


----------



## frankweber (7. April 2010)

nach dem Urlaub ist immer noch nach ostern, wenn er am Ostermontag weggefahren ist.
Zitat:

na ja egal,-
baue jetzt einen R-S monarch ein,- u. fahre am montag erst in den urlaub,- wenn ich wieder komme,- hat mir Vinc meinem dhx-air 5.0 längst zurückgeschickt u. ich bauen ihn nach dem urlaub selber ein.

Zitat:
bronze... 
bin zu 70%fertig.


top fotos kommen nach ostern  
__________________


----------



## WODAN (7. April 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> nach dem Urlaub ist immer noch nach ostern, wenn er am Ostermontag weggefahren ist.
> Zitat:
> 
> na ja egal,-
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis. Fallen wir wieder in alte Muster zurück


----------



## frankweber (7. April 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Fallen wir wieder in alte Muster zurück


 

Keine Ahnung was Du damit meinst aber ich wollte nur einen freundlichen Hinweis geben sonst gar nichts, ich brenne doch auch auf die bilder

Gruß Frank

Ps vllt hat er ja ein Laptop mitgenommen und erlöst uns noch aus dem Urlaubsort von der Neugierde.


----------



## sluette (9. April 2010)

artur, was ist jetzt mit bildern von deiner karre ? ostern ist vorbei, weihnacht steht schon fast vor der tür... lass kommen !!!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Mein AM ist heute vom eloxieren zurückgekommen, d.h. in den nächsten  Tagen ist es bei mir



bin jespannt


----------



## cgoeth (10. April 2010)

so .... nächste Woche soll dann mein AM kommen. Ich bin mega gespannt.

Gruss Christoph

PS: Im Anhang die Aufbauliste. Das einzige was noch fehlt sind die Pedale ... werden aber wohl die Shimano PD-M647 oder direkt die XTR werden. Irgendwelche Tipps an dieser Stelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (10. April 2010)

cgoeth schrieb:


> so .... nächste Woche soll dann mein AM kommen. Ich bin mega gespannt.
> 
> Gruss Christoph
> 
> PS: Im Anhang die Aufbauliste. Das einzige was noch fehlt sind die Pedale ... werden aber wohl die Shimano PD-M647 oder direkt die XTR werden. Irgendwelche Tipps an dieser Stelle?


 
Pedale ist fast so individuell wie Sattel.
Bei den Reifen würd ich statt  dem NNic lieber Fat Albert etc nehmen, der verträgt mehr und passt irgendwie besser zur Nutzung des AM


----------



## cgoeth (10. April 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Pedale ist fast so individuell wie Sattel.
> Bei den Reifen würd ich statt  dem NNic lieber Fat Albert etc nehmen, der verträgt mehr und passt irgendwie besser zur Nutzung des AM



Bis jetzt fahre ich die PD-M647 an meinem CC ... ziemlich untypisch ... ich weis. Eigentlich bin ich damit zufrieden. Aber ich habe halt viel positives von den XTR gehört. Und jetzt überlege ich zu wechseln.

Das mit den Fat Albert werde ich mir überlegen


----------



## c_w (10. April 2010)

Bin die Pedale auch zeitlang gefahren, war auch immer zufrieden... aber da mein Aufbau immer Endurolastiger wird, bin ich irgendwann auf Plattformpedale umgestiegen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. April 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Bei den Reifen würd ich statt  dem NNic lieber Fat Albert etc nehmen, der verträgt mehr und passt irgendwie besser zur Nutzung des AM


----------



## dreamdeep (10. April 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> bin jespannt



Und ich erst 

Leider komme ich mit der Gabe nicht zu Potte. Die neue hat schon wieder eine unschöne Beschichtung, dieses mal sind es Streifen  

Bin grad kurz davor nun einfach eine KOWA zu kaufen.

So langsam zweifel ich schon an mir selbst, vielleicht erwarte ich einfach zu viel. Aber schaut es euch an, das ist doch keine Beschichtung die einer 800 Gabel würdig ist, oder?


----------



## softbiker (10. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Und ich erst
> 
> Leider komme ich mit der Gabe nicht zu Potte. Die neue hat schon wieder eine unschöne Beschichtung, dieses mal sind es Streifen
> 
> ...



Lass mal stecken. Auf die Kowa wartest du zu lange.
Außerdem sollst du nicht gucken sondern Radfahren. Solange das Teil nicht süfft ist doch so wurst wie nur grad was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Und ich erst
> 
> Leider komme ich mit der Gabe nicht zu Potte. Die neue hat schon wieder eine unschöne Beschichtung, dieses mal sind es Streifen
> 
> ...


Irgendwie ist das schon mist. Aber diesmal scheint es ja noch das "geringste" Übel zu sein. Man bekommt langsam den Eindruck, die Qualitätskontrolle sei bei RS nur/eher auf dem OEM Markt aktiv. Würde ich bei 800 Euro auch nicht aktzeptieren.


----------



## flyingscot (10. April 2010)

cgoeth schrieb:


> so .... nächste Woche soll dann mein AM kommen. Ich bin mega gespannt.
> 
> Gruss Christoph
> 
> PS: Im Anhang die Aufbauliste. Das einzige was noch fehlt sind die Pedale ... werden aber wohl die Shimano PD-M647 oder direkt die XTR werden. Irgendwelche Tipps an dieser Stelle?



Ich vermute mal, dass die Rase Black bei dem XL-Rahmen nicht genügend Einstecktiefe hat. Mindesteinstecktiefe beim Helius AM (>=Größe M) liegt bei 14-15cm...

Unter das Oberrohr ist die offizielle Vorgabe (also die 14-15cm), reichen soll auch der Einschub bis innerhalb des Oberrohrs, das wären dann ca. 11-12cm.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. April 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das schon mist. Aber diesmal scheint es ja noch das "geringste" Übel zu sein. Man bekommt langsam den Eindruck, die Qualitätskontrolle sei bei RS nur/eher auf dem OEM Markt aktiv. Würde ich bei 800 Euro auch nicht aktzeptieren.



Ja stimmt, im Vergleich zu den anderen 3 ist die noch akzeptabel. Sicher bin ich mir trotzdem nicht ob ich sie behalte. Ist für mich keine Frage der Optik, sondern in erster Linine der Haltbarkeit. Wenn sich das auf Dauer verschlechtert wäre das nicht sonderlich toll, wiederverkauf wäre dann auch schlecht. Sowas wie Qualitätskontrolle scheint es aber bei RS gar nicht zu geben.

Mal am Montag bei Alutech anrufen, ob die Kowa auf Lager ist, laut Website soll sie lieferbar sein, nur die Dirtgabel und die sonderversionen müssen extra in japan bestellt werden.


----------



## cgoeth (11. April 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass die Rase Black bei dem XL-Rahmen nicht genügend Einstecktiefe hat. Mindesteinstecktiefe beim Helius AM (>=Größe M) liegt bei 14-15cm...
> 
> Unter das Oberrohr ist die offizielle Vorgabe (also die 14-15cm), reichen soll auch der Einschub bis innerhalb des Oberrohrs, das wären dann ca. 11-12cm.



Hmmm .... das war mir nicht bewusst und die Rase ist bereits bestellt und auf dem Weg. Was heisst das nun? Kann ich die Rase nun nicht verwenden? Worin liegt denn das Problem? Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Problem zu beheben?


----------



## timtim (11. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, im Vergleich zu den anderen 3 ist die noch akzeptabel. Sicher bin ich mir trotzdem nicht ob ich sie behalte. Ist für mich keine Frage der Optik, sondern in erster Linine der Haltbarkeit. Wenn sich das auf Dauer verschlechtert wäre das nicht sonderlich toll, wiederverkauf wäre dann auch schlecht. Sowas wie Qualitätskontrolle scheint es aber bei RS gar nicht zu geben.



genau diese "streifenoptik" bieten die 2009 modelle der totem aber auch ,zumindest hab ich das jetzt in meinem umfeld an drei totem soloair beobachtet .alle erst 1-3 monate im einsatz daher noch keine aussagekräftigen eindrücke über die haltbarkeit.

gruß tim²


----------



## OldSchool (11. April 2010)

cgoeth schrieb:


> Hmmm .... das war mir nicht bewusst und die Rase ist bereits bestellt und auf dem Weg. Was heisst das nun? Kann ich die Rase nun nicht verwenden? Worin liegt denn das Problem? Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Problem zu beheben?





> NOTE: The fully extended length of the post is 400mm (15-3/4"). The post is designed to have *4 inches inserted*, so this leaves roughly 11 and 3/4 inches from the top of the seat tube to the seat rails when fully extended. When dropped all the way, this figure is about 2-3/4 inches. The inserted length at full drop would be a little less than 13 inches. The post rod diameter of 0.950"/24.1mm remains the same for all post sizes. Only the diameter of the sleeve changes.



Max Einstecktiefe ist 10 cm so wie ich das verstehe


----------



## flyingscot (11. April 2010)

cgoeth schrieb:


> Hmmm .... das war mir nicht bewusst und die Rase ist bereits bestellt und auf dem Weg. Was heisst das nun? Kann ich die Rase nun nicht verwenden? Worin liegt denn das Problem? Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Problem zu beheben?



Offiziell definitiv nicht und auch rein technisch gesehen ist das kritisch. Die Stütze endet bei angenommenen 10cm Einstrecktiefe oberhalb des Oberrohrs. Durch den wohl sehr großen Auszug der Stütze wird das Sitzrohr an dieser Stelle extremen Scherkräften ausgesetzt. Die Stütze hebelt das Sattelrohr nach vorne, das Oberrohr stabilisiert es hinten. 

Ich hatte anfangs aus dem Grund bei Nicolai angerufen und mir wurde das so erklärt. Ich habe mir daraufhin  für mein Helius AM-Rahmen eine extra lange Stütze gekauft (43cm) um im offiziell zugelassenen Bereich zu liegen. 

Beheben ließe sich das wohl nur durch ein längeres Einsteckrohr der Rase oder einer entsprechende nicht geschlitzte und lange Einsteckhülse bei Verwendung der kleinen 27.2er-Version der Rase.

Oder du hälst es, wie einige hier und ignorierst die Problematik  Dann allerdings ohne Nicolai-Garantie (laut telefonischer Auskunft).


----------



## timtim (11. April 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Offiziell definitiv nicht und auch rein technisch gesehen ist das kritisch. Die Stütze endet bei angenommenen 10cm Einstrecktiefe oberhalb des Oberrohrs. Durch den wohl sehr großen Auszug der Stütze wird das Sitzrohr an dieser Stelle extremen Scherkräften ausgesetzt. Die Stütze hebelt das Sattelrohr nach vorne, das Oberrohr stabilisiert es hinten.
> 
> Ich hatte anfangs aus dem Grund bei Nicolai angerufen und mir wurde das so erklärt. Ich habe mir daraufhin  für mein Helius AM-Rahmen eine extra lange Stütze gekauft (43cm) um im offiziell zugelassenen Bereich zu liegen.
> 
> ...



dem ist wohl nichts hinzuzufügen .genau auch meine erfahrungen.......
(bei einem helius FR größe M)


----------



## cgoeth (11. April 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> dem ist wohl nichts hinzuzufügen .genau auch meine erfahrungen.......
> (bei einem helius FR größe M)



sch*******


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. April 2010)

Ja Rock shox. Eigentlich gut, aber sie haben sich wohl in letzter Zeit auf die Probleme mit MiCo und 2Step gestürzt und dabei ein paar andere, simple Sachen vergessen (rev u-turn defekt, Beschichtungen durch die Bank, 32er Zugstufen etc.).

Ich hab letztens die neue 2010er Boxxer von einem Kumpel auseinander genommen und das selbe entdeckt wie damals bei meiner Lyrik out of Box. Da waren Metallspäne drin, richtig dick und direkt zwischen Staubabstreifer und Öldichtung. Öl war auch nicht. Vielleicht kommen daher die Streifen. Ach ja, die Boxxer hat auch zwei Stellen, wo das Eloxal etwas am verblassen ist. Serviced die Dinger erstmal, wenn ihr es könnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (11. April 2010)

Tja, schon traurig was da gerade bei RS los ist. Im moment bin ich etwas ratlos, behalten werde ich die Gabel mit dieser schlechten Beschichtung nicht. 

Ich rufe morgen mal bei Alutech an, vielleicht wird es dann doch eine KOWA. Leider gibt es dazu bisher halt recht wenig Erfahrungsberichte.

Ansonsten bleibt mir nur noch mal umzutauschen, wäre dann das 5. Exemplar


----------



## acid-driver (11. April 2010)




----------



## KHUJAND (12. April 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> nach dem Urlaub ist immer noch nach ostern, wenn er am Ostermontag weggefahren ist.




hy...  ich/wir waren im osterurlaub.- sorry wg. der späten rückmail.

erhlich gesagt habe einfach keine Muse diesen schönen rahmen in ein bike umzuwandeln.
liegt wahrscheinlich an der frühjahrsmüdigkeit. 

mitlerweile ist auch der dämpfer eingetrudelt,- u. ich werde mich in nächster zeit an die arbeit machen... 

DANKE 
gruss
Artur


----------



## dreamdeep (12. April 2010)

So, dass mit der Totem hat sich erledigt. Habe mir nun eine KOWA 180FR-RC bestellt. Ist vermutlich eh die bessere Wahl fürs AM, spart gleich mal 400g ein und der Federweg ist stufenlos einstellbar. 

Das Farbschema muss jetzt halt noch mal ändern, anstatt orange/silber jetzt orange/weiss.



KHUJAND schrieb:


> erhlich gesagt habe einfach keine Muse diesen schönen rahmen in ein bike umzuwandeln.



Na komm, das gibt es doch nicht. Dachte der Rahmen wäre längst aufgebaut. Ab ans werk


----------



## HypnoKröte (12. April 2010)

Junger Vadder was kost die KOwa ?


----------



## bobtailoner (12. April 2010)

arthur, mach feddich!
bin echt gespannt auf die karre!


----------



## dreamdeep (12. April 2010)

HypnoKrÃ¶te schrieb:


> Junger Vadder was kost die KOwa ?



960â¬, auch nicht viel mehr als die Totem. DafÃ¼r schÃ¶n leicht (2570g) fÃ¼r 180mm, stufenlos verstellbarer Federweg, High und Lowspeed Druckstufe, Kashima Beschichtung. Einzig die Stechachse ist etwas nervig, aber das ist verkraftbar, wenn sie ansonsten gut funktioniert.

http://website.alutech-bikes.de/KOWA-Produkte/Kowa-180FR-RC-Einfachbruecken-Federgabel::118.html


----------



## KHUJAND (12. April 2010)

dreamdeep
ne totem wäre mir vom durchm. zu fett im AM ! 
die KOWA kommt bestimmt super...


Bob. vorab 
mein bike wird super !


----------



## bobtailoner (12. April 2010)

[/QUOTE]Bob. vorab 
mein bike wird super ! [/QUOTE]

Da bin ich mir absolut sicher!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (12. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dreamdeep
> ne totem wäre mir vom durchm. zu fett im AM !
> die KOWA kommt bestimmt super...



Ja, da hast Du wohl recht. Denke auch, das war jetzt die bessere Wahl, aber manchmal macht man halt Umwege.

Jetzt habe ich allerdings die Teile für den 2-Step Umbau über. Also wäre eine neue und komplette 2010er 2-Step Einheit braucht, bitte melden. Ist passend für jede Totem und alle Baujahre.

...


----------



## frankweber (12. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ja, da hast Du wohl recht. Denke auch, das war jetzt die bessere Wahl, aber manchmal macht man halt Umwege.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich allerdings die Teile für den 2-Step Umbau über. Also wäre eine neue und komplette 2010er 2-Step Einheit braucht, bitte melden. Ist passend für jede Totem und alle Baujahre.
> 
> ...


 
Sieht sehr wertig aus das kowa Teil
gibt es da schon Erfahrungswerte zu ?


----------



## KHUJAND (12. April 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Sieht sehr wertig aus das kowa Teil
> gibt es da schon Erfahrungswerte zu ?



hier ist sie --> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...s?q=KOWA+180FR-RC&hl=de&sa=G&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1


----------



## frankweber (12. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hier ist sie --> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...s?q=KOWA+180FR-RC&hl=de&sa=G&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1


 

hast recht in schwarz sieht sie besser aus als auf der Alutechseite in weiß aber gibt es irgendwo Erfahrungsberichte von Benuztern etc. , da hab ich nix gefunden.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. April 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> hast recht in schwarz sieht sie besser aus als auf der Alutechseite in weiß aber gibt es irgendwo Erfahrungsberichte von Benuztern etc. , da hab ich nix gefunden.




wenn´s beim RAW rahmen bleibt,- würde auch sowas sehr gut kommen. 





bild vom user raschaa
boxxer finish by khujand


----------



## frankweber (12. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wenn´s beim RAW rahmen bleibt,- würde auch sowas sehr gut kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Soll der dreamdeep den Rahmen jetz noch mal verstärken lassen, damit die Boxxer reinpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. April 2010)

lol


----------



## haha (12. April 2010)

kowa taugt.. geht so wie ne 36er talas. net ganz so sahnig wie ne van, aber absolut akzeptabel. und die FW verstellung von 0 - 180mm ist bergauf ne wucht. mach jedes rad im wiegetritt zur bergaufrakete.
bin ja schwer gespannt auf die ganzen neuaufbauten hier..


----------



## dreamdeep (12. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hier ist sie --> ....


Nicht ganz, die verlinkte hat nur eine normale Druckstufe, das Modell welches ich von Alutech bekomme Low- und Highspeed. Gibt es auch nur in Weiss, eine andere Farbe ist nicht möglich. 
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/KOWA-Produkte/Kowa-180FR-RC-Einfachbruecken-Federgabel::118.html

Das Casting von KHUJAND nackig machen zu lassen, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Geht halt zu lasten der garantie, deshalb bleibt sie erstmal so.

Erfahrungsberichte konnte ich zu der Gabel keine finden, nur zu den alten Modellen ohne Druckstufe. Man liest halt hier und da mal was im Forum, aber das wars auch schon. Ich hab mich jetzt einfach mal auf die Aussagen von Jürgen (Alutech) und das positive Grundrauschen im Forum verlassen.

Mein Rahmen ist jetzt beim montieren und sollte diese Woche noch bei mir eintreffen


----------



## HypnoKröte (12. April 2010)

Ich hab erst abgenommen und dann wieder zugenommen. Sattel flog vom Bike nun ist es ein Phenom SL. + 90 g, Griffe und Schrauben -90g :-D


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> So, dass mit der Totem hat sich erledigt. Habe mir nun eine KOWA 180FR-RC bestellt. Ist vermutlich eh die bessere Wahl fürs AM, spart gleich mal 400g ein und der Federweg ist stufenlos einstellbar.
> 
> Das Farbschema muss jetzt halt noch mal ändern, anstatt orange/silber jetzt orange/weiss.
> 
> ...



Na das war sicher auch eine gute Entscheidung. So hat das hin und her mit RS endlich mal ein Ende 

Wann kommt der Rahmen?


----------



## dreamdeep (12. April 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Na das war sicher auch eine gute Entscheidung. So hat das hin und her mit RS endlich mal ein Ende


Ja, auf jeden Fall. Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, das Theater mit der Totem hat jetzt tatsächlich fast 9 Wochen gedauert 



Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Wann kommt der Rahmen?


Im lauf der Woche, ist schon vom eloxieren zurück und wird gerade montiert. Gabel kommt am Mittwoch, dann kann es also am Wochenende endlich wieder losgehen mit vernünftigen Touren


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. April 2010)

Dann wird ja noch alles gut


----------



## hands diamond (12. April 2010)

bin schon gespannt! wird das komplett orange oder wird der Hinterbau anders?


----------



## dreamdeep (12. April 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> bin schon gespannt! wird das komplett orange oder wird der Hinterbau anders?



Komplett orange, mit orange ExtraLove. Den Umlenkhebel und Dämpferschlitten hatte ich eigentlich in Silber eloxiert bestellt, Decals auch silber passend zur galvanized Totem. Da das jetzt mit der weissen Gabel nicht mehr passt, werden es weisse Decals. 

Mit der Farbe der Unlenkhebel bin ich allerdings noch unschlüssig, habe jetzt erstmal auf schwarz geändert, könnte mir aber auch Titanfarbene vorstellen, passend zur Titanfeder oder eben auch orangene Umlenkhebel. Was meint ihr?


----------



## frankweber (12. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Komplett orange, mit orange ExtraLove. Den Umlenkhebel und Dämpferschlitten hatte ich eigentlich in Silber eloxiert bestellt, Decals auch silber passend zur galvanized Totem. Da das jetzt mit der weissen Gabel nicht mehr passt, werden es weisse Decals.
> 
> Mit der Farbe der Unlenkhebel bin ich allerdings noch unschlüssig, habe jetzt erstmal auf schwarz geändert, könnte mir aber auch Titanfarbene vorstellen, passend zur Titanfeder oder eben auch orangene Umlenkhebel. Was meint ihr?


 
Purple elox und dazu passende Pedale/ Spacer - bringt einen schönen Akzent zu orange mit orange und ein wenig weiß an Gabel und Sattel.
Weiße Züge dazu. Das Titan der Feder ordnet sich fein unter bei soviel orange.
Könnt mir auch die Kurbelarme in Purple (Atlas) vorstellen statt der XT - bei dem Aufwand ist das ja nun auch nicht mehr die Welt. 

Glaub schon, daß Du was schönes zusammenfummelst bis es fertig ist.

Könnt sein, daß mein Rahmen(AFR) morgen endlich kommt, freue mich also auch schon mal ein wenig auf eine lange Nacht morgen und werd schonmal ein wenig vorschlafen..

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (12. April 2010)

An Purple hatte ich auch schon gedacht, wird aber ingesamt dann recht unruhig: schwarz, orange, purple, weiss, silber. Muss mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen.

Dann mal ne gute Nacht und gute Erholung, damit Du morgen fit bist, so ein freudiges Ereignis strengt ja immer auch an


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> So hat das hin und her mit RS endlich mal ein Ende



sag nichts gegen ROCK-SHOX ! 

hatte bisher keinerlei probleme damit.


----------



## hands diamond (13. April 2010)

Ich finde so detailverliebte Aufbauten schon geil. Aber ich hätte wenn man es zu weit treibt immer etwas Sorge, dass es dann farblich wenn ich später mal Anbauteile wechseln will auf einmal gar nicht mehr passt. Etwas dezenter wäre Titan + Titan-Lenker.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sag nichts gegen ROCK-SHOX !
> 
> hatte bisher keinerlei probleme damit.


Da bist du eine glückliche Ausnahme. Wenn die Gabeln funktionieren, dann meist gut (2-Step und co mal abgesehen). Bis es aber soweit ist, war es bei vielen Bekannten und mir häufig ein längerer Weg. 



dreamdeep schrieb:


> Komplett orange, mit orange ExtraLove. Den Umlenkhebel und Dämpferschlitten hatte ich eigentlich in Silber eloxiert bestellt, Decals auch silber passend zur galvanized Totem. Da das jetzt mit der weissen Gabel nicht mehr passt, werden es weisse Decals.
> 
> Mit der Farbe der Unlenkhebel bin ich allerdings noch unschlüssig, habe jetzt erstmal auf schwarz geändert, könnte mir aber auch Titanfarbene vorstellen, passend zur Titanfeder oder eben auch orangene Umlenkhebel. Was meint ihr?



Wirklich schwierig. Titanfarbene Wippe ist sicher auch schick - stelle ich mir aber zusammen mit den weissen parts zu "bissig" vor. Bleiben noch rote Anbauteile...


----------



## acid-driver (13. April 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Da bist du eine glückliche Ausnahme. Wenn die Gabeln funktionieren, dann meist gut (2-Step und co mal abgesehen). Bis es aber soweit ist, war es bei vielen Bekannten und mir häufig ein längerer Weg.



bei mir haben auch sämtliche RS gabeln von anfang an gute funktion gehabt


----------



## checkb (13. April 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> bei mir haben auch sämtliche RS gabeln von anfang an gute funktion gehabt



Ebenso.


----------



## fuzzball (13. April 2010)

bei mir waren die beiden (die ich besessen habe) ******* und eine Anhäufung von überteuertem Altschrott, die erste ist unter der Brücke abgeknickt (Boxxer WC), die zweite hat nie anstandslos funktioniert (Totem 2-Step) - nicht umsonst der Name Rock Schrott


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Rock Schrott


----------



## dreamdeep (13. April 2010)

Kommt schon Leute, keine Grundsatzdiskussion zu RS, bringt doch eh nichts, die Erfahrungen sind einfach zu unterschiedlich. 
Ich hatte auch immer gute Erfahrungen, dieses mal halt nicht, was solls.



> Ich finde so detailverliebte Aufbauten schon geil. Aber ich hätte wenn man es zu weit treibt immer etwas Sorge, dass es dann farblich wenn ich später mal Anbauteile wechseln will auf einmal gar nicht mehr passt. Etwas dezenter wäre Titan + Titan-Lenker.


Stimmt, deshalb stehe ich auch so auf schwarze Anbauteile, das passt dann immer. 
Den UHL habe ich jetzt auch erstmal in schwarz genommen, bau das Bike erstmal auf und lass es auf mich wirken, dann sehe ich weiter.

@KHUJAND: wie weit bist Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (13. April 2010)

> Den UHL habe ich jetzt auch erstmal in schwarz genommen, bau das Bike erstmal auf und lass es auf mich wirken, dann sehe ich weiter.



Mach mal bitte zackig, ist ja sozusagen ein Customprototype.

checkb


----------



## dreamdeep (13. April 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Mach mal bitte zackig, ist ja sozusagen ein Customprototype.



An mir solls nicht liegen


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> @KHUJAND: wie weit bist Du?



bei 90%

ich glaub es wird übelst geil...


----------



## dreamdeep (13. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bei 90%
> 
> ich glaub es wird übelst geil...



Dann mach es heute Abend fertig und poste endlich Bilder


----------



## softbiker (13. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bei 90%
> 
> ich glaub es wird übelst geil...



Artur ich glaub Sie werden dich bald steinigen wenns keine pics gibt


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2010)

ich weiss ich weiss. 

bin ja auch was fotos betrifft etwas pingelich. 
deshalb mache ich nur TOP fotos  vom TOP fertigen bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (13. April 2010)

@kuhjand
sorry, das steht bestimmt schon weiter oben im thread, aber ich finde es gerade nicht: was genau hast du geplant?


----------



## timbowjoketown (13. April 2010)

Sein AM aufbauen.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> kuhjand


----------



## hands diamond (13. April 2010)

sorry, khujand.


----------



## hands diamond (13. April 2010)

AM aufbauen hatte ich in diesem Thread vermutet.  Aber gibts da schon Infos zum Aufbau?


----------



## timbowjoketown (13. April 2010)

Na ein wenig Mühe kann man sich doch mal geben ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2010)

ja das ist mein rahmen... gespickt wird er nun mit einer 

*Rock-Shox Lyrik 2 Step Air.
*Fox DHX Air 5.0 Dämpfer
*Sram XO kompl.
*Avid Elixir Bremse
*div. Thomson parts
*div. Truvativ parts
*div. NC17 parts
*div. Hope parts.
*mit Maxxis bereifung. usw.

 zu dem broze elox rahmen, wird alles in schwarz gehalten !


----------



## softbiker (13. April 2010)

Wenn ich mir dein Jung so anschaue?!?!

Bist du Dir eigentlich sicher dass der Rahmen von ihm nicht gleich einkassiert wird?

Der Gesichtsausdruck verrät: "Naja bis zum Pedal werd ich wohl schon kommen, soll sich der Alte doch mal die olle Mühle im Keller schnappen"


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2010)

schöner aufbau. 



acid-driver schrieb:


>





welchen vorteil versprichst du dir durch diese dämpfer pos. (ausgleichsbehälter unten)


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir dein Jung so anschaue?!?!
> 
> Bist du Dir eigentlich sicher dass der Rahmen von ihm nicht gleich einkassiert wird?
> 
> Der Gesichtsausdruck verrät: "Naja bis zum Pedal werd ich wohl schon kommen, soll sich der Alte doch mal die olle Mühle im Keller schnappen"



@softbiker 
er hat ja ein super Grossman FDT da stehen vom aller feinsten... 

 blos kommt er vor lauter fussball sehr wenig zum fahren.
3x training 1-2x spiel in der woche ! (als 9 jähriger) 




--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/54598
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (13. April 2010)

Naja Profifußballer ist auch lukrativer als Bike-Profi.


----------



## fuzzball (13. April 2010)

und Papa ist das Managment


----------



## acid-driver (13. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schöner aufbau.
> 
> welchen vorteil versprichst du dir durch diese dämpfer pos. (ausgleichsbehälter unten)



danke, ist zwar noch nicht fertig, aber fährt immerhin schonmal 

den haben die jungs von meinem radladen so eingebaut. kein plan, warum.

das andere helius, was hier so rumflitzt, hat den auch sorum (allerdings in der coil-variante)
nachteile scheints also nicht zu haben^^


----------



## stuk (13. April 2010)

habe mal gehört das der dämpfer sich andersrum besser schmiert da das öl so sich im stillstand unten an den dichtungen sammelt und diese geschmeidig hält. ausserdem soll es ein vorteil durch die gewichtsverteilung der ungefederten masse geben.
ich würde den umhängen...
aber sehr schönes AM. viel spaß damit
mfg


----------



## BOSTAD (13. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Die KS i-900 ist in der neuen 2010er Version ziemlich ausgereift und funktioniert weitgehend problemlos. Nachdem ich alle Versionen mitgemacht habe, bin ich mit der neusten sehr zufrieden.
> http://www.blacx.eu/blacx/




so ich habe bestellt und die Kind Shock wirds. 
Die passt genau mit 12,5 cm  extension. Hab sie heute mal in der Hand gehabt und fand sie auch sehr zufriedenstellend.

Danke für den Tipp und wenns fertig ist moch isch nen Foddo.


----------



## dreamdeep (13. April 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp und wenns fertig ist moch isch nen Foddo.



Glückwunsch, wirst sehen wenn man sich einmal an eine Remotestütze gewöhnt hat, geht es nicht mehr ohne


----------



## KHUJAND (14. April 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> nachteile scheints also nicht zu haben




 die optik leidet drunter.


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2010)

Rahmen kommt heute an, sitz hier schon auf glühenden Kohlen


----------



## some.body (15. April 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> habe mal gehört das der dämpfer sich andersrum besser schmiert da das öl so sich im stillstand unten an den dichtungen sammelt und diese geschmeidig hält. ausserdem soll es ein vorteil durch die gewichtsverteilung der ungefederten masse geben.
> ich würde den umhängen...



Der Vorteil wegen der ungefederten Masse ist eher zu vernachlaessigen, aber das mit der besseren Schmierung beim DHX Air ist richtig und anderes herum sieht er auch besser aus. Also UMDREHEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (15. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, wirst sehen wenn man sich einmal an eine Remotestütze gewöhnt hat, geht es nicht mehr ohne



Wuerde auch gerne die Kind Shock i900 oder i950 in mein Helius AM stecken, nur wird das mit der Laenge arg knapp wegen der Mindesteinstecktiefe von 15 cm beim AM Rahmen (Groesse L). Momentan fahre ich die Thomson Elite in 410mm und die reicht mir grad mal so (bin 1,87 m gross mit langen Beinen ).

Ist es richtig, dass die Kind Shock i950 in der 385mm Ausfuehrung eine tatsaechliche Laenge von 400mm (gemessen bis zur Sattelklemmung) hat?
Und ist die i900 genau so lang?

@dreamdeep, wie passt das bei Dir?


----------



## der-gute (15. April 2010)

am besten wartest du auf die i700 in 27.2

dann kannste mit ner Hülse das Ganze auf deine Länge bringen.

an meinem 901 muss ich zur i950 ne halbe Scott Pilot FR Stütze nutzen, um auf meine Höhe zu kommen:


----------



## some.body (15. April 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> am besten wartest du auf die i700 in 27.2
> 
> dann kannste mit ner Hülse das Ganze auf deine Länge bringen.
> 
> an meinem 901 muss ich zur i950 ne halbe Scott Pilot FR Stütze nutzen, um auf meine Höhe zu kommen:



Danke der-gute fuer die gute Idee ... nur moechte ich nur ungern warten 

An eine Shim-Loesung hatte ich auch schon gedacht, nur gibt's bzw. kann es kein Shim von 30.9 auf 31.6 geben. Mit der neuen KS i7 in 27.2 wuerde das natuerlich funktionieren, falls es ein Shim mit 15 cm Laenge gibt (wegen der min. Einstecktiefe in den Rahmen).

Das mit der abgesaegten Sattelstuetze ist natuerlich auch eine super Loesung, aber eben nur mit dem 34.9er Sattelrohr des Liteville machbar.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2010)

den hebel unterm arsch finde ist etwas besser als noch ein kabel im kabelsalat. 
2x schaltkabel
2x bremskabel
1x sattelstangen kabel
dazu sind die stangen teuer+schwer.

deshalb kommt bei mir nun ne normale sattelstange mit schnellspanner ans bike.


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. April 2010)

Du bist bestimmt schon mal so eine Stütze zur Probe gefahren Artur, aber ich wollte nach der Probefahrt nicht mehr ohne. Kein lästiges Absteigen mehr und man nutzt es viel öfter, als man es manuell macht. Das Gewicht ist natürlich ein Argument , aber irgendwas ist ja immer.


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2010)

Rahmen und Gabel sind da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Rahmen und Gabel sind da



gabel auch schon 

bilda ...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Rahmen und Gabel sind da



Fotooos bitte


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2010)

Mach ich jetzt, musste erstmal die Decals aufbringen


----------



## softbiker (15. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gabel auch schon
> 
> bilda ...



De red da richtige!! Wo bleiben die pictures von deiner Mühle ??


----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> De red da richtige!! Wo bleiben die pictures von deiner Mühle ??



gestern 2 std. an der KeFü gesessen... 
muss morgen zu Thyssen-Krupp damit.


----------



## guru39 (15. April 2010)

hab mir auch grade wieder einz bestellt, schön dezent


----------



## acid-driver (15. April 2010)

kefü by thyssenkrupp?

was is n das fürn teil?^^


----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> kefü by thyssenkrupp?
> 
> was is n das fürn teil?^^



NC 17
 muss hier u. da noch was nachgefräst werden.  
genau wie das kl. kettenbl.der kurbel.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2010)

.  

@dreamdeep
 sind die fotos in der entwicklung ?


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2010)

Erstmal vorab ein paar Bilder, bessere kommen dann noch, muss jetzt erstmal in die Werkstatt zum aufbauen.

Gewicht mit AFR Unterrohr und Titantorx am Rado, ohne Zughalter ist mit 3242g leichter als erwartet 
Die KOWA hinkt mit 2790g leider etwas hinterher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (15. April 2010)

Der Oberhammer! Herzlichen Glückwunsch, das wird schwer zu übertreffen sein.


----------



## acid-driver (15. April 2010)

geiles teil 

wo wird denn die kowa-gabel gebaut? die brücke ist ja mal extrem geil


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2010)

Danke 

Der Umlenkhebel und Dämpferschlitten wird noch weiss, die silbernen sind ein Überbleibsel des ursprünglich geplanten orange/silber.

Die KOWA kommt aus Japan. Auf jeden Fall sieht man ihr auf Anhieb an, das es kein Großserienprodukt. Der Maschinenbau Look passt gut zu Nicolai.

Ein Bild hab ich noch, dann gehts jetzt an den Aufbau


----------



## guru39 (15. April 2010)

Extrem geiles Baik (Rahmen)


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. April 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Extrem geiles Baik (Rahmen)



richtig GEIL 

Freu mich schon auf das fertige BIKE


----------



## LeichteGranate (15. April 2010)

Das wird ja ein sündhaft pornöses Teil!!!!
Meine Güte....


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. April 2010)

wurde der Rahmen in einer Morewood-Schachtel verschickt ???


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> wurde der Rahmen in einer Morewood-Schachtel verschickt ???



 ne, darin war die Gabel verpackt.


----------



## chridsche (15. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Der Umlenkhebel und Dämpferschlitten wird noch weiss, die silbernen sind ein Überbleibsel des ursprünglich geplanten orange/silber.
> 
> ... sehr  gespannt!...aber Überbleibsel bidde Überbleibsel lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (15. April 2010)

das Teil ist einfach nur porno


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. April 2010)

Absoluter Hammer und mit dem AFR-Unterrohr eine super Idee! Bin auf das fertige Bike gespannt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. April 2010)

Alter Schwede. Da hat sich das Warten ja gelohnt. Glückwunsch Flo. Der Rahmen sieht so geil aus! 

Ich wünsch dir viel Freude beim Aufbauen


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2010)

Freut mich dass er so gut ankommt. Mit montierten Titandämpfer ist das Teil die absolute Wucht 

Aber leider leider passt die Kowa nicht. Die Brücke baut extrem flach und die Einstellknöpfe stossen schon ans Unterrohr wenn der Gabelkonus nur lose aufgelegt ist. Mit montierten Gabelkonus würde dann sogar die Brücke selbst ans Unterrohr schlagen. Ich könnt echt kotzen. Nun steh ich wieder ohne Gabel da 

Was mach ich nun. Noch mal mit der Totem probieren (das wäre farblich jetzt echt der absolute Oberporno) oder vorläufig ne weisse Durolux und im Sommer die 180mm Fox?


----------



## gnafert (15. April 2010)

zu dem rahmen kann man nur gratulieren. top!

mach hinne!


----------



## marco2 (15. April 2010)

Würde die Totem reinmachen. Jeder Tag, den das Teil nicht fährt, ist ein Verbrechen. 

Aber ich kenn das ja, alles perfekt haben zu wollen. Das hört bei mir eh nie auf. Könnte gleich schon einen orangenen AM mit Customgeo bestellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monolithic (15. April 2010)

Wenn's in Frage kommt, verbau einen Steuersatz der unten höher baut.

google mal nach _Woodman Saturn_.


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2010)

Da kommt mir dann die Front zu hoch, wäre auch nicht mit 5mm getan, da fehlen locker 1-1,5cm 

Ich schlaf mal ne Nacht drüber, aber vermutlich geb ich der Totem ne letzte Chance.


----------



## BOSTAD (15. April 2010)

Me likey, wowowiehwow :thumbs:


----------



## 525Rainer (15. April 2010)

totem!  absolut das überbike!!!! mango chris kings? 
leck mich fett bau das teil auf!
was ich mir geil vorstellen könnt wärn polierte felgen und vorbau lenker.


----------



## checkb (15. April 2010)

Sabber. 

Da muss eine Totem rein. 

checkb


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2010)

OK Jungs, ihr habt recht, ich bestell morgen ne neue Totem


----------



## hands diamond (15. April 2010)

Boaaah, Hammer!  Glückwunsch. -D


----------



## luk! (16. April 2010)

Der Rahmen wäre nichts für mich. Im Falle eines Sturzes bestünde die akute Gefahr, dass ich mich unter den Rahmen schmeiße um ihn zu schützen .

Ein Foto bei strahlender Sonne wäre nett, auf jedem Bild sieht das Eloxal anders aus Täuschen die Bilder oder sind Sitzrohrgusset, Druckstreben und Ober-/Unterrohrmitte so deutlich heller als der Rest? 
Irgendwie haben die unterschiedlichen Schattierungen ja was, dadurch, dass sie ziemlich gleichmäßig sind 

Mit der Kowa ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber bei Nicolai ist da ja auch wenig Platz. Ein Nachteil der schlicht-schönen geraden Rohre, mit irgendwelchen Hydroform-Exzessen bekommt man da natürlich mehr Freiraum 

Ein Rado in raw wäre noch das letzte bisschen extra


----------



## frankweber (16. April 2010)

wunderschöner Rahmen - einfach klasse

Glückwunsch


----------



## sluette (16. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Der Umlenkhebel und Dämpferschlitten wird noch weiss, die silbernen sind ein Überbleibsel des ursprünglich geplanten orange/silber.



bitte lass sie so wie sie sind und pulver sie *nicht* weiss... 
extrem-end-krass-klasse der rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2010)

bohh die kowa...
 gibts farbunterschiede im elox. beim rahmen ?


----------



## dreamdeep (16. April 2010)

Danke 

Dadurch das die Kowa nicht passt und es nun doch eine Totem wird, werde ich das ursprÃ¼ngliche Farbkonzept silber/orange auch durchziehen. D.h. Umlenkhebel bleiben silber und die weissen Decals werden gegen silber metallic getauscht.

Leichte Farbschattierungen gibt es natÃ¼rlich, ist bei dem hellen Orange einfach nicht zu vermeiden. Das ist aber nicht fleckig, sondern auf unterschiedliche Bauteile begrenzt. So sind die SchweiÃnÃ¤hte z.b. etwas dunkler. Alles in allem bin ich mit dem Ergebnis aber sehr zufrieden 




> Ein Foto bei strahlender Sonne wÃ¤re nett, auf jedem Bild sieht das Eloxal anders ausâ¦ TÃ¤uschen die Bilder oder sind Sitzrohrgusset, Druckstreben und Ober-/Unterrohrmitte so deutlich heller als der Rest?


Ja das tÃ¤uscht, je nach Lichteinfall wirkt das anders, ist auch echt schwierig auf Fotos rÃ¼ber zu bringen.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2010)

totem in silber ?


----------



## hands diamond (16. April 2010)

galvanized nehme ich an.


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. April 2010)

Solo Air, galvanized, sieht bestimmt super aus!


----------



## dreamdeep (16. April 2010)

Genau, galvanized (silber und orangene decals). Passt wie die faust aufs Auge. Hoffen wir das dieses mal der QS-Junge in Taiwan einen guten Tag hatte


----------



## stuk (16. April 2010)

@dreamdeep
wird traumhaft schön und sinnvoll funktional werden!
glückwunsch und viel spaß damit

mit der qualität des elox sieht es auch sehr gut aus, habe schon orange mit starken grünstichen und rote die ins bläuliche wechseln gesehen. waren aber auch "Händler-räder". Nicolai wird solche Ausreißer bestimmt nicht an den Endkunden liefern. oder vielleicht nur mit "besondere Absprache". oder als b-Ware im Lagerverkauf anbieten.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (16. April 2010)

juhuu der bock ist endlich fertig:





teileliste:

Helius AM Größe L, 1.5" Steuerrohr, Umlenkhebel für 216mm Einbaulänge
Fox DHX 5.0 Air 216mm
Rock Shox Lyrik U-Turn Coil 115-160mm
Hope Pro II + Notubes ZTR Flow
Avid Elixir CR mit Alu-Hebeln, 185mm/185mm
Acros AH-15 Steuersatz
Syntace Force 1.5" 55mm Vorbau
Race Face Atlas Lenker blau elox
NC-17 Take Control Lock On Griffe
Syntace P6 Alu Sattelstütze
NC-17 CC Ti Sattel
Salsa Flip-Lock Sattelklemme blau elox
SLX 2fach Kurbel
SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk short cage
SRAM XX Umwerfer
SRAM X.9 Schalthebel
Shimano Ultegra 12-27 Kassette
Shimano XTR Kette
77 Designz Freeduo Superlight Kettenführung
NC-17 Magnesium II S-Pro Pedale
Conti MTB Light Schläuche
Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35" FR GG/TPC

...die reifen sind für den gardasee, wo´s in 3 wochen hingeht. danach kommt tubeless mit Fat Albert 2.35"

so wie es da steht: 15.1kg
nach dem reifenupdate werden´s 14,8kg sein.

great!


----------



## DJT (16. April 2010)

Lichtblau?

P.S.  auch bei dreamdeep ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolle RC93 (16. April 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> juhuu der bock ist endlich fertig:



Saugeiles Teil! Farblich und überhaupt  !
Bestätigt mich aber auch in der Annahme, dass die 15kg bei meinem geplanten Aufbau schwierig werden. Wenn ne Hammerschmidt dran kommt sowieso. Muss aber eh noch ne Weile warten auf meinen Rahmen.


----------



## checkb (16. April 2010)

Macht viel Freude hier reinzukieken. 

checkb


----------



## BOSTAD (17. April 2010)

Sieht knaller aus !!!!

 nur der Hypnoseteppich mach micht schwindelig


----------



## Rockcity Roller (17. April 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Sieht knaller aus !!!!
> 
> nur der Hypnoseteppich mach micht schwindelig



danke.
ja der macht mich auch schwindelig, aber durch die vielen bike-schraubereien im wohnzimmer wird eh bald mal n neuer teppich fällig ;-)

gruß rainer


----------



## Mugnog (18. April 2010)

@Rainer: Ich finde es Hammer, wie Du die Farbe der Sattelklemme passend zu dem Dämpfer gewählt hast ;-)
Saugeyloeskes Bike. Hoffe, daß ich bald nachlegen kann...
lg


----------



## Daeggae (18. April 2010)

@ RockcityRoller:
Wahnsinns-Rad, hammer Farbwahl! Gefällt mir echt gut!

Hätte ma ne Zwischenfrage: Macht es Sinn ein AM komplett XTR (außer Bremsen) zu fahren? Vom Gewicht her sollts ja net schlecht sein.
Bloß bin ich jetzt mit diesem Thread hier bald komplett durch und finde immer sram+race face...

Naben auch nicht...Ich meine Kurbel+komplette Schltgruppe...
Ich denke nur, wenn es von RaceFace extra eine z.B. Atlas AM oder FR gibt, halten die dann mehr aus und kann die XTR-Kurbel da mithalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (18. April 2010)

über sinn und insinn bei von xtr im allgemeinen lässt sich bestimmt streiten 

ich fahre aber auch teile der xtr gruppe an dem rad und bin voll und ganz zufrieden. 
nur bei den naben weiß ich nicht, ob die für dein einsatzzweck taugen


----------



## Rockcity Roller (18. April 2010)

Daeggae schrieb:


> @ RockcityRoller:
> Wahnsinns-Rad, hammer Farbwahl! Gefällt mir echt gut!
> 
> Hätte ma ne Zwischenfrage: Macht es Sinn ein AM komplett XTR (außer Bremsen) zu fahren? Vom Gewicht her sollts ja net schlecht sein.
> Bloß bin ich jetzt mit diesem Thread hier bald komplett durch und finde immer sram+race face...



danke!
xtr schaltet noch nen ticken besser als xt, vor allem die hebel machen nochmal nen unterschied. xt reicht natürlich voll aus, aber zb. die xtr kurbel ist nochmal einiges leichter und vor allem viiiel schöner. natürlich sackteuer alles, muss man wissen. am liebsten hät tich auch ne xtr kurbel gehabt, aber das hätte den preisrahmen vollends gesprengt. slx is günstig, auch halbwegs leicht und sieht auch noch jott aus. aber vor allem ist sie sehr steif!

gruß rainer


----------



## KHUJAND (19. April 2010)

geiles bike... schhhhh. foto.


----------



## fuzzball (19. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Freut mich dass er so gut ankommt. Mit montierten Titandämpfer ist das Teil die absolute Wucht
> 
> Aber leider leider passt die Kowa nicht. Die Brücke baut extrem flach und die Einstellknöpfe stossen schon ans Unterrohr wenn der Gabelkonus nur lose aufgelegt ist. Mit montierten Gabelkonus würde dann sogar die Brücke selbst ans Unterrohr schlagen. Ich könnt echt kotzen. Nun steh ich wieder ohne Gabel da
> 
> Was mach ich nun. Noch mal mit der Totem probieren (das wäre farblich jetzt echt der absolute Oberporno) oder vorläufig ne weisse Durolux und im Sommer die 180mm Fox?


keine Rock Schrott der Rahmen hat was vernünftiges verdient







dreamdeep schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Dadurch das die Kowa nicht passt und es nun doch eine Totem wird, werde ich das ursprüngliche Farbkonzept silber/orange auch durchziehen. D.h. Umlenkhebel bleiben silber und die weissen Decals werden gegen silber metallic getauscht.
> 
> ...


Pornös


----------



## dreamdeep (19. April 2010)

Danke fuzzball 

Die BOS wäre natürlich sehr fein. Hätte ich auch sofort gekauft, wenn es denn eine Version mit Absenkung gebe. Und die braucht es auf jeden Fall, sonst geht mein Konzept nicht auf.

Totem sollte am Mittwoch da sein, dann wird endlich aufgebaut


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. April 2010)

Neues Teil für mein Helius :-D , extra verstärkt mit Ti Schraube, Gewicht egal.


----------



## timbowjoketown (19. April 2010)

Und Gewichtsersparnis durch Ausfräsungen auf dem Deckel ;-)


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. April 2010)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Und Gewichtsersparnis durch Ausfräsungen auf dem Deckel ;-)



Das ist ein Decal unter Klarlack, sieht nur so geil aus weils aus dünner Metallfolie ist


----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> keine Rock Schrott der Rahmen hat was vernünftiges verdient


----------



## softbiker (20. April 2010)

artur was ist denn nun mit Fotos??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> artur was ist denn nun mit Fotos??



sorry warten noch auf meine E13 KeFü. dann ist es fertig... 

gruss
Artur


----------



## fuzzball (20. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>



es gibt aus meiner sicht nichts besseres als N´Dee und Stoy fürs Fahrwerk, hab am Helius ST und Perp zig Kombos durchprobiert (RS,MZ und CB) und die BOS Kombo ist einfach besser.
Zudem hat RS (wenn ich das andere schreibe meint mein Touchpad wieder das in Schrott zu ändern) einfach zu große Qualitätsschwankungen gerade beim 2 Step System; bei meiner alten Totem hat es auch nach 3mal tauschen nicht funktioniert und ein Kollege hat seit Wochen Probleme mit seiner 2010er Totem, deswegen wenn Absenkung dann warten bis FOX mit der 180mm Talas rauskommt und das ganze mit einer billigen Suntour (unterschätzte Gabel aus meiner sicht) überbrücken.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> es gibt aus meiner sicht nichts besseres als N´Dee und Stoy fürs Fahrwerk, hab am Helius ST und Perp zig Kombos durchprobiert (RS,MZ und CB) und die BOS Kombo ist einfach besser.
> Zudem hat RS (wenn ich das andere schreibe meint mein Touchpad wieder das in Schrott zu ändern) einfach zu große Qualitätsschwankungen gerade beim 2 Step System; bei meiner alten Totem hat es auch nach 3mal tauschen nicht funktioniert und ein Kollege hat seit Wochen Probleme mit seiner 2010er Totem, deswegen wenn Absenkung dann warten bis FOX mit der 180mm Talas rauskommt und das ganze mit einer billigen Suntour (unterschätzte Gabel aus meiner sicht) überbrücken.




^^ ausser frage... ^^
aber du musst nicht immer mit deinem Rock-Schrott kommen. das nervt.


----------



## checkb (20. April 2010)

> das nervt.



Unterschreibe ich.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. April 2010)

Ist jetzt sowieso schon ums Eck. Totem sollte morgen kommen. 

Und bis die Fox zu vernünftigen Preisen auf dem Markt ist und bewiesen hat was sie kann, wird es auch eher Herbst werden. Und die ganze Saison mit der Durolux fahren möchte ich nicht. Dann fahr ich jetzt lieber erstmal die Totem und für nächste Saison sehe ich dann weiter.


----------



## softbiker (20. April 2010)

Ich bin dafür dass wir jetz alle nur noch RST-Gabeln verbauen. Dann haben sich diese lästigen Diskussionen erübrigt.


----------



## fuzzball (20. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^ ausser frage... ^^
> aber du musst nicht immer mit deinem Rock-Schrott kommen. das nervt.


wie würdest du ein Produkt bezeichnen das nicht funktioniert, stimmt ich verspreche mich zu bessern 



VERKAUFE:
NICOLAI Helius ST Bj. 2009 - Größe S - schwarz elox. - keine Dellen, nur Gebrauchsspuren - BOS Stoy
NICOLAI UFO DS Bj. 2009 - Größe S - fd red - keine Dellen, nur Gebrauchsspuren - FOX RP23
MAVIC Deemax LRS Bj. 2009 - silber
MAVIC Deemax LRS Bj. 2008 - MAVIC Service neu - gelb


----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wie würdest du ein Produkt bezeichnen das nicht funktioniert)



 du meinst ROCK-SHOX is ein produkt das nicht funktioniert ?!? 

(is klaaa)


----------



## fuzzball (20. April 2010)

wollte eigentlich nichts mehr dazu schreiben


 
2 Minuten SUFU

RS:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435024&highlight=Totem
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419046&highlight=Totem

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=582305&highlight=TOTEM
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=594778&highlight=TOTEM
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=574129&highlight=TOTEM
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=579702&highlight=TOTEM
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=563836&highlight=TOTEM
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=491667&highlight=TOTEM
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=481789&highlight=TOTEM

BOS:
nix gefunden und nichts negatives zu berichten

@dreamdeep: bin gespannt auf das Endergebnis,schade um die Kowa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (20. April 2010)

Husch-Husch raus hier, geht euch woanders streiten, schreibt euch doofe E-Mails oder so... interessant doch kein Schwein, ob es Khujand auf die Palme bringt, wenn jemand RS doof findet ^^

edith: Und Ballaballa, es interessiert auch keinen wieviele RS kaputt Threads du findest, aber du darfst als Hausaufgabe dazu die Verkaufszahlen von BOS und RS im Internet suchen und dann einen Aufsatz schreiben: Warum man das sooooo einfach nicht vergleichen kann.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. April 2010)

Kommt schon Jungs, das führt doch zu nix.

@fuzzball: und ich erst, bestes Wetter und kein passendes Bike. Aber Ende der Woche sollte es fertig sein


----------



## WODAN (20. April 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Husch-Husch raus hier, geht euch woanders streiten, schreibt euch doofe E-Mails oder so... interessant doch kein Schwein, ob es Khujand auf die Palme bringt, wenn jemand RS doof findet ^^
> 
> edith: Und Ballaballa, es interessiert auch keinen wieviele RS kaputt Threads du findest, aber du darfst als Hausaufgabe dazu die Verkaufszahlen von BOS und RS im Internet suchen und dann einen Aufsatz schreiben: Warum man das sooooo einfach nicht vergleichen kann.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Kommt schon Jungs, das führt doch zu nix.



genau... 
bis fuzzball in 2 wochen wieder mit rock-schrott u. alten lapalien kommt.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> genau...
> bis fuzzball in 2 wochen wieder mit rock-schrott u. alten lapalien kommt.



Macht nur so weiter, bis eins weint


----------



## fuzzball (20. April 2010)

zu spät 




auf das es so gut wird wie dein altes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (20. April 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> auf das es so gut wird wie dein altes



Ich glaube das wird es


----------



## fuzzball (20. April 2010)

ich bleib bei Pornös,
machst du weißen Decals wieder ab und tauscht sie gg silberne passend zur Totem (oder ist die weiß)?
Hinterlassen die eigentlich Spuren?

PS. die Sandale passen sogar nicht zum Style des Rahmens


----------



## dreamdeep (20. April 2010)

Da bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, hab mal zum testen die Cutted N Decals gegen die silberne getauscht, eventuell bleiben doch die weissen dran, kommt als Kontrast ganz gut. Ich mach es jetzt aber erstmal fertig und entscheide dann.
Decals gehen ohne Rückstände/Spuren ab.

P.S. danke für den Tipp, habs zensiert


----------



## trek 6500 (20. April 2010)

das orange ist traumhaft !!!


----------



## sibor-sonic (21. April 2010)

Richtig genial !

Die Zughalter, sind die automatisch in Orange?


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2010)

sooo : E 13  KeFü von mountainbikes.net ist angekommen,- 
heute abend werde ich das Kettenbl. aus der bearbeitung abholen.
u. am samstag/sonntag  fotos+probefahrt machen.

gewicht  liegt kompl. aufgebaut bei 15,30 kg.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. April 2010)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Die Zughalter, sind die automatisch in Orange?



Ne, das sind normale ExtraLove Parts, müssen also extra bestellt werden. Die orangenen Schrauben habe ich selbst nachgerüstet, standard sind silber.



> gewicht liegt kompl. aufgebaut bei 15,30 kg.


Da werde ich rein rechnerisch auch landen. Bis auf die Gabel ist alles gewogen, ich hoffe das Gewicht passt wie veranschlagt.



> u. am samstag/sonntag fotos+probefahrt machen


Jetzt hast Du uns auch lange genug auf die Folter gespannt, wehe das wird am Samstag nichts mit den Fotos


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2010)

wie weit biste ?


----------



## dreamdeep (21. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wie weit biste ?



Frag nicht  Steuersatz, Kettenführung, Innenlager und Kurbel sind montiert. Warte immer noch auf die Gabel, damit es endlich weitergehen kann.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Frag nicht  Steuersatz, Kettenführung, Innenlager und Kurbel sind montiert. Warte immer noch auf die Gabel, damit es endlich weitergehen kann.



bekomme nächste woche  2 totems


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (21. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bekomme nächste woche  2 totems



Bis dahin ist meine hoffentlich auch da


----------



## hands diamond (21. April 2010)

15,3 mit Totem 2-Step? Krass! Welche Reifen fährst Du?


----------



## dreamdeep (21. April 2010)

> 15,3 mit Totem 2-Step? Krass! Welche Reifen fährst Du?



Yep, mit Totem, Coil Dämpfer und Remote-Stütze. Werde aber im lauf des Jahres noch Schläuche (eclipse), Bremse (The One 2010 203/203mm) und Pedale (Superstar Components) tauschen, dann kommt es auf 14,9 kg. Hat ausserdem noch Luft bei der Kurbel und den Laufrädern. Auf längere Sicht sollte ich auch die 14,5 marke schaffen.

Reifen sind Highroller und Minion in 2.35


...


----------



## checkb (21. April 2010)

Totem ist der absolute Kracher, 100% Tourentauglich, alles andere ist CC.  Selbst steilste Rampen sind mit der SoloAir fahrbar, ich bin schwer beeindruckt von der AM Geo. Man sitzt einfach geil, was quatsche ich: *DER PERFEKTE ALLROUNDER*.





*
Foto von Will - Happy Freeride Tour im Zittauer - April 2010*

checkb


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2010)

ein traum von foto...  

wobei eine totem keine tourengabel ist u. sein kann


----------



## dreamdeep (21. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ein traum von foto...



... und Bike 

Ich bin ja gespannt wie ich ohne Absenkung mit der Totem zurecht komme. Wenn das für mich passt, könnte ich auch die Soloair Einheit drin lassen. Macht ca. 300g zur 2.step aus.


----------



## trek 6500 (21. April 2010)

ja, bild ist echt super !!!!!


----------



## timtim (21. April 2010)

okay ,dann hier nochmal gleiche stelle gleicher fotograf gleicher tag,
nur kein AM .sorry 







tim²


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2010)

super geile tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (21. April 2010)

äh checkb, ich bin jetzt aber neugierig...
dein AM is doch von der Stange, so halb wenigstens
den FR Hinterbau lassen wir mal unter den Tisch fallen
aber dein Hauptrahmen is doch für 160er Gabeln, oder?
geht das mit der Totem problemlos?

erzähl mal...

und TimTim, ich dachte dein AM wäre bronze elox...
was hab ich da wieder verpasst?


----------



## checkb (21. April 2010)

Ach Guter,

was ist bei Kalle von der Stange? So jetzt mal bitte die Neuware, zack,zack.

checkb

PS: Die Talas springt, die Totem fährt, beides schöne Forken.


----------



## timtim (21. April 2010)

ach Alex , isch abe gar kein AM .nicht aufgepasst 
aber hier für dich "AM suchbild" la palma:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/will1973/4349594098/sizes/l/in/set-72157623409874392/

sorry 

gruß tim²


----------



## der-gute (21. April 2010)

ob AM oder FR, es war und ist bronze Elox

das Bild is meiner Augen nicht würdig!


----------



## timtim (21. April 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> das Bild is meiner Augen nicht würdig!



blödsinn, guck mal genau hin .sogar zwei 9nulleinser waren mit dabei 
und nun schluß mit OT ,jibt ärger 

tim²

sorry leute ,selbstverständlich gehts hier nur ums AM


----------



## morphe72 (21. April 2010)

Rahmen/Gabel-Set ist neu, alles andere von meinen alten Bikes oder aus meinem Kellerregal - ganz klassisch gestylt :







14,3 kg im Allmountain-Enduro Trim:

-Rahmengrösse L, konisches Steuerrohr, ISCG;
-Fox RP23 2010, 216/63mm
-RockShox Revelation U-turn Air , 150mm, tapered steerer
-Reset Conan
-Syntace F119, 75mm
-Syntace Vector Carbon, 12°
-Magura Marta SL
-XT Kurbel
-XT Umwerfer
-X0 gripshift und Schaltwerk
-DT Swiss Hügi FR/440 mit Sun SingleTrack und DT Comp
-Conti Diesel 2.5
-XT Kassette
-Time Z-Control
-Thomson Elite 410mm
-Flite Titanium
-Tune Würger

Irgendwie etwas enttäuschend, dachte schon, dass ich an 14,0 kg rankomme, zumal der Rahmen lediglich 3150 g ohne Dämpfer/Befestigung hat 

Als Touring Variante baue ich gerade aus meinem Beständen und ein paar Neuteilen einen LRS mit Tune King/Kong, ZTR Alpine und DT SuperComp (evtl. Sapim Cx-Ray) auf. Der wird mich auch mit XTR Kassette nicht wirklich raushauen. Hoffe aber dennoch mit 2.25er NN auf <13,5 kg zu kommen. Was meint Ihr? 

Ach bevor Ihr mich jetzt zerreisst, der Spacerturm wird noch eingedampft, auf dem Photo ist noch eine Thomson mit nur 360mm abgebildet. Die Sattelhoehe ist noch ca. 20mm zu niedrig. Auch die Schaltzüge werden noch eingekürzt und mit Endhülsen versehen 

UND noch ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön an Vinc (Stichwort Spanien) für seine Hilfe und an Guru - Wurzelpuff rulez - für seine Geduld mit mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (21. April 2010)

Sehr schön, aber eine schwarze Gabel fänd ich glaub ich besser.


----------



## morphe72 (21. April 2010)

Muss zugeben, daß die Gabel drankam, weil sie sehr günstig war und ein konisches Steuerrohr hat. Aber von der Optik kannst du recht haben, mal sehen, wenn 2011 DTSwiss mit tapered steerer auf den Markt kommt...


----------



## softbiker (22. April 2010)

Was nur alle mit diesem tapered-Schmarrn haben. 
Mal ehrlich die 2mm mehr reissen dass höchsten bei ner 180er-Gabel und Downhill-Geprügel raus, für alles andere ist dieser Standard sinnloses Geschnörkel und verhunzt echt jede Optik eines Rahmens.
(Ich bin eh der Meinung dass das nur ein Trend ist der hoff. bald wieder verschwindet).
Die Gabel in weiss geht vollkommen in Ordnung. Glaub mir wäre sie noch schwarz könntest du dein Bike in 3 Wochen nicht mehr anschauen.
Farbliche Akzente muss man setzen sonst wirds langweilig.
Und was du mit deinen Schaltzügen hast? Ich kann da nix drann sehen, geschweigedenn ob irgendwelche Tüllen fehlen.
Und Spacerturm? Die Einbauhöhe geht völlig in Ordnung.
Dass ist ein Tourenbike und ich bin ehrlich, spar dir das abgeschnipsle der Gabel und lass die Höhe oder verbau gleich ne 160er-Gabel.
Du wirst da nicht mehr froh wenn das Cockpit so tief kommt, zumal du ja sagst dass der Sattel noch weiter raus muss.


----------



## dreamdeep (22. April 2010)

Ich find die auch, dass die weisse Gabel sehr gut passt! Auch wenn ich von 150mm Gabeln im AM nicht viel halte, der Lenkwinkel wäre mir dadurch zu steil und im Vergleich zum Hinterbau kann die Gabel nicht mithalten.

Ansonsten sehr schöner und schlichter Aufbau


----------



## BOSTAD (22. April 2010)

Sehr geile Zittauer Bilder... will auch...


bin vom 6.-11. Mai in Locarno am Largo.. jemand auch zufällig  von euch da?


----------



## stuk (22. April 2010)

so jetzt hats mich (nach einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt) auch erwischt und ich denke mein geliebtes helius cc wird doch abgelöst (es sei denn ich werde doch noch überzeugt) und ein AM muss her.
farbe: aircraft grey matt mit schwarz und roten elox teilen (steuersatz, spacer, spanner innenlager)
gabel: lyric solo air schwarz, komme sehr gut ohne absenkung klar
steuersatz hope oder reset ???
restlichen teile werden von meinem zum 147er mutierten cc übernommen.

hab aber noch ein paar fragen.
kann mir jemand verraten, ob die kettenführungsaufnahme nun serie ist?
gibt es bei der alten zugführung (finde ich aufgeräumter) probleme oder ist die neue untere wirklich viel besser?

danke und mfg


----------



## sluette (22. April 2010)

ich glaube den hope headset kannst du wegen zu geringer einpresstiefe knicken. mein AM ist erste serie, damals waren die ausfallenenden frei wählbar und die hammerschmidt aufnahme hat extra gekostet. wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist die mittlerweile serie und die ausfallenden kosten extra.


----------



## acid-driver (22. April 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> kann mir jemand verraten, ob die kettenführungsaufnahme nun serie ist?
> gibt es bei der alten zugführung (finde ich aufgeräumter) probleme oder ist die neue untere wirklich viel besser?
> 
> danke und mfg



die iscg ist serie. für die hammerschmidt-kombi muss zumindest der umwerfer zug am unterrohr entlang, da das teil von unten angelenkt wird. 

rest dürfte nach belieben auszuwählen sein


----------



## morphe72 (23. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Was nur alle mit diesem tapered-Schmarrn haben.
> Mal ehrlich die 2mm mehr reissen dass höchsten bei ner 180er-Gabel und Downhill-Geprügel raus, für alles andere ist dieser Standard sinnloses Geschnörkel und verhunzt echt jede Optik eines Rahmens.



Ich bin überzeugt, daß sich das durchsetzen wird. Aber wenn ich es nochmals zu machen hätte würde ich das Mehrgewicht eines 1.5er Steuerrohr in Kauf nehmen - der Optik wegen.




softbiker schrieb:


> Und was du mit deinen Schaltzügen hast? Ich kann da nix drann sehen, geschweigedenn ob irgendwelche Tüllen fehlen.


Auf dem Photo nur schwer zu erkennen, die Züge sind nicht abgelängt, sonderen fein säuberlich aufgeroll. Mache ich bei der ersten Probefahrt immer so.



softbiker schrieb:


> Und Spacerturm? Die Einbauhöhe geht völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## morphe72 (23. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich find die auch, dass die weisse Gabel sehr gut passt!



Ich glaube mich stört die weiße Gabelkrone, vielleicht sollte die noch schwarz sein. Weißer Sattel ist nicht mein Style, würde aber sicher das Gesamtbild vervollkommnen




dreamdeep schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich von 150mm Gabeln im AM nicht viel halte, der Lenkwinkel wäre mir dadurch zu steil und im Vergleich zum Hinterbau kann die Gabel nicht mithalten.
> 
> Ansonsten sehr schöner und schlichter Aufbau



Also, der Lenkwinkel -obwohl er steil sein sollte- kommt mir sehr gelungen vor. Evtl. hängt das mit der Steuersatzeinbauhöhe zusammen. Finde, die untere Lagerschale ist schon sehr hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (23. April 2010)

@ sluette und acid-driver

danke für eure hilfe/einschätzung.

jetzt muss ich mir nur noch den letzten ruck geben und bestellen. aber erstmal geh ich jetzt mit dem cc in den wald....


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. April 2010)

EDIT : Sry Jungs die späte Stunde hat mich son Scheiss schreiben lassen -.- 
klar sind 13,5 zu schaffen, meins wiegt aktuell 12,3kg. Morgen kommen mal neuen Bilder hat sich wieder was getan.


----------



## stuk (24. April 2010)

13.5 dürften gut zu schaffen sein
ich plane meins mit pulver und stahldämpfer auf 14 +- 0
mein cc wiegt 12.6 mit stahldämpfer, ca 800 mehr für den am rahmen mit pulver und 400 mehr für die große gabel. je nach steuersatz komme ich wohl dann auf 13,8 bis 14. 
was ich gut aber auch egal finde. muss einfach spass machen


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. April 2010)

Der Turm muss noch was abgelängt werden bin noch unschlüssig mim Vorbau ;-D


----------



## Daeggae (25. April 2010)

@HypnoKröte:

Schönes Bike dein AM ! Was hast du denn genau verbaut um die 12,3 kg Gewicht zu schaffen ? Plane auch ein AM und wäre über solche Anregungen sehr erfreut !


----------



## HypnoKröte (25. April 2010)

Acros LRS mit Flow Felgen 
Syntace Vecot Carbon Lenker 
0815 Vorbau vom Händler mit Ti Schrauben 
Thomson Masterpiece 
SPeci Phenom SL 
Carbon Ti Klemme 
Tune Schnellspanner H 
Kork Griffe 
XTR Trigger getuned 
XTR SW XTR Kassette 
XTR Kette 
Dura Ace  UW 
XTR Kurbel mit CFK Bash 
Superstar TI Pedale 
Revl U Turn 2010 Gabel 
Acors AH 07 Steuersatz
Hope Tech X2 hinten
Hopte Tech M4 vorne
leichte 180 /160 Scheiben


----------



## sluette (25. April 2010)

*Khujand ! es ist sonntag abend und ganz deutschland wartet auf bilder von deiner flinte.*


----------



## frankweber (25. April 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> *Khujand ! es ist sonntag abend und ganz deutschland wartet auf bilder von deiner flinte.*


 

Ich empfinde die Rufe nun auch nicht mehr als Nötigung, alle wollen pics sehen - laß Dich nicht so feiern


----------



## sluette (26. April 2010)

ich glaube mittlerweile dass die karre sauschlecht geworden ist und er sich nicht mehr traut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. April 2010)

Hier ist es  






RAHMEN: Nicolai Helius AM. Bronze Elox. (Gr.M.)
GABEL: Rock-Shox Lyrik 2 Step Air.
DÄMPFER:Fox DHX Air 5.0
BREMSE: Avid Elixir CR Carbon 
SCHALTUNG: Kompl. Sram XO
LAUFRÄDER: Mavic/Hope/Maxxis. 
KETTENFÜHRUNG: E 13 DRS / E13 Bash.
KURBEL: Truvativ Holzfeller OCT
PEDALEN: NC-17 Sudpin III
LENKER: Sunline V1 Nicolai Edition
GRIFFE: ODI
STÜTZE: Thomson
VORBAU: Thomson
STEUERSATZ: Reset Racing - 118-HDAL2
SATTEL: Selle Italia SLR

ges. Gewicht 15,3kg.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. April 2010)

Schön geworden


----------



## stuk (26. April 2010)

echt schön
viel spaß damit


----------



## frankweber (26. April 2010)

feines Radl............ und was lange währt wird oft richtig gut

Gruß Frank


----------



## sluette (26. April 2010)

na also, sehr schön geworden.

ich finde den sticker zu klein. wirkt ein bischen verloren am unterrohr.

was macht einen sunline lenker zur nicolai edition ?


----------



## KHUJAND (26. April 2010)

-N- Edition--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/235346

DANKE @All !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (26. April 2010)

ich finds nett, das Radl

aber...

wie schon geschrieben is der Sticker echt verloren aufm Unterrrohr
der blechfarbene Umwerfer sieht komisch aus
die Kurbel macht auch nicht die beste Optik

sonst is es, fast wie jedes N, ein tolles Rad ;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (26. April 2010)

Glückwunsch, das ist wirklich ein sehr schicker Aufbau geworden 

Und der N-Edition Lenker ist ja mal geil


----------



## stuk (26. April 2010)

so leute meins ist bestellt.............


----------



## KHUJAND (26. April 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich finds nett, das Radl
> 
> aber...
> 
> ...



so isset . 
 gleichzeitig haben mich vorab einige leute nach dem schickem dezenten NICOLAI rahmenaufkl. gefragt.
u. das er sich sehr gut u. schlicht auf dem rahmen macht.

die Truvativ Holzfeller OCT ist bewert u. passt sehr gut zu den restlichen teilen am rahmen.

wenn man sich das schaltwerk+umwerfer genau anschaut,-erkennt man doch die gleiche bauweise...

wollte da nicht mit shimano "aushelfen"


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (26. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich find die auch, dass die weisse Gabel sehr gut passt! Auch wenn ich von 150mm Gabeln im AM nicht viel halte, der Lenkwinkel wäre mir dadurch zu steil und im Vergleich zum Hinterbau kann die Gabel nicht mithalten.



Der Hinterbau passt sich doch bei richtiger Schwingenloch-Einhängung an die Gabel an, oder nicht? Somit müssten doch dann auch die Winkel wieder stimmen wenn er "abgesenkt" ist?


----------



## sluette (26. April 2010)

kann ich gut verstehen, ich steh da auch auf markenreinheit am bike. 
mein helius und argon kommt auch rein mit sram daher, mein bmxtb dagegen habe ich komplett mit shimano ausgerüstet.
momentan würde ich aber eh shimano bevorzugen würden, features wie shadow technik und two way release sucht man bei sram vergebens. die neue x0 und x9 finde ich jetzt nicht so revelutionär. ist aber off topic und gehört hier nicht rein...


----------



## hands diamond (27. April 2010)

So, jetzt bin ich mal dran... 

Das Einsatzgebiet ist denke ich wie bei den meisten hier: Entspannt bergauf und mit Freude bergab. So halbwegs weiß ich schon was ich will, bei ein paar Teilen bin ich aber noch unschlüssig.

Helius AM Größe M
1.5 Steuerrohr
Zugführung für Remote-Stütze
AFR-Unterrohr
Hammerschmidt-Option
12mm Steckachse

Lyrik Solo Air DH
DHX 5 Coil 216mm (mit Titanfeder oder evt. doch den Air)

Acros AH 15

Syntace Force 1.5 55mm
Syntace Vector 31.8 2014 12 Grad 700mm

Shimano Saint Schaltwerk (Medium Cage)
Shimano Saint Schalthebel
Shimano SLX Down Swing Umwerfer
77Designz Freeduo oder E13 DRS??

Kurbel: SLX

Saint Bremse

Kind Shox i950R

Laufräder:
Entweder erst mal die DT EX1750 die ich schon habe oder Hope Pro II / ZTR Flow neu aufbauen lassen.

Freue mich natürlich über Anregungen!


----------



## frankweber (27. April 2010)

@ hypnokröte:
Die Farbe ist saugeil und das Gewicht, Anerkennung! 

@ hands diamond:
*Glaub das wird gut* aber vllt ist das Slx im Vergleich zum sonst fast highendigen Teilemix ein bisschen zu lasch ( ist technisch sicher prima) und nicht gleichwertig mit bspw Dt Rädern und Syntace etc.

Wäre schade wenn man sich hinterher ärgert 

Ist nur meine Meinung, bitte nicht enttäuscht sein, soll /kann ja jeder machen wie er will.

Gruß Frank


----------



## guru39 (27. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Hier ist es
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 bis auf die Gabel, mal schauen ob sie dir Spazz macht?

Ich freu mich schon wie ein kleines Mädchen auf meinz, quasi feucht


----------



## hands diamond (27. April 2010)

So empfindlich bin ich nicht, hatte ja um Anmerkungen gebeten 

Die SLX habe ich schon daheim und sie funktioniert gut. Evt. tut sich auf der Eurobike noch mal was bei Getriebekurbeln. Das will ich auf jeden FAll erst mal abwarten. Evt. verbaue ich auch erst mal die günstigere Shiftguide.

Zu den Farben:
Wird wohl schwarz elox mit rot Extra-Love und scharzen Decals. Bin aber auch da noch nicht ganz fix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (28. April 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin ich mal dran...
> ...
> Helius AM Größe M
> 1.5 Steuerrohr
> ...



ich frag mich warum du das AFR unterrohr bestellen willst?
die kiste ist eh schon bocksteif, völlig ausreichend.


----------



## hands diamond (28. April 2010)

Weil sich so die zugelassene Gabeleinbaulänge erhöht. Die 170mm Lyrik ist offiziell beim Standardunterrohr schon drüber. Außerdem habe ich so auch die Option auf 180mm-Gabeln (Fox?).


----------



## KHUJAND (28. April 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> bis auf die Gabel,



Guru
werd die absenkung ehh nie nutzen,- hab die 2010ér Lyrik 2 Step Air. sau günstig bekommen. 
hätte auch die normale air genommen...

wenn die 2 Step mucken machen sollte,-kommt einfach ne neue air einheit rein u. gut is.


----------



## hands diamond (28. April 2010)

Hi,
beim Federbein bin ich mir unsicher bzgl. der Federhärte. Ich werde das Helius mit 171mm Federweg und 63mm Hub fahren. Ich mags lieber weich, also mit viel Sag (je nach Rad 30-40%). Duschfertig wiege ich knapp 75kg.
Die Federhärtenrechner die ich ausprobiert habe, empfehlen mir tendenziell 350. Das kommt mir aber irgendwie wenig vor. Welche Federhärte würdet Ihr empfehlen?
-Dirk


----------



## frankweber (28. April 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Hi,
> beim Federbein bin ich mir unsicher bzgl. der Federhärte. Ich werde das Helius mit 171mm Federweg und 63mm Hub fahren. Ich mags lieber weich, also mit viel Sag (je nach Rad 30-40%). Duschfertig wiege ich knapp 75kg.
> Die Federhärtenrechner die ich ausprobiert habe, empfehlen mir tendenziell 350. Das kommt mir aber irgendwie wenig vor. Welche Federhärte würdet Ihr empfehlen?
> -Dirk


 
450 oder 500 würde ich probieren


----------



## dreamdeep (28. April 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Die Federhärtenrechner die ich ausprobiert habe, empfehlen mir tendenziell 350. Das kommt mir aber irgendwie wenig vor. Welche Federhärte würdet Ihr empfehlen?



400. Ich habe bei 80-83kg eine 450er. Im Stand fühlt sich das schon mal gut an. Nach dem Wochenende kann ich Dir sagen wie sie beim fahren passt. Wolltest ja auch eine DSP Titanfeder, oder?

Ansonsten würde ich um Gewicht zu sparen die Saint Teile überdenken. Besonders bei der Bremse lohnt eine 2010er The One.

Kettenführung würde ich mir eine Carbon Platte fräsen lassen, Rolle von NC17 Stinger, kommt auf 55-70g.

Mit der Kurbel würde ich auch warten. Mach ich momentan mit meiner XT auch so. Obwohl ich gerne was neues hätte.


----------



## hands diamond (28. April 2010)

Ok, dann probiere ich erst mal die 400er. Die Titanfeder bestelle ich, wenn ich mir sicher bin welche Härte ich brauche. Danke schon mal.

Zur Saint:
Die baue ich auch von meinem aktuellen Rad um. Sie ist natürlich kein Leichtgewicht aber funktioniert super. Auch bei langen Abfahrten in den Alpen.

Guter Tip mit der Kettenführung. Wer kann das denn fräsen und was kostet sowas? Wäre auch interessant zu wissen, ob das Ritzel bei der Freeduo einen Performancevorteil bringt.


----------



## kuka.berlin (28. April 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Guter Tip mit der Kettenführung. Wer kann das denn fräsen und was kostet sowas? Wäre auch interessant zu wissen, ob das Ritzel bei der Freeduo einen Performancevorteil bringt.




Was brauchst du genau 

 Kuka


----------



## hands diamond (28. April 2010)

@kuka
Ne funktionierende Kettenführung.  Keine Ahnung was genau.  Geht BB-Klemmung mit Carbon, oder ist dann der Druck auf der Carbonplatte zu stark?! Der Rahmen kommt wie gepostet mit ISCG (Hammerschmidt), falls das hilft. Sorry, habe mich hiermit noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt und hoffe auf Deine/Eure Tips.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RPM (29. April 2010)

Hello.
Mein Nicolai















thankyou für das Aussehen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. April 2010)

ich liebe das RAW 
was ist das für ne Steckachse??

Gruß

Fibbs - viel Spaß mit dem Teil!!


----------



## sluette (29. April 2010)

ich hätte mal gerne ein detailbild von deinem steuersatz / vorbau, das wirkt sehr massiv auf dem großen bild.


----------



## checkb (29. April 2010)

Weniger Lippenstift und ich wäre verliebt.


----------



## Mythilos (29. April 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> ich hätte mal gerne ein detailbild von deinem steuersatz / vorbau, das wirkt sehr massiv auf dem großen bild.



ich vermute das kommt durch rote Spacer!


----------



## sluette (29. April 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Weniger Lippenstift und ich wäre verliebt.





genau das habe ich auch gedacht, mir fehlte nur diese schöne art der umschreibung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (29. April 2010)

@RPM extrem ***BLING-BLING*** 



unschön is der kettenstrebenschutz. 
evtl.sowas ?  klick --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/526654


----------



## WODAN (29. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Hier ist es
> ###
> 
> RAHMEN: Nicolai Helius AM. Bronze Elox. (Gr.M.)
> ...



Ein Bike nach meinem Geschmack!


----------



## KHUJAND (29. April 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ein Bike nach meinem Geschmack!



woow  DANKE  das ehrt mich...


----------



## KHUJAND (29. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Macht nur so weiter, bis eins weint



"ROCK-SCHROTT"
nun hat ja auch der labor und. praxistest   gezeigt welche gabeln weit vorne liegen. 
siehe Freeride ausgabe 2.10.


----------



## WODAN (29. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> woow  DANKE  das ehrt mich...



Kalle verneigt sich weil ich (s)ein "N" auf dem Bein habe und Du bist geehrt


----------



## KHUJAND (29. April 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> ein "N" auf dem Bein habe



krass


----------



## der-gute (29. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> "ROCK-SCHROTT"
> nun hat ja auch der labor und. praxistest   gezeigt welche gabeln weit vorne liegen.
> siehe Freeride ausgabe 2.10.



kannst du das mal zitieren?

ich fand meine Lyrik coil klasse...


----------



## RPM (29. April 2010)

Thankyou für die freundlichen Anmerkungen.

Entschuldigen Sie bitte meinen armen Deutschen, ich verwende einen Übersetzer.

Der Stamm ist Thomson, das rosa Band darum ignorieren, es ist ein Liftpass.

Khujand, thankyou für die Verbindung auf dem Kettenschutz.

Die 12-Mm-Achse ist von einem Intense.

vielleicht Blicke weniger bling mit dem Schlamm darauf.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. April 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> kannst du das mal zitieren?
> 
> ich fand meine Lyrik coil klasse...



ist nachzulesen...
die Rock-Shox Gabeln waren durchweg super. 
"die anderen" mit schwächen.


----------



## c_w (29. April 2010)

RPM schrieb:


> Thankyou für die freundlichen Anmerkungen.
> 
> Entschuldigen Sie bitte meinen armen Deutschen, ich verwende einen Übersetzer.



Just write in english, everybody will be fine with this. Automatic translation is quite funny, but not very helpful ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (29. April 2010)

wenn ich mir das Fazit in der Freeride zu mancher Gabel so durch lese:
Fazit: Schon auf Anhieb ein heißer Kandidat im Kampf um die 180-Millimeter-Krone. Die Ndee ist eine Gabel mit 1A-Federungsfunktion. *Abstriche muss man beim Race-Design der Einstellknöpfe machen  ohne Werkzeug geht hier nichts. Und auch der Preis ist heftig.* Aber das Geld ist gut angelegt, denn wenn es ruppig wird, macht die BOS einfach nur irre Spaß.

muss ich dazu wirklich noch was schreiben, ist ein bißchen wie: Gisele Bündchen is awesome, but she is brasilian 

Wenn es nach den Freeride Empfehlung/Tests ginge wäre/müsste/dürfte mein nächstes Bike kein Nicolai sein  Ist halt nur eine Bike Bravo, nett zu lesen und schön wenn es meinen Kauf bestätigt, aber die entscheidende Aussagekraft speziell hinsichtlich der Qualität (besonders der Verarbeitungsqualität) geht gg 0


----------



## KHUJAND (29. April 2010)

RPM schrieb:


>



RPM# wo wohnst du ? 

BILD ist Suuuper .


----------



## fuzzball (29. April 2010)

wow it looks awesome, maybe a black carbon bash would look better



RPM schrieb:


> Hello.
> Mein Nicolai
> 
> 
> ...


haven´t I seen and enjoyed it on mtbr.com


----------



## dreamdeep (29. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die Rock-Shox Gabeln waren durchweg super.



Schade nur, dass die Qualitätskontrolle schlecht bzw. gar nicht vorhanden ist. Ich bin mittlerweile schon "etwas" sauer. Hab nämlich immer noch keine Gabel. Ich werde mir so schnell keine RS mehr kaufen.


----------



## Steegwolf (29. April 2010)

Moin Moin, 

ich bin gerade dabei mir mal ein vernünftiges Allmountain zu holen - nachdem mein recht altes Stevens F7-Race DH einen Rahmenbruch erlitten hat. Mein altes Bike hatte ich von meinem Bruder übernommen und es entsprach null meinen Anforderungen. Ich fahre nichts extremes und keine sehr langen Touren - mein aus dem Rahmenbruch resultierender Sturz hat mich jedoch dazu bewogen, bei besonders stabilen bauenden Herstellern mit guten Schweißnähten mal zu suchen, was für meine Bedürfnisse so geht. 

Ich bin 1,95 m und wiege mit Klamotten so ungefähr fette 103 kg. Ich möchte in erster Linie gemäßigte, nicht zu krass verblockte Touren fahren, die jedoch insbesondere Spaß in der Abfahrt bieten. Ein Hardtail möchte ich, auch wenn es vllt. ausreicht, nicht. Zudem möchte ich das Potential haben, mein Repertoir um anspruchsvollere Tracks zu erweitern.

Mein Augenmerk fiel schnell auf das Helius AM (in L oder XL). Es gehört sicherlich zu den teuren Bikes, aber ich verspreche mir trotz hohem Kampfgewicht eine lange Lebensdauer.

Anbei geb euch jetzt mal meinen bisher geplanten Aufbau. Was haltet ihr davon? Keine scheu vor Kritik. Gerne auch Vorschläge für die noch nicht bestimmten Komponenten und auch die Farb-Kombi !

Danke udn haut rein

Wolf



*Nicolai Helius AM*
Dämpfer Rock ShoxVivid
Gabel Rock Shox Domain
Steuersatz Acrosah7s
Sattelklemme SyntaceSuperlock
Sattelstütze RitcheyComp
VR-Nabe HopePro II
HR-NabeHope Pro II
Speichen Niro2.0
Nippel Alu shwarz
Felgen Nope3nduro
Vorderreifen MaxxisHighroller
Hinterreifen MaxxisIgnitor 
Kurbeln ShimanoSLX 
Pedale Shimanomx30
Kassette ShimanoDeor
Kette Shimanohg53
Schaltgriffe Sramx.7
Schaltwerk Sramx.9
Vorderbremse AvidElixir r
Hinterbremse AvidElixir r


----------



## hands diamond (29. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass die Qualitätskontrolle schlecht bzw. gar nicht vorhanden ist. Ich bin mitlerweile schon "etwas" sauer. Hab nämlich immer noch keine Gabel. Ich werde mir so schnell keine RS mehr kaufen.



Au Mann, das ist hart so einen geilen Rahmen daheim zu haben und nicht fahren zu können. Holst Du Dir trotzdem die Totem oder weichst Du jetzt auf Plan B aus (Durolux und in 2 Monaten ne Fox)?


----------



## kuka.berlin (29. April 2010)

Steegwolf schrieb:


> ... Gerne auch VorschlÃ¤ge fÃ¼r die noch nicht bestimmten Komponenten und auch die Farb-Kombi !
> 
> Danke udn haut rein
> 
> Wolf



Die Speichen wÃ¼rd ich nochmal Ã¼berdenken fÃ¼r die normalen Comp 2,0-1,8-2,0 sollte es schon reichen, statt der nichtkonifizierten!

edit: Kassete evtl. auch noch .. eine XT kosten nicht viel, aber halbiert ca. das Geiwicht .. Haltbarkeit sollte auch etwas besser sein 
edit2: Kette och ne HG 93 ..  fÃ¼r 13â¬ ist das nicht der Hit 

 Kuka


----------



## Steegwolf (29. April 2010)

Ja da hast du schon recht! Mal sehn, was mein Geldbeutel noch hergibt!


----------



## kuka.berlin (29. April 2010)

Steegwolf schrieb:


> Ja da hast du schon recht! Mal sehn, was mein Geldbeutel noch hergibt!



Wer sich nen Nicolai leisten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (29. April 2010)

Steegwolf schrieb:


> *Nicolai Helius AM*
> Dämpfer Rock ShoxVivid
> Gabel Rock Shox Domain
> Steuersatz Acrosah7s
> ...


das wichtigste ist ein guter LRS, den würde ich mir bei 103kg belastungsgerecht mit einem Mix aus Comp und Supercomp Speichen aufbauen lassen. Niro Speichen sind steif, aber durch den geringen flex sind LRS damit nicht besondes haltbar.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Steegwolf (29. April 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> das wichtigste ist ein guter LRS, den würde ich mir bei 103kg belastungsgerecht mit einem Mix aus Comp und Supercomp Speichen aufbauen lassen. Niro Speichen sind steif, aber durch den geringen flex sind LRS damit nicht besondes haltbar.
> Viel Spaß


 

Meinst du, die bisher geplanten Speichen sind zu Steif?
Bei den Bremsen hab ich eigentlich recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Zumal - bei 103 kg lohnt es sich nur bedingt viel Geld für eine Gewichtsesparnis auszugebe, oder?

Vielen Dank


----------



## dreamdeep (29. April 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Au Mann, das ist hart so einen geilen Rahmen daheim zu haben und nicht fahren zu können. Holst Du Dir trotzdem die Totem oder weichst Du jetzt auf Plan B aus (Durolux und in 2 Monaten ne Fox)?



Das kann ich noch nicht abschliessend sagen, leider. Ich bin gerade dabei das Bike erstmal mit einer alten Domain (180mm) aufzubauen, damit ich wenigstens wieder was ordentliches zum fahren habe. Heute Abend wird es fertig.


----------



## aka (29. April 2010)

Steegwolf schrieb:


> Meinst du, die bisher geplanten Speichen sind zu Steif?


Die Niro Speichen sind durchgehend gleich dick.
Konifizierte Speichen, also solche, die sich in der Mitte etwas verjuengen, sind sinnvoller weil sie mit den wechselnden Kraeften die im Speichengeruest wirken - zumindest theoretisch - besser zurecht kommen. Google mal nach dem Begriff "Dehnschraube", ist vom Prinzip her aehnlich.


----------



## fuzzball (29. April 2010)

genau, da die Niro keinen Flex haben kommt nach steif gleich Bruch, während eine leicht flexende Speiche nachgibt und damit das LR haltbarer wird.Hab es am anfang auch angezweifelt, aber jetzt fahr ich seit 14 Monaten sogar am FR Bike mit CX Ray Messerspeichen; meine Acros .75FR/CX Ray/Flow zeigt noch nicht den geringsten Verschleiß, wenn es so weiter geht muss ich ihn wenn überhaupt vielleicht in 2 Jahren mal nachzentrieren lassen

Die The One ist leichter und bissiger als die Avid, aber wenn du damit zurecht kommst oder sie schon hast hab ich nichts gesagt


----------



## Steegwolf (29. April 2010)

Vielen Dank. Hab mir das mit den LR mal überlegt und ich werde euren Ratschlägen folgen! Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf mein Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (29. April 2010)

wann kommt Deins denn und wann haste bestellt?
mein Warten hat auch begonnen......
meine Änderungstipps für Dich.
Gabel: Lyrik coil (u-turn) statt der Domain. Deutlich leichter und wertiger und soll besser ansprechen und ist stabiel genug.
Und der Vivid wurde mir heute hier im Forum ausgeredet....das Ding soll viel Ärger machen und spürbar schlechter sein als Fox.
mfg


----------



## Steegwolf (29. April 2010)

Oha...dann muss ich echt nochmal mehr recherchieren! Also ich hab noch nicht bestellt...nicht dieses aber nächstes Wochenende möchte ich gerne nach Lübbrechsten fahren. ZWei Freunde von mir (die auch ambitioniert zum Kauf sind) kommen mit. Mal sehn - wahrscheinlich bestell ich dann sofort


----------



## LeichteGranate (29. April 2010)

Moin Leute,
Ich hab Steegwolf beim Zusammenstellen der Teileliste geholfen.
Welchen Dämpfer könnt ihr empfehlen? Den Fox DHX 4.0? Stahlfeder ist bei 103kg ja schonmal nicht verkehrt und es soll nicht zu teuer werden.

Bei den Speichen habe ich eigentlich an DT Comp oder Sapim Race gedacht, aber nicht in der Tabelle geändert...
Da es nicht aufs Gewicht ankommt, sondern eher auf Preis/Leistung, muss es kein Comp/Supercomp-Mix sein.
Aber was für Felgen könnt ihr bei 0,1t empfehlen?

Wenn man viel Geld für die Bremsen ausgibt, dann für Hope! Ich habe leider keine guten Erfahrungen mit Formula gemacht, was die Zuverlässigkeit und Haltbarkeit angeht. Bei meinen Hopes habe ich nicht den Hauch eines Problems.

Die Domain wird nach der RS Judy aus den Stevens eine Offenbarung sein. Klar hat die Lyrik Mission Control und nicht "nur" Motio Control und ist auch leichter, kostet aber auch das doppelte.

Anbauteile sollten auch günstig und funktional sein. Thomson ist auf jeden Fall preiswert, aber nicht güstig.

Für weitere Ratschläge und Kritik schon mal ein Dankeschön im Voraus!

MfG Moritz


----------



## fuzzball (30. April 2010)

kommt halt extrem auf den Fahrstil, ob sauber oder unsaubere Linie; die ZTR Flow würde ich nur nehmen bei einer sehr sauberen Linie, wenn es eine Felge sein soll bei der es egal ist nimm die Mavic EX 721 

PS. von der 5.1 o. 500er DT würde ich die Finger lassen, die ist weicher als die Flow und schwerer.


----------



## softbiker (30. April 2010)

Ich würde auch keine Mavic 721 empfehlen.

Ich schwör auf Alexrims SUPRA D. Mit nem Notubes Satz auch gut tubeless zu fahren weil der Reifen richtig schön straff im Felgenhorn sitzt. 
Und 580g sind doch vertretbar bei 25mm Maulweite.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2010)

wer nen R-S Vivid schlecht redet hat schlichtweg O ahnung...


----------



## checkb (30. April 2010)

> Mit nem Notubes Satz auch gut tubeless zu fahren weil der Reifen richtig schön straff im Felgenhorn sitzt.



Bin immer wieder überrascht über diese Aussage. Wie verhält es sich bei verpatzten Landungen, schnellen Steinkontakten, hohen Stufen, halt Sachen wo der Reifen ordentlich belastet wird. Meine Erfahrungen sind absolut mangelhaft, da die Reifen immer wieder kurz die Felge verlassen und es dann *ZISCH* macht. Aus meiner Sicht ist Tubeless für CC also nichts für ein AM.

checkb


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2010)

hab meinz  gestern  auch zum "proberollen" rausgehabt.
erster eindruck war: woow so leichtgänging,- gegenüber meinem ehem.fetten UFO-ST.
ich denke schon das es das richtige Bike für mich geworden ist.


----------



## stuk (30. April 2010)

hallo khujand,

das hört sich ja schonmal toll an. Ich fand mein Testrad auch noch leichtgängig obwohl ich vom Helius CC komme. Das AM ist wohl das Beste für alles!!!

zum Vivid: Die Argumente und Berichte fand ich echt erschreckend, und das auch von Leuten die bekanntlich Ahnung haben. 

viel spaß noch
mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (30. April 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich bei verpatzten Landungen... da die Reifen immer wieder kurz die Felge verlassen und es dann *ZISCH* macht. Aus meiner Sicht ist Tubeless für CC also nichts für ein AM.


Ist auch meine Erfahrung.


Und zum Thema Rock Shox. Ich war auch immer begeistert von den Gabeln. Aber was ich die letzte Zeit miterlebt habe, hat mich vom glauben abfallen lassen. Ich werde mir so schnell nichts mehr von RS kaufen.



...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> hallo khujand,
> 
> das hört sich ja schonmal toll an. Ich fand mein Testrad auch noch leichtgängig obwohl ich vom Helius CC komme. Das AM ist wohl das Beste für alles!!!
> 
> ...



ja das finde ich auch,- genau so ein bike wollte ich haben,- für die feierabendrunde,-sowie fürn bikepark. 

betr. vivid:
du weiss doch sicherlich das gerade im IBC sehr viel geqwatscht wird.

@dreamdeep man legt ja auch keine gabel unter´s mikroskop.    (evtl.bist du zu pingelich)


----------



## dreamdeep (30. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @dreamdeep man legt ja auch keine gabel unter´s mikroskop.    (evtl.bist du zu pingelich)


Nein. Es geht auch nicht um irgendwelche optischen Mängel. Gerne per PM mehr dazu. Habe keine Lust das hier breit zu treten.

Vor 2 Monaten hatte ich noch die gleiche Meinung über RS wie Du. Jetzt nicht mehr. Mir kommt so schnell keine RS Gabel mehr ins Haus.

...


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2010)

Das sind die Brocken die ich bis jetzt für mein AM zusammen habe.





Gabel: Lyrik Coil, bau ich noch um auf Solo Air DH M C.
Naben: Atomlab PimpLite
Vorbau,Lenker:Sunline
Griffe Intense DH
Kefü: Shaman Commander

Der Rahmen wird wieder sone Augenkrebs Geschichte 

Schwarz elox.
rechts extra Love grün mit lila Lagerdeckeln
links extra Love lila mit grünen Lagerdeckeln

Als Dämpfer kommt ein DHX 5.0 Luft rein.

Angestrebtes Gewicht 14kg, wenn es 15 werden ist´s auch nicht schlimm


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2010)

gabel ist sau cool ! ! !


----------



## dreamdeep (30. April 2010)

Schöne Teile, wird bestimmt wieder ein spitzen AM! Hattest Du die PimpLite schon auf der Waage?




KHUJAND schrieb:


> gabel ist sau cool ! ! !



Rockschrott halt


----------



## hands diamond (30. April 2010)

Und bis der Rahmen da ist liest Du Clever&Smart?


----------



## stuk (30. April 2010)

ist das ne 170er lyrik?
160er gibts glaube ich nur als u-turn und ohne rot???

wird bestimmt sehr nett das AM

mfg


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2010)

jeb 170mm. Nabe vorne 174g hinten 309g.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> jeb 170mm.




AFR Unterrohr ? 

gerade wurde ein schöner AM rahmen im fotoalbum gepostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. April 2010)

Nein, kein AFR Unterrohr.


----------



## Fledermausland (30. April 2010)

Hier mal mein Am Rahmen:


----------



## 525Rainer (30. April 2010)

der heilige gral!


----------



## dreamdeep (30. April 2010)

Traumhaft


----------



## Mythilos (30. April 2010)

schöne Farbkombi, gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Schade, das ein MTB nicht nur aus Rahmen besteht..


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2010)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Am Rahmen:




is der so krass der verauf  beim titan elox ?!? 

"super farbe"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fledermausland (30. April 2010)

Erst einmal danke für die blumen .....ist beim eloxieren halt meist so. auf dem bild sieht es extremer aus als in natura auf grund der extremen sonneneinstrahlung. aber durch das titan elox kommen die schweißnähte so schön zur geltung


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. April 2010)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Am Rahmen:



Richtig fesch. Was wird aus deinem Shova?


----------



## Fledermausland (30. April 2010)

von meinem shova kann ich mich nicht trennen, das geb ich nicht her


----------



## dreamdeep (30. April 2010)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> von meinem shova kann ich mich nicht trennen, das geb ich nicht her



Das scheint bei Shovabesitzern allgemein so zu sein, gell Kalle


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2010)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> von meinem shova kann ich mich nicht trennen, das geb ich nicht her



2x ähnlicher einsatzzweck ?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. April 2010)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> von meinem shova kann ich mich nicht trennen, das geb ich nicht her





dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das scheint bei Shovabesitzern allgemein so zu sein, gell Kalle



Das ist was dran  

Ich muss endlich mal das Helius AM Probefahren. Mir läuft langsam verdammt das Wasser im Munde zusammen


----------



## dreamdeep (30. April 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich muss endlich mal das Helius AM Probefahren. Mir läuft langsam verdammt das Wasser im Munde zusammen


Ja, das wird höchste Zeit


----------



## .t1mo (30. April 2010)

Unfassbar geil. Passen alle drei Farben sehr gut zusammen. Knaller - hoffentlich ist der Aufbau letztendlich auch so geil


----------



## dreamdeep (30. April 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Au Mann, das ist hart so einen geilen Rahmen daheim zu haben und nicht fahren zu können. Holst Du Dir trotzdem die Totem oder weichst Du jetzt auf Plan B aus (Durolux und in 2 Monaten ne Fox)?



So, also nun tritt Plan B in Kraft. Durolux sollte nächste Woche kommen und in 2 Monaten gibt es dann die Fox 180 Talas 

Nur schade dass es die Talas nur in schwarz gibt, weiss würde viel besser passen.


----------



## hands diamond (30. April 2010)

Hast Du Dir auch die neue Fox Float mit 180mm angesehen? Hier steht, dass man die auch traveln kann:
http://www.pinkbike.com/product/Fox-Racing/2011-36-180-Float-FIT-RLC/
Womöglich aber nur intern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (30. April 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Womöglich aber nur intern.


Ja, denke ich auch, leider.


----------



## n2010 (30. April 2010)

ä-


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2010)

Du musst das Bild erst ins Fotoalbum Laden, direkt von der Festplatte geht
net


----------



## n2010 (30. April 2010)

Dank Dir


----------



## n2010 (30. April 2010)

... so jetzt aber.


----------



## acid-driver (30. April 2010)

ach guck an...der aussm studi


----------



## n2010 (30. April 2010)




----------



## n2010 (30. April 2010)

richtig. Du auch hier


----------



## n2010 (30. April 2010)

gar nicht so einfach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (30. April 2010)

Das schwarz/blau ist ne heiße Kombination 
Nur das Gold-Elox dazu gefällt mir persönlich jetzt nicht so


----------



## c_w (30. April 2010)

Schwarz-blau ist wirklich geil und vor allem kann ich mir das auch viel besser aufgebaut vorstellen!
Die andere Farbkombi ist so "nackt" auch sehr schön, aber ich wüsste nicht, wie man das stimmig aufbauen sollte ^^


----------



## checkb (30. April 2010)

Hossa geht das hier ab, ein Traumgeschoss nach dem anderen.  Ick globe es wird mal Zeit für ein Helius Treffen. 

checkb


----------



## Rockcity Roller (30. April 2010)

kleine rechnung:





+





=





rechnung aufgegangen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. April 2010)

Toller Aufbau, Rockcity Roller. Dein AM entspricht so ziemlich meinen Vorstellungen. Ist das eine 170mm Lyrik und was bringt das Komplettbike auf die Waage?

Gruß
Kale


----------



## Rockcity Roller (30. April 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Toller Aufbau, Rockcity Roller. Dein AM entspricht so ziemlich meinen Vorstellungen. Ist das eine 170mm Lyrik und was bringt das Komplettbike auf die Waage?
> 
> Gruß
> Kale



nee, das is ne lyrik coil 115-160mm. wollte unbedingt ne absenkung haben, bringt auch wirklich viel im uphill. mit den muddy marys liegt das rad bei 15.0kg. wollte erst leichtere reifen drauftun, aber das bike is für mich sowohl tourenfully als auch freerider, also halt für alles wo das ion zuhaus bleiben kann. deshalb bleiben die reifen wahrscheinlich drauf. 

gruß rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (30. April 2010)




----------



## HypnoKröte (30. April 2010)

Mal so ne Allg Frage wie hoch ist denn euer Tretlager mitte Kurbel Boden ? möglichst mit Framegröße angeben bitte.


----------



## delahero (30. April 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Mal so ne Allg Frage wie hoch ist denn euer Tretlager mitte Kurbel Boden ? möglichst mit Framegröße angeben bitte.



33cm Rahmengröße L Mavic 832 und Maxxis Highroller


----------



## lakekeman (30. April 2010)

Hm 2,35er oder 2,5er ?
Die Tretlagerhöhe ist ja laut Datasheet mit +17,5 zur Achse angegeben. Dass da 33 rauskommen kann ich mir echt kaum vorstellen.


----------



## HypnoKröte (30. April 2010)

Ich hab mit 2.25 er Michel Wild n Grip und Flow Felgen Rahmengröße M 35. Mich hat die Frage einfach mal interessiert ;-D


----------



## lakekeman (30. April 2010)

35 hätte ich auch getippt


----------



## delahero (30. April 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Hm 2,35er oder 2,5er ?
> Die Tretlagerhöhe ist ja laut Datasheet mit +17,5 zur Achse angegeben. Dass da 33 rauskommen kann ich mir echt kaum vorstellen.



Sehe gerade verlesen, Alter Heckticker ich! Aber ich merk schon Ihr passt hier auf. Mitte Kurbel ist exact 35cm. Reifenbreite 2,35


----------



## cgoeth (30. April 2010)

so ... meines ist dann halbfertig endlich auch angekommen. Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Griffe und eins zwei Details stimmen noch nicht. Ansonsten bin ich enorm zufrieden.


----------



## HypnoKröte (30. April 2010)

Blau is wohl im kommen :-D  Wie groß bist du ? Frame Größe ?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. April 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> nee, das is ne lyrik coil 115-160mm. wollte unbedingt ne absenkung haben, bringt auch wirklich viel im uphill. mit den muddy marys liegt das rad bei 15.0kg. wollte erst leichtere reifen drauftun, aber das bike is für mich sowohl tourenfully als auch freerider, also halt für alles wo das ion zuhaus bleiben kann. deshalb bleiben die reifen wahrscheinlich drauf.
> 
> gruß rainer



Das ist ja ein richtig gutes Gewicht für die Ausstattung. Wenn ich bedenke, dass mein Shova nur 1/2 Kg leichter ist 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delahero (30. April 2010)

Das ist mein Aufbau des Helius AM Größe L


----------



## HypnoKröte (30. April 2010)

Nice


----------



## stuk (30. April 2010)

technisch finde ich es klasse,wäre mir aber zu beklebt und die weissen speichen bringen "unruhe" ins bild.
Aber passt optisch zu Deinem Fuhrpark, ziehst dein Ding durch.
Viel spaß damit
mfg


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2010)

delahero schrieb:


> Das ist mein Aufbau des Helius AM Größe L


----------



## cgoeth (1. Mai 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Blau is wohl im kommen :-D  Wie groß bist du ? Frame Größe ?



Das ist ein XL Rahmen und ich bin 1,84 gross. ABER meine Beinlänge ist im Verhältnis zu meiner Rückenlänge zu gross .... sprich für meine Beinlänge müsste ich eigentlich ca. 1,94 gross sein. Ich bin ein "Sitzzwerg". Wir haben lange hin und her probiert und ich habe jetzt ein XL Rahmen und dazu den kurzen FSA Gravity light als Vorbau.

Hier noch mal das Bike in grösser:


----------



## abbath (1. Mai 2010)

Delaheros Bike ist super. Normalerweise stehe ich ja nicht so auf "laute" Optik mit vielen Aufklebern farbigen Speichen (Lightweights mit weißen Speichen - *würg*) - aber das sieht mal richtig stimmig aus. Einzig die Ventilkappen ernten ein Kopfschütteln.

@cgoeth schwarze Sattelstütze, dann passt's


----------



## softbiker (1. Mai 2010)

cgoeth schrieb:


> Das ist ein XL Rahmen und ich bin 1,84 gross. ABER meine Beinlänge ist im Verhältnis zu meiner Rückenlänge zu gross .... sprich für meine Beinlänge müsste ich eigentlich ca. 1,94 gross sein. Ich bin ein "Sitzzwerg". Wir haben lange hin und her probiert und ich habe jetzt ein XL Rahmen und dazu den kurzen FSA Gravity light als Vorbau.



Mir geht es genauso. Ich bin 1,86 und wünsche mir meist auch einen XL-Rahmen. Leider ists nur ein L und ich muß den shit mit nem Vorbau jetzt ausgleichen.
Das nächste wird aber sicherlich auch XL mit L Sitzrohr.


----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2010)

wobei er ja eher ein L mit XL Sitzrohr bräuchte, oder?

lange Beine und kurzer Oberkörper...

bei meinen 196 cm ist das längere Sitzrohr bei den XL-Rahmen ein Argument pro Nicolai für mich. die Liteville XL-Rahmen haben allesamt ein Sitzrohr von 490mm, da brauchts dann 3,5 cm mehr Sattelstützenauszug und das wird manchmal eng bei mir:


----------



## softbiker (1. Mai 2010)

delahero schrieb:


> Das ist mein Aufbau des Helius AM Größe L



Also ich sehe da AFR, AM, ION ST, Argon FR 

AAAlter du hast einfach zu viel Geld. Deine Aufbauten sind mal abgefahren geil. Und diese Symbiose mit den weissen Speichen und den schwarzen Felgen gefällt mal richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (1. Mai 2010)

Ich finds auch der Hammer! Ohne Sticker wäre mir das Hauptrahmen bei der Farbkombi zu leer.


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Mai 2010)

So, endlich fertig. Mit 216mm DHX mit Titanfeder, i900 und der 180mm Domain Coil komme ich auf 15,2 kg, mit der Durolux dann vermutlich auf knapp Ã¼ber, mit der Fox unter 15 kg 

Bilder kommen wenn die Durolux da ist.



hands diamond schrieb:


> Guter Tip mit der KettenfÃ¼hrung. Wer kann das denn frÃ¤sen und was kostet sowas? WÃ¤re auch interessant zu wissen, ob das Ritzel bei der Freeduo einen Performancevorteil bringt.


Sorry, hab ganz vergessen zu antworten. Die Platte mit Innenlagerklemmung ist von coparni und hat 25â¬ gekostet. 
Die ISCG Platte hab ich mir von Kuka.Berlin machen lassen und lag bei 35â¬. Leider ist die Senkungen fÃ¼r die Schrauben zu tief, sodass diese ein stÃ¼ck zu weit rausragen. Das wÃ¼rde das Gewinde der ISCG Aufnahme beschÃ¤digen. Hab mir deshalb Senkschrauben passend am Kopf abdrehen lassen, nun passt alles.

Die Rolle der NC17 Stinger kostet ca. 20â¬ und ist echt empfehlenswert, da sehr leise. Also insgesamt ca. 50â¬ bei unschlagbaren Gewicht und sehr guter Funktion.

GrundsÃ¤tzlich musst du bei HS-ISCG beachten, dass die ISCG Auflage plan mit dem Tretlager abschliesst. Deshalb wird das  bei einer ISCG FÃ¼hrungsplatte, je nach Kurbel, sehr knapp mit den Kurbelschrauben. 


...


----------



## delahero (2. Mai 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da AFR, AM, ION ST, Argon FR
> 
> AAAlter du hast einfach zu viel Geld. Deine Aufbauten sind mal abgefahren geil. Und diese Symbiose mit den weissen Speichen und den schwarzen Felgen gefällt mal richtig gut.



Das Ion ist leider weg. Musste mich aus finanziellen Gründen, da halt nicht zu viel Geld, davon trennen. Hat auch echt weh getan. Das AFR kam dann als Ersatz, denn so ganz lässt DH fahrn nicht los. Hier bei Uns gibt nur leider nicht all zu viel davon der sich richtig lohnt. Doch mit dem AM in den Bikepark ist mir zu frickelig. Vom Bike eigentlich nicht, eher vom Gelaber um Freigaben und wenn ja, ab wie viel Meter. Dafür würde ich mir auch einen 1,5 Steuerkopf wünschen wie bei Rainer. Sieht von den Proportionen auch sehr cool aus. Hätte ich vorher nicht gedacht.

Bei den Laufrädern haben mir damals die Atomlab pimp Laufräder in ner ähnlichen Farbkombination gefallen. Ich bau meine Laufräder aber lieber selber, dann hab ich ein gutes Gefühl und kann keinem ausser mir die Schuld geben wenn mal ne 8 drin ist.


----------



## hands diamond (3. Mai 2010)

@Dreamdeep

Danke Dir! Kuka.Berlin hatte mich auch schon per PM kontaktiert. Er baut mir jetzt auch eine. 

-D.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Mai 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> @Dreamdeep
> 
> Danke Dir! Kuka.Berlin hatte mich auch schon per PM kontaktiert. Er baut mir jetzt auch eine.



Dann achte drauf, dass die Senkungen richtig ausgelegt sind. Ansonsten ist die Grundplatte echt Klasse.


----------



## kuka.berlin (3. Mai 2010)

gibt keine Senkungen, da keine ISCG Montage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (3. Mai 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> gibt keine Senkungen, da keine ISCG Montage



Ok. Allerdings besteht dann die Gefahr, dass es die Grundplatte nach oben verschiebt, dann raspelt es die Kette auf dem kleinen Blatt über den unteren Teil der Kettenstrebe, was unschöne Spuren hinterlässt. 
Das hatte ich öfters, obwohl ich die Führung mit Carbonpaste und 50nm montiert habe. Deshalb habe ich auf ISCG mit Innenlagerklemmung gewechselt. 
Wenn die Senkung 0,5mm weniger tief ist und Du wieder die 3mm Platte verwendest, damit das Innenlager 0,5mm nach aussen rutscht, sollte das platzmässig noch gut passen.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2010)

@delahero
 Dein bike,- genau mein ding !


----------



## vinc (4. Mai 2010)

Mein allererstes eigenes Helius! 

Helius AM Größe L mit M Sitzrohr 
Komplett Serie
Raw + Silber Elox Anbauteile 
B-Boxx 
Lyrik Solo Air 
Monarch High Volume E-Tune 216mm
X-9
Boobar (wird gekürzt) 
Elixir R 
Kindshock Stütze 
V-2 Laufräder


----------



## timbowjoketown (4. Mai 2010)

B-Boxx??? Hast Du einen Prototypen, oder wird sie tatsächlich gebaut? Kannst Du was zu Gewicht etc. sagen?


----------



## frankweber (4. Mai 2010)

sehr geil vinc


----------



## acid-driver (4. Mai 2010)

b-boxx


----------



## softbiker (4. Mai 2010)

Es ist wohl ein Prototyp 

Die Boxx hat ja eigentlich Serienreife nur fehlt wie gesagt das Geld für die Werkzeuge.

Man Jungs, mit nem ordentlichen Marketing müsste sich dass Ding doch wie ne Hammerschmidt hypen lassen


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2010)

Vincent
ich stell mir gerade das bike draussen bei sonnenlicht+gescheiter cam vor.


----------



## vinc (4. Mai 2010)

Gescheite Fotos folgen! 
Da bin ich leider nicht so gut ausgestattet ;-)


----------



## Fledermausland (4. Mai 2010)

Hey vici-baby, timbo hier!

hast dir echt nen schönes radl aufgebaut. schaut gut aus.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (4. Mai 2010)

wie macht sich denn der Monarch in 216mm im Verlgeich zum "Standart" Modell mit 200mm? Ich hab bei meinem das Gefühl das viel zu schnell das Ende des Federwegs erreicht wird.

wie siehts denn nun mit der BBoxx aus?


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Mai 2010)

vinc schrieb:


> Mein allererstes eigenes Helius!


Sehr schön geworden  
Wenn Du jetzt noch den Monarch gegen einen richtigen Dämpfer tauscht, ist es perfekt!


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2010)

vinc schrieb:


> Gescheite Fotos folgen!
> Da bin ich leider nicht so gut ausgestattet ;-)




frag mal Hoshi,- den alten Rheinland/Japaner..


----------



## vinc (4. Mai 2010)

@Speziazlizt
Der 216er Dämpfer macht sich gegenüber dem StandardDämpfer 200mm sehr gut. Deutlich besseres Ansprechverhalten und Performance-Steigerung. Progressiv wie es sein sollte und nach der bis jetzt einmaligen Tour keine Probleme oder Unannehmlichkeiten festgestellt.

Thema B-Boxx: 
Diese Getriebekurbel wird es nicht von NICOLAI geben (auch nicht Universal Transmissions). Ich habe lediglich eines der 2 weltweit existierenden Modelle an mein Rad geschraubt. 
Wenn jemand Jemanden kennt der Patente kaufen möchte, immer gern bei uns melden...

Das Gewicht des Komplettbikes ist noch bei 15,6kg welches ich aber auf dem Trail nicht sonderlich spüre...


----------



## softbiker (4. Mai 2010)

vinc schrieb:


> Thema B-Boxx:
> Diese Getriebekurbel wird es nicht von NICOLAI geben (auch nicht Universal Transmissions). Ich habe lediglich eines der 2 weltweit existierenden Modelle an mein Rad geschraubt.



Ich hätte dann bitte gerne das übrige Exemplar


----------



## hands diamond (4. Mai 2010)

vinc schrieb:


> Diese Getriebekurbel wird es nicht von NICOLAI geben (auch nicht Universal Transmissions).


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Mai 2010)

Jetzt doch mal ein vorläufiges Bild vom meinem AM, noch recht unfertig mit Domain Coil (15,2kg). Besser Bilder gibt es, wenn das Bike dann fertig ist. Den Kettenstrebenschutz bitte ignorieren 

Der Plan mit der 180mm Gabel ist übrigens voll aufgegangen. Bin hochzufrieden. Fährt sich einfach traumhaft und sehr ausgewogen. Bei der Tourentauglichkeit kann ich bisher keine Nachteile feststellen und bergab auf verblockten Trails ist es ein Traum


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2010)

^^irgendwie fehlt da ein schöner bash...is so nackt um die kurbel rumm.  ^^
ansonsten für´s erste,-schön ! . .


----------



## frankweber (4. Mai 2010)

gefällt sehr gut aber der Lappen um die Kettenstrebe verursacht Augenschmerzen, ansosnsten siehe Khujands Comment.

Generell Sahnetörtchen !

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibor-sonic (4. Mai 2010)

Noch unfertig und schon so perfekt, klasse !


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Mai 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> aber der Lappen um die Kettenstrebe verursacht Augenschmerzen


 
yep, deshalb steht ja auch "Kettenstrebenschutz bitte ignorieren". Ich wollte es schnell fertig bekommen und fahren, deshalb habe ich auf die schnelle nen alten Schlauch drum gewickelt.  

Wie gesagt, der Aufbau ist noch recht provisorisch. Gabel wird noch gewechselt, Decals werden noch ausgetauscht, Zugführung optimiert, Pedale getauscht, Kurbel gibt es noch ne neue usw. Habe in meiner Aufbauliste noch optimierungen auf 14,4 kg, die ich die nächste Zeit noch machen werde.

Bash find ich einfach keinen der mir gefällt. Habe bei meinem alten den Bash irgendwann mal abgeschraubt und nie vermisst. Wenn es das mittlere Blatt erwischt, gibt es halt ein neues - ist eh schon ziemlich runtergefahren.

@sibor-sonic: danke


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2010)

@dreamdeep
bekomme diese woche ne Totem Coil 11/8" in weiss 
evtl. entspricht sie den hohen erwartungen. 
muss sie mal gründlich "untersuchen" 


PS: bei einem bash gehts nicht um die funktion, sondern um die optik.


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Mai 2010)

@ KHUJAND: 
Danke, das ist nett von Dir  
Aber ich hab mich jetzt schon auf die Fox eingeschossen. Bin halt auch ganz froh, wenn ich mir den 3kg brocken an der Front sparen kann.
Wäre trotzdem aber mal interessant, wenn Du den Konus sitz nachmessen könntest.



> bei einem bash gehts nicht um die funktion, sondern um die optik


Aber wegen der Optik schraube ich mir doch keine 80g ans Bike


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> @ KHUJAND:
> Danke, das ist nett von Dir
> Aber ich hab mich jetzt schon auf die Fox eingeschossen. Bin halt auch ganz froh, wenn ich mir den 3kg brocken an der Front sparen kann.
> Wäre trotzdem aber mal interessant, wenn Du den Konus sitz nachmessen könntest.
> ...



aaach kein thema. 
die werde ich noch 100x los.
den Konus sitz werde ich  nachmessen ,-hab dafür sogar ne Digital-Schieblehre


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> den Konus sitz werde ich  nachmessen ,-hab dafür sogar ne Digital-Schieblehre


Super, Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (4. Mai 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Jetzt doch mal ein vorläufiges Bild vom meinem AM, noch recht unfertig mit Domain Coil (15,2kg). Besser Bilder gibt es, wenn das Bike dann fertig ist. Den Kettenstrebenschutz bitte ignorieren
> 
> Der Plan mit der 180mm Gabel ist übrigens voll aufgegangen. Bin hochzufrieden. Fährt sich einfach traumhaft und sehr ausgewogen. Bei der Tourentauglichkeit kann ich bisher keine Nachteile feststellen und bergab auf verblockten Trails ist es ein Traum



die Farbe ist der , was mir nichts so gefällt ist das rot an der Sattelstütze und das Gold an den Bremszangen; welche FOX (Farbe, Modell ist klar) willst du nehmen? Bin mal gespannt in wieweit sich die neue Beschichtung der Tauchrohre (verwechsel die immer)von der Rahmenfarbe unterscheiden.
http://www.***************/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/fox-racing-shox-slick-technology-2011.jpg
interressant auf was man noch stößt wenn man Fox Forks 2011 googelt


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Mai 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> die Farbe ist der , was mir nichts so gefällt ist das rot an der Sattelstütze und das Gold an den Bremszangen; welche FOX (Farbe, Modell ist klar) willst du nehmen? Bin mal gespannt in wieweit sich die neue Beschichtung der Tauchrohre (verwechsel die immer)von der Rahmenfarbe unterscheiden.



Ja, das stört mich auch noch, besonders das Rot an der i900. Bin am überlegen den Ring eloxieren zu lassen. Wegen der Bremse bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, die wird eventuell auch noch getauscht, vermutlich auf the One 2010. Dann könnte ich das Thema mit den goldenen Deckeln noch mal angehen.

Gabel wird die 36 Talas 180 RC2 FIT 2011, gibt es nur in schwarz. Bin auch mal sehr gespannt, wie die Kashima Beschichtung passt. Wenn man aber die Bilder vergleicht, könnte das ganz gut rauskommen.


----------



## Team Nicolai (4. Mai 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Jetzt doch mal ein vorläufiges Bild vom meinem AM, noch recht unfertig mit Domain Coil (15,2kg). Besser Bilder gibt es, wenn das Bike dann fertig ist. Den Kettenstrebenschutz bitte ignorieren
> 
> Der Plan mit der 180mm Gabel ist übrigens voll aufgegangen. Bin hochzufrieden. Fährt sich einfach traumhaft und sehr ausgewogen. Bei der Tourentauglichkeit kann ich bisher keine Nachteile feststellen und bergab auf verblockten Trails ist es ein Traum



lecker schmecker


----------



## HypnoKröte (4. Mai 2010)

Versteh ich das jetzt richtig? MAn darf wenn die Einbauhöhe stimmt auch 180 er Gabeln rein hauen ?


----------



## HypnoKröte (4. Mai 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Versteh ich das jetzt richtig? MAn darf wenn die Einbauhöhe stimmt auch 180 er Gabeln rein hauen ?



@Deep : Echt lecker das Ding  Wenn de mal den Dämpfer loswerden willst


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Mai 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> @Deep : Echt lecker das Ding


Danke 

Beziehst Du das mit der 180mm Gabel auf mein Bike? Falls ja, ich hab mir ein AFR Unterrohr einbauen lassen, für die Freigabe für 180mm Gabel bzw. bis 565mm Einbauhöhe.

Aber grundsätzlich, wenn die Einbauhöhe die von Nicolai vorgegebenen 545mm nicht überschreitet, wäre der Federweg ja egal. Mit einer besonders flach bauenden Gabel oder einem flachen Reduziersteuersatz bei einem 1.5 Steuerrohr, wäre das also auch ohne AFR Unterrohr theoretisch möglich. Ich kenne allerdings keine 180mm Gabel mit 545mm Einbaulänge.


...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Mai 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Beziehst Du das mit der 180mm Gabel auf mein Bike? Falls ja, ich hab mir ein AFR Unterrohr einbauen lassen, für die Freigabe für 180mm Gabel bzw. bis 565mm Einbauhöhe.
> ...


 
Darf man fragen, was das AFR Unterrohr extra gekostet hat? Wenn überhaupt. Der VK geht ja auch nicht um Welten auseinander.

Danke


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Mai 2010)

Kostet kein Aufpreis, ist ja nur ein anderes Rohr.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Mai 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Kostet kein Aufpreis, ist ja nur ein anderes Rohr.


 
Hab ich mir gedacht  
Aber das sollte man berücksichtigen. Also das mit dem stärkeren Rohr.


----------



## c_w (4. Mai 2010)

Hast du nachgewogen, was es mehr wiegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (4. Mai 2010)

ja hat er


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Mai 2010)

Was jetzt das AFR Unterrohr mehr wiegt, ist nur leider nicht wirklich klar. Da sich der Hinterbau beim aktuellen Modell ja auch nochmal etwas geändert hat. Bewegt sich vermutlich im Bereich von 80-100g.


----------



## der-gute (4. Mai 2010)

3242 ohne Federbein bei welcher Größe?


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Mai 2010)

3242g ohne Dämpfer, Steckachse und Buchsen/Dämpferschrauben.

- Größe M
- HS ISCG
- Zugführung für Remotestütze
- Titan Torxschrauben am Rado


----------



## Bingo1979 (5. Mai 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Was jetzt das AFR Unterrohr mehr wiegt, ist nur leider nicht wirklich klar. Da sich der Hinterbau beim aktuellen Modell ja auch nochmal etwas geändert hat. Bewegt sich vermutlich im Bereich von 80-100g.


 
@dreamdeep:
Hat man durch das AFR Unterrohr eine Freigabe seitens Nicolai für den Bikepark (bzw. Sprünge > 1m)?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Mai 2010)

@Bingo 1979

Also darauf zu achten ein entsprechendes Unterrohr zu bestellen bzw. das anzusprechen, finde ich sinnvoll.
Ein AM ist sicher nicht für den Park konstruiert. Wobei Du damit locker den Biker X fahren könntest und auch den ein oder anderen Streckenabschnitt. 
Ich hab keine Ahnung wie Du fährst, aber bei der Sprunggröße, kommt es nicht zwingend auf die Länge an. Wenn Du ordentliche Absprünge und Landungen hast, dann ist das im Normalfall so geschmeidig, dass man sich nicht Sorgen müsste. Drops sind was andereres.

Wenn das Bike nicht für Sprünge >1m freigegeben sein sollte, dann darfst Du sicher auch keine Steinfelder mit Steinen >Durchmesser 10cm fahren 

Wenn ich oben das Gewicht von 3,2.. kg für einen Rahmen ohne Dämpfer und in Elox sehe, muss ich mir darum keine Gedanken machen. 
Finde es pers. recht schwer.


----------



## c_w (5. Mai 2010)

Spruenge ist wohl der falsche Begriff, von Seiten Nicolais gibt es keine Freigabe fuer Drops > 1 m...


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Mai 2010)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hat man durch das AFR Unterrohr eine Freigabe seitens Nicolai für den Bikepark (bzw. Sprünge > 1m)?



Der Hauptrahmen entspricht mit dem Unterrohr dem AFR, ausgenommen das Sattelrohr, der rest ist gleich. Wegen der Freigabe habe ich nicht weiter nachgehakt. Imho steckt es aber alles locker weg, was mit dem AM noch sinnvoll zu fahren ist. Wer das Roadgap in Winterberg springen möchte, nimmt dazu dann sowieso besser ein Bigbike. 

Für mich ist das nun mit 171/180mm Federweg, der Geo und dem Gewicht der optimale Tourenfreerider. 
Und wenn man das geringe Mehrgewicht und die momentane Entwicklung bei den Federgabeln berücksichtigt, finde ich die Option mit dem AFR Unterrohr schon fast pflicht.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Bash find ich einfach keinen der mir gefällt.









sehr sexy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (5. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sehr sexy.


Ja, der ist gar nicht so schlecht. Welcher ist das?


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. Mai 2010)

Der neue Syntace Bash, aber Liefertermin...


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ja, der ist gar nicht so schlecht. Welcher ist das?



ich finde den irgendwie "technisch" ! 
schau mal (oder frag) beim user nuts in seine fotogalerie.
--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/634534

werd mir den auch bei zeiten zulegen...


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Mai 2010)

Ah ok, Syntace. Wann der raus kommt, steht aber auch noch in den Sternen.

Die neuen Syntace Pedale gefallen mir auch gut. Aber wenn ich dann immer das arrogante, herablassende und teilweise beleidigende geschreibsel von Liteville (L&S) im Nachbarforum lese, vergeht es mir. Müsste mich echt überwinden was von Syntace zu kaufen, obwohl die Produkte technisch gesehen gut sind.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2010)

es gibt sogar  Liteville/Syntace Leute die -N- fahren.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Mai 2010)

neuere  infos bzgl. Bash.--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/634535#comment-566257


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KloBoBBerLe (6. Mai 2010)

Wenn wir doch gerade bei Gabeleinbaulängen sind... 

Der Hinterbau passt sich doch je nach eingehängtem Schwingenloch der Gabeleinbaulänge an, oder habe ich da jetzt etwas falsch verstanden?
Deshalb kann man die Druckstreben doch auch bei jeweiliger Gabel in die ~ 150 mm-Bohrung einhängen, ohne dass sich Lenk- & Sitzwinkel "unbrauchbar" zerstören?

Leider gab es beim Anschaffungsdatum meines AM's noch kein AC. Die 160er Gabeln sind mir für meinen Einsatzbereich deshalb etwas zu heavy...


----------



## guru39 (7. Mai 2010)

Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie z.B. der Rahmen, Felgen, Dämpfer..............







Cassette XT 11-34                                 300g
Kette KMC                                                        268g
Schaltwerk XTR SC                                             180g
Vorbau Sunline                                                  152g
Lenker Sunline                                                  315g
Bremsen Magura                                               811g
Gabel Lyrik umgebaut von Coil auf Solo Air MC DH                                2174g
Nabe vorn Atomlab Pimplite DH                           174g
Nabe hi      "                               "                     309g
Griffe 116g
Kefü Shaman 76g


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Mai 2010)

Raina
 wat nimmste vorne für´n KB ?


----------



## acid-driver (7. Mai 2010)

mit der marta liebäugle ich ja auch noch...

aber erstmal n bisschen fahren^^


----------



## guru39 (7. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Raina
> wat nimmste vorne für´n KB ?





Das weiß ich noch net, wollte eigentlich was von FSA nehmen aber die haben nur 2fach Kurbeln mit 22-32Z 

Felgen nehme übrigens diese 






mit diesen Nippeln :kotz:


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich noch net, wollte eigentlich was von FSA nehmen aber die haben nur 2fach Kurbeln mit 22-32Z



dachte eher an die grösse des KB´s,-


----------



## guru39 (7. Mai 2010)

24-36 oder 38 mit Bash, jetzt komm mir aber nicht mit dem Schmutzfänger Bash den du letztens gepostet hast


----------



## de´ AK77 (7. Mai 2010)

geil ES gürü!!!

da kommt ja ma nen fetter styleinc mit den felgen und den nippel


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Mai 2010)

ne darauf  wollte ich nicht hinaus.  
frag nur,-
weil ich das erste mal ein 36er KB vorne fahre,- 
u. bisher für sehr gut befinde.


----------



## guru39 (7. Mai 2010)

geht mir mit der HS genauso 24-38 wird da ja simuliert, ich find´s auch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Mai 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> styleinc





Gürü an AK, bitte übersetzen!

Edit, habs grad gecheckt "Style Inc" was auch immer das bedeutet


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo

bin neu hier und wollte nicht extra ein Fred aufmachen.
Wollte mir mal nach langer Zeit neues Bike anschaffen. Der alte "Esel" Univega Ram Es-330 läuft zwar noch aber ist eher für Straße geeignet .

So jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema, hab schon viel rumgesucht und gelsen und bin dabei auf Nicolai gestoßen, genauergesagt auf das Helius AM was für mich intressant wäre. Mein Einsatzgebiet wäre vorwiegend Enduro.
So jetzt zur Frage: Wie bekomm ich für mich die richtige Rahmengröße raus? Ich bin 1,91 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 89cm. Ist da L oder XL Sinnvoll.
Über die Ausstattung hab ich noch nicht so nachgedacht. Vielleicht eine Wotan als Gabel und eine Gustav M als Bremse. Als Schaltwerk XTR?


----------



## acid-driver (8. Mai 2010)

hm...das kommt immer auf die vorlieben an 
ich zb bin 1,86 mit 86cm schrittlänge und fahre einen M-rahmen.
zur wotan kann ich nix sagen, solange die keine 140kg wiegst, ist die gustavM aber meiner meinung nach etwas zu grob fürs AM. die louise reicht da locker aus. 

beim rest der ausstattung kommts aufs budget an. xtr ist halt etwas leichter...


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. Mai 2010)

Aso also die Gustav M ist eher für Downhill. Ja bei den Kettensystemen hab ich leider nicht viel Ahnung. Es gibt ja auch das HammerSchmidt Sytem wofür ist das System geeignet? Für normalen Tour und Enduro Einsatz?

Zur größe würdest du mir zur L raten oder XL?


----------



## acid-driver (8. Mai 2010)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Zur größe würdest du mir zur L raten oder XL?



ich würde dir zu einer probefahrt raten 

woher aus nrw kommst du?


----------



## Bartenwal (8. Mai 2010)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> ...und bin dabei auf Nicolai gestoßen, genauergesagt auf das Helius AM was für mich intressant wäre. Mein Einsatzgebiet wäre vorwiegend Enduro.
> So jetzt zur Frage: Wie bekomm ich für mich die richtige Rahmengröße raus? Ich bin 1,91 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 89cm. Ist da L oder XL Sinnvoll.
> Über die Ausstattung hab ich noch nicht so nachgedacht. Vielleicht eine Wotan als Gabel und eine Gustav M als Bremse. Als Schaltwerk XTR?


Hallo,
ich bin 1,88 groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 91cm. Ich habe mir das AM in L aufgebaut als Allmountain & Enduro. Gabel ist eine Lyrik 2-Step. Bremsen Magura Louise mit 203mm Scheiben. Mein Syntace VRO Vorbau ist recht lang eingestellt (ca. 125mm), wahrscheinlich brauchst Du das lange Oberrohr vom XL Rahmen wenn Du das AM als reines Enduro fahren möchtest.
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. Mai 2010)

Komme aus dem Rhein-Sieg Kreis. Bei mir in der Nähe ist nichts. Nächstes Testcenter was für mich Intressant wäre liegt in Aachen. Dort ist wohl laut Nicolai auch ein Helius AM in L als Testrad verfügbar. Sonst würde ich auch direkt nach Lübbrechtsen fahren wenn eins zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## OldSchool (8. Mai 2010)

Bin 192 cm groß SL 93 cm und fahre mein FR in XL. Da dein Oberkörper etwas länger als meiner sein dürfte würde ich sagen XL mit L Sitzrohr. 

Probefahrt schadet nie. 

Bei XL hast du ein langes Steuerrohr (145 mm). Das ist ganz angenehm weil man nicht so viele Spacer, riesig hohe Rizer oder steile Vorbauten braucht.


----------



## Splash (9. Mai 2010)

Bei 1,87m und auch 89cm Schrittlänge fahre ich ein Helius FR ´04 in L und bin da mit der Grösse recht zufrieden. Der Unterschied von L zu XL sind 2cm mehr Oberrohr und 2cm mehr Sitzrohr, was ja auch nach hinten weg geht und man so etwas gestreckter sitzt, in Grösse L wird das Rad dann wohl agiler sein.

PS: Viele Grüsse aus dem gleichen Kreisgebiet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (9. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Gibt es gute Strecken im 7G? Ist was weiter von mir entfernt. Mit dem Auto wäre ich in so ca. 20min da. Ich fahre dann lieber mit dem Rad ins Bergische rein weil das direkt vor der Haustür liegt.


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Mai 2010)

Hey Mountain, ich hatte letztens ein Helius in M in der Hand. Der Shop liegt in der Nähe des 7geb und eine Probefahrt ist gerne gesehen, netter Haufen und irgendjemand von uns ist immer unterwegs im 7geb.

http://www.hyperactive-shop.de/


gruß mb42, noch ein Shova Fahrer, der es auch bleibt.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (9. Mai 2010)

Hier kommen ja immer mehr aus meiner Ecke . Ja aber M hilft mir da leider nicht weiter weil das aufjedenfall zu klein ist. Und wenn man bei Nicolai auf der Seite bei Testcenter schaut, haben die meisten M Bikes weil das zur Durchschnittsgröße passt. Wie schon gesagt nächstes Helius AM in L steht wohl in Aachen.


----------



## Splash (9. Mai 2010)

Ja, im 7GB lässt sich aktuell noch ganz gut fahren, so lange da kein neues Wegenetz kommt. Südlich der Landesgrenze ist es aber auch richtig schön. Kommst Du aus dem Lohmarer Raum? Da lässt sich´s doch auch gut biken und leben ...

Aber cool .. wusste gar ned, dass wir in Bonn auch n Nicolai-Dealer haben .. werde mal bei Gelegenheit n Blick in den Laden werfen ..


----------



## Mountain_Screen (9. Mai 2010)

Ne komme aus Gemeinde Ruppichteroth liegt an der Grenze zum Bergischen Land also Gummersbach.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Mai 2010)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Aso also die Gustav M ist eher für Downhill. Ja bei den Kettensystemen hab ich leider nicht viel Ahnung. Es gibt ja auch das HammerSchmidt Sytem wofür ist das System geeignet? Für normalen Tour und Enduro Einsatz?
> 
> Zur größe würdest du mir zur L raten oder XL?



fahr doch mal beim BikeBauer in Ratingen vorbei,-der hat allerhand -N- Bikes da... auch zur probefahrt.

der weg lohnt sich.
--> http://www.bikebauer.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (10. Mai 2010)

Besten Dank für deinen Tipp, hat auch ein Helius AM in größe L da. Da muss ich wohl mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## djangoxxl (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hatte vor einiger Zeit mal meine angedachte AM Konfiguration und Einsatzgebiet gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6937939&postcount=898

Der Rahmen ist nun bald fertig und es wird konkret  LRS und DHX Air sind da, jetzt gehts nochmal um die Gabel. Angedacht war eine Lyrik U-Turn.
Am Einsatzgebiet hat sich nichts geändert. Beim Lesen des Forums kommt doch ab und an mal das Thema Gewicht - so habe ich mir auch die Frage gestellt, ob es auch sinnvoll leichter geht. Da die Federgabel der größte Brocken ist, möchte ich hier nochmal ansetzen.

Laut AM Techsheet ist das Gabelreferenzmaß 545mm, max. Einbaulänge ist 550mm. Was ist die Mindesteinbaulänge (fall es sowas gibt) ? Ist die Gabel zu kurz, dann ist das der Geo ja auch nicht zuträglich. Vermutung: Auch verstellbare Gabeln wie die Lyrik U-Turn verändern ja auf der 120mm Stufe die Geo, da die Gabel durch den U-Turn Mechanimus "kürzer" wird. Im Techsheet werden Federwege von 140-160mm empfohlen. Dabei ist doch immer die Referenzeinbaulänge zu beachten, oder? Mit 140mm Gabeln ist die warscheinlich nicht zu erreichen. "Versaut" das dann die Geo, im Sinne dass das Rad nicht mehr vernünftig fahrbar ist? Oder wird das Rad nur agiler durch steilere Winkel (Fahrverhalten mehr in Richtung agiles HT) ?

Welche Einbaulängen sind sinnvoll? Welche Gabeln ausser Lyrik von den üblichen Verdächtigen RS, Fox, etc. kommen im Breich 140-160 sinnvoll für das AM infrage (mit Gewicht < 2500g von Lyrik U-Turn)?. Ich hatte z.B. die RS Revelation im Sinn. Wichtig ist, dass die Gabel eine 20mm Steckachse hat.

Bin hier nicht der Experte und brauche etwas Grundlagenwissen. Falls das Thema schon anderweitig diskutiert wurde, bitte ich um Entschuldigung, habe mit der SuFu nichts speziell im Kontext zum AM gefunden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2010)

Kann dir dein Händler das nicht beantworten


----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> fahr doch mal beim BikeBauer in Ratingen vorbei,-der hat allerhand -N- Bikes da... auch zur probefahrt.
> 
> der weg lohnt sich.
> --> http://www.bikebauer.de/



Der BikeBauer ist echt super  Ich hab ihn beim Kick Off WE kennengelernt, wir waren sofort auf einer Wellenlänge


----------



## djangoxxl (11. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Kann dir dein Händler das nicht beantworten



Habe gerade bei Nicolai in den Technik-PDFs die Infos zum Thema gefunden. Meine Anfrage hat sich damit erledigt.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> wir waren sofort auf einer Wellenlänge



aaach du auch...


----------



## US. (11. Mai 2010)

djangoxxl schrieb:


> Laut AM Techsheet ist das GabelreferenzmaÃ 545mm, max. EinbaulÃ¤nge ist 550mm. Was ist die MindesteinbaulÃ¤nge (fall es sowas gibt) ? Ist die Gabel zu kurz, dann ist das der Geo ja auch nicht zutrÃ¤glich. Vermutung: Auch verstellbare Gabeln wie die Lyrik U-Turn verÃ¤ndern ja auf der 120mm Stufe die Geo, da die Gabel durch den U-Turn Mechanimus "kÃ¼rzer" wird. Im Techsheet werden Federwege von 140-160mm empfohlen. Dabei ist doch immer die ReferenzeinbaulÃ¤nge zu beachten, oder? Mit 140mm Gabeln ist die warscheinlich nicht zu erreichen. "Versaut" das dann die Geo, im Sinne dass das Rad nicht mehr vernÃ¼nftig fahrbar ist? Oder wird das Rad nur agiler durch steilere Winkel (Fahrverhalten mehr in Richtung agiles HT) ?
> 
> Welche EinbaulÃ¤ngen sind sinnvoll? Welche Gabeln ausser Lyrik von den Ã¼blichen VerdÃ¤chtigen RS, Fox, etc. kommen im Breich 140-160 sinnvoll fÃ¼r das AM infrage (mit Gewicht < 2500g von Lyrik U-Turn)?. Ich hatte z.B. die RS Revelation im Sinn. Wichtig ist, dass die Gabel eine 20mm Steckachse hat.



Hallo,

ich habe am AM (siehe meine Galerie) eine RS Revelation mit 150mm verbaut, am FR eine Lyric.
Die Geometrie wird dadurch sicher nicht versaut, sondern eher dem Potential der Gabel angepasst. GgÃ¼ dem ReferenzmaÃ von 545mm ist die Gabel 16mm kÃ¼rzer.
Damit werden Sitz- und Steuerwinkel 0,8Â° steiler und das Tretlager kommt ca. 5mm tiefer.
Passt prima. Das Rad ist damit sehr handlich und liegt auch durch das tiefe Tretlager ausgezeichnet.
Bergauf kann man in dieser Kombination auf eine Absenkung verzichten aufgrund des steilen Sitzwinkels und die wirklich leichte Solo-Air-Variante wÃ¤hlen.
Das Rad ist in Kombination mit einem LuftdÃ¤mpfer damit leicht und immer noch ein prima âEnduroâ
Bzgl. Geometrie gefÃ¤llt es mir eigentlich besser als mein Helius FR, insbesondere durch das tiefe Tretlager und den steileren Sitzwinkel.

Dennoch muÃ man natÃ¼rlich schon festhalten, daÃ eine Stahlfeder-Lyric mit 170mm ein anderes Kaliber ist.

GrÃ¼Ãe, Uwe


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Mai 2010)

Uwe 
 kannst es hier mal posten,- sieht super aus dein Rad.


----------



## US. (11. Mai 2010)

Merci, Khujand!


Dann hier das Helius AM, aufgebaut im Herbst 09.
Eher leicht aufgebaut mit 13,5kg inkl. Pedalen
RS Revelation 150mm, DT-Dämpfer, Hope-Laufräder mit ZTR Flow, XT-Antrieb, Elixir-Bremsen, Syntace-Teile.
Ist das Rad meiner Freundin, passt mir aber auch gut. 











In trauter Zweisamkeit mein Helius FR und das AM:






Und das Helius FR solo mit Stahlfeder-Lyric, Roco, XTR-Antrieb, Easton-Laufräder, Saint-Bremsen. Gewicht 15,4kg.






Grüße,
Uwe


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Mai 2010)

super bikes + sau schöne bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (11. Mai 2010)

Das blaue, damit musste aufpassen nicht dass dir irgendjemand deine Freundin ausspannt.
Das wäre es schon wegen des Bikes wert


----------



## Gerrit (11. Mai 2010)

US. schrieb:


> Und das Helius FR solo mit Stahlfeder-Lyric, Roco, XTR-Antrieb, Easton-Laufräder, Saint-Bremsen. Gewicht 15,4kg.
> 
> Grüße,
> Uwe



Aaahh - das ist doch noch der FR mit 150mm FW, oder?

Da ich den gleichen Rahmen mit dem gleichen Dämpfer fahre - wie macht sich der "Luftdämpfer"-Umlenkhebel mit dem Roco?

Ansonsten - goile bikes 

cheers
gerrit


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Mai 2010)

Richtig schöne Räder, Uwe. 

Aber sag einmal: was macht man denn mit zwei so ähnlichen Fahrrädern?

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## timbowjoketown (11. Mai 2010)

Eins fährt er, das andere seine Freundin...

Sehr hübsche Bikes!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Mai 2010)

Da hab ich wohl geschlafen 

Top Räder.


----------



## US. (11. Mai 2010)

Hi,

merci fÃ¼r Lob und Anerkennung 

ja, das blaue ist das meiner Freundin. Ich kann aber ihres auch fahren 
Sind beide GrÃ¶Ãe âMâ, wobei ich als Allmountain eher ein âLâ brÃ¤uchte.
Ein Helius AC hÃ¤tte es natÃ¼rlich auch getan, bin aber an den AM-Rahmen gÃ¼nstig rangekommen. Sie wollte unbedingt ein Nicolai â kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen 

@Gerrit:
Das Helius FR hat Ã¼ber 180mm Federweg. SeriÃ¶s nachgemessen, nur vertikaler Anteil und in der Praxis voll nutzbar. Inzwischen habe ich den FW aber auf 160mm reduziert, um ein tieferes Tretlager fahren zu kÃ¶nnen.
D.h. mit dem âLuft-Umlenkhebelâ und 57mm-DÃ¤mpfer sind gut 180mm oder gut 160mm Federweg machbar. Die Kombination mit dem Roco ist hervorragend. Super-sensibel, perfektes Ansprechverhalten, Rad klebt am Boden, lineare Kennlinie. Federweg komplett sehr gut nutzbar. BremseinfluÃ ist aber schon spÃ¼rbar bei so einem langhubigen, fluffigen Hinterbau.
Insgesamt begeistert mich das Fahrwerk mit dem Roco nach wie vor â auch im Vergleich mit hochgelobten âmodernenâ Konstruktionen.

Gabel hatte ich erst eine Boxxer Ride drin, die mir tendenziell etwas straff war trotz weichster Feder. DÃ¤mpfung war eher straff. Die Lyric Coil (mit Standardfeder) ist insgesamt nicht schlechter und spart genau 1kg.

GrÃ¼Ãe, Uwe


----------



## Mountain_Screen (11. Mai 2010)

Schöne Bikes .
Der Kettenstrebenschutz den du verwendest, welche größe hat dieser S, M oder L? Wie sieht das mit dem Platz zum Rad aus bzw. welche größe fährst du?


----------



## abbath (11. Mai 2010)

Das blau-weiße ist wunderschön


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Mai 2010)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Der Kettenstrebenschutz den du verwendest, welche größe hat dieser S, M oder L?








der passt immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (12. Mai 2010)

Findet aber nicht jeder schoen ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Mai 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Findet aber nicht jeder schoen ;-)



gibt et auch in farbe .  
ich zb. finde die neopren dingen nicht schön. (die schlagen durch)
wie gesagt ist ja nur ein tip von mir. als anregende alternative. 

*sorry wenn ich damit oft komme*


----------



## checkb (12. Mai 2010)

> *sorry wenn ich damit oft komme*



Jeder kommt anders.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Mai 2010)

vinc schrieb:


> Mein allererstes eigenes Helius!








du bist garnicht bei NICOLAI !


----------



## US. (12. Mai 2010)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Schöne Bikes .
> Der Kettenstrebenschutz den du verwendest, welche größe hat dieser S, M oder L? Wie sieht das mit dem Platz zum Rad aus bzw. welche größe fährst du?



Hi,

es handelt sich um einen Kettenstrebenschutz von Lezyne, den es in der Tat in drei Größen gibt. Beim FR braucht man L, beim AM die Größe M.
Schlägt nicht durch, aufgrund Textilverstärkung und Klettbandunterlage.

Dauerhaltbar sind die Teile aber natürlich auch nicht, sehen aber ganz passabel aus.

Grüße, Uwe


----------



## Mountain_Screen (12. Mai 2010)

Ja was hält schon ewig. Ein weiteres Teil auf meiner Komponenten-Liste für mein neues Bike. Also Problem mit dem Reifen gibts dann auch nicht oder? Kann halt selber nicht schauen hab noch keins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (12. Mai 2010)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Ja was hält schon ewig. Ein weiteres Teil auf meiner Komponenten-Liste für mein neues Bike. Also Problem mit dem Reifen gibts dann auch nicht oder? Kann halt selber nicht schauen hab noch keins.



Nein, der Lezyne-Schutz schmiegt sich so an die Kettenstrebe an, daß er schön anliegt und die Reifenfreiheit kaum beeinträchtigt.
2,4" er Fat Albert ist kein Problem.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Gerrit (13. Mai 2010)

US. schrieb:


> @Gerrit:
> Das Helius FR hat über 180mm Federweg. Seriös nachgemessen, nur vertikaler Anteil und in der Praxis voll nutzbar. Inzwischen habe ich den FW aber auf 160mm reduziert, um ein tieferes Tretlager fahren zu können.
> D.h. mit dem Luft-Umlenkhebel und 57mm-Dämpfer sind gut 180mm oder gut 160mm Federweg machbar. Die Kombination mit dem Roco ist hervorragend. Super-sensibel, perfektes Ansprechverhalten, Rad klebt am Boden, lineare Kennlinie. Federweg komplett sehr gut nutzbar. Bremseinfluß ist aber schon spürbar bei so einem langhubigen, fluffigen Hinterbau.
> Insgesamt begeistert mich das Fahrwerk mit dem Roco nach wie vor  auch im Vergleich mit hochgelobten modernen Konstruktionen.



Moin Uwe,

danke für deine Ausführungen  Der Roco ist wirklich gut, bin auch voll zufrieden damit - könnte aber noch nen Tick softer sein. Muss wohl doch mal in sonen Hebel investieren  Allerdings habe ich die Befürchtung, dass man sich bergauf durchaus Nachteile einhandeln kann.

Gruß
Gerrit


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Mai 2010)

Mal eine Frage: Weis jemand wie die Wartezeit im Moment auf ein AM ist??

Danke


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Mai 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Weis jemand wie die Wartezeit im Moment auf ein AM ist??
> 
> Danke



https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Aho4mKeuwSYGdE16MFVqV0o5Q0x0ZnhSUVV5MzBoRGc&hl=de


----------



## stasi (13. Mai 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Aho4mKeuwSYGdE16MFVqV0o5Q0x0ZnhSUVV5MzBoRGc&hl=de



das ist nur die halbe wahrheit
hier gibts die andere haelfte


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Mai 2010)

Ich bin wohl der einzige der diese Tabelle nicht so recht versteht.
Wenn zum Versanddatum 25 im grünen kästchen steht, bedeutet dies nun, dass 25 Leute Ihren bestellten bekommen oder das bis dahin noch 25 machbar sind und ich einen haben kann 

Ich glaube, ich ruf mal an


----------



## c_w (13. Mai 2010)

Das bedeutet, das noch 25 weitere gefertigt werden, die noch nicht vergeben sind... die kannste also noch haben. Deutet die grüne Farbgebung ja auch an ;-)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Mai 2010)

Alles klar.  Danke


----------



## hands diamond (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, ob ich den Conti Kaiser am Helius AM mit 63mm Hub (171 Federweg) fahren kann, oder wirds dann eng?

Danke, Dirk


----------



## vinc (14. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du bist garnicht bei NICOLAI !



Dieses Foto.... woher hast du das denn schon wieder?! 
Die mütze ist einfach richtig cool und seinen PremiumHändler unterstützt man doch gern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (14. Mai 2010)

US. schrieb:


> Merci, Khujand!
> 
> 
> Dann hier das Helius AM, aufgebaut im Herbst 09.
> ...



Sehr, sehr schön, wie groß ist deine Freundin? 

Plan auch grad mir einen AC oder AM-Rahmen zu zulegen. Wollte erst das RC haben, will jetzt doch eher was mit breiterem Einsatzbereich, sollte aber dennoch tourentauglich sein. Vorallem welche Größe mir passt S oder M, muss ich noch irgendwie rausfinden. Ich selbst bin 1,75 m, SL 82 cm, 70kg. 

mein grober Bauplan (teilw. übernahme vom Hardtail):
Sram X.9, RS Revelation, RS Monarch, Race-Face, Syntace-Teile, DT Swiss LR, Magura Louise.


----------



## c_w (14. Mai 2010)

Ich fahr bei 178 cm das CC in Größe M und das passt wie Arsch auf Eimer. Aber grundsätzlich gilt immer, Probefahrt machen. Und meine Ausrichtung ist eher verspielt, Spaß haben, nicht Kilometer fressen!


----------



## wildbiker (14. Mai 2010)

Kann man das AM bzw. AC eigentlich auch für normale Schnellspanner bekommen? Würde gerne mein DT Swiss-LR mit 240s Naben weiternutzen.


----------



## bike-it-easy (14. Mai 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Kann man das AM bzw. AC eigentlich auch für normale Schnellspanner bekommen? Würde gerne mein DT Swiss-LR mit 240s Naben weiternutzen.



Ja, geht. Frei wählbar.


Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## marco2 (14. Mai 2010)

Kannst auch die Nabe umbauen. Das hab ich mit meiner 240s gemacht. Die benötigten Einzelteile von DT sind allerdings nicht immer direkt zu bekommen und dann muss man die neue Achse aus- und wieder einpressen.

Hast also die Wahl.


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Mai 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, wirst sehen wenn man sich einmal an eine Remotestütze gewöhnt hat, geht es nicht mehr ohne



Leider hat die Kind Shock nur 3 Wochen gehalten, dann ist die Klemme unter dem Sattel verbogen/gebrochen. Sehr schade war eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Habe aber Ersatzteile bestellt bin mal gespannt wie lange das dauert.


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Mai 2010)

War nun eine Woche in Vinschgau und konnte das AM mit dem neuen Setup auf Herz und Nieren prüfen. Das passt wirklich Prima mit der 180er Gabel, einfach ein Traum bergab 

War echt überrascht wie gut ich ohne Absenkung bergauf zurecht gekommen bin, wobei auf Dauer eine Absenkung schon sinnvoll ist. Da die Talas nun bald lieferbar ist, überspringe ich nun auch die Durolux und fahre so lang mit der Domain weiter.

Mit dem 216mm Dämpfer konnte ich keinen großen Unterschied zum alten 200mm feststellen. Das Fahrwerk klebt am Boden wie eh und je. 
Wenn man schon einen Coil Dämpfer fährt, lohnt die Umrüstung auf 216mm nicht wirklich. Bei Luftdämpfern kann das natürlich schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.

@BOSTAD: tut mir leid mit der Sattelklemme. Ich hatte damit bisher bei 3 Stützen noch nie Probleme. Drücke die Daumen dass Du schnell Ersatz bekommst.


----------



## BOSTAD (16. Mai 2010)

Hi ist ja nicht deine Schuld, war bisher auch sehr zufrieden. 

Das einzige was mich beim Absenken mit der Talas gestört hat ist das Aufsetzen der Pedale auf kleineren Steinen oder Wurzeln.
Das hat nix mit der Talas zu tun es ist einfach eine allgemeine Schwäche, die aber nunmal logisch ist.


----------



## checkb (16. Mai 2010)

> War echt überrascht wie gut ich ohne Absenkung bergauf zurecht gekommen bin



Ich bin auch sehr verblüfft wie Anna Maria klettert. Bin jetzt schon auf deine Talaserfahrungen gespannt.

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. Mai 2010)

das (mein)  AM ist für meinen einsatzzweck genau richtich aufgebaut. 

es macht einfach irre spass...


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Mai 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Bin jetzt schon auf deine Talaserfahrungen gespannt.



Ich bin auch gespannt. Ich habe sie gerade bestellt, Lieferdatum anfang/mitte Juni


----------



## _rookie_ (17. Mai 2010)

Erwarte auch gespannt deine ersten Eindrücke


----------



## Wolle RC93 (20. Mai 2010)

Mal ne kleine Frage zwischendurch:
Ist bei Euren AMs das Sitzrohr so weit ausgerieben, dass sich auch ne lange Sattelstütze komplett versenken lässt? Ging mir grad so durch den Kopf, als ich am Ufo den Sattel runter gemacht hab. Den krieg ich da nicht ganz rein. Mein AM kommt voraussichtlich Ende nächster Woche, das lässt mir grad aber keine Ruhe.

Danke!


----------



## Brainspiller (20. Mai 2010)

da ich grad sehr mit dem gedanken spiele mir ein am zu bestellen:

welches ist der aktuelle standardhinterbau des am?

der:





oder der:


----------



## checkb (20. Mai 2010)

Der Blaue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (20. Mai 2010)

ist der grund für die änderung bekannt?


----------



## fuzzball (20. Mai 2010)

Steifigkeit


----------



## flyingscot (20. Mai 2010)

Wolle RC93 schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Frage zwischendurch:
> Ist bei Euren AMs das Sitzrohr so weit ausgerieben, dass sich auch ne lange Sattelstütze komplett versenken lässt?



Laut Falco hier im Forum wird nur bis 33cm ausgerieben, länger ist die Reibahle nicht. Bei meinem AM konnte ich allerdings meine Stütze (43cm) bis zum Hauptlager versenken, zum Schluss allerdings mit leicht erhöhtem Widerstand...

Ist wohl Glücksache, ob mehr als 33cm möglich sind.


----------



## stuk (20. Mai 2010)

@ brainspiller
ähnlich wie bei dem blauen, denn das ist gar kein AM sondern ein AC.
grund: wie schon gesagt mehr steifigkeit bei geringfügig mehr gewicht und einige moscher und teamfahrer haben wohl den alten hinterbau an die grenze gebracht. was aber beim "normalen" endurofahren nicht vorkommen muss.
mfg


----------



## Wolle RC93 (20. Mai 2010)

> Laut Falco hier im Forum wird nur bis 33cm ausgerieben, länger ist die Reibahle nicht. Bei meinem AM konnte ich allerdings meine Stütze (43cm) bis zum Hauptlager versenken, zum Schluss allerdings mit leicht erhöhtem Widerstand...



Danke, dann hoff ich mal, dass ich auch Glück hab  .
Ansonsten wär ja unter Umständen sogar ein M-Sitzrohr am L-Rahmen besser gewesen. Mehr Auszug bekommt man ja eh nicht wenn man die Stütze bis zum Oberrohr drin lässt und das Rahmendreieck gleich bleibt. Nach unten hätte man aber 3cm gewonnen.
Oder hab ich da jetzt nen Denkfehler drin  ?


----------



## Brainspiller (20. Mai 2010)

so wie ich das alles verstehe hast du meiner meinung nach recht.
das längere sitzrohr bringt keinen vorteil in sachen auszug, begrenzt aber beim versenken.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Mai 2010)

Wolle RC93 schrieb:


> Oder hab ich da jetzt nen Denkfehler drin  ?


Ne, das siehst Du schon richtig so. Sitzrohr kurzen und tiefer ausreiben sollte aber auch nachträglich kein Problem sein.


----------



## flyingscot (20. Mai 2010)

Wolle RC93 schrieb:


> Mehr Auszug bekommt man ja eh nicht wenn man die Stütze bis zum Oberrohr drin lässt und das Rahmendreieck gleich bleibt. Nach unten hätte man aber 3cm gewonnen.
> Oder hab ich da jetzt nen Denkfehler drin  ?



Nach den Messungen einiger AM-Besitzer hier und entgegen offizieller Nicolai-Angaben, ist die Unterkante des Oberrohrs beim L-Rahmen ca. 34cm und beim M-Rahmen ca. 31cm von der Tretlagermitte entfernt. D.h. mit dem L-Rahmen erhält man sehr wohl eine größeren Stützenauszug, auch wenn das hier von Nicolai schonmal verneint wurde...

Selbst gemessen habe ich allerdings nur die 31cm... hier die Seite im Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=348391&highlight=31cm&page=15


----------



## Wolle RC93 (20. Mai 2010)

> Sitzrohr kurzen und tiefer ausreiben sollte aber auch nachträglich kein Problem sein.


Solang das mit den Gussets hin haut... Oder variieren die nicht mit der Größe?
Naja, jetzt hoff ich einfach mal, dass alles passt wies ist  . Bei dem Auszug nach oben hin bin ich mir da auch noch nicht so sicher mit der 410er Stütze. Länger kommt nur in Frage, wenn ich sie auch weit genug rein krieg, ansonsten fahr ich halt im Stehen  .



> Selbst gemessen habe ich allerdings nur die 31cm...


Danke, dann schau ich mal, ob ich nächste Woche die 33 gemessen krieg  . Wär ja schon sonderbar, wenn Nicolai davon nichts wüsste.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Mai 2010)

Wolle RC93 schrieb:


> Solang das mit den Gussets hin haut... Oder variieren die nicht mit der Größe?



Stimmt, das habe ich nicht bedacht. Keine Ahnung ob die beim L höher ansetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolle RC93 (21. Mai 2010)

Um nochmal auf die Sache mit dem Ausreiben zurückzukommen:
Gibt es denn keine längeren Reibahlen? Oder irgend ne andere Möglichkeit?

Wenn man's vorher gewusst hätte, hätte man das Rohr ja vor dem Schweißen von unten her ausreiben können. Bzw. warum macht man das nicht grundsätzlich? Oder macht das aus irgend nem Grund keinen Sinn?


----------



## acid-driver (21. Mai 2010)

also meine 410er thomson kann man bis ca 400mm versenken. brauchst du echt nochmehr?


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Mai 2010)

Wolle RC93 schrieb:


> Oder irgend ne andere Möglichkeit?



Kauf Dir einen Variostütze, dann hast Du mehr Fahrspaß und musst Dir darüber keine Gedanken mehr machen


----------



## Wolle RC93 (21. Mai 2010)

> also meine 410er thomson kann man bis ca 400mm versenken. brauchst du echt nochmehr?


Das würde reichen, selbst wenn ich doch noch auf ne 450er gehen muss. Spürt man da ab ca. 33 cm dass es schwerer geht?



> Kauf Dir einen Variostütze, dann hast Du mehr Fahrspaß und musst Dir darüber keine Gedanken mehr machen


Würd ich sofort machen, hab aber nichts in > 400mm gefunden. Falls es doch was gibt, bin ich für jeden Tip dankbar  .


----------



## guru39 (21. Mai 2010)

Wolle RC93 schrieb:


> Wenn man's vorher gewusst hätte, hätte man das Rohr ja vor dem Schweißen von unten her ausreiben können. Bzw. warum macht man das nicht grundsätzlich? Oder macht das aus irgend nem Grund keinen Sinn?



Das haben die ne Zeit lang wirklich mal so gemacht, haben es dann aber doch wieder gelassen weil doch ein gewisser Versatz da war.


----------



## flyingscot (21. Mai 2010)

Wolle RC93 schrieb:


> Würd ich sofort machen, hab aber nichts in > 400mm gefunden. Falls es doch was gibt, bin ich für jeden Tip dankbar  .



Rockshox bzw. SRAM hat ja vor kurzem soetwas mit 420mm angekündigt. Allerdings ziemlich schwer und ziemlich teuer. Mal sehen, wann die auf den Markt kommt und wie sie funktioniert.

Als normale überlange Stütze empfehle ich aber die "MTB light" statt der "Hardcore" von Shannon... die wirkt hier immernoch deutlich stabiler als eine Thomson... nur die Aluschrauben habe ich durch Edelstahl ersetzt (so in 43cm jetzt 290g). Die Thomson in 41cm war mir leider knapp zu kurz.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Mai 2010)

Wolle RC93 schrieb:


> Würd ich sofort machen, hab aber nichts in > 400mm gefunden. Falls es doch was gibt, bin ich für jeden Tip dankbar  .



Ich denke mal die kommt zur Eurobike. RS gehört ja nicht zu der Sorte Firmen, die etwas ankündigen und dann noch 3 Jahre dran rumbasteln  
Gewicht wäre mit 515g inkl. Remote imho in Ordnung. Zum Vergleich, eine i900 wiegt mit allem drum und dran knapp über 600g.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=462044

Ansonsten soll demnächst auch die neue Blacx mit 400mm rauskommen:

http://www.blacx.eu/blacx/

EDIT: hier gibt es noch mehr Infos zur Reverb, Releasedate september und 295$ UVP
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rockshox-reverb.html


----------



## Wolle RC93 (21. Mai 2010)

Danke  ! Das sieht ja schon mal recht vielversprechend aus.
Mal schaun, ob auch ne Version ohne Fernbedienung kommt und wie der Preis dann tatsächlich aussieht.


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. Mai 2010)

Specialized lässt sich das gut bezahlen, 300 


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luk! (22. Mai 2010)

Die GravityDropper gibt es bis 425mm. Schön ist anders, ist aber wohl ziemlich zuverlässig.


----------



## Brainspiller (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bräuchte mal einen Tipp.

Bei einer Schrittlänge von ~90 und einer Körpergröße von ~185-190,
welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr empfehlen?

Den Sattel brauche ich, gemessen über tretlagermitte, ~76cm hoch.

Einsatzbereich wäre hauptsächlich auf trails im mittelgebirge, kein lift.
Fokus dennoch auf bergab.
Den einen oder anderen Parkbesuch wird es aber auf jeden fall auch erleben.

Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Lapierre Spicy in M und fühle mich von der Größe her darauf wohl.

Ich hätte jetzt beim AM auf einen L Rahmen mit M Sitzrohr gesetzt?
Ist das eine gute Idee oder könnte ich auch ein M nehmen?

Ich wohne in Tübingen. 
Könnte mir einer von euch evtl. eine Probefahrt anbieten?
Weiss jemand einen Händler mit entsprechendem Testrad in der Nähe.


----------



## acid-driver (23. Mai 2010)

also für ein M-sitzrohr bräuchtest du schon eine extrem lange sattelstütze. 

habe eine schrittlänge von 86cm und mir passt die 410er thomson gerade so eben. 

dann eher andersrum  M-rahmen mit L-sitzrohr


----------



## flyingscot (23. Mai 2010)

Ich bin 1.80m mit 87cm Schrittlänge (und 78cm Tretlager-Satteldeckenabstand) und finde den M-Rahmen da genau an der Grenze, ich fahre ihn deshalb auch mit eher langen 75mm-Vorbau.

Das hängt aber wohl auch vom Einsatzzweck ab, ich fahre mit dem AM auch sehr viele Touren mit vielen Uphillhöhenmetern... zu kurz darf der Rahmen da nicht sein.


----------



## iceage2000 (23. Mai 2010)

iceage2000 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> möchte mir ein AM bestellen und hatte heute die Möglichkeit ein AM von einem Bekannten in Größe L zu fahren. Bin 181-182 cm lang und habe Schrittlänge 85-86. Sattelstütze war eine 40 cm Syntace P6. Vorbau Syntace Superforce 75mm. Musste den Sattel schon komplett nach vorne schieben und konnte trotzdem nicht auf der geamten Sattelfläche sitzen weil ich nicht bis hinten gekommen bin. Sattelstütze musste ich für Tour schon bis zur Hälfte reinschieben und um die Erde mit den Zehenspitzen zu berühren, musste ich die Sattelstütze auf 4 cm rein schieben. Kann mir einer erklären ob das normal so ist oder wie ich glaube, der Rahmen kleiner sein muss.
> 
> Danke @ all.





c_w schrieb:


> Ich denke, das du mit nem Rahmen in M besser bedient wärst. Ich fahr beim CC bei 179 cm nen M Rahmen... und würd' eher nen etwas kleineren nehmen als nen größeren.
> Und ggf. übers S Sattelrohr nachdenken...





dreamdeep schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist zu groß, nimm M. Fahre bei 180/84cm auch einen M Rahmen. L wäre mir ebenfalls viel zu groß.



Hab mal meine Frage u. ein paar Antworten aus einem anderen Thread hier rein kopiert.


----------



## bike-it-easy (24. Mai 2010)

@Brainspiller: Ganz klar L.
Bei M geht dir das mit dem Sattelstützenauszug nicht mehr klar.
Bin selbst 190cm, jedoch "relativ" kurzbeinig (~86cm) und fahre L mit 70er Vorbau. M habe ich auch schon probiert, da ist mit tourenorientiert aber nicht mehr viel dabei (und ein längerer Vorbau wie 80mm gehört auf ein AM einfach nicht drauf). Allerdings war das M dann schön handlich. Aber das war ja nicht deine Hauptpräferenz.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (24. Mai 2010)

ich wills halt so handlich wie möglich ohne bergauf nur schieben zu müssen.


----------



## Bartenwal (24. Mai 2010)

@Brainspiller: 
Der Sattelstützenauszug müsste bei M & L annähernd gleich sein, da der Umlenkpunkt für die Wippe sich bei allen Größen an der gleichen Stelle befinden muss. Bin selbst 188cm, Beinlänge 91 cm und fahre das AM in L mit VRO Vorbau eingestellt auf 120mm für Touren. Ich werde mich mal langsam an  kürzere Einstellungen rantasten.
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## iceage2000 (24. Mai 2010)

@Brainspiller

Wenn man die Empfehlungen für mich zu Grunde legt, müsste wohl L die klare Empfehlung für dich sein. Zwischen 185 cm und 190 cm ist übrigens schon ne ganz schöne Differenz.


----------



## flyingscot (24. Mai 2010)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> @Brainspiller:
> Der Sattelstützenauszug müsste bei M & L annähernd gleich sein, da der Umlenkpunkt für die Wippe sich bei allen Größen an der gleichen Stelle befinden muss.



Von der Logik her richtig, so hat sich auch Falco hier mal geäußert. Diverse Leute hier haben aber das Gegenteil festgestellt: der relevante Abstand zwischen Tretlagermitte und Unterkante Oberrohr ist beim M-Rahmen 31cm und beim L-Rahmen 34cm, d.h. man erhält 3cm mehr Sattelhöhe bei gleicher Stütze...


----------



## wildbiker (24. Mai 2010)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> ich wills halt so handlich wie möglich ohne bergauf nur schieben zu müssen.



So will ichs auch haben, daher bin ich noch unschlüssig welche Größe ich nehmen soll. Sollte unbedingt touren/uphilltauglich sein und bergab genug Reserven haben. Was nimmt man bei 1,75 m Größe und 82er Schrittlänge. Frage noch: Welche absenkbare Gabel nimmt man fürs AM am besten (bitte keine mit Steckachse).


----------



## acid-driver (24. Mai 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Frage noch: Welche absenkbare Gabel nimmt man fürs AM am besten (bitte keine mit Steckachse).



das wird schwer. 

alle 160mm gabeln, die ich kenne, haben eine steckachse...


----------



## c_w (24. Mai 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das wird schwer.
> 
> alle 160mm gabel, die ich kenne, haben eine steckachse...



Und zwar zurecht...


----------



## stuk (24. Mai 2010)

wenn du keine 160er mit steckachse magst wirst du keine passende gabel fürs AM finden bzw. könntest du über ein AC nachdenken und selbst da haben die meisten 150&140 Gabeln steckachsen. und wie schon gesagt zurecht.
wenns darum geht das du deinen lrs behalten willst, da gibt es von vielen herstellern lösungen.

achja ich denke größe M wird für dich passen.
mfg


----------



## brokenarmsdude (24. Mai 2010)

also die lösungen kenn ich meist umgekehrt... von 20mm auf 15mm Steckachse oder  auf Schnellspanner, umgekehrt geht eher weniger


----------



## c_w (25. Mai 2010)

Doch, die Hope 2 Pro kannste z.B. von Schnellspannern auf Steckachse umruesten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (26. Mai 2010)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> ich wills halt so handlich wie möglich ohne bergauf nur schieben zu müssen.



nur mal so meine Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Größen beim FR:
zwischen M und L kaum ein Unterschied zu "erfahren" einzig Sattelüberhöhung zu Oberrohrlänge uphill irgendwie unangenehm, deshalb habe ich L gewählt.
Auf einem XL mit faktisch identischen Komponenten sitze ich wesentlich aufrechter bergauf und trotzdem steigt das bike weniger schnell! Länge läuft?
Ich kann auch mal so kurz über das Fahren auf einem XXL berichten: sehr aufrecht und nix steigen des VR bergauf mit einem 90er !!!! Vorbau, Ich kann auf so einem bike gut bergauffahren.

Oder anders gesagt: Bei gleicher Körpergröße wird die Sitzhaltung mit zunehmender Bikegröße aufrechter und das bike kopflastiger und schiebt gleichzeitig prächtig übers VR. 

Meine Erfahrung: bei deiner Größe und wenig Lifting ganz klar L, bei M und 50er Vorbau besteht die Gefahr dass ab 30° Lenkeinschlag das Knie in den Lenker beißt.

Das ist alles nix Theorie, sondern "Erfahrung", allerdings beim FR und nicht AM, wobei die Geometrieregeln bei N nicht Modellspezifisch sind.

achso: bin 179 und habe 85er Schritt


----------



## lakekeman (26. Mai 2010)

dadsi schrieb:


> Oder anders gesagt: Bei gleicher Körpergröße wird die Sitzhaltung mit zunehmender Bikegröße aufrechter.



Irgendwie verstehe ich deine Erfahrungen nicht  Mit zunehmender Rahmengröße wird doch das Oberrohr länger. Dann sollte man ja eigentlich immer gestreckter sitzen, und nicht wie du sagst aufrechter bzw. kompakter.
Oder wo ist da jetzt der Denkfehler?


----------



## acid-driver (26. Mai 2010)

evtl fährt er ja mit nem größeren bike nur noch mit nem wheelie dirch die gegend 

aber wie so oft...probefahrt hilft...


----------



## stuk (26. Mai 2010)

kommt vielleicht auf die steigung an.
ab 85grad wird das dann schon aufrecht

verstehe diese erfahrung bei der körpergröße auch nicht.


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Mai 2010)

Ist vermutlich etwas missverständlich von dadsi geschrieben. Aber mit dem längeren Oberrohr und der gestreckteren Haltung bekommt man halt mehr Druck aufs VR und es steigt später. Dem lässt sich aber auch mit einer absenkbaren Gabel entgegen wirken.

Aber die Größe vom Helius AM sucht man so aus, dass es bergab perfekt funktioniert und nicht uphill optimiert 


...


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Aber die Größe vom Helius AM sucht man so aus, dass es bergab perfekt funktioniert und nicht uphill optimiert


genau so... 

eine reine CC flitsche wird ein AM nie.


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Mai 2010)

Bei mir wird es Zeit fÃ¼r neue Reifen. Im Moment fahre ich Highroller/Minion 2.35 und bin damit recht zufrieden. WÃ¼rde aber gerne mal was neues testen. Schwanke zwischen ONZA Ibex und den neuen Michelin WildRockâR, hat jemand zu den beiden Reifen erfahrungswerte?




KHUJAND schrieb:


> eine reine CC flitsche wird ein AM nie


Genau


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es Zeit für neue Reifen. Im Moment fahre ich Highroller/Minion 2.35 und bin damit recht zufrieden. Würde aber gerne mal was neues testen. Schwanke zwischen ONZA Ibex und den neuen Michelin WildRockR, hat jemand zu den beiden Reifen erfahrungswerte?
> 
> 
> 
> Genau



der ONZA Ibex hat doch im test begeistert... u. sieht optisch auch gut aus.


----------



## luk! (27. Mai 2010)

Den Ibex habe ich auch drauf, allerdings nur in 2,25. Ich denke mal, wenn du den Highroller magst, findest du auch den Ibex nicht schlecht .

Ich bin soweit zufrieden, am Hinterrad flog er für längere Touren jedoch wieder runter, da er sobald man mal notgedrungen Asphalt oder ähnliche harte Untergründe fährt, einen abartigen Verschleiß an den Tag legt.

Ach ja, ich habe ihn in der 120TPI-Variante, nicht so robust aber schön leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (27. Mai 2010)

ich hab grade für vorne den Advantage 2.4 und für hinten den Ardent 2.4 bestellt

sah an anderen Rädern ganz net aus...

Ibex und Michelin wird auch noch irgendwann getestet


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> den Ardent 2.4 bestellt



ballons sind out.


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Mai 2010)

Ich denke ich bestelle einfach mal den Ibex in 2.25 und 2.4 und teste. Ist ja auch noch die Frage ob die beim Kollisionstest mit 216/171mm passen.

@KHUJAND: welcher Test?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> @KHUJAND: welcher Test?



die tester MRM/Freeride (eine von beiden) haben bei einem FreerideBike test allen bikes die ONZA Ibex draufgezogen...
alle fahrer waren vom reifen derart begeistert.


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die tester MRM/Freeride (eine von beiden) haben bei einem FreerideBike test allen bikes die ONZA Ibex draufgezogen...


Ah ok, ja das habe ich auch gelesen. Dachte es gibt vielleicht noch mal irgendwo einen richtigen Reifen Test zum Ibex.


----------



## luk! (27. Mai 2010)

Im "Reifen-Spezial" 2/09 der Bike, in der 2/10 Bike und in der 9/09 Mountainbike wurde der Reifen wohl getestet 
Und hier ist noch ein Thread dazu, falls du ihn noch nicht kennst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (27. Mai 2010)

Danke! Dann werde ich mal meinen Zeitungsstappel durchwühlen. Den Thread kannte ich schon, finde ihn jetzt nicht sooo aussagekräftig.


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Mai 2010)

...ballons sind nicht out- wie sieht denn so´n schmales reifchen auf ´nem all mountain oder freerider aus ... doof.-


----------



## guru39 (27. Mai 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Danke! Dann werde ich mal meinen Zeitungsstappel durchwühlen. Den Thread kannte ich schon, finde ihn jetzt nicht sooo aussagekräftig.



Reifen Tests sind nach meiner Meinung für´n Arsch, da musst du selbst durch


----------



## luk! (27. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Reifen Tests sind nach meiner Meinung für´n Arsch, da musst du selbst durch



Du meinst, so wie "Bike-Bild"-Tests im allgemeinen? 

Ich meine, die Fakten sind ganz nett, aber wie sich das ganze dann anfühlt bzw. ob einem das passt ist eine andere Sache, deshalb fahren wie schließlich hier alle nicht Canyon, nur weils (mal wieder, welches Wunder!) Testsieger wurde

@trek: wo war denn hier die Rede von schmalen Reifchen? (wie gut, dass niemand den RaceKing fürs Flachland hinten an meinem sieht )


----------



## guru39 (27. Mai 2010)

Die Reifenfrage ist sinnlos.


----------



## Jocka79 (28. Mai 2010)

Doppelt


----------



## Jocka79 (28. Mai 2010)

Servus,

nun ist es bald soweit das ich mir jetzt auch ein AM zulegen werde.

Problem ist die Rahmengröße.
Liege mit 172cm fast genau zwischen S und M!

M bin ich schon gefahren und ich würd sagen das es noch ein stück kleiner sein könnte.
Evtl. mit kürzerem vorbau, wie ich eh lieber fahre!!??
Problem ist auch das es niergends ein AM in S zum Probefahren gibt.

Mein ION ist Größe M, und das UFO Ds ist in S. Mit beiden komm ich ziemlich gut zurecht.
Ich lass mir genau die Größe zwischen S und M bauen, das wär perfekt!!


Ich denke das das wirklich gut überleg sein sollte weil sonst steh ich hier mit einem zu kleinen Rahmen!! 

Bin jetzt schon ein Trek Scratch und ein SC Heckler, beide M gefahren und die erschienen mir kleiner als ein AM in M.

Möcht hauptsächlich Enduro heizen, also auch mal bischen Berg hoch.

Wollt halt noch mal ne meinung hören.. um mich noch mehr zu verwirren


----------



## softbiker (28. Mai 2010)

Nimm M. Ich bin 1,86 fahre am Helius FR L und bedaure dass es kein XL-Rahmen ist, dann könnt ich nämlich einen 40er-Vorbau verbauen.

Das längere Oberrohr und dazu einen sehr kurzen Vorbau macht das Bike passend für deine Körpergröße ohne dass es zusammengepfercht wirkt, das heisst du hast ein satt liegendes Bike was durch den kurzen Vorbau extrem wendig ist. Auf die 2cm Radstand mehr ist meiner Meinung nach geschissen.


----------



## marco2 (28. Mai 2010)

Bin auch 172 und fahre das FR in Größe S, damit komme ich wirklich gut klar. Auch mit 50er Vorbau. Aber ich mag es auch lieber verspielt.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann hat das Trek Scratch in M das gleiche Oberrohr wie ein AM in S.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Reifenfrage ist sinnlos.



Die Rahmengr. frage auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (28. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Reifen Tests sind nach meiner Meinung für´n Arsch, da musst du selbst durch



Ja, wie fast alles Tests von Bike und Co. Wenn es danach ging, müsste ich wohl den Fat Albert montieren. Ich lese die aber trotzdem immer gerne und das ein oder andere kann man sich schon zwischen den Zeilen rauslesen 

Ich hab mir jetzt den Ibex bestellt und die Michelin kommen aufs Bike meiner Freundin. 

@Jocka79: ich fahre mit 180cm das M mit 50mm Vorbau und finde es perfekt. Wenn Du es kompakt magst, würde ich zum S tendieren. Aber eine Probefahrt muss schon sein.


----------



## guru39 (28. Mai 2010)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> nun ist es bald soweit das ich mir jetzt auch ein AM zulegen werde.
> 
> ...



Ich würde wenn ich du wäre S nehmen.



KHUJAND schrieb:


> Die Rahmengr. frage auch.




Das finde ich nicht! Ich wollte mit meinen 178cm keinen XXL Rahmen empfohlen bekommen.

Mit den Reifen ist das sone Sache, wie ich finde. Jeder hat einen einen anderen Fahrstyle und beansprucht deshalb den Reifen anders und das kann man wenn überhaupt nur ganz grob über einen Kamm scheren. Ich hab z.B. vor 2 Jahren gemerkt dass mir die RQ von Conti ganz gut taugen und ich mit ihnen besser zurecht komme als mit der Matschigen Maria (auch bei Matsch). Die Fatal Berts bin ich vor Jahren auch mal gefahren und hatte nur Platten, sie wurden aber überarbeitet und bekommen eine zweite Chance bei dem AM auf das ich warte. Wenn ich sie gut finde bleiben sie drauf und wenn nicht fliegen sie runter, wenn es seinen muss nach der ersten Ausfahrt.
Dann kommt noch dazu in welcher Gegend man beheimatet ist, denn auch der Boden ist nicht überall gleich in Deutschland, was die Reifenfrage für mich noch absurder macht. 
Was ich immer besonders lustig finde bei diesen Reifen Diskusionen, wenn die Frage aufkommt was könnt ihr mir empfehlen einer immer gleich Maxxis ( Schwalbe, Conti oder sonst was)  schreit und die anderen Hersteller schlecht macht ohne vermutlich einen dieser Reifen wirklich jemals gefahren zu sein. 
Ich finde das jeder bei Reifen testen muss was Ihm am besten taugt.

A.d. Redaktion. Ich rede/schreibe nur von alltags Reifen, bei Rennen ist das wieder was anderes.


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Mai 2010)

> Mit den Reifen ist das sone Sache, wie ich finde. Jeder hat einen einen anderen Fahrstyle und beansprucht deshalb den Reifen anders und das kann man wenn überhaupt nur ganz grob über einen Kamm scheren.


Ist doch bei der Rahmengröße auch nicht anders? Jeder hat einen anderen Fahrstill, andere Körperproportionen und Vorlieben und dazu noch unterschiedliche Anbauteile (Vorbau, Sattelstütze etc.)...

Sowohl Rahmengröße wie auch die Reifenwahl sind von persönlichen Vorlieben/Gewichtung/Gegebenheiten abhängig. Trotz allem ist es doch völlig legitim nach Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen zu fragen. Verstehe die Diskussion nicht ganz 

Btw. kommt bei Reifen noch die Frage auf, ob sie ins AM passen (Kollisionstest). Alleine deshalb kann es nicht schaden nach Erfahrungen zu fragen.


----------



## Brainspiller (28. Mai 2010)

nochmal zum thema rahmengröße und der nicht zu ersetzenden probefahrt:

hat jemand im stuttgarter raum ein am in m oder l und würde mich mal eine runde fahren lassen?


----------



## Jocka79 (29. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich würde wenn ich du wäre S nehmen.
> 
> 
> , sie wurden aber überarbeitet und bekommen eine zweite Chance bei dem AM auf das ich warte. Wenn ich sie gut finde bleiben sie drauf und wenn nicht fliegen sie runter, wenn es seinen muss nach der ersten Ausfahrt.
> ...



Erstmal Danke für die Antworten.

Tendiere ja auch eher zu S aber man kann niergends eins probe fahren!
Hab schon alles durch..
Außer einer von euch hat eins und schickt es mal fix zu mir rüber.. 

Und ich denke das die chance gleich 0 ist das einer aus der gegend kommt!

Kommt einer aus der Nähe vom Hauptquartier?

Was auch gegen einen kleineren Rahmen spricht, das die anderen Bikes die ich in der letzten Zeit gefahren bin alle M waren!

zu den Reifen nochmal:
Bin jetzt schon 2 verschiedene RQ gefahren und den neuen Albert auch.
Vom RQ bin ich auf jeden Fall überzeugt.
Der neue Albert hat mich auch überrascht, guter Grip, wenig Rollwiederstand und ich hatte die Tage mit den Reifen nicht ein Platten

Jetzt durfte ich mal Kenda Nevegal fahren und bei 2 mal fahren 2 mal schleichplatten


----------



## obim (30. Mai 2010)

Nimm auf alle Fälle ein S! (bin 174/80)


----------



## Wolle RC93 (31. Mai 2010)

Heute gekommen  !
Bilder vom Aufbau folgen natürlich. Teile sind größtenteils da.
Der Umstieg vom Ufo war eher unfreiwillig wegen ner kaputten Schulter, die mich jetzt schon ewig plagt. Denke aber das mit uns beiden wird auch was  .


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2010)

gute farbe


----------



## softbiker (31. Mai 2010)

Ich finde die Farbe auch toll.
So toll dass ich mich frage warum man den Hinterbau eigentlich immer nur plump schwarz machen muss. Dass will sich mir einfach nicht erschliessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolle RC93 (31. Mai 2010)

> So toll dass ich mich frage warum man den Hinterbau eigentlich immer nur plump schwarz machen muss.


Weil es mir so besser gefällt  .
Und weil da vielleicht irgendwann in ferner Zukunft mal gelbe Dee-Max rein sollen  . Falls es die mal irgendwann in der leichten Version für 135er Breite und zu nem erschwinglicheren Preis geben sollte...
Und das kann ich mir mit schwarzem Hinterbau am besten vorstellen.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (31. Mai 2010)

deemax und hammerschmidt? nich das der bock zu schwer und träge wird...


----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2010)

sehr geile Farbkombi


----------



## Wolle RC93 (31. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt, erst mal müssen sie ja in der passenden Version rauskommen  ...
Und die Ultimate sind ja heute schon bei unter 2kg. Da ist der Unterschied zu Pro2 + Flow (was jetzt erst mal dran kommt) auch nicht so groß.


----------



## cgoeth (8. Juni 2010)

Hoi zusammen,

eine Frage zur Dämpferkonfiguration in die Runde: Durch verschiedene Fehler bei meiner Bestellung der Teile für mein Helius AM habe ich zurzeit die Wahl zwischen folgenden beiden Dämpferkonfigurationen:

- Fox Talas FIT RLC 36 / Fox DHX 5.0 Air
- Fox Talas FIT RLC 32 (150) / DT Swiss XC 180

Mit den entsprechenden Teilen komme ich mit der langen Variante auf ca. 15 kg und mit der kurzen auf ca. 14 kg. Vom meiner Fahrtechnik her kann ich zurzeit sicherlich weder die eine noch die andere Konfiguration ausfahren. Und da ich eigentlich alles selbst bergauf fahre und das hier in den Alpen meist rund 1000 Höhenmeter sind denke ich, dass sich 1 kg Gewicht und der Lockout des DT Dämpfers sich sicherlich bemerkbar machen. 

Da ich aber eigentlich in Zukunft mehr fahren möchte weis ich nicht genau wie ich mich entscheiden soll. Merkt man das 1 kg? Lohnt es sich von der Steiffigkeit und den zukünftigen Möglichkeiten heute das 1 kg mehr mitzuschleppen? Oder baut man zuerst mal die leichteren Parts dran und überlegt sich den Upgrade wenn man das entsprechende Fahrtechnische Können erlangt hat?

Danke für Tipps
Christoph


----------



## acid-driver (8. Juni 2010)

fürs helius unbedingt die 36er nehmen 

bei den upgrades gibts zwei verschiedene typen von menschen. die einen bauen erst leicht und merken dann, dass das nix taugt und schrauben sich dann die robusteren teile dran. 
bei den anderen ists genau andersrum. 

ich hab zb noch ein hardtail, wenn ich mal schnell unterwegs sein will, da hab ich mein AM als vollwertiges enduro aufgebaut

ist alles also mehr eine frage, was du lieber magst 

ich persönlich würde die erste variante verbauen. 
im dhx air 5.0 ist übrigens propedal verbaut, reicht für mich als bergaufwippbremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (8. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre quasi die erste Kombi und bin sehr zufrieden, Lockout brauchst du beim AM eigentlich nicht. Es wippt kaum und der DHX hat Propedal.
1000 hm gehen klar, wenn man kein Rennen fahren möchte. Runter gehts dann halt nach vorn. Und zwar ordentlich


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Juni 2010)

AUf jeden Fall die erste Variante


----------



## sluette (9. Juni 2010)

variante 1, ein kg weniger ist zwar erstrebenswert aber das lockout brauchst du genauso wenig wie das propedal.


----------



## cgoeth (9. Juni 2010)

cgoeth schrieb:


> - Fox Talas FIT RLC 36 / Fox DHX 5.0 Air
> - Fox Talas FIT RLC 32 (150) / DT Swiss XC 180



Zusätzlich wäre aber auch eine Lyric 2-Step möglich. Also als dritte Variante:

- Lyric 2-Step / Fox DHX 5.0 Air (Ergebnis ca. 15,3 kg)

Zurzeit habe ich als Übergang eine Talas 36 R von 2008 am Bike. Und zusätzlich hatte ich eine Revelation 150 für eine Testfahrt drin. Was mir halt aufgefallen ist, war dass die Rockshox viel sensibler angesprochen hat. Die Talas wirkt irgendwie sehr unsensibel und das Ansprechverhalten ist hart. Aber dann ist man ja noch schwerer ... man ist die Auswahl schwer


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn Lyrik, dann die uTurn! Die 2-Step ist durch die systembedingte kleinere Luftkammer (im Vergleich zur Soloair) nicht das wahre und das 2-step ist relativ Wartungsintensiv. Wenn Du nicht selbst in der Lage bist den Service zu machen bzw. in Notfall das 2-Step System neu zu befülllen, würde ich die Finger davon lassen. Gewicht unterscheidet sich nur minimal, dafür hast Du mit u-Turn ein absolutes Sorglossystem und dank Stahlfeder eine sahniges Ansprechverhalten.

Zur Talas, welches Baujahr hast Du denn ins Auge gefasst? Bei meiner meiner 2011er Talas mit Kashima Beschichtung ist das Ansprechverhalten spitze, obwohl erst zwei Touren gefahren


----------



## cgoeth (9. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Zur Talas, welches Baujahr hast Du denn ins Auge gefasst? Bei meiner meiner 2011er Talas mit Kashima Beschichtung ist das Ansprechverhalten spitze, obwohl erst zwei Touren gefahren



Jap ... es geht um die 2011. Dann scheint sich ja das Ansprechverhalten von der Talas 2008 zur 2011 deutlich verbessert zu haben. Bei der 2008 ist das echt mies.


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Juni 2010)

cgoeth schrieb:


> Jap ... es geht um die 2011.



Prima, dann Fox Talas FIT RLC 36 / Fox DHX 5.0 Air


----------



## Tante-Emma (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

überlege, was ich bei meinem kommenden AM bei der Option Hammerschmidt angeben muss? Was ist ISCG Non Hammerschmidt? ISCG Hammerschmidt ist wohl die Option für Hammerschmidt?! Werde selbst keine Hammerschmidt fahren. Option nur für evtl. späteren Verkauf. Später nachrüsten geht wohl nicht?

Grüße


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2010)

Hi Emma,
es gibt bei der Hammerschmidt beide möglichkeiten, ISCG 03 (alt) und ISCG 05 (neu). Nicolai bietet nur ISCG alt (alt) an. Order dein AM also mit der ISCG alt und du hast alle Optionen.


----------



## acid-driver (11. Juni 2010)

zu langsam^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (11. Juni 2010)

"ISCG '02 adapter (NOT Hammerschmidt)" ist wie der Name schon sagt, eine normale ISCG Aufnahme die nicht für die HS geeignet ist. "ISCG '02 adapter Hammerschmidt" ist die Aufnahme für die HS.

Ob es jedoch Sinn macht, die HS Aufnahme zu ordern, wenn man sich ganz sicher ist keine HS montieren zu wollen, ist fraglich. Das HS ISCG tab ist plangefräst mit dem Tretlager. Montiert man eine normale ISCG Führung, wird das sehr eng mit den Schrauben der Kettenführung und den Kettenblattschrauben vom kleinen Kettenblatt. Es ist grundsätzlich schon möglich eine normale ISCG Kefü zu montieren, ist aber je nachdem mit Aufwand verbunden (Schrauben abfeilen etc.).

Wenn es wirklich nur um den "eventuell späteren Verkauf" geht. würde ich mir das überlegen.

Später nachrüsten geht schon, ist aber wirtschaftlich nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Tante-Emma (11. Juni 2010)

Danke sehr!

OK, also ISCG alt angeben. Die Option beim AM mit rein zu nehmen, macht Sinn? Auch wenn ich wohl eher keine Hammerschmidt fahren werde, sprich Wiederverkauf u. dann doch alle Optionen zu haben? Bin aboluter Hammerschmidt Newbie.

Grüße


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2010)

jep, macht definiv Sinn


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Juni 2010)

Tante-Emma schrieb:


> OK, also ISCG alt angeben. Die Option beim AM mit rein zu nehmen, macht Sinn? Auch wenn ich wohl eher keine Hammerschmidt fahren werde, sprich Wiederverkauf u. dann doch alle Optionen zu haben? Bin aboluter Hammerschmidt Newbie.



Wie gesagt, wenn Du sicher bist selbst keine HS fahren zu wollen, macht es imho keinen Sinn. Dann wäre mir persönlich die sorgenfreie montage einer normale ISCG Führung mehr wert, als eventuell 50-100 mehr Erlös bei einem Wiederverkauf. Aber ein AM verkauft man sowieso nicht, falls doch ärgert man sich hinterher und bestellt sich innerhalb von wenigen Monaten ein neues, wie guru


----------



## Tante-Emma (11. Juni 2010)

Dafür geht aber wohl das geile AFR weg, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe.  Gurus AM wird aber sicher wieder Top. AM mit AFR Unterrohr?


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2010)

Tante-Emma schrieb:


> AM mit AFR Unterrohr?



Nein, ich fahre sehr sauber


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Juni 2010)

"platzhalter"


----------



## Tante-Emma (11. Juni 2010)

@dreamdeep

Habe gerade gesehen, dass dein AM neu in der N Bike Gallery ist.

Überlege auch noch, ob ich mir die AFR Unterrohr-Option auch noch geben soll(60Gramm?). 216 Dämpfer ist ja klar. Ansonsten 170 Gabel.


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Juni 2010)

Tante-Emma schrieb:


> Überlege auch noch, ob ich mir die AFR Unterrohr-Option auch noch geben soll(60Gramm?). 216 Dämpfer ist ja klar. Ansonsten 170 Gabel.



Das Gewicht kann ich nicht exakt sagen, sollte irgendwo zwischen 60-80g liegen. 
Wenn Du mit dem Mehrgewicht leben kannst, warum nicht. Die Lyrik 170mm liegt ja eigentlich auch schon 5mm über der maximalen Einbaulänge (mit Reset Steuersatz) und etwas mehr Wandstärke beim Unterrohr schadet auch nicht.
Was die 180mm Gabel im AM angeht, ich find es perfekt, würde es jederzeit wieder so machen.


...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (12. Juni 2010)

Ich behaupte mal, dass man den Gewichtsunterschied nur merkt solange das Rad an der Waage hängt. Der Nachteil durch das Mehrgewicht steht für mich in keinem Verhältnis zum Vorteil vorne auf 180mm gehen zu können. Wenn man nicht kategorisch ausschließen kann mal Gabeln über 160mm fahren zu wollen (und wer kann das schon in Zeiten der 180mm-Talas ) würde ich das AFR Unterrohr ordern. Habs übrigens auch so gemacht. 

Danke an dieser Stelle noch mal an Dreamdeep, der hier im Forum auf die Option aufmerksam gemacht hatte


----------



## hands diamond (12. Juni 2010)

PS: Ich werde erst mal die Lyrik 170mm DH Solo Air fahren.


----------



## lakekeman (12. Juni 2010)

Die 170er Lyrik mit 555 EBL ist laut Nicolai im standard AM zugelassen, hatte ich extra vorher nachgefragt. Sonst hätte ich auch das AFR Unterrohr verbauen lassen.

Bin die Totem und die 170er Lyrik länger vergleichsweise gefahren, meiner Meinung nach bringt die Totem keine nennenswerten Performance Vorteile für das Zusatzgewicht und die Einbauhöhe, zumindest nicht in einem AM/Enduro.


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Juni 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, dass man den Gewichtsunterschied nur merkt solange das Rad an der Waage hängt. Der Nachteil durch das Mehrgewicht steht für mich in keinem Verhältnis zum Vorteil vorne auf 180mm gehen zu können. Wenn man nicht kategorisch ausschließen kann mal Gabeln über 160mm fahren zu wollen (und wer kann das schon in Zeiten der 180mm-Talas ) würde ich das AFR Unterrohr ordern. Habs übrigens auch so gemacht.



word.


----------



## checkb (12. Juni 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Bin die Totem und die 170er Lyrik länger vergleichsweise gefahren, meiner Meinung nach bringt die Totem keine nennenswerten Performance Vorteile für das Zusatzgewicht und die Einbauhöhe, zumindest nicht in einem AM/Enduro.



Optik vor Funktion.


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (13. Juni 2010)

Hatte eigentlich schon mal jemand eine 36er Van im AM? Rentiert das (zwecks Ansprechverhalten)? Auf die Absenkung müsste man dann ja leider verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juni 2010)

Ritchey WCS Sattel
TitanalGestell mit Leder Decke. 





mal sehn ob der beqwemer ist als der Selle Italia SLR xp ?


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mal sehn ob der beqwemer ist als der Selle Italia SLR xp ?


Sagte ich doch, die SLRs sind unfahrbar auf dem AM


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Sagte ich doch, die SLRs sind unfahrbar auf dem AM



warum eigentlich ??? 
den gleichen hatte ich doch aufem UFO-ST,- O Probleme O Schmerzen.
jetzt ist der sattel nach einer stunde  unfahrbar. 

seltsam. ???


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juni 2010)

Der SLR ist halt für eine sehr gestreckte Sitzhaltung gemacht, auf einem Enduro sitzt man Aufrecht, da ist dann die Belastung anders. Hat aber nichts direkt mit dem AM zu tun. Ich hab die gleiche Erfahrung damals auch beim Meta gemacht. Bist Du mit dem Ufo auch Touren gefahren?


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Bist Du mit dem Ufo auch Touren gefahren?



ne,- nur park. 

na ja egal... mal sehn was der Ritchey kann.


----------



## stuk (14. Juni 2010)

hi KloBoBBerLe,

zu Deiner Frage mit der VAN:
ich stehe auf das Verhalten von Stahlfedern (vorn und hinten) und bin mal kurz ne Lyrik im AM probegerollt.
Musste mich dann also zwischen VAN und RS Lyrik entscheiden.
Habe mich dann für die Lyrik Stahl 160 u-turn entschieden. Für längere Anstiege brauche ich vielleicht die Absenkung? Außerdem ist RS preiswerter zu bekommen als FOX. 
Habe über die Lyrik U-turn auch nur Gutes gehört.
Gabel ist jetzt da, Rahmen kommt in ca. 14 Tagen.....werde dann mal berichten vom "Stahl-13.8Kilo-A(400)M"
mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ne,- nur park.


Da liegt der Unterschied


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Da liegt der Unterschied



ja ich weiss...
da is der sattel immer runter u. man sitz fast nie.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juni 2010)

Berichte bitte ob der Richtey taugt


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Berichte bitte ob der Richtey taugt



Rirchey WCS Biomax
die daten klingen schon mal richtig gut: 
*Ergonomisch bequem 
*Titan Gestell
*Leder Decke
*Leicht.  ca.200 g 



mal sehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (14. Juni 2010)

Was kost der Spaß?


----------



## Tante-Emma (15. Juni 2010)

@dreamdeep

Wie hast du eigentlich dein altes Raw AM behandelt? War ja nicht poliert, sondern? Pflegeaufwand? Empfindlich? Decals kleben trotzdem gut?

@ guru

nochmal, mit ISCG alt habe ich "alle" Optionen, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe(alle Führungen u. Hammerschmidt)? Also nur ISCG alt angeben u. nichts von 03 o. 05?

Danke.

Grüße


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Juni 2010)

> Wie hast du eigentlich dein altes Raw AM behandelt? War ja nicht poliert, sondern?


Der Rahmen war mit Scotch Bright mattiert (poliert). Den Scotch Bright Schwamm liegt allen RAW Rahmen bei.



> Pflegeaufwand?


Je nachdem, beim putzen unschöne Stellen mit dem Schwamm nachpolieren, aufwand 3 Minuten.



> Empfindlich?


Jein. Klar wird das mattierte recht schnell unansehnlich. Aber der Vorteil, man bekommt alles wieder raus. Cablerub etc. ist kein Problem - drüber polieren und gut.
Aber der Große Nachteil und Grund warum ich auf Elox gewechselt habe, ist die Empfindlichkeit gegen Schweiß. Ich schwitze sehr stark beim Biken. Dort wo der Schweiß auf das Alu trifft, oxidiert es sehr schnell. Ist an normalen Stellen kein Problem, da mit dem Schwamm leicht wieder raus zu polieren. Aber an schlecht zugänglichen Stellen, wie z.b. den Wannen für die Kabelführung, kann es problematisch werden. 
Ob man RAW empfehlen kann, hängt also im wesentlichen davon ab, wie stark man schwitz. 



> Decals kleben trotzdem gut?


Ohne Probleme, deutlich besser als bei Elox.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juni 2010)

Flo
erste aufsitzen ist gewohnt hart,- jedoch macht sich die biomax form vom  Ritchey sofort bemerkbar,- der selle slr xp hat im mittlerem  bereich einen höcker ,- da wo der Ritchey WCS Biomax den schlitz hat,- u. genau an oder wg. diesem höcker tut der arsch bzw. die eier nach ner stunde weh. 

jedoch ist die verarbeitung beim selle slr xp etwas besser...
den Ritchey sattel  habe ich schon beim schusster zum nachkleben gehabt,- nix wildes  .

mal sehn was u. wie der sattel sich nach 1-2 stunden fahrt macht.


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2010)

Tante-Emma schrieb:


> @ guru
> 
> nochmal, mit ISCG alt habe ich "alle" Optionen, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe(alle Führungen u. Hammerschmidt)? Also nur ISCG alt angeben u. nichts von 03 o. 05?
> 
> ...



RD+FD+ Hammerschmidt als Zugführung, ISCG 02 Adapter Hammerschmidt
und die Beer is geschält.


----------



## Tante-Emma (15. Juni 2010)

@ dreamdeep u. guru

Danke für die Antworten. RAW ist mir dann doch nicht sorglos genug.

@ guru 

Zugführung ist klar, aber mir der ISCG Sache komm ich langsam ins Stolpern. Also doch nicht ISCG alt angeben? ISCG 02 Adapter Hammerschmidt=ISCG alles, für jede Zugführung+Hammerschmidt?


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> RD+FD+ Hammerschmidt als Zugführung, ISCG 02 Adapter Hammerschmidt
> und die Beer is geschält.



 Einfacher gay doch nit


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Juni 2010)

@KHUJAND Danke! Nun bin ich auf Deinen Bericht über die ersten Touren gespannt


----------



## User85319 (16. Juni 2010)

Ok ich such wieder mal nen neuen Reifen....meine RQ 2.4 sind erstmal 100g pro Stück schwerer als angegeben (sprich 950g das stück), desweiteren sind die mit feuchtem Untergrund sowas von überfordert und setzten sich sehr schnell zu.
Trockene Böden kann ich mich nicht beschweren, da waren sie erstaunlich gut.

Also auf ein neues:
ich brauch nen Reifen (gerne auch Kombi), welcher vom Gewicht <850g, Breite 2,4", sehr guter grip im trockenen sowie im feuchten, am HR guter Rollwiderstand für längere touren...

Schon jemand nen Wildrocker bzw Onza Ibex ausprobiert?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (16. Juni 2010)

komisch, meine rubberqueens gingen im matsch richtig gut. von überforderung keine spur...

mit wieviel bar fährst du sie?


----------



## User85319 (16. Juni 2010)

ca 1.8

Ich mein nicht Matsch direkt, sondern feuchte Waldböden mit nasser glitschiger Erdschicht oben drauf...

10m gerollt und das Profil is so dermaßen zu, dass ich bergab slicks fahr


----------



## acid-driver (16. Juni 2010)

komisch...auch das kann ich nicht bestätigen^^


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Juni 2010)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Schon jemand nen Wildrocker bzw Onza Ibex ausprobiert?


Ich warte gerade auf den Onza Ibex in 2.4, wenn Du dich noch etwas gedulden kannst, kann ich mehr dazu sagen - sofern BMO die Teile endlich mal losschickt.


----------



## softbiker (17. Juni 2010)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Also auf ein neues:
> ich brauch nen Reifen (gerne auch Kombi), welcher vom Gewicht <850g, Breite 2,4", sehr guter grip im trockenen sowie im feuchten, am HR guter Rollwiderstand für längere touren...
> 
> Schon jemand nen Wildrocker bzw Onza Ibex ausprobiert?
> ...



Ich schmeisse da mal Maxxis Advantage in den Ring. Ich fahre ihn vorne und bin begeistert. Selbst auf naßen Wurzeln und Steinen ist das Bremsverhalten bergab einfach sensationell. Hatte schon viel vorne drauf
(RQ, M-Minion F + R, NN, FA, Intense DH, Ardent) aber der Advantage ist schön leicht und wirklich super und für 23,-- Euro in der Drathversion mit 810g kann man schon mal probieren.
Hinten hab ich zurzeit nen Larsen TT drauf, der wird aber bald gegen einen 2,35 intense invader getauscht. Wenn mir dass Teil dann hinten zusagt kommt er auch vorne drauf.
mein Intense DH FRO Lite in 2,5 war worne schon mächtig geil aber das ist wie mit angezogener Handbremse zu fahren


----------



## acid-driver (19. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ritchey WCS Sattel
> TitanalGestell mit Leder Decke.



ist DER das? sieht auf deinem bild irgendwie schmaler aus...

hast du mittlerweile in paar erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolle RC93 (20. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte ne kurze Frage zur Bremsenmontage am AM (Elixir 185mm).
So wie ich das sehe, kann der Adapter eigentlich nur so hin wie in Bild 1. Andersrum passt die Scheibe nicht rein.
Das Problem sieht man auf Bild 2. Der Adapter liegt nicht auf der plangefrästen Fläche auf, sondern auf der Schweißnaht daneben.

Passt das bei Euch? Oder muss ich mit Unterlegscheiben arbeiten? Ist der Adapter falsch? Oder steh ich grad einfach nur total auf der Leitung  und der Adapter muss doch andersrum ?

Vielen Dank schon mal  !

Bild 1:




Bild 2:


----------



## acid-driver (20. Juni 2010)

also bei magura ist da eh eine scheibe vorgesehen. deswegen würde ichs einfach mal mit ner scheibe versuchen


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Juni 2010)

Avid sieht keine Beilagscheiben an dieser Stelle vor. Mit einer Beilagscheibe verschiebt sich der Adapter zu weit nach Innen und wird an der Bremsscheibe schleifen bzw. lässt sich der Bremssattel nicht richtig ausrichten. 

Auch wenn der Adapter laut Pfeil richtig montiert ist, wundert mich die Form. Normalerweise gehen die Adapter an dieser Stelle nicht so weit nach vorne, sondern nach oben. Also im Endeffekt so, wie wenn man den Avid Adapter drehen würde. Ist wohl eine sehr unglückliche Kombination. 
Bleibt Dir nur den Adapter zu wechseln, z.B. auf Formula (der passt).


...


----------



## Wolle RC93 (21. Juni 2010)

> Bleibt Dir nur den Adapter zu wechseln, z.B. auf Formula (der passt).



Danke schon mal, das werd ich dann wohl tun müssen. Bleiben die Löcher zur Bremsaufnahme dann genau an der gleichen Stelle? Oder sind Abstand und Höhe herstellerabhängig?
Und gibt's vielleicht noch nen Elixir-Fahrer, der mir bestätigen kann, dass der normale Adapter bei ihm auch nicht passt? Bin ja nicht der einzige, der sich die Bremse dran schraubt  .

Edit: Sieht so aus, als hätte Formula keine 185er Scheiben (sondern 180er) und deshalb wahrscheinlich auch keine passenden Adapter. Wollte hinten eigentlich ungern auf 203 gehen. Jemand noch andere Adapter-Vorschläge?


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juni 2010)

Wolle RC93 schrieb:


> Danke schon mal, das werd ich dann wohl tun müssen. Bleiben die Löcher zur Bremsaufnahme dann genau an der gleichen Stelle?


Ja, der Abstand Bremssattel - Nabe ist genormt. 



> Sieht so aus, als hätte Formula keine 185er Scheiben


Ja, sorry, mein Fehler. Da hatte ich nicht dran gedacht.

EDIT: schau mal ob du einen 'alten' Avid Adapter findest, früher waren die nicht aus einem Stück gefräst. Dieser sollte gut passen, da er an den Bohrungen für die Schrauben eine erhebung hat und nicht über die komplette breite aufliegt:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a4313/adapter-hinten-fuer-185-mm-rotor-is2000.html

Oder hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Avid-Adapter-Sch...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5ad5350ed7

...


----------



## flyingscot (21. Juni 2010)

Ich habe an der Stelle auch eine Unterlegscheibe, aber nicht wegen des Adapters, sondern weil die Verstellung des Postmount-Bremssattel nicht ausreicht meine beiden LRS korrekt einzustellen...  (Formula The One 180mm).

Vielleicht funktioniert es auch bei dir mit den Unterlegscheiben, ein Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2010)

Heute endlich gekommen. Leider muss ich mich mit dem Aufbau noch etwas gedulden da ich die Aktion Filmisch dokumentieren wollte, meine Kamera aber erst heute Nachmittag wieder bekomme.









Gewicht so wie er da hängt.


----------



## .t1mo (21. Juni 2010)

Passt gut zum Muc-Off Regal


----------



## stuk (21. Juni 2010)

das wird schön!!!!
viel spaß damit


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Passt gut zum Muc-Off Regal



Das war der Plan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juni 2010)

Sehr schick! Ohne die grünen Umlenkhebel würde es mir aber noch ein Tick besser gefallen. Aber so oder so, das wird ein geiles Geschoss 

Was wiegt er ohne den Dämpfer? Wäre spitze wenn Du wiegen könntest, damit endlich mal klarheit herscht, was das AFR Unterrohr ausmacht.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (21. Juni 2010)

Mit Lila kann mich echt jagen :kotz: aber wers mag^^


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2010)

Dämpfer raus und an die Waage: 3,16kg.


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Mit Lila kann mich echt jagen :kotz: aber wers mag^^



Man muss auch mal was riskieren


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juni 2010)

Das ist kein Lila sondern Violett und Violett ist einfach nur Porn 

Danke fürs wiegen!

Also 87g für das AFR Unterrohr, minus ein paar gramm für die Zugführung der Remotestütze.


----------



## Helius-FR (21. Juni 2010)

AFR Unterrohr...

Das bringt dann Genau was ???


----------



## Mythilos (21. Juni 2010)

na ich bin mal gespannt, ich glaub das sind die Farben wie sie meiner Freundin gefallen werden..
also laß Dich hier ja nicht damit blicken ;-)


----------



## BOSTAD (21. Juni 2010)

Wow, guru mal wieder ein Unikat unter den Unikaten 

Gefällt mir sehr gut.. ich befürchte nur, dass Lila wieder aus der Mode kommt.  , aber es sind ja auch nur ganz dezente Akzente.


Suche Umbaumöglichkeit für meine Steckachse am Hinterbau, habe da so einen riesen Gewindebolzen. Was könnte ich da machen, am besten irgendwas mit Schnellspanner.


----------



## BOSTAD (21. Juni 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> AFR Unterrohr...
> 
> Das bringt dann Genau was ???




Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe darf man dann 180mm Gabeln fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juni 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> AFR Unterrohr...
> Das bringt dann Genau was ???


Freigabe bis 180mm



BOSTAD schrieb:


> Suche Umbaumöglichkeit für meine Steckachse am Hinterbau, habe da so einen riesen Gewindebolzen. Was könnte ich da machen, am besten irgendwas mit Schnellspanner.


Maxle kaufen:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...bly-Schnellspannachse-hinten-12mm::16001.html


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Wow, guru mal wieder ein Unikat unter den Unikaten



geiler Spruch


----------



## sibor-sonic (21. Juni 2010)

Hi Guru, schau bitte mal nach ob da nicht noch ein AFR zwischen
den Verpackungsteilen im Paket liegt 

Violett ist


----------



## BOSTAD (21. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/m...bly-schnellspannachse-hinten-12mm::16001.html



thx


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2010)

und gleich in die Signatur


----------



## BOSTAD (21. Juni 2010)

Welch eine Ehre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juni 2010)

Was wiegen denn die fertigen Laufräder?


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2010)

Hinterrad mit Shimano XT Cassette und 180 Magura Marta Disc Fatal Bert
2,4 SS und Schwalbe AV 14 Schlauch: 2,43kg

Vorderrad mit 203 Marta Disc : 2,03kg


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juni 2010)

Lauradsatz einzeln hast Du nicht gewogen? Den meinte ich eigentlich


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2010)

Doch schon.

Zusammen 2074g.

einzeln hab ich aber keinen Plan mehr.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juni 2010)

Danke


----------



## softbiker (21. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das war der Plan



Da gehört aber dann schon auch ein MUC-OFF-Decal drauf.

Allerdings finde ich die glossy-schwarzen Decals auf dem anodisierten Rahmen auch extrem lecker. 

Ich traue mich außerdem zu wetten dass das AM mit AFR-Unterrohr bald serienmäßig angeboten wird soviel wie dass hier schon bestellt haben.

Bei der Farbwahl der Nabe und der Nippel hättest du Dir aber schon ein bissl mehr mühe geben können. 
CK in mango und dazu noch grüne oder blaue Nippel. So sieht das ja etwas langweilig aus.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ist DER das? sieht auf deinem bild irgendwie schmaler aus...
> 
> hast du mittlerweile in paar erfahrungen?




Fazit: 
hab den sattel am freitach ca. 2 Std. gefaren,- 
gewohnt hart,- dafür sehr sportlich u. schlank/leicht + top materialien (titan/leder) waren mir sehr wichtig.
der arsch tut zwar nach jeder fahrt weh,- das  ist aber bei jedem sattel der fall,- aber das seltsame taubheitsgefühl im Dammbereich hinter dem Hodensack. ...
war nicht mehr da,- so wie beim selle SLR xp. 


also. guter sattel ! 

PS:guru eine felge in grün elox.


----------



## checkb (21. Juni 2010)

@Guru

Du gibtst wieder alles.


----------



## Nesko (21. Juni 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Da gehört aber dann schon auch ein MUC-OFF-Decal drauf.
> 
> Allerdings finde ich die glossy-schwarzen Decals auf dem anodisierten Rahmen auch extrem lecker.
> 
> ...


 


Hi,

wieviel dicker ist das AFR Unterrohr im Vergleich zum AM, weis das jemand? Wie siehts aus mit dem Oberrohr bei dem AM....gibts da Unterschiede zum AFR oder zum FR?


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juni 2010)

Nesko schrieb:


> wieviel dicker ist das AFR Unterrohr im Vergleich zum AM, weis das jemand? Wie siehts aus mit dem Oberrohr bei dem AM....gibts da Unterschiede zum AFR oder zum FR?


Das Oberrohr ist gleich, der AFR Hauptrahmen unterscheidet sich im Rohrsatz nur beim Sattelrohr (30,9 statt 31,6mm Innendurchmesser) und Unterrohr. Für die Freigabe bis 180mm Gabel, ist nur das Unterrohr nötig.
Vom Durchmesser kann ich keinen optischen Unterschied zum meinem alten AM mit normalen Unterrohr feststellen (Bilder in meiner Galerie), kann aber gerne mal nachmessen. Aber ich denke es unterscheidet sich nur durch die Wandstärke.
Ansonsten gibt es ausser dem Mehrgewicht von ca. 80g keine Nachteile.


...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (21. Juni 2010)

Ich will auch 180 mm können


----------



## acid-driver (21. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Fazit:
> hab den sattel am freitach ca. 2 Std. gefaren,-
> gewohnt hart,- dafür sehr sportlich u. schlank/leicht + top materialien (titan/leder) waren mir sehr wichtig.
> der arsch tut zwar nach jeder fahrt weh,- das  ist aber bei jedem sattel der fall,- aber das seltsame taubheitsgefühl im Dammbereich hinter dem Hodensack. ...
> war nicht mehr da,- so wie beim selle SLR xp.




also scheints wohl der verlinkte zu sein? 

ist der genauso breit wie zb der slr? könntest du das evtl mal messen?


----------



## Simbl (21. Juni 2010)

@ Guru und da Grillchef AK...komm morge direkt nach der Arbeit und schau mir das AM mal in echt an. Hoff dann gibts gute Steaks  Heut war ich zu fertig


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2010)

18:00Uhr hab ich mit dem Aufbau angefangen 20:30 Uhr wars fertig. Dann 2 Bier, hab mir den Hobel schön saufen müssen , und Foddos machen.

14.32Kg Schweißpornografie 

Bessere Bilder kommen noch, versprochen 









Da könnt ich wixxen


----------



## de´ AK77 (21. Juni 2010)

18:00Uhr hab ich mit dem Aufbau angefangen 20:30 Uhr wars fertig. Dann 2 Bier, hab mir den Habel schön saufen müssen , und Foddos machen.

14.32Kg Schweißpornografie 

Bessere Bilder kommen noch, versprochen 





Da könnt ich wixxen 

ich tu es säxä Lila-Lady!!!(jaja ES ist Violett.. )

war ne geile Aufbauaktion hat Spazz gemacht
hoff ma ich Stand nicht nur im Weg

ES is echt souuu seeeeeehr Porno geworden


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (21. Juni 2010)

Allerdings ist mir der Sinn der unterschiedlich farbenen Umlenkhebel noch unerklärlich... In Violett schauts auf jeden Fall viel besser aus! 

Gibt's den Sattelstützen-Schnellspanner nicht auch irgendwo in lila-eloxal? Zur Not "do it yourself"...


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2010)

Sinn macht das nicht, muss es auch nicht 

Vielleicht versteckt sich der Sinn ja auch in meiner Signatur


----------



## Helius-FR (21. Juni 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Allerdings ist mir der Sinn der unterschiedlich farbenen Umlenkhebel noch unerklärlich... In Violett schauts auf jeden Fall viel besser aus!



Schaut irgendwie nach "Ersatzteil nicht in der richtigen Farbe bekommen" aus. 

Aber von Links schauts wirklich Geil aus.


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Gibt's den Sattelstützen-Schnellspanner nicht auch irgendwo in lila-eloxal? Zur Not "do it yourself"...



Das is nur der Rohbau von den Rad. Feintunig kommt noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juni 2010)

Sehr geil geworden 

Den grünen Umlenkhebel noch tauschen, in Purple sieht das sehr viel geiler aus. Und wenn DU schon dabei bist, die obere Lagerschale auch noch.

Die Kefü brauche ich auch, dann wird über meinem fehlenden Bashguard nicht mehr gemosert


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Juni 2010)

Sehr pornöses AM, ideal für den angehenden Zuhälter

Sollte ich mich doch mal für ein Fully und dann für das AM entscheiden, dann wird es definitiv gold-metallic...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2010)

Rainer .  




@Ti-Max Thorsten
 probesitzen haste auf meinem ja schon gemacht,- das nächste mal ne probefahrt . u. du bist begeistert...


----------



## softbiker (22. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Sehr geil geworden
> 
> Den grünen Umlenkhebel noch tauschen, in Purple sieht das sehr viel geiler aus. Und wenn DU schon dabei bist, die obere Lagerschale auch noch.
> 
> Die Kefü brauche ich auch, dann wird über meinem fehlenden Bashguard nicht mehr gemosert



Was ist das für eine Kefü?

Die Nc-17 oder shaman?

Da musst du dich aber vor den warmen Jungs in Acht nehmen! Das ist ja sowas von gay!


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2010)

Steht doch shaman drauf...#

@acid-driver 
genau die gleichen massze wie bei SLR XP ,- nur halt mit diesem Biomax schlitz+polsterung.


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rainer .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich befürchte es...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (22. Juni 2010)

Knaller! Schwarz glänzende Decals auf mattem Rahmen sind der Hammer!

Was sind das denn für Kettenblätter?
Welche Rahmengröße ist das. Wirkt so klein.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Schwarz glänzende Decals



die sind schw. matt.


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rainer .



Gefällt dir die Karre net 




KHUJAND schrieb:


> die sind schw. matt.



No, is glanz. Wie bei allen meiner Baiks


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Gefällt dir die Karre net



natüüüürlich 

ist ja auch schon in meiner persönlichen "top-bikes" galerie


----------



## marco2 (22. Juni 2010)

@guru
interessante Kettenführung: hält der Bashguard auch einen Felskontakt aus? 
Dann wäre das vielleicht meine nächste Führung.


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für Kettenblätter?
> Welche Rahmengröße ist das. Wirkt so klein.



Das kleine Kb ist das orginal Shimano XTR mit 24Z
Das große ein Truvativ mit 36Z

Rahmengröße M.





marco2 schrieb:


> ...hält der Bashguard auch einen Felskontakt aus?



Das hoffe ich doch.


----------



## .t1mo (22. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das kleine Kb ist das orginal Shimano XTR mit 24Z
> Das große ein Truvativ mit 36Z
> 
> Rahmengröße M.



Dank Dir


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juni 2010)

Passt die Kefü denn ohne Probleme? Kein Problem mit den ISCG Schrauben und den Kettenblattschrauben?


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Passt die Kefü denn ohne Probleme? Kein Problem mit den ISCG Schrauben und den Kettenblattschrauben?



kenn keine KeFü die ohne trixen passt.


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juni 2010)

Stimmt, das ist echt immer ärgerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Passt die Kefü denn ohne Probleme? Kein Problem mit den ISCG Schrauben und den Kettenblattschrauben?



Platz ohne Ende, mit ohne trixxen


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> ohne trixxen



sicha ? 

ich sehe unterlegscheiben unter den KB schrauben.


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2010)

ei sischa dooch.

Die sind nur da weil das 3te Kettenblatt fehlt und ich sie nicht kürzen wollte.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> ei sischa dooch.
> 
> Die sind nur da weil das 3te Kettenblatt fehlt und ich sie nicht kürzen wollte.



also doch trixen,- bis die kettenlinie pass.    nee hast schon recht.


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juni 2010)

Mit HS ISCG?


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2010)

jau.


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juni 2010)

Danke


----------



## Simbl (22. Juni 2010)

Richtig schicke Kiste. Geht sehr agil nach vorne. Gewicht stimmt auch. Probefahrt war natürlich auch gut. Kannst gern morgen mein Ion auf da Berg treten.


----------



## BOSTAD (22. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Maxle kaufen:
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...bly-Schnellspannachse-hinten-12mm::16001.html




Wollte eben zuschlagen, habe mal meine Achse vermessen. Die ist mit Kopf 175mm lang.
Ich habe in keinem Shop ne Maxle mit 175mm gesehen.

Gibts ne Alternative, oder kann man irgendwo so eine kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juni 2010)

Die angabe bezieht sich auf die Einbaubreite der Nabe, also 135mm oder 150mm, nicht auf die gesamte Länge der Achse. Also die 135mm ist die richtige.


----------



## BOSTAD (22. Juni 2010)

Ahhh danke


----------



## iceage2000 (22. Juni 2010)

Möchte mir ein AM mit Rohloff aufbauen. Sollte nicht mehr als 14,5 KG auf die Waage bringen. Sollte doch eigentlich problemlos möglich sein?


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das dass geht! Lasse mich aber gerne belehren


----------



## acid-driver (22. Juni 2010)

wieviel wiegt denn so eine rohloff mehr?

mein rad wiegt mit normaler schaltung und lyruk col + dhx air knapp unter 14 kg. 

wenn du zb monarch + lyrik air nimmst, sparste bestimmt ~0,5 kg


----------



## BOSTAD (22. Juni 2010)

Nur mal so rein informativ, was meint Ihr würde es kosten, ein AM für die 180er Gabelzulassung umzubauen? Muss da unbedingt ein anderes Unterrohr rein? Oder könnte man den Rahmen einfach verstärken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (22. Juni 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wieviel wiegt denn so eine rohloff mehr?
> 
> mein rad wiegt mit normaler schaltung und lyruk col + dhx air knapp unter 14 kg.
> 
> wenn du zb monarch + lyrik air nimmst, sparste bestimmt ~0,5 kg



So 800-1000gr mehr. Kommt darauf an was für eine Hinterradnabe als Vergleich herhalten muss


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juni 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Nur mal so rein informativ, was meint Ihr würde es kosten, ein AM für die 180er Gabelzulassung umzubauen?



Ich denke da solltest Du direkt bei Nicolai anfragen. Allerdings denke ich nicht, dass sich das finanziell rechnet. Ein neues bestellen und das alte verkaufen, sollte wesentlich günstiger kommen.


----------



## acid-driver (22. Juni 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> So 800-1000gr mehr. Kommt darauf an was für eine Hinterradnabe als Vergleich herhalten muss




na dann sind deine 14,5 ja machbar


----------



## 525Rainer (22. Juni 2010)

sowohl von links als auch von rechts ein absoluter traum! bis ins detail!


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> sowohl von links als auch von rechts ein absoluter traum! bis ins detail!



Jetzt hat der Papst es abgesegnet  

Wenn er denn meine Karre meint


----------



## iceage2000 (22. Juni 2010)

Jepp, Monarch u. wohl Lyrik Air. Dürfte tatsächlich hinhauen, ansonsten würde ich ein AC bestellen, aber sind insgesamt auch nur ca. 800 Gramm weniger(Rahmen u. Lyrik gegenüber Revelation), deshalb AM. 800-900 Gramm sparen o. mehr Spass haben?


----------



## MichiP (23. Juni 2010)

Moin,

bestimmt schon mal gefragt und beantwortet worden. Trotzdem werfe ich es noch mal rein.
Gibt es das AM auch mit *offizieller* Bikeparkfreigabe. Nein nicht diese ja das passt schon, Drops bis ein Meter darfste danach muste selber wissen, ich fahr auch im Park und das geht. Nein ich meine eine rechtlich von Kalle und der Firma Nicolai abgesegnete  Garantie 
Oder wie müste der Rahmen"verändert" werden um diese zu erwirken.
Da ich nun schon da bei bin wie sieht es mit einer 180ér Gabel im AM aus? Geht, geht nicht, geht darf man aber nicht, mach doch was Du willst, sei nicht so faul und lies diesen Thread hier mal komplett durch.

Danke für Eure Ausdauer.

Gruß

Michele


----------



## checkb (23. Juni 2010)

Ruf doch einfach bei Nicolai an und du hast  in 2 Minuten eine Antwort. 

*Darf man bei 100 km/h Begrenzung 120 km/h fahren oder schneller fahren?*

checkb

PS: Verkauft Ollo jetzt auch Kalle Bikes?


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> der Papst



der einzige -N- Papst bist doch du,- der Bikebauer,- dreamdeep u. noch  1-2 andere. 
u. sonst niemand.


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juni 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> Da ich nun schon da bei bin wie sieht es mit einer 180ér Gabel im AM aus? Geht, geht nicht, geht darf man aber nicht, mach doch was Du willst, sei nicht so faul und lies diesen Thread hier mal komplett durch.


Lies Dir wenigstens mal die letzte Seite durch 
... Da steht alles zu 180mm Gabeln im AM. 

Aber noch mal kurz für Dich zusammengefasst. Standard max. 550mm, also 160mm (gibt wohl noch eine inoffizielle Freigabe für die Lyrik 170). Für die Freigabe bis 180mm bzw. 565mm braucht es ein AFR Unterrohr (Mehrgewicht 80g, keine Mehrkosten):
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/665980

Wenn Du schon dabei bist, kannst Du auch für den Rest den AFR Rohrsatz verbauen lassen (Sattelrohr und Hinterbau), dann sollte das auch mit der vollen Bikeparkfreigabe hinhauen. Dazu aber noch mal bei Kalle nachfragen, eventuell reicht auch schond das Unterrohr. Was offzielles gibt es da sowieso nicht, sowas macht man dann direkt mit Nicolai aus 


@KHUJAND: jetzt werd ich aber rot 

EDIT: ups, da hat sich ein Fehler bei der Einbaulänge eingeschlichen, Standard natürlich max. 550mm und mit AFR Unterrohr dann 565mm, hab es korrigiert.
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> @KHUJAND: jetzt werd ich aber rot



Und ich erst


----------



## softbiker (23. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon dabei bist, kannst Du auch für den Rest den AFR Rohrsatz verbauen lassen (Sattelrohr und Hinterbau), dann sollte das auch mit der vollen Bikeparkfreigabe hinhauen. Dazu aber noch mal bei Kalle nachfragen, eventuell reicht auch schond das Unterrohr.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch Quark, dann kannst du Dir ja gleich ein FR bruzzeln lassen. Diese OPTION halte ich für totalen Krampf.


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juni 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Das ist doch Quark, dann kannst du Dir ja gleich ein FR bruzzeln lassen. Diese OPTION halte ich für totalen Krampf.


Warum, das Verstehe ich nicht? Wenn einem die Optik, das tiefere Oberrohr und der höhere Wiederverkaufswert vom AM mehr zusagt, spricht doch nichts dagegen? Ansonsten gibt es doch keine wirklichen Unterschiede mehr. 

Ich persönlich halte aber das AFR Unterrohr alleine auch schon für völlig ausreichend und würde auf den AFR oder FR Rohrsatz am Hinterbau verzichen, der überarbeite AM Hinterbau sollte einiges aushalten.


----------



## Helius-FR (23. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ...
> Aber noch mal kurz für Dich zusammengefasst. Standard max. 565mm, also 160mm (gibt wohl noch eine inoffizielle Freigabe für die Lyrik 170). Für die Freigabe bis 180mm Gabeln braucht es ein AFR Unterrohr (Mehrgewicht 80g, keine Mehrkosten):
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/665980
> ...



DAS ist Porno. 

Für mich Persönlich muß noch ne Speedhub rein und es ist Perfekt.
Ich brauche Geld...


----------



## MichiP (23. Juni 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> PS: Verkauft Ollo jetzt auch Kalle Bikes?




Nö Ollo verkäuft immer noch das BBDW. 





dreamdeep schrieb:


> Lies Dir wenigstens mal die letzte Seite durch
> ... Da steht alles zu 180mm Gabeln im AM.
> 
> Aber noch mal kurz für Dich zusammengefasst. Standard max. 565mm, also 160mm (gibt wohl noch eine inoffizielle Freigabe für die Lyrik 170). Für die Freigabe bis 180mm Gabeln braucht es ein AFR Unterrohr (Mehrgewicht 80g, keine Mehrkosten):
> ...



Vielen Dank


----------



## thunder666 (23. Juni 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> So 800-1000gr mehr. Kommt darauf an was für eine Hinterradnabe als Vergleich herhalten muss



Bereinigt max. 500gr Mehrgewicht.


----------



## OldSchool (23. Juni 2010)

thunder666 schrieb:


> Bereinigt max. 500gr Mehrgewicht.



Was meinst du mit bereinigt?


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juni 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Speedhub



ich finde eine Rohloff hat da nix zu suchen... bei so schönen schaltwerken mitlerweile.


----------



## Helius-FR (23. Juni 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit bereinigt?



Das ja auch einige Teile der "Normalen" Schaltung wegfallen und das Mehrgewicht der Speedhub Drücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (23. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich finde eine Rohloff hat da nix zu suchen... bei so schönen schaltwerken mitlerweile.



Schöne Schaltung hin oder her... Ich für meinen Teil finde das Schalten per Speedhub einfach Stressfreier...


----------



## Splash (23. Juni 2010)

Speedhub ist aber auch so nicht jedermanns Sache, sicherlich eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks, ob man die 500gr Mehrgewicht in Kauf nehmen möchte, aber das Gewicht dann auch noch in der rotierenden Masse, also im Hinterrad zu haben, ist schon nicht meine Sache.

Bei mir laufen Schaltwerke aber auch absolut stressfrei, evtl habe ich daher auch noch keinen Bedarf gehabt ...


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juni 2010)

gerade wird ein schönes AM verkauft--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/678866#comment-597880


----------



## Helius-FR (23. Juni 2010)

Splash schrieb:


> Speedhub ist aber auch so nicht jedermanns Sache, sicherlich eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks, ob man die 500gr Mehrgewicht in Kauf nehmen möchte, aber das Gewicht dann auch noch in der rotierenden Masse, also im Hinterrad zu haben, ist schon nicht meine Sache.
> 
> Bei mir laufen Schaltwerke aber auch absolut stressfrei, evtl habe ich daher auch noch keinen Bedarf gehabt ...



- Sagte ja "Für mich muß da ne Speedhub drann"
- Die Masse der Rohloff Rotiert ja in der Laufradmitte also zu Vernachlässigen. Die Ungeferderte Masse könnte sich höchstens bemerkbar machen.
- Mit Stressfrei meinte ich das ich nicht gucken muß wo die Kette grad Läuft und ob ich nun Rechts oder Links Schalten muß. Ein Drehgriff und ich kann die Gänge nach Wunsch Durchreißen...


----------



## Splash (23. Juni 2010)

Das mit der ungefederten Masse kommt halt noch dazu, ob man das so vernachlässigen kann, weiss ich nicht. Habe selber die Rohloff nur wenige Male kurzzeitig zur Probe gefahren und keinen aha-Effekt dabei gehabt. Ist aber, wie schon geschrieben, Geschmackssache ... 

Ich hab noch die alten X9-Trigger am Rad und die haben halt Ganganzeige am Lenker. Da ich mittlerweile auf 2x9 bin, habe ich da aber auch keine Probleme von wegen der Anzeige, wo ich mich gerade bewege und in welche Richtung ich schalten kann. Die meisten Personen, die ich bisher kannte, argumentieren Stressfrei mit "problemlos" und Probleme habe ich auch mit Schaltwerken keine. Aber eben Geschmackssache ...

Let´s go back2topic


----------



## OldSchool (23. Juni 2010)

800 gr ist schon bereinigt. 400-500gr ist das Mehrgewicht beim HT ohne Kettenspanner und mit interner Schaltansteuerung. Fahre die Speedhub seit 10 Jahren und halte sie für die einzig wahre MTB Schaltung wenn man bei jedem Wetter und das ganze Jahr über fährt. Das einzige Problem ist m.M. nach das Mehrgewicht am Hinterrad wenn man mehr Federweg hat. 

Beim CC Fully macht sich das nicht so stark bemerkbar da man eh nicht so grobes Terrain fährt. 

Aber im groben Gelände merkt man das schon das Mehrgewicht am Hinterrad und das ist ca. 1200 gr höher als mit Standartschaltung. Den Rest spart man mit ungefederter Masse.

Also Nucleon oder Federungseinbußen hinnemen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (23. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Jetzt hat der Papst es abgesegnet
> 
> Wenn er denn meine Karre meint



ja! deine!
aber ich bin doch mittlerweile quasi aus der "kirche" ausgetreten und in eine sekte übergetreten  
allerdings liegt der heilige am gral noch bei mir in der werkstatt und wenn kalle vom urlaub kommt dann wird es hoffentlich wiedergeboren und so vielseitig sein dass es quasi auch übers wasser fahren kann.


----------



## guru39 (23. Juni 2010)

Dann mal 1000 Dank Rainer für dein Lob 

Hier sind jetzt endlich die Aufbauarbeiten, als Video 


Heute war übrigens die erste kleine Runde damit fällig, erst dachte ich schoiß Luftfederelemente alles viel zu hart, bei soooviel Sag (30%)  Aber dann, die Abfahrt , bin ich einen Trail damit gefahren den ich gut kenne, und siehe da, das Ding geht steil 

Fazit: Bergauf wie Bergab, ne Wucht


----------



## Carnologe (23. Juni 2010)

Das Video ist super geworden


----------



## guru39 (23. Juni 2010)

Was macht das Neckarjump Video?


----------



## kingmatthi (23. Juni 2010)

gratuliere, das würd ich mir mal schnell pufftentieren lassen, und mir kannst dann bitte mal schnell ein afr schmieden!

DANKESCHÖN!


----------



## acid-driver (23. Juni 2010)




----------



## Carnologe (23. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was macht das Neckarjump Video?



Da sitz ich grad dran  Ich leg 'ne Nachtschicht ein und werde es dann später noch hochladen.


----------



## guru39 (23. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Da sitz ich grad dran  Ich leg 'ne Nachtschicht ein und werde es dann später noch hochladen.



has ja grad Uhrlaub 

Will ja kein Stress machen, aber das Handyphoddo vun den viiiieeeele schöne Nicolai´s


----------



## Carnologe (23. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> has ja grad Uhrlaub
> 
> Will ja kein Stress machen, aber das Handyphoddo vun den viiiieeeele schöne Nicolai´s



Das hier? 

2 x Helius ST
2 x ION
1 x Helius AM


----------



## guru39 (23. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> ?




genau das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Das Video ist super geworden



bis auf die weissen beine.


----------



## stuk (24. Juni 2010)

hiho zusammen,

nächste Woche kommt wohl mein AM....
ich werde meinen Stahldämpfer 200/57 aus dem Helius CC übernehmen.
ich frage mich, ob ich durch das mehr an Federweg und der anderen Übersetzung eine härtere oder weichere Feder verbauen sollte. 
Das CC fahre ich recht soft mit ner 500er Feder bei 85 kilo Gesamtgewicht. Habe aber noch ne 600er und 700er rumliegen. Aber wenns sofort paßt, muss nicht mehr umgeschraubt werden. Geplant ist den maximalen FW (also oberes Loch) einzustellen.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung, wie sich die Federhärte in Bezug auf Federweg ändern sollte?

danke und mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juni 2010)

@stuk
die meisten fahren luftdämpfer am AM,- 
aber 
dreamdeep kann dir bestimmt weiter helfen.


----------



## checkb (24. Juni 2010)

Sehr geiles Video.  Du hast mir den Morgen gerettet, ick gehe dann mal Schwucken.

checkb


----------



## stuk (24. Juni 2010)

ist schon klar khujand,
aber selbst im CC war der (DT)-Luftdämpfer nicht mein Ding.
Und Probfahrten mit DHX-AIR und Monarch gaben mir auch nicht das für mich richtige Gefühl. Die Luftdämpfer sacken mir bei langsamen technischen Fahren zu sehr im mittleren Bereich durch. Mit mehr Druck reagieren die mir dann zu störrisch.
Mein alter getunter Vanila r (ohne PP und ohne Ausgleichbehälter) wiegt je nach Feder 385 bis 580 g und funktioniert im CC "enTuro"-aufbau für mich perfekt.

Danke und mfg


----------



## lehni (24. Juni 2010)

Den Helius von gemini069 hätte ich direkt genommen, wenns L gewesen wäre


----------



## bobtailoner (24. Juni 2010)

geht mir genau so


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juni 2010)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> geht mir genau so



L für dich ???


----------



## lehni (24. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin 1,85 m, fahre ein Rad mit 600 mm Oberrohr, da sollte L passen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juni 2010)

lehni schrieb:


> Also ich bin 1,85 m, fahre ein Rad mit 600 mm Oberrohr, da sollte L passen, oder?



Jaaa  ist so ein kl. richtwert,-  ab 1,80m. 
rahmengr. L.


----------



## stuk (24. Juni 2010)

bin 183 und es wird ein M mit (erstmal) 80er Vorbau. 
zum verspielten Tourenfahren wars bei ner Probefahrt so perfekt. Ginge es mehr Richtung FR würde ein kürzerer Vorbau verbaut. L war mir beim Proberollen (nicht richtiges fahren) zu lang.
mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Juni 2010)

> ich frage mich, ob ich durch das mehr an Federweg und der anderen Übersetzung eine härtere oder weichere Feder verbauen sollte.


Mehr Federweg = härtere Feder



stuk schrieb:


> Das CC fahre ich recht soft mit ner 500er Feder bei 85 kilo Gesamtgewicht.



Ich hatte eine 550er im 57mm Dämpfer. Gewicht nackig 81kg, Gesamtgewicht je nach Ausrüstung dürfte auch um die 85kg sein. War optimal, schön soft ohne durchzuschlagen, 35% SAG. 
Wenn Du die 500er bei 120cm? Federweg schon als soft empfunden hast, könnte die 600er hinkommen, die würde ich als erste montieren und testen. Die 500er wird Dir vermutlich zu weich sein, wenn sie im CC gepasst hat. 

Du kannst hier auch mal etwas rumspielen:
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx
TF-tuned schlägt zwischen 120mm und 171mm Federweg eine um 150lbs unterschiedliche Federate vor.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juni 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> bin 183 und es wird ein M mit (erstmal) 80er Vorbau.
> zum verspielten Tourenfahren wars bei ner Probefahrt so perfekt. Ginge es mehr Richtung FR würde ein kürzerer Vorbau verbaut. L war mir beim Proberollen (nicht richtiges fahren) zu lang.
> mfg



ich bin 1,80m. u. bin beim proberollen ein L. Bike gefahren,-  
hat auch gepasst...

gekauft habe ich mir im nachhinein einen M rahmen.


----------



## Gemini069 (24. Juni 2010)

Ich bin 1,80M und habe für mein AM auch Medium gewählt..
Probefahren am besten.. L und M


----------



## stuk (24. Juni 2010)

Danke Dreamdeep für deine Einschätzung,

das CC hat so in der Einstellung 147 FW. und mit der 500er habe ich ca. 35% SAG 
Kein Absacken und keine Durchschläge dabei sehr soft.

Werde also erstmal die 600er reinpacken und mich aufs testen freuen. 
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (24. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Jaaa  ist so ein kl. richtwert,-  ab 1,80m.
> rahmengr. L.



pipalapopp, richtwerte sind vielleicht für dämpfereinstellungen ok, rahmengrößen werden nach beinlänge, etc. bestimmt.



stuk schrieb:


> bin 183 und es wird ein M mit (erstmal) 80er Vorbau.



ich fahre mein AM bei 184 auch in m, seit einem 1 1/2 jahren vollspass ohne ende.

gruss aus cornwall !


----------



## stuk (24. Juni 2010)

baaaah cornwall
Ruhrtal hat grade Sommer!!!

Danke und viel spaß


----------



## ibislover (24. Juni 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> ...ich fahre mein AM bei 184 auch in m, seit einem 1 1/2 jahren vollspass ohne ende...


dann hast du extrem kurze beine oder den sattel nie korrekt ausgezogen?
sonst kann ich mir kaum vorstellen dass das passt. gut, dir persönlich, aber als richtwert eher unbrauchbar.
ich habe zb. 91cm SL bei 185cm. das ergäbe ja eine sattelüberhöhung dass es kracht...


----------



## acid-driver (24. Juni 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> dann hast du extrem kurze beine oder den sattel nie korrekt ausgezogen?
> sonst kann ich mir kaum vorstellen dass das passt. gut, dir persönlich, aber als richtwert eher unbrauchbar.
> ich habe zb. 91cm SL bei 185cm. das ergäbe ja eine sattelüberhöhung dass es kracht...




komisch...bei mir passt mein m-rahmen auch. 
bin 186 mit 86cm schrittlänge. 

man kann glaub ich alles am fahrrad mit persönlichen vorlieben argumentieren. 

shimano / sram
sattel
conti / schwalbe / maxxis

fallen mir da als dinge ein, zu deinen wohl jeder ne andre meinung hat...


----------



## ibislover (24. Juni 2010)

das ist klar.
aber du siehst, dass du zb. auch 5cm weniger SL hast, bei gleicher körpergröße.
und es gibt ja auch leute die nicht mit korrekt ausgezogener stütze fahren.
einer der dies möchte / tut und sich auf solche empfehlungen verlässt, kann da ganz schön gekniffen sein.

mein ja nur...


----------



## stuk (24. Juni 2010)

darum immer probefahren


----------



## thunder666 (24. Juni 2010)

182cm, Schrittlänge 86-87, klar M.

Tendenz scheint auch bei etwas über 180cm, hier eindeutig M zu sein, obwohl man meistens L empfohlen bekommt. Probefahrt also unerlässlich.


----------



## Brainspiller (24. Juni 2010)

steuerrohrlänge bleibt bei m und l gleich.
damit auch die überhöhung. es ist halt kürzer.
und wegen der mindesteinstecktiefe der stütze bis unterkante oberrohr ändert sich auch nix an der zuerreichenden sitzhöhe.

klarer fall von geschmackssache würd ich sagen.


----------



## bobtailoner (24. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> L für dich ???



yoa, mit 1,89 sollte L passen, oder


----------



## de´ AK77 (24. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bis auf die weissen beine.



he Khujand der arme alte "Klopper" ausem Vid. schufftet von morgends früh bis abends spät und sieht keine Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2010)

Raina 
meinst nicht dat der umwerfer noch wat runna kann ?


----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2010)

Stimmt. Da muss ich wohl noch mal mit´m Hammer dran


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Da muss ich wohl noch mal mit´m Hammer dran


^^

hab bei mir den "anschlag test" gemacht,- der U. W. kann ziemlich weit runter. 


ein bash kommt definitiv nicht ?


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ein bash kommt definitiv nicht ?



Du immer mit Deinem Bash


----------



## Carnologe (25. Juni 2010)

Der Taco reicht doch. Der Bash würde nur mehr Gewicht bedeuten


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep/Carnologe 

weils so nackich wirkt.


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> weils so nackich wirkt.


Gewöhn Dich dran, ohne Bash kommt gerade in Mode


----------



## checkb (25. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Gewöhn Dich dran, ohne Bash kommt gerade in Mode



Die Mode kommt, die Mode geht, der Bash bleibt.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Die Mode kommt, die Mode geht, der Bash bleibt.



DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (25. Juni 2010)

Dann müsst ihr damit leben, bis die Mode wieder vorbei ist


----------



## BOSTAD (25. Juni 2010)

Oder das Fahrverhalten auf die Mode anpassen.


----------



## stuk (25. Juni 2010)

ich dachte immer das grade Nicolai und Mode nicht immer übereinstimmen müssen!!!!

jeder wie er es für sich richtig hält und glücklich ist, aber mit den "unmodischen" ( oder besser: zeitlosen, gereiften, verdammt guten, best verarbeiten, stabilsten, ) Rahmen.  

Wäre die Mode so wichtig, würden wir alle verbogene Coladosen fahren wollen und wären nicht hier!

mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> verbogene Coladosen fahren




danke


----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Da muss ich wohl noch mal mit´m Hammer dran



Kommando zurück. Kollisionskontrolle sagt: Umwerfer muss bleiben wo er ist, da sonst Aua mit Kettenstrebe 

Zum Bash: Mode geht mir so ziemlich am Arsch vorbei ich finde diese nackige Optik einfach genial, so technisch


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Juni 2010)

> ich finde diese nackige Optik einfach genial, so technisch


Genau meine Meinung 

Das mit der Mode war übrigens ironisch gemeint. Wenn es danach ginge, wäre ein Bash Pflicht, ohne wird man ja in der Luft zerissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Umwerfer muss bleiben wo er ist



 aber ich glaub dir natürlich


----------



## stuk (25. Juni 2010)

meins wird bestimmt wegen 3fach und ohne kefü zerrissen.....
aber ist so eben für mich sinnvoller für touren auf den hometrails im/am Ruhrpott
mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> meins wird bestimmt wegen 3fach und ohne kefü zerrissen.....
> aber ist so eben für mich sinnvoller für touren auf den hometrails im/am Ruhrpott
> mfg


3 fach is auch wat anderes... 






stuk wo kommste denn weg ? lust ma unseren homtrail zu fahren.


----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aber ich glaub dir natürlich




Kannste auch. So wie der Umwerfer steht hat der Käfig 2-3mm Abstand bis 
zum Schaltzug der genau darunter verläuft, wenn ich die Luft ablasse und die Karre voll komprimiere.


----------



## sluette (25. Juni 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> dann hast du extrem kurze beine...


keine ahnung was ich für beine habe, ist mein fünftes nicolai und alle haben in M 1a gepasst.



stuk schrieb:


> baaaah cornwall...



na, na, na, na, na, na... ist nicht alles rosamunde pilcher hier. zum biken nicht 100% ideal, aber dafür fahre ich ja auch nicht an den atlantik.


----------



## OldSchool (25. Juni 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> keine ahnung was ich für beine habe, ist mein fünftes nicolai und alle haben in M 1a gepasst.
> 
> 
> 
> na, na, na, na, na, na... ist nicht alles rosamunde pilcher hier. zum biken nicht 100% ideal, aber dafür fahre ich ja auch nicht an den atlantik.



Gehst du Surfen oder Bodyboarden? 

Bin August in Bude (North Cornwall\Devon).


----------



## stuk (25. Juni 2010)

@khujand
hast ne PM
Danke


----------



## Brainspiller (25. Juni 2010)

servus zusammen! 

wenn ich ne iscg-aufnahme für hammerschmidt bestellt habe, welchen standard brauche ich dann für die kettenführung?

Ich vermute ISCG alt, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Juni 2010)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Ich vermute ISCG alt, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


Richtig!


----------



## iceage2000 (25. Juni 2010)

Kann mir mal jemand verraten, warum hier die ZTR Flow Felgen so beliebt sind u. was diese gegenüber z.B. eine DT EX 500 auszeichnet? Vielleicht hat jemand noch ne günstige Bezugsquelle für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (25. Juni 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bin August in Bude (North Cornwall\Devon).



leck mich am ärmel, da war ich auch schon mal. ist richtig cool da 
nur zum biken halt nicht so...


----------



## timtim (25. Juni 2010)

hallo @guru ,wo gibt es denn die porno-purple felgen ?
da hätt ich grad ne idee ,zumal ich leider  grad ne ztr flow umgeformt  habe.

gruß tim²


----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2010)

Hi Tim,
das sind Spank TweetTweet felgen, und die werden über Sports Nuts vertrieben.


----------



## timtim (25. Juni 2010)

besten dank ! die gibet ja sogar bei mir ums eck bei BMO...........
quasi zum hinlaufen 

das AM trifft übrigens ,wie fast alles aus deiner schmiede, genau meinen
geschmack 

tim²


----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2010)

Danke Tim  

Schmiede, passt genau


----------



## sluette (26. Juni 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Gehst du Surfen oder Bodyboarden?



weder noch, bin auch rein zufällig hier gelandet. wollte meiner tochter (fast 2jahre) mal den atlantik zeigen und da wir gerarde eh in uk sind...
ist aber sehr nett hier, hat was von torbole, nur mit mehr wasser, weniger bergen und noch weniger müchnern ;-)...



iceage2000 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand verraten, warum hier die ZTR Flow Felgen so beliebt sind u. was diese gegenüber z.B. eine DT EX 500 auszeichnet? Vielleicht hat jemand noch ne günstige Bezugsquelle für mich?



ich hab die e5.1er auch gegen die flows getauscht. begründung: die dt's waren nach 3 jahren gut verbeult und die flows waren bei crc für 55 im angebot. der gewichtsunterschied ist aber minimal und vernachlässigbar, steifigkeit ebenso. was an den flows enttäuscht sind die fehlenden ösen bei dem (normalen) preis.


----------



## der absolute tr (28. Juni 2010)

Hi leute
hab mal ne frage an die AM fahrer...
also bin am überlegen mir ein AM zu kaufen nun weiß ich nicht genau welche rahmenhöhe ich nehmen soll hoffe es kann mir einer helfen...
ich bin 1,78m groß soll ich da ne S nehmen oder lieber ne M?

danke 
mfg
Christian


----------



## acid-driver (28. Juni 2010)

gleiche antwort wie immer 

-> probefahrt. 

es kommt bei so einer rahmengröße auch immer auf die persönlichen vorlieben an. und die sind (zum glück) bei jedem anders


----------



## BOSTAD (28. Juni 2010)

Ne die Frage ist neu, bei der Körpergröße wird normalerweise nach M oder L gefragt 

Ich 180cm --> M --> für mich perfekt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Juni 2010)

ich 1,78m = M = PERFEKT


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juni 2010)

das thema is sooo langweilig.


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2010)

ich bin auch zarte 178cm kurz und m ist perfekt für mich.


----------



## de´ AK77 (28. Juni 2010)

meiner is 184cm und *M* passt wie die "Faust aufs Auge"


----------



## acid-driver (28. Juni 2010)

warum postet jetzt eigentlich wieder jeder seine (rahmen)größe?

haben wir ja erst 68 seiten mit voll


----------



## ibislover (28. Juni 2010)

bei 185cm und 91cm SL passte XL bei der probefahrt wie angegossen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (28. Juni 2010)

bei 178cm auf keinen fall S!


----------



## lakekeman (28. Juni 2010)

Bei der Größe passt nen Maßrahmen genial perfekt!


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> meiner is 184cm



 Schwazuslongus


----------



## de´ AK77 (28. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Schwazuslongus



*tüned by würzelpÜff*


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> *tüned by würzelpuff*



*püff* bidde


----------



## de´ AK77 (28. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> *püff* bidde



**bÜddÄ**


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2010)

S*ö*rrY


----------



## Carnologe (28. Juni 2010)

Das is hier ja fast wie beim türkischen Glücksrad: "Ich kaufe ein Ü" >>> DING DING DING DING DING DING DING DING DING DING DING DING DING DING DING


----------



## Helius-FR (29. Juni 2010)

Die letzte Seite kann man ja mal getrost Abhaken. 

Nur Bla Bla...


----------



## stuk (9. Juli 2010)

so dann noch mal bla bla von mir.
freue mich total, habe gestern mein AM-Rahmen und die Lyrik beim Händler gestreichelt und mein CC zum Umbau einiger parts abgegeben. Das wird genauso wie ich es mir erträumt habe!!! 
Bilder folgen.
Und da der Händler in Ruhe und ungehetzt an den Aufbau gehen kann, haben die mir solange ein AM übers WE geliehen.   
Netter Service für Stammkunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2010)

bilder !


----------



## stuk (9. Juli 2010)

folgen wenn c3 fertig ist....


----------



## acid-driver (9. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> folgen wenn c3 fertig ist....



oha^^
naja, das steuersatz umpressen ging bei mir recht schnell, evtl haste das rad ja morgen


----------



## stuk (9. Juli 2010)

wie gesagt alles kein problem und die jungens sollen sich ruhig zeit lassen....
hab ja deren weiss-rotes AM solange.....


----------



## BOSTAD (9. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> wie gesagt alles kein problem und die jungens sollen sich ruhig zeit lassen....
> hab ja deren weiss-rotes AM solange.....



ich würde neben den stehen und Zunder unterm Hintern machen, 2 mal pro min anrufen und fragen obs schon fertig ist...


----------



## acid-driver (9. Juli 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> 2 mal pro min anrufen und fragen obs schon fertig ist...



das hab ich schon getestet, davon werden die angepisst


----------



## stuk (9. Juli 2010)

ach, die sind sehr nett und machen einen super job.
und solange ich ein nicolai zum fahren habe und genau weiß das ich so schnell wie nur möglich mein traumbike realisiert bekomme...ist doch alles im grünen Bereich.
Außerdem wird mich mein neues AM die nächsten Jahre begleiten und da kommt es jetzt auch nicht mehr auf paar Stunden an...ich bin da echt entspannt und freue mich auf die Tour heute mit dem Test-AM.


----------



## BOSTAD (9. Juli 2010)

Du hast völlig recht und so macht man das auch... ich bin halt zu impulsiv wenn es um neue Fahrräder geht. Dann viel Spass mit deinem Testrad..


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (9. Juli 2010)

Zeig' mal ein Bild von dem Test-AM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> die jungens sollen sich ruhig zeit lassen....



ich hätts dir in 4 std. um/aufgebaut. 
in der  zw.Zeit  hättst mit meinen AM hier im wald deine runden drehen können.


----------



## stuk (9. Juli 2010)

@ khujand, ach nee aber danke passt schon bin ja immer gerne in dem laden

@ Klobebberle: bild vom testrad ist unter http://www.cdrei.de/vs/index.php?ma...1&mc7802albumid=8&mc7802returnid=116&page=116 zu finden. unterste Reihe, weiss rot.


----------



## stuk (13. Juli 2010)

fertig im endurotourentrim und doch 14.6 k geworden. aber ein traum ist wahr geworden.


----------



## de´ AK77 (13. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> fertig im endurotourentrim und doch 14.6 k geworden. aber ein traum ist wahr geworden.



ach 14,6 kg geht doch und ist immer noch´n Traumgewicht--viel SpaZZ Dir


----------



## guru39 (13. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ach, die sind sehr nett und machen einen super job.
> und solange ich ein nicolai zum fahren habe und genau weiß das ich so schnell wie nur möglich mein traumbike realisiert bekomme...ist doch alles im grünen Bereich.
> Außerdem wird mich mein neues AM die nächsten Jahre begleiten und da kommt es jetzt auch nicht mehr auf paar Stunden an...ich bin da echt entspannt und freue mich auf die Tour heute mit dem Test-AM.



Ich freue mich schon auf Deinen Langzeitbericht 

weil 


timtim schrieb:


> mit den zitierten aussagen von usern die grad euphorisch ihr neues spielzeug eingeweiht haben sollte man vorsichtig umgehen


----------



## c_w (13. Juli 2010)

Nettes Gerät... aber sieht die Farbe in echt anders aus? Weil so wie auf den Fotos hauts mich echt nicht um. Unspannend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (13. Juli 2010)

danke leutz
werde berichten auch übern 216er monarch hv e tune

@cw farbe ist in echt ein wenig dunkler und ganz matt


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (14. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> danke leutz
> werde berichten auch übern 216er monarch hv e tune





Was genau wurde denn eigentlich von den 2008/2009er-Modellen zum 2010er-Modell verändert? Ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die 2010er-Rahmen etwas schwerer geworden sind, weil die Teamfahrer den alten Rahmen wohl mal an die Grenze brachten. Der neue soll wohl etwas steifer und auch schwerer sein - doch was genau wurde denn verändert?


----------



## stuk (14. Juli 2010)

das "loch" in der Kettenstrebe ist nicht mehr und die zugverlegung ist aber schon länger anders. und jetzt ganz neu eben 216er dämpferaufhängungen optional und bald serie


----------



## Tante-Emma (16. Juli 2010)

@stuk

Nachdem du ja nun bereits einige Tage fahren konntest, würde mich dein Eindruck mal interessieren. Tourentauglichkeit, Vergleich mit deinem CC, Zufriedenheit?


----------



## stuk (16. Juli 2010)

hallo  tanta emma,
ist noch ein wenig früh aber:
ich bin richtig begeistert (war ich um Testrad ja auch schon). Mit unter 15 kilo und 3fach ist volle tourentauglichkeit gegeben. Bergauf gehts es ohne Absenkung seltsamerweise besser als mein cc mit auf 120 abgesenkter Gabel. Man sitzt aufrechter, kann besser atmen, das vorderrad steigt nicht (80er Vorbau), mit dem großen Dämpfer sackt auch nix zu weit ein und es wird gut Vortrieb erzeugt. Vielleicht war das CC ein wenig schneller bergauf das AM ist aber entspannter.
Bergab und auf dem Trail muss ich mich noch umgewöhnen. Da muss das AM ja besser sein als das CC!?! Aber aus der Gewohnheit heraus, bin ich dort mit meinem eingefahrenden CC besser klargekommen. Denke aber noch ein zwei Touren im Gelände und dann passt das. Das CC musste ich mehr lenken und habe mir das angewöhnt, mit dem AM ist es mehr "surfen", mehr drücken und ziehen. Nach dem baldigen 14tägigen Urlaub am Gardasee werde ich mit dem Rad eine Einheit sein.
werde dann mal ausführlich berichten.
mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juli 2010)

mein AM ist bergab schneller als mein ex Ufo-ST  
(vom rauffahren ganz zu schweigen)


----------



## Tante-Emma (16. Juli 2010)

Hört sich doch ziemlich gut an u. deine Befürchtungen bzgl. Tourentauglichkeit haben sich in Luft aufgelöst. Viel Spaß im Urlaub.


----------



## stuk (19. Juli 2010)

hallo leutz,
 mal eine Frage: wie ist eure Erfahrung mit 50er Vorbauten und der Tourentaglichkeit.
Kommt man damit und 160er Gabel nicht abgesenkt noch ordentlich den Berg rauf.

Habe gestern festgestellt, das ich doch irgendwie zuviel Druck auf den Händen habe beim einfachen (nicht Gelände/ Passives Rollen auf der A40) Fahren.

Danke und mfg


----------



## acid-driver (19. Juli 2010)

ich hatte genau das problem nur andersrum. 

hatte druck auf dem gesäß. habe jetzt ne thomson setback montiert und den vorbau umgedreht. mache gleich mal ne probefahrt, dürfte aber besser sein. 

vorher hatte ich eine recht aufrechte sitzposition, bin alles damit hochgekommen. 
aber auch bei solchen sachen spielt der körperbau eine große rolle. ich fürchte da hilft nur ausprobieren


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> mal eine Frage: wie ist eure Erfahrung mit 50er Vorbauten und der Tourentaglichkeit.
> Kommt man damit und 160er Gabel nicht abgesenkt noch ordentlich den Berg rauf.


Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (19. Juli 2010)

danke euch,
werde heute mal ne ordentliche geländetour machen und wenns dann immer noch stört einen 50er verbauen und weitertesten.
mfg


----------



## softbiker (19. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> danke euch,
> werde heute mal ne ordentliche geländetour machen und wenns dann immer noch stört einen 50er verbauen und weitertesten.
> mfg



Hey Leidensgenosse. Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. Einfach zu viel Druck auf der Hand. Immer schläft irgendwas ein.
Empfehlen kann ich da schon mal die Specialized-Handschuhe ich meine es ist der Enduro. Die haben ein Gel-Polster an den Handballen, dass hat meine müden Finger doch wieder erheblich munter gemacht.
Ansonsten werde ich heute auch mal in die Testphase mit nem 50er Vorbau gehen. Da hat auch vorher der VRO keine Abhilfe geschaffen. 
Zur Zeit hab ich nen 75er mit Riser drann. Mal sehen was sich mit 50er und Riser verändert.


----------



## stuk (19. Juli 2010)

hallo softbiker,
danke aber nein, einschlafen tun die hände und finger nicht bei mir. aber irgendwie habe ich gestern das gefühl gehabt, die arme zu weit durchgestreckt zu haben und dadurch mehr druck auf die handflächen bekommen zu haben. War aber auch keine mtb tour, Forstwege und Autobahn. Ertsmal werde ich die Vorbaulänge checken und dann noch die Lenkerbreite (derzeit 69). Wird eh bei 50er Vorbau und 74er Lenker enden. aber wenn dann sollte man nur eine Sache erstmal ändern.
mfg


----------



## stuk (19. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## softbiker (19. Juli 2010)

Wieso du hast doch U-Turn. Am Berg runterdrehen und oben wieder rauf.
Ich hab derzeit nen 72er-Lenker aber ich habe auch dass Gefühl das die Arme zu weit vorne hängen. Haut jetz der 50er-Vorbau hin, dann fange ich mit den Lenkern wohl wieder von vorne an. Wobei dann gibts einen mit 30mm Rise und 76er-Breite und gut ists. Hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## stuk (19. Juli 2010)

die u-turn würde ich wenn dann nur bei langen aufstiegen nutzen.
aber grade auf den hometrails gehts es mal gerne kurz und steil hoch, da ist keine zeit zum drehen und so muss das AM auch mit 160 gut klettern....


----------



## Schnapsi (19. Juli 2010)

Betreffend einschlafender Hände: Das Probleme habe ich auf einer Seite verletzungsbedingt auch. Wirklich Abhilfe haben nur Ergon-Griffe mit zusätzlicher Handballenstütze gebracht (zbsp. GR2). Der Rest war für längere Abfahrten untauglich. Sprich Handschuhe mit Gel, weichere Griffe usw.

Allerdings ist das für runter doch ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn man es sich gewohnt ist, den Lenker vollständig zu umkrallen. Am Anfang fühlt man sich je nach dem schon ziemlich verloren auf dem Bike. Vor allem bei sehr steilen Stücken. Mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich dran. Mittlerweile macht es mir fast nüx mehr aus. 

Bei eigentlich gesunden gelenken hat man manchmal auch einfach zu wenig Platz im Gelenk für die ganzen Sehnen, Nervenstränge usw. Da schwillt unter Belastung der Krempel gerne mal etwas an, dazu noch etwas ungünstige Handposition und es fängt an zu drücken und schmerzen. --> Mit nem Spezi klären. Kann man mittels recht einfacher OP beheben, leiden ziemlich viele Menschen darunter. Ich persönlich würde es aber erstmal mit Ergon Griffen versuchen.


----------



## hands diamond (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

vor fast einem Monat habe ich mein Helius AM bekommen und bin einfach nur glücklich damit. Bilder folgen natürlich noch. Bis dahin wollte ich mich kurz bei allen bedanken die hier posten. Insbesondere Dreamdeep  Ohne Euren Input wäre das nur halb so geil geworden! 

Ride on, Dirk

PS: Ein Bild gibts schon mal hier, auch wenn man nicht viel erkennt
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7377605&postcount=2597


----------



## Mythilos (21. Juli 2010)

bist Du lebensmüde? das sieht ja sehr hoch aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (21. Juli 2010)

PPS: Eigentlich erkenn man noch nicht mal die Farbe  Hauptrahmen grün elox, hinterbau schwarz elox, rot extra love.


----------



## hands diamond (21. Juli 2010)

Die Perspektive ist etwas schmeichelhaft 

Schau mal hier, ist halb so wild

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7354066&postcount=2535


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> vor fast einem Monat habe ich mein Helius AM bekommen



Hands 
hast du ein bild von deinem AM ?


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juli 2010)

@hands diamond: viel Spaß mit Deinem AM! Jetzt wird es aber mal zeit für richtige Bilder


----------



## hands diamond (22. Juli 2010)

Hab halt keine guten, solange müsst Ihr Euch hiermit zufrieden geben:





Der Upload für ein zweites Bild wies aufgebaut aussieht tut gerade nicht. Ich versuche es später noch mal.


----------



## HypnoKröte (22. Juli 2010)

So wollt ich den Hauptrahmen auch aber 400 Euro waren mir noch zu viel, ansonsten echt schick !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (22. Juli 2010)

is auch völlig unlogisch.
nur hatprahmen kostet 200 euro aufpreis und der passende hinterbau nochmal 200.
hängen die nicht im gleichen bad?


----------



## hands diamond (22. Juli 2010)

so, jetzt:




ja, das ist schon ein ordentlicher aufpreis fürs eloxieren. das muss man schon wollen.


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juli 2010)

Da hat sich doch jeder einzelne Euro gelohnt 



HypnoKrÃ¶te schrieb:


> So wollt ich den Hauptrahmen auch aber 400 Euro waren mir noch zu viel, ansonsten echt schick !


200â¬, der schwarz eloxierte Hinterbau kostet keinen Aufpreis.



ibislover schrieb:


> is auch vÃ¶llig unlogisch.
> hÃ¤ngen die nicht im gleichen bad?


Ich denke, dass Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau separat eloxiert werden. 
Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht sagen kann, wie sich das technisch bei mehreren Teilen verhÃ¤lt, haben die Becken auch nur eine begrenzte GrÃ¶Ãe, z.B. das orangene Eloxalbad 80x50cm.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> so, jetzt:



lässt es sich besser drüber reden. 






sattel/sattelstangen bereich fällt seltsam aus ? + die plastik pedalen stören das ges. bild.

sonst super...


----------



## acid-driver (22. Juli 2010)

das rad gefällt mir auch gut 

ist das ein syntace vector?

alu oder carbon? wie breit? gewicht?


----------



## ibislover (22. Juli 2010)

ja, das ist schon klar, aber mir wurde am telefon mal begründet dass das einplanen bzw. extra befüllen eines beckens für diese farbe den aufpreis zur folge hat.
naja, muss man halt so hinnehmen.
bei der firma sind es übrigens 100x50cm.


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juli 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> bei der firma sind es übrigens 100x50cm.


Für Orange? Ich hab im Frühjahr die Info bekommen 80x50. Ist aber auch nicht so wichtig, hauptsache die Rahmen passsen rein


----------



## hands diamond (22. Juli 2010)

Das ist der Syntace Vector Alu in 780mm. Gewicht laut Syntace 326, habe ihn selbst aber nicht gewogen. Wollte ihn eigentlich kürzen auf ca. 740, komme aber aktuell gut zurecht. Bei der Mega war das auch echt angenehm für die Hände!

Was genau findest Du am Sattelstützenbereich komisch?

Zu den Pedalen: Wenn's Shimano SPD mit Käfig sein soll ist die Auswahl halt begrenzt.


----------



## hands diamond (22. Juli 2010)

achja, das vordere laufrad ist mittlerweile gleich wie das hintere (ztr flow, acros naben, cx ray speichen und rot elox nippel)

die kurbel wird bei gelegenheit auch mal getauscht


----------



## Zep2008 (23. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Raina
> meinst nicht dat der umwerfer noch wat runna kann ?



Ich habe gestern meine Hammerschmidt ausgebaut und 22-32 ohne Bash rein.

Jetzt sieht das bei mir noch viel schlimmer aus , da das große Blatt nur ein 32er ist.
Wenn der XT Umwerfer keinen Kontakt zur strebe haben soll sieht das so aus als ob de UW unter dem Sattel sitzt.

Gibt es denn keine UW die man weiter nach unten schieben kann ohne das was kratzt? 
 slx 2-fach vieleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (23. Juli 2010)

xtr passt bei mir (3fach) super und sitzt nicht zu hoch
bild in meiner galerie.


----------



## Zep2008 (23. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> xtr passt bei mir (3fach) super und sitzt nicht zu hoch
> bild in meiner galerie.



Denke dir mal das große KB weg, dann schaut es zum :kotz:aus.






Der SLX hat doch einen viel kürzeren Käfig, der nicht so schnell an der Schwinge streift? oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## stuk (23. Juli 2010)

shit, hat mein 3fach doch ne daseinsberechtigung
außer beim tourenfahren....


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juli 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> slx 2-fach vieleicht?



Der kann zwar auch nicht tiefer platziert werden, aber durch den kleineren Käfig bzw. die andere Form wirkt das optisch deutlich besser.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2010)

@Zep2008  DANKE ! das du das ansprichst,- die "umwerferlösung" ist auch meine baustelle. 

aber  22-32 was willst du damit fahren ?


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2010)

Flo bist du so nett,- u. gibst mir ein paar infos bgl. dem SLX umw.durch. 
grösse usw. für mein AM durch,- kenn mich mit shimano nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juli 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Der SLX hat doch einen viel kürzeren Käfig, der nicht so schnell an der Schwinge streift? oder täusche ich mich da?


Jein, der untere Teil vom Käfig ist auf der gleichen Höhe, das kleine Kettenblatt bzw. die Position der Kette ist ja identisch zu 3-Fach. Der 2-Fach Umwerfer muss unten also auf der gleichen Höhe positioniert werden. Dadurch das die Höhe vom Käfig aber geringer ist, kommt er näher ans mittlere Kettenblatt. 




KHUJAND schrieb:


> Flo bist du so nett,- u. gibst mir ein paar infos bgl. dem SLX umw.durch.
> grösse usw. für mein AM durch,- kenn mich mit shimano nicht wirklich aus.


Das hier wäre der richtige:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k423/a10124/slx-umwerfer-down-swing-fd-m667.html

Btw. ich habe vom SLX auf den Dura Ace gewechselt. Spart halt fast 100g, Schaltqualität ist allerdings nicht besonders gut, muss auch recht hoch positioniert werden, da er am Käfig unten noch eine Lasche hat. Aber solange er das tut was er soll, ist es die Gewichtsersparnis wert.







Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag: bin eine zeitlang auch den Top-Swing gefahren, ist zwar sehr knapp mit dem Schweißnähten vom Sattelrohr und muss deshalb auch ein Tick höher positioniert werden, sieht aber optisch deutlich besser aus als die Down-Swing Variante. Hab leider kein besseres Bild:


----------



## Zep2008 (23. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @Zep2008  DANKE ! das du das ansprichst,- die "umwerferlösung" ist auch meine baustelle.
> 
> aber  22-32 was willst du damit fahren ?



Alles, wenn ich 3-fach Kurbel (22-32-42) fahre, brauche ich über Wochen kein gr.KB.
mit der HS binn ich in der Ebene auch mit dem 22KB gut 22km/h schnell, genug zum einrollen.


Ich besorg mir jetzt erstmal einen SLX 2-fach. Mal schauen ob ich damit leben kann.


----------



## hands diamond (23. Juli 2010)

Den SLX habe ich auch montiert, sieht man auf dem Bild auf der Seite vorher. Er schließt direkt mit dem Bash ab ohne Kollisionsprobleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juli 2010)

Mir reicht ein 32er Blatt auch. In der Ebene bin ich sowieso nur gezwungermaßen auf Verbindungsstücken und gemütlich unterwegs.


----------



## softbiker (23. Juli 2010)

Ich hab am Fr auch einen SLX montiert.
Ich war schon in der Überlegung einen SRAM XX zu besorgen. Die 80 Euro hielten mich von try and error dann letztlich ab. 
Der SLX schließt schön um den Bash ab. Allerdings fahre ich auch 24/38.


----------



## acid-driver (23. Juli 2010)

wie wärs denn einfach mit einem 36er kettenblatt?
der dura-ace schaltet bei mir übrigens recht gut


----------



## Splash (23. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand schon mal probiert, ob der SRAM Force es auch tut?

Ich habe aktuell auch einen XTR Down Swing, hatte vorher einen XT Top Swing, letzterer sass aber sehr eng an der Schweissnaht unten und sah auch nicht sonderlich hübsch aus.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2010)

soll tatsächlich ein shimano teil an mein bike ? 

hab gerade den SLX bestellt,- zur not kann man den auch wegwerfen. bei den 14,-


----------



## softbiker (23. Juli 2010)

Genau und der Japse der das Teil zusammengeschraubt hat verhungert bei soner Einstellung. Brot für die WELT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (23. Juli 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Genau und der Japse der das Teil zusammengeschraubt hat verhungert bei soner Einstellung. Brot für die WELT!




dafür kann sich der, der das sram-teil zusammengeschraubt hat eins kaufen


----------



## HypnoKröte (23. Juli 2010)

Vorne ne andere Felge ? 

PS: Ich verkaufe meinen Vector Carbon oder tausche gegen einen Richtey Carbon mit 30 mm Rize.


----------



## Wolle RC93 (24. Juli 2010)

Seit ein paar Tagen fahrbereit  :





Bessere Fotos für den Galerie-Thread kommen noch, dann auch ohne Spacer-Türmchen  .
Gewicht liegt bei ca. 15,3 kg. Größe ist L.

Die erste Probefahrt war ein Traum  ! Ich weiß nur noch nicht, wo ich hier die Trails finden soll, die das Bike aus der Reserve locken  .


----------



## sibor-sonic (24. Juli 2010)

Hey Wolle,
schee ist es geworden.
Wir gehen bald nach Lac Blanc, da kannst du es ja dann ausreizen


----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2010)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Wir gehen bald nach Lac Blanc, da kannst du es ja dann ausreizen



Oder ihr kommt am 14.08 in den Puff nach Heidelberg


----------



## BOSTAD (24. Juli 2010)

Geile Nummer


----------



## sibor-sonic (24. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Oder ihr kommt am 14.08 in den Puff nach Heidelberg



Wolle, was sagst
Den Weg kenn ich


----------



## Wolle RC93 (24. Juli 2010)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Wolle, was sagst
> Den Weg kenn ich


HD prinzipiell gern, da wohnt mein Bruder ja auch  . Bloß der Termin passt leider garnet  .
Aber wegen Lac Blanc schwätz mer mal  .


----------



## sibor-sonic (24. Juli 2010)

Termin 21,22.08 4Cross Cup 
steht an, klar, du stehst wegen der Organisation schon unter Strom.


----------



## User85319 (26. Juli 2010)

Abend,

bin auf der Suche nach nem Bashguard, welcher optisch zu einer XTR-Kurbel passt und für max. 36z ausgelegt is...sollte also gerade noch so passen.
Niedriges Gewicht is Voraussetzung 

Danke schonmal und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2010)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach nem Bashguard, welcher optisch zu einer XTR-Kurbel passt und für max. 36z ausgelegt is...sollte also gerade noch so passen.
> Niedriges Gewicht is Voraussetzung
> ...



also sau leicht sind diese beiden. 
 den e 13 turbocharger finde ich einfach super.


----------



## hands diamond (27. Juli 2010)

der von dreamdeep ist noch leichter... um wieder etwas öl ins feuer zu giessen


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Juli 2010)

Der war gut


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> der von dreamdeep ist noch leichter... um wieder etwas öl ins feuer zu giessen



warum  er hat nach leichten  BASH´s gefragt u. nicht nach garkeinen...


----------



## hands diamond (27. Juli 2010)

die drei Zähne am Ende von meinem Post sollten signalisieren, dass er in keinster Weise ernst gemeint ist.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> die drei Zähne am Ende von meinem Post sollten signalisieren, dass er in keinster Weise ernst gemeint ist.



habich auch so verstanden.


----------



## hands diamond (27. Juli 2010)




----------



## HypnoKröte (27. Juli 2010)

Ich kenn da noch einen :-D


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2010)

ohh ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (27. Juli 2010)

Hast den selber gefräst?

Wenn ja hast dir einen Block Carbon besorgt und dann einfach aus dem vollen gefräst?

PKD oder VHM Fräser?


----------



## biker-wug (27. Juli 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ich kenn da noch einen :-D




Der sieht geil aus, wo kann man den bekommen.

Würde mir an meiner Atlas auch gefallen.......


----------



## User85319 (27. Juli 2010)

Der is vom User kuka.berlin


----------



## stuk (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

kleiner Zwischenbericht zu dem "Druck auf den Händen". Habe den Sattel ca. 1cm weiter vorgeschoben. Und alles passt jetzt perfekt. Mit meinen 182, Rahmengröße M und verspielten Toureneinsatz bleibe ich beim 80er Vorbau. 
Das AM klettert immer noch selbst auf steilen Straßen besser als mein altes CC. Seltsam, ist aber so!
Bergab und auf dem Trail haben wir uns jetzt auch bekanntgemacht. Ich muss das AM einfach aktiver fahren als mein gewohntes CC. Mehr mit Körperspannung und Schwerpunkt arbeiten als nur zu Lenken und Popo nach hinten. Es ist ein ganz anderes Fahren und es fühlt sich einfach nur gut an. Muss mich aber noch umgewöhnen.
Zum 216er monarch hv e tune: Habe im AM ja keinen Vergleich aber im CC einige Luftdämpfer ausprobiert und bin am liebsten Stahl gefahren. Beim 216er Monarch im AM habe ich die mir aufgefallen Nachteile wie Wecksacken beim langsamen technischen Bergabfahren und das Eintauchen beim Bergauffahren nicht festgestellt. Durch den längeren Hub
hat der einfach mehr Weg um sich zu bewegen ohne das es störend wird.
Ansprechverhalten ist super und das Gefühl in Wurzelfeldern bzw. bei Landungen ist einfach ne Mischung aus Staubsauger und in Watte zu landen. Zum Glück hat mein Plan wieder weiter Stahldämpfer zu fahren nicht geklappt. Mit diesem Dämpfer im AM werde ich wohl glücklich werden.
Langzeitbericht folgt nach den Wochen am See....

Danke noch mal an all jene die hier Tipps gegeben haben.
mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juli 2010)

fehlt  nur noch der bikeparktest ^^


----------



## softbiker (28. Juli 2010)

Ja ich find das Ding auch unglaublich schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (28. Juli 2010)

Ihr seid unverschämt dekadent


----------



## Zep2008 (28. Juli 2010)

Ich brauch auch so nen Bash, wo  bekomme ich den her???


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juli 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Ich brauch auch so nen Bash, wo  bekomme ich den her???



vom kuka.berlin steht doch da.


----------



## Ongele (28. Juli 2010)

Hi,
nun habe ich alles zusammen und bin ca 3,8 (k)ilo leichter
hier ist mein Nicolai AM

*Mein Nicolai Helium AM* *Einzelteile* *Rahmen* *Nicolai Helius AM Schwarz Grösse M RP23 160 mm* *Steuersatz* *Chris King Steelset* *Kurbel* *Race Face Atlas FR Orange+Kettenblätter* *Laufradsatz* *Bellacoola LRS* *Bremsen* *The One My10 2010 180 mm* *Lenker* *Spank Spike EVO 777 schwarz* *Spacer* *Spank Orange* *Vorbau* *Easton Vice 80 mm* *Federgabel* *Fox 36 Talas RC2 100-160mm Orange* *Schaltung 3x9* *X.0 ESP Drehschaltgriffe* *Sattelstütze* *i900-R Sattelstütze 385mm mit Remote Modell 2010* *Kassette * *PG 970 * *Kette* *PC 971* *Schaltwerk* *X.9 2010* *Umwerfer* *X.9 2010* *Sattel* *SQ-Lab 610* *Reifen* *Fat Albert 2,4* *Sattelklemme* *RCP Quick Clamp * *Schnellspanner Hinten* *UMF Schnellspanner  Orange* *Pedale* *Wellgo MG1 Schwarz* 
nun heist es nun warten,warten......

Andreas


----------



## BOSTAD (28. Juli 2010)

Hi sieht doch super aus,

heute bestellt, dann kannst du bestimmt bis ende Sptember warten. Na denn, frohes warten


----------



## Ongele (28. Juli 2010)

Niemals ;-)


----------



## Zep2008 (28. Juli 2010)

Ongele schrieb:


> Niemals ;-)



hast recht, da gibts ein großes Nikolausi


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juli 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Na denn, frohes warten



ich hab schon "frohes fest" gelesen


----------



## Daeggae (28. Juli 2010)

Joa, so ist das...

Habe im Mai bestellt, Rahmen soll vorraussichtlich diese Woche kommen...


Sitze auf glühenden Kohlen !!! 

Gruß
Daeggae


----------



## Ongele (28. Juli 2010)

Ja JA ich habe IHN schon

BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE kann auch liefern nach geld eingang ))))))

JUHUUUUUUU
FREU

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (29. Juli 2010)

Optimist !
BC konnte nach meiner erfahrung (wiedermal) noch nie gleich liefern !
was nutzen da die  oftmals guten preise .............

ausnahmen bestätigen ja die regel, also viel glück !

tim²


----------



## stuk (29. Juli 2010)

hiho
hatte, so glaube ich, eine gute Idee die Sitzstrebe auf der Innenseite vor Kettenschlägen zu schützen. Gefährdert sind da ja nur die letzten paar cm in der Nähe der Ritzel und nur die innere Kante. Mein AM (3fach ohne KEFÜ) hat dort schon in nur 14 Tagen was abbekommen, nicht schlimm kann man aber verhindern....
Jetzt habe ich einen ca. 8mm breiten 6cm langen Streifen aus stabielen Schaumgummi, genauer selbstklebender Autotürschutz für Garagen aus dem Baumarkt, genau über die Kante gesetzt. Fällt kaum auf,da klein und farblich bei mir passend, und schützt. Möbelgleiterpats (in schwarz,weiss,braun oder grau) wären auch ne Idee. Hoffe es hält langfristig.
Vielleicht hilft es den einen oder anderen von Euch auch.
mfg


----------



## Ongele (29. Juli 2010)

Hi,
habe mir eine e13 Heim3 bestellt man schaun ob es funktioniert.

Andreas


----------



## specrider88 (31. Juli 2010)

sorry for writing in english

I have a question, I´m building my AM on the moment but with mounting the crank I got a problem that the screws from my granny hit the chainguide. I´m using a shaman commander and my frame should be with the HS ISCG option, the crank I´m using is a normal slx crank. 

Does anybody has the same problem, and if yes how did you solved it. And how can I check which ISCG adapter is really on my frame?


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Juli 2010)

Thats a known issue with the hs iscg tab, because it is faced with the bottom bracket tube and depends on the thickness of the chainguide. Which commander do you have, carbon or aluminum?


----------



## Mugnog (31. Juli 2010)

Grundzutaten. Weitere Ingredienzien der Schnitte folgen!


----------



## HypnoKröte (31. Juli 2010)

Wasn dass für ne Forke ?


----------



## specrider88 (31. Juli 2010)

@dreamdeep ; I'm using a aluminium one, the same as on Guru39 his bike.


----------



## ibislover (31. Juli 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Wasn dass für ne Forke ?


bos deville


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (31. Juli 2010)

specrider88 schrieb:


> @dreamdeep ; I'm using a aluminium one, the same as on Guru39 his bike.



Maybe an additional 0,5mm shimano spacer for the bottom bracket solves your problem.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. August 2010)

hallo,-
 wie fest sind bei euch die schrauben für die abdeckkappen beim umlenkhebel.

hab gestern versucht die inbusschraube festzudrehen,-  die abdeckkappe auf der anderen seite dreht sich mit,- ich denke mal die ist gekonntert u. geklebt. 
bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher.

hab ein ständiges knarzen aus diesem bereich.


----------



## flyingscot (3. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hab gestern versucht die inbusschraube festzudrehen,-  die abdeckkappe auf der anderen seite dreht sich mit,- ich denke mal die ist gekonntert u. geklebt.
> bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher.


Ein gutes Anzeichen dafür, dass die Lagerspannachse gekontert ist, ist das Mitdrehen des Deckels auf der anderen Seite. Vor allem bei Drehung im Gegenuhrzeigersinn (die Lagerachse darf sich dabei nicht herausdrehen).

Wenn du die Vorspannung neu einstellen willst: Konter-Madenschraube vorher lösen. Siehe auch das Nicolai-Manual



KHUJAND schrieb:


> hab ein ständiges knarzen aus diesem bereich.


So hat es bei mir auch angefangen... deutet auf fehlendes Fett hin, allerdings muss man zum Neufetten den kompletten Umlenkhebel zerlegen, siehe hierzu am besten das Nicolai-Manual.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. August 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> So hat es bei mir auch angefangen...



was hast du dagegen gemacht ?


----------



## stuk (3. August 2010)

hallo khujand,

keine Ahnung zu dem Problem.

Aber sehe ich das richtig, du hast einen B Umlenkhebel? Hast du die Aufhängung vorne normal oder minus 11? nicht das du den größeren Dämpfer benötigst? ich blicke da langsam nicht mehr durch was für Kombis man fahren kann.????
mein "B" mit "minus 11" und großem Dämpfer funktioniert zumindest richtig gut.


----------



## Ge!st (3. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hallo,-
> wie fest sind bei euch die schrauben für die abdeckkappen beim umlenkhebel.
> 
> hab gestern versucht die inbusschraube festzudrehen,-  die abdeckkappe auf der anderen seite dreht sich mit,- ich denke mal die ist gekonntert u. geklebt.
> ...


Ich tippe eher, dass das Knarzen vom Luftdämpfer kommt. Meist ist das keine große Sache, die Luftkammer muss nur gereiniget und mit Spezialfett neu eingefettet werden. Das selbe gilt für den Kolben bzw. die Kolbendichtung, säubern und falls die Dichtung stark abgenutzt ist erneuer, ansonst einfach einfetten. 

Um die Wartung ausführen zu können, den Dämpfer ausbauen Luft ablassen und dann denn Luftkammerzylinder einfach von Verschlusskappe mit dem Ventil abschrauben. Nach der Wartung einfach wieder zusammenschrauben, einbauen Luft drauf, fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (3. August 2010)

@ stuk ne bestellt habe ich den rahmen für einen 200´ter dämpfer.




@Ge!st DANKE ! 
das knarzen kommt nicht vom Dämpfer das schliesse ich aus. 
das knarzen war von anfang an da,- 
 ich hab die fette hintere dämpferschraube+die buchsen  entfern u. gefettet,- das knarzen war weg.
 nun nach ca. 6 fahrten knarzt es wieder (leicht)


----------



## flyingscot (3. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich hab die fette hintere dämpferschraube+die buchsen  entfern u. gefettet,- das knarzen war weg.
> nun nach ca. 6 fahrten knarzt es wieder (leicht)



Das kenne ich irgendwie , allerdings ging es bei mir erst nach 6 Monaten los. Wenn du keine andere Ursache findest, musst du wohl oder übel mal den Umlenkhebel demontieren, alles neu fetten und wieder sauebr montieren. Und ganz wichtig: danach die Lager korrekt vorspannen, kontern und dies hin- und wieder mal kontrollieren.

Bei mir hatte sich die Vorspannung mit der Zeit verflüchtigt (gekontert war noch alles) und irgendwann bekam die Sache Spiel -> Lager hin, Achsen hin. Ein Lagertausch alleine reichte da nicht mehr.

EDIT: Ich habe mich dann letztendlich vertrauensvoll an Nicolai gewand ("weicher Hinterbau") und die haben mir auf Kulanz nicht nur neue Lager, Lagerachsen und Vorspanneinheiten spendiert, sondern gleich noch die neue, etwas verstärkte Schwinge eingebaut . Perfekter Service!


----------



## stuk (3. August 2010)

ja bestellt habe ich auch für 200er, geliefert wurde aber für 216er...
Problem wurde aber schnell zu meiner Zufriedenheit gelöst!!!!!!!

ich weiß nicht ob man den B-Hebel mit "Aufhängung Ohne Nr" dann mit 200er fahren kann/sollte. ist auf der Aufhängung jedoch ein -11 oder -13 dann muss ein 216er Dämpfer. Sorry für die Verwirrung!!!!

Schönes Bild von deinem AM

mfg


----------



## c_w (3. August 2010)

Ich hab das Problem an meinem CC auch regelmaessig, wie flyingscott beschrieben hat, Umlenkhebel demontieren, alles neu fetten und korrekt montieren schafft abhilfe. Allerdings bei mir nie auf Dauerr :-/


----------



## KHUJAND (3. August 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Umlenkhebel demontieren, alles neu fetten und korrekt montieren schafft abhilfe.



DANKE ! hat mir der Volker von -N- gerade auch erzählt.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. August 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem an meinem CC auch regelmaessig, wie flyingscott beschrieben hat, Umlenkhebel demontieren, alles neu fetten und korrekt montieren schafft abhilfe.


Dito.


----------



## c_w (3. August 2010)

Muesst ihr alle genau den Satz mit Rechtschreibfehler von mir zitieren ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (3. August 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> hallo khujand,
> 
> keine Ahnung zu dem Problem.
> 
> ...




@Vincent von NICOLAI
Hallo Artur, 


ob du den B Umlenkhebel oder den Vorgänger mit einem 200er Dämpfer fährst macht ekienen Unterschied. 
Es Wäre nur nicht gut den 216er Dämpfer mit einem alten ULH zu fahren!


Viele Grüße


Vinc


----------



## stuk (3. August 2010)

na dann ist ja alles super
und wenn du mal auf 216 umrüsten willst, brauchst du keinen neuen hebel sondern nur die vordere -11 Aufhängung. dürfte dann nicht ganz so teuer werden....
gut das das auch geklärt ist!


----------



## flyingscot (3. August 2010)

Naja, bis auf die Tatsache, dass man mit 200/57er-Dämpfer und B-Hebel nur gut 155mm Federweg bekommt. Mit dem A-Hebel sind es ca. 170mm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n2010 (3. August 2010)

@khujand,
das gleiche Problem habe ich auch!
Mußte bereits 2 mal die Umlenkhebel aus bauen und alles neu fetten.
Kann ja echt nicht sein bei dem Geld was man für den Rahmen auf  den Tisch legt.
Werd mich noch mal mit Nicolai in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## Ongele (3. August 2010)

die ersten teile sind da, JUHUUUUUU
aber leider nicht der STEELSET Verd.....!!!


----------



## flyingscot (3. August 2010)

n2010 schrieb:


> Mußte bereits 2 mal die Umlenkhebel aus bauen und alles neu fetten.



Meine Erfahrung: Je weniger Wasser der Rahmen sieht, desto seltener muss man neu fetten...


----------



## KHUJAND (4. August 2010)

n2010 schrieb:


> @khujand,
> das gleiche Problem habe ich auch!
> Mußte bereits 2 mal die Umlenkhebel aus bauen und alles neu fetten.
> Kann ja echt nicht sein bei dem Geld was man für den Rahmen auf  den Tisch legt.
> Werd mich noch mal mit Nicolai in Verbindung setzen.



"alles halb sooo wild" 
hab mich  gestern  mal rann gemacht,- 
umlenkhebel,- aus/einbau+fetten  hat keine 10 min. gedauert. ! 
u. ist absolut easy.


90% aller fullys gnarzen übelst,- 
ohne das man es lokalisieren kann.
bei -N-  bekommt man sofort richtige Infos+Tips  (danke Volker) u. nach ein paar handgriffen ist ruhe.


----------



## ibislover (4. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...90% aller fullys gnarzen übelst...


ein wenig hochgegriffen.
aber für rahmen mit german engineering, nich nur von -N-, unterschreibe ich das sofort!


----------



## some.body (4. August 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> na dann ist ja alles super
> und wenn du mal auf 216 umrüsten willst, brauchst du keinen neuen hebel sondern nur die vordere -11 Aufhängung. dürfte dann nicht ganz so teuer werden....
> gut das das auch geklärt ist!



Nicht ganz so teuer, aber teuer genug ... hier ein Ausschnitt aus einer eMail von Stephan @ Nicolai:


> du brauchst für diese Umrüstung [auf 216er Daempfer]:
> - die -11er Dämpferaufnahmen = 56,66eur oder Extralove = 62,83eur
> - die B Umlenkhebel brauchst du nicht zwingend, die alten kannst du verwenden wenn du den Dämpfer
> nicht in das oberste (größter Federweg) einhängst Du hättest dann max. 160mm Federweg. Beim B
> Umlenkhebel könntest du alle Positionen fahren = 171mm max. = 108,60eur oder mit Extralove 119,00eur.



Das mit den 160mm Federweg mit dem alten ULH kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, aber da die Info von Nicolai selbst kommt, wird das schon richtig sein.


----------



## stuk (4. August 2010)

ups 56,66 für Euro die beiden Plättchen. 
habe ja überlegt ob ich einen alten 200er Dämpfer als Ersatz aufhebe und mir die Plättchen nachbestelle....so verkaufe ich den alten Dämpfer,spare mit die Plättchen und besorge mir wohl einen einfachen preiswerten 216er als Reserve.....

das mit den 160 und alten Hebel in Verbindung mit dann 216er, nicht ganz oben, stimmt schon.
 ist ja auch wirklich egal ob 157 oder 161, oder?
mfg


----------



## Sauerlandrider (4. August 2010)

Nach langer Zeit des Nur-Mitlesens kann ich jetzt auch endlich mein Helius posten, die Freude ist groß Foto vom Komplettrad gibts evtl. morgen.

Und direkt noch `ne Frage: Die Kunststoffscheibchen zur Dämpfermontage kommen hinten hin, also an den Umlenkhebel, richtig? (vorne passt bei mir auch nicht)


----------



## stuk (4. August 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen und schöne klassische Farben hast du da.

Aber welche Kunststoffscheiben meinst Du? Sowas habe ich nicht? Die Dämpferbuchsen sitzen direkt im Hebel! oder meinst du die "Transportsicherung"
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (4. August 2010)

Jawoll!


----------



## guru39 (4. August 2010)

Sauerlandrider schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit des Nur-Mitlesens kann ich jetzt auch endlich mein Helius posten, die Freude ist groß Foto vom Komplettrad gibts evtl. morgen.
> 
> Und direkt noch `ne Frage: Die Kunststoffscheibchen zur Dämpfermontage kommen hinten hin, also an den Umlenkhebel, richtig? (vorne passt bei mir auch nicht)



Nein die Scheiben gehören direkt ans Dämpferauge und nicht an die Umlenkhebel.

Viel SpaZz mit dem Teil


----------



## stuk (4. August 2010)

was für scheiben??????


----------



## BOSTAD (4. August 2010)

Sieht so aus, als wären die in der Verpackung am Holz..


----------



## guru39 (4. August 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> was für scheiben??????



Die Teflon/Kunststoffscheiben die immer dabei sind, beim Dämpfergedöhns


----------



## stuk (4. August 2010)

kenne das nur bei den DT-Dämpfern und den Kugellagern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandrider (4. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein die Scheiben gehören direkt ans Dämpferauge und nicht an die Umlenkhebel.
> 
> Viel SpaZz mit dem Teil




dankeschön..ich werds direkt ändern, spass hatte ich eben schon bei der ersten kleinen Runde, unglaublich agil das teil


----------



## dreamdeep (4. August 2010)

Mein Glückwunsch, sehr schöner Rahmen 

Wann gibt es Bilder vom Aufbau?


----------



## KHUJAND (5. August 2010)

biiilder


----------



## dadsi (5. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hallo,-
> wie fest sind bei euch die schrauben für die abdeckkappen beim umlenkhebel.
> 
> hab gestern versucht die inbusschraube festzudrehen,-  die abdeckkappe auf der anderen seite dreht sich mit,- ich denke mal die ist gekonntert u. geklebt.
> ...



Wenn es knarzt, dann stimmt die Vorspannung nicht, oder Schmierung nicht vorhanden!
Ich hab da mal was, wie das dann aussehen kann nach 3 Jahren und einigen Tagen:










Alle Lager sahen so aus(ist ein FR und kein AM, aber Lager sind wohl identisch...)!

Hinterbau federte und dämpfte noch ohne jegliche Geräusche!!!
Er war nur nicht mehr so fluffig, also Hinterrad heben auf 1m Höhe und fallen lassen, dann muss das Hinterrad einfach auf dem Boden kleben bleiben-> war nix mehr hüpfte so 2-3 mal nach....

Also dachte ich, schmier mal wieder
Bis dahin einmal im Herbst und einmal nach dem Winter gemacht.
Erst nach dem kompletten Zerlegen habe ich die gesamte Funktion überrissen: wenn Schmierung, dann dient diese ohne Zerlegen dem Wassereindringschutz-> vollmachen der Achse mit Fett, dann Deckel so aufsetzen dass es das Fett beim Vorspannen der Deckel raus drückt, weil an die Lager kommt ja nix hin.
Nur wenn die Lager schon Wasser aufgenommen haben, wegen zu wenig Fett..., dann sieht es irgendwann so aus

Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch mal diese Geräusche und weiß heute, dass ich zu spät zu wenig Fett in die Achsen gepresst hatte.
Dann brauchts komplett neue Achsen, neue Lager und neue Igusscheiben.  Habe jetzt alles drin und was sage ich:

Das Teil fährt, als wäre es Fabrikneu

Leider quitscht jetzt mein Fox-Dämpfer, braucht Service.
Wenn ich RP23 verbauen wollte, was für nen setup ist nötig für ein 2007er Helius FR?

Sonst frohes Fetten


----------



## stuk (5. August 2010)

danke dadsi


----------



## flyingscot (5. August 2010)

Diese Lager sind noch die "alten" Nadellager. Die neueren Modelle haben nur noch reine Gleitlager, die auf Aluachsen laufen. Und diese Gleitlager müssen halt gefettet laufen, das Fett dient zusätzlich auch noch als Dichtung. Allerdings dichten die Kunststoff-Dichtungen bei üblichen Rillenkugellagern meiner Erfahrung nach deutlich länger und besser...

Wieso man die Achse nun mit Fett füllen sollte ist mir entgangen.


----------



## dadsi (5. August 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Diese Lager sind noch die "alten" Nadellager. Die neueren Modelle haben nur noch reine Gleitlager, die auf Aluachsen laufen. Und diese Gleitlager müssen halt gefettet laufen, das Fett dient zusätzlich auch noch als Dichtung. Allerdings dichten die Kunststoff-Dichtungen bei üblichen Rillenkugellagern meiner Erfahrung nach deutlich länger und besser...
> 
> Wieso man die Achse nun mit Fett füllen sollte ist mir entgangen.



2. wenn alle Hohlräume mit Fett im Übermaß gefüllt sind hat es das Medium H2O ziemlich schwer in die Lager einzudringen, oder anders: wenn die Achse nicht voll ist, kann das Fett im Innern wandern und dann bleibt Platz für das böse Wasser.

1. wenn das so ist, dass nur noch diese Igus-Gleitlager verbaut werden: ich dachte immer, dass die Schmierung dieser Gleitlager durch die Teflonbeschichtung erfolgt und dort Fett absolut gar nix verloren hat; aber irren ist menschlich, also wie unterscheidet sich denn jetzt die Lagerung und die Handhabung selbiger?

3. Wenn dem so ist mit den Gleitlagern, dann würde ich meinen 07er FR Rahmen wohl nie gegen einen 10er AM tauschen weil mein 07er ist nicht viel schwerer als AM oder?

4. Ihr macht mich fertig: nach PDS habe ich den Wunsch nach noch mehr DH/FR, also AFR, oder ION, oder ST und mein FR auf light gepimt, oder nen AC, oder Nonius,CC + UFO St und das olle FR weg, oder was nu


----------



## Helius-FR (6. August 2010)

Mein FR (Modell 2004) bekommt jetzt auch mal nen Satz neuer Lager.

Das Hauptschwingenlager hat jetzt doch Reichlich Spiel,
und wenn man schonmal am Tauschen ist dann eben gleich nen ganzen Satz.
Was soll der Geiz.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. August 2010)

dadsi schrieb:


> Wenn es knarzt, dann stimmt die Vorspannung nicht, oder Schmierung nicht vorhanden!



DANKE für die info.  
zitat -->   #1881


----------



## flyingscot (6. August 2010)

dadsi schrieb:


> 2. wenn alle Hohlräume mit Fett im Übermaß gefüllt sind hat es das Medium H2O ziemlich schwer in die Lager einzudringen, oder anders: wenn die Achse nicht voll ist, kann das Fett im Innern wandern und dann bleibt Platz für das böse Wasser.


Schon richtig, nur das Wasser dringt so oder so auch über die Igus-Scheiben ein, dann ist es herzlich egal, ob du die Achse mit Fett gefüllt hast. Da im inneren der Achse gar keine Schmierung notwendig ist, wüsste ich jetzt nicht, was das Fett dort hilft oder das Wasser dort schadet...




dadsi schrieb:


> 1. wenn das so ist, dass nur noch diese Igus-Gleitlager verbaut werden: ich dachte immer, dass die Schmierung dieser Gleitlager durch die Teflonbeschichtung erfolgt und dort Fett absolut gar nix verloren hat; aber irren ist menschlich, also wie unterscheidet sich denn jetzt die Lagerung und die Handhabung selbiger?


Es sind reine Kunststoff-Gleitlager aus Iglidur, die funktionieren zwar auch ohne Fett, aber dann fehlt die Abdichtung und Dreck/Wasser kann eindringen. Der Lagerwiderstand wird durch Fett wohl auch geringer. Diese Teflonbeschichtungen kenne ich nur von den Gleitlagerbuchsen an Dämpfern... und dort fette ich die trotzdem, nicht wegen des Gleitlagers, sondern damit die Nicolai-Stahlbuchse nicht so schnell rostet...



dadsi schrieb:


> 3. Wenn dem so ist mit den Gleitlagern, dann würde ich meinen 07er FR Rahmen wohl nie gegen einen 10er AM tauschen weil mein 07er ist nicht viel schwerer als AM oder?


So ist es...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandrider (6. August 2010)

Hab mein AM gestern mal in Winterberg ausgeführt, macht echt Spaß das Teil, obwohl der Aufbau eigentlich ziemlich auf Trailtouren ausgerichtet ist.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. August 2010)

gefällt mir.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. August 2010)

Yep, mir auch


----------



## KHUJAND (6. August 2010)

auch dieses jahr im gleichen Club 
ab montag den 09. aug. bin ich für 2 wochen weg. 
DANKE bleibt artig.


----------



## stuk (6. August 2010)

na dann viel spaß......beim tischfußball


----------



## morphe72 (6. August 2010)

@Sauerlandrider: Welche Gabel hast du verbaut?


----------



## Ge!st (6. August 2010)

Die Gabel an Sauerlandriders Bike ist eine Rock Shox Lyrik.


----------



## ibislover (6. August 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Die Gabel an Sauerlandriders Bike ist eine Rock Shox Lyrik.


nee, ist ne revelation!


----------



## Ge!st (6. August 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> nee, ist ne revelation!


Jo hast recht, ist eine 2010er Revelation, hätte genauer hinschauen sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (6. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> auch dieses jahr im gleichen Club
> ab montag den 09. aug. bin ich für 2 wochen weg.
> DANKE bleibt artig.



Auf den Schwarzen mit dem gelben Höschen freust du dich doch am meistens. Gibs zu


----------



## KHUJAND (8. August 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Auf den Schwarzen mit dem gelben Höschen freust du dich doch am meistens. Gibs zu


ja 
hab auch ein schönes geschenk für ihn dabei.


----------



## Ti-Max (8. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja
> hab auch ein schönes geschenk für ihn dabei.



Ah, als N-Fahrer braucht man immer einen Ersatzrahmen

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## acid-driver (8. August 2010)

der dient doch nur als reflektor


----------



## KHUJAND (8. August 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> der dient doch nur als reflektor



auf dem weg zum BikeBauer  auch von nöten.


----------



## Helius-FR (8. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja
> hab auch ein schönes geschenk für ihn dabei.



Schon wieder Socken die in den Kniekehlen Kneifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (8. August 2010)

... ich will auch so ne Reflektor Farbe an meinem Rahmen 

... gibt´s davon Bilder wenn es aufgebaut ist??

Gruß

Fibbs - kann man schwarzes Eloxal wieder entfernen


----------



## der-gute (8. August 2010)

klar kannste eloxal entweder überbeschichten oder runterstrahlen...


----------



## 12XU (9. August 2010)

^ @ some . body 

ich kann es auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. 

So wie ich es verstanden habe, habe der alte und der neue Umlenkhebel, in Verbindung mit der -13 Dämpferaufnahme und dem 213 Dämpfer, den gleichen Federweg, nur dass man beim alten UH den Dämpfer im 2.ten Loch von oben einhängen muss. 

Im 1.ten Loch sind es über 170mm und der Reifen kollidiert mit dem Sitzrohr! Daher auch der Hinweis mit der Madenschraube im Techsheet.

Beim neuen UH sind die Aufnahmebefestigungen quasi nur um ein Loch nach unten versetzt.

Bei alten UH fällt dadurch nur die Option mit 120mm weg, welche ja (fast) nie benutzt wird.


Viele Grüße
W


----------



## KHUJAND (9. August 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> kann man schwarzes Eloxal wieder entfernen



bin ich gemeint ?
 ENTFERNEN ?
nein einfach drüberpulvern.


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bin ich gemeint ?
> ENTFERNEN ?
> nein einfach drüberpulvern.



ich hätte doch gerne RAW  gehabt


----------



## some.body (10. August 2010)

12XU schrieb:


> ^ @ some . body
> 
> ich kann es auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
> 
> ...



Genau so verstehe ich Seite 2 von http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/50-Federweg-he-am-2010.pdf auch.

Hier mal eine Zusammenfassung der Daten aus den beiden Helius-AM-Federwegs-Manuals:
- alter ULH mit 200/51er Daempfer ergeben 155, 141, 129 und 121 mm Federweg
- alter ULH mit 200/57er Daempfer ergeben 170, 155, 142 und 133 mm Federweg
- neuer ULH mit 216/63er Daempfer (SDH Offset -13) ergeben 171, 157, 145 und 136 mm Federweg

Somit muesste der alte ULH mit 216/63er Daempfer (SDH Offset -13) Federwege von 187 (nicht erlaubt wg. Kollision), 171, 157 und 145 mm ergeben. 
Die 136 mm fallen weg. Richtig???

Hat schonmal jemand die Moeglichkeit gehabt, die alte Version mit 200/57er Daempfer und die neue Version mit 216/63er Daempfer (am besten mit den gleichen Daempfermodellen) zu vergleichen?
Sind da wirklich Unterschiede spuerbar?


----------



## stuk (10. August 2010)

so hat man mir das letzten Monat bei der Lieferung des falschen ULH auch erklärt.
Habe dann noch einen 216er Dämpfer nachgeordert.

Habe nur einen Vergleich mit dem Helius CC und 200er 55er DT-Luft und 57er-FOX gegenüber AM mit 216 Luft (Monarch e-tune) anzubieten.
Obwohl hier ja zwei verschiedene Räder verglichen werden, kann ich bestätigen das der große 216er fast wie ein Stahldämpfer fährt. Das bekannte Durch- und Absacken des Dämpfers ist durch den längeren HUB nicht auffällig und störend. Durch die große Luftkammer und dem richtigen e-tune reagiert er sehr soft und arbeitet schnell und unauffällig.
Eigentlich so wie ich es vom Stahl im CC gewöhnt war.

mfg


----------



## 12XU (10. August 2010)

^^ Irgendwo hier im Forum habe ich gelesen, daß zumindest mit einem Stahldämpfer zwischen der 200/57 Variante und der 216er Varianten keine  Unterschiede feststellbar sind. Wortlaut war glaube ich "der 200er Dämpfer klebt genauso am Boden wie mit der 216er Version".


----------



## dreamdeep (10. August 2010)

12XU schrieb:


> ^^ Irgendwo hier im Forum habe ich gelesen, daß zumindest mit einem Stahldämpfer zwischen der 200/57 Variante und der 216er Varianten keine  Unterschiede feststellbar sind. Wortlaut war glaube ich "der 200er Dämpfer klebt genauso am Boden wie mit der 216er Version".


Das war ich. Aber die Perfomance mit einem 200/57 Coildämpfer ist ohnehin schon so gut, dass es da nichts mehr groß zu verbessern gibt, bzw. sind die Unterschiede so minimal, dass ich sie nicht bemerke. Bei einem Luftdämpfer sieht die Sache vermutlich ganz anders aus.


----------



## dreamdeep (18. August 2010)

Ausgangsposting aus "Zeig was Du hast! - Teil 2":
Ich habe mir gestern den Ardent in 2.6 aufgezogen. Rollwiderstand ist spitze, Seitenhalt und Selbstreinigung bei nassen Bedingungen auch. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt bin ich erstmal sehr zufrieden, ist für mich noch mal ein deutlicher Fortschritt zum Minion R. 




guru39 schrieb:


> Bedeutet das jetzt das der Reifen besonderst schwer rollt


Nein, leicht natürlich... 



Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Das Ding hat doch deiner Meinung nach nicht mehr Seitenhalt wie ein Minion oder ?


Doch hat er. 
Aber ich bin ihn gestern nur auf einer kleinen 20km Runde gefahren, ist also nur der erste Eindruck. Nächste Woche gehts in Vinschgau, dann werde ich ihn auf Herz und Nieren testen können (hoffentlich im trockenen). 
Der 2.6 Ardent baut im Vergleich zum 2.5 minion schön breit, 59mm vs 64mm auf 5.1d.

Und für die Kollisionstest-Statistik: 
216mm Dämpfer, oberstes Loch, 
Ardent in 2.6  auf 5.1d
-> passt, 6mm Platz zum Sattelrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (19. August 2010)

könntest du mal messen wie schwer der ist und wie breit?


----------



## dreamdeep (19. August 2010)

Knapp 64mm auf einer 5.1d (21mm Maulweite).
Das Gewicht bringt Dir nicht so viel, da ich selektierte bestellt habe, der leichteste liegt bei 830g. Im schnitt liegen die eher bei 860-880g.


----------



## mother lode (19. August 2010)

@Sauerlandrider:

Gefällt mir sehr!  Schöner Rotton.


----------



## Brainspiller (19. August 2010)

servus zusammen.

gestern habe ich mein AM montiert.

Alles hat super gepasst, nur die Kettenführung und die Kettenblattschrauben vom kleinen Blatt verstehen sich noch nicht so gut.
Die Schrauben streifen aneinander.

Aufnahme ist iscg Hammerschmidt, Kurbel SLX und innenlager Standard Shimano.
Kettenführung ist ne NC17 Stinger für ISCG.

Gibt's nen Tipp wie ich das zum laufen krieg?
Ich meine irgendwo im Forum hätte ich die Kombo so schon gesehen.


----------



## nicolai.fan (19. August 2010)

Hi,

normalerweise liegt dem Rahmen eine Scheibe bei , die zwischen Tretlager ( Rahmen ) und Innenlager kommt dann passt´s 



_______________________________________________________________________________________

Verkaufe Nicolai Helius AFR Gr. L


----------



## Brainspiller (19. August 2010)

also bei mir war keine scheibe dabei...

iscg und innenlager schließen bündig ab, auf der Antriebsseite habe ich einen von den Ringen montiert die beim Innenlager dabei waren.


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2010)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> ...... die zwischen Tretlager ( Rahmen ) und Innenlager kommt dann passt´s




 genau so.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. August 2010)

Alternativ gibt es von Shimano 0,7mm Spacer

http://www.bikestore.cc/shimano-distanzring-fuer-hollowtech2-07mm-p-124634.html

Oder von Aerozine 0,2mm Spacer

http://www.b2b.bikeavenue.de/index.php?a=690


----------



## Brainspiller (19. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen und zahlreichen Antworten!

Ich denke ich werde versuchen so einen Shimano 0,7mm Spacer zu kriegen.
Der sollte mein Problem lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (19. August 2010)

Falls Du einzeln keinen bekommst, die sind bei den Aftermarket HTII Innenlagern dabei. Eventuell hast Du ja nen netten Händler, der dir dort einen rausnimmt


----------



## acid-driver (19. August 2010)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> normalerweise liegt dem Rahmen eine Scheibe bei , die zwischen Tretlager ( Rahmen ) und Innenlager kommt dann passt´s



bei mir war die scheibe auch nicht beim rahmen dabei 

die spacer, die normal bei den innenlgern dabei sind, meinst du aber nicht?


----------



## nicolai.fan (19. August 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> bei mir war die scheibe auch nicht beim rahmen dabei
> 
> die spacer, die normal bei den innenlgern dabei sind, meinst du aber nicht?



die kannst du auch nehmen !


----------



## Brainspiller (19. August 2010)

Also die dünnen Spacer haben den Unterschied ausgemacht!

Damit sieht das Rad dann so aus:


----------



## dreamdeep (19. August 2010)

Cool, das gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut


----------



## 525Rainer (19. August 2010)

welche farbe welche farbe! geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (19. August 2010)

Ein Mintgrün...


----------



## BOSTAD (20. August 2010)

Sieht super aus erinnert mich an die Yeti Farbwahl!


----------



## Zep2008 (20. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> genau so.



*und was mach ich mit einer **Truvativ Stylo???*


----------



## dreamdeep (20. August 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> und was mach ich mit einer [/B]*Truvativ Stylo???*


*

Da hast Du ein Problem, da bei der Stylo das Lagerspiel nicht einstellbar ist. Je nach Toleranz, ist dann das Innenlager zu breit für die Achse. Im schlimmsten Fall beschädigst Du dir, beim anziehen der Kurbelschraube, die Lager. 
Am einfachsten ist wohl, du weichst auf eine KeFü mit Innenlagerklemmung aus.*


----------



## Zep2008 (20. August 2010)

Innenlagerklemmung ist doch wie Spacer, oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (20. August 2010)

Ja.
Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber bei der Stylo kommt eventuell bei 73mm Gehäusebreite kein Spacer mehr zum Einsatz, d.h. dann past auch keine Kefü mit Innenlagerklemmung. Dann bleibt nur noch, die Schrauben abzufeilen, solange bis es passt. Oder Du lässt Dir Schrauben mit kleineren Senkkopf drehen bzw. abdrehen.

EDIT: hab gerade in der Anleitung nachgeschaut, ist tatsächlich so.


----------



## Zep2008 (20. August 2010)

Schrauben abgedreht, habe ich schon gemacht.
Dachte nur es gibt noch eine andere Lösung.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. August 2010)

Wenn das jetzt so passt, ist das doch die optimale Lösung. Mit dem Spacer verschiebt man sich ja auch nur die Kurbel aussermittig. Bei 0,7mm zwar kein Thema, aber mit den abgedrehten Schrauben ist alles perfekt.


----------



## Brainspiller (20. August 2010)

Die Farbe meines Rades ist Blautürkis (RAL 5018 glaub ich).
Ist wohl die selbe Farbe wie das Yeti-Blau.

Wenn die Sonne draufscheint knallt das noch mehr, das Rad stand im Halbschatten.

Erste Probefahrt gestern hat ergeben: geile Kiste!

Mit wieviel Prozent Sag fahrt ihr eure Räder?
Ich bin so schätzungsweise bei ca. 25% und habe das Gefühl es dürfte noch etwas mehr sein.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. August 2010)

30-35%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandrider (20. August 2010)

ich bin gestern mit meinem auch die erste trailtour gefahren und bin jetzt auch bei um die 35% sag, das scheint gut zu passen, hatte keine durchschläge (trotz einiger sprünge) und es wird alles super geschluckt, läuft jetzt mit 216er DHX Air im 2t-obersten loch besser als mein vorheriger 180iger freerider mit stahlfeder, bin nun ziemlich überzeugt


----------



## Tante-Emma (20. August 2010)

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, warum mein AM mit einem 216' Monarch mit B Tune ausgeliefert wurde, wenn die besten Erfahrungen mit E Tune gemacht wurden? Wie sieht es bei anderen AM Eigentümern mit dem 216' Monarch aus?


----------



## stuk (20. August 2010)

216er mit e-tune, 30-35%sag läuft suuuuuuuuper

aber frage dich die frage lieber nicht hier, sonst gibt es wieder ärger.....
ruf doch einfach bei nicolai an.

mfg


----------



## acid-driver (20. August 2010)

oder bei deinem händler, falls der rahmen über ihn kam


----------



## thunder666 (27. August 2010)

Nachdem bei meinem kürzlich erhaltenen AM auch ein B Tune verbaut war, habe ich meinen Händler angeschrieben, dass dieser bitte dafür sorgen soll, dass der Dämpfer getauscht wird u. dort ein E Tune reinkommt. Nach einer Woche, heute endlich die Antwort erhalten. Da Nicolai ihm mitgeteilt hat, dass auch der B Tune funktioniert, obwohl eigentlich der E Tune da reingehört, weigert er sich, den Dämpfer zu tauschen.

Soviel dazu. Haben die gerade keine E Tune Dämpfer mehr, o. was soll diese ganze B Tune Sch...?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2010)

das mit dem ganzen  A Tune,-  B Tune,- D Tune  usw. ist doch absoluter schwachsinn.


----------



## luk! (27. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das mit dem ganzen  A Tune,-  B Tune,- D Tune  usw. ist doch absoluter schwachsinn.



Lass das bloß keinen von den Fahrwerkstunern hören.  

Und meine Güte, was von der Theorie her passen sollte und was einem dann individuell passt ist sowieso unterschiedlich. Und solange man keine Probleme damit hat, warum sollte man es dann tauschen, nur damit ein anderer Buchstabe draufsteht?


----------



## thunder666 (27. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das mit dem ganzen  A Tune,-  B Tune,- D Tune  usw. ist doch absoluter schwachsinn.



Was ist denn das für ein Blödsinn? Dann müsste ja Kalle Nicolai völlig schwachsinnig sein, denn er empfiehlt den E Tune in seinem Tech Sheet ja ausdrücklich u. die meisten haben ja auch den E Tune erhalten. Warum da plötzlich an einige B Tune Dämpfer ausgeliefert werden, weiss ich leider immer noch nicht. Keine E Tune Dämpfer mehr?

Zudem hat sich der Hersteller mit den unterschiedlichen Varianten bestimmt etwas gedacht.

@luk

Wenn der Dämpfer einwandfrei funktionieren würde, hätte ich nichts gesagt, ist aber leider nicht so.


----------



## Ongele (27. August 2010)

Tune hin Tune her ich hbae alle meine Teile,
Steduersatz ist drin gabel passt, Morgen wird der rest angeschraubt und mal eine  (wasser)runde gedreht......;-))

schönes WE

Ongele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (27. August 2010)

also unterschiedliche grundsetups der dämpfer in zug- und druckstufe passend zum jeweiligen hinterbau als blödsinn darzustellen, war entweder als spaß gemeint oder arthur meinte was anderes und hat es blöd ausgedrückt.
soviel wissen würde ich ihm dann doch zutrauen.


----------



## Ongele (30. August 2010)

Es ist Vollbracht
nun schaut euch mein Foto Album  an

Es ist leider noch Jungfräulich aber bald niemmer







Andreas


----------



## guru39 (30. August 2010)

seh nix!


----------



## Simbl (30. August 2010)

Ich auch net kann aber am Bärwurz liegen


----------



## acid-driver (30. August 2010)

bin mal so frei


----------



## Ongele (30. August 2010)

Danke Schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (30. August 2010)

es hätt so schön werden können.
*dieser sattel.
*diese viel zu dicken reifen.
*diese grausigen griffe.
stören das ges. bild.

die orangenen teile beisssen sich häftig mit den gold/rot  elox. farben.

da geht noch einiges.


----------



## acid-driver (30. August 2010)

die reifen sind doch "nur" 2,4er fat alberts oder?

sattel ist geschmackssache, ich würd auch gerne n schönen leichten slr fahren, ist aber leider nicht mit mir kompatibel


----------



## Ongele (30. August 2010)

jop 2,4

der beste sattel für mich.
die griffe sind besten für meine Handgelenke

mir gefällt die Farb kombie


----------



## KHUJAND (30. August 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sind doch "nur" 2,4er fat alberts



hässliche ballons


----------



## acid-driver (30. August 2010)

brauchste mir nicht sagen. ich hab mit schwalbe eh nix am hut


----------



## Ongele (30. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hässliche ballons



neee Reifen.

Ballons gibts am Geburtstag


----------



## frankweber (30. August 2010)

Kleiner Tip 

Den DÃ¤mpfer kann man bei Rockshox tunen lassen - das heiÃt von b nach e oder umgekehrt. Kostet wenn ich mich recht erinnere ca 30 â¬ und die Fracht hin.

GruÃ Frank


----------



## Ge!st (30. August 2010)

Bis auf den Sattel und das Remotekabel der SK i900 (die Verlegung solltest du noch optimieren, denn voll ausgefahren, muss da nicht solch ein Kabelbogen sein), kein schlechtes Gerät. Farben sind ehe immer Geschmackssache. Ach ja, die Bremsleitung der VR-Bremse könntest du auch noch ein Stück kürzen.


----------



## dreamdeep (30. August 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Bis auf den Sattel und das Remotekabel der SK i900 (die Verlegung solltest du noch optimieren, denn voll ausgefahren, muss da nicht solch ein Kabelbogen sein)



Ich würde das Kabel auch unten rum verlegen. Eine Zugführung für Remotestützen gibt es übrigens für 30 als Option "ab Werk". Kannst Dir aber auch einfach für vorne einen Kabelclip bei Nicolai bestellen und für hinten, unterhalb der Umlenkhebel eine Magura Klebeclip verwenden.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k494/a369/leitungsfuehrung-kunststoff-1-stueck.html


----------



## Tante-Emma (30. August 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip
> 
> Den Dämpfer kann man bei Rockshox tunen lassen - das heißt von b nach e oder umgekehrt. Kostet wenn ich mich recht erinnere ca 30  und die Fracht hin.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Das ist ja mal ein äußerst interessanter Tip, anstatt gleich den richtigen Dämpfer zu bekommen, soll man einen funkelnagelneuen Dämpfer auf eigene Kosten zum tunen einschicken? Schon klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (30. August 2010)

Tante-Emma schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein äußerst interessanter Tip, anstatt gleich den richtigen Dämpfer zu bekommen, soll man einen funkelnagelneuen Dämpfer auf eigene Kosten zum tunen einschicken? Schon klar.



ebenfalls ein großer Kritikpunkt meinserseits! Habe meinen RP32 auch eingschicken müssen, weil das Setup von Nicolai mal gar nicht ging!


----------



## Ongele (31. August 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich würde das Kabel auch unten rum verlegen. Eine Zugführung für Remotestützen gibt es übrigens für 30 als Option "ab Werk". Kannst Dir aber auch einfach für vorne einen Kabelclip bei Nicolai bestellen und für hinten, unterhalb der Umlenkhebel eine Magura Klebeclip verwenden.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k494/a369/leitungsfuehrung-kunststoff-1-stueck.html



Danke für denn Tip


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (31. August 2010)

Ongele schrieb:


> Danke für denn Tip



Und anstatt da 3,29 Euro für zu zahlen gehst Du lieber mal zum Elektriker Deines Vertrauens und lässt Dir so ein Ding schenken.


----------



## Ongele (31. August 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Und anstatt da 3,29 Euro für zu zahlen gehst Du lieber mal zum Elektriker Deines Vertrauens und lässt Dir so ein Ding schenken.



Noch besser ICH HAB FEUER GEMNACHT
und habe einfach noch mal das kabel neu verlegt und mit einem neuen kabelbinder befestigt...

Andreas


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2010)

da is ja mein nächster dämpfer...
so in RAW is das helius AM super schöön. 





Aus der bildergalerie vom Testmaen


----------



## mrt1N (31. August 2010)

Hört doch endlich auf mit den lecker Bildern! Ich will doch auch eins haben!


----------



## Helium (31. August 2010)




----------



## acid-driver (31. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> da is ja mein nächster dämpfer...



jep, ich glaub meiner auch 

wurde mal zeit, das RS so einen rausbringt


----------



## HypnoKröte (31. August 2010)

Absolut Porno, ich bin grad eh am umbauen, wenn sichs zieht geht der Frame zu dir Artur. Der Raw Look bringt erst die guten Schweißnähte zur Geltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> der Frame zu dir Artur.



aha u. was genau soll ich damit machen ?


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wurde mal zeit, das RS so einen rausbringt



 einen RS dämpfer mit   Piggyback   fordere ich schon seit jahren ein, beim Rock Shox mann Elmar Keineke


----------



## acid-driver (31. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> einen RS dämpfer mit   Piggyback   fordere ich schon seit jahren ein, beim Rock Shox mann Elmar Keineke



jetzt wurdest du wohl erhört


----------



## HypnoKröte (31. August 2010)

Lack ab und Kugeln oder so, hauptsache Raw


----------



## dreamdeep (31. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> da is ja mein nächster dämpfer...
> so in RAW is das helius AM super schöön.


Ja, absolut. Rein optisch trauere ich meinen RAW AM auch immer noch hinterher. Rückblickend war die Pflege aber eine Katastrophe im Vergleich zu einem elox Rahmen.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2010)

@Flo
man kann den rahmen ja erst reinigen u. mit entsprechenden mittel(chen)  konservieren. 

@Sahin
normalerweise mache ich das nicht bei rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (31. August 2010)

Ja, hätte ich vermutlich damals machen sollen. Habe meinen nur mit ScotchBright mattiert. War halt recht empfindlich gegen Schweiß. Trotz allem ist ein eloxierter Rahmen einfach super pflegeleicht.


----------



## frankweber (31. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> einen RS dämpfer mit Piggyback fordere ich schon seit jahren ein, beim Rock Shox mann Elmar Keineke


Ja, arthur und es soll sogar noch ein vivid air hizukommen, wenn das stimmt, was so in der Presse stand.

Ist der monarch plus denn schon irgendwo geliefert worden?

Gruß Frank


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Ja, arthur und es soll sogar noch ein vivid air hizukommen, wenn das stimmt, was so in der Presse stand.
> 
> Ist der monarch plus denn schon irgendwo geliefert worden?
> 
> Gruß Frank



jepp Frank
einzich manko,- der  vivid air hat den Piggyback  in falscher richtung


----------



## böser_wolf (31. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> da is ja mein nächster dämpfer...
> so in RAW is das helius AM super schöön.
> 
> 
> ...



na sauber jetzt muß ich mir das am auf der eurobike
genau anschauen 

was neues wird kommen


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> was neues wird kommen



suppa


----------



## böser_wolf (31. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> suppa



ich hab doch zeit immer noch krank geschrieben 
da geh ich in der fußgängerzone betteln

ich hab aber das AC ins auge gefasst


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich hab aber das AC ins auge gefasst



auch gut...






gut besserung.


----------



## frankweber (31. August 2010)

Tante-Emma schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein äußerst interessanter Tip, anstatt gleich den richtigen Dämpfer zu bekommen, soll man einen funkelnagelneuen Dämpfer auf eigene Kosten zum tunen einschicken? Schon klar.


 

Nervenschonender ist das manchmal, als sich ewig zu ärgern
es gibt auch die Situation, dass irgendjemand sich über den Tipp freut, der einen vorhandenen Dämpfer tunen möchte und nicht nur Deine Situation einen Neuen falsch bestellt/ gelieferten Dämpfer zu haben 

Gruß Frank


----------



## trek 6500 (1. September 2010)

das schwefelgelbe ist der hammer !!!


----------



## KHUJAND (1. September 2010)

krasses AM frisch von der eurobike.





pic by Grinsekater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (1. September 2010)

Um ehrlich zu sein, dass finde ich den sinnlosesten Aufbau für das AM den N auf die Beine gestellt hat. Aber man wollte halt zum CCDB was adäquates hinstellen.
Das Gesamtgewicht wäre interssant. Totem Truvativ-Parts und vor allem die Veltec-Laufräder zählen ja nicht zu den leichtesten Teilchen.
Was mir allerdings ein Rätsel ist, warum man bei einem 1.5 Steuerrohr dann eine 180er-Gabel verbauen darf?
Hätte ich dass je gewusst dann wäre ich jetzt auch schon AM-Fahrer und nicht FR-Fritze der nur 555mm-Gabelhöhe verbauen darf


----------



## sluette (1. September 2010)

wobei die V-Two laufträder mit 1875g aber auch nicht die schwersten sind. für den einsatzbereich finde ich das völlig ok.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. September 2010)

warum sinnlos,-
es ist ein "light-freerider"  einzig was nicht passt,-ist die silberne gabel .
mische nie silber+gold.


----------



## dreamdeep (1. September 2010)

Der Aufbau ist spitze! Nur statt der schweren Totem, wäre eine 36 180 imho die bessere Wahl gewesen.

Die Lösung mit dem Creek Angleset ist spitze. Ich muss einen neuen AM Rahmen bestellen, möchte wer mein orangenes AM kaufen?


----------



## KHUJAND (1. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich muss einen neuen AM Rahmen bestellen,



also doch !


----------



## ichoe (1. September 2010)

als ob nicolai wüsste wie mein zukünftiges am aussehen soll...frage mich nur ob da rote hope naben reinpassen,rein optisch??


----------



## frankweber (1. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> warum sinnlos,-
> es ist ein "light-freerider" einzig was nicht passt,-ist die silberne gabel .
> *mische nie silber+gold.*





Ich kenn da ein bike da hat es Dir gefallen 

Gruß Frank


----------



## KHUJAND (1. September 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Ich kenn da ein bike da hat es Dir gefallen
> ...



mag sein,-  
aber in dem fall stört die fette silberne totem doch sehr.


----------



## dreamdeep (1. September 2010)

ichoe schrieb:


> frage mich nur ob da rote hope naben reinpassen,rein optisch??


nein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (1. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mag sein,-
> aber in dem fall stört die fette silberne totem doch sehr.


 

und wenn Du Recht hast hast Du Recht .........die silberne Gabel an dem bici nic´ht nici.


----------



## Testmaen (1. September 2010)

Geht das nur mir so oder meint ihr nicht auch, dass diese Gabel ins Rad gehört .. ?!


----------



## HypnoKröte (1. September 2010)

Sieht aus wien normales AM wieso darf der ne 180 er verbauen ?


----------



## acid-driver (1. September 2010)

der steuersatz sieht ziemlich flach aus. evtl passt das dann wieder mit der einbaulänge. 

das rad hat ja wohl firma nicolai selber aufgebaut, also wirds wohl passen


----------



## Kontragonist (1. September 2010)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Geht das nur mir so oder meint ihr nicht auch, dass diese Gabel ins Rad gehört .. ?!



Nö, die 180er Fox gefällt mir nich. Da gehen mir die Tauchrohre zu weit nach unten über die Achse raus  Wenns ne 180er sein muss, dann die Totem Solo Air  Die Lyric wär aber wahrscheinlich die richtige Wahl 



HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Sieht aus wien normales AM wieso darf der ne 180 er verbauen ?



Wegen des AFR-Unterrohrs? Wegen des (semi?) integrierten Steuersatzes, durch den die Totem nicht mehr viel zu lang für den Rahmen ist? Weil Kalle mit seinem eigenen Kram machen kann, was er will? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## HypnoKröte (1. September 2010)

Wat soll den dann bitte die Doppelmoral ? Kunden dürfen keine 180 er verbauen auf die Eurobike kommen se aber mim 180 AM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (1. September 2010)

ist keine 180er, die da abgebildet ist, ist ne 160er 

(also die fox )


----------



## HypnoKröte (1. September 2010)

Mir gehts um die Totem 180.


----------



## Kontragonist (1. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ist keine 180er, die da abgebildet ist, ist ne 160er
> 
> (also die fox )



Ach so  dachte es geht um 180er im AM und bin dann einfach davon ausgegangen, dass die gemeint ist. Dann ist es natürlich ne schicke Fox  aber die 180er Fox geht mir trotzdem nich rein


----------



## acid-driver (1. September 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Wat soll den dann bitte die Doppelmoral ? Kunden dürfen keine 180 er verbauen auf die Eurobike kommen se aber mim 180 AM.




also dem AM vom dreamdeep sehe ich das afr unterrohr jetzt nicht unbedingt an. 
außerdem könnte das wie gesagt über das 1.5 steuerrohr mit dem flachen steuersatz passen.


----------



## Schnapsi (2. September 2010)

HypnoKröte: Warum Doppelmoral? Auf Eurobike kommt von vielen Herstellern was neues. Und 180er Freigabe gabs auch schon vorher auf Wunsch, siehe Dreamdeep's Bike. Ebenso wie die neue Dämpferlänge. Ist aber eben (noch?) nicht alles Standard. Dazu brauchts mind. das AFR-Unterrohr.


----------



## MasterAss (2. September 2010)

Moin Zusammen!
Ich habe demnächst vor mir ein Helius AM aufzubauen.
Generelle Frage stellt sich nach der Größe. Auf der neuen Nicolai-HP finde ich kein Geosheet mit allen Größenangaben.

Ich bin 1,85m und habe ne SL von ca. 82cm. Bei meinem jetzigem Canyon fahre ich nen L-Rahmen mit ner Oberrohrlänge von ca. 610mm (horizontal).

Geplantes Einsatzgebiet des Helius: Touren-Enduro mit technischen(verblockt und/oder steil) Abfahrten und flowiger Hausrunde. Kaum Bikepark (wenn überhaupt 1x im Jahr) und der große Dropper bin ich auch nicht.

Wichtig für steile Abfahrten ist flacher Lenkwinkel. Als Gabel hatte ich die 170er Lyrik anvisiert. Ob 2-Step oder Solo-Air weiß ich noch nicht, kommt drauf an ob ich mit nem Spanngurt zum Absenken arrangiere. Das Handling sollte agil sein, so dass man problemlos um Kehren fahren kann (Bike versetzen).

Was meint ihr? M oder L??


----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Wat soll den .



cooler Ruhrpott slang ausem Süden.


----------



## flyingscot (2. September 2010)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,85m und habe ne SL von ca. 82cm.



Von der Beinlänge passt das M schonmal problemlos. Ich habe hier eine SL von 87cm (trotz nur 1.80m Länge) und da brauche ich schon eine extra lange Sattelstütze.

Allerdings dürfte es bei deinen 1.85m auf dem M-Rahmen sehr beengt zugehen. Ich fahre das M schon mit eher langem 75mm-Vorbau und es ist für mein Gefühl schon sehr kompakt. 

Daher, gerade weil es im Tourenbereich eingesetzt werden soll: Größe L und dann einen kurzen Vorbau.


----------



## dreamdeep (2. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> also dem AM vom dreamdeep sehe ich das afr unterrohr jetzt nicht unbedingt an.
> außerdem könnte das wie gesagt über das 1.5 steuerrohr mit dem flachen steuersatz passen.



Yep, genau. Ich kann optisch keinen Unterschied bei meinem AFR Unterrohr erkennen, müsste man mal mit der Schieblehre nachmessen, kann aber auch sein, dass sich nur die Wandstärke unterscheidet.


----------



## MasterAss (2. September 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Von der Beinlänge passt das M schonmal problemlos. Ich habe hier eine SL von 87cm (trotz nur 1.80m Länge) und da brauche ich schon eine extra lange Sattelstütze.
> 
> Allerdings dürfte es bei deinen 1.85m auf dem M-Rahmen sehr beengt zugehen. Ich fahre das M schon mit eher langem 75mm-Vorbau und es ist für mein Gefühl schon sehr kompakt.
> 
> Daher, gerade weil es im Tourenbereich eingesetzt werden soll: Größe L und dann einen kurzen Vorbau.



Danke für deine Aussage, hilft mir schon mal sehr weiter! Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit dem RP23 im Nicolai?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (2. September 2010)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit dem RP23 im Nicolai?



Ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden, auch wenn das Ansprechen wohl eher schlecht sein soll. D.h. er saugt halt nicht jeden Kiesel auf... aber wenn es ruppiger zur Sache geht, hatte ich bisher keinen Grund zum Meckern.

Als Test werde ich mir aber mal eine passende Feder für meinen DHX-Coil besorgen und wenn die Performance so unglaublich viel besser ist, wie einige sagen, ggf. nochmal über einen Ersatz nachdenken.


----------



## Mythilos (2. September 2010)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Danke fÃ¼r deine Aussage, hilft mir schon mal sehr weiter! Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit dem RP23 im Nicolai?



ich hatte meinen neu auch von Nicolai und den hab ich wenig spÃ¤ter erstmal zu Toxo schicken mÃ¼ssen, weil das Setup nicht gut war. Jetzt bin ich mit dem sehr zufrieden. Es ist halt ein LuftdÃ¤mpfer und je mehr Druck Du da rein machst, desto unsensibler wird er ansprechen. Von der Performance insgesamt bin ich jedoch sehr zufrieden!

Fahre aber kein Bikepark und bin auch eher Touren-orientiert...aber man wÃ¤chst ja mit seinen Aufgaben und da animiert mich das AM. Wie es aber im Leben so ist, da hat jeder unterschiedliche AnsprÃ¼che und Ziele...Drauf setzen und testen.
Ich finde wenn man da 2.000â¬ investiert, dann kann man ruhig auch mal 70â¬ in eine Fahrt zum HÃ¤ndler zum Testen investieren...


----------



## acid-driver (2. September 2010)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen!
> Ich habe demnächst vor mir ein Helius AM aufzubauen.
> Generelle Frage stellt sich nach der Größe. Auf der neuen Nicolai-HP finde ich kein Geosheet mit allen Größenangaben.
> 
> ...



M-sitzrohr mit L-rahmen. 
ich fahre selber das AM in M und habe in etwa deine maße, wünsche mir aber manchmal ein etwas längeres oberrohr. 
von L rate ich allerdings aufgrund der schrittlänge ab.


----------



## luk! (2. September 2010)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? M oder L??



Geo-Daten
Definitiv ein L-Oberrohr! M wirr dir bei der Größe und den relativ kurzen Beinen unter Garantie zu kurz sein! (wenn du nicht gerade extrem kompakte Rahmen bevorzugst)
Sitzrohr M, wenn du eine lange Stütze fahren würdest und gerne sehr viel Schrittfreiheit hast, sollte ein S-Sitzrohr auch noch passen. Merkwürdigerweise ist der Sprung von S zu M ziemlich groß, wird wohl am Gusset liegen
Wenn du einen flachen Lenkwinkel möchtest, solltest du ein 1,5er Steuerrohr nehmen um den Lenkwinkel anpassen zu können.
Das ist ja der Vorteil von Nicolai, du baust dir einfach deine Vorlieben zusammen.


----------



## Tante-Emma (3. September 2010)

Wird, wenn man für einen L Rahmen ein M Sitzrohr ordert, nur das Sitzrohr gekürzt o. fällt das Oberrohr dann auch tiefer ab u. die Geo ändert sich dementsprechend?


----------



## Brainspiller (3. September 2010)

so weit ich weiss bleibt der abstand vom tretlager bis oberkante oberrohr gleich. (ist wegen der kinematik, sonst hätte jede rahmengröße ein unterschiedliches Verhalten der Hinterbaufederung)

Was sich ändert ist lediglich der teil des sitzrohres der über das oberrohr hinaus ragt.

Die maximale sattelhöhe beeinflusst das jedoch nicht, da die stütze immer bis zur Unterkante oberrohr eingeschoben sein muss.


----------



## c_w (3. September 2010)

So isses... in der Hinsicht ist ein längeres Sitzrohr eh nur eine rein optische Sache! S Sitzrohr ist bei M Rahmen imho immer empfehlenswert, es sei denn man, ist ein "großer" M Fahrer und es sähe sonst sehr bescheiden aus...


----------



## flyingscot (3. September 2010)

So ganz kann das nicht sein, der Abstand Tretlager - Unterkante Oberrohr ist bei meinem M-Rahmen 31cm und bei den L-Rahmen einiger hier im Forum definitiv 34cm... auch wenn Falco hier im Forum schon mal geschrieben hatte, dass es gleich sein soll. 

Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5737578#post5737578


----------



## dreamdeep (7. September 2010)

Auf der AM Seite ist jetzt der purple elox Rahmen zu sehen. Zwar keine Farbkombi für die Ewigkeit, aber ein geiles Gerät 

http://www.nicolai.net/22-0-Helius+AM.html


...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (7. September 2010)

sehr geil


----------



## acid-driver (7. September 2010)

gut, dass wir nicht bei ner standard-firma kaufen, wo es jahr für jahr nur 1-2 designs gibt. 
denn DAS würd ich mir ganz sicher nicht kaufen :kotz:
es lebe mattschwarz


----------



## dreamdeep (7. September 2010)




----------



## KloBoBBerLe (7. September 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Daher, gerade weil es im Tourenbereich eingesetzt werden soll: Größe L und dann einen kurzen Vorbau.



Ich würde eher, gerade weil es als verspielter Enduro-Tourer eingesetzt werden soll, einen 75 mm-Vorbau wählen, oder täusche ich mich da? Mit einem zu kurzen Vorbau kommt man ja keine Berge mehr hoch... 

Die kurzen Vorbauten sind eher für reine Abfahrtsorientierung denke ich...


----------



## dreamdeep (7. September 2010)

Ich komme mit meinem 50mm Vorbau im uphill gut zurecht (hatte anfangs einen 75mm montiert). 
Zusammen mit dem 78cm Altlas FR ist mein Cockpit nun aber schon sehr abfahrstorientiert. Auf langen strecken oder im Uphill fasse ich da gerne auch mal etwas mehr in die Mitte (an den Flansch der Griffe). Dafür macht es bergab aber umso mehr spaß.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. September 2010)

Ich brauch jetzt auch endlich ein AM! Bei den ganzen Fotos hier...

Ach, geht das schon wieder los: Farben überlegen, AFR-Unterrohr j/n, Lenkwinkel?, AFR-Kettenstreben j/n, 1.5?... Und dann alles wieder der Frau erklären müssen ("warum hat das Fahrrad eine andere Farbe?").

Was gibt es schöneres? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (7. September 2010)

Deep Purple mit rot und grün............ich brauch Platz .....glaub ich muss meine Fremdfabrikate  verkloppen  oder anbauen.


----------



## Harvester (7. September 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> ... Und dann alles wieder der Frau erklären müssen ("warum hat das Fahrrad eine andere Farbe?").
> 
> Was gibt es schöneres? ;-)


 

Meine Erfahrung: ist die Farbe gleich ist auch das Bike gleich- soll heißen die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Bikes fällt der Frau (meist) nicht auf sondern nur ob es eine andere Farbe hat...


----------



## mrt1N (7. September 2010)

Du hast Sorgen! 

Ich hätte gerne ein AM, aber kann es mir zumindest neu als angehender Student nicht erlauben. Vielleicht läuft mir irgendwann was passendes gebrauchtes über den Weg.

Wenn man halt einmal richtig Gefallen gefunden hat an den Nicolais ist es schwierig sich noch für was anderes begeistern zu können.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. September 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung: ist die Farbe gleich ist auch das Bike gleich- soll heißen die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Bikes fällt der Frau (meist) nicht auf sondern nur ob es eine andere Farbe hat...



 stimmt!
Wäre ja ein Versuch wert...


----------



## Brainspiller (8. September 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ach, geht das schon wieder los: Farben überlegen, AFR-Unterrohr j/n, Lenkwinkel?, AFR-Kettenstreben j/n, 1.5



Die Überlegungen hatte ich alle auch.
Ich habe am Hauprahmen den kompletten AFR Rohrsatz, ne Custom Geo und 1.5 genommen.
Das ganze dann noch in pulverbeschichtet.

Mein Rad wiegt ohne irgendwelche richtig schweren Teile wohl so um die 16kg. Für mich ist das OK, aber das summiert sich halt schnell auf.

Allein durch das Pulver hast du vermutlich schon +200g dann noch angenommene +80g für AFR Unterrohr, dann noch was für 1.5 gegenüber 1 1/8...
Da kommt schnell viel zusammen.

Falls dich jetzt interessiert was mein Rahmen wiegt: kann ich dir nicht sagen. Einzeln habe ich ihn leider nicht gewogen.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Auf der AM Seite ist jetzt der purple elox Rahmen zu sehen. Zwar keine Farbkombi für die Ewigkeit, aber ein geiles Gerät
> 
> http://www.nicolai.net/22-0-Helius+AM.html
> 
> ...



Flo
aber nur mit  purple  lila hammerschmidt. 
damit das seltsame konstruiren in dem bereich auhört (sorry)


----------



## dreamdeep (9. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Flo
> aber nur mit  purple  lila hammerschmidt.
> damit das seltsame konstruiren in dem bereich auhört (sorry)



Ne Du. Ich find den Rahmen in der Farbe total geil, aber für mich wäre das trotzdem nichts. Stell Dir mal die Fox darin vor, das würde absolut nicht passen. Den Rahmen muss man mit Neuteilen aufbauen und farblich alles sorgfältig abstimmen, sonst passt nachher gar nichts


----------



## 525Rainer (9. September 2010)

der rahmen braucht einfach genug andere eloxierte farbige teile dann sieht er wenn man schnell genug damit fährt weiss aus.


----------



## HypnoKröte (10. September 2010)

Nachdems mich gestern böse gewürfelt hat leider nur Pics im Keller. 





Neue 180 er Scheiben vorne und hinten mit angemessener Dicke. 





CFK Kefü von Kuka 





Thomson Elite 50mm 0grad und Truvativ Holzfeller WC in 710mm und 30 mm Rise.


----------



## followupup (10. September 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Thomson Elite 50mm 0grad und Truvativ Holzfeller WC in 710mm und 30 mm Rise.



schicker vorbau, gewicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (10. September 2010)

176 g ha gleich Ti Schrauben rein gemacht, sind um die 165g. Ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt Latte. Lenker wiegt auch 80 g mehr wie der Alter Scheiben kommen nochmal mit 100g plus daher, aber hat sich alles bei meinem Sturz gestern bezahlt gemacht, Bike steht da wie ne 1.


----------



## timtim (10. September 2010)

beste vorbau ever............m.m.
in 1,5 sieht er noch n tick besser aus

tim²


----------



## c_w (11. September 2010)

Mein Bikekram liegt auch in so Plastikkisten mit blauem Deckel ;-)


----------



## softbiker (11. September 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> beste vorbau ever............m.m.
> in 1,5 sieht er noch n tick besser aus
> 
> tim²



Nein es geht noch schöner.
->Chromag Ranger Stem


----------



## dreamdeep (11. September 2010)

Mir gefällt der Thomson deutlich besser...


----------



## HypnoKröte (11. September 2010)

Der Vorbau ist ebenso gut verarbeitet wie die Masterpiece Stütze, Wenn die Jungs 34 er Stützen bauen würden hätte ich so eine auch an meinem Carbon HT. Nur Top das Zeug


----------



## sluette (12. September 2010)

yeahhhaaaa ! thomson for ever:







obwohl ich als hope yunkie schonmal über einen wechsel auf den hope dh vorbau überlegt habe ...


----------



## Ti-Max (12. September 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> obwohl ich als hope yunkie schonmal über einen wechsel auf den hope dh vorbau überlegt habe ...



Oder den 2010er FR Vorbau von Hope. Optisch ein Traum und noch recht leicht. In 50 mm 132 Gramm in 70 mm 144 Gramm. 

Habe ich vor wenigen Tagen für mein neues Projekt bekommen

Fahr aktuell den Thomson am Argon. Ist schön aber auch recht klobig.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## acid-driver (12. September 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Oder den 2010er FR Vorbau von Hope. Optisch ein Traum und noch recht leicht. In 50 mm 132 Gramm in 70 mm 144 Gramm.



hast du das nachgewogen?
worin unterscheiden sich der FR und der normale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (12. September 2010)

Das Hope Teil möchte ich auch gern auf der Waage sehn.


----------



## Ti-Max (12. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hast du das nachgewogen?
> worin unterscheiden sich der FR und der normale?



Jepp, habe ich.

Der FR ist der "normale" Hope Vorbau, wie es ihn bislang auch gab nur in der neueren Version/Design bis 70 mm.

Ab 90 mm heißt der dann nur noch CC-Vorbau, ob der technisch anders ist, weiß ich nun nicht.

Handelt sich um diesen hier:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49237

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## HypnoKröte (12. September 2010)

Naja schön find ich den ja jetzt nicht wirklich.


----------



## acid-driver (12. September 2010)

das problem ist, ich würde gerne von dem asia-schrott wegkommen. 

da fallen mir nur hope und thomson ein. 

gibts "echte" gewichte vom thomson x 70 in 0° ?


----------



## sluette (12. September 2010)

also ich meine diesen hier:






das ist doch der DH, oder ? den finde ich schon sehr klasse.


----------



## acid-driver (12. September 2010)

jau, das ist der DH. hört sich leider relativ schwer an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (12. September 2010)

vorbau sollte meiner meinung zur stütze passen. und die hopestützen finde ich nicht so dolle. deshalb bleibt es für mich bei thomson


----------



## dreamdeep (12. September 2010)




----------



## KHUJAND (13. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> vorbau sollte meiner meinung zur stütze passen. und die hopestützen finde ich nicht so dolle. deshalb bleibt es für mich bei thomson



Genau sooo


----------



## HypnoKröte (13. September 2010)

LoL 210 da kann der 50 nie im Leben 130g wiegen. Ich scheiss auf die 80 Euro für den Thomson den ich bezahlt hab weil der 1. Zur Stürze passt 2. eine schöne organische Form hat und 3. Beim Gewicht nicht faked


----------



## acid-driver (13. September 2010)

die 210 sind aber vom DH, nicht vom FR. 

der thomson ist auch ne schöne option. wieviel kann man durch titanschrauben einsparen? passen die syntace-schrauben?


----------



## HypnoKröte (13. September 2010)

Sind M5x15 o 18 je nach Vorrat bei Titanschrauben.ch. Ich denk der Syntace hat M6. 
Ich werd ihn mal mit Ti Schrauben wiegen.


----------



## acid-driver (13. September 2010)

wenn, würde es bei mir eh der 70mm vorbau werden. 
aber du könntest einfach mal die stahlschrauben wiegen, die drin waren.



bild ist aus dem "teile auf der wage" teil des forenalbums geklaut


----------



## HypnoKröte (13. September 2010)

Also Stahl 6 x sind 24g , konische Ti-Schrauben sind 12g


----------



## acid-driver (13. September 2010)

sind ~143g für den 70mm vorbau. ich glaub die 26g mehr gegenüber dem f149 reißens nicht raus 
schreib ich den mal auf die wunschliste


----------



## softbiker (13. September 2010)

50mm Chromag
Ich mag diese 50mm-Block-Vorbauten nicht. Das finde ich sieht nach nem Klumpen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (14. September 2010)

ne, an dem chromag wirkt die lenker-klemmung irgendwie zu schmal, mag ich nicht. ich steh auf hope, thomson oder syntace. aber schön hier soviele varianten zu sehen.


----------



## Ponch (14. September 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> yeahhhaaaa ! thomson for ever:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht an dem Rahmen irgenwdie nicht schön aus.
Der Thomson wirkt viel viel besser wenn er an einem 1,5" oder tapered Steuerrohr mit integriertem Steuersatz verbaut wird.
Hier wirkt das zusammen mit dem Steuersatz viel zu massiv und sehr aufgesetzt.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. September 2010)

Ponch schrieb:


> und sehr aufgesetzt.



Setzt du deinen vorbau nicht auf ?


----------



## luk! (14. September 2010)

Auch ein sehr schöner Vorbau ist der Split-Second von Po1nt Racing. Und kein Taiwan-Schrott.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. September 2010)

Yep, die Po1nt Sachen sind super, hab mittlerweile die Podium Pedale an menem AM und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Ponch (14. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Setzt du deinen vorbau nicht auf ?



Mit aufgesetzt meine ich das er einfach nichts ins Gesamtbild passt. Der Vorbau ist zu fett für den Rahmen (insbesondere für das Steuerrohr).
Er sieht da einfach fehl am Platze aus.
Dagegen wirkt er an großen Steuerrohren mit integrierter oberer Steuersatzschale wirklich hübsch.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. September 2010)

Dann erfreu Dich dran, dass er auf deinem Colani Bike gut aussieht und verschon uns hier mit deinem Postings. Das Dir Nicolai nicht gefällt, hast Du schon im News-Bereich zu genüge kundgetan. Hier interessiert das niemand!

Und bitte Jungs, lasst uns Ponch von jetzt an doch einfach ignorieren, so einen Troll können wir hier echt nicht brauchen.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Dann erfreu Dich dran, dass er auf deinem Colani Bike gut aussieht und verschon uns hier mit deinem Postings. Das Dir Nicolai nicht gefällt, hast Du schon im News-Bereich zu genüge kundgetan. Hier interessiert das niemand!
> 
> Und bitte Jungs, lasst uns Ponch von jetzt an doch einfach ignorieren, so einen Troll können wir hier echt nicht brauchen.



   






mein cocpit passt mir gut.  

@luk!
finde deinen gezeigten vorbau zu dirtlastig.


----------



## Ponch (14. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Dann erfreu Dich dran, dass er auf deinem Colani Bike gut aussieht und verschon uns hier mit deinem Postings. Das Dir Nicolai nicht gefällt, hast Du schon im News-Bereich zu genüge kundgetan. Hier interessiert das niemand!
> 
> Und bitte Jungs, lasst uns Ponch von jetzt an doch einfach ignorieren, so einen Troll können wir hier echt nicht brauchen.



Was hast du denn für ein Problem? Das bezog sich auf den Vorbau zum Steuerrohr/Steuersatz und hat NICHTS mit Nicolai zu tun.
Dünnes Fell Kindchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (14. September 2010)

Was dass fürn Lenker Artur ?


----------



## stuk (14. September 2010)

khujand: schonmal über matchmaker nachgedacht? wirkt dann noch aufgeräumter, insb. bei dem schicken schwarzen Lenker!
und mach mal den spacer oben drauf ab (wenn du deine endgültige position gefunden hast)!
mfG


----------



## softbiker (14. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mein cocpit passt mir gut.
> 
> @luk!
> finde deinen gezeigten vorbau zu dirtlastig.





Artur wo sind denn die matchmaker? 

Sieht alles so schöne aus und dann diese häßlichen silbernen Schellen.  nene


----------



## softbiker (14. September 2010)

Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke


----------



## stuk (14. September 2010)

:
jooo


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. September 2010)

Der Spacer bleibt weil die Gabel evtl mal zu mir wandert :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (14. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> und mach mal den spacer oben drauf ab !



ne is so stabiler  

@Sahin ist ein sunnline  V1 -N- edition,- 
also schwarz gepulvert mit untergepulverten -N-´s

in 3 wochen gibtz wieder haufenweise Lyriks.


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. September 2010)

Geilo, der Lenker sieht echt gut aus, weist du noch was der wog ?


----------



## stuk (14. September 2010)

HypnoKröte: Dein Rad wird auch immer schwerer und fürs Gröbere "freigegeben"?
so vom Leichtbauprojekt zum normalen leichten AM. 
wie kommt es dazu?


----------



## KHUJAND (14. September 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Geilo, der Lenker sieht echt gut aus, weist du noch was der wog ?



keine ahnung.- lag gut+leicht in der hand...


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. September 2010)

Gutes Auge Stuk :-D. Joa also anfangs wars ja ganz lustig aber wenn man realistisch fährt dann waren mir die verbauten teile zu teuer ums sie mal so wieder zu ersetzen. 

Im Überblick Vorbau Syntace geg Thomson 20g plus 
                 Lenker  Syntace geg Truvativ 70g plus
Griffe   Schaumstoff geg Schraub 80 g plus 
                 Stütze EC90 Zero gege Thomson Masterpiece 40 g plus 
Sattel Speedneedle geg. Speci 80 g plus 
                 Scheiben Allis gege Avid 100 g plus 

Alles in allem hat es sich aber bewährt, hatte neulich meinen 1. Sturz bei 30 Sachen, udn was soll ich sagen das Bike steht da wie ne 1 mit den ganzen CFK Sachen hätte ich jetzt min einen leichten Kapitalschaden davon getragen.


----------



## stuk (14. September 2010)

hoffe dir ist nix passiert!!!

das AM geht auch ein wenig schwerer noch gut nach vorne und nix ist wichtiger als ein für sich selbst passenden und sicheren Aufbau der so leicht wie sinnvoll (nicht möglich) ist.
mfg


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. September 2010)

Danke nur hier undda ein paar Schürfwunden und noch Schmerzen im Ellbogen und der Schulter aber alles nich weiter tragisch. 

Kann dir nur zustimmen, das AM bleibt auch mit 14 KG eines der besten Allround Bikes die ich kenne. Wenn ichs schneller möchte steig ich halt auf mein 8 Kg HT :-D 
Wegen der Gabel bin ich halt noch unschlüssig, der Hinterbau mit Luftdämpfer ist einfach um einiges effektiver wie die Gabel an der Front, aber eine Chance lass ich der Gabel noch.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. September 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Kann dir nur zustimmen,




und wer hat dir das von anfang an gesagt ?


----------



## dreamdeep (14. September 2010)

Wir? 

Hau noch ne 160mm Gabel rein und gut ist 

Ich habe mein Aufbau mittlerweile, entgegen meines ursprünglichen Plans, von 14,89 auf 15,2kg "aufgelastet". Durch Ardent in 2.6 und ebenfalls den Race Face Atlas FR, aber was solls, funktioniert so viel besser. Und nachdem ich die Druckspuren im Klemmbereich von meinem 3 Jahre alten Monkeylight DH Carbon Lenker gesehen habe, obwohl korrekt mit 4,5nm und Carbonpaste montiert, fahre ich ab jetzt lieber wieder Alu.




...


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. September 2010)

Der Artur natürlich :-D

Gabel wie gesagt, dachte an die Lyrik 2 Step.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (14. September 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> an die Lyrik 2 Step.




ohh ja... meine funzt absolut super. hab mein AM schön straff abgestimmt,- es fährt sich direckt wie ein hadttail mit ordentlich reserven.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. September 2010)

Das 2-step System ist aber ziemlich schwer. Ich hab nur die Gewichte vom Totem 2-step, 320g alleine für die Einheit + irgendwas um die 135mö Öl. Eine U-Turn Coil sollte vom Gewicht doch auf das gleiche kommen und man hat die Perfomance einer Stahlfeder.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/588718


----------



## KHUJAND (14. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Perfomance einer Stahlfeder.



wenn man´s  möchte.


----------



## stuk (14. September 2010)

jaaaa kann die u-turn coil nur empfeheln. meine ist zwar noch zu hart abgestimmt, dachte das gibt sich noch, aber jetzt nach ca. 1200 KM nutzt sie meist nur 70% des federwegs. und das obwohl der SAG eigentlich stimmt. druckstufen sind alle offen. jetzt kommt ne weichere Feder rein und dann ist es noch besser.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wenn man´s  möchte.



Klar, das wäre natürlich von Vorteil


----------



## BOSTAD (14. September 2010)

Geiler Lenker!


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. September 2010)

Ja wie, also hat die U-Turn Lyrik das selbe Gewicht wie ne 2 Step ?


----------



## stuk (15. September 2010)

plus ca. 100g je nach feder und öl....


----------



## dreamdeep (15. September 2010)

Laut RS für die 2011 RC2 DH

2393g 2-Step / 2426g Coil U-Turn

Keine Ahnung ob die Gewichte so passen. Ein Entscheidungskriterium zwischen 2-step und U-Turn, wäre der geringe Unterschied für mich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. September 2010)

hat jemand infos zu dieser lyrik  ?


----------



## dreamdeep (15. September 2010)

Ist soweit ich weiss ein sondermodell, dass nur Teamfahrern vorbehalten ist.


----------



## stuk (15. September 2010)

ja, ist noch in der Entwicklungs-Testphase und wird an Teamfahrer und Tester verteilt.
dachte auch das wird zu 2011 was, aber das dauert wohl noch.....
finde die schwarzen Rohre sehr schick, fraglich ist nur ob die auch so schick bleiben. MZ und DT hatten da ja mal Probleme mit....
mfg


----------



## ins (15. September 2010)

Die Gabel kommt so nicht in Serie. Erstens ist die DLC Beschichtung extrem teuer(über 1000 pro Gabel) und zweitens ist sie in der Dauerhaltbarkeit beschränkt.


----------



## HypnoKröte (15. September 2010)

@Artur ist ne RC2 gib et auch schon zu kaufen halt ohne die Ninja Beschichtung :-D 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25671_Lyrik-RC2-DH-Coil-Federgabel-Modell-2011.html


----------



## softbiker (15. September 2010)

Einer zufällig grad parat was ich da zur normalen 160er-Lyrik umbauen müsste?
a) möchte ich dass MissionControl weg haben und
b) ne 170mm-Gabel.
Hab da zwar schon sowas mit ner Hülse um auf 170 zu vergrößern, aktuell wegen der Garantiefrage aber noch nicht verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (15. September 2010)

mission control gehört aber zur "normalen" lyrik


----------



## Mythilos (15. September 2010)

ich überleg auch grad..also eigentlich ist die Entscheidung schon gefallen...mir die RC2DH Coil zu holen...

Ich hoff die Uphillperformance leidet nicht darunter.

Dreamdeep konnte mir da schon einiges weiterhelfen! Danke nochmal dafür!


----------



## stuk (15. September 2010)

das ist aber doch eine 170er oder?
war mir bei meiner entscheidung nicht ganz sicher und habe mir eine 160er coil u-turn gekauft. wurde bisher nur ganz selten und nur weil ich beim lange bergauf mal anders sitzen wollte abgesenkt. mit der 160er einstellung kommt man gut bergauf.


----------



## Mythilos (15. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> das ist aber doch eine 170er oder?
> war mir bei meiner entscheidung nicht ganz sicher und habe mir eine 160er coil u-turn gekauft. wurde bisher nur ganz selten und nur weil ich beim lange bergauf mal anders sitzen wollte abgesenkt. mir der 160er einstellung kommt man gut bergauf.



Spitze! Das wollte ich hören!


----------



## stuk (15. September 2010)

ja, gerne, aber was wird deine dh denn dann,170 oder 160 ?


----------



## Mythilos (15. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ja, gerne, aber was wird deine dh denn dann,170 oder 160 ?


RC2DH Coil 170 (da kein 2-Step, respektive U-Turn da ja Coil)


----------



## stuk (15. September 2010)

achtung: u-turn coil gibt es nur in 160
aber ich denke die 10mm machen den kohl nicht fetter


----------



## acid-driver (15. September 2010)

uturn kann man aber pimpen, sodass es 170mm werden


----------



## Mythilos (15. September 2010)

wieviele Umdrehungen sind fürs U-Turn nötig?


----------



## stuk (15. September 2010)

kommt drauf an wie weit du runter möchtest. weniger als 140 würde ich nicht einstellen.
habe die drehungen nicht gezählt, kann ich morgen aber gerne mal machen, absenken geht sehr schnell, ausfahren auch. ist aber beides nicht wirklich während der fahrt möglich. da sind luftabsenksysteme besser.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (15. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wie weit du runter möchtest. weniger als 140 würde ich nicht einstellen.
> habe die drehungen nicht gezählt, kann ich morgen aber gerne mal machen, absenken geht sehr schnell, ausfahren auch. ist aber beides nicht wirklich während der fahrt möglich. da sind luftabsenksysteme besser.
> mfg



ich hatte mal 2000 eine Psylo SL die Gabel war Top, aber das U-Turn habe ich gehaßt...die ewige Rumdereherei...
Aber gut..wenn mans halt macht um aufn Tremalzo hoch zustrampeln...und ansonten überall mit 170mm hoch kommt.. wenn das denn möglich ist mit dem 160->170..ansonsten halt 160


----------



## stuk (16. September 2010)

genauso mach ich das auch.
war grade am See und habe nur um die Stunden den baldo/velo/etc. hoch mal anders zu sitzen am u-turn gedreht. Für Brione, Laghel, passo roc,tenno usw. blieb sie auf 160. 
Für normale kurze auch steile Anstiege ist die Geo des AM mit 160er mehr als ausreichend, wobei es vielleicht auch noch auf die Vorbaulänge ankommt? ich habe einen 80er 0grad. 
und zum thema 170/160: Meine 160er steht 172 hoch in den Rohren. Da ich aber eh noch eine zu harte Feder verbaut habe, kann ich zur tatsächlichen Ausnutzung noch nichts sagen.
mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (22. September 2010)

So, es ist vollbracht, mein neues AM ist bestellt und wie folgt wird es aussehen. Mit Cane Creek Angleset, der Lenkwinkel ist dann also von 65° bis 68° einstellbar.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2010)

ich bin sooo gespannt


----------



## dreamdeep (22. September 2010)

Und ich erst, das wird spitze


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2010)

schade das du so weit weg wohnst.


----------



## stuk (22. September 2010)

welche farbe wird es diesmal?

meins wird grade mit ne neuer bremsanlage, andere Feder in der Gabel und ein paar Kleinteilen vollendet....dann ist es für mich perfekt und fertig.


----------



## ichoe (22. September 2010)

so nachdem ich nun auch auf mein helius am warte, stellt sich für mich noch die frage des steuersatzes....acros AH 07S-DH oder reset 118 HDA...
mich würd mal eure meinung interessieren,lohnt sich der aufpreis für den reset außer das er einfach optisch mehr her macht wie ich finde??

danke schonmal


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2010)

mein sohn fahrt in seinem UFO-DS den acros.
ich hab in meinem helius AM den reset verbaut. 

beide TOP !  jedoch macht der reset technisch u. qualitativ einen besseren eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (22. September 2010)

wird ne glaubensfrage.....sind beide sehr gut. reset baut aber auch sehr hoch, trotzdem wollte den unbedingt haben und bin zufrieden


----------



## dreamdeep (22. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schade das du so weit weg wohnst.



Ja, leider 



stuk schrieb:


> welche farbe wird es diesmal?


Schwarz elox mit gold/blau extraLove, passend zur Fox und zum Angleset. Ausserdem juckt es mich verdammt in den Fingern einen DB einzubauen.

Welche Bremse wird es bei Dir? Sind bei mir nächste Saison auch fällig.

@ichoe: Zum Thema Acros vs Reset schliesse ich mich KHUJAND und stuk an. Falsch machst Du mit beiden nichts.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> DB einzubauen.
> .



DoppellBrückengabel ?


----------



## stuk (22. September 2010)

hört sich schick an, hätte dir aber auch blau elox mit rot elove zugetraut 


wechsel von der guten alten jucy7 auf hope tech m4 183/183. Habe lange hin und her überlegt ob v2 oder m4 aber für mich dürfte die m4 mehr als reichen und leichter und schöner ist sie auch.


----------



## dreamdeep (22. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DoppellBrückengabel ?



Double Barrel
http://www.canecreek.com/component-suspension?product=double-barrel



stuk schrieb:


> hört sich schick an, hätte dir aber auch blau elox mit rot elove zugetraut


Das wäre bestimmt ein schicker Rahmen. Passt aber nicht zu meinen Teilen. Mit der Fox 180 und dem Angleset ist schwarz/gold/blau einfach die Farbkombi 

Die m4 habe ich auch schon angedacht. Schwanke noch zwischen der Hope und der neuen The Cleg 4 Kolbenbremse. Gleiches Gewicht wie die The One, aber 4 Kolben und CNC Made in Germany


----------



## ichoe (22. September 2010)

also die tech m4 kann ich nur empfehlen...optisch und von der verarbeitung sicherlich eine der schönsten bremsen auf dem markt und in sachen bremskraft/dosierbarkeit absolute sahne,ich bin immernoch begeistert!!
einzig der preis is halt heftig aber die cleg steht der m4 da ja in nichts nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (22. September 2010)

Hätte ich die Wahl, dann würde ich mir meine M4 wieder kaufen! Verarbeitung, Aussehen und Funktion ist erste Sahne, die Dosierbarkeit ist fantastisch. Einzig vorn würde ich eine größere Scheibe montieren, also 203//183.


----------



## HypnoKröte (22. September 2010)

Nochmal ein Am Rahmen ? Du hast doch erst den neuen Orangen bekommen oder irre ich


----------



## dreamdeep (22. September 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Nochmal ein Am Rahmen ? Du hast doch erst den neuen Orangen bekommen oder irre ich


Steckst Du mit meiner Freundin unter einer Decke? 

Der orangene Rahmen ist schon verkauft, bleibt uns im Forum aber erhalten


----------



## followupup (22. September 2010)

Kennt jemand die Tretlagerhöhe zu Achse (Innelager über Achse) beim 09/10 Helius AM  gegenüber dem 2011 Helius AM

Danke


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. September 2010)

Glückwunsch, dreamdeep 

Ich bin auf das Gesamtkunstwerk gespannt. Die Clegs machen sich doch sicherlich hervorragend an dem Bike


----------



## dreamdeep (22. September 2010)

Der Wert ist gleich geblieben, 17,5mm. 
Die Geometriedaten gehen jetzt aber von einer 170mm Gabel aus, d.h. beim 2011 ist es durch den höheren SAG der 170mm Gabel belastet einen Tick tiefer. Bei 30% wären das 3mm mehr Sag, davon sollte nicht viel am Tretlager ankommen.

@Kalle: lieben Dank 
Die Clegs werde ich allerdings erst im Winter oder zum Saisonanfang besorgen.


----------



## ichoe (23. September 2010)

so hab mich dann für den reset entschieden,danke für eure einschätzungen...
jetzt heißt es nur noch warten bis der rahmen und der LRS kommt


----------



## KHUJAND (24. September 2010)

ichoe schrieb:


> jetzt heißt es nur noch warten bis der rahmen kommt



bisdahin hast du den ersten LRS schon hinn.


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (24. September 2010)

Wie war das doch gleich - in die "alten" AM-Rahmen darf man auch die 170er Gabeln einbauen (selbst mit der großen Aufbauhöhe vom Reset HDAL2)?

Dann würde es für mich heißen: 36 VAN 160 oder Lyrik Coil 170. Die Losbrechkraft der Fox soll ja dank Kashima und neuem Öl weitaus geringer sein (laut Toxo sogar bis zu 40 %!). Sind die 10 mm mehr Federweg + flacherer Lenkwinkel im Falle der Lyrik wirklich so attraktiv?  Die Lyrik wiegt ja immerhin nur 46 g mehr...

Blöde Markenvielfalt!


----------



## dreamdeep (24. September 2010)

Die 170mm Gabel abzüglich SAG, ändert den Lenkwinkel um ca. 0,35°. Ob Dir der flachere Lenkwinkel was bringt, kannst eigentlich nur Du entscheiden. Ich würde davon aber nicht unbedingt die Wahl der Gabel abhängig machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. September 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Wie war das doch gleich - in die "alten" AM-Rahmen darf man auch die 170er Gabeln einbauen (selbst mit der großen Aufbauhöhe vom Reset HDAL2)?
> 
> Dann würde es für mich heißen: 36 VAN 160 oder Lyrik Coil 170. Die Losbrechkraft der Fox soll ja dank Kashima und neuem Öl weitaus geringer sein (laut Toxo sogar bis zu 40 %!). Sind die 10 mm mehr Federweg + flacherer Lenkwinkel im Falle der Lyrik wirklich so attraktiv?  Die Lyrik wiegt ja immerhin nur 46 g mehr...
> 
> Blöde Markenvielfalt!



Das Ansprechverhalten der Fox ist wirklich besser als das der Rock Shox, hab das letztens selbst "erfahren" als ich ein Helius AM mit Fox Gabel fahren durfte.

Da finde ich dann 16 cremige Zentimeter besser als 17 "uncremige".


----------



## Helium (25. September 2010)

Tausch bei der Rockshox das Schmieröl gegen Motoröl dann ist sie ein Traum in Sachen Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## dreamdeep (25. September 2010)

Ich würde die neue 36 auch wieder jederzeit einer Lyrik vorziehen. Ist aber halt auch eine Preisfrage. Die Fox kostet halt fast doppelt soviel. Wenn man aber die Verarbeitung und Qualitätsanmutung berücksichtigt, ist sie das auch wert.


----------



## yulour (25. September 2010)

Ihr seid echt furchtbar - jetzt habt ihr mich tatsächlich schon wieder zum Grübeln gebracht


----------



## ichoe (26. September 2010)

ich hab mir für meinen neuen aufbau auch ne lyrik rc2l gekauft und das war definitiv auch ne preisfrage...was das fahrverhalten angeht kann ich leider noch nix berichten da sie noch in ihrem karton schlummert und darauf wartet verbaut zu werden,aber bei dem preis hab ich eigentl.nicht mal ne minute über ne fox nachgedacht...hier fahren so viele ne lyrik und sind ja wohl im großen und ganzen sehr zufrieden oder seh ich das falsch??


----------



## der-gute (26. September 2010)

eben!

man kann lange über 98 oder 99% diskutieren, am Ende sind die Gabeln doch sehr nah beieinander.
eine Fox für > 1k Euro kommt mir nicht ans Rad !


----------



## stuk (26. September 2010)

so habe seit gestern ne weichere feder in meiner lyrik u-turn und sie scheint super zu funzen. wiege 82 kilo und trotz richtigen sag hat sie mit standartfedern den federweg nicht freigegeben und schlecht angesprochen, druckstufen waren alle offen.
jetzt ist ne feder für bis zu 75kilo ? drinn sag ist komischerweise genauso und sie funktioniert wie sie soll. wenn sie irgendwie zu weich ist, werde ich an den druckstufen drehen.


----------



## OldSchool (26. September 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Tausch bei der Rockshox das Schmieröl gegen Motoröl dann ist sie ein Traum in Sachen Ansprechverhalten.



Habe auch das Motoröltuning durch geführt und finde das Ansprechverhalten auch nicht sehr unterschiedlich(im Stand). Die Lyrik ist bei langsamer Fahrt etwas holpriger, straffer als die  van 32 die ich hatte. Bei großen Einschlägen aber absolut souverän und schluckt alles weg ohne zu Zicken oder zu verhärten. Bei Stufen kein nerviges Abtauchen oder ähnliches. 

Mit der HS Druckstufe kannst du bei Sprüngen oder Bikepark die Druckstufe verstärken. Mit der LS Druchstufe kannst man bei langsamer Fahrt oder technischen Trails mehr Ruhe in die Gabel bringen wenn man will (ist aber nur bei der Fahrt zu merken).


Die Fox schmeichelt mehr, die Lyrik ist ungefilterter. 
Fahre die Lyrik seit letzten Dezember (ca. 3500 km) ohne weitere Wartung und sieht geht immer gleich gut.


----------



## stuk (27. September 2010)

neue Bremsen: Hope m4, neue Kassette pg 990 rot(XO) und wie gesagt ordentliche Gabelabstimmung (danke an Cdrei.de).
Gesamtgewicht jetzt: 14,3 k







und die neue Zentrale, danke an khujand für den kleinen süßen nicolai-Aufkleber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (27. September 2010)

Gefällt mir gar nicht! Ich mein, wer braucht denn dieses ganze CNC Gedönse. Käm' mir nicht ans Rad!

*will auch haben*


----------



## wolfi_1 (27. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> eben!
> 
> man kann lange über 98 oder 99% diskutieren, am Ende sind die Gabeln doch sehr nah beieinander.
> eine Fox für > 1k Euro kommt mir nicht ans Rad !



Das sehe ich auch so, dass Fox hier maßlos überteuert ist.
Die Lyrik macht an meinem FR keinen schlechten Job.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## cycophilipp (28. September 2010)

ich hab vorne am Helius FR von Lyrik Coil auf 36er Talas gewechselt. War das Beste, was ich machen konnte. 
Meine ist weiß, Talas, 1.5", NEU gewesen im Frühjahr (2009er Modell) und hat 530 Euro gekostet. Über 1000 Euro hätte ich dafür auch nicht ausgegeben. Jedoch ist die Lyrik NEU für das was ich bekommen hatte, auch zu teuer gewesen.
Die Lyrik war sensibler, aber mein Helius FR ist kein Streichelfahrrad sondern soll die dickeren Dinger schlucken und das funktioniert mit dem Fox Fahrwerk (hinten DHX 5 AIR) schlichtweg vorbildlich.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. September 2010)

einz sollte klar sein... wir sprechen in beiden fällen von TOP gabeln.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2010)

Bash by. kuka.berlin




 sooo geil.


----------



## acid-driver (30. September 2010)

phät...

ich brauch geld 

würde den aber noch einmal drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (30. September 2010)

"muss" wohl doch mal über 2fach und bash nachdenken.....


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> phät...
> 
> ich brauch geld
> 
> würde den aber noch einmal drehen




S o is aber schöner...
werd ihn ehh nie zum grinden nutzen.

@stuk
 bei dir würd super der weiss/silberne carbon bash von shaman kommen
--> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...acing-Rockring-Carbon-4-Arm-104mm::10322.html


----------



## ichoe (1. Oktober 2010)

mein LRS is da!!!
leider sind die bilder ned so toll,hab halt nur noch die handycam...die canon steckt jetzt geldmäßig im rahmen...man muss halt prioritäten setzen!!


----------



## softbiker (3. Oktober 2010)

Supra 30 auf Hope Pro II und Speichen?
Mix aus Leader und ... oder CX-Ray?


----------



## ichoe (3. Oktober 2010)

ist ein mix aus Sapim D-Light und Sapim Laser...


----------



## sibor-sonic (3. Oktober 2010)

Hast du mir auch ein Gewicht deines LRS

Habs gefunden    1745 g


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Oktober 2010)

schöner Laufradsatz 

Die Supra30 werde ich mir auch einspeichen, wenn meine 5.1d hinüber sind.


----------



## ichoe (3. Oktober 2010)

die dt 5.1 wäre die andere alternative gewesen...allerdings verbaut der "hersteller" die nicht mehr weil er mit der supra einfach bessere erfahrungen gemacht hat..und ich bin mit dem endprodukt bisher super zufrieden
allerdings wird das warten alles verbauen und auch fahren zu dürfen immer unerträglicher!!


----------



## iceage2000 (3. Oktober 2010)

Habe leider keine Ahnung, frage deshalb hier auch noch mal.

Macht es eigentlich Sinn, o. besser gefragt, wann macht es Sinn ein kürzeres  Sitzrohr für  ein AM zu wählen? Ich, ca. 183cm mit 86-87cm  Schrittlänge habe  überlegt, ob ich ein M Sitzrohr für einen L Rahmen  wählen sollte.  Einsatz überwiegend Touren. Es wird ja wirklich nur das  Sitzrohr 3 cm gekürzt  u. somit müsste ich doch nur bergab durch die  größere Einsinktiefe evtl. Vorteile haben? Nicht mehr  Schrittfreiheit,  besseres Handling bei Touren etc.?


----------



## guru39 (3. Oktober 2010)

iceage2000 schrieb:


> Habe leider keine Ahnung, frage deshalb hier auch noch mal.
> 
> Macht es eigentlich Sinn, o. besser gefragt, wann macht es Sinn ein kürzeres  Sitzrohr für  ein AM zu wählen? Ich, ca. 183cm mit 86-87cm  Schrittlänge habe  überlegt, ob ich ein M Sitzrohr für einen L Rahmen  wählen sollte.  Einsatz überwiegend Touren. Es wird ja wirklich nur das  Sitzrohr 3 cm gekürzt  u. somit müsste ich doch nur bergab durch die  größere Einsinktiefe evtl. Vorteile haben? Nicht mehr  Schrittfreiheit,  besseres Handling bei Touren etc.?



Kürzen kann man später auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2010)

geil

das neue Projekt ;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt


----------



## guru39 (4. Oktober 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> geil
> 
> das neue Projekt ;-)



Nein, nur ein Bild um zu zeigen das man das Sitzrohr noch kürzen kann


----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2010)

Schad!


----------



## Ti-Max (4. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein, nur ein Bild um zu zeigen das man das Sitzrohr noch kürzen kann



Ist aber dann die Garantie futsch, oder?

Muß dann ja noch geschlitzt werden, wg. der Stützenklemmung.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## guru39 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ist aber dann die Garantie futsch, oder?



Nein, ich darf das


----------



## Rockcity Roller (4. Oktober 2010)

iceage2000 schrieb:


> Habe leider keine Ahnung, frage deshalb hier auch noch mal.
> 
> Macht es eigentlich Sinn, o. besser gefragt, wann macht es Sinn ein kürzeres  Sitzrohr für  ein AM zu wählen? Ich, ca. 183cm mit 86-87cm  Schrittlänge habe  überlegt, ob ich ein M Sitzrohr für einen L Rahmen  wählen sollte.  Einsatz überwiegend Touren. Es wird ja wirklich nur das  Sitzrohr 3 cm gekürzt  u. somit müsste ich doch nur bergab durch die  größere Einsinktiefe evtl. Vorteile haben? Nicht mehr  Schrittfreiheit,  besseres Handling bei Touren etc.?



würd ich nicht machen! ich stand vor derselben entscheidung und bin froh das ich meinen L rahmen standard genommen hab. wenn ich uphill oder ne längere tour fahr (wobei ich das AM nicht grade als tourenrad sehe), ziehe ich die sattelstütze schon sehr weit raus, da is dann nich mehr viel luft. ich bin auch 183cm, schrittlänge keine ahnung. da ich zum strampeln gern recht weit oben sitze, bin ich froh das ich das volle sitzrohr hab. mag niedriger schöner aussehen, aber das ist zweitrangig, denk ich. 

gruß rainer


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2010)

Die entscheidene Frage ist doch, ob das Oberrohr bei L/XL höher ansetzt. Und da gibt es verschiedene Aussagen. Die Mindesteinstecktiefe ist Unterkante Oberrohr, deshalb ist die Länge vom Sattelrohr selbst, nicht ausschlaggebend. Theoretisch ist die maximale Auszugslänge bei M und L also gleich.


----------



## sluette (6. Oktober 2010)

kann mir mal einer flugs den aussendurchmesser der lagerbolzen am horstlink vom AM schicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (6. Oktober 2010)

Der Ordergenerator hilft hier weiter. Im Horstlink ist folgende Achse verbaut: "Aluminiumhohlachse 15x11x22"


----------



## sluette (6. Oktober 2010)

klasse, vielen dank !


----------



## stuk (6. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## Mythilos (8. Oktober 2010)

Update:
- Kindshock i950-r
- Syntace F109
- RS Lyric RC2 DH 170 Coil
- Specialized LockOn Griffe und der 2.35 Wicked Will
Nun bin ich auch mal dazu gekommen es zu wiegen. 14.9kg


Zur Uphillperformance:
Ich bin heute wieder Rampen mit 30-45% rauf, da wird das Vorderrad schon sehr leicht aber das darf dann auch mal sein! ;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Oktober 2010)

Super 
Ist ja jetzt zu Deinem alten Aufbau ein recht großer Schritt, 170mm statt 140mm und dazu noch die Variostütze. Wie gefällt es Dir so?


----------



## Mythilos (8. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Super
> Ist ja jetzt zu Deinem alten Aufbau ein recht großer Schritt, 170mm statt 140mm und dazu noch die Variostütze. Wie gefällt es Dir so?



Durchaus ein sehr großer Schritt. Die Varistütze möchte ich nicht mehr missen, das alte hoch und runter stellen nervte enorm. Der Komfort einer solchen Stütze wiegt die 300g Mehrgewicht mehr als auf.
Bei der Lyrik hast Du mir ja ein Stück weit auf die Sprünge geholfen. Nochmal vielen Dank dafür ! Für das was ich fahre absolut die beste Wahl. Einen kleinen Nachteil gibt es aber, durch die etwas höhere Front sind Touren auf ebenem Terrain mit einer Geschwindigkeitseinbuße zu verzeichnen. Jedoch machen das höhere Tretlager, das agilere Fahrverhalten, das Mehr an Federweg und dadurch größere Sicherheit bergab alles wet. Das Rad hatte vorher schon sehr viel Spaß gemacht, aber nun fahre ich echt mit einem Dauergrinsen durch die Gegend. Gut, ich bin eh von Haus aus ein freundlicher Mensch ;-) .
Ich fahre die gelbe Feder (soft, bin fahrfertig 81,4 kg schwer) mit einem Spacer und daraus resultierenden 28% Sag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (9. Oktober 2010)

Hab jetzt die 170er Lyrik SoloAirDH im Helius verbaut und überlege sie auf Coil umzubauen. Hat schon einer die SoloAir gegen die Coil vergleichen können?
Bin mit der SoloAir eigentlich zufrieden, nur sackt die Gabel bei Stufen trotz eingestellter LowSpeed Druckstufe relativ weit duch den Federweg, da würde ich mir von der Coil Besserung erhoffen.


----------



## stuk (10. Oktober 2010)

@mythilos, schön ist es geworden und die erfahrung mit der eigentlich zu weicheren feder die dann aber super passt habe ich mit meiner lyrik auch gemacht.

@ helium, habe die 160er solo air im Testrad probegefahren und wenn sie sensibel eingestellt war, ist sie mir auch zu stark an stufen und beim bremsen abgesackt. habe dann die coil u-turn geordert. bin jetzt sehr zufrieden.


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (11. Oktober 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> - Syntace F109



In 60 mm Länge, oder? Welche Länge hattest Du vorher dran?


----------



## Mythilos (11. Oktober 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> In 60 mm Länge, oder? Welche Länge hattest Du vorher dran?



ja, 60mm. Vorher hatte ich den Thomson 100mm 10°, und den Hussefelt 40mm 0°.


----------



## JAY-L (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab da bezgl. des AM noch mal ne frage.

Im Techsheet ist für die gabel eine Einbaulänge von 555mm angegeben. und für die untere Lagerschale sind 15 mm angegeben. Kann ich wenn ich z.b. den AngelSet verbaue auch ne Gabel mit 565mm einbauen da der Angelset ja ein ZerostackSteuersatz ist und ich ja noch ein bisschen was an einbaulänge Gewinne?


Gruß
Max


----------



## der-gute (23. Oktober 2010)

für ein AngleSet brauchste ein 1.5 Steuerrohr

damit fällt die Einbauhöhe der unteren Schale weg

so hatte ich auch mal drüber nachgedacht.
wobei das AM ja mit AFR Unterrohr bis 180 freigegeben is


----------



## rigger (23. Oktober 2010)

Das angleset gibt es auch für Tapered.
http://www.canecreek.com/AngleSet


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Oktober 2010)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Im Techsheet ist für die gabel eine Einbaulänge von 555mm angegeben. und für die untere Lagerschale sind 15 mm angegeben. Kann ich wenn ich z.b. den AngelSet verbaue auch ne Gabel mit 565mm einbauen da der Angelset ja ein ZerostackSteuersatz ist und ich ja noch ein bisschen was an einbaulänge Gewinne?


Das Angleset hat 6mm stackheight für die untere Schale, gewinnst also theoretisch 9mm. 

Aber bei einem ab Werk mit Angleset bestelten Helius AM Rahmen, ist das Steuerrohr um 5mm (Gesamt 130mm bei M) nach unten verlängert, da ansonsten die Einstellknöpfe der Gabel mit dem Unterrohr kollidieren (können).

Also erstmal ausmessen, ob der Platz zwischen Gabel und Unterrohr überhaupt ausreichend ist. Und bei einem neuen Rahmen muss auch weiterhin ein AFR Unterrohr bestellt werde, damit 180mm Gabeln freigegeben sind.



...


----------



## trailterror (2. November 2010)

moin nicolai freunde,

bin am überlegen mir ein nicolai am zuzulegen. paar annahmen/fragen:

es hat doch ein 1,5 steuerrohr? wenn man dies mit dem neuen cane creek verstellset bestückt- braucht man dann 1 1/8 gabeln?
kann man es maximal mit 160mm vorne ausstatten? ausser man hat das afr unterrohr, dann kann man 170 oder 180 verwenden?
wie siehts mit dämpfer aus? von bis wieviel fw? macht das afr unterrohr auch einen unterschied auf fw hinten? kann man auch coil  dämpfer verwenden? ist der kader mit afr unterrohr schwerer?

ist das bike auch in oft wechselndem gelände (kurz hoch kurz runter) zu hause?
fährt es sich allgemein viel schlechter hoch als ein klassischen all mountain bike?
es hat doch eine bike freigabe?
zu guter letzt, welches steckachsen system hat das bike, normale schnellspanner? könnte man auch x-12 benutzen?


oh je, sorry, es wurden dann doch ne ganze menge fragen...

vll bekomm ich ja nach und nach ein paar antworten,

vielen lieben dank


----------



## der-gute (2. November 2010)

serienmäßig gibt es ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr

das onepointfive Steuerrohr kostet aber nur 150 Euro Aufpreis

damit geht dann der Cane Creek AngleSet und dieser nur mit 1 1/8 Gabelschaft

am normalen AM kann eine Gabel mit bis zu 555mm Einbauhöhe gefahren werden, also eine mit 170mm Federweg (vgl. hier )

bei einer 180er Gabel brauchts das AFR Unterrohr - und klar wird das schwerer ;-)

mit einer onepointfive Steuerrohr und einem Reduziersteuersatz auf 1 1/8 ersparst du Dir auch ca 15mm Einbauhöhe

klar kannste einen Stahlfederbein verwenden - schau mal was es im Order Generator alles gibt -> KLICK

das is nur eine Auswahl, fahren kannst du alles, was passt - ob es dann perfekt funktioniert is halt die Frage

das Rad bekommste mit Ausfallenden für QR (Schnellspanner), Rohloff und 12mm Steckachse (Schraubachse oder Maxle Rear - die koscht aber extra)
X-12 geht nicht! das will Kalle nicht - derJü von Alutech bietet wenigstens Ausfallenden für 142x12mm

eine bikePARKfreigabe hat es schon - es is aber natürlich keine DropSau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (2. November 2010)

cool, danke schonmal

d.h 1,5 steurrohr wäre wohl ratsam


----------



## der-gute (2. November 2010)

ich hab zwar keine Ahnung von Geometrie,
fahre dazu noch zwei Blechbikes aus Taiwan,
finde aber onepointfive Steuerrohre sind das Sinnvollste.

du kannst ALLES fahren - 1 1/8, tapered, onepointfive

und mit ner schlanken 1 1/8 Gabel und nem Reduziersteuersatz
sieht das Ganze dann sauber und aufgeräumt aus
UND du machst z.B. die 10 mm Einbauhöhe von 160 auf 170 mm wieder locker wett.

die Geo des Helius AM is mit 160mm als Referenz


----------



## dreamdeep (2. November 2010)

Noch als Ergänzung:

- AFR Unterrohr macht 80g Mehrgewicht aus

- Wenn Du das Angleset verbauen willst, macht es Sinn, das ab Werk zu bestellen. Das Steurrohr wird dann nach unten um 5mm verlängert, ansonsten kann es Probleme mit der freigängigkeit der Gabel geben (Unterrohr VS Einstellknöpfe)


----------



## dreamdeep (2. November 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> die Geo des Helius AM is mit 160mm als Referenz



Nur bis 2010, mittlerweile ist 170mm das Referenzmaß


----------



## der-gute (2. November 2010)

Helius AM 2011:

K	Gabel Referenzmaß /fork reffering measurement	545


so stehts im TechSheet


----------



## dreamdeep (2. November 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Helius AM 2011:
> 
> K	Gabel Referenzmaß /fork reffering measurement	545
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Dann würde das wieder geändert. Als ich letztes mal reingeschaut habe, war es bei 555mm.


----------



## habbadu (2. November 2010)

Da hab ich jetzt mal ne Frage:

was ist denn nun "das" Maß?
Die Einbauhöhe oder der Federweg einer Gabel?!
Das eine steht mit dem Anderen ja nicht zwingend in einem direkten Zusammenhang
Also ich schätze mal, daß die Einbauhöhe maßgebend ist - so wurde es mir zumindest anschaulich und nachvollziehbar erklärt - oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (2. November 2010)

habbadu schrieb:


> Also ich schätze mal, daß die Einbauhöhe maßgebend ist - so wurde es mir zumindest anschaulich und nachvollziehbar erklärt - oder?



Richtig.


----------



## Garrett (2. November 2010)

Popichtig.
Fox 160 = 545mm
RS 160 = 530mm
(+-5mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (2. November 2010)

Garrett schrieb:


> Popichtig.
> Fox 160 = 545mm
> RS 160 = 530mm
> (+-5mm)



Dir empfehle ich mal dieses Techdoc:

http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/MY2010 Crown to Axle.pdf

wie kommst du auf 530mm Einbauhöhe bei 160 mm Federweg?




habbadu schrieb:


> Da hab ich jetzt mal ne Frage:
> 
> was ist denn nun "das" Maß?
> Die Einbauhöhe oder der Federweg einer Gabel?!
> ...



natürlich ist es die Einbauhöhe!
wobei mein Gefühl mir sagt, das es im Bereich 160-180mm Federweg da wenig Unterschiede unter den Herstellern gibt...

160mm -> 545
170 mm -> 555 und wer ausser RS hat so eine Gabel im Programm?
180mm -> 565

Wenn ja, bin ich dankbar über Fakten (nicht hörensagen)!


----------



## trailterror (2. November 2010)

danke für die bisherigen antworten 

was sind, ausser der wahl von mehr fw, sonst noch die vorteile von dem afr unterrohr?
und wie siehts mit dem wahl des dämpfers aus?
welches steckachsen system hat das bike, normale schnellspanner? könnte man auch x-12 benutzen?

an die besitzer des bikes:

ist das bike auch in oft wechselndem gelände (kurz hoch kurz runter) zu hause?
fährt es sich allgemein viel schlechter hoch als ein klassischen all mountain bike?


----------



## der-gute (2. November 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> danke für die bisherigen antworten
> 
> was sind, ausser der wahl von mehr fw, sonst noch die vorteile von dem afr unterrohr?
> und wie siehts mit dem wahl des dämpfers aus?
> welches steckachsen system hat das bike, normale schnellspanner? könnte man auch x-12 benutzen?



ich zitier mich mal von weiter oben:



der-gute schrieb:


> das Rad bekommste mit Ausfallenden für QR (Schnellspanner), Rohloff und 12mm Steckachse (Schraubachse oder Maxle Rear - die koscht aber extra)
> X-12 geht nicht! das will Kalle nicht - derJü von Alutech bietet wenigstens Ausfallenden für 142x12mm







trailterror schrieb:


> an die besitzer des bikes:
> 
> ist das bike auch in oft wechselndem gelände (kurz hoch kurz runter) zu hause?
> fährt es sich allgemein viel schlechter hoch als ein klassischen all mountain bike?



meine Meinung:
aber ich würd mir einen Rahmen für >2000 Euro nicht ohne ausgiebige Testfahrt kaufen! Das beantwortet deine Fragen...
(Ich bin da ein gebranntes Kind, ich weiss wovon ich spreche)

Wie groß bist du? Schonmal bei Nicolai auf der Homepage nach den Testcentern geschaut? da stehen die verfügbaren Größen dabei.
solange du nicht unter 170 und über 190 cm bist, wird das kein Problem...


----------



## trailterror (2. November 2010)

mit testfahrt hast du natürlich recht...

so richtig in der gegend scheint wohl kein testcenter zu sein....bräuchte was bei trier

warum weigert sich kalle denn gegen x-12?


----------



## der-gute (2. November 2010)

Ok, du bist Gott sei Dank noch nicht zwischen die Fronten gekommen...

;-)

Worte wie Taiwanbomber oder Ähnliches kommen in solchen Diskussionen vor

ganz kurz:
haste schonmal an irgendeinem Nicolai-Vorführ-Bike etwas von Syntace gesehen?
da müssen wir noch lange betteln, bis Kalle mal was von Syntace angedachtes bei sich verbaut. Alutech umschifft das Ganze, da er einfach nur Hinterbauinserts für 142x12 anbietet. X-12 ist ja der Ausfallenden-Standard von Syntace inklusive Einfädelhilfe usw.
da Shimano jetzt auch 142x12 macht, kann man das Ganze hoffentlich irgendwann Konfrontations-Neutral bei Kalle (auf Wunsch) ordern...



trailterror schrieb:


> so richtig in der gegend scheint wohl kein testcenter zu sein....bräuchte was bei trier



wie weit wäre denn Eppelheim bzw dieser Laden hier www.wurzelpassage.de

Edith: Ok, sind 2h :-(
hier im Forum findeste bestimmt jemanden, der in deiner Nähe wohnt...


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (2. November 2010)

Das mit der 545 mm Gabelreferenz-EBL ist sicher ein Tippfehler, sonst würde man ja nie auf den 2011er Lenkwinkel von 66,5° kommen (da der ja auf 555 mm angepasst wurde)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (2. November 2010)

Lenkwinkel wurde ein Grad flacher gemacht soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Garrett (2. November 2010)

@ der gute: hab ich ausm `09er Gabeltest-pdf ausm Netz...(Lyrik Solo air)
Im Zweifel gegen den Angeklagten (Tech-docs)


----------



## der-gute (2. November 2010)

;-)

den Weg zu den Maßen bei Sram find ich langsam schon im Schlaf.
Bei Fuchs find ich's schwieriger, aber so langsam kenn ich auch da den Weg...

Teils aus Interesse, teils aus Langeweile ;-)

daher konnte ich so neunmalklug und schnell reagieren

Hihi


----------



## stuk (3. November 2010)

zu der Frage mit dem wechselden Gelände und der uphill-Tauglichkeit:
ich habe 4jahre ein Helius cc gefahren und bin vom AM so überrascht das es für mich sogar besser bergauf geht als das CC. und das trotz ca. 1.2Kilo Mehrgewicht fürs Kompletbike. Bin auch im wechselnden Gelände unterwegs und selbst bei steilen kurzen Anstiegen muss ich die Gabel nicht absenken, das mach ich nur noch in richtigen Bergen wenn es den halben Tag bergauf geht und dann auch nicht weil es nötig ist sondern um mal anders zu sitzen.
Habe das bereits bei der Probefahrt gemerkt und mich so zwischen AC und AM fürs AM als Nachfolger fürs CC entschieden.
Das AM hat sowieso nach Oben hin keine Grenze und da es auch noch leicht dahin klettert  
mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (3. November 2010)

marco2 schrieb:


> Lenkwinkel wurde ein Grad flacher gemacht soweit ich weiß.



Da haben wir wieder den obligatorischen Wurm in den Nicolai Techsheets 

Was ich definitiv sagen kann, das Gabelreferenzmaß war bis vor kurzem auf 555mm. Als ich bei der Bestellung meines 2011er AMs die Geo mit Marcel durchgesprochen habe, sollte die Lenkwinkeländerung um 1° je zur Hälfte von der geänderten Geo und zur Hälfte von der um 10mm geänderten Einbaulänge kommen, d.h. die effektive Änderung am Rahmen nur 0,5° betragen. 

Mir solls recht sein. Mein neues kommt dann auf 65,25°, bin gespannt wie es sich fährt.

Ich werde bei Marcel nochmal nachhaken und gebe bescheid.


----------



## trailterror (3. November 2010)

@der gute 

danke für die antworten bisher

@dreamdeep

danke fürs nachhaken. den winkel könnte man demnach mit dem angleset wieder steiler tun, bei bedarf. hast du mit dem angleset geordert und mit welcher federwegsaustattung?

@stuk

merci für deine praxiseinschätzung. mit welchem dämpfer/fw, gabel/fw fähsrt du den bock?

@experten

ob die referenz beim 2011er 170 oder 160 sind. vll
hilft das video von der eurobike um aufklärung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=482726

kalle spricht von nem AM welcher bei der avalanche gefahren wurde von 170 vorne und hinten. falls ihr hier das afr unterrohr auschliessen könnt, so müsste es doch wahrscheinlich 170 sein

fährt eigentlich einer das teil mit dem cane creek double barrel dämpfer? und könnte man trotz afr unterrohr ne 160er gabel fahren? (falls man sich die option aufrecht erhalten will)


----------



## dreamdeep (3. November 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> danke fÃ¼rs nachhaken. den winkel kÃ¶nnte man demnach mit dem angleset wieder steiler tun, bei bedarf. hast du mit dem angleset geordert und mit welcher federwegsaustattung?



Der errechnete Lenkwinkel von 65,20Â° bei meinem neuen AM, kommt durch das Angleset (mit -0,5Â° Cup) und die 180mm 36 Talas RC2:

160mm -> 66,5Â°

+ 20mm EinbauhÃ¶he durch 180mm Gabel
- 9mm BauhÃ¶he untere Lagerschale (norm 15mm, angleset 6mm)
+ 5mm lÃ¤ngeres Steuerrohr fÃ¼r Angleset
= 16mm â -0,8Â°

Dazu kommt dann noch der -0,5Â° Cup, dann lande ich bei 65,2Â°, vorrausgesetzt das aktuelle Techsheet stimmt, was ich etwas bezweifel. Bei 555mm ReferenzmaÃ wÃ¤re er dann bei 65,7Â°. Aber dank Angleset sehe ich das nicht so eng, lÃ¤sst sich bei Bedarf ja dann Ã¤ndern 

Hinten kommt wieder der 216mm DHX 5 mit Titanfeder rein.



trailterror schrieb:


> kalle spricht von nem AM welcher bei der avalanche gefahren wurde von 170 vorne und hinten. falls ihr hier das afr steuerrohr auschliessen kÃ¶nnt, so mÃ¼sste es doch wahrscheinlich 170 sein


Es geht ja um das ReferenzmaÃ, da ist es unerheblich welche Gabel dort verbaut ist. Und als das Video entstanden ist, stand die Geo vom 2011er Modell noch nicht fest.

EDIT:


> fÃ¤hrt eigentlich einer das teil mit dem cane creek double barrel dÃ¤mpfer? und kÃ¶nnte man trotz afr unterrohr ne 160er gabel fahren? (falls man sich die option aufrecht erhalten will)


Klar, 160mm geht genauso. Das AFR Unterrohr ist keine GroÃe Sache. ist halt einfach ein Rohr mit hÃ¶herer WandstÃ¤rke und 80g Mehrgewicht. DafÃ¼r gibt es die Freigabe fÃ¼r 180mm. Also grundsÃ¤tzlich eine lohnende Option, ohne Aufpreis.


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> fährt eigentlich einer das teil mit dem cane creek double barrel dämpfer? und könnte man trotz afr unterrohr ne 160er gabel fahren? (falls man sich die option aufrecht erhalten will)



Hi Terror,

ich fahre das AM mit CCDB und 170mm Lyrik ohne verstärktes Unterrohr.

Warum sollte man mit einem AFR Unterrohr keine 160mm Gabel fahren können?


----------



## stuk (3. November 2010)

@ trailterror
habe eine ca. 160er lyrik coil u-turn und hinten einen monarch e tune 216 verbaut.
komme so auf ca. v167/171h
was den uphill leichter macht ist ein etwas längerer vorbau. ich habe einen 80er 0grad verbaut.


----------



## trailterror (3. November 2010)

@dreamdeep

was wird eigentlich dein haupteinsatzzweck mit dem bike sein?

denke auch dass die 80 gr es wert sind. wenn man halt mal was grösseres vor hat

@guru

cool. könntest du vll kurz berichten und deine eindrücke schildern

@stuk

alles klar. dein weiss ich ungefähr auf was ich aus sein muss, wenns denn eine berghochrakete werden soll

ich glaub die jungs auf dem vid fahren den gleichen dämpfer wie du. kann jem. die gabel erkennen?

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9962


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (3. November 2010)

ist ne lyrik


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> @guru
> 
> cool. könntest du vll kurz berichten und deine eindrücke schildern



Was möchtest Du genau Wissen?


----------



## dreamdeep (3. November 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> @dreamdeep
> 
> was wird eigentlich dein haupteinsatzzweck mit dem bike sein?


Der Einsatzbereich ist, wie bei meinem alten Helius AM auch (s. Galerie), optimiert auf Alpine Abfahrten, ohne große Abstriche bergauf zu machen.
Ich erfahre mir meine hm in der Regel selbst und das funktioniert trotz 180mm und Coil Dämpfer, dank absenkbarer Gabel und den rund 15kg Gewicht sehr gut. 

Mit dem flacheren Lenkwinkel würde ich es jetzt einfach mal als tourenfähiges Mini-DH Bike bezeichnen, oder nach dem neuen Bikebravo Standard "Superenduro"


----------



## trailterror (4. November 2010)

@guru

naja, wie das ding anspricht und wie sich dein bock so fährt

@dreamdeep

wiegt dein rahmen mit one.five und afr unterrohr tatsächtlich nur 3242 gr?

tendenz geht bei mir momentan zu afr unterrohr, one point five, angleset, 216 air dämpfer und ner 170fw gabel

ist auch einer von euch mal ein specialized enduro sl, baujahr 08 gefahren? dies ist mein aktuelles rad. ein direkter vergleich wäre toll zu hören...


----------



## dreamdeep (4. November 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> wiegt dein rahmen mit one.five und afr unterrohr tatsächtlich nur 3242 gr?


Das ist der alte Rahmen, mit AFR Unterrohr und 1 1/8, der neue ist noch nicht da, kommen halt noch ein paar gramm für das 1.5 Steuerohr dazu. Dafür ist das Angleset schön leicht. 

Den Vergleich mit dem alten Enduro spare ich mir jetzt. Nur soviel, mein Kumpel mit 08er Enduro ist immer etwas gefrustet, wenn er eine Runde mit dem Helius gefahren ist


----------



## trailterror (4. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Den Vergleich mit dem alten Enduro spare ich mir jetzt. Nur soviel, mein Kumpel mit 08er Enduro ist immer etwas gefrustet, wenn er eine Runde mit dem Helius gefahren ist



hau ruhig raus in welcher hinsicht (sag einfach "besser, hoch, geiler runter" ) das würde mich stärken mein helius projekt zu beginnen 

hab meins halt mit den flows, kefü, verstellbare sattelstütze, neue bremsen, a flats pedalen aufgemotzt. bin eigentlich nicht unzufrieden mit dem rad....aber wenns besser geht deshalb interessiert mich halt der AM.


----------



## dreamdeep (4. November 2010)

"gleich hoch, geiler runter"

Fahr es einfach irgendwo ausgiebig Probe, das ist der einzig richtige Weg.


----------



## guru39 (4. November 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> @guru
> 
> naja, wie das ding anspricht und wie sich dein bock so fährt




Beides subba 






















Im Ernst 

Der Dämpfer ist sehr geil und spricht auf alles super sensibel an.

Leider hatte Nicolai mir eine zu weiche Feder geschickt (350) und deshalb fahre ich die Karre mit ca. 50% Sag, was dann doch etwas zu viel des guten ist. Ich werde mir aber bei Gelegenheit eine härtere bestellen.


Zum Rad: Das AM fährt sich super cremig, die Geo ist sehr vielseitig, perfekt zum Touren und schrubben!

Mein Tipp an Dich!


*Kaufen* 


machste nix verkehrt


----------



## KHUJAND (4. November 2010)

@trailterror
hier kriegste schöne -N-´s gekauft.
klick--> http://www.wurzelpassage.de/
oder hier --> http://www.bikebauer.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (4. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Fahr es einfach irgendwo ausgiebig Probe, das ist der einzig richtige Weg.



genau das ist aber nicht so einfach.
zudem müsste man es, um absolut sicher zu gehen, auf seinem home trail fahren

sind also die meisten sich einig dass RS bei nicolai besser funktioniert als Fox?

wo gibts ne grössentabelle zum Am. konnte keine auf der homepage finden


----------



## dreamdeep (4. November 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> sind also die meisten sich einig dass RS bei nicolai besser funktioniert als Fox?


Wie kommst Du darauf?



> wo gibts ne grössentabelle zum Am. konnte keine auf der homepage finden


Auf der Helius AM Seite auf "Techsheet" klicken.


----------



## trailterror (4. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf?
> 
> beim überfliegen, so rausgelesen...und es wird ja zumindest offiziell zum RS empfohlen....
> 
> ...



hab ich schon...such ich halt noch ein bisschen

find das :
http://www.nicolai.net/files/federweg-he-am-2010.pdf

und den:
http://www.nicolai.net/files/08-federwegseinstellung_traveladjustments_09_10.pdf


----------



## dreamdeep (4. November 2010)

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...9xazA4dHc&hl=de&single=true&gid=0&output=html


----------



## trailterror (4. November 2010)

ich meinte aber ürsprünglich ne rahmengrössentabelle (s,m,l,xl) welche zur kaderauswahl hilft bei unterschiedlicher körpergrösse/schrittlänge


----------



## dreamdeep (4. November 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> ich meinte aber ürsprünglich ne rahmengrössentabelle (s,m,l,xl) welche zur kaderauswahl hilft bei unterschiedlicher körpergrösse/schrittlänge


Da gibt es keine Tabelle, macht imho auch nicht viel Sinn, da die Größe auch von anderen Faktoren wie Fahrstill, Vorlieben etc. abhängt. 
Die Größe und die vielen anderen kleinen Option werden dann bei der Bestellung mit dem Händler oder Nicolai individuell abgestimmt.

Aber wenn Du uns Deine Größe verrätst, gibt es bestimmt den ein oder anderen Tipp was passen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (4. November 2010)

ok.

1,92m. schrittlänge glaub ich mich erinnern zu können 93.

war damals beim sl kauf ne zwischengrösse...hab mich damals fürs "kleine" L entschieden. war auch die richtige entscheidung

hab jetzt mal 2 aktuelle bilder von meinem aktuellen enduro reingestellt


----------



## dreamdeep (4. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich werde bei Marcel nochmal nachhaken und gebe bescheid.



So, hier nun die Antwort :

-------
das Referenzmaß haben wir vor ca. 4 Wochen angepasst.

Grund:
*Helius AM "Enduro-Touren" Aufbau = 160mm Gabel, weniger Sag, Lenkwinkel 66,5°, Tretlagerüberhöhung +17,5mm*

*Helius AM "Bikepark & Bergabrad" Aufbau = 170mm Gabel, mehr Sag, Lenkwinkel 66,0°, Tretlagerüberhöhung +20mm (durch den erhöhten Sag kommt es auf das gleich Maß raus)*
-------





...


----------



## stuk (4. November 2010)

macht das denn so einen unterschied?
oder ist da gar der reifendruck wichtiger?


----------



## dreamdeep (4. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> macht das denn so einen unterschied?
> oder ist da gar der reifendruck wichtiger?


Alles macht einen Unterschied und summiert sich auf. Und Nicolai wäre nicht Nicolai, wenn sie nicht auf Details achten würden


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (4. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> *Helius AM "Enduro-Touren" Aufbau = 160mm Gabel, weniger Sag, Lenkwinkel 66,5°, Tretlagerüberhöhung +17,5mm*
> 
> *Helius AM "Bikepark & Bergabrad" Aufbau = 170mm Gabel, mehr Sag, Lenkwinkel 66,0°, Tretlagerüberhöhung +20mm (durch den erhöhten Sag kommt es auf das gleich Maß raus)*



Sind Lenkwinkel unter 67° für technische, langsame Trails nicht schon zu heftig? Die Wendigkeit leidet ja enorm darunter (wobei für technische Sachen das AC wohl wieder besser geeignet wäre, das AM ist dann eher zum Bügeln)...

Zum Thema Winkelmessung: Gab es da nicht eine Iphone-App?


----------



## mad-drive (4. November 2010)

Habs mal wieder getan,es wird ein Helius Am.
orange elox.
Double Barrel.
Afr Unterrohr.
1.5 lasse ich erstmal offen,kann ich immer noch ordern.
wird schön.


----------



## der-gute (4. November 2010)

ich glaube, ein Helius AM könne all meine Radprobleme lösen.

aber erstmal muss ich ein XL testen!!!


----------



## Turbo_Manu (6. November 2010)

Hallo Nicolai-Jünger,

der Haben-will-Effekt eines Heluis AM hat mich auch erfasst.

Bin auch schonmal den Order-Generator durchgegangen, konnte mich jedoch nicht so recht für einen Dämpfer entscheiden.
Welcher Dämpfer ist eurer bescheidenen Meinung nach der geeignetste, also die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Der also geeignet ist längere Touren entspannt anzugehen es aber auch richtig "krachen" lassen kann.

Danke für eure Antworten und für ein sehr gutes Forum...


----------



## trailterror (6. November 2010)

die frage beschäftigt mich auch schon seit längerem.

ich frage mich auch ob die entscheidung zu nem CCDB oder nem fox coil arg auf kosten des tourens geht (gewichtstechnisch ist wohl klar aber sonst )rein optisch find ich passt ein coil einfach besser zum AM.

wie schwer denkt ihr wird der rahmen mit afr UR, 1.5, 12 mm steckachse und einer nicht elox farbe??

danke


----------



## dreamdeep (6. November 2010)

Mein Rahmen ist fertig, endlich 




trailterror schrieb:


> ich frage mich auch ob die entscheidung zu nem CCDB oder nem fox coil arg auf kosten des tourens geht


Warum soll ein Coil zu lasten der Tourenfähigkeit gehen? Das Farkwerk vom Helius wippt kaum, da ist ein Plattformdämpfer nicht nötig. Der DHX Coil hat ProPedal, das habe ich aber immer ganz auf. 
Wenn man das optimale aus dem Hinterbau rausholen möchte, kommt man um einen Coil Dämpfer nicht rum, für mich persönlich das einzig wahre im AM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (6. November 2010)

cool

wann bekommst du das stück?


deshalb frag ich, weil ichs nicht besser weiss

also unterschied zwischen einem 216er dhx air und coil z.B. ist demnach einzig und allein die paar gramm, und dass der coil im downhill mehr hergibt und den hinterbau besser ausschöpft? bezüglich berghoch respektiv agilität des bikes oder wheelie fahren/bunny hoppen gibts demnach kein unterschied????

welchen hasr du dir noch mal reingehauen. DHX 4.0 oder RC4?

so, hab grad noch mal die gewichte gecheckt. DHX air 5.0 216mm 443gr.
RC4 241mm: 447gr

demnach müsste der 216er coil sogar leichter sein als der air.

oder ist dies ein trugschluss weil die gewichtsangabe ohne feder ist??


----------



## acid-driver (6. November 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> oder ist dies ein trugschluss weil die gewichtsangabe ohne feder ist??



jep


----------



## stuk (6. November 2010)

habe heute mal das nucleon AM von Cycle Culture Company gerollt und ein wenig den Dämpfer per Hand gedrückt. der spricht viel besser an als mein RS monarch im helius AM und das Hinterrad klebt einfach am Boden, hebt man es hoch und läßt es fallen macht es einfach nur zwooooop, kein gespringe, kein geklapper. (ok, kann auch zum Teil am Gewicht liegen)
der dhx-air 216 ist aber erste Wahl fürs AM.


----------



## sluette (6. November 2010)

216er dhx air ist tiptop, ich fahre ihn mit knapp 15bar. da tänzelt der hinterbau aber schon wieder wenn man das bike so wie du beschrieben hast hinten fallen läßt... ich würde mal gerne probehalber einen dhx coil fahren. mal sehen wann ich einen günstig schiessen kann.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (6. November 2010)

ich hab beim helius AM jetzt mal von DHX 5.0 Air auf DHX 3.0 ti-coil gewechselt. einiges besser im ansprechen, spürbar mehr bodenkontakt. WENIGER durchsacken im wiegetritt! der voreingestellte pro pedal im 3.0 passt hervorragend, nicht ganz so feinfühlig wie ein dhx5 wenn man PP rausdreht, dafür viel ruhiger beim beschleunigen. alles in allem besser. halt 250gramm schwerer, aber who cares? im wiegetritt bin ich mit dem coil dämpfer jetzt schneller weg als mit dem air. wenn die brocken kommen, sowieso besser. kann ich nur empfehlen. dafür hat man halt keine einstellbare plattform, aber für sonen fall wäre ja noch der DHX4 oder 5 gut.

ahja: der "am-boden-kleb-test" mit hinterrad fallen lassen ergab keinen millimeter gehüpfe. zack - und am boden is der bock. war mit dem air auch anders.

gruß rainer


----------



## lakekeman (6. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> das Hinterrad klebt einfach am Boden, hebt man es hoch und läßt es fallen macht es einfach nur zwooooop, kein gespringe, kein geklapper.





sluette schrieb:


> 216er dhx air ist tiptop, ich fahre ihn mit knapp 15bar. da tänzelt der hinterbau aber schon wieder wenn man das bike so wie du beschrieben hast hinten fallen läßt...



Dieser "Test" sagt rein gar nichts über das Fahrverhalten des Bikes aus - da nunmal meistens  noch ca 50-100 KG Fahrergewicht auf dem Rad sind. Und nur darauf ist der Dämper/Hinterbau eingestellt


----------



## sluette (6. November 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Dieser "Test" sagt rein gar nichts über das Fahrverhalten des Bikes aus - da nunmal meistens  noch ca 50-100 KG Fahrergewicht auf dem Rad sind. Und nur darauf ist der Dämper/Hinterbau eingestellt



das wollte ich damit auch nicht aussagen


----------



## dreamdeep (6. November 2010)

Das Thema hatten wir ja schon mal. Das der "Test" nichts über das Fahrverhalten mit Fahrer aussagt, ist ja logisch, sehr wohl aber über das Losbrechmoment/Ansprechverhalten. 
Und da ist der Test, wie ihn rainer gemacht hat, unterschiedlicher Dämpfer im gleichen Rahmen und bei gleicher Einstellung durchaus aussagekräftig.


----------



## lakekeman (6. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> sehr wohl aber über das Losbrechmoment/Ansprechverhalten.



Tja, das eigentlich auch nicht, siehe oben 

Aber egal, den Einen beeindruckt es, den Anderen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (6. November 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> wie schwer denkt ihr wird der rahmen mit afr UR, 1.5, 12 mm steckachse und einer nicht elox farbe??
> 
> danke



AFR Unterrohr sind wohl 80g mehr als AM Standard.
Die Pulverschicht im Vergleich zu elox würde ich mal mit 200g veranschlagen.
Was das 1.5 mehr wiegt weiss ich auch nicht genau.

Mein AM hat auch reichlich AFR Gene (Unterrohr & Sitzrohr) und 1.5 Steuerrohr. Leider hab ich den Rahmen nicht gewogen bevor ich es aufgebaut habe.

Mit Fox 36 Van und DHX5 Air komme ich auf rund 16kg mit Single Ply Reifen.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. November 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Tja, das eigentlich auch nicht, siehe oben


Doch! Und mit dem Fahrgewicht hat der Test überhaut nichts zu tun. 
Beim fallen lassen wirkt eine geringe Kraft auf den Hinterbau und Dämpfer. Wenn beim Coil Dämpfer der Hinterbau bei dieser geringen Kraft (ohne Fahrer ) schon anspricht und beim Air nicht, liegt das Ergebniss doch auf der Hand. 
Nebenbei gibt der Test ja das wieder, was allgemein bekannt ist: das Ansprechverhalten eines Coil Fahrwerks ist besser. Alleine das zeigt doch, dass der Test eben doch aussagekräftig ist 



> Aber egal, den Einen beeindruckt es, den Anderen nicht


Wer möchte hier jemand beeindrucken? Es ging nur um den vergleich DHX Air vs Coil


----------



## ichoe (6. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen ist fertig, endlich
> 
> freut mich zu hörn..dann wird meiner ja wohl auch die tage eintrudeln


----------



## lakekeman (6. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Tja, Doch!



Sorry - nein 

Was das Rad da macht, wenn du es so fallen lässt, hat zu 97,82 % was mit der Federhärte, Vorspannung, Übersetzungsverhältnis, Druckstufe, Zugstufe, Bikegewicht, Reifendruck etc zu tun.

Was ich da von den Kollegen gelesen habe ist : Hinterrad klebt am Boden, kein gespringe, Hinterbau tänzelt.
Lies es doch mal nach  Da geht es nicht um Ansprechverhalten.

So bin raus, sinnlose Diskussion


----------



## Rockcity Roller (6. November 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Sorry - nein
> 
> Was das Rad da macht, wenn du es so fallen lässt, hat zu 97,82 % was mit der Federhärte, Vorspannung, Übersetzungsverhältnis, Druckstufe, Zugstufe, Bikegewicht, Reifendruck etc zu tun.



so, wenn ich das ganze in ein und demselben bike mache, fallen die faktoren übersetzungsverhältnis, bikegewicht, reifendruck schonmal raus. stelle ich die zugstufen beider dämpfer in etwa gleich ein, fällt das auch raus. 
bei meinem straff abgestimmten CC-bike mit luftdämpfer tanzt der hinterbau natürlich bei dem test ohne ende - kein wunder, der dämpfer bricht auch erst bei ca. 10kg belastung auf dem sattel los. 

also hat der test sehr wohl aussagekraft über das ansprechverhalten.
(MEINE MEINUNG)

gruß rainer


----------



## dreamdeep (6. November 2010)

rockcity roller schrieb:


> so, wenn ich das ganze in ein und demselben bike mache, fallen die faktoren übersetzungsverhältnis, bikegewicht, reifendruck schonmal raus. Stelle ich die zugstufen beider dämpfer in etwa gleich ein, fällt das auch raus.
> Bei meinem straff abgestimmten cc-bike mit luftdämpfer tanzt der hinterbau natürlich bei dem test ohne ende - kein wunder, der dämpfer bricht auch erst bei ca. 10kg belastung auf dem sattel los.
> 
> Also hat der test sehr wohl aussagekraft über das ansprechverhalten.
> ...



word. Genau so ist das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (7. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> word. Genau so ist das



... und einen Bremsentest macht ihr auch mit Bike ohne Fahrer!? 
No Fading, top Bremse


----------



## OldSchool (7. November 2010)

Also unabhängig von der Ansprechdiskussion finde ich den DHX 3 den ich seit einem Jahr im 2009 FR fahre nicht so den Bringer. Mit der passenden Feder(500er), ca. 30% Sag, Muss ich inden AGB min. 8 bar einpumpen um extremes Durchsacken im mittleren Bereich zu verhindern. Gebe ich weniger rein geht der Dämpfer schon bei kleineren Landugen durch den Federweg. Bei höheren Sprüngen muss mehr rein. Dann leidet das Federungsverhalten bei kleineren und mittleren Schlägen aber noch mehr als sonst.

Habe noch eine 550er Feder die ich ein Wochenende eingebaut hatte. Der Sag ist nur 15% und Federweg nutze ich nur noch 70% daher ist sie viel zu hart aber ich konnte mit minimal Druck im AGB fahren und hatte ein viel besseres Federungverhalten als mit der 500er Feder.

Zugstufe ist 2-3 Klicks von ganz offen, von daher zu stark.

Die Probleme die ich habe sind ,so wie ich gelesen und selber Erfahren habe, Standart bei den DHX Dämpfern, deshalb muss was neues her.

Wollte mir einen Vivid zu legen könnte mir allerdings auch vorstellen ein BOS oder CCDB zu besorgen wenn die deutlich besser gehen. Vivid ist halt günstiger und soll auch gut funktionieren.

Kann jemand Ausagen bezüglich dieser Dämpfer machen. Ich hoffe das passt hier in den Thread.

Zu letzt noch, was beim Fox gut ist. Während der ca. 4000 zurückgelegten km gab es keine Defekte das ist auch schon was. Deshalb behalte ich ihn auf jeden Fall.


----------



## cycophilipp (7. November 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> ... und einen Bremsentest macht ihr auch mit Bike ohne Fahrer!?
> No Fading, top Bremse



double word 

was hat die Losbrechkraft mit der Haftung zu tun?

Sobald man drauf sitzt, ist die Losbrechkraft doch eh überwunden. Macht den fallen-lassen-Test doch wenn dann mit einem Sack Kartoffeln auf dem Sattel?!? 

Schonmal dran gedacht, dass der Luftdämpfer aufgrund der besseren Abdichtung mehr interne Reibkraft hat als ein Stahlfederdämpfer, bei dem nur Öl gegenüber Luft gedichtet werden muss? Die Luftteile sind ja viel kleiner und verzocken sich schneller als Öl...

In jedem Hinterbausystem gibt es Losbrechkraft, Reibkraft, Federkraft.

Losbrechkraft muss man überwinden und die ist weg, wenn das System arbeitet. 

Daher sollte es im Interesse der Hersteller sein, Lager zu verbauen, bei denen der Losbrech- u. Reibkraftwert ähnlich ist, sonst leidet die Performance eines Hinterbausystems am Ende an was ganz anderem als am schlechten Dämpfer. Und glaubt mir, bei Kunststoff- u. Gleitlagern können große Unterschiede herrschen.


----------



## flyingscot (7. November 2010)

Das mit der Losbrechkraft verstehe ich auch nicht, allein der Hinterbau des AMs SOLL laut Nicolai etwa 50N haben...

Daher wird man bei diesem Test im Wesentlichen das Federungs- und Dämpfungsverhalten des Reifens feststellen. Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren und werde es nachher mal ausprobieren: im Prinzip dürften ja die unterschiedlichen ProPedal-Einstellungen dann recht deutliche Auswirkungen haben...


----------



## cycophilipp (7. November 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Das mit der Losbrechkraft verstehe ich auch nicht, allein der Hinterbau des AMs SOLL laut Nicolai etwa 50N haben...
> 
> Daher wird man bei diesem Test im Wesentlichen das Federungs- und Dämpfungsverhalten des Reifens feststellen. Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren und werde es nachher mal ausprobieren: im Prinzip dürften ja die unterschiedlichen ProPedal-Einstellungen dann recht deutliche Auswirkungen haben...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Losbrechkraft


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, was ein fallen-lass-Test in Sachen Pro Pedal für Erkenntnisse bringen soll... aber geht ruhig in den Keller - wem es langweilig ist - und werft das Fully auf den Boden... hat jemand eine High Speed Kamera daheim? ;-) oder Dehnungs-Messstreifen? Ausser dass der O-Ring dann 2mm weiter wegsteht als vorher, werdet ihr aus solchen Tests absolut null sinnvolle Erkenntnisse ziehen...


----------



## dreamdeep (7. November 2010)

ichoe schrieb:


> dreamdeep schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mein Rahmen ist fertig, endlich
> ...



Hast Du es auch mit Angleset bestellt? Mein Rahmen war schon länger fertig, nur das Angleset noch nicht da.


----------



## timbowjoketown (7. November 2010)

Mein AFR ist auch ohne Angleset überfällig, aber nächste Woche soll es wohl auch kommen...


----------



## Pinstripe (7. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da wir hier ja eh gerade bei Thema Dämpfer waren habe ich mal eine Frage dazu:
Welcher Dämpfer wird hier denn am meisten am Helius AM gefahren? Schreibt doch mal kurz eure Erfahrungen.

Ich stelle mir gerade mein Traumbike zusammen, aber beim Dämpfer bin ich mir noch unsicher. Hätte gerne nen Coil, aber im Order Generator von Nicolai gibts nur den Cane Creek fürs AM.
Welche (Coil-) Dämpfer könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## acid-driver (7. November 2010)

schwierige frage. bei nicolai ist ja gerade das schöne, dass man sich sein bike nach eigenen bedürfnissen zusammenbauen kann. 

ich hatte vorher den dhx5 air verbaut. der hat mir aber garnicht gefallen. hab mir dann günstig einen dhx5 coil geschossen und war begeistert. 
hätte ich die kohle, würde es aber der CCDB mit Ti-Feder werden...


----------



## softbiker (7. November 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> schwierige frage. bei nicolai ist ja gerade das schöne, dass man sich sein bike nach eigenen bedürfnissen zusammenbauen kann.
> 
> ich hatte vorher den dhx5 air verbaut. der hat mir aber garnicht gefallen. hab mir dann günstig einen dhx5 coil geschossen und war begeistert.
> hätte ich die kohle, würde es aber der CCDB mit Ti-Feder werden...



Ich finde der CCDB tut überhaupt nicht not, und vor allem in einem Tourer macht ein Dämpfer ohne Plattform doch überhaupt keinen Sinn.
Wenn ihr Performance sucht dann schickt euren Dämpfer doch einfach zu Push oder Motopikan oder irgendeinem anderen Tuner.
Und mal ehrlich, einen Dämpfer für 600 Ecken ist doch einfach utopisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (7. November 2010)

ich sag doch...hätte ich die kohle 
wär mir dann auch egal 

propedal hab ich beim dhx5 komplett offen. brauch ich also nicht


----------



## lakekeman (7. November 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich finde der CCDB tut überhaupt nicht not, und vor allem in einem Tourer macht ein Dämpfer ohne Plattform doch überhaupt keinen Sinn.



Sehe ich genau gegensätzlich, ich finde ein Dämpfer mit Plattform macht keinen Sinn  Der Helius Hinterbau ist doch wirklich sehr antriebsneutral, da muss man nicht noch freiwillig ne Plattform draufsetzen und sich so die Performance kastrieren 
Aber hey, jeder wie er mag


----------



## trailterror (7. November 2010)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> AFR Unterrohr sind wohl 80g mehr als AM Standard.
> Die Pulverschicht im Vergleich zu elox würde ich mal mit 200g veranschlagen.
> Was das 1.5 mehr wiegt weiss ich auch nicht genau.
> 
> ...



danke für die antwort

wenn 1,5 auch noch mal 150/200gr wären, dann ist man auch schon fast wieder bei 3,6 angelangt...

@dreamdeep 

wieg dein nackter bock mal wenn er da ist


----------



## Rockcity Roller (7. November 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau gegensätzlich, ich finde ein Dämpfer mit Plattform macht keinen Sinn  Der Helius Hinterbau ist doch wirklich sehr antriebsneutral, da muss man nicht noch freiwillig ne Plattform draufsetzen und sich so die Performance kastrieren
> Aber hey, jeder wie er mag



wirklich antriebsneutral ist anders, find ich. es ist in ordnung, könnte aber besser sein. daher find ich das propedal im dhx 3 coil angebracht.

wer einen DHX 5.0 Air für sein AM braucht - ich verkauf meinen jetzt.
2009er, 216/63, neu gekauft im januar 2010, grad frisch vom toxoholics service, danach nur noch zum testen einmal eingebaut. rechnung und toxoholics-beleg natürlich am start!

gruß rainer


----------



## stuk (7. November 2010)

hey sorry
was hab ich da losgetretten??
klar sagt der "Hinterrad-Wurf-Klebt-auf-dem Boden-Test" nichts über die tatsächlichen Eigenschaften im Fahrbetrieb aus. Trotzdem konnte ich so und durch Druck auf den Sattel deutlich sehen das der DHX-AIR besser anspricht als der Monarch.
Werde aber erstmal den Monarch weiterfahren und nach dem Winter weitersehen.


----------



## ichoe (7. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Hast Du es auch mit Angleset bestellt? Mein Rahmen war schon länger fertig, nur das Angleset noch nicht da.



nee ohne angle set aber mit custom geo...hoffe aber schwer das der rahmen jetzt die woche kommt zumindest war er letzte woche beim eloxieren...


----------



## lakekeman (7. November 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> wirklich antriebsneutral ist anders, find ich. es ist in ordnung, könnte aber besser sein.



Findest du? Ich bin jetzt nicht ganz wenige verschiedene Bikes gefahren, das Helius ist definitiv das ruhigste am Heck. Ich will es jetzt aber nicht über den Klee loben, mir ist der Punkt nämlich gar nicht so wichtig


----------



## ichoe (7. November 2010)

mal ganz off topic...bräuchte vorschläge für en 22 und 36 KB für ne race face atlas fr...meinungen zu nc17 s pro  bzw andere vorschläge???..die blätter sollen schwarz sein..danke


----------



## acid-driver (7. November 2010)

nc17 hatte ich mal in der hand. sind ziemlich schwer  machen aber einen wertigen eindruck, wenn du nur darauf wert legst.

ich fahre jetzt blätter von T.A. sind leicht und schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (7. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> hey sorry
> was hab ich da losgetretten??
> klar sagt der "Hinterrad-Wurf-Klebt-auf-dem Boden-Test" nichts über die tatsächlichen Eigenschaften im Fahrbetrieb aus. Trotzdem konnte ich so und durch Druck auf den Sattel deutlich sehen das der DHX-AIR besser anspricht als der Monarch.
> Werde aber erstmal den Monarch weiterfahren und nach dem Winter weitersehen.



Yep, nervig. Manche scheinen das einfach überzubewerten, finde es völlig daneben, alle als idioten abzustempeln, die den Test etwas abgewinnen können. Ist halt ein kleiner Test fürs Ansprechverhalten und gut.



ichoe schrieb:


> nee ohne angle set aber mit custom geo...hoffe aber schwer das der rahmen jetzt die woche kommt zumindest war er letzte woche beim eloxieren...


Ich drück Dir die Daumen 



trailterror schrieb:


> wieg dein nackter bock mal wenn er da ist


Das ist obligatorisch. Allerdings ist das Angeleset bereits ab Werk verbaut, wird also auch eher ein Schätzwert.



acid-driver schrieb:


> ich fahre jetzt blätter von T.A. sind leicht und schwarz


Die Specialites TA wären jetzt auch mein Tipp gewesen.
http://r2-bike.com/Specialite-TA-Kettenblatt-chinook-36-Zaehne


----------



## ibislover (7. November 2010)

der dhx rc4 geht, wie ich selbst auf einigen testfahrten erfahren durfte auch sehr gut. ist nicht mit dem dhx 5 coil zu vergleichen.

wenn wer an einem interesse hat (216er), so kann er mir ne pm schicken.
da ich mein am wieder gecancelt habe, habe ich einen leicht gebrauchten und einen nagelneuen zu sehr guten konditionen abzugeben.


die sonstiges diskussion über dämpfer, hinterbauten und deren funktion ist ansonsten echt unterhaltsam. macht weiter. popcorn ist am start...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (8. November 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> danke für die antwort
> 
> wenn 1,5 auch noch mal 150/200gr wären, dann ist man auch schon fast wieder bei 3,6 angelangt...
> 
> ...



ich hab mir für´s AM auch 1.5" machen lassen und vorher nachgefragt. Ein netter Nicolai-Mitarbeiter hat mir beide Steuerrohre ausgewogen.

Unterschied ca. 60gr

Mach das, kommt super 

gruß rainer


----------



## trailterror (8. November 2010)

echt nur 60 gr....

also rahmengewicht AM (laut katalog): 3100gr plus 80 (afr unterrohr) plus 60 (1,5) = 3240, also bestimmt rund 3300 gr. das geht

mit einer ral farbe dann schon wieder 3,5kg, ...kompromiss in der farbe machen, mmmmhhhh

der bock sollte möglichst bei 14,5 (auf jeden fall unter 15kg) liegen..

am liebsten mit nem coil und 170er gabel...

ich denk das würde dennoch sehr eng werden


----------



## acid-driver (8. November 2010)

hab mein AM auf 14,5kg. mehr ist auch fast nicht drin

allerdings ohne den ganzen zusatz-klimbim (1.5, afr-UR, pulver)


----------



## trailterror (8. November 2010)

mit den besagten federelementen? kadergrösse? welche felgen??

ok, jetzt seh ichs, mit xtr! und ohne teleskop...

xtr wirds bei mir nicht und verstellbare auf jeden fall. das würde schon ganz eng mit den 15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (8. November 2010)

jep, handelt sich um das rad: 



felgen sind ztr flow und rahmengröße ist M


----------



## trailterror (8. November 2010)

ernüchterung, schnieeef.

ist wirklich gewichtstechnisch schwer zu toppen.

diese verdammten kompromisse


----------



## checkb (8. November 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> ernüchterung, schnieeef.
> 
> ist wirklich gewichtstechnisch schwer zu toppen.
> 
> diese verdammten kompromisse



Jetzt lass mal den Kopf nicht hängen: Laufräder, Gabel, Bremse..., da geht noch was in Richtung 14 Kilos. Entscheidend ist der Schotter. 

checkb


----------



## acid-driver (8. November 2010)

huch, jetzt bin ich gespannt. 

was gibts denn als alternative für die lyrik? 
den lrs fand ich eigentlich schon recht leicht  was gibts denn da leichteres in der breite?
die marta bleibt bei mir auf jeden fall, bin magura infiziert 
ansonsten nehm ich gerne tipps für die sub-14 entgegen  (muss ich wohl doch mal in den semesterferien arbeiten  )


----------



## NicolaiHeliusAc (8. November 2010)

wie sind denn die Preisnachlässe bei nicolai/Lagerverkauf in %?
kann man da noch feilschen?


----------



## checkb (8. November 2010)

> huch, jetzt bin ich gespannt.



Gabel: 2011er Fox Float 36 mit 2040g, du hast doch ne SoloAir drin?

Bremse: Schau dir mal die neuen XTR Bremshebel an, sollten auch bei Magura passen. Zwei Hebel wiegen zusammen: 196 Gramm, ich denke die sind ca. 100g leichter als Magura.

LRS: Schau dir mal die BOR Naben mit ZTR Flow an, sind noch mal 100g. 

Also mit ca. 1800,00 bis 2000,00 Euro haste schnell 500g gespart bzw. weniger auf dem Konto. 

Sind aktuell die Teile die mich interessieren. Entweder schmeisst meine Frau mich beim Kauf raus oder ich nehme 8 Kilo über den Winter ab. Ich denke es werden 6 Kilo und Anna Maria Helius bleibt bei 16 Kilo. 

Schaun mer mal, checkb


----------



## acid-driver (8. November 2010)

nee, ist ne lyrik-uturn (coil)
luft kommt mir nicht mehr ans rad 

bor ist ein schönes stichwort. evtl wirds mal die kurbel von denen 
naben aber eher nicht. das eloxal ist nicht so hübsch (kommt zumindest auf den bildern so rüber)

bremsgriffe sind aber evtl eine option


----------



## dreamdeep (8. November 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> der bock sollte möglichst bei 14,5 (auf jeden fall unter 15kg) liegen..
> 
> am liebsten mit nem coil und 170er gabel...
> 
> ich denk das würde dennoch sehr eng werden



Das ist doch gut zu schaffen, schau Dir mal die Aufbaulisten in meiner Galerie an. Wenn Du auf die Remotestütze verzichtest und eine leichte Gabel verbaust, geht es auch Richtung 14kg.
Wenn es Dir aufs Gewicht ankommt, würde ich aber auf die Pulverung verzichten. Ist nebenbei auch haltbarer und nur dadurch kommen die schönen Schweißnähte und die CNC Teile so richtig zur Geltung.

EDIT: sehe gerade, soll eine Remotestütze werden. Ok, dann wird es eng mit 14,5 aber 15kg sind gut machbar


----------



## dreamdeep (9. November 2010)

Exakte Gewichte vom Angleset:
http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/sh...ne-creek-anglset-complete5-degree-cup/cat/529


...


----------



## soul_ride (9. November 2010)

Falls es noch nicht die Runde gemacht hat 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10065


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo1979 (9. November 2010)

soul_ride schrieb:


> Falls es noch nicht die Runde gemacht hat
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10065


 
Hat das einen speziellen Grund warum du den LINK zum Video in mehreren Themen gleichzeitig gepostet hast?

Einmal hätte doch gelangt.

Gruss
Ingo


----------



## stuk (9. November 2010)

blödes video
jetzt kann ich fehlendes Fahrkönnen nicht mehr aufs bike schieben.
beim CC konnte ich immer noch sagen "da gehts mit meinem Rad nicht runter/durch" aber jetzt???


----------



## dreamdeep (9. November 2010)

So, jetzt mal wieder was zum schauen. Mein Rahmen ist da. 

Vier Sachen sind im Vergleich zum 2010 er anders. 

1. die Gussets für das Sitzrohr, haben eine leicht geänderte Form

2. das 1.5 Steuerrohr hat jetzt auch ein gefrästes N

3. die Aufnahme für die Dämpferhalter wurde offensichtlich versetzt. Bei einem 216mm Dämpfer werden jetzt 0, -3 und -7 gefahren

4. es ist überraschend leicht! Zieht man die Cups vom ANgleset ab, sind es ca. 3160g (ohne Achse und Dämpferschrauben/Buchsen), mit AFR Unterrohr und 1.5 Steuerrohr, das ist super! Zum Vergleich, mein altes mit gleicher Konfiguration aber ohne 1.5 Steuerrohr wog 3242g

Die Farbkombi gefällt mir super, das blau/schwarz/gold zieht sich jetzt durch alle Teile durch, Angleset, Fox 36, DHX und The One. Bin gespannt wie es aufgebaut aussieht.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2010)

wirkt heftig im/am steuerrohr bereich. 
u. die goldenen NICOLAI aufkl. passen nie zum gold elox. 

Ansosten sehr schöne idee mit dem blau/gold. bin auf das ges. bild sehr gespannt...


----------



## Testmaen (9. November 2010)

Sehr, sehr cooles Gerät. Gefällt !



dreamdeep schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie es aufgebaut aussieht.



Ich auch ! Wann darf die Gemeinde mit Bildern vom Komplettrad rechnen ?


----------



## Bingo1979 (9. November 2010)

Hat das Helius AM eigentlich mittlerweile eine uneingeschränkte Bikepark-Freigabe?

Wiegt ja fast soviel wie ein AFR.


----------



## dreamdeep (9. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wirkt heftig im/am steuerrohr bereich.
> u. die goldenen NICOLAI aufkl. passen nie zum gold elox.


Das hat halt das 1.5 Steuerrohr so ansich, aber form follows function 
Die Decals sehen live passender aus, stört nicht.




Testmaen schrieb:


> Ich auch ! Wann darf die Gemeinde mit Bildern vom Komplettrad rechnen ?


Mal sehen, eigentlich wollte ich warten bis die Reverb da ist, da sich das Rot der KS Stütze sicherlich beisst. Nicht das die Bilder vom unvollendeten Aufbau dann wieder irgendwo zerrissen werden


----------



## stuk (9. November 2010)

suuuuper wird bestimmt schick, aber die goldenen aufkleber beißen sich wirklich mit dem ULH, blaue aufkleber wären mal anderes.
viel spaß beim aufbau und beim fahren
mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (9. November 2010)

Danke 

Wie gesagt, live passt das mit den Decals ganz gut. Aber blaue kann ich auch mal testen, sind ja schnell getauscht, aber erstmal schauen wie sich das Bike aufgebaut macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. November 2010)

Flo, das wird ein richtig schönes Gesamtkunstwerk


----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> blaue aufkleber




blaue aufkl. wären overpimpt. 
ich hatte bei dem Nonius auch goldene drann,- die waren farblich völlig anders zu den goldenen elox. teilen von -N-  von Chris-King u. Hope. 

evtl. schwarz glanz...

aber wir sollten den ges. aufbau abwarten,- da wird Dream uns wieder endzücken... wie ich ihn kenne.


----------



## dreamdeep (9. November 2010)

Danke Jungs 

Ich kann es kaum erwarten, nachher die Fox einzubauen, bin so gespannt wie die passt


----------



## Ti-Max (9. November 2010)

Geiles Teil, Glückwunsch

Und auf schwarz-gold stehe ich ja sowieso.

Spreche mich allerdings auch für keine Aufkleber aus oder maximal schwarz glänzend, aus dem von Artur genannten Grund...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## trailterror (9. November 2010)

soul_ride schrieb:


> Falls es noch nicht die Runde gemacht hat
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10065



leichtfüssig hoch sieht anders aus

in em wetter würde ich mich da auch nucht runtertrauen. steine und wurzeln wo man nur hinschaut 

der typ ist die strecke aber wohl auch schon zig mal gefahren, er scheint genau seine line zu kennen.

sonst klasse


----------



## trailterror (9. November 2010)

@dreamdeep 


danke fürs auf die waage legen...das ist ja mehr als in ordnung

die haben wohl das afr ur vergessen

viel spass

wie lang hats seit dem bestellen eigentlich gedauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (9. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wirkt heftig im/am steuerrohr bereich.
> u. die goldenen NICOLAI aufkl. passen nie zum gold elox.
> 
> Ansosten sehr schöne idee mit dem blau/gold. bin auf das ges. bild sehr gespannt...



man könnte es mal mit orange elox der decals versuchen


----------



## thunder666 (9. November 2010)

@ dreamdeep

Farbkombi ist echt geil, finde ich von deinen bisherigen Bikes am besten.

Decals beißen sich leider immer ein wenig mit den ULH. K.A. warum Nicolai da nicht mal das passende Gold rausbringt. Vielleicht fragt mal einer nach?

Und natürlich würde der CCDB ganz hervorragend an dieses Bike passen.


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (9. November 2010)

Sind das Titanschrauben am Dämpferhalter?

Hat eigentlich mal jemand seinen 2008er - 2009er AM-Rahmen auf die Waage gelegt? Die waren ja noch einen Tick leichter, doch wie viel war das genau?


----------



## JAY-L (9. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal wieder was zum schauen. Mein Rahmen ist da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ichoe (9. November 2010)

@dreamdeep

schönes teil haste dir mal wieder zugelegt,farbkombi gefällt, black glossy decals fänd auch ich besser aber warten wir mal das endprodukt ab

auf jedenfall viel spaß mit der kiste


----------



## guru39 (9. November 2010)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich den Winkel mit dem Angelset selber verstellen oder mussen dafür die entsprechenden Schalen von Nicolai eingepresst werden.



Die Schalen müssen nicht von Nicolai eingepresst werden, ansonsten haste aber Recht


----------



## dreamdeep (10. November 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> wie lang hats seit dem bestellen eigentlich gedauert


8 Wochen...



thunder666 schrieb:


> @ dreamdeep
> 
> Farbkombi ist echt geil, finde ich von deinen bisherigen Bikes am besten.
> 
> Decals beißen sich leider immer ein wenig mit den ULH. K.A. warum Nicolai da nicht mal das passende Gold rausbringt. Vielleicht fragt mal einer nach?


Danke 
Die Decals bleiben aber auf jeden Fall, die passen sehr gut zur Fox, die Umlenkhebel treffen den Farbton leider weniger. Eventuell werden es doch noch blaue Umlenkhebel.



KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Sind das Titanschrauben am Dämpferhalter?


Nein, nur am Rado, am Dämpferhalter ist mir das zu heikel.



ichoe schrieb:


> auf jedenfall viel spaß mit der kiste


Danke 




....


----------



## JAY-L (10. November 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Schalen müssen nicht von Nicolai eingepresst werden, ansonsten haste aber Recht



Aber die Schalen müssen sehr exakt eingepresst werden oder?
Auf der Homepage steht zm angelset ja folgendes:


			
				Nicolai HP schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Novität bieten wir in Zusammenhang mit einem 1.5 Steuerrohr an. Rahmen mit diesem Standard können von uns mit einem montierten Cane Creek Angleset®-Steuersatz geliefert werden. Bei diesem Steuersatz für 1 1/8 Gabelschäfte lässt sich der Lenkwinkel durch unterschiedliche Winkeleinsätze in jeweils drei Schritten um bis zu 1,5° flacher oder steiler einstellen. Ein präzise bearbeitetes Steuerrohr und exakt ausgerichtete Schalen sind für die Funktion des Angleset®-Steuersatzes unverzichtbar. Darum wird der Angleset® bei uns bereits ab Werk fachmännisch moniert und nur zusammen mit einem Rahmen geliefert.


Wenn mann also den Winkel versellen will dann Schalen auspressen und die ensprechene neue Kombi einpressen?

Gruß
Max


----------



## dreamdeep (10. November 2010)

Es muss nur die obere Schale geändert werden. Die oberen Lagerschalen haben eine Markierung die fluchtend zur Sattelstütze ausgerichtet werden muss. Das sollte zwar schon genau ausgerichtet werden, Cane Creek hat das aber so konstruiert, dass eine gewisse Toleranz gegeben ist. Sollte jeder mit gesunden Augenmaß oder einem gespannten Faden hinbekommen 

Das Angleset baut übrigens verdammt flach. Trotz dem für das Angleset um 5mm verlängerten Steuerrohr, hat die Gabel zum Unterrohr nur wenig Platz. Ohne das verlängerte Steuerrohr passt eine Fox Gabel nicht. Insofern hat N recht, das nachrüsten wird schwierig.

Hier gibt es ein sehr ausführliches Review zum Angleset, dass eigentlich keine Fragen mehr offen lässt. Wird dort allerdings alles recht kompliziert dargestellt, eigentlich ist das alles recht simpel 
http://www.sicklines.com/2010/10/26/review-2011-cane-creek-angleset/


...


----------



## some.body (10. November 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Sind das Titanschrauben am Dämpferhalter?
> 
> Hat eigentlich mal jemand seinen 2008er - 2009er AM-Rahmen auf die Waage gelegt? Die waren ja noch einen Tick leichter, doch wie viel war das genau?



Mein 2009er AM Groesse L eloxiert mit Nicolai Steckachse und ISCG wog genau 3165g http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5734732&postcount=358
Wie die Posts danach zeigen, war mein Rahmen aber ein besonders leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (11. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ...
> 3. die Aufnahme für die Dämpferhalter wurde offensichtlich versetzt. Bei einem 216mm Dämpfer werden jetzt 0, -3 und -7 gefahren
> ...


Oh nein, schon wieder anders. Sorgt sicherlich wieder fuer neue Verwirrungen


----------



## NicolaiHeliusAc (11. November 2010)

haben die 2011er-AM-Rahmen nun 1,5" Steuerrohre als Standard verbaut?
oder muss 1,5" gesondert bestellt werden?


----------



## stuk (11. November 2010)

gesondert, mit aufpreis


----------



## NicolaiHeliusAc (11. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> gesondert, mit aufpreis


merci f. d. tip.
Zuschlag lt. Konfigurator: 120â¬
Danke


----------



## stuk (11. November 2010)

weiß nicht genau aber
guck mal in den ordergenerator auf der n seite.
da kannst du alle optionen "durchspielen"


----------



## dreamdeep (11. November 2010)

some.body schrieb:


> Oh nein, schon wieder anders. Sorgt sicherlich wieder fuer neue Verwirrungen



Ja, schon. Aber da ab jetzt nur noch 216mm Dämpfer verbaut werden, macht es ja Sinn, die Aufnahme an die "richtige" Position und 0 offset als Standard zu setzen.

Ich habe gestern mal etwas mit den drei unterschiedlichen Dämpferhaltern getestet: 0, -3 und -7 offset. Diese habe ich zusätzlich bestellt und kann nun zusammen bzw. unabhängig vom Angleset auch die Tretlagerhöhe anpassen. Sehr feine Sache!


----------



## Reese23 (12. November 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

ich bin gerade am Überlegen ein Helius AM oder ein Liteville 301 zu kaufen... ich weiß alleine dafür würden mir einige eine verpassen aber ist ja noch nichts entschieden! 

Ziel ist ein "stabiles" AM aufzubauen welches auch mal den härteren Einsatz nicht scheut. Mir gefällt beim Helius sehr dass man den Hinterbau schnell und einfach an die jeweilige Gabel anpassen kann, dafür ist es um einiges schwerer als das 301.
Zu Beginn würde ich meine Fox 32 Talas mit 150 mm verbauen wollen und nun die Frage ob das hier jemand in der Kombi fährt bzw. gefahren ist und ob der Hinterbau gut Harmoniert mit der Gabel.
Denkbar wäre für die Zukunft noch z.B. eine 170er Lyrik anzuschaffen welche bei Bedarf eingebaut wird.

Grundsätzlich sollte das Bike sehr gut im Uphill funktionieren, sprich Traktion, kein leichtes Vorderrad etc. ist mit sehr wichtig. Downhill sollte es eher auf technische Trails funktionieren.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben was passen könnte... 

Viele Grüße

PS: bin heute Mittag mal bei der Wurzelpassage mir da noch ne Meinung holen.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> PS: bin heute Mittag mal bei der Wurzelpassage mir da noch ne Meinung holen.



da kommste "ohne" nicht mehr raus...


----------



## Reese23 (12. November 2010)

Befürchte ich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnapsi (12. November 2010)

Tja, fahre doch einfach beide probe. 

Ich habe mich gerade weil es bei gleichem Material schwerer ist fürs Helius entschieden. Kein Bock auf die mittlerweile überall verbreiteten Cola-Dosen-Prinzipien und immer wieder neue Rahmen zu kaufen.

Die 'Quirligkeit' oder das nervöse am Rahmen für Downhill ist wohl auch zu einem grossen Teil der Rahmengrösse zuzuschreiben. Je kleiner desto 'lebendiger' aber auch mühsamer für den Rest.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Befürchte ich auch...



hier Deutsch
dort Taiwan....  oder ist es dir egal ?


----------



## Reese23 (12. November 2010)

Die Geo vom Helius spricht mich total an... brauche ein L und die Helius Geo liegt genau zwischen M und L vom 301. Das 301 M ist mir etwas zu klein und das L etwas zu groß... wenn halt das doch nicht unerhebliche Mehrgewicht nicht wäre. Das Helius schlägt mit 0,9 - 1 kg mehr zu buche, das ist schon ein Wort.

Zwei Kollegen aus meine Biketruppe fahren 301er und die machen eigentlich keinen Dosen-Eindruck. Weiß allerdings nicht wie es aussieht wenns mal einer richtig weg wirft.


----------



## Reese23 (12. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hier Deutsch
> dort Taiwan....  oder ist es dir egal ?



Werte ich schon als Argument und ist mir bei anderen Dinge auch wichtig... zumal die Wurzelpassage echt vor der Haustür liegt und ich gehört habe die hätten einen sehr guten Draht zu Nicolai im Fall des Falles...


----------



## NicolaiHeliusAc (12. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> ich bin gerade am Überlegen ein Helius AM oder ein Liteville 301 zu kaufen... ich weiß alleine dafür würden mir einige eine verpassen aber ist ja noch nichts entschieden!



Stand vor der gleichen Wahl?
werde das helius am nehmen.
Grund: mir gefällt die Umlenkhebelfunkton beim liteville301 nicht; das System am nicolai überzeugt.
Zudem kommt man bei nicolai sicher noch an paar Ersatzteile in Zukunft.
Bei liteville weiss man es nicht so genau?

und: Nicolai "Maschinenbau"


----------



## Deleted 55153 (12. November 2010)

NicolaiHeliusAc schrieb:


> Stand vor der gleichen Wahl?
> werde das helius am nehmen.
> Grund: mir gefällt die Umlenkhebelfunkton beim liteville301 nicht; das System am nicolai überzeugt.
> Zudem kommt man bei nicolai sicher noch an paar Ersatzteile in Zukunft.
> ...



Gratuliere, gute Wahl. Im Zweifel immer Nicolai.......Was sonst?
Teile für verschiedene Helius-Modelle bekommst Du bei Nicolai seit ca. 10 Jahren, so lange gibt es das Helius schon!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (12. November 2010)

frag auch hier noch mal:

könnte man die n rahmen eigentlich auch durchweg mit dickeren rohren bestellen

welchen durchmesser hat eigentlich des sitzrohr beim helius am?

vll weiss ja doch noch jem. was.


----------



## flyingscot (12. November 2010)

"Dickere" Rohre im Sinne von größerem Außendurchmessern wohl eher nicht, da dann der Zuschnitt der Rohre angepasst werden müsste.

Was allerdings recht problemlos geht, ist eine anderen Rohrsatz zu ordern. D.h. der Innendurchmesser ist anders. Also schon "dicker" im Sinne von Wandungsstärke.

Was im Speziellen notwendig/möglich ist am besten bei Nicolai anfragen.


----------



## dreamdeep (12. November 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> welchen durchmesser hat eigentlich des sitzrohr beim helius am?


Durchmesser ist immer 34,9mm, das muss sich ja den gängigen Maßen der  Umwerfer orientieren (34,9, 31,8).
Innendurchmesser ist 31,6mm bis Größe L, danach 30,9mm. Beim AFR Rohrsatz bei allen Größen 30,9mm


----------



## trailterror (12. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Durchmesser ist immer 34,9mm, das muss sich ja den gängigen Maßen der  Umwerfer orientieren (34,9, 31,8).
> Innendurchmesser ist 31,6mm bis Größe L, danach 30,9mm. Beim AFR Rohrsatz bei allen Größen 30,9mm



Ok, danke.

@flyingscott

Danke. Hab mich schlecht ausgedrückt. Meinte von aussen optisch fettere rohre


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> PS: bin heute Mittag mal bei der Wurzelpassage mir da noch ne Meinung holen.




War der Kaffee geniesbar?


----------



## Reese23 (12. November 2010)

War super... DANKE, endlich mal nicht so stocksteifer Fahrradschuppen mit lauter Träumern ohne Ahnung. 

Spaß bei Seite... super Beratung aber leichter ist die Entscheidung nicht grade geworden. Das 301 ist raus aber das Helius AC sieht auch lecker aus, oder doch AM...


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


>




Booohh alder, du brauchst ein AM das AC kannst Du Dir später auch noch (dazu) kaufen


----------



## Reese23 (12. November 2010)

Hättest mir die Nicolai-Bettlektüre nicht mitgegeben wär ich gar nicht auf so dumme Ideen gekommen.


----------



## checkb (12. November 2010)

Das hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn es dir im Puff nicht gefallen hätte. 

checkb

Mein AM Tuningtipp: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7748747&postcount=734


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hättest mir die Nicolai-Bettlektüre nicht mitgegeben wär ich gar nicht auf so dumme Ideen gekommen.



Die Lektüre war für´s Klo gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (12. November 2010)

Doch, war sicher nicht des letzte mal im Püff... 

Du bist super...



checkb schrieb:


> aus meiner Sicht noch bezahlbaren Preis von 469,00 Euro mit Versand.



Wenn das Helius erst im Keller steht ist erst mal Schicht mit so Späßen!


----------



## Reese23 (12. November 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Lektüre war für´s Klo gedacht



Schweißnähte sind wie Titten, deshalb ist sie im Bett gelandet...


----------



## checkb (12. November 2010)

> Wenn das Helius erst im Keller steht ist erst mal Schicht mit so Späßen!



Dann geht's doch erst los.  Leider hat meine Frau die Rechnung gesehen und jetzt ist meine neue Gabel gestorben.  Es gibt dafür einen schönen neuen Schlafzimmerschrank. 

Gute NAcht und schöne feuchte Träume.

checkb


----------



## pfalz (12. November 2010)

> SchweiÃnÃ¤hte sind wie Titten, deshalb ist sie im Bett gelandet...



ROFL

meine Ð-LektÃ¼ren liegen auch neben dem Bett


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Schweißnähte sind wie Titten, deshalb ist sie im Bett gelandet...



OMG, Wixxlektüre, was hab ich nur getan


----------



## habbadu (13. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hättest mir die Nicolai-Bettlektüre nicht mitgegeben wär ich gar nicht auf so dumme Ideen gekommen.



...warte es mal ab, Du wirst sicher noch auf "saudumme" Ideen kommen
...macht aber nix - macht Spazz!


----------



## stuk (13. November 2010)

AC oder AM? ich stand auch vor der wahl.
würde immer wieder das AM nehmen. Es kann alles was das AC kann nur noch ein bischen mehr
bergauf geht es besser als mein altes helius cc und runter gibt es keine grenzen. (jedoch dann mir 160/170er Gabel, 150er finde ich zu kurz)


----------



## Reese23 (13. November 2010)

150 ist hier (Bruchsal, Sandboden, nicht mal kleine Steine) denke dicke ausreichend... wobei ich bestimmt anders denke wenn die Fox Zahnstocher erst mal im Rahmen stecken. Was mir auch noch bissel sorgen machen ist die Performance der Fox sollte ich evtl. den Cane Creeck Dämpfer nehmen... und Alternativ macht sich ne 160/170er Lyric als Zweitgabel auch ganz gut wenn ich in die Pfalz/HD/Bikepark/Alpen fahre.


----------



## acid-driver (13. November 2010)

dir macht die percormance von fox sorgen? 

naja, hauptsache, du hast sonst keine probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (13. November 2010)

ich glaube er meinte die fox 32 im AM.
und da könnte er recht haben......


----------



## dreamdeep (13. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ich glaube er meinte die fox 32 im AM.
> und da könnte er recht haben......



Ja, sehe ich auch so, besonders in Verbindung mit dem Cane Creek Dämpfer, ist das Fahrwerk dann nicht gerade harmonisch.
Wenn Dir 150mm reichen, würde ich das AC nehmen.


----------



## stuk (13. November 2010)

dreamdeep, was macht dein aufbau?
bin neugierig.


----------



## lakekeman (13. November 2010)

Sehe ich anders, ich fahre mein AM auf Hometrails auch manchmal mit RS Revelation statt Lyrik und das macht teilweise sogar mehr Spaß - wendiger, spritziger, leichter.

Manchmal ist weniger auch mehr - vor allem wenn ich mir 95% der Leute mit Lyrik bis Totem anschaue was einfach völlig übertrieben ist.

Wenn man meint das wäre unharmonisch einfach hinten den FW anpassen - ich fahre es dann mit der 157mm Einstellung am Heck.


----------



## dreamdeep (13. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> dreamdeep, was macht dein aufbau?
> bin neugierig.


Ist bis auf die Schaltzüge und Einstellarbeiten fertig. Da ich gerade Erkältet bin und sowieso nicht fahren kann, mach ich das dieses mal alles etwas gemütlicher 
Bilder mache ich aber erst wenn die Reverb Stütze da ist. Das rot der KS beisst sich ziemlich.


----------



## c_w (13. November 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders, ich fahre mein AM auf Hometrails auch manchmal mit RS Revelation statt Lyrik und das macht teilweise sogar mehr Spaß - wendiger, spritziger, leichter.
> 
> Manchmal ist weniger auch mehr - vor allem wenn ich mir 95% der Leute mit Lyrik bis Totem anschaue was einfach völlig übertrieben ist.
> 
> Wenn man meint das wäre unharmonisch einfach hinten den FW anpassen - ich fahre es dann mit der 157mm Einstellung am Heck.



Joa, aber was spricht dann gegen das AC, wenn man das dauerhaft mit ner kleinen Gabel fahren will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (13. November 2010)

Gar nix? Aber das war ja auch nicht die Frage


----------



## Ge!st (13. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ja, sehe ich auch so, besonders in Verbindung mit dem Cane Creek Dämpfer, ist das Fahrwerk dann nicht gerade harmonisch.


Ist der CCDB für ein AM nicht ein bisschen zu viel des Guten! Auf der anderen Seite kann man vom Guten wiederum nie zuviel haben 

Der CCDB ist schon ein GEILES Teil, nur zum Einstellen muss man sich Zeit nehmen und unbedingt methodisch vorgehen und nicht einfach an den vier Ventilen drehen/herumprobieren.


----------



## dreamdeep (13. November 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Gar nix? Aber das war ja auch nicht die Frage



Die Frage war, ob es sinnvoll ist ein AM mit CCDB und fox32 aufzubauen oder doch lieber das AC zu nehmen. Wenn ersteres für Dich eine sinnige Kombination ist ok, ich halte es schlichtweg für nicht stimmig und unharmonisch. 

Deshalb war mein Vorschlag das AC zu nehmen. Wenn die Fox 32 bisher reicht, tut es auch alle mal das AC mit guten Luftdämpfer und man muss sich nicht das schwerere AM mit Coil Dämpfer ans Bein binden.



..


----------



## lakekeman (13. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Die Frage war, ob es sinnvoll ist ein AM mit CCDB und fox32 aufzubauen oder doch lieber das AC zu nehmen.



Echt? Das muss ich überlesen haben  Habe nirgendwo gefunden dass der Fragesteller jemals das AC in Betracht gezogen hat.



dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wenn ersteres für Dich eine sinnige Kombination ist ok, ich halte es schlichtweg für nicht stimmig und unharmonisch.



Schon gefahren? Ich schon - zumindest mit ELKA.


----------



## Reese23 (13. November 2010)

Stimmt schon, die Frage war ob die 32 Fox noch Sinn macht mit dem CCDB im Heck... bin gestern mal kurz das Helius AM mit CCDB Probe gefahren und vergeichsweise auch den Monarch. Da sind schon Welten dazwischen... fährt jemand von euch den Vivid Air Plus? Finde das Ding zwar hässlich aber das soll ja mal nicht das Thema sein jetzt.

Dir Frage ob AM oder AC gabs schon von mir weiter oben aber ich tendiere da eher zum AM.


----------



## dreamdeep (13. November 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Schon gefahren? Ich schon - zumindest mit ELKA.


Ich fahre mein AM, dank absenkbarer Gabel regelmässig mit 150mm und die Fox 32 kenne ich aus anderen Bikes auch ganz gut. Das AC stimmig mit 150mm aufgebaut, bin ich ebenfalls schon oft genug gefahren. Also keine Sorge, ich bin schon fähig mir selbst ein Urteil zu bilden


----------



## lakekeman (13. November 2010)

Jaja... Deine Fox sollte eigentlich auf 140 absenken, aber hey, du musst es besser wissen. Die 32 kennt man aus andren Bikes. Und nen AC auch schon gefahren. Daraus ein Urteil bilden wie das AM mit ner 150er Gabel läuft? Du hast mich sowas von überzeugt


----------



## dreamdeep (13. November 2010)

> Daraus ein Urteil bilden wie das AM mit ner 150er Gabel läuft?


Vielleicht ist es Dir entgangen, dass ich eine Lyrik U-Turn in meinem alten AM gefahren bin, zudem lässt sich die Fox dank falschen setup der Talas Einheit zur Zeit nur auf 150mm absenken. Aber klar ein Urteil wie das AM mit 150mm läuft kann ich mir nicht bilden, fahre das AM ja erst die zweite Saison und bin nicht so ein Held wie Du 

Aber weisst Du was, offensichtlich hast Du einfach ein Problem mit mir. Setze mich bitte auf Deine Ignoreliste, ich habe gerade das gleiche mit Dir gemacht. Dann sparen wir uns das in Zukunft einfach. Danke.



...


----------



## lakekeman (13. November 2010)

Ich habe gar kein Problem mit dir, warum? Nur weil wir anderer Meinung sind?

Wenn ich ein Bike (teilweise) so fahre wie du hier schreibt dass es nicht funktioniert bzw. unharmonisch ist, dann kann ich das doch verneinen - aus Erfahrung.

Du würdest dich doch auch zu Wort melden, wenn ich erzähle wie dämlich es ist ne 180er Gabel im AM zu fahren 

Aber egal.
Wenn der Fragesteller tatsächlich immer eine 32er fahren möchte, würde ich auch eher das AC empfehlen. Dafür ist es schliesslich da.


----------



## checkb (13. November 2010)

Komisch hier. 

Ich hatte ne Totem drin, fand ich zu fett und ich hatte ne Revelation drin, fand ich zu spargelig. 

Jetzt fahre ich wieder mit der Talas 36 und kann nur sagen, für mich die perfekte Forke im AM.  Die 160er Gabeln egal ob RS, Fox etc. passen einfach für technische und lange Touren. Dank der perfekten Geo beim AM für 160er Gabeln, brauche ich auch keine Abesenkung. Meine nächste Gabel wird ganz sicher eine Float 36 mit 160mm.

Mein Fazit: ich würde ein AM nicht mit einer 32er 150er Gabel fahren, dann doch lieber ein AC. 

checkb

PS: Die Totem war im Bergab Modus das Geilste was ich bisher erlebt habe.  Leider in die andere Richtung nur bei überdurschnittlicher Fitness brauchbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (13. November 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Bike (teilweise) so fahre wie du hier schreibt dass es nicht funktioniert bzw. unharmonisch ist, dann kann ich das doch verneinen - aus Erfahrung.


Ja, das ist Dein gutes Recht. genauso wie meines, die Kombination aus Fox 32, CCDB und AM als nicht sinvoll zu errachten. 

Darum geht es aber nicht. Sondern um Deine Art, ständig andere Meinungen als inkompetent und idiotisch darzustellen. So geschehen bei der Frage von neulich bezüglich des Tests für das Ansprechverhalten und hier schon wieder. 
Wenn ich schreibe, dass ich das AM regelmässig mit 150mm fahre, dann ist das auch so. Und mir abzusprechen, dass ich nicht fähig bin mir daraus ein Urteil zu bilden, ist schlichtweg arrogant und fehl am Platz.

Im Nicolai Forum ging es bisher immer friedlich und gesittet zu. Wäre schön wenn das so bleibt. Also entweder diskutieren wir in Zukunft etwas freundlicher oder wir setzen uns gegenseitig auf die Ignoreliste, dann müssen sich andere das nicht antun.


...


----------



## CaptainSlow (13. November 2010)

neues Helius AM von meinem Bruder


----------



## dreamdeep (13. November 2010)




----------



## Ge!st (13. November 2010)

Mit einem Wort KLASSE 

Wenn ich die geilen Helius AMs sehe, verspüre ich den Drang auch eines aufzubauen zu wollen...


----------



## Pinstripe (13. November 2010)

Echt super die Kombination aus Orange und Blau. Bisher noch kein Bike in so einer Kombi gesehen. Gefällt


----------



## Ti-Max (13. November 2010)

Sehr geil

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## kroiterfee (13. November 2010)

aufkleber noch von felgen ab! dann hc-porno! 


das nicolai-forum ist immer eine rückzugsmöglichkeit ins gesittete miteinander. da ist echt was dran.


----------



## sluette (13. November 2010)

schaut sehr gut aus. kann man die 90° verschraubung der hinteren hopebremse noch nach unten drehen ? sollte eigentlich ohne probleme gehen. ausserdem schaut die vordere leitung noch sehr lang aus...


----------



## KHUJAND (13. November 2010)

3 fotos 3x die gleiche (falsche) seite... 

bike is natürich super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (13. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> 3 fotos 3x die gleiche (falsche) seite...


 

wenn der Arthur Recht hat.... zeig doch mal bitte die Kurbelseite, die beiden bikes sehen zwar so schon top aus aber die Kurbel möchten wir sehen, und Pedale waagrecht geposed.

Danke 
Frank


----------



## trailterror (13. November 2010)

für meinen geschmack einen tick zuviel farbenwahnsinn 

ist das ein L kader? und welche grösse hat dein bruder ungefähr

danke


----------



## Kontragonist (13. November 2010)

Antriebsseite  Pedale wagerecht  Kette auf mittlerem Ritzel 
Für Katalogfotos konsultieren Sie Ihr Numeric Magazin 

An sich ein schicker Hobel, ist mir aber auch zu viel des Guten. Mit ohne bunte Nokons, Griffe, die Pimp-Sram-Teile und dafür aber mit schwarzen Bremszangen und orangenen Druckstreben wär das Ganze ein Augenschmaus 

Aber wie immer: Dem Eigner solls gefallen. Und rocken wird der Pott auf alle Fälle  deinem Bro viel Spaß damit!

*Anderes Thema:* lasst mal die Diskussion bleiben, ob ein AM besser als ein AC und/oder ein AFR wär  ich grübel schon beinahe täglich, ob ich mein AC und/oder mein AFR abschaffen sollte um zu einem AM zu wechseln


----------



## OldSchool (13. November 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Anderes Thema:[/B] lasst mal die Diskussion bleiben, ob ein AM besser als ein AC und/oder ein AFR wär  ich grübel schon beinahe täglich, ob ich mein AC und/oder mein AFR abschaffen sollte um zu einem AM zu wechseln



Wenn du das AC eher CCmäßig aufgebaut hast nicht.


----------



## timtim (13. November 2010)

meiner meinung nach ist ja das ac der heimliche star in der helius palette,da gibt es nix woran es mir fehlt ,mal abgesehen vom bikeparkbesuch ! selbst in bozen 's kohlern trail nr.4 hör ich es noch wiehern.................,ganz zu schweigen vom 4a.
absolut ebenbürtig zum fr ,man fährt halt etwas langsamer kann aber viel mehr linien in erwägung ziehen .einfach traumhaft !

tim²


----------



## Kontragonist (13. November 2010)

Hab eigentlich drauf geachtet, dass das AC nicht bloß kleckert, sondern auch klotzt (stabile Laufräder, Bash u.ä.)  aber ich hab neulich den Test gemacht: auf der Strecke Frankfurt/Heidelberg bin ich via Straße mit dem AC bloß 10 Minuten langsamer als mit dem Marathon-Hardtail (trotz Kurbel mit 36/22 statt 22/32/44) und saubere Doubles nimmt es auch gelassen hin. Der Zweifel bleibt: Ist das AFR zu fett für mich? Ist das AC zu zart? Vlt. wär ich mit AM und Argon besser dran. Aber trennen wollt ich mich von den zwei lieb gewonnenen Hockern auch nicht mehr  ein Teufelskreis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (13. November 2010)

das ist nichts gegen das am ,ich würde es wohl auch fahren, hätte der zufall nicht geholfen!
ich sehe nur in meinem direkten umfeld die bemühungen das doch etwas fett gewordene am etwas abzuspecken ,letztendlich wollen wir alle ja auch touren fahren mit unserem lieblingsbike.da könnte das eine oder andere gramm auch störend wirken .mein ac wiegt jetzt 14,2k , das ist m.m.seriös für uneingeschränkte trailtauglichkeit und kann auch mal 2-3 stunden getragen werden.
für mich die eierlegende w..................!


----------



## timbowjoketown (13. November 2010)

Hm, ich würde gerne meinen Fuhrpark um ein AC erweitern... Allerdings wäre das AC für mich der Kilomterfresser auf Waldautobahnen, den nicht sehr anspruchsvollen Trails bei mir in der Umgebung und dem ein oder anderen Abstecher in die Butnik. Für alles andere habe ich das AFR als DH/Bikeparkbike und mit anderem Setup (Gabel, Dämpfer, Laufräder) als Freerider/Enduro. Habe dieses Lineup letztes Jahr mit Liteville 901 und 301 getestet und war sehr zufrieden damit, so kann ich für mich alles perfekt abdecken, ohne zu viele Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen.


----------



## Reese23 (14. November 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> das ist nichts gegen das am ,ich würde es wohl auch fahren, hätte der zufall nicht geholfen!
> ich sehe nur in meinem direkten umfeld die bemühungen das doch etwas fett gewordene am etwas abzuspecken ,letztendlich wollen wir alle ja auch touren fahren mit unserem lieblingsbike.da könnte das eine oder andere gramm auch störend wirken .mein ac wiegt jetzt 14,2k , das ist m.m.seriös für uneingeschränkte trailtauglichkeit und kann auch mal 2-3 stunden getragen werden.
> für mich die eierlegende w..................!



Wenn ich des lese komm ich noch mehr ins grübeln ob doch AC und das in Verbindung mit der 150er Fox aufzubauen. Bikepark ist jetzt nicht so mein Ding, wäre also kein Problem. Das AC wollte ich vom Aufbau ohnehin universeller halten, sprich 2 fach mit Bash, Kefü, ZTR Flow... noch kein Enduro aber auch kein AllMountain mehr.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. November 2010)

Letzten Endes kommt es auch sehr auf den Aufbau an. Die Überschneidung im Einsatzbereich von AM und AC sind recht groß und 500g weniger Rahmengewicht, sind recht schnell zunichte gemacht, wenn man nicht auf einen leichten Aufbau achtet.
Und jetzt wo das AM einen flacheren Lenkwinkel hat, spricht grundsätzlich auch nichts dagegen, es mit 150mm "als AC" aufzubauen, aber dann halt stimmig


----------



## stuk (14. November 2010)

außer das dann durch die kurze gabel die kurbel zu tief kommen könnte und man bei touren schonmal in den boden tritt.
wenn 150er gabel dann würde ich ein passendes ac nehmen. und versuchen was mir ca.13.5 kilo aufzubauen.
wenn 160er gabel dann ein AM.


----------



## Reese23 (14. November 2010)

Das AM wird doch aber auch von der Empfehlung her mit 150 - 170 mm beschrieben im TechSheet... kann also so schlecht nicht sein mit ner 150er Forke.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> außer das dann durch die kurze gabel die kurbel zu tief kommen könnte und man bei touren schonmal in den boden tritt.


Stimmt, es kommt tiefer, ist aber trotzdem noch höher als beim AC. Das AC hat +11mm, AM +17,5mm. Nach der Faustregel, 7mm pro 20mm Gabeleinbauhöhe, kommt das AM mit 150mm Gabel auf +14mm. 
Ist aber alles Geschmackssache, ich persönlich mag ein tiefes Tretlager und das AC fährt sich mit +11mm einfach spitze!



> wenn 150er gabel dann würde ich ein passendes ac nehmen. und versuchen was mir ca.13.5 kilo aufzubauen.
> wenn 160er gabel dann ein AM.


Das unterschreibe ich so, genauso würde ich das auch handhaben


----------



## dreamdeep (14. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Das AM wird doch aber auch von der Empfehlung her mit 150 - 170 mm beschrieben im TechSheet... kann also so schlecht nicht sein mit ner 150er Forke.


Ist es ja auch nicht. 
Aber beim "alten" AM war der Lenkwinkel mit 67.7° eh schon relativ steil, mit 150mm Gabel dann 68,2°, das wäre mir persönlich für ein Enduro zu steil und steiler als beim AC. Mit dem neuen Lenkwinkel von 66,5°, kommt es mit 150mm gabel auf 67°, das ist ok und somit finde persönlich die Option mit 150mm brauchbar.

Im Grunde spricht ja nichts dagegen es wie ein AC aufzubauen, also mit deiner Fox 32, Float/Monarch+, leichtem Laufradsatz etc. Am Ende bleibt nur 500g Mehrgewicht, ein etwas flachere Lenkwinkel und ein tick höheres Tretlager. Dafür aber halt noch Luft nach oben, falls dir 150mm irgendwann mal doch nicht mehr ausreichen. Das AC wäre halt insgesamt konsequenter, aber ohne Ausbaumöglichkeiten.


...


----------



## frankweber (14. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> außer das dann durch die kurze gabel die kurbel zu tief kommen könnte und man bei touren schonmal in den boden tritt.
> wenn 150er gabel dann würde ich ein passendes ac nehmen. und versuchen was mir ca.13.5 kilo aufzubauen.
> wenn 160er gabel dann ein AM.


 

Ehrlich gesagt find ich es schwer ein AC auf 13.5 zu bringen, meines wiegt mit leichten Reifen unter 12 und mit Rubber Queen 12.4 

Rock Shox revelation 150, Monarch, schwerer sq lab Sattel sonst Deus alulenker, Thomson stütze und Vorbau Schraubgriffe Deus Kurbel etc.
........und da find ich bleiben ohne Probleme 2 kg Luft zu einem AM 

160 er im AM oder FR ist super.
150 er im Ac ist perfekte Geo.

Gruß Frank 

Ich geh biken 
ciao


----------



## timtim (14. November 2010)

bei artgerechter haltung hast du wohl recht .
ich fahre z.b. eine auf 140 getravelte fox 36 .die trägt natürlich ziemlich auf ,auch beim gewicht. 

tim²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (14. November 2010)

hmmm
ich hatte mein elox. CC auf 12,3 mit stabielen parts, verstärkten Sitzstreben für große Scheiben, Talas 140 rlc und Lufdämpfer (bilder in meiner galerie). die Parts mit lyrik coil und 216Dämpfer ergaben dann im AM 14.3. denke das so 13.5 im AC gut möglich sind.

aber egal, beides AM und AC sind gute Alleskönner.


----------



## Tante-Emma (14. November 2010)

@stuk

Und warum soll das AC dann schwerer sein als dein CC?

Frank Weber hat natürlich recht, um auf 14 KG zu kommen, muss man schon einiges an Gewicht draufpacken. Selbst mit Rohloff kommt man locker auf 13,5 KG.


----------



## frankweber (14. November 2010)

Mein FR wiegt mit 170er Gabel und Hammerschmidt mur14.8 kg in M mit lackiertem Hauptrahmen und elox Popo


----------



## timtim (14. November 2010)

sorry ,wieder OT


----------



## Reese23 (15. November 2010)

Glaube die Sache ob AC oder AM hat sich geklärt... Hab vorhin ne neue 36er Fox im Bikemarkt ergattert... 

Die nächste Qual der Wahl ist dann ab jetzt die Farbe.

Wie ist den des mit dem ExtraLove Afro Typ, machen die den immer drauf zum N- Logo?


----------



## Ongele (15. November 2010)

@Captain Slow und allen anderen die eine Kind Shock 900/950 haben.
schaut mal hier 
http://cgi.ebay.de/KIND-SHOCK-I950-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35ada2c572


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. November 2010)

Es gibt einen Nicolai Aufkleber mit und ohne den extralove-Kopf. Kann man wählen!


----------



## stuk (15. November 2010)

@ tante emma
natürlich ist ein AC genauso leicht (oder leichter) wie ein CC-Rahmen. Bei meine Gewichtsangabe habe ich aber noch Pulverbeschichtung, mögliche Kettenführung, keine Noirkurbel, und dicke Reifen bedacht.

@Reese: klasse, viel spaß beim Zusammenstellen und beim Aufbau.


----------



## dreamdeep (15. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Glaube die Sache ob AC oder AM hat sich geklärt... Hab vorhin ne neue 36er Fox im Bikemarkt ergattert



Glückwunsch, dann können wir das AC vs AM Thema ja nun abschliessen 

...aber die Farbwahl ist mindestens genauso schwierig wie das Modell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (15. November 2010)

Ich hänge noch ne Weile heute in Barcelona am Flughafen rum, da kann ich mir ja jetzt ausgiebig Gedanken darüber machen... ;-)


----------



## Reese23 (18. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> @Reese: klasse, viel spaß beim Zusammenstellen und beim Aufbau.



Die Post war da...


----------



## blutbuche (18. November 2010)

--lecker teilchen !!!


----------



## stuk (18. November 2010)

hiho
habe meinen monarch 216 e tune jetzt gegen einen dhx air getauscht.
Ich war mit dem monarch eigentlich sehr zufrieden aber als meine lyrik eine weiche Feder bekommen hat, konnte der Hinterbau nicht mehr mithalten. irgendwie sprach der monarch nicht mehr fein genug an oder mit weniger Druck rauschte er zu schnell durch.
Mit dem DHX-Air konnte ich heute bei einer 40KM Test- und Einstellrunde feststellen, das er super zum AM passt. Er reagiert sehr sensibel, sackt dann, dank dem Druck im Ausgleichbehälter nicht durch und nutzt bei ca 80cm hüpfern ca. 90% des Federwegs. Da muss ich noch ein bischen am Durchschlagsrädchen drehen und dann wird am WE weiter getestet. Aber ich glaube das ist der perfekte Luft-Dämpfer für mich und mein AM.
Die die ihn derzeit schlecht reden, haben vielleicht eine kleinere Einbaulänge (da wird das mit der Druckstufe komplizierter einzustellen und das durchsacken kann somit ehr auftauchen).

Bilder und ausführlicher Bericht folgen am WE
mfg


----------



## Reese23 (18. November 2010)

Du hast einen normalen DHX aus dem AfterMarkt gekauft richtig? Muss der einen bestimmten Tune haben fürs AM bzw. welchen genau hast den gekauft?
Ich hätte wenn auch gerne den DHX zum AM bestellt aber FOX Dämpfer gibt es ja nicht mehr direkt von Nicolai in 2011.

Bin auf dein Resumee gespannt...


----------



## stuk (18. November 2010)

ich habe einen guten gebrauchen fast neuen zum überschnapperspezialkurs angeboten bekommen, konnte gar nicht nein sagen und gar nicht oft genug DANKE

tunes gibt es bei dem DHX nicht, weil du durch den Druck im Ausgleichbehälter und ein Rädchen für die endprogress eh alles für deinen Rahmen und dein Gewicht/Fahrstil einstellen kannst, ist auch gar nicht so kompliziert.

würde auf jedenfall zu deiner schicken Talas passen. welche farbe bekommt dein AM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertrueger (18. November 2010)

Hallo stuk,

kommst du mit dem Einstellbereich der Zugstufe hin? Meine ist bis Anschlag offen und es haut gerade so hin.

Gruß Bert


----------



## stuk (18. November 2010)

beim monarch mußte ich alles offen machen
mein dhx ist viel schneller habe 3 klicks reingedreht und er ist immer noch sehr lebendig.
ist die beste zugstufe die ich bisher hatte.


----------



## Reese23 (18. November 2010)

Ohje, die Farbe... das ist halt sowas. Wer die Wahl hat... 

Also, aktuell tendiere ich zu elox Titan mit weißer Druckstrebe und elox roten Anbauteilen und Wippe.


----------



## Reese23 (18. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> beim monarch mußte ich alles offen machen
> mein dhx ist viel schneller habe 3 klicks reingedreht und er ist immer noch sehr lebendig.
> ist die beste zugstufe die ich bisher hatte.



Wie schwer bist du den?


----------



## sluette (18. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> Die die ihn derzeit schlecht reden, haben vielleicht eine kleinere Einbaulänge



kann ich nicht bestätigen, wie schonmal geschrieben war der unterschied beider längen für mich nicht spürbar. einzigst den luftdruck kann ich beim 216er um knapp einen bar absenken...


----------



## stuk (18. November 2010)

titan elox ist echt schick aber der aufpreis schreckt ab
und nach 4 jahren elox (sauberhalten, hatte das alte grobe 2006 schwarzelox, die neuen sind aber glatter) wollte ich lieber pulver.....

derzeit fahrfertig (kleidung,rucksack,wasser,..) ca. 92Kilo.


----------



## Reese23 (18. November 2010)

Mir gefällt das titane Helius AC auf der N-Website so saugut... statt der elox orangen Parts halt elox rot und passend zu der weißen Fox dann noch die weiße Druckstrebe... bin aber noch immer unschlüssig!


Ich hab fahrfertig ca. 86 kg, da dürfte die Zugstufe ja normal kein Ärger machen oder?


----------



## bertrueger (18. November 2010)

habe ca. 75kg fahrbereit. wie oben geschrieben ist meine offen, ist aber ausreichend snell. bei 86kg würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Tante-Emma (18. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das titane Helius AC auf der N-Website so saugut... statt der elox orangen Parts halt elox rot und passend zu der weißen Fox dann noch die weiße Druckstrebe... bin aber noch immer unschlüssig!
> 
> 
> Ich hab fahrfertig ca. 86 kg, da dürfte die Zugstufe ja normal kein Ärger machen oder?



Wenn du hier schon länger mitlesen würdest, hättest du mitbekommen, dass das titane AC in Natura völlig anders aussieht. Titan elox sieht eher schmutzig und unschön aus. Ist meiner Meinung nach den Aufpreis nicht wert. Wenn schon solchen Aufpreis, dann richtig Farbe. Ist aber alles wie immer, reine Geschmacksache.


----------



## Reese23 (18. November 2010)

Ne jetzt oder? Hab zwar ein Stück zurück gelesen aber alles halt nicht...

Hab den neuen Katalog hier, da ist das AC in Titan auch drin und da kann die Farbe ja nicht sooo falsch sein, schließlich machen die ja ein Proof vor dem Druck. Gerne lass ich mich aber beleren bevor ich titan bestelle und es sieht schei$e aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (18. November 2010)

In der Tat, hört man von Leuten die Titan Elox live gesehen haben, nichts gutes. Muss ja aber nichts heissen, aber ohne es selbst gesehen zu haben, würde ich nicht bestellen.
Und die Farbkombi Titan, Weiss, Rot stelle ich mir persönlich nicht so toll vor.

Eine Eloxierung ist aber grundsätzlich eine gute Wahl. Die Schweißrauben, Fräsarbeiten etc. kommen so richtig gut zur Geltung und die Oberfläche ist extrem widerstandsfähig, vor allem gegen feine Kratzer, wie sie bei einer Pulverbeschichtung schnell auftreten.


----------



## obim (19. November 2010)

So. Ich hab sie satt. Die Avid.
Des dauernde Entlüften raubt mir den Nerv, die giftige Bremsflüssigkeit ohnehin.
Fürs AM: welche Bremse? Wenn geht mit Öl?
Fahre eher mehr viel lang bergab und ganz sicher keine Luftfederelemente mehr ...


----------



## marco2 (19. November 2010)

Shimano oder Magura - funktionieren beide mit Mineralöl.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. November 2010)

Ich bin gerade dabei mir die neue Cleg 4 zu bestellen. Vielleicht auch was für Dich?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=475472

Zwar etwas teuerer, dafür aber völlig problemfrei, CNC Made in Germany, gute Ersatzteilversorgung und Service, schlichtes und funktionales Design, passt doch ganz gut zu Nicolai


----------



## obim (19. November 2010)

Danke für dei schnellen Antworten!
Magura hab ich nix Gutes von wegen Quali in meinem Umfeld gehört. 
Ausserdem recht theuer ... Shimpanso ... hmmm ... egal welche?

Cleg: find ich sehr schön, die FR wärs wohl. Nur halt Dot :kotz:


----------



## dreamdeep (19. November 2010)

obim schrieb:


> Cleg: find ich sehr schön, die FR wärs wohl. Nur halt Dot :kotz:



Die FR gibt es nicht mehr. Gibt jetzt nur noch die neue Cleg 4. Gewicht auf The One Niveau.
Das mit dem Dot kann ich nachvollziehen, nervt mich auch. Allerdings sehe ich das weniger problematisch, wenn man eine Problemfreie Bremse hat und das nur alle 2-3 Jahre mal machen muss


----------



## acid-driver (19. November 2010)

obim schrieb:


> Magura hab ich nix Gutes von wegen Quali in meinem Umfeld gehört.



komisch...habe zwei louises und eine marta im einsatz. null probleme. 
einmal entlüften beim leitungen kürzen, danach nie wieder


----------



## marco2 (19. November 2010)

Hab leider keine persönliche Erfahrung mit Shimano, die über billige Deore Teile hinaus geht. Aber von der Saint hab ich ausschliesslich gutes gehört.


----------



## obim (19. November 2010)

Marta FR oder Saint, was is leichter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (19. November 2010)

Martha FR


----------



## c_w (19. November 2010)

Man findet sicher bei jeder Bremse Leute, die problemfrei damit fahren, und Leute, die die Bremse verfluchen... aber ich muss sagen, bei der Saint hab ich bisher auch fast nur positives gehört. Und ich bin selber auch komplett zufrieden. Design gefällt auch, wenn man sich mit dem goldenen Einstellknopf abfinden kann.


----------



## sluette (20. November 2010)

HOPE, sonst nix!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (20. November 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> HOPE, sonst nix!




 
Tech M 4 = CNCFräs -und Funktionsporno...


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. November 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> HOPE, sonst nix!



V2 =


----------



## Deleted 55153 (20. November 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> HOPE, sonst nix!



Hope oder Formule The One
Die Dot 4 , wahnlweise Dot 5.1, haben einen höheren Siedepunkt als Salatoel!!
Zum Thema giftig: Du musst die ja nicht trinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (20. November 2010)

HOPE passt optisch perfekt zu nicolai, meine meinung. saint, the one, elixier mögen gute oder sehr gute bremsen sein, sehen aber aufgrund ihren gusskörpern eher bescheiden aus. irgendwer hatte hier mal einen AM rahmen in raw mit hoe mono4 bremsen bestückt. was passenderes gibt's nicht. ich bin aber seid 15 jahren HOPE verstrahlt, meine meinung ist also nicht ganz objektiv.


----------



## Harvester (20. November 2010)

Ich hab alte Hope M4 mit 200er Scheiben vorne und 180er hinten. Das sind Anker.....


----------



## PiR4Te (20. November 2010)

Was haltet ihr von folgender Kombination:

- Helius AM 
- Rock Shox Monarch Plus R
- RS Lyrik Coil U-Turn 160mm (wollte schon immer eine Coil gabel testen)
- Veltec V2 Laufräder
- Formula The One Bremsen
- RS Revelutionn Sattelstütze

Denkt ihr, ich kann das Bike auf ca 14kg bekommen und es wäre auch Transalp und Tourentauglich ?

Könnte man damit auch mal in den Park (wahrscheinlich sprechen nur die Laufräder dagegen)?

Mit welchem Steuerrohrdurchmesser wird das Helius AM denn ohne Aufpreis angeboten?

Gruß


----------



## marco2 (20. November 2010)

Damit kannst du auf jeden Fall in den Park. 2-ply Reifen drauf und es sollte halten. 
Bei den Laufrädern hängt es dann stark vom Körpergewicht und Fahrstil ab, wie lange sie es aushalten.


----------



## timbowjoketown (20. November 2010)

1 1/8 gibt es ohne Aufpreis.


----------



## stuk (20. November 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich ja noch mal melden wegen dem Wechsel vom monarch 216 e tune zum DHX Air 216.
nach einer Einstellungs- und ausgiebigen Testtour auf meine hometrails kann ich nur sagen: Perfekt fürs Touren-enduro-AM.  Spricht sensibel an, Kopfsteinpflaster merkt man nicht,sackt nicht durch, federt schnell aus ohne Rückschläge, bei 80 cm Drops ist noch ca 0.5cm Reserve, auf Wurzelfeldern klebt der Hinterbau einfach auf dem Boden, ich bin begeistert!!!! der Monarch war zwar gut aber man konnte Ihn entweder nur weich oder für die dicken Dinger abstimmen. der DHx kann soft und mit reserven!!!

zur Bremsendiskussion. habe lange avid jucy 7 gefahren, als die vordere um war habe ich auf die hope m4 mit "matchmaker" gewechselt. diese bremse funktioniert perfekt, man kann z.B. ganz kontrolliert das Hinterrad hochkommen lassen und sanft absetzen und in der Abfahrt habe ich noch nie vorher so viel Kontrolle gehabt.
die Verarbeitung und optik passt wie oben schon gesagt perfekt zum nicolai. aber seht selbst...

Bilder vom fast fertigen aufbau anbei. (2fach Kefü kommt nach dem Winter)

mfg





]


----------



## dreamdeep (20. November 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, ich kann das Bike auf ca 14kg bekommen und es wäre auch Transalp und Tourentauglich?



Mit RS Reverb Stütze und Coil U-Turn, wirst Du die 14kg nicht schaffen, jedensfall nicht ohne erheblichen finanziellen Aufwand. Rechne eher mal mit 15kg. Aber auch damit ist das AM noch voll tourentauglich.
Kannst Dir mal diese Aufbauliste anschauen 
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/5/7/0/3/_/large/gewicht-Helius-AM-1.jpg


----------



## PiR4Te (20. November 2010)

Dein Aufbau kommt meinen Wünschen schon ziemlich nahe  würde max an dem RS-Monarch dämpfer nochmal 350g sparen... 

36er Fox wäre noch etwas leichter, allerdings möchte ich weg von Fox, die RS-Produkte kann man besser selber warten.

14,5 scheint mir grad noch realistisch...

Gruss


----------



## marco2 (20. November 2010)

@stuk
Wie hast du den DHX denn eingestellt? Hier auf meinem tishc liegt auch einer, der bald in ein neues AM reinkommt. 
Da kann ich sicher von deinen Erfahrungen profitieren und muss mich so weniger rumquälen.


----------



## bertrueger (20. November 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von folgender Kombination:
> 
> - Helius AM
> - Rock Shox Monarch Plus R
> ...



Das AM ist auch mit 15 Kg uneingeschränkt tourentauglich! Wie Dreamdeep  schon sagte, wird es bei deinem Wunschaufbau schwer auf 14Kg zu kommen. Aber 15Kg inkl. Pedale sind locker drin. 
Meins wiegt 14,9 Kg inkl. Pedale und folgendem Aufbau:
- Lyrik U-Turn
- DHX Air 216mm
- Saint 810 Bremse 203/180
- KS 950i
- Muddy Marry / Far Albert
- HopePro2 / ZTR Flow / Sapim X-Ray Laufrädern
- PD-M647 Pedal
usw.

Gruß Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (20. November 2010)

Ich denke derzeit auch sehr ernsthaft über ein AM nach (ja ihr seit Schuld  und wie soll ich das nur meinem Schatz beibringen ).

Rahmen: ist klar, nur die Farbe nicht *das dürfte auch nicht einfach werden!*.
Dämpfer: DHX 5.0 Air 
Gabel: Lyrik Mission Control DH 115 - 160 mm
Antrieb: Hammerschmidt + X.9 + XTR Kassette + KMC X-9-SL Kette
Laufräder FR/HR: Hope Pro 2 Nabe + Mavic EX823  UST Felgen
Bremse: Hope (was sonst) Tech M4, VR 203 mm und HR 183 mm 

Das mal die grobe Richtung...


----------



## PiR4Te (20. November 2010)

Ihr macht mich ganz "heiß" 

@ Betrueger: 
Deins sieht echt super gut aus... ich glaub die meisten Aufbauten hier entsprechen in etwa meinen Komponentenmäßig meinen Vorstellungen.

Hat schon jemand erfahrung mit dem Monarch Plus im Helius?

Gruss


----------



## dreamdeep (20. November 2010)

@Ge!st: hört sich gut an 



PiR4Te schrieb:


> Dein Aufbau kommt meinen Wünschen schon ziemlich nahe  würde max an dem RS-Monarch dämpfer nochmal 350g sparen...
> 
> 36er Fox wäre noch etwas leichter, allerdings möchte ich weg von Fox, die RS-Produkte kann man besser selber warten.
> 
> ...



Schau dir die Liste nochmal genauer an, dort gibt es auch eine Spalte mit RP23 Dämpfer, kommt dann auf 14,5kg. Die Kindshock auf der Liste ist etwas schwerer als die Reverb, dafür ist der Monach Plus schwerer als der RP23, hält sich also die Waage. Laufradsatz wiegt auch in etwas gleich.  
Keine Ahnung wie der restliche geplante Aufbau ist, aber wenn der sich nicht groß unterscheidet, sind die 14,5 drin.


----------



## stuk (20. November 2010)

@ pir4te: den monarch (extra e tune) habe ich grade mangels performance rausgeworfen. 14,4 ist richtig 

@marco2: ist ja immer auch eine frage des persönlichen Vorlieben. Fahrfertig mit 92 kilo habe ich 13 bar in der luftkammer, 10 bar im ausgelichbehälter, 3 klicks zugstufe bis kurz vorm zweiten strich den boton off. ist aber gar nicht so kompliziert seine einstellung zu finden


----------



## marco2 (20. November 2010)

@stuk
Sicher muss ich am Ende noch rumbasteln, aber so hab ich schon mal einen Anhaltspunkt. 
Mein jetziger Dämpfer hat halt nur eine Zugstufe und Feder, da kann man kaum was falsch machen.
Dank dir!


----------



## Reese23 (20. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> @ pir4te: den monarch (extra e tune) habe ich grade mangels performance rausgeworfen. 14,4 ist richtig
> 
> @marco2: ist ja immer auch eine frage des persönlichen Vorlieben. Fahrfertig mit 92 kilo habe ich 13 bar in der luftkammer, 10 bar im ausgelichbehälter, 3 klicks zugstufe bis kurz vorm zweiten strich den boton off. ist aber gar nicht so kompliziert seine einstellung zu finden



wie bist den an die Einstellung ran gegangen? Meiner kommt ja auch bald hoff ich, fehlt nur noch der Rahmen... 

Achja, hier mal meine aktuelle Farbplanungen... eine davon wirds wohl werden.


----------



## Ge!st (20. November 2010)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung sowohl mit dem DHX 5.0 Air als auch mit dem Cane Creek Double Barrel? Guru du hast doch - wenn ich mich nicht irre - mit beiden Teilen im AM Erfahrung!

Ja ja ich weiß der CCDB ist eigentlich ein bisschen zu viel... aber der Gedanke lässt mich nicht los und mit Titanfeder ließe sich ja auch ein bisschen Gewicht einsparen... *kann mir jemand das Teil ausreden *


----------



## dreamdeep (20. November 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ja ja ich weiß der CCDB ist eigentlich ein bisschen zu viel...


Wieso? Mit Coil Dämpfer arbeitet das AM Fahrwerk am besten. Und wenn der restliche Aufbau passt, spricht doch nichts dagegen?


----------



## trailterror (20. November 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Dein Aufbau kommt meinen Wünschen schon ziemlich nahe  würde max an dem RS-Monarch dämpfer nochmal 350g sparen...
> 
> 36er Fox wäre noch etwas leichter, allerdings möchte ich weg von Fox, die RS-Produkte kann man besser selber warten.
> 
> ...



über 14,5 will ich auch nicht

meins würde so aussehen (falls ich den entschluss treffe) auf jeden fall mit teleskop stütze, 1,5 steuerrohr, afr unterrohr, mit elox beschichtung, dhx5 und 36 fox und wohl wieder die flow felgen...

weiss auch nicht ob dieses gewicht möglich ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (20. November 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich denke derzeit auch sehr ernsthaft über ein AM nach (ja ihr seit Schuld  und wie soll ich das nur meinem Schatz beibringen ).
> 
> Rahmen: ist klar, nur die Farbe nicht *das dürfte auch nicht einfach werden!*.
> Dämpfer: DHX 5.0 Air
> ...



Du hast doch ein TFR wieso willst du dir wieder so einen schweren Anker aufbauen? 

Dann doch lieber ein AC mit 120 mm vorne und hinten oder gleich ein RC.


----------



## trailterror (20. November 2010)

@ stuk

ich fummel während einer ausfahrt sehr ungern an gabel und dämpfer rum, sprich ich fahr gern hoch und runter (bei mir gehts halt nie ewig lang am stück hoch) mit einer einstellung...

ist dies mit dem dhx möglich wie ist das wippverhalten im uphill mit offenem pro pedal

Danke


----------



## Ge!st (20. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wieso? Mit Coil Dämpfer arbeitet das AM Fahrwerk am besten. Und wenn der restliche Aufbau passt, spricht doch nichts dagegen?


Grundsätzlich hast du recht, vom Guten hat man nie zu viel, es bleibt bei mir allerdings ein aber...

Der CCDB ist SUPER, ich habe den Dämpfer im Proceed und nur durch den Dämpfer haucht es dem Eingelenker ein ganz neues Leben ein, aber das AM wollte ich eigentlich nicht so für Hardcore aufbauen, mehr Touriger und da ist die Frage ob ein CCDB da "sinnvoll" ist.





@OldSchool
Das AM habe ich quasi als Zwischenstufe zum TFR und Proceed gedacht


----------



## OldSchool (20. November 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> @OldSchool
> Das AM habe ich quasi als Zwischenstufe zum TFR und Proceed gedacht



Hier spricht ein Süchtiger. 

Du brauchst kein neues Rad, du brauchst ein Psychiater.


----------



## sluette (20. November 2010)

ich bin ja fest davon Ã¼berzeugt das die ganze diskussion " ahhhh, meine kiste darf aber nur max 14,x kg wiegen" zwei grÃ¼nde hat: a) ist das wohl psychologisch bedingt weil man sich ja dann mehr quÃ¤len muss und b) will man seinen import-bÃ¼chsen bestÃ¼ckten jungs bei der sonntags runde nicht stecken will das der patriotische >4kâ¬ hobel dann doch schwere geworden ist. mir ist das gerade vÃ¶lligst latte, ich weiss gar nicht wieviel es momentan genau sind. bin mir aber sicher das mein AM deutlich Ã¼ber 15 kg hat. funktioniert aber tiptop, hoch und runter.


----------



## Reese23 (20. November 2010)

gebe dir vollkommen recht. ausserdem ist es so das wenn man daten vergleicht das gewicht immer schwerer ins auge fällt also wenn auf dem bock sitzt. was machen schon 300 - 500 gramm aus wenn man mal dran denkt im rucksack statt 1 liter mal 2 oder 3 liter drine sind... das ist doch alles augenwischerei!!!!  der bock muss einfach von der geo passen und dann spielen ein paar gramm mehr oder weniger keine rolle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. November 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung sowohl mit dem DHX 5.0 Air als auch mit dem Cane Creek Double Barrel? Guru du hast doch - wenn ich mich nicht irre - mit beiden Teilen im AM



Nein, den DHX 5.0 Air bin ich nie gefahren. Aber, den CCDB schon .... leider aber noch nicht so intensiv 

Er ist aber bis jetzt nicht unangenehm aufgefallen!


----------



## guru39 (20. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> gebe dir vollkommen recht. ausserdem ist es so das wenn man daten vergleicht das gewicht immer schwerer ins auge fällt also wenn auf dem bock sitzt. was machen schon 300 - 500 gramm aus wenn man mal dran denkt im rucksack statt 1 liter mal 2 oder 3 liter drine sind... das ist doch alles augenwischerei!!!!  der bock muss einfach von der geo passen und dann spielen ein paar gramm mehr oder weniger keine rolle...



Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du mein AFR hochtreten und mein AM Bergab testen


----------



## stuk (21. November 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> @ stuk
> 
> ich fummel während einer ausfahrt sehr ungern an gabel und dämpfer rum, sprich ich fahr gern hoch und runter (bei mir gehts halt nie ewig lang am stück hoch) mit einer einstellung...
> ist dies mit dem dhx möglich wie ist das wippverhalten im uphill mit offenem pro pedal
> ...



hi,
so mag ich es auch, der heliushinterbau ist recht wippfrei und einmal eingestellt kann man den dämpfer dann vergessen und spaß haben..
wer mag kann ja das propedal zuschalten aber ich meine immer das sich das rad dann "krank" anfühlt.
und:
macht euch nicht mit den gewichten verrückt, mein AM geht besser bergauf als mein altes CC mit 2kilo weniger und das ohne absenken und blockieren.


----------



## Ge!st (21. November 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein, den DHX 5.0 Air bin ich nie gefahren.


Schade... komm bau doch mal um und teste... 



> Aber, den CCDB schon .... leider aber noch nicht so intensiv  Er ist aber bis jetzt nicht unangenehm aufgefallen!


Ich habe meinen CCDB seit ca. 6 Wochen und bin in der Zeit schon relativ viel gefahren, ist eindeutig der beste Dämpfer den ich je hatte   Negatives ist mir bisher auch nichts aufgefallen, im Gegenteil  Nur das Einstellen gestaltet sich recht komplex, man muss wirklich methodisch vorgehen und das beansprucht einiges an Zeit. Dafür gibt´s dann top Hinterbauperformance


----------



## trailterror (21. November 2010)

hört sich gut an stuk, danke...

ccdb hört sich auch gut an


----------



## Reese23 (21. November 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du mein AFR hochtreten und mein AM Bergab testen



da gehts ja nicht grade um 500 gr. mehr oder weniger... 


mal was anderes... hat von euchschon mal jemand pulver matt gesehen oder ein link zu nem bild? wie sieht das aus... geht das so in die elox richtung von der struktur???


----------



## der-gute (21. November 2010)

ich kenne es von einem Liteville meines Händlers

das hat sowas von gar keinen Sinn

du bekommst nur eine Schicht und keinen Klarlack drüber

die ungeschützte, matte Schicht scheuerst du Dir sehr schnell blank

das sieht nur eine kurze Zeit aus wie Elox
dann is es nur noch nervig, da nicht so stabil

in meinen Augen ein No-Go

aber frag mal Artur direkt, der kann Dir mehr darüber sagen...


----------



## Reese23 (21. November 2010)

danke dir...


----------



## Kontragonist (21. November 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich kenne es von einem Liteville meines Händlers () nur eine Schicht und keinen Klarlack drüber ()



Kanns nicht garantieren, aber bei N bekommt man lt. Order Generator das Finish "transparent matt", was nach meinem Dafürhalten eine Matte Versiegelung ist. Kann ja sein, dass Leichtwill sich das Gewicht spart 

Wie Elox sieht das aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht aus 

Cheers
Jo


----------



## stuk (21. November 2010)

mein AM ist (aircraftgrey) matt.
bilder wurden ja grade gepostet und sind in meiner galerie.
da ist schon eine weitere schicht klarpulver drauf, wirkt sogar dicker als das glanzfinish.
und ist wiederstandsfähiger als das 2006 elox.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (21. November 2010)

Mainz (wie es singt und lacht):




Fahrfähig (erste Tour), aber ein paar Details werden noch geändert.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (21. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wieso? Mit Coil Dämpfer arbeitet das AM Fahrwerk am besten. Und wenn der restliche Aufbau passt, spricht doch nichts dagegen?



kann ich bestätigen. fahre jetzt einen DHX 3.0 mit ti-coil statt dem 5.0 air. 
effekt: 

-feinfühliger
-bessere traktion bei schnellen kleinen schlägen
-weniger wippen im wiegetritt gegenüber dem air mit offenem propedal
-weniger starkes durchsacken in kurven, senken etc.

250gr schwerer -> egal!
zusammen mit meiner lyrik coil jetzt ein vollwertiger mini-FR. i love it.

gruß rainer


----------



## dreamdeep (21. November 2010)

Mein AM ist nun endlich fertig, es ist spitze geworden 

Lenkwinkel steht jetzt auf 65,7°, die erste Proberunde zeigt, dass es auch so überraschend wendig ist - also alles richtig gemacht 

Bilder gibt es, wenn es vollständig ist, so wie ich es mir vorstelle. Die Reverb fehlt noch und die KS mit den roten Parts sieht schrecklich aus. Ausserdem lasse ich mir noch ExtraLove Parts im einem passenden Goldton zur Fox eloxieren und eine Cleg 4 in schwarz gibt es auch noch. Dann ist es perfekt, für mich mein schönstes AM von meinen bisherigen Aufbauten.


----------



## sluette (21. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ... und die KS mit den roten Parts sieht schrecklich aus...



schmeiss die eloxteile in abflussreinger mit natronlauge, dann sind sie schön alunatur. habe ich letzte woche bei meiner auch gemacht, sieht eindeutig besser aus...


----------



## Ge!st (21. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> KS mit den roten Parts sieht schrecklich aus.


Für die KS I950 gibt es verschiedenfarbig Eloxteile -> http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/3246/lang/x/kw/Kind_Shock_Remote_Kit/


----------



## sluette (21. November 2010)

die sehen aber durch die die bank ziemlich schei$$e aus...


----------



## dreamdeep (21. November 2010)

Die Reverb bekomme ich in Wandlung für die knapp 2 Jahre KS, dank GoCycle. Deshalb ist entfärben keine Option, sobald die Reverb da ist, geht die KS im Tausch zurück. Die Reverb sollte aber die nächsten Tage kommen.


----------



## Pinstripe (22. November 2010)

Fährt hier eigentlich wer nen Vivid mit Coil in seinem AM. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie da die Performance im Vergleich zu den anderen Dämpfern ist.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Mein AM ist nun endlich fertig, es ist spitze geworden



bilda bilda.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (23. November 2010)

wohl erst mit der reverb


----------



## dreamdeep (23. November 2010)

Ja


----------



## stuk (23. November 2010)

und dann bitte auch nach einiger zeit mal ein bericht ob das ding hält.

nach sehr schlechter erfahrung mit CB und KS habe ich eigentlich genug von variostützen, aber grade auf meinen "hometrails" wäre das schon sinnvoll.

mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (23. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> und dann bitte auch nach einiger zeit mal ein bericht ob das ding hält.


Yep, geht klar. Bin auch sehr gespannt. Meine Erfahrungen mit RS sind insgesamt auch eher durchwachsen. Aber man wird sehen. Nach 2 Jahren KS und insgesamt 3 Exemplaren, wird es einfach Zeit mal was anderes zu testen.


----------



## Schnapsi (23. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> nach sehr schlechter erfahrung mit CB und KS habe ich eigentlich genug von variostützen, aber grade auf meinen "hometrails" wäre das schon sinnvoll.


Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Daher halt eben die Gravity Dropper. Simpel, stabil und zuverlässig. Das Ding habe ich nun schon länger im Einsatz. Keinerlei Probleme. Und mehr als oben, leicht abgesenkt, voll abgesenkt brauche ich ned. Wenn doch, bestellst eben mit mehr löcher, oder machst mehr rein...


----------



## KHUJAND (23. November 2010)

Schnapsi schrieb:


> die Gravity Dropper.



meinste die hier ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (23. November 2010)

@Schnapsi

Was heißt länger?

Zu jedem Produkt gibt es Leute mit guten und schlechten Erfahrungen (das sieht man ihr im Forum ja überall, ob Gabeln, Dämpfer, Bremsen, Laufräder, Reifen oder sonst was). 

Ich habe zwei KS (i900 und i950) im Einsatz, die i900 ca. 1 Jahr und 4 Monate und das absolut ohne ein einziges Problem und keinerlei Wartung. Die i950 habe ich jetzt 5 Monate und bisher auch kein Problem.

Von den KS-Teilen wurden und werden viele verkauft und somit ist es nicht verwunderlich das es Leute gibt, die Problem damit haben. Die Frage ist, ob es überdurchschnittlich viele sind im Vergleich zu anderen Stützen dieser Art und das wage ich zu bezweiflen!


----------



## dreamdeep (23. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> meinste die hier ?



 

Das ist in der Tat ein Nogo bei der Gravity Dropper, auch wenn sie noch so gut funktionieren mag, mit dem Faltenbalg kann ich mich absolut nciht anfreunden.


----------



## OldSchool (23. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat ein Nogo bei der Gravity Dropper, auch wenn sie noch so gut funktionieren mag, mit dem Faltenbalg kann ich mich absolut nciht anfreunden.



Das ist wahrscheinlich der Grund, warum die GD so gut funktioniert.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat ein Nogo bei der Gravity Dropper, auch wenn sie noch so gut funktionieren mag, mit dem Faltenbalg kann ich mich absolut nciht anfreunden.




na ja schön isste nicht mit diesem shock boot.


----------



## Schnapsi (23. November 2010)

Yeah... So nen netter Faltbalg... =)

Zwar bissel OT, macht ja aber nüx...
Länger = ich meine nun so ca. 2.5 Jahre. Kumpel in der gleichen bzw. kürzeren Zeit die dritte KS kaputt. Jedes mal gings ned lang bis sie spukte. Seit nem halben Jahr auch GD dran und keine Probleme mehr. Jeden den ich frage hatte schon mindestens die zweite dran.  

Rein technisch ist das Ding so simpel, dass wohl ohne Faltteil auch ned allzuviel passieren würde, irgendwann halt verdreck und verkratzt. Dann müsste man sie auseinander nehmen, putzen und das Ding würde wieder funktionieren. Mit nem pasenden Dreck-Abstreifer wärs natürlich Schöner, aber trotzdem anfälliger als der Balg. So halt einfach ein Sorglos-Produkt mit nicht ganz perfekter Optik. 

Aber genug OT, ich finde mich mit dem Falt-Dingsda ab, will nicht immer dran rumfummeln, einschicken (und bis es soweit ist, rumärgern) etc. müssen sondern Fahrrad fahren... =)


----------



## Ge!st (23. November 2010)

So, die Überlegungen für ein AM sind einen Schritt weiter, Rahmenfarbe und die Parts sind soweit klar. Jetzt kommt der schwerste Teil, nämlich Frauchen das Ganze beibringen (wenn nötig mit "Bestechung" aller Schuhe oder so arbeiten  ).

Rahmen: Helius AM mit 1,5 Stuerrohr (Farbe Raw mit Schutzlack bzw. Beschichtung) 
Steuersatz: Cane Creek Angleset 
Dämpfer: DHX 5.0 Air
Gabel: Lyrik Mission Control DH 115 - 160 mm
Vorbau: Thomson Elite
Lenker: USE ATOM Carbon
Griffe: Spank Lock-ON
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite oder KS I950
Sattelklemme: Hope Schnellspanner
Sattel: *wird sich finden*
Kurbel: Hammerschmidt + Nicolai PimpKit
Pedale: Sixpack Icon TI-MG + schwarze Pins
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0
Kassette: Shimano XTR CS-M970
Kette: SRAM PC-991 HollowPin
Schalthebel: SRAM X.0 Trigger und X.0 für Hammerschmidt
Schaltzughüllen: Jagwire
Bremse: Hope Tech M4, VR 203 mm und HR 183 mm
Laufrad FR: Hope Pro 2 Nabe + Mavic EX823 UST-Felge
Laufrad HR: Hope Pro 2 Nabe + Mavic EX823 UST-Felge
Reifen vorne/hinten: Maxxis Ignitor 2.35 Kevlar LUST


----------



## KHUJAND (23. November 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> So, die Überlegungen für ein AM sind einen Schritt weiter, Rahmenfarbe und die Parts sind soweit klar. Jetzt kommt der schwerste Teil, nämlich Frauchen das Ganze beibringen (wenn nötig mit "Bestechung" aller Schuhe oder so arbeiten  ).
> 
> Rahmen: Helius AM mit 1,5 Stuerrohr (Farbe Raw mit Schutzlack bzw. Beschichtung)
> Steuersatz: Cane Creek Angleset
> ...



durch die bank weg,- "genehmigt" !  

macht -N- auch klarpulverung ?


----------



## Reese23 (23. November 2010)

mein Gott... zum Glück hab ich ein eigenes Konto! 

Dir viel Spaß beim beibringen, dass was da so notiert hast muss schon paar Schuhe springen lassen aber GEIL!


----------



## luk! (23. November 2010)

Aber warum dieser schmale Lenker (oder gibt's den auch >660mm?) und diese sackschweren Felgen, vor allem wenn primär nur 2,35er Maxxis drauf sollen?


----------



## dreamdeep (23. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> durch die bank weg,- "genehmigt" !



Schließe mich an, bis auf die Felgen, die wären mir persönlich deutlich zu schwer.

EDIT: beim Lenker schließe ich mich ebenfalls an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (23. November 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> mein Gott... zum Glück hab ich ein eigenes Konto!


Wir haben beide jeweils ein eigenes und dann noch ein gemeinsames Konto, aber ich kann nicht einfach so viele Teile kaufen ohne das es auffällt... 

Außerdem habe ich 4 Bikes und mein TFR habe ich erst vor ein Paar Monaten aufgebaut... zu erklären warum ich noch ein Bike aufbauen will, wird ein Stück arbeit.



> Dir viel Spaß beim beibringen, dass was da so notiert hast muss schon paar Schuhe springen lassen aber GEIL!


Wird schon irgendwie schief gehen


----------



## Ge!st (23. November 2010)

Also ich will unbedingt UST und kein "Gefrickel", da ist die Auswahl leider sehr begrenzt. Ich könnte es statt der EX823 die XM819 nehmen!

Beim Lenker müsste ich wegen der Breite noch mal schauen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. November 2010)

Klingt nach einem guten, soliden Aufbau 

@ Ge!st:

wo gibt es denn die Lyrik als Coil Uturn DH Version zu kaufen?

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Ge!st (23. November 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> wo gibt es denn die Lyrik als Coil Uturn DH Version zu kaufen?


z.B. hier.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. November 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> z.B. hier.


Danke 

Mich verwundert nur, dass dort im Text von einem "Floodgate" die Rede ist. Bei der DH Version kann man die Gabel doch nicht blockieren - oder ist das nur bei der Totem der Fall?


----------



## stuk (23. November 2010)

komische gabel????
u-turn gibt es eigentlich nicht serie mit der DH Dämpfung.
abgebildet ist auch keine 2010er. der lyrikschriftzug auf der krone war 2009 2008 ?
mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (23. November 2010)

Die Gabel bei BMO ist, wie so oft, imho nur falsch beschrieben. Meines wissens gibt es keine U-Turn Version mit DH Dämpfung.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Die Gabel bei BMO ist, wie so oft, imho nur falsch beschrieben. Meines wissens gibt es keine U-Turn Version mit DH Dämpfung.



Davon bin ich bis dato auch ausgegangen.

Interessant ist auch, dass ab und zu bei Ebay eine Lyrik "DH" angeboten wird, die sich dann als normale Mission Control Gabel herausstellt.

Weiß jemand von euch zufällig, ob man eine Lyrik Solo Air Dh auf Coil U-Turn umbauen kann? Meine Pike U-turn-Air ließ sich damals nicht auf U-turn Coil umbauen - daher die Frage.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. November 2010)

eigentlich nicht... die haben immer das falsche gabel foto zum text 

was qwatsche die da über die reverb  ´?  --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7777150#post7777150


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (23. November 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch zufällig, ob man eine Lyrik Solo Air Dh auf Coil U-Turn umbauen kann?


Das sollte problemlos machbar sein. Genau so wie man eine normale MiCO auf DH umbauen könnte.  So lange es das aktuelle Modell ist, muss nur die Druckstufe getauscht werden.
Was geht und welche Teile benötigt werden, lässt sich immer sehr gut aus der Ersatzteilzeichnung ableiten. Im Endeffekt braucht man nur zu schauen, welche Teile sich bei den einzelnen Version ändern und welche gleich bleiben. 
http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/2011 SRAM EXTDT Wheel Hub SPC_Rev A.1.pdf


----------



## stuk (23. November 2010)

jaein
aufpassen muss man bei den Längen 160 oder 170


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. November 2010)

Danke Flo, nur leider der falsche Link 

Ich bin hier fündig geworden: http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/2011 RockShox SPC_Rev B.pdf

@ stuk: da man die 160er Version ja mittels Adapter auf 170mm fahren kann, bin ich davon ausgegangen, man könne die 170er Version auch auf 160mm fahren? Oder ist das bei den 170mm Dh Versionen nicht der Fall?


----------



## trailterror (23. November 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Zu jedem Produkt gibt es Leute mit guten und schlechten Erfahrungen (das sieht man ihr im Forum ja überall, ob Gabeln, Dämpfer, Bremsen, Laufräder, Reifen oder sonst was).
> 
> Ich habe zwei KS (i900 und i950) im Einsatz, die i900 ca. 1 Jahr und 4 Monate und das absolut ohne ein einziges Problem und keinerlei Wartung. Die i950 habe ich jetzt 5 Monate und bisher auch kein Problem.
> 
> Von den KS-Teilen wurden und werden viele verkauft und somit ist es nicht verwunderlich das es Leute gibt, die Problem damit haben. Die Frage ist, ob es überdurchschnittlich viele sind im Vergleich zu anderen Stützen dieser Art und das wage ich zu bezweiflen!




seh ich genauso. hab auch eine i900 KS seit nem jahr im betrieb-> null probleme bisher


----------



## Ge!st (23. November 2010)

Der AM Farbgenerator macht echt süchtig, ich weiß gar nicht, wie viel Farbkombination ich heute schon zusammengeklickt habe 

Drei Beispiele: AM1, AM2 und AM3.


----------



## dreamdeep (23. November 2010)

Das letzte Modell meiner KS hat auch die ganze Saison ziemlich tapfer durchgehalten. Am Ende der Saison haben sich jedoch kleine Riefen am Ende der Gleitfläche gebildet. Kommt vermutlich davon, wenn man mit ganz abgesenkten Sattel im Sitzen fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildsäule (23. November 2010)

Hab die Reverb seit zwei Wochen im Helius AM. Gibt nix zu meckern, hab allerdings kein Vergleich, ist meine erste hydraulische Sattelstürze.

Würde sie aber schon mach den vier Ausfahrten nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## dreamdeep (23. November 2010)

Wildsäule schrieb:


> Hab die Reverb seit zwei Wochen im Helius AM.


Und ich warte und warte...


----------



## Wildsäule (23. November 2010)

Hab de Reverb schon einen Monat vor der Eurobike bei meinem Local Dealer bestellt und er hat dann Ende Oktober fünf bekommen. Die waren innerhalb von 3 Stunden auch schon wieder ausverkauft.
Danke an CyclePlanet Mainz


----------



## trailterror (24. November 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Der AM Farbgenerator macht echt süchtig, ich weiß gar nicht, wie viel Farbkombination ich heute schon zusammengeklickt habe
> 
> Drei Beispiele: AM1, AM2 und AM3.





da hab ich auch schon das ein oder andere minütchen herumexperimentiert


----------



## KHUJAND (24. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Und ich warte und warte...



 so wie ich mitbekommen habe,- gibts z.Z. keine mehr beim importeur. 
evtl. kannst du einen laden ausfindich machen der noch eine da hat. 

@ Ge!st 
am1


----------



## kuka.berlin (24. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> so wie ich mitbekommen habe,- gibts z.Z. keine mehr beim importeur.
> evtl. kannst du einen laden ausfindich machen der noch eine da hat.


..wenn man eine Haben will, es hat ja anscheinden einen Grund, warum keine mehr ausgeliefert werden 

 Kuka


----------



## KHUJAND (24. November 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> ..wenn man eine Haben will, es hat ja anscheinden einen Grund, warum keine mehr ausgeliefert werden
> 
> Kuka



aber JEDER kennt doch die 1sten serien von RS ! oder


----------



## stuk (24. November 2010)

sind wir nicht alle testfahrer? 
außer bei unseren n rahmen!!!


----------



## Schnapsi (24. November 2010)

Hab irgendwo gelesen, das es angeblich Qualitätsprobleme bei Reverb gibt, deshalb werden keine mehr nach Deutschland ausgeliefert.


----------



## dreamdeep (26. November 2010)

Ich habe heute mal Spaßeshalber die fahrfertige Einbauhöhe der 180mm Gabel zusammen mit dem AnleSet bei meinen AM verglichen. Fahrfertig mit 35% SAG liege ich zwischen einer 160mm und 170mm Gabel, wenn man von einem Aufbau mit Reset Steursatz ausgeht:

*160mm Gabel*
545 (Axle to Crown)
19 (stack height reset)
= 564mm
- 56 SAG (35%)
*= 508mm TOTAL*


*170mm Gabel*
555  (Axle to Crown)
19 (stack height reset)
= 574mm
- 59,5 SAG (35%)
*= 514,5mm TOTAL*


*180mm Gabel*
565  (Axle to Crown)
6 (stack height angleset)
4 (längeres steuerrohr)
= 575mm
- 63 SAG (35%)
*= 512mm TOTAL
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (28. November 2010)

womit das AFR unterrohr wieder vollständig überflüssig wäre. 

Gruss aus Shanghai...


----------



## Ti-Max (28. November 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> womit das AFR unterrohr wieder vollständig überflüssig wäre.
> 
> Gruss aus Shanghai...



Na ja,

das würde ich nun nicht so sehen.

Zumal die Annahme von 35 % (auf dem Rad sitzend, im stehenden Fahren in der Ebene würde die Gabel noch weiter einsacken) schon recht heftig ist. Ich verstehe ja nicht, warum die Gabeln bei Euch in solcher Einstellung nie durchschlagen.

Für mich wäre dies aufgrund des permanenten Durchschlagens unfahrbar.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. November 2010)

Das Argument für ein stärkeres Unterrohr wäre ja auch die zu erwartende Mehrbelastung, wenn sich schon jemand eine 180er reinbaut.

Warum wird nicht einfach ein Zerostack Steuersatz mit mit dem Angelset (ist ja eigentlich auch nichts anderes) verglichen, der reset baut ja auch super hoch.


----------



## sluette (28. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Na ja,
> das würde ich nun nicht so sehen.



jaaaa, ich wollte nur ein bischen ärgern ...


----------



## Ti-Max (28. November 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> jaaaa, ich wollte nur ein bischen ärgern ...



Ok, verstanden


----------



## dreamdeep (28. November 2010)

@Moonboot42: da das Angleset ja nichts anderes ist, wäre ein vergleich mit einem regulären Zerostack nicht besonders sinnvoll, die Werte wären ja mehr oder weniger identisch.
Ja, der Reset baut recht hoch, ist aber halt der Steuersatz der zu 80% beim Helius verbaut wird. Mir ging es dabei nur um einen Vergleich beim Fahrverhalten mit einem "normal" aufgebauten AM. Und da gibt es keine großen Unterschiede.



> jaaaa, ich wollte nur ein bischen ärgern ...


... aber du hast recht. Wäre eigentlich nicht notwendig. Wird aber halt von N trotzdem gefordert, wenn man 180mm Gabeln verbauen möchte.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> lässt es sich besser drüber reden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes, grünes Am 

Hat zufällig jemand von euch ein grünes AM mit weissem Hinterbau?

Momentan sieht mein Favorit so aus:




Ich bin auf eure grünen Elox.-Bilder gespannt ... 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## connerthesaint (28. November 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Sehr schönes, grünes Am
> 
> Hat zufällig jemand von euch ein grünes AM mit weissem Hinterbau?
> 
> ...



Sieht auch mal sehr geil aus! Grün Elox ist schon verdammt heiß!


----------



## Reese23 (28. November 2010)

Gefällt mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (29. November 2010)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> Sieht auch mal sehr geil aus! Grün Elox ist schon verdammt heiß!



So ähnlich plane ich das auch für 2011, seit ich beim Thomas (bikebauer) das grüne AM gesehen habe 

Allerdings bin ich noch ein wenig skeptisch was die Qualität des Eloxals (hinsichtlich Farbgleichheit) betrifft, das Orange-Elox hat mich hier nicht 100%ig überzeugt (Unterschiedliche Töne zwischen Hauptrahmen und Schwinge usw.)

So langsam habe ich das Gefühl, das Schwierigste am geplanten Aufbau ist die Farbentscheidung


----------



## der-gute (29. November 2010)

Hands Diamond hat ein AM in grün elox mit schwarz elox Hinterbau

sein grün is aber dunkler


----------



## connerthesaint (29. November 2010)

provester schrieb:


> So ähnlich plane ich das auch für 2011, seit ich beim Thomas (bikebauer) das grüne AM gesehen habe
> 
> Allerdings bin ich noch ein wenig skeptisch was die Qualität des Eloxals (hinsichtlich Farbgleichheit) betrifft, das Orange-Elox hat mich hier nicht 100%ig überzeugt (Unterschiedliche Töne zwischen Hauptrahmen und Schwinge usw.)
> 
> So langsam habe ich das Gefühl, das Schwierigste am geplanten Aufbau ist die Farbentscheidung



Das geht mir ähnlich!  
Ich weiß genau wie der Rahmen gebaut werden soll aber ich weiß einfach nicht was für eine Fabe er bekommen soll. 
Bronze Elox mit grün eloxierten Teilen ist auch mal sehr schick, siehe Anhang.


----------



## ichoe (29. November 2010)

das mit den orange eloxierten teilen kann ich leider nur bestätigen...an meinem neuem AM unterscheiden sich die farbtöne zw. lagerdeckel und dämpferaufhängung schon sehr...momentan bleibt es so wie es ist aber vll. wird das in zukunft noch gerändert...achso bilder von meinem aufbau kommen noch


----------



## dreamdeep (29. November 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Momentan sieht mein Favorit so aus....


Na endlich wird es konkret 
Der Plan ist gut, wird bestimmt spitze aussehen!


----------



## Reese23 (29. November 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Sehr schönes, grünes Am
> 
> Hat zufällig jemand von euch ein grünes AM mit weissem Hinterbau?
> 
> ...



ist vom Farbkonzept ja ähnlich wie bei mir, wobei ich mich noch nicht entscheiden kann...

Hier die Favoriten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (29. November 2010)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> Das geht mir ähnlich!
> Ich weiß genau wie der Rahmen gebaut werden soll aber ich weiß einfach nicht was für eine Fabe er bekommen soll.
> Bronze Elox mit grün eloxierten Teilen ist auch mal sehr schick, siehe Anhang.



Wir scheinen einen ähnlichen Geschmack zu haben, das Bronze-Grüne AFR hab ich auch schon in den Favoriten abgelegt 

Allerdings würde ich gern mal ein paar vernünftige Bilder davon sehen, vorallem mal bei anderen Lichtbedingungen.. (würde mit Extralove in Orange bestimmt auch gut kommen)

Bin eben nach wie vor skeptisch, was die Qualität angeht - wenn ich soviel Kohle in die Hand nehme, dann sollte die Farbe auch 100%ig passen 
Wenn das so weiter geht, dann bestell ich einfach raw mit grün 



Reese23 schrieb:


> ist vom Farbkonzept ja ähnlich wie bei mir, wobei ich mich noch nicht entscheiden kann...
> 
> Hier die Favoriten:



Also das TÜRKIS ist ja mal sehr FETT


----------



## dreamdeep (29. November 2010)

provester schrieb:


> Bin eben nach wie vor skeptisch, was die Qualität angeht - wenn ich soviel Kohle in die Hand nehme, dann sollte die Farbe auch 100%ig passen



Dann darfst Du keine helle Eloxierung nehmen, nur Schwarz ist wirklich gleich! Bei allen anderen Farben musst Du mit leichten Farbunterschieden, bei den verschiedenen Bauteilen, leben. Das ist technisch auch nicht anders möglich, da zu viele Faktoren beeinflussen, wie die Farbe angenommen wird.


----------



## Reese23 (29. November 2010)

provester schrieb:


> Also das TÜRKIS ist ja mal sehr FETT



Denke das es dass auch wird... ich fand die türkisen Yetis schon immer geil und es ist mal ne Farbe die es noch nicht oft gibt und die zu meinen roten elox Parts passt.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. November 2010)

die beständigste Elox.farbe von NICOLAI ist schwarz und bronze .
lt. Fa. NICOLAI


----------



## c_w (29. November 2010)

Also ich kann nur das Schwarz beurteilen und das ist wirklich extrem gleichmaessig und bestaendig.


----------



## provester (29. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Dann darfst Du keine helle Eloxierung nehmen, nur Schwarz ist wirklich gleich! Bei allen anderen Farben musst Du mit leichten Farbunterschieden, bei den verschiedenen Bauteilen, leben. Das ist technisch auch nicht anders möglich, da zu viele Faktoren beeinflussen, wie die Farbe angenommen wird.



So hatte ich das auch schon von mehreren Seiten gehört, allerdings fand ich das Grün bisher live immer sehr gleichmäßig - allerdings habe ich noch nie ein KOMPLETT elox-grünes live gesehen (also auch den Hinterbau) - leichte Farbunterschiede gehen ja noch in Ordnung, aber wenn dann der Hinterbau heller/ dunkler ist als der Hauptrahmen wird´s unschön.. Das Schlimmste was ich mal gesehen habe, war orange-elox bei dem beide Druckstreben in der Mitte zwei Töne heller waren als am Ende - sieht dann aus wie Farbnebel - schade, denn orange war eigentlich auch mit in der engeren Auswahl 

Es ist zum verrückt werden, fast das ganze Projekt steht nur am eigenen Geschmack verzweifelt man mal wieder 

Ich denke, ich werde mich noch ein wenig hier inspirieren lassen - scheinen ja in nächster Zeit noch einige ihre Projekte vollenden zu wollen - man darf gespannt sein


----------



## dreamdeep (29. November 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur das Schwarz beurteilen und das ist wirklich extrem gleichmaessig und bestaendig.



Je heller die Farbe, desto ungleichmässiger das Ergebnis. Der Hauptrahmen wird in der Regel ziemlich gleichmässig. Beim Hinterbau werden andere Rohrsätze verwendet, zudem verändert sich das Alu durchs schweißen. Was zur Folge hat, dass dieser eigentlich immer etwas anders rauskommt und die Kettenstreben einen leichten Verlauf bekommen.

Wenn man damit nicht leben kann (ich persönlich finde es nicht tragisch), sollte man von einem farbig eloxierten Hinterbau Abstand nehmen.


----------



## dreamdeep (29. November 2010)

provester schrieb:


> leichte Farbunterschiede gehen ja noch in Ordnung, aber wenn dann der Hinterbau heller/ dunkler ist als der Hauptrahmen wird´s unschön.. Das Schlimmste was ich mal gesehen habe, war orange-elox bei dem beide Druckstreben in der Mitte zwei Töne heller waren als am Ende - sieht dann aus wie Farbnebel - schade



Wie gesagt. Wenn Du das schlimm findest, musst Du den Hinterbau in schwarz nehmen.


----------



## provester (29. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Wenn Du das schlimm findest, musst Du den Hinterbau in schwarz nehmen.



Was die Sache nicht einfacher macht..  

Danke für die Aufklärung, aber immerhin ist Dein orangenes (ex-)AM Schuld an der ganzen Misere


----------



## dreamdeep (29. November 2010)

provester schrieb:


> was die sache nicht einfacher macht..
> 
> danke für die aufklärung, aber immerhin ist dein orangenes (ex-)am schuld an der ganzen misere





Ich finde das überhaupt nicht tragisch. Fällt auch nicht wirklich auf, wenn man das Bike aufgebaut vor sich hat. Ist technisch halt numal nicht anders machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (29. November 2010)

Grad bestellt:


----------



## KHUJAND (29. November 2010)

marco2 schrieb:


> Grad bestellt:



   is dat geil


----------



## Helium (29. November 2010)

@marco2

richtig richtig gut


----------



## dreamdeep (29. November 2010)

Hammer, da bin ich sehr gespannt drauf


----------



## psc1 (29. November 2010)

@ marco2

das sieht sehr gut aus. Klasse Kombination - da setzt Du nen hohem Maßstab an die Gesamtkombi


----------



## Ti-Max (29. November 2010)

Sehr geil


----------



## checkb (29. November 2010)

Dit rockt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. November 2010)

Aaaaah es tut so weeeh... Die farbkombi hatte ich auch geplant
nur mit einer klitzekleinen Abweichung. Hach das leben ist schon schwer
hau rein, sieht fett aus!!!


----------



## softbiker (30. November 2010)

Das wäre mein Wunsch !!!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (30. November 2010)

@alle
Danke für die Komplimente! Es wird ja noch dauern, der Rahmen muss ja noch gebaut werden. Im Gegensatz zum Bild wird es ein Sitzrohr in S geben, also ohne Gusset, und ein AFR Unterrohr.

Der Aufbau wird nicht sonderlich spektakulär werden, es wandern einfach alle Teile von meinem FR ans neue AM. Dazu gibt es noch einen DHX Air und das wars.


----------



## Ti-Max (30. November 2010)

marco2 schrieb:


> @alle
> Im Gegensatz zum Bild wird es ein Sitzrohr in S geben, also ohne Gusset, und ein AFR Unterrohr.



Wenn ich ein Am bestellen müsste, würde ich es genauso machen.

Sitzrohr in S bei Rahmengrösse M ohne Gusset

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Am bestellen müsste, würde ich es genauso machen.
> 
> Sitzrohr in S bei Rahmengrösse M ohne Gusset
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



*krass* du stehst doch so auf gussets.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Sehr schönes, grünes Am
> Grüße
> Kalle



LIEDER hast du ein alutech genommen.


----------



## Ti-Max (30. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *krass* du stehst doch so auf gussets.



Eigentlich schon, aber optisch sieht das AM in S doch sehr geil aus:

http://www.nicolai.net/index.php?article_id=44&clang=0

Kann vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass es ohne Gusset am Sitzrohr optisch cleaner wirkt, da sich ja beim AM am Oberrohr so einiges tummelt, beim Nonius halt nicht.

Das Sitzrohr wird aber mit 390 mm schon recht knapp bei mir, da steckt die Stütze nur noch rund 8 cm im Rahmen bei 410 mm Länge.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> LIEDER hast du ein alutech genommen.





Das Konzept beim Fanes hat mich absolut überzeugt: verstellbare Ausfallenden, einstellbarer Sitzwinkel, Umwerferbefestigung an Kettenstrebe, niedrige Front dank voll versenkbarem Steuersatz... und das zu dem Kurs. 

Das Helius AM gefällt mir sonst auch sehr gut aber Rahmengröße L mit 475mm könnte bei meiner 90cm Schrittlänge und einer 420mm Reverb arg knapp werden (und Xl oder Custom geo zum Wucherpreis kommt nicht in Frage)...

Aber davon mal abgesehen: welche Mindesteinstecktiefe der Stütze muss man bei einem Helius AM denn nun beachten? Speziell L interessiert mich.

Danke und Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (30. November 2010)

schöne projekt stehen hier an wie ich sehe

mal ne frage. könnte man das am an der stelle wo sich steuerrohr, oberrohr und unterrohr treffen auch so bestellen wie es beim ion aussieht

auf manchen bildern sehen mir die rohre etwas zu filigran aus (rein optisch, keine haltbarkeitsängste)
diese massnahme lässt das rad optisch fetter erscheinen.

ich find das ion der schönste N rahmen....nur such ich kein downhiller


----------



## softbiker (1. Dezember 2010)

Was mich am Alutech FANES ja richtig anturnt ist, dass der Umwerfer an der Kettenstrebe angebracht wird. Dass müsste sich doch beim AM auch realisieren lassen oder? Vielleicht kann der Kalle ja hier mal experimentieren. Gut für dreifach wäre dass sicherlich uninteressant aber bei zwei Kettenblättern vorne wäre dass ja schon ein gewisser Luxus, obwohl dass ja mit dem kurzen SLX-Umwerfer sicher auch gut funktioniert.
Auf Wechselbare Ausfallenden warte ich ja schon seit ewigen Zeiten. Sicher man kann die Druckstreben austauschen aber der Aufwand mit den Kosten ist einfach zu gross. Wohlgemerkt wäre dass auch kein MUß aber auch dieser Luxus würde die Helius Serie etwas attraktiver gestalten. Das hat finde ich Intense recht gut gelöst. 
Und ich muss zugeben was so die kleinen Detailverbesserungen anbelangt, da ist der JÜ dem Kalle schon eine kleine Nasenlänge voraus. Gut der FANES ist ne komplette Neuentwicklung aber das Helius hat sicherlich auch noch Potential. Ich finde ein bissl mehr Variabilität, und das nicht nur auf die Federwegseinstellung bezogen, würde der Helius-Serie hervorragend stehen.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> der FANES ist ne komplette Neuentwicklung .



der seine funktionalität noch unter beweis stellen muss...  

 für mich sieht der rahmen  eher unstabil aus.


----------



## Ge!st (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mir grade mal die Alutech Rahmen angeschaut, das *Fanes* macht auf mich einen sehr interessanten und durchdachten Eindruck, mit seinen Detaillösungen. Der Preis dafür ist HAMMER, besonders wenn man sich auch Rahmen wie den *Wildsau Enduro* anschaut und Sonderwünsche sind vom Preis her ebenfalls recht niedrig. Da komme ich ehrlich schon ins schlingern...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Dezember 2010)

So sieht es aus, softbiker. Ich habe lange überlegt, welchen der beiden Rahmen ich nun ordern sollte und die Sache mit dem Umwerfer hat mich dann auch hauptsächlich zum Alutech gebracht.

Khujand: natürlich muss sich der Rahmen erst noch im Test beweisen. Du bist mir immer noch eine Antwort schuldig, weshalb der Rahmen auf dich "unstabil" wirkt 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> So sieht es aus, softbiker. Ich habe lange überlegt, welchen der beiden Rahmen ich nun ordern sollte und die Sache mit dem Umwerfer hat mich dann auch hauptsächlich zum Alutech gebracht.
> 
> Khujand: natürlich muss sich der Rahmen erst noch im Test beweisen. Du bist mir immer noch eine Antwort schuldig, weshalb der Rahmen auf dich "unstabil" wirkt
> 
> ...




Kalle 
warum geht JÜ damit eigentlich nach taiwan ? könnte man doch auch kompl. hier in D. realisieren...   schade.  


der unstabile eindruck kommt "bei mir" von der wippe+der dämpferaufnahme ,- aber bestimmt täusche ich mich da.






lt Alutech JÜ
keine kapazitäten,- ?
bei so einem (evtl.) werdenden erfolgs konzept wie den  Fanes rahmen,- 
da würde ich doch die restlichen (eher durchschnittlichen) modelle in den hintergrund setzen. 
und den  Fanes Rahmen "made in Germany" machen.


----------



## Reese23 (1. Dezember 2010)

Moin zusammen,

meint Ihr elox bronze mit weiß und ExtraLove elox rot funktioniert zusammen?


----------



## Helium (1. Dezember 2010)

Also mir wär ja ein gerades Sitzrohr wie es das Helius bietet deutlich wichtiger als ein an der Kettenstrebe angeschraubter Umwerfer, aber jeder setzt seinen Focus anderswo.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Dezember 2010)

@ Khujand: ich werde berichten, wie gut es hält 



Helium schrieb:


> Also mir wär ja ein gerades Sitzrohr wie es das Helius bietet deutlich wichtiger als ein an der Kettenstrebe angeschraubter Umwerfer, aber jeder setzt seinen Focus anderswo.



Da ich vor habe, eine Reverb Stütze zu verbauen, gibt es bei der max. Versenkbarkeit keinerlei Probleme. Da habe ich schon andere Erfahrungen mit meinem Sx Trail '10 sammeln können.

Das Helius Am Projekt ist ja noch nicht gestorben und das neue Jahr hat ja noch nichtmal begonnen... 
Wenn ich die Stütze, wie in einigen Threads gelesen, beim AM allerdings über 15cm versenken müsste, würde es eine knappe Geschichte.

Grüße

Kalle


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Reverb



man "munkelt" das sie wackelt wie ein lämmerschwanz...  

und sram gerade auf D. CH. u. Ö. nicht gut zu sprechen ist,- weil sie jeden kl. produktions fehler bemängeln u. reklamieren. 
deshalb wird die stütze auch so schnell nicht zu bekommen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (1. Dezember 2010)

...nicht WIEDER zu bekommen sein...

Dat Fanes soll so wie auf dem Bild verkauft werden? Das sieht fuer mich irgendwie wie ein mal eben so zurecht gebogener Prototyp aus? ^^
Gar nicht schoen :-/


----------



## softbiker (1. Dezember 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> ...nicht WIEDER zu bekommen sein...
> 
> Dat Fanes soll so wie auf dem Bild verkauft werden? Das sieht fuer mich irgendwie wie ein mal eben so zurecht gebogener Prototyp aus? ^^
> Gar nicht schoen :-/



Naja also ich muss auch zugeben, ein bissl in die Farbpalette könnte der JÜ ja schon greifen. Immer nur schwarz, weiss Gedöns oder raw ist nicht grad weltbewegend. Allerdings habe ich den Rahmen auf der eurobike gesehen und der ist schon durchdacht.


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> man "munkelt" das sie wackelt wie ein lämmerschwanz...
> 
> und sram gerade auf D. CH. u. Ö. nicht gut zu sprechen ist,- weil sie jeden kl. produktions fehler bemängeln u. reklamieren.
> deshalb wird die stütze auch so schnell nicht zu bekommen sein.



Ich habe gerade Nachricht vom Händler bekommen, der hat nun noch mal nachgehakt. Laut Importeur bekommt er am 8.12. die Reverb geliefert.


----------



## Ge!st (1. Dezember 2010)

@Artur
Das liegt doch auf der Hand, würde der Rahen hier in D produziert wäre der Preis mit Sicherheit deutlich höher.

@Helium
Wäre der Knick weiter oben, wäre es für mich auch ein no go, aber soweit unten spielt dies keine Rolle, da ist z.B. für die Sattelstütze massig platz.


----------



## Reese23 (1. Dezember 2010)

Gibts Empfehlungen zum Steuersatz bei 1.5" oder Tapered Steuerrohren?

Ach ja und hier noch bissel gebastelt um mir die Farbe besser vorstellen zu können:  Ich glaube es wird elox blau... stehe auf den "Metall-Look" und Schweißnähte find ich auch porno...


----------



## stuk (1. Dezember 2010)

schön wird es
mutige und schöne projekte stehen an, respekt
mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ach ja und hier noch bissel gebastelt um mir die Farbe besser vorstellen zu können:  Ich glaube es wird elox blau... stehe auf den "Metall-Look" und Schweißnähte find ich auch porno...



sehr schön... 
 gleich 1000x besser als deine canyon/votec/cannondale räder zusammen. 

du wirst  sehr viel spass haben,- u. deine kumpels werden auch begeistert sein. 
das AM ist ne wahre trail rakete.   

PS: ich persönlich würde kein Tapered Steuerrohr  nehmen,- sieht hässlich aus.


----------



## softbiker (1. Dezember 2010)

TAPARED ? :kotz::kotz::kotz:
Das sieht doch wien Penistrichter aus.  Wenn schon ein dickes Rohr 
Ich weis nicht wer sich diese Abart ausgedacht hat. Die paar Gramm was das Ding gegenüber dem 1.5-Standard spart ist dochn Witz.
Ich würde wenn ab 160mm-Gabelfreiheit nur noch 1.5 wählen.
Da ist man dann unabhängig was die Gabelfrage anbelangt.
Außerdem sind die 1.5er Gabeln nicht so gefragt und gehen häufig günstiger als die normalen 1 1/8el her. Und wenn man dann unbedingt so einen Penistrichter brauch kann man das dann im äußersten Notfall auch noch montieren. Buah da schüttelt es mich


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2010)

beim Reuber steht ein Tapered Steuerrohr AM,- wusste bisher nicht das -N- derart unschöne steurrohre verbaut hat... 
war regelrecht  erschrocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connerthesaint (1. Dezember 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> TAPARED ? :kotz::kotz::kotz:
> Das sieht doch wien Penistrichter aus.  Wenn schon ein dickes Rohr
> Ich weis nicht wer sich diese Abart ausgedacht hat. Die paar Gramm was das Ding gegenüber dem 1.5-Standard spart ist dochn Witz.
> Ich würde wenn ab 160mm-Gabelfreiheit nur noch 1.5 wählen.
> ...




Gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht Tapered ist vollkommen überflüssig. Es macht den Markt nur noch unübersichtlicher.


----------



## Reese23 (1. Dezember 2010)

Kriegt euch wieder ein... Ich hab das Tapered nur erwähnt weil ich ne Tapered Gabel hab, ansonsten wird's eh ein 1.5 geben da das günstiger ist bei N.

Habt ihr dennoch ne Empfehlung für den Steuersatz bei 1.5?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (1. Dezember 2010)

schau mal nach sixpack racing...
hier zB
http://www1.hibike.com/shop/product...atz-1-5-auf-Tapered-Gabelschaft-Mod-2011.html


----------



## Reese23 (4. Dezember 2010)

Kinder, ich hab's getan... Es wird elox blau mit weißem Hinterbau wie oben in der Grafik. Danke an der Stelle auch an Guru ausm Puff für deine Geduld und den lecker Kaffee... Kann's kaum abwarten!!!


----------



## sluette (5. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> beim Reuber steht ein Tapered Steuerrohr AM,-  wusste bisher nicht das -N- derart unschöne steurrohre verbaut hat...
> war regelrecht  erschrocken.




das hier ist doch auch tapered, oder ? finde ich jetzt nicht soooo hässlich. irgendwo war hier auch ein bild von einem in bronze elox.


----------



## checkb (5. Dezember 2010)

Tapered ist ja inzwschen der Standard und sollte auch bei Nicolai mal aus der Aufpreisliste verschwinden. Die Optik ist Geschmackssache, mir gefällt es.

In 3 Jahren wird es keine 1 1/8 Gabel mehr geben und dann wird man echte Probleme haben ne neue OEM Gabel zu bekommen. Wenn man jetzt in den Bikemarkt schaut, ist Tapered quasi schon fast der Standard bei der höherwertigen Gabeln.

Ob es technisch Sinn macht ist mir egal, doch macht es die billige Neuteile Beschaffung ohne Tapered sehr viel schwerer.

checkb

PS: Blau elox mit Weiss wird sicher ne Hammeroptik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. Dezember 2010)

wenn tapered, dann sollte man den Schritt aber richtig machen wie der Jü

nach SHIS
ZS44/28.6 - ZS56/40

dann kann man die tapered-Gabel unten mit nem integrierten Steuersatz fahren.

diese normalen tapered-Steuerrohre sind unbrauchbar finde ich.
mit einem gscheiten Steuersatz (Reset) baut das Ding unten so hoch wie ein Dreifamilienhaus...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Dezember 2010)

Mal ne Frage. 
Wo finde ich den den hier so umfangreich genutzen Farbkonfigurator?

Danke


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. Dezember 2010)

Hier im Nicolaiforum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481721


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Dezember 2010)

Danke


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Dezember 2010)

ich glaube es war ein alter helius AM rahmen,- mit einem Tapered steuerrohr... 
 lt. WilliWildsau  von www.reuberbike.de gehört es dem Elmar Keineke 
keine ahnung ? ich fands sehr unschön...   

evtl. postet  WilliWildsau mal ein foto... oder sagt was dazu.


----------



## mdk187? (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade dabei mein AM aufzubauen. Bis auf den Umwerfer ist es soweit fertig. Der stellt mich aber vor eine ziemliche Herausforderung. Es ist ein SLX DownSwing. Wenn ich ihn am Sitzrohr so positioniere, dass die Kette bei der Stellung "kleinstes vorne - mittleres hinten" schleift, kollidiert er mit der Kettenstrebe. Ihr könnt mir doch sicherlich einen Tip geben, welche Umwerfer passen?!

Weiß jemand, wo ich eine 500er Feder für den Double Barrel bekomme? Nicolai wartet noch auf eine Lieferung und bei HiBike soll es auch über 2 Wochen dauern :-(


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Dezember 2010)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Wenn ich ihn am Sitzrohr so positioniere, dass die Kette bei der Stellung "kleinstes vorne - mittleres hinten" schleift, kollidiert er mit der Kettenstrebe.



Der SLX passt gut. Schleifen tut er nur im unbelasteten Zustand, sobald Du auf den Bike sitzt und es einfedert, sollte der Umwerfer über den gesamten Bereich nicht schleifen.
Zum einstellen des Umwerfer, SAG ausmessen und dann den Hinterbau mit einem Spanngurt soweit komprimieren. Damit erhälst Du auch nachher im belasteten Zustand die beste Schaltperfomance.


----------



## mdk187? (6. Dezember 2010)

Ok, danke. Werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Kinder, ich hab's getan... Es wird elox blau mit weißem Hinterbau wie oben in der Grafik. Danke an der Stelle auch an Guru ausm Puff für deine Geduld und den lecker Kaffee... Kann's kaum abwarten!!!



BITTE BITTE 

erzähl,- was kommt sonst noch rann...


----------



## stuk (7. Dezember 2010)

ne weisse 36er und ein dhx air, glaube ich
würde aber wegen dem blauen rahmen die grauen aufkleber an der 36 durch blaue (15 e bei toxo) tauschen.
mfg und viel spaß beim aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (7. Dezember 2010)

Moin zusammen,

ich versuch mal aufzuzählen:

Nicolai Helius AM L (elox blau, Hinterbau weiß, extraLove elox rot)
Fox 36 Talas
Fox DHX Air 5.0
ZTR Flow LRS
Reset Steuersatz (elox rot)
XTR Kurbel 2-fach mit Bash
Avid Code 2011 (203/185)
X.0 Schaltwerk, mid. cage, elox rot
X.9 Trigger
KindShock i950

Lenker, Vorbau, Kleinteile muss ich mal noch schauen...




Was für ein Umwerfer funktioniert den am AM, ein 2-fach würd mir reichen.


----------



## Reese23 (7. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ne weisse 36er und ein dhx air, glaube ich
> würde aber wegen dem blauen rahmen die grauen aufkleber an der 36 durch blaue (15 e bei toxo) tauschen.
> mfg und viel spaß beim aufbau



Muss ich die per Mail anfragen oder gibts die irgendwo auf der Website wo ich sie mal sehen könnte?


----------



## stuk (7. Dezember 2010)

hallo
reese23, schönes AM baust du dir da auf.

http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce2/index.php/cat/c100048_FOX-GABEL-DEKORE-2009.html

bei mir haben die damals einen aufstand gemacht, wollten erst die abgeknibbelten alten aufkleber haben bevor sie neue rausschickten....


----------



## Reese23 (7. Dezember 2010)

das weiß-blaue Dekor meinst du oder?

http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce2/product_info.php/info/p649_2009-DEKOR-36-Talas-RC2-White.html


----------



## stuk (7. Dezember 2010)

genau
das blau glänzt dann und sieht bestimmt super zum blau elox und den roten teilen aus.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Was für ein Umwerfer funktioniert den am AM, ein 2-fach würd mir reichen.




ein shimano SLX wirft wunderbar,- u. sieht schön knuffig aus... 

ein Sram XO Set bekomme ich günstig rein.



nachwort tapered


----------



## Reese23 (7. Dezember 2010)

Joa also schön ist es nicht aber sooo schlimm auch nicht... viel hässlicher finde ich die ewig hoch bauenden Steuersätze! Gibts da nichts flacheres?


----------



## Schnapsi (7. Dezember 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> viel hässlicher finde ich die ewig hoch bauenden Steuersätze! Gibts da nichts flacheres?


Dito, finde ich auch. Hab deswegen extra 1.5 bestellt für nen Zero-Stack und nun erfahre ich, dass das gar ned geht wegen der Krone der Gabel... 

Nungut dachte, halt irgend ne Lenkrad-Einschlags-Begrenzung. Aber gibts für 1 1/8 in nem 1.5er auch ned und Acros will mir auch keinen 1.5er mit BlockLock bauen... 2x

AngleSet geht gleich auch ned 3x

Da verstehe ich nun auch, warum die ganzen grossen Hersteller in diesem Bereich ne Kurve im Rahmen haben, da passen die Gabeln nämlich wunderbar durch, auch mit ZeroStack... 

Vielleicht bekomme ich ja meinen Kumpel dazu, mir BlockLock von Acros für 1.5 nachzubauen. Aber so richtig wohl ist mir das auch nicht. Ist ja immerhin nen Steuersatz. Cool wäre das alleine von der Geo her schon, ziemlich identische Werte dann wie ne 160er Gabel mit ner 180er Fox. 

Deshalb: Alle die das auch hässlich finden: Zwingend nen längeres Steuerrohr bestellen!


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2010)

es sieht für mich aus wie ne frau mit birnenfigur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (7. Dezember 2010)

Achso, jetzt kapier ich das... hab mich schon gewundert warum hier jeder diese hohen Reset Sätze fährt!?

Unten würde es mich noch nicht mal so sehr stören aber oben am Rohr gefällte es mir gar nicht. 

Das hier könnte eine Alternative sein...

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...k-Kingpin-Steuersatz-Tapered-2011::23983.html


----------



## Schnapsi (7. Dezember 2010)

Oben am Rohr ist ja kein Problem. Nimsmt zum Beispiel Acros unten 15HR und oben den schicken flachen AI-25


----------



## Reese23 (7. Dezember 2010)

Gibt Acros nur ober- oder unterteile einzeln her?


----------



## Schnapsi (7. Dezember 2010)

Jo, solange das aus ihrem Programm ist, sollte das kein Problem sein...


----------



## Brainspiller (7. Dezember 2010)

cane creek kriegste alles einzeln.


----------



## Reese23 (8. Dezember 2010)

Die ersten Teile treffen langsam ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (8. Dezember 2010)

musste die ? ^^


----------



## ibislover (8. Dezember 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Gibt Acros nur ober- oder unterteile einzeln her?


nimm den sixpack.
beste qualität zum schmalen kurs!


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Dezember 2010)

wir warten auf ein "fast" fertiges pornicious AM vom dream
u. auf ein in den "anfängen"   pornicious  AM vom Reese


----------



## Reese23 (8. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> musste die ? ^^



Ich war mit meinen Elixier R und CR bisher immer sehr zufrieden daher fiel die Wahl jetzt auf die neue Code.


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wir warten auf ein "fast" fertiges pornicious AM vom dream




Heute soll laut GoCycle die Reverb ankommen, mit etwas Glück hab ich sie dann nächste Woche. Gibt also bald Bilder.

Die kompletten Extra Love Teile sind diese Woche auch angekommen. Alle Roh und fertig zum eloxieren vorbereitet. Die gehen jetzt zum Aluchefkoch und müssen danach nochmal zu N zum Lagersitz fräsen. Die optimale Farbabstimmung von ExtraLove und Kashima, wird sich also noch etwas ziehen


----------



## stuk (8. Dezember 2010)

so ein aufwand
lohnt sich das? in 10 monaten hast du doch eh wieder ein neues helius (dann 4.0), oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> so ein aufwand
> lohnt sich das? in 10 monaten hast du doch eh wieder ein neues helius (dann 4.0), oder?



Naja, so groß ist der Aufwand und die Kosten nicht. Aber es lohnt sich - das neue soll perfekt werden, denn dieses mal möchte ich den Rahmen 3-4 Jahre fahren. Mit der verstellbaren Geometrie und schwarz als Grundfarbe, stehen die Chancen dazu recht gut


----------



## Reese23 (8. Dezember 2010)

@dream...   hast du grad den Link parat wo es die N-Decals gibt?


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Dezember 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> @dream...   hast du grad den Link parat wo es die N-Decals gibt?


Ich glaube da hast Du was falsch verstanden. Nicht die Decals, sondern die ExtraLove Teile lasse ich farblich anpassen. Ich habe den Umlenkhebel, Lagerdeckel, Kabelhalter usw. roh bei N bestellt und lasse diese jetzt farblich passend eloxieren. Das Goldgelb von N, beisst sich doch ziemlich mit der Kashima Beschichtung der Fox Gabel.


----------



## Reese23 (8. Dezember 2010)

Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt... meinte das hier:

http://apliquet.dbap.de/index.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (8. Dezember 2010)

Moin zusammen,
kurze Frage zum Thema Bike-Größe: Ich suche einen neuen Rahmen und (preislich bedingt  ) halte da auch Ausschau nach gebrauchten AM / FR Rahmen.
Bei 190cm und SL 89/90cm müsste L doch einigermaßen hinhauen oder doch eher XL?
Tendenz geht stark zu Touren, aber eigentlich nur, um dann deftig irgendwo runterheizen zu können.


----------



## habbadu (8. Dezember 2010)

sap schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> kurze Frage zum Thema Bike-Größe: Ich suche einen neuen Rahmen und (preislich bedingt  ) halte da auch Ausschau nach gebrauchten AM / FR Rahmen.
> Bei 190cm und SL 89/90cm müsste L doch einigermaßen hinhauen oder doch eher XL?
> Tendenz geht stark zu Touren, aber eigentlich nur, um dann deftig irgendwo runterheizen zu können.



Hallo,

bei einem AM würde ich an deiner Stelle zu einem Rahmen Größe L in Kombination mit einer Shannon Hardcore Sattelstütze 430mm greifen.


----------



## mdk187? (8. Dezember 2010)

Fehlt nur noch der Bremsadapter vorne...


----------



## Monolithic (8. Dezember 2010)

Das Bike hat aber 'ne bessere Bildqualität verdient...


----------



## mdk187? (9. Dezember 2010)

Ihr seid echt verwöhnt ;-)
Gibt bessere wenn es komplett fertig ist. Dann auch in seinem natürlichen Lebensraum.


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Dezember 2010)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch der Bremsadapter vorne...



Die Farbkombi ist absolut genial

Meinen Respekt. Nicht zuviel und nicht zu wenig, genau richtig und schön farblich getrennt zwischen Hinterbau und Cockpit.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2010)

@MDK 187

Wo liegst Du denn mit dem Gewicht? Also Dein Bike


----------



## mdk187? (9. Dezember 2010)

Im Moment liegt das Gewicht bei ca. 14,8 kg. Da können aber 200g rauf/runter drin sein, da meine Waage nicht so dolle ist.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Dezember 2010)

mdk187? schrieb:


> 14,8 kg.



   ja is klaa.  mit hydr. stütze + coil dämpfer. . . 

(irgend wat habe ich bei meinem Aufbau falsch gemacht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (9. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> . . . (irgend wat habe ich bei meinem Aufbau falsch gemacht)


fürs "kieshügel-rollen" auf´er halde reicht es!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2010)

Kurze Frage zu Dämpfern.

Ich kenne nun einige Leute die den Monarch von 2010 hatten und damit mal so garnicht zufrieden sind. Entweder ist er bei zu straff (überdämpft) oder man muss ihn mit ehr wenig Druck fahren. was aber auch nicht so toll ist. 
Nun gibt es ja den neuen mit Ausgleichsbehälter. 
Hat jemand diese beiden Dämpfer mal im Vergleich gefahren? Wenn ja, welche Unterschiede gibt es?

Leider gibt es 2011 keinen DHX Air mehr und somit bleibt ja nur noch die Coil Variante wenn Luft nicht gescheit funktioniert.


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Dezember 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zu Dämpfern.
> 
> Ich kenne nun einige Leute die den Monarch von 2010 hatten und damit mal so garnicht zufrieden sind. Entweder ist er bei zu straff (überdämpft) oder man muss ihn mit ehr wenig Druck fahren. was aber auch nicht so toll ist.
> Nun gibt es ja den neuen mit Ausgleichsbehälter.
> ...



Moin,

sagen wir mal so:

Der Monarch hat einen schlechten Ruf, da die ersten Serien aus 2008 viele Kinderkrankheiten hatten. Zudem ist er in verschiedenen Tunes erhältlich, die auf den Rahmen abzustimmen sind.

Somit denke ich eher, dass viele hiermit überfordert waren, und nicht den passenden Dämpfer bestellt haben.

Habe selbst einen DHX Air und einen Monarch 4.2.

Bislang kann ich über den Monarch nichts Schlechtes berichten, obwohl ich ihn noch nicht ausgiebig getestet haben.

Auch beim DHX Air scheiden sich die Geister, Stichwort mittlerer Federwegsbereich.

Am Besten ausprobieren, zu den 2011er Monarchs habe ich noch nicht viel gehört.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Dezember 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> fürs "kieshügel-rollen" auf´er halde reicht es!



"bergbaugestein" ist es...


----------



## stuk (9. Dezember 2010)

mein Monarch ist von 2010 und von Nicolai im passenden e-tune
ich fand ihn zu straff beim Einfedern und zu Langsam beim Ausfedern.
der DHX-air ist super.
und klar gibt es den 2011 noch, nur eben nicht direkt mit dem rahmen bei nicolai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (9. Dezember 2010)

@mdk 187?

schönes teil. falls das gewicht so stimmt  (bei welcher rahmengrösse?)

rein optisch gefällt mir das Am mit nem fetten coil dämpfer einfach am besten


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Somit denke ich eher, dass viele hiermit überfordert waren, und nicht den passenden Dämpfer bestellt haben.


 
Hi Torsten,
wenn der Dämpfer direkt verbaut ist, sollte das ja stimmen. Bei Nachbestellungen kann man sicher Fehler machen.
Die Erfahrungen von "Stuk" sind die am häufigsten genannten.

@Stuk 
Ich hätte es eben gerne gleich mit dem Rahmen mitbestellt. 
Eine Nachbestellung ist kein Problem. Hat bei mir andere Gründe, warum ich den gerne von Nicolai geliefert bekommen hätte


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Dezember 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hi Torsten,
> wenn der Dämpfer direkt verbaut ist, sollte das ja stimmen. Bei Nachbestellungen kann man sicher Fehler machen.
> Die Erfahrungen von "Stuk" sind die am häufigsten genannten.



Der schlechte Ruf kommt nicht aus dem N-Bereich, primär Canyon hatte den Dämpfer wohl oft verbaut und da gab es anfangs reichlich Probleme hinsichtlich Qualität (Luftverlust, etc.).

Viele, die sich einen Monarch kaufen, wissen halt nicht, was es mit den Tunes auf sich hat. Wer sich hier nicht kundig macht, kauft halt u.U. einen völlig falschen Dämpfer.

Im Vergleich zum DHX Air kann ich jetzt weder hinsichtlich Sensibilität und Zugstufe nennenswerte Unterschiede erkennen.

Der Monarch fühlt sich allerdings linearer an und sackt nicht so schnell durch den mittleren Hubbereich, wie der DHX.

Habe allerdings beim Monarch die Luftkammer komprimiert, um die Endprogression zu erhöhen. Das habe ich beim DHX auch noch vor, erst dann sind sie wirklich vergleichbar.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## mdk187? (9. Dezember 2010)

Rahmengröße ist M. Wie gesagt, meine Waage ist alles andere als geeicht. Das Bike wiegt um die 15kg. Es fehlt auch noch der Bash + Kettenführung. Ob es jetzt 14.8 oder 15.2 sind ist mir eigentlich Latte. Ich würde da keinen Unterschied merken.

Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt keinem Weight Weenie auf den Schlips getreten


----------



## stuk (9. Dezember 2010)

@ thorsten und steppenwolf rm
bedenken muss man aber auch das Thorsten die Erfahrung im Nonius macht. Im AM reagiert der gleiche Dämpfer anders.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2010)

Wir haben hier im Verein auch nen AM mit Monarch. Der Fahrer ist halt nicht so recht überzeugt gewesen. 
Danke für die Antworten. Mal sehen was ich nun evtl. mache.


----------



## Reese23 (13. Dezember 2010)

Kurze Frage... Umwerfer am AM = TopSwing oder DownSwing?


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Dezember 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage... Umwerfer am AM = TopSwing oder DownSwing?



DownSwing


----------



## guru39 (13. Dezember 2010)

Dual Route, 34,9mm Kettenwerfer.


----------



## Reese23 (13. Dezember 2010)

Top oder Down?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (13. Dezember 2010)

Down


----------



## Reese23 (13. Dezember 2010)

@Deep...  hab deine 1. Nachricht eben erst gesehen...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (14. Dezember 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zu Dämpfern.
> 
> Ich kenne nun einige Leute die den Monarch von 2010 hatten und damit mal so garnicht zufrieden sind. Entweder ist er bei zu straff (überdämpft) oder man muss ihn mit ehr wenig Druck fahren. was aber auch nicht so toll ist.
> Nun gibt es ja den neuen mit Ausgleichsbehälter.
> ...



ich hab mein AM mittlerweile auf coil umgerüstet und muss sagen es hat NUR vorteile mit sich gebracht (ausser dem mehrgewicht, was aber nur auf der waage spürbar ist).

-kaum noch wegsacken im mittleren bereich im gegensatz zum DHX air
-bessere reaktion bei schnellen schlägen, feinfühliger
-deutlich weniger wippen im gegensatz zum DHX Air (propedal ausgeschaltet)
-zusammen mit meiner lyrik coil nun wesentlich ausgewogeneres fahrwerk

kann´s nur empfehlen - zumindest wenn man das bike im enduro/freeride-bereich bewegt.

ach ja: der neue dämpfer ist ein 2007er DHX 3.0 mit titanfeder. der 3.0 hat ja ein gewisses propedal voreingestellt, guter kompromiss aus ansprechverhalten und ruhigem fahrwerk bei beschleunigung. 

gruß rainer


----------



## Sauerlandrider (25. Dezember 2010)

Einige sehr nette Aufbauten in letzter Zeit. Ich hab meinem AM auch ein paar neue Teile spendiert, hoffe so passt die Geometrie besser.


----------



## trailterror (25. Dezember 2010)

ist dies die rot elox/schwarz farbe...


----------



## Sauerlandrider (25. Dezember 2010)

ne, is red-orange matt/schwarz matt gepulvert


----------



## trailterror (25. Dezember 2010)

Alles klar. Gracias


----------



## Bacara (25. Dezember 2010)

Schicke Kiste, bloß mach mal die Warnaufkleber von den Bremsscheiben.


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir geht es jetzt endlich auch weiter, der Postbote war da







31,6 / 420mm






31,6 / 380mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (29. Dezember 2010)

sehr hübsch...


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Dezember 2010)

Ja, optisch machen die schon was her, kein Vergleich zu den KS Stützen


----------



## trailterror (29. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ja, optisch machen die schon was her, kein Vergleich zu den KS Stützen



Geschmackssache. So, jetzt aber mal bilder von deiner traumkarre. Sitz auf kohlen


----------



## stuk (29. Dezember 2010)

hoffe die Dinger halten........


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Dezember 2010)

hat doch zwei.


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Dezember 2010)

Die Zeit wird es zeigen. Erster Eindruck ist auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr gut. Funktionieren echt geschmeidig die Teile und die Qualitätsanmutung passt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. Dezember 2010)

Schick  
Das Gewicht ist ja auch anständig.


----------



## Jocka79 (1. Januar 2011)

Spitzen Teil... macht einen guten Eindruck.
Mal gespannt was der Langzeiteinsatz zeigt.

Kurze Frage wegen KF.
Hab eine Stylo OCT und iscg old also Hammerschmidt Aufnahme.
Sieht echt alles ziemlich knapp aus!!!
Wollt eigentlich ein shaman montieren!

Fährt wer die gleiche kombi und kann mir mal ein Tip geben!?

Besten Dank im vorraus


----------



## paradox (1. Januar 2011)

hallo nicolai gemeinde, 

ist wer schon den vivid air im AM gefahren? oder ist ein vivid coil bzw der ccdb besser? das rad soll ja schließlich nicht ne halbe tonne wiegen!

merkt man wirklich den riesen unterschied von ccdb zu einem vivid bzw dhx?

danke für eure antworten.

gruß

chris


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. Januar 2011)

paradox schrieb:


> merkt man wirklich den riesen unterschied von ccdb zu einem vivid bzw dhx?



Ja


----------



## p.2-max (2. Januar 2011)

ccdb ist schon sehr sehr gut, da kommen andere dämpfer von rockshox und fox net ran.
vivid air und vivid geben sich net viel, verglichen mit nem fox, puh keine ahnung, der air von fox ist aber schlechter als der air von rockshox.


----------



## Reese23 (2. Januar 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> der air von fox ist aber schlechter als der air von rockshox.



Was genau macht ihn schlechter?


----------



## paradox (2. Januar 2011)

merkt man den riesen unterschied? ich frage deswegen so blöd weil ich gerne einer bin der sich aus sein radl hockt und fährt, statt ewig zu tunen usw... ich mage das einfache gepaart mit der bestmöglichen funktion...
jetzt kommt mir nicht "der fährt ja en liteville..."

in wie weit spürt man den unterschied von ccdb zu einem vivid air oder einem anderen coil dämpfer...?

braucht man diese ganzen einstellmöglichkeiten?
sackt der hinterbau eigentlich beim bergauffahren ein?
ich würde gerne das AM mit einer lyrik solo air dh fahren.


----------



## bobtailoner (2. Januar 2011)

wer hat den mal ein Bild von einem AM in L


----------



## checkb (2. Januar 2011)

> jetzt kommt mir nicht "der fährt ja en liteville..."



Mach dir keine Gedanken, du bist nicht der erste Liteviller der sich ein ordentliches Radl kauft.  

checkb


----------



## Reese23 (2. Januar 2011)

Ohje, wenn das bestimmte Liteville-Fanatisten hier im IBC sehen würden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (2. Januar 2011)

@paradox: wenn Du nicht gerne einstellst, ist der CCDB eventuell das falsche für Dich, genau das ist ja unter anderem der Vorteil.
Grundsätzlich lässt sich aber sagen, dass das AM mit Coil Dämpfer wahnsinnig gut funktioniert, das wäre immer meine erste Wahl. 
Wenn Du es simpel magst, wäre ein PUSH-ed Van R mit Titanfeder sicherlich auch kein schlechte Wahl:
http://www.tftunedshox.com/Catalogue/PUSH/PUSH/PUSH-ed-Rear-Shocks


----------



## Reese23 (2. Januar 2011)

Bist du das PUSH Tuning mal gefahren? Was machen die da?


----------



## DJT (2. Januar 2011)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> wer hat den mal ein Bild von einem AM in L



mein Fotoalbum


----------



## paradox (2. Januar 2011)

danke checkB!  

ja diese fanatischen gehen mir echt auf den schnürsenkel!

ibin euch für eure antworten dankbar.
der ccdb würde mich ja im prinzip schon reizen, aber...

so jetzt mal zum eigentlichen:

mein "AM" sollte, it ja klar, leicht sein, 
ich sehe in einem luftdämpfer den vorteil das er sich zügig und leicht einstellen lässt, gerade in bezug auf rucksack und eben ohne rucksack. da wird es doch eher schwer werden? oder liege ich hier völlig falsch? ein rucksack mit gut 5-6 kilo merkt man doch schon mit einem coil dämpfer?

a.m.n.: habe ich eigentlich jemals den dämpfer am LV geändert wenn ich mit rucksack geahren bin? "nein, eigentlich nie..." 

hmm nun gut...

also ihr würdet alle zu einem ccdb greifen?
harmoniert das mit der lyrik solo air dh? 
ich mag schon ein plüschiges fahrwerk, will aber eben net so schwer werden und eventuell auch damit mal die täglichen betriebsfahrten machen...
hmm hmm hmm
was mache ich nur?

teile liste meinen LV, bremsen saint, ...

gruß

chris


----------



## bobtailoner (2. Januar 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> mein Fotoalbum



dank-u-wel
dann werd ich mir die moppe von herrn khujand die tage mal etwas genauer ansehen


----------



## checkb (2. Januar 2011)

Fang erstmal mit Luft an und wenn es nicht reicht, kannste ja immer noch auf Stahl / Titan gehen ( mein Tipp ). Ich fahre Luft, je nach Lust und Laune mal den Fox RP23 und mal den DHX Air. Du wirst nach dem Umstieg vom LV zum AM einen wahnsinnges Aha Erlebnis haben. Hier meine ich nicht das LV schlecht ist und das AM viel besser. Es sind halt zwei unterschiedliche Bikes, MK4 mehr CC und Trailbike, wo der DT öfters mal durchschlägt beim soften " mehr gefühlter Federwegs " Setup.  Das AM ist ein waschechtes Enduro, was du gleich spürst und da wird ein Luftdämpfer am Anfang sicher kein Fehler sein. 

Ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben, checkb


----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2011)

der CDDB is bestimmt ein tolles Federbein, aber das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis finde ich schon grenzwertig.
Der CCDB ist eben ein Federbein, bei dem man aussen sehr viel einstellen kann, was sonst der Tuner-des-Vertrauens intern regelt.
Daher wäre es für mich zu viel des Guten.
ein Roco Coil WC auf meine Wünsche abgestimmt, kann das alles auch.
zu einem echt guten Preis - da kann man sich fürs Shuttlen noch ein Zweitfederbein kaufen und is trotzdem noch unter dem Preis des CCDB.

Meine Meinung...




checkb schrieb:


> Mach dir keine Gedanken, du bist nicht der erste Liteviller der sich ein ordentliches Radl kauft.
> 
> checkb



ich finde mein 301MK3Upgrade schon sehr ordentlich!
AM Räder können die in Wiggensbach bauen - PUNKT.

Hauptsache man wird irgendwie mit dem, was man hat glücklich!
Egal ob nun N, LV oder gar Alutech ;-)


----------



## checkb (2. Januar 2011)

> AM Räder können die in Wiggensbach bauen - PUNKT.



Wieso AM, sind die nicht alle ob mit oder ohne Federweg voll einsetzbar von Marathon bis DH und wieso in Wiggensbach? Sorry, musste sein.  

Bitte weiter mit Topic....


----------



## paradox (2. Januar 2011)

bitte keine lv diskussion wieder 

ich möchte halt ein echtes enduro bike...

also zum dämpfer werde ich mir hier gerne weitere komentare anhören. bitte weiter eure meinung / erfahrungen posten! danke!

danke auch dir checkB.

ich gebe dir recht @ der-gute, ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich nicht so ein kompromiss machen werde...

ein trailbike und ein enduro.

somit kann das enduro ccdb werden und das trailbike mit air...

ein gut geshimter roco oder fox ist defenetiv eine überlegung wert.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (2. Januar 2011)

ich würd mittlerweile sagen:

beim fokus auf geringem gewicht kommt man natürlich an nem luftdämpfer nicht vorbei. die frage ist halt, wieviel bringen die gesparten gramm im fahreinsatz wirklich? ich hab beim umstieg von air auf coil am AM das gewicht keinesfalls negativ bemerkt, außer beim blick auf die waage.
allerdings ist die downhill-performance kräftig gewachsen. da das AM ein waschechtes enduro mit dem hang zu mehr ist, machen coil-dämpfer dort auch viel sinn.

jetzt heisst es immer: luftdämpfer sind variabler, besser und schnell individuell abzustimmen etc...
nur weiss ich nicht wofür ich das großartig bräuchte. einen lock-out bzw. gate-umschalter hab ich am coil-dämpfer natürlich nicht mehr, allerdings beibt dieser im uphill, bzw. im wiegetritt, sowieso ruhiger als der luftdämpfer im "offenen" modus. 
bergauf ist der luftdämpfer, wenn er gelockt ist, natürlich noch etwas im vorteil. bergab wird der luftdämpfer natürlich offen gefahren, und wenn ich dann mal schnell aus kurven raustreten will bzw. flache tretstücke kommen, sackt er mehr weg als der coil. 

diese rucksack-oder nicht-rucksack-geschichte spricht zwar für nen luftdämpfer, allerdings reden wir beim gewichtunterschied zwischen fahrer + rucksack oder fahrer ohne rucksack über weniger als 10%. da würde ich persönlich den dämpfer nicht unbedingt anders abstimmen.
bei coil-dämpfer kann man durch erhöhen der federvorspannung den evtl. zuviel SAG kompensieren, bzw. ne druckstufe reinbolzen.

wie gesagt, kommt immer drauf an, was man will. 
aber ich sehe den großen vorteil von luftdämpfern in ENDURO-bikes mittlerweile einzig und allein im GEWICHT. 

das alles bezieht sich allerdings auch NUR auf die federelemente von FOX
(DHX 5.0 AIR vs. DHX 3.0 mit ti-coil).

hoffe weitergehofen zu haben,

gruß rainer


----------



## Brainspiller (2. Januar 2011)

In den nächsten Tagen kommt bei mir auch ein Coil Dämpfer.
Da bräuchte ich mal nen Anhaltspunkt für die Federhärte.


Was fahrt ihr für ne Federhärte bei welchem Fahrergewicht?
Und in welcher Federwegseinstellung?

Danke für's mitmachen! ; )


----------



## ibislover (2. Januar 2011)

also wenn ihr die dhx dämpfer mit allen anderen dämpfern am markt vergleicht, ist das wie äpfel und birnen vergleichen. beides früchte, aber...
eine druckstufen dämpfung haben oder nicht macht einen guten dämpfer aus.

@Brainspiller
nutze einen der rechner zur bestimmung der federhärte. sehr genau und du hast sicher keine falsche federhärte (abgesehen von der sereienstreuung der federn).

z.b.
http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring


----------



## trailterror (2. Januar 2011)

Wie sind denn die meinungen von der kombi coil dämpfer und einer 160/170er air gabel? Um dem bike zumindest eine leichte front zu verabreichen....

Macht denn ein coil sich auch nicht bei bunny hops, kleinen spielereien sich negativ bemerkbar?....wahrscheinlich au h wieder gewi htstechnisch?


----------



## Brainspiller (2. Januar 2011)

Danke Ibislover, den Rechner kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## OldSchool (2. Januar 2011)

@paradox

Wenn du das "Enduro" in den Mittelpunkt setzt würde ich kein Air nehmen, weder vorne noch hinten. 

Der von dreemdeep genannte Fox ist sicher eins der güstigsten und am besten auf dein Bedürfnisse und dein Bike abgestimmter Dämpfer. Tifeder dran, voilà.

Habe jetzt neu einen Vivid Coil drinnen und der wesentlich besser als der DHX 3 der vorher drinnen war. Weiß gar nicht was Rockcity Roller so toll an dem findet?

Wenn du nackt auf dem Rad einen Sag von 35-40% hast wirst du angezogen plus Tourenkrempel sicher eine zu weiche Feder haben. Wenn du aber das was du beim biken an und für eine normale Tour dabei hast und dann einen Sag zwischen 30-35% hast, hast du noch genügend Spielraum auf beide Seiten hin ohne das sich das besonders störend auswirkt wenn du mal mehr oder weniger dabei hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (2. Januar 2011)

danke für eure antowrten!!!

hier einmal mein teileliste, bzw wunsch 

Nicolai Helius AM Teileliste:



Nicolai Helius AM Teileliste:	

	Grundkonfiguration
	Vorhanden Teile rot

Rahmen:	Nicolai Helius AM L 1.5, SSP, 
Dämpfer:	???
Gabel:	Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air DH
FG-Hebel:	Kein LO Hebel verbaut
Steuersatz:	Cane Creek Angle Set
Vorbau:	Syntace Ti-Schrauben 31.8mm Länge ?
Lenker:	Syntace Vector Carbon 12° 740mm 31.8mm
Spacer u Ahead:	Syntace Litecap + Alu-Schraube
Griffe:	Ergon GE1 Small 
Schalthebel:	Sram X.O. Trigger rechts/RockShox PopLoc links
Schaltwerk:	Sram X.O. Alu  Medium-Cage 
Innenlager:	Shimano XT 770
Kurbel:	Shimano XTR 970 Bashguard-36-20 
Umwerfer:	Shimano SLX oder Dura Ace
Kette:	Shimano HG 93 inkl. Sram Kettenschloß
Kassette:	Shimano XT 770 11-34
Schaltzüge:	Shimano SP41
Bremse VR:	Shimano XT 770  BR M-800 -> BR-M988+ BR M810
Bremse HR:	Shimano XT 770  BR M-800 -> BR-M988+ BR M810
Scheibe Vorn:	Formula Oro 203mm -> Shimano 180mm
Scheibe Hinten:	Formula Oro 180mm -> Shimano 180mm
Nabe Vorn:	Tune King MK rot -> Weiss noch nicht genau
Nabe Hinten:	Tune Kong rot -> Weiss noch nicht genau
Speichen:	DT Competion 64 Stück si-bl
Nippel:	Sapim Polyax Alu Nippel 14mm 64 Stück
Felge Vorn:	Mavic EN 521 o. DT 5.1
Felge Hinten:Mavic EN 521 o. DT 5.1
Felgenband: Tesa 
Reifen:	RQ 2.4 vorne + FA Hinten 2.4
Schlauch:	Schwalbe SV 14
Schnellspanner:	Mounty Lite Axle
Sattelklemme:	Tune oder so, kein Carbo-Ti
Sattelstütze:	Kind Shock o Reverb
Sattel:	Selle Italia SLR oder 611 active
Pedale:	Syntace Number 9
Fl-Halter:	ZZ nicht verbaut
Kettenführung:	Shaman 2-Speed oder so

an gestrebtes gewicht um die 14-14.5kg das ist ok und gut fahrbar 

was haltet ihr von diesem aufbau?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (2. Januar 2011)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> In den nächsten Tagen kommt bei mir auch ein Coil Dämpfer.
> Da bräuchte ich mal nen Anhaltspunkt für die Federhärte.
> 
> 
> ...



diese rechner sind meiner meinung nach recht ungenau.
außerdem vernachlässigen sie natürlich den jeweiligen rahmen, in den der dämpfer reinkommt. das übersetzungsverhältnis und körpergewicht allein ist für die berechnung zu wenig. da kommts mehr auf erfahrungen mit dem jeweiligen rahmenmodell an.

ich hab in meinem AM eine 400er feder bei 75kg nackt, auf großem federweg (171mm bei 216mm einbaulänge und 63mm hub).

so ists tendenziell recht weich, aber nicht ZU weich. SAG ca. 35%.
dadurch erreiche ich einen etwas flacherern lenkwinkel und einen insgesamt etwas flacheren bock. gut für abfahrten. durchschläge hatte ich so bisher noch nicht.

ahja auch ganz wichtig: coil-dämpfer sieht geiler aus! 

gruß rainer


----------



## Brainspiller (2. Januar 2011)

Danke Rainer.

Ich hab 10kg mehr, der Dämpfer der kommt hat aber auch ne 400er drauf.
Die muss ich dann wohl durch ne härtere ersetzen und bis dahin den federweg drosseln.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (2. Januar 2011)

bitte bitte.

@paradox:

ja traumhafter aufbau, aber bei so hochwertigen teilen würd ich keine 521er felgen nehmen. entweder die DT 5.1, oder besser noch notubes ZTR flow. nochmal 30gr leichter als 5.1 und in etwa gleich haltbar. sind bei mir drauf und halten.

gruß rainer


----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2011)

wenn sich bei mir im Keller nicht langsam die räder stapeln würden, wär schon längst ein AM bestellt...

@Paradox:
meiner Meinung nach kann man das vorhandene 301 (130mm) bei dir und bei mir gut mit einem AM kombinieren. Das 301 geht locker mit sub 12 Kilo, ein AM unter 13 wird schwierig.
ich halte an meinem 301 fest, da bei meiner Größe und dem damit verbundenen Sattelstützenauszug kein langhubiges Rad auf langen Schotter bzw. Sonntagstouren gefahren werden kann. das SAGt mir zu sehr weg.

das AM in 170/170 hat aber schon wieder kleinere Winkel, der Sitzwinkel wird mir da zu flach...da sitz ich (wie beim 901) fast auf der Hinterachse.

daher macht für mich die Kombi 301& Helius AM Sinn

wobei ich da fast schon lieber ein Nucleon AM haben möchte.
das is vorne für 170er Gabeln gezeichnet, mit 1.5 Steuerrohr und integriertem Steuersatz kann man ohne Winkelveränderung eine Totem fahren ;-)
dazu noch vielleicht ein 75° Sitzwinkel -> Konto leer, der-gute glücklich

zurück zum Thema:
mit einer RS Lyrik macht man sowas von keinen Fehler!
die Federung is einfach zu wechseln, von SoloAir auf Coil und vice versa.
dann kann man sich im ersten Jahr nen Wolf testen...
oder gleich ne Lyrik Coil 170 DH nehmen und nen getunten Roco Coil WC mit Titanfeder

;-)


----------



## paradox (2. Januar 2011)

ja 5.1 sind eigentlich auch mein favorit.
ich finde, auch wen es paradox  klingt, die ztr flow irgendwie teuer...
mit 5.1 hatte ich immer gute erfahrungen... 
wenn ich hinten auf schnellspanner statt 12mm gehe, dann würde ich meine tune naben behalten.

hat jemanden gefühlten unterschied zwischen ssp und 12mm achse?

gruß chris

ps: coil sieht defentiv geiler als air aus! so materialistischer...


----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2011)

paradox schrieb:


> ja 5.1 sind eigentlich auch mein favorit.
> ich finde, auch wen es paradox  klingt, die ztr flow irgendwie teuer...
> mit 5.1 hatte ich immer gute erfahrungen...
> wenn ich hinten auf schnellspanner statt 12mm gehe, dann würde ich meine tune naben behalten.
> ...



an einem ED keine Kompromisse!

welcher Jahrgang ist deine Kong?
meine konnte von Tune auf X-12 umgebaut werden...

warum keine Alexrims Supra 28 oder 30?


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Januar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die meinungen von der kombi coil dämpfer und einer 160/170er air gabel? Um dem bike zumindest eine leichte front zu erreichen



Kein Problem. Nimm eine gut Air Gabel und du merkst nicht das es kein Coil ist.
Ich fahre im Helius mittlerweile die Devile und das Ding ist ein Traum bei exakt 2000gr. Wer die Gabel nicht kennt kann bei vernümpftiger Abstimmung nicht sagen ob Coil oder Air.
Bei der 2010 Dorado gilt das gleiche.

Zum Dämpfergewicht: Mein DHX 5 mit Titanfeder ist 300gr. schwerer wie ein DHX Air.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (2. Januar 2011)

ZTR flow kauft man besser als komplett-LRS:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22121_Pro-II---Stans-Flow-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html

da geht der preis mehr als klar. 
natürlich sind die hope naben nicht so leicht wie die tune, aber dafür hast du die masse zentral im laufrad und nicht außen. und ich würde definitiv steckachse hinten fahren. und du kannst die naben in allen hope-farben wählen.

gruß rainer


----------



## paradox (2. Januar 2011)

ja stimmt die alex hate ich komp vergessen, danke! mein kong ist schon alt, ähmn ca 5 jahre... kann man anscheinend nicht umbauen, aber 

ich will mal schauen wenn ich die enden von den nabenachse abschraube wieviel platz ich im inneren der achse habe. wenn ich 10mm haben dann werde ich die aufbohren und ein rws reinklatschen, wenn 12mm geht dann auf 12mm aufbohren, fertig. 

@ der gute: wie alt ist deine nabe?

gruß chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (2. Januar 2011)

wow ist der lrs billig!!!


----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2011)

Meine Kong is wohl von 2007

Hatte aber megaviel Ärger mit den beiden Naben, das ich den umbau letztes Jahr umsonst bekommen habe

Die Kong wurde 3 mal revidiert, als sie noch SSP war...

Zum Thema Speichen:
An meinem Argon fahre ich einen HopePro2/CXRay/ZTR Arch LRS
Daran sind jetzt hinten schon zwei cxray Köpfe abgerissen...
nur so als Erfahrungsbericht...


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte heute endlich mal Zeit und wollte die Reverb montieren. Aber wie soll es anders sein, beide Reverbs gehen wieder zurück. Hätte ich mich wohl besser auf meine Erfahrungen verlassen, die Qualitätskontrolle hatte vermutlich schon Weihnachtsurlaub oder RS hat für mich wieder "spezialmodelle" rausgesucht 

Beide Reverbs haben Riefen auf der Lauffläche, mehre cm lang und deutlich zu spüren.


----------



## sluette (2. Januar 2011)

soll heissen ? kann man die riefen sehen ? du hast doch vor kurzem bilder von beiden gepostet, sieht man die nicht auf den ersten blick ? 
frag mich dann warum dir das nicht sofort aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Brainspiller (2. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep, ich seh gerade dass du wohl ne 450er feder im AM fährst.
Was wiegst du denn?

Das mit den Stützen ist schon Kacke!


----------



## Schnapsi (2. Januar 2011)

@dreamdeep: Scheint wohl an der Aussage doch was dran zu sein. --> Deutschland wird aufgrund Qualitätsproblemen noch nicht beliefert.

--> Hier in Zentraleuropa (CH+DE) sind wir wohl einfach zu anspruchsvoll...


----------



## trailterror (2. Januar 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Nimm eine gut Air Gabel und du merkst nicht das es kein Coil ist.
> Ich fahre im Helius mittlerweile die Devile und das Ding ist ein Traum bei exakt 2000gr. Wer die Gabel nicht kennt kann bei vernümpftiger Abstimmung nicht sagen ob Coil oder Air.
> Bei der 2010 Dorado gilt das gleiche.
> 
> Zum Dämpfergewicht: Mein DHX 5 mit Titanfeder ist 300gr. schwerer wie ein DHX Air.




danke schon mal für die antwort


----------



## trailterror (2. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute endlich mal Zeit und wollte die Reverb montieren. Aber wie soll es anders sein, beide Reverbs gehen wieder zurück. Hätte ich mich wohl besser auf meine Erfahrungen verlassen, die Qualitätskontrolle hatte vermutlich schon Weihnachtsurlaub oder RS hat für mich wieder "spezialmodelle" rausgesucht
> 
> Beide Reverbs haben Riefen auf der Lauffläche, mehre cm lang und deutlich zu spüren.



verdammt.

dabei bin ich ungemein gespannt bezüglich bilder von dem fertigen bock....


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Januar 2011)

@Brainspiller: 81-82kg nackich...



sluette schrieb:


> frag mich dann warum dir das nicht sofort aufgefallen ist.


Verstehe jetzt nicht so richtig was Du mir damit sagen willst? 
Ist mir halt erst jetzt aufgefallen, nachdem ich sie vor der Montage nochmal genau angeschaut habe. Die Riefen gehen ja nicht bis auf das blanke Alu, sondern sind erst auf dem zweiten Blick zu sehen, wenn man die Lauffläche entsprechend ins Licht hält oder mit dem Fingernagel drüber fährt.

Die Riefen sind mehre cm lang und in Laufrichtung und bei beiden Reverbs an der gleichen Stelle, im unteren Bereich auf der Höhe der Kabelführung.

@trailterror: sorry, aber ich beeile mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (2. Januar 2011)

Alles klar. Tut mir ja leid für dich...

Wie macht sich das 1.5 sr in der gesamtoptik denn so? Und denkst du dass man das as neben den vorteilhaften einstellungsmöglichkeiten defektanfälliger ist als ein "normales" ?

Danke


----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2011)

Hä?


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Januar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wie macht sich das 1.5 sr in der gesamtoptik denn so? Und denkst du dass man das as neben den vorteilhaften einstellungsmöglichkeiten defektanfälliger ist als ein "normales" ?


Sieht halt recht fett aus  Aber mir gefällt es optisch so. Aber mit den Spacern muss man geizen, alles über 5mm sieht merkwürdig aus (Flaschenhals).

Ich denke nicht, dass das Angleset anfälliger ist als ein normaler Steuersatz. Die Lager werden durch die Gelenk-Einsätze sauber zentriert, sodass die Lager auch wirklich parallel ausgerichtet sind und sich einwandfrei einstellen lassen - das ist im Vergleich zu einem normalen Steuersatz eher von Vorteil, da so auch kleine Abweichungen ausgeglichen werden.

Bezüglich Spacer sollte man beachten, dass sich die benötigte Steuerrohrlänge bei unterschiedlichen Einstellungen leicht unterscheidet. Also am besten über den Vorbau noch mal einen 2mm Spacer einbauen, dann ist man auf der sicheren Seite.

Grundsätzlich ist das wegen der geringen Einbauhöhe vom Angleset eine knappe Sache, sowohl am Unterrohr (Gabel) wie auch am Oberrohr (Bremshebel). Also auf jeden Fall erstmal einen Kollisionstest machen.



...


----------



## trailterror (3. Januar 2011)

Sehr informativ, wie immer, danke.

Wahrscheinlich sollte man bei der wahl des kleinstmöglichen rahmen in kombi mit as dann definitiv ne 180er gabel einbauen, oder bei 160/170 wohl besser drauf verzichten...


----------



## paradox (3. Januar 2011)

danke für eure meinungen, 

also ich werde auf ein coil dämpfer jetzt schwenken, 

bei der gabel bleibe ich aber bei der lyrik solo air.

meine anfängliche überlegung ein afr unterohr für 180mm gabeln werde ich nicht in erwägung ziehen. eine gute 170mm forke geht und reicht auch gut. 


so jetzt etwas offtopic:
meine gründe warum ich zu einem "AM" wechsel sind einfach wie auch verständlich.

der hinterbau eines 901 u eines 601 sind ja gleich und wenn ich den vielen meinungen glauben darf auch gut, aber eben nur gut und nicht perfekt. es gibt zwar keinen perfekten hinterbau aber ich finde auch die geo sehr ansprechend. 
desweiteren finde ich es klasse das man ein 1.5 steuerrohr bekommen kann und nicht diesen tapert mist wie im neuen 301, 601 usw ...

dieses gefühl das man etwas exklusives bekommt das nun nicht jeder fährt finde ich genial.
mein lv ist mir zu mainstream geworden und mich juckt es eben jetzt mehr federweg zu bekommen. aber eben mit einem längeren dämpfer und einem moderaten übersetzungsverhältnis. die möglichkeit sich über dämpfer den kopf zu zerbrechen ist echt witzig ... ;-)

das 301 ist ein gutes trailbike aber eben da ist dann auch ende ... 

offtopic ende.

gruß


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Januar 2011)

@paradox 
 noch vor nicht all zu langer zeit hätten dir "alle" zum luftdämpfer geraten. 
bedenke aber,- 
das ein Helius AM  rahmen für oder auf einen Luftdämpfer Konzipiert wurde. 

na ja,- jeder so wie er denkt...  

ansonsten SUPER entscheidung   

aus meiner sicht fehlt nur noch user Helium in unserer Fam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (3. Januar 2011)

ach khujand, 

du machst es einem aber echt nicht leicht 
luft-stahl-luft-stahl-luft-stahl-...

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh




ja helium fehlt noch!

ride on!


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Januar 2011)

paradox schrieb:


> kuhjand




*hust*  KHUjand  


Tel. doch einfach mal Kalle diesbezüglich... dafür iss´er doch da. 
den kompfort und diesen vorteil haben wir doch bei -N-  gegenüber anderen.  


Karlheinz Nicolai (Dipl. - Ing. TU)
+49 (0)5185-60 266-15
[email protected]


oder doch besser Volker Johst: mechanic and service tech. 
(der am besten bescheid weiss) 
+49 (0)5185-60 266-11
[email protected]


----------



## paradox (3. Januar 2011)

sorry khujand...

danke für die info!


----------



## stuk (3. Januar 2011)

hallo und willkommen Paradox,

zum touren würde ich immer wieder Luft verbauen
zum (bikepark)-rocken würde ich Stahl nehmen.

mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> zum (bikepark)-rocken würde ich Stahl nehmen.



Helius AFR mit coil dämpfer und allem Pi-Pa-Po !   

Wobei mein AM auch im Bikepark super geht...


----------



## paradox (3. Januar 2011)

danke stuk!

also wäre der vivid air ein gute wahl???

ahhhhh hilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 



gruß chris


----------



## paradox (3. Januar 2011)

ich kaufe mir gleich ein ragazzi, dann habe ich keine probleme mehr...


----------



## p.2-max (3. Januar 2011)

kauf den vivid air, der taugt was!
mit dem kannste auch mal in den park, der funzt einfach.


----------



## paradox (3. Januar 2011)

irgendwie findet man erfahrungsberichte zu ccdb oder vivid air...

wo bleibt deiner P.2-max? 

schickes ion...


----------



## bobtailoner (3. Januar 2011)

vivid air ist eine gute alternative. bin ihn im dh´ler gefahren und war recht überrascht welche performence er bietet. gleitet nicht so durch den federweg wie zb der dhx air.
oder ein dhx air pushed!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (3. Januar 2011)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> ...oder ein dhx air pushed!


gibt ned. wirds nie geben.


----------



## bobtailoner (3. Januar 2011)

dann vertu ich mich gerade


----------



## acid-driver (3. Januar 2011)

paradox schrieb:


> luft-stahl-luft-stahl-luft-stahl-...



also ich hatte beides im AM (DHX5 air und dhx5 coil) 

ich werde NIE wieder einen luftdämpfer in diesen rahmen schrauben. 

daher lautet meine empfehlung auch: coil-dämpfer + evtl titanfeder


----------



## paradox (3. Januar 2011)

wenn man gewichte vergleicht dann ist ein vivid coil mit ti-feder ca 100gr schwerer als ein vivid air... laut p.2-max fotoalbum.

wer kann mehr dazu sagen?


----------



## Brainspiller (3. Januar 2011)

Ist durchaus möglich / realistisch.

Der Vivid Air ist für einen Luftdämpfer ziemlich schwer was man so liest.


----------



## ibislover (3. Januar 2011)

meine empfehlung wäre BEIDES.
kaufst dir zum coil einfach noch einen luftdämpfer dazu. für 200 flocken bekommste den neuen monarch RT3. kein vergleich zum vorherigen monarch und um welten besser wie ein dhx air, der der krützogtes dämpfer überhaupt ist.

mit beiden dämpfern kannste dann ausprobieren was dir mehr zusagt, oder ab und zu wechseln. was auch nicht verkehrt ist.


----------



## stuk (3. Januar 2011)

was Ihr alle gegen den DHX-Air habt???
Richtig abgestimmt ist er in der 216er Länge meiner Meinung nach perfekt fürs AM.
Kann es sein, das der kleinere 200/57 mehr durchgesackt ist?
Mein 216er macht da keine Zicken und ist lebendiger und definierter (Gibt immer soviel FW frei wie nötig, ohne durchzurauschen) als mein träger und bockiger Monarch e-tune 216er.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Januar 2011)

Im Endeffekt ist die Entscheidung ganz einfach:

maximale Perfomance -> Coil Dämpfer (mit Titanfeder)
Gewichtsersparnis -> Luftdämpfer

Der Tipp von ibislover ist aber gut. Genauso habe ich es bei meinem ersten Helius AM auch gemacht. Ursprünglich wollte ich dann auch immer hin und her wechseln, den Luftdämpfer habe ich dann aber doch recht schnell wieder verkauft.

Was die Gewichtsersparnis angeht, das lohnt sich imho nur wenn Du dann auch einen wirklich leichten Luftdämpfer fährst, also einen Float RP23 oder Monarch RT3. Z.B. ein DHX 5 mit 450er Titanfeder wiegt 700g, die 100g zu einem Vivid Air, reissen es dann nicht wirklich raus.

Die Optik ist zwar zweitrangig, trotz allem sieht so ein Coil Dämpfer im AM einfach bombig aus


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Januar 2011)

Hier noch das versprochene Bild von der Reverb Lauffläche, die Riefen sind im Marcomodus doch recht gut zu sehen. Sind bei beiden Modellen mehr oder weniger identisch und an der gleichen Stelle:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (3. Januar 2011)

Erinnert mich an KS und im Gebrauch gings dann richtig ab.
Eigentlich schade...
Wie gehts bei dir jetzt weiter mit dem AM3.0-Aufbau?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Januar 2011)

andere würden jetzt sagen,- 
"wir sind beim mountainbiking"


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> Wie gehts bei dir jetzt weiter mit dem AM3.0-Aufbau?


Ich versuche es nochmal mit der Reverb. Bisher hat sich sonst keiner mit dem Problem gemeldet, vielleicht hatte ich nur mal wider Pech.

Ansonsten ist gerade ein kompletter Satz raw ExtraLove Teile bei Mad-Line zum eloxieren. Die Umlenkhebel gehen dann noch zu N zum Lagersitz fräsen und dann ist das 3.0 fertig


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> andere würden jetzt sagen,-
> "wir sind beim mountainbiking"



Wie meinst Du das jetzt Artur? Wenn es nur ein optisches Problem wäre oder die Riefen auf dem unteren Teil der Stütze, wäre mir das sowas von egal und die Reverb schon längst verbaut.  
Riefen auf der Lauffläche, sind aber für die Dichtungen im Inneren der Reverb auf Dauer schädlich und wenn da was undicht wird, war es da mit der Funktion. Ist ähnlich wie bei 2-Step. Also bitte nicht wieder mit der "Du bist zu pingelig" Nummer kommen, das ist da echt fehl am Platz


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Also bitte nicht wieder mit der "Du bist zu pingelig" Nummer kommen, das ist da echt fehl am Platz



ich kenne dich mitlerweile... u. kann es auch (fast) mitnachvollziehen. 

zieh dein ding durch,- es wird einfach perfekt !


----------



## paradox (3. Januar 2011)

fahrt ihr eigentlich alle 12mm oder fahrt ihr auch normale dropouts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (3. Januar 2011)

die gute 12!


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Januar 2011)

paradox schrieb:


> normale dropouts?



blos nicht ...  

sei doch froh um die zusätzliche steifigkeit.


----------



## Kontragonist (3. Januar 2011)

paradox schrieb:


> fahrt ihr eigentlich alle 12mm oder fahrt ihr auch normale dropouts?



niemals! 12x135  sonst nichts  Hab zwar ein AC und ein AFR, würde aber jedes andere Rad auch so ordern! Steckachse rules


----------



## acid-driver (3. Januar 2011)

jep, auch 12mm. besser is das


----------



## Sauerlandrider (3. Januar 2011)

Dann bin ich offensichtlich die alleinige Minderheit, die Schnellspanner hinten fährt 
Ich bin zwar noch kein AM mit Steckachse gefahren, kann aber sagen, dass trotz meiner ca. 100kg Leergewicht die Steifigkeit kein 
Problem darstellt (Gr. L), natürlich flext der Hinterbau, wenn mans im Stand provoziert, während der Fahrt fällt das aber nicht auf.


----------



## stuk (3. Januar 2011)

nein Sauerlandrider, bist nicht allein. ich fahre auch mit (Hope)-Schnellspanner durch die Gegend.
Reicht und war mir fürs Touren wichtiger.
mfg


----------



## OldSchool (3. Januar 2011)

Wenn man evtl. Rohloff fahren möchte Rohloff Ausfallende ansonsten immer Steckachse.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Januar 2011)

Sauerlandrider schrieb:


> Dann bin ich offensichtlich die alleinige Minderheit, die Schnellspanner hinten fährt



Ich gehöre auch dazu, zumal das Nonius nicht mit Steckachse angeboten wird.

Es gibt aber einige, die behaupten, dass gerade durch eine Steckachse und die daraus resultierende, festere Verbindung, der Hinterbau stärker verwindet, da dies nicht mehr durch die Verwindung Schnellpanner/Laufrad z. T. abgefangen wird (Hebelwirkung des Laufrads).

Ich bin aber skeptisch, ob eine 12 mm Steckachse hinten soviel Unterschiede macht. Vorne 20 mm ok, allerdings fahre ich 15 mm aktuell und merke keinen Unterschied zu 20 mm.

Fahre auch noch eine Federgabel mit Schnellspanner, so gewaltig ist der Unterschied nun auch nicht. Vorteile liegen aber in der Handhabung.

Im Übrigen glaube ich, dass man ein verwindungsschwaches Laufrad viel stärker merkt, als eine fehlende Steckachse.

Ist also ein Fall für den Prüfstand, wobei hier höhere Steifigkeiten dahingehend zu betrachten sind, ob man sie überhaupt merken kann oder ob es tatsächlich nur Messeffekte sind.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Sauerlandrider (3. Januar 2011)

Ich denke auch, dass der Hauptunterschied die Handhabung sein wird, wobei das alles ohne wirkliche Messungen nur Spekulation ist.


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Januar 2011)

Sauerlandrider schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass der Hauptunterschied die Handhabung sein wird, wobei das alles ohne wirkliche Messungen nur Spekulation ist.



Wobei ein messbarer Effekt nicht zwingend in der Praxis auch spürbar sein muss...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ongele (3. Januar 2011)

Hi,
ich fahr vorne 20 mm und hinten 10 mm Alutech Schnellspanner passt in Normale Ausfallenden,



Andreas


----------



## Kontragonist (3. Januar 2011)

Ob dies oder das steifer ist ist mir bei der Achs-Frage eigentlich egal, es fÃ¤llt mir einfach leichter, mich auf eine Verschraubte LÃ¶sung zu verlassen. Die Schraube knall ich eben einfach an und gut, beim Schnellspanner verbieg ich mir immer die Finger bis ich das Rad aus- bzw. eingebaut hab. HÃ¤tt gern auch an meiner Fremdfabrikat Gurke fÃ¼r Dirt und Street eine 12x135-Achse â¦


----------



## stuk (3. Januar 2011)

genau vor diesem Anknallen habe ich auf einer Tour, vielleicht im Dreck , Angst......

irgendwie habe ich bisher alle Schrauben doll gedreht. Daher habe ich Schnellspanner gewählt. Außerdem ist es so leichter


----------



## HypnoKröte (3. Januar 2011)

Sauerlandrider schrieb:


> Dann bin ich offensichtlich die alleinige Minderheit, die Schnellspanner hinten fährt
> Ich bin zwar noch kein AM mit Steckachse gefahren, kann aber sagen, dass trotz meiner ca. 100kg Leergewicht die Steifigkeit kein
> Problem darstellt (Gr. L), natürlich flext der Hinterbau, wenn mans im Stand provoziert, während der Fahrt fällt das aber nicht auf.




Fahr auch SP , wieg mom 67KG


----------



## Kontragonist (3. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> () Angst...... irgendwie habe ich bisher alle Schrauben doll gedreht.()



Mei, mit meinem billigen Multitool krieg ich nicht so viele Nm drauf


----------



## trailterror (3. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> genau vor diesem Anknallen habe ich auf einer Tour, vielleicht im Dreck , Angst......
> 
> irgendwie habe ich bisher alle Schrauben doll gedreht. Daher habe ich Schnellspanner gewählt. Außerdem ist es so leichter



wieviel macht das denn ca. aus ?


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Januar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> wieviel macht das denn ca. aus ?



Die Nicolai Steckachse wiegt 54g, ein Shimano Schnellspaner für hinten wiegt 66g.

Wer die Wahl hat nimmt eine 12mm Steckachse und gut. Alle anderen reden sich den Schnellspaner halt schön und sind dann auch zufrieden


----------



## paradox (3. Januar 2011)

ich hatte eh schon 12mm auf meiner liste stehen...

aber vielen dank für eure antworten...
ich finde es schade das es kein x-12 gibt.
mir geht es in diesem fall um die möglichkeit das 
es die einfädelhilfe gibt...

naja, wat solls...

weiss wer ob man eine 5 jahre alte tune nabe net einfach aufbohren kann?
also die achse! hmmm

weiss wer wie groß die achse ist?

besten dank und grüße

chris

gibt es eigentlich diesen team design auch zu bestellen? also das farb design meine ich...


----------



## c_w (3. Januar 2011)

Es gibt nix was es nicht gibt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (3. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Die Nicolai Steckachse wiegt 54g, ein Shimano Schnellspaner für hinten wiegt 66g.
> 
> Wer die Wahl hat nimmt eine 12mm Steckachse und gut. Alle anderen reden sich den Schnellspaner halt schön und sind dann auch zufrieden




ok  gewichtstechnisch ists also wurscht...würde auch auf steckachse schielen.....


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Januar 2011)

paradox schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich diesen team design auch zu bestellen? also das farb design meine ich...


Die Farben können ganz normal ausgewählt werden und die Decals gibt es hier:
http://apliquet.dbap.de/index.php?screen=dstore.detail&pid=2344

Die einfädelhilfe bei x-12 ist in der Tat komfortabel. Aber so oft baut man das HR ja nicht aus, als das es nicht auch ohne geht.


----------



## HypnoKröte (3. Januar 2011)

Ach was n gescheiter tune Spanner hat mal geschmeidige 20 g.


----------



## Sauerlandrider (3. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Wobei ein messbarer Effekt nicht zwingend in der Praxis auch spürbar sein muss...
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



Das ist ja ganz klar. 
Letztendlich ist die Achsfrage wie so vieles wahrscheinlich einfach Geschmackssache, beide Systeme haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Januar 2011)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ach was n gescheiter tune Spanner hat mal geschmeidige 20 g.



Wobei wir da jetzt beim krassen Gegenteil zu der Steckachse sind und sich die Frage stellt, ob ein 20g Leichtbau Schnellspanner an einem waschechten Enduro nicht doch etwas deplaziert ist. Die Erfahrungsberichte zu den Tune Schnellspanner sind ja auch etwas durchwachsen (weich, kein Anschlag etc.).
Mit 67kg oder an einem CC-Renner ist das ja alles halb so wild. Aber ich würde mit den Teilen nirgendswo runterdroppen wollen.


----------



## Reese23 (3. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich da so mitlese kann ichs noch weniger abwarten bis mein AM endlich kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (4. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wenn ich da so mitlese kann ichs noch weniger abwarten bis mein AM endlich kommt...



wann denn ?


----------



## Schnapsi (4. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> irgendwie habe ich bisher alle Schrauben doll gedreht. Daher habe ich Schnellspanner gewählt. Außerdem ist es so leichter


Da musst du aber schon RICHTIG knallen, dass du ne 12mm Achse abdrehst oder ausleierst. Selbst aus Alu.


----------



## stuk (4. Januar 2011)

ja nee, meine Befürchtungen gingen mehr in Richtung der Aufnahme und das das Gewinde dort wenn es mal schlammig oder dreckig ist was beim "nicht graden anziehen" abbekommen kann.


----------



## Schnapsi (4. Januar 2011)

Denke da sind deine Bedenken unbegründet. Das Gewinde beim 12mm ist dementsprechend gross, da brauchst richtig viel böser Wille ums Schräg einzudrehen. 
Auch steckst Du das Gewinde nachem rausdrehen ja nicht bewusst in den Dreck. Wenn doch, dann ist das auch schnell wieder sauber. Auch beim Gegenstück (Rahmen) musst das schon fast mutwillig machen. Denke es ist wesentlich schwieriger da was putt zu machen als bei nem schnellspanner den man im Eifer des Gefechts zu stark anknallt und verwürgt.


----------



## Reese23 (4. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wann denn ?



Weiß net genau, denke Ende Januar Anfang Februar sowas... Vielleicht weiß der Guru mehr???

Mir fehlt aber auch noch so einiges an Teilen und hatte zuletzt kaum Zeit mich darum zu kümmern.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Weiß net genau, denke Ende Januar Anfang Februar sowas... Vielleicht weiß der Guru mehr???
> 
> Mir fehlt aber auch noch so einiges an Teilen und hatte zuletzt kaum Zeit mich darum zu kümmern.



hast Glück... der -N- Guru wird immer  als erster beliefert.   . . 
PS: haste meine PM erhalten ?


----------



## Reese23 (4. Januar 2011)

Jupp hab ich, sag dir später Bescheid...


----------



## Kontragonist (4. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hast Glück... der -N- Guru wird immer  als erster beliefert.   . .



Hey, das find ich aber gut! Gilt das auch für Rahmen mit Modifikationen? Die schweißen sie doch bestimmt zuerst, weils mal was anderes ist als immer der Serien-Kram, gelle


----------



## guru39 (4. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hast Glück... der -N- Guru wird immer  als erster beliefert.   . .



meistens bekomme ich die Rahmen sogar bevor ich sie bestellt habe


----------



## guru39 (4. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wer die Wahl hat nimmt eine 12mm Steckachse und gut. Alle anderen reden sich den Schnellspaner halt schön und sind dann auch zufrieden





man kann sich aber auch die Steckachse schönreden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (5. Januar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> man kann sich aber auch die Steckachse schönreden!



Hab ich mir auch gedacht, wollte ich aber nicht schreiben, da die Diskussion Steckachse vs. Schnellspanner nicht wirklich zielführend ist.

Viele Innovationen im Bikebereich werden aus meiner Sicht allerdings masslos überschätzt, ohne dass gewaltige technische Vorteile hätten nachgewiesen werden können. Der Glaube versetzt bekanntlich Berge...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube wir nehmen unsere Bikes + unseren Sport viel zu ernst ?

andere sind da schmerzfreier.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Viele Innovationen im Bikebereich werden aus meiner Sicht allerdings masslos überschätzt, ohne dass gewaltige technische Vorteile hätten nachgewiesen werden können. Der Glaube versetzt bekanntlich Berge...



Stimmt, mit Stargabel und V-Brakes ging es früher ja auch 
Aber ernsthaft, es gibt viele Sachen, die das Biken zwar nicht neu erfunden haben, aber es doch immer ein kleines Stückchen verbessert haben. Hydraulische Scheibenbremsen, Variostützen, die neuen breiten flachen Lenker über 75cm, 170/180mm Gabeln mit annehmbaren Gewicht, funktionierende Luftdämpfer/Gabeln usw usf.  das sind alles Dinge, auf die ich nur ungern verzichten möchte.


----------



## softbiker (5. Januar 2011)

Das kommt aber wohl auch nur daher das Sie das Zeug vom Hersteller in den Arsch geblasen bekommen.
Sieht nach nem Betriebsausflug von Scott aus.


----------



## Ti-Max (5. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Hydraulische Scheibenbremsen, Variostützen, die neuen breiten flachen Lenker über 75cm



Die Dinge haben mir bisher und werden mir in Zukunft auch keine Verbesserung bringen.

Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden, es bleibt stets subjektiv.

Aber nicht alles was neu ist, ist zwingend eine bedeutende Verbesserung. Viele Dinge werden "optimiert" obwohl es keinen Grund hierfür gab. Der Nachweis der Optimierung fehlt zumeist. Nur weil es was Neues gibt, war das andere nicht der größte Schrott.

Handhabung Steckachse ggü. Schnellspanner sicherlich von Vorteil, aber superiore Steifigkeit am Hinterrad, die auch noch deutlich spürbar sein soll, ist für mich primär Marketinggeblubber. Da spielen andere Faktoren auch noch eine (bedeutsamere) Rolle, zumal man ja heute gerne die Steifigkeit eines Laufrads mit belastungsgerechten Speichenkombinationen herabsetzt und dies noch als die "beste" Lösung verkaufen will 

Ich würde allerdings heute auch hinten aus Gründen der Handhabung Steckachse bevorzugen, allerdings für King-Fahrer ein teures Vergnüngen...

Der heutige Materialfetischismus, dem ich mich zumindest zu großen Teilen entziehen kann, hat so ein wenig den Beigeschmack, daß das Material zunehmend wichtiger ist als der Fahrer. Wie oft hat man mir schon erzählen wollen, was alles unfahrbar ist...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Reese23 (5. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Der heutige Materialfetischismus, dem ich mich zumindest zu großen Teilen entziehen kann, hat so ein wenig den Beigeschmack, daß das Material zunehmend wichtiger ist als der Fahrer. Wie oft hat man mir schon erzählen wollen, was alles unfahrbar ist...
> 
> Gruß Thorsten




Naja, wenn ich mir deine Bike-Historie so anschaue Frage ich mich was ich von deiner Aussage halten soll?!?


----------



## Schnapsi (5. Januar 2011)

@Ti-Max: Da hast schon auch recht. Mich persönlich nervten die Spanner schon immer. Mag eigentlich die alten Schraubteile lieber wie die Spanner.  

Gründe warum mir die Steckachse besser gefällt:
- Spanner schon abgewürgt
- Sehr erfolgreich direkt auf, anstatt in der Rasterung angezogen was nach dem ersten Schlag im lotteligem Hinterbau endete.
- Zentrierung beim anziehen schon mehrfach verpeilt

Klar alles dumme Fehler, aber die kann ich mit der Steckachse schon per Definition nicht machen. 

Ob ich nun bemerke ob der Hinterbau steifer ist oder nicht, kein Plan. Habe keine zwei identischen Laufräder mit beidem. Wens so ist gut, wenns gleichbleibt auch gut... =)


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Der Nachweis der Optimierung fehlt zumeist.



Was für einen Nachweis willst du denn? Biketeile sind halt keine medizinischen Geräte wo der Nachweis durch wissenschaftliche Studien belegt werden muss. Ich persönlich erprobe sowas für mich selbst. Neue Teile werden getestet, wenn sie taugen und eine Verbesserung bringen bleiben sie. So geschehen bei den variostützen, die es mir endlich möglich machen meine hometrails ohne lästige, ständige Pausen zu fahren und dadurch den Flow extrem erhöhen. Oder schraub/steckachsen, nachdem ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass schnellspanner sich in horizontalen ausfallenden durch kettenzug oder unsaubere Landungen verschieben, und die klemmkraft/Stabilität offensichtlich vergleichsweise geringer ist.


----------



## Ti-Max (5. Januar 2011)

Der Nachweis bezieht sich auf die Aussage, daß eine Steckachse hinten deutlich (spürbarer) steifer sein soll als ein Schnellspanner.

Das glaube ich ohne entsprechenden Nachweis nicht, wobei ein messtechnischer Unterschied keine Aussage dahingehend macht, ob es auch ein spürbarer Unterschied ist.

Bei horizontalen Ausfallenden nutzt man in der Tat nur selten Schnellspanner, macht hier wenig Sinn.

Um das Thema zum Abschluß zu bringen. Jeder soll den Kram fahren, womit er glücklich wird. Nervig sind solche Aussage, die sinngemäß nichts anderes zum Ausdruck bringen sollen, als das alles andere Schrott sei, nur weil man es selbst nicht fährt bzw. nie gefahren hat oder man nur eine aufgeschnappte Meinung repliziert.

Ich meine hiermit jetzt keinen persönlich, aber leider ist dies ein im Forum durchweg anzutreffender Tenor und geht mir mächtig auf den Sack.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (5. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Der Nachweis bezieht sich auf die Aussage, daß eine Steckachse hinten deutlich (spürbarer) steifer sein soll als ein Schnellspanner.
> 
> Das glaube ich ohne entsprechenden Nachweis nicht, wobei ein messtechnischer Unterschied keine Aussage dahingehend macht, ob es auch ein spürbarer Unterschied ist.


 
Auch wenn Du es als Nachweis nicht akzeptierst, kopiere ich hier mal die Messwerte aus einem anderen Thread rein, diese stammen von einem Test der Bike oder Mountainbike.



> 135mm
> Tune Spanner 29g --> 27,3 NM
> XTR 64g --> 38,2 NM
> Mavic 78g --> 38,5 NM
> ...



Die normale Nicolai Steckachse ist leider nicht dabei, sollte imho aber noch mal ein gutes Stück über der Maxle liegen.

Ob man das jetzt spürt, ist subjektiv und muss wohl jeder bei einem Test selbst rausfinden. Unabhängig davon, wenn man die Wahl hat nimmt man eben das System mit den besseren Messwerten, schaden kann es nicht.



> Um das Thema zum Abschluß zu bringen. Jeder soll den Kram fahren, womit er glücklich wird. Nervig sind solche Aussage, die sinngemäß nichts anderes zum Ausdruck bringen sollen, als das alles andere Schrott sei, nur weil man es selbst nicht fährt bzw. nie gefahren hat oder man nur eine aufgeschnappte Meinung repliziert.


Da gebe ich Dir recht. Wir sind auch alle viel zu verschieden, als das es den einen Standard gibt.
Aber ich sehe hier nur eine sachliche Diskussion über das Für und Wieder und dafür ist das Forum doch da, oder nicht?  
Also


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. Januar 2011)

Wer behauptet das Flext nicht ist ein Schwätzer. Im Stand kann ich mein HR bereits verwinden. Für mich stellt es lediglich kein Problem dar weil ich halt relativ leicht bin. 
Außerdem wird Steifheit im Bikesektor überschätzt.


----------



## Ti-Max (5. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Werte

Ich hätte jetzt mehr als 5 NM erwartet, die wird man wohl nicht spüren (Vergleich Schnellspanner vs. Steckachse).

Aber wie gesagt, hätte ich die Möglichkeit, würde ich auch Steckachse nehmen, geht aber nicht wg. Nonius und King.

Gibt es die Werte auch für vorne, also Schnellspanner, 15 mm und 20 mm.

Aber in der Tat, Steifigkeit ist nur beim Sex von unersetzbarer Bedeutung, da kann das Rad ruhig flexen

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Januar 2011)

Die 5 Nm beziehen sich ja auch die Maxle Achse, bei der Nicolai Steckachse sollte das eher im Bereich der X-12 liegen 

Werte zu Steckachsen bei Gabeln gibt es hier
http://www.dk-content.de/bike/pdf-archiv/tests/schnellspanner_0705.pdf


----------



## Wildsäule (5. Januar 2011)

So ich komm mal wieder über zum eigentlichen Thema:

Mein Aufbau Helius AM
















Teileliste:

Rahmen  -  Helius AM Gr.M, schwarz elox, rot extralove, 1.5 Steuerrohr 
Decor   -  Mattschwarz
Dämpfer  -  Fox DHX Air 5.0 216mm
Gabel   -  Fox 36 Van RC2 
Naben   -  Dt swiss Hügi FR
Felgen   -  Mavic 321 Felgen
Speichen  -  DT Comp 
Reifen   -  Schwalbe Muddy Mary FR v/h 2,6/2.35 oder Big Betty 2,4/2,4
Bremsen  -  Hope Tech M4 schwarz 203/183
Kurbel  -  Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM mit Nicolai Hammerschmidt Pimpkit rot
Pedal -  Straitline Flatpedals
Schaltwerk  -  Sram XO medium
Schalthebel  -  Sram XO mit Hope Direktmount
Steuersatz  -  Acros AH-15R
Sattelstütze  -  RockShox Reverb 420mm
Sattel  -  Selle Italia SLR t1
Lenker  -  Syntace Vector 7075 12" Rise 730mm
Vorbau  -  Syntace Force 1.5 reduziert
Griffe  -  Ergon GE-1

Gewicht.....ca.17kg 

Ab jetzt wird nur getauscht was kaputt geht, denn dieser Aufbau ist in meinen Augen der PERFEKTE Enduro Aufbau trotz des Gewichts 
Bin mit allem mehr als zufrieden, gerade die Hammerschmidt und die Reverb sind ein Traum 

gruss
Christian


----------



## stuk (5. Januar 2011)

schwer schön gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Januar 2011)

Soweit ich mich erinnere wurden die Achsen halt auf Steifigekeit getestet. Die Hauptlast nimmt aber immernoch die Nabenachse auf, der Schnellspanner/Achse soll nur die Nabe mit dem Rahmen verpressen.


----------



## trailterror (5. Januar 2011)

Mal ein bild von nem am als fertiges rad mit 1.5

Was wiegt denn neben reifen, teleskop und hs noch so viel?


----------



## Wildsäule (5. Januar 2011)

Kann dir die Gewichte nicht im einzelnen nennen. Gewicht ist mir nicht das wichtigste und somit spar ich mir auch das wiegen der ganzen Teile.

Hinten ist aber noch ein dicker Freerideschlauch drin, soviel weiss ich.

Ist mehr auf stabil getrimmt.


----------



## sluette (5. Januar 2011)

Wildsäule schrieb:


>



irgendwie gefällt mir der bash des pimpkits sogar nicht. könnte ich mir max in schwarz vorstellen, aber das wären perlen vor die säue... werde mal fragen ob die zuganlenkung auch solo bestellbar ist.


----------



## Kontragonist (5. Januar 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> irgendwie gefällt mir der bash des pimpkits sogar nicht. könnte ich mir max in schwarz vorstellen, aber das wären perlen vor die säue... werde mal fragen ob die zuganlenkung auch solo bestellbar ist.



Nichallein: ich find das Ding auch nicht hübsch. Der Deckel will sich irgendwie nicht so richtig an die Kurbel anschmiegen. Und vielleicht ist der Reset Hammercommander sogar die bessere Anlenkung 

Unk unk  Alles in Allem gefällt mir das AM aber trotzdem gut, ich kann nur die 17 kg nicht fassen


----------



## Wildsäule (5. Januar 2011)

Find den Bashguard auch nicht der Weisheit letzer Schluss. Aber immernoch schöner wie das Orginalteil. Die Zuganlegung gibt es woll nicht einzeln, laut Nicolai. Der Hammerschmidt Commander hat mir überhabt nicht zugesagt. 

Hab es eben nochmal mit meiner Personenwaage gewogen, die sagt 16.8kg. Im Cyleplanet hat es 17.1kg gewogen. Vielleicht bin ich mal EHRLICH bei der Gewichtangabe


----------



## Kontragonist (5. Januar 2011)

Wildsäule schrieb:


> Find den Bashguard auch nicht der Weisheit letzer Schluss. Aber immernoch schöner wie das Orginalteil. Die Zuganlegung gibt es woll nicht einzeln, laut Nicolai. Der Hammerschmidt Commander hat mir überhabt nicht zugesagt.()



Mir gefällt das original BG besser, aber lass dich davon mal nicht beeindrucken, dein Hocker muss ja dir gefallen 

Was stimmt nicht mit dem Hammercommander? Wäre nämlich bei Verlust des Standardteils meine Wahl geworden


----------



## Wildsäule (5. Januar 2011)

Keine Angst ich bin Beratungsresitent,  denn ich liebe MEIN HELIUS AM.

Der Hammerschmidtcom. ist mir zu wabbelig da er nur über einen Konus geführt wird um den Zug die Möglichkeit zu bieten auszuweichen. Da es aber die Zugführung meines Wissens nicht einzeln von Nicolai gibt und der BG dir nicht gefällt ist der Commander ne spitzen Alternative zum Orginal Plastikteil. 






Der Hauptgrund aber für MICH. An ein Nicolai gehört Nicolai wenn die schon anbieten und mir gefällt der BG.


----------



## Kontragonist (5. Januar 2011)

Wildsäule schrieb:


> Keine Angst ich bin Beratungsresitent,  denn ich liebe MEIN HELIUS AM.
> 
> Der Hammerschmidtcom. ist mir zu wabbelig da er nur über einen Konus geführt wird um den Zug die Möglichkeit zu bieten auszuweichen. Da es aber die Zugführung meines Wissens nicht einzeln von Nicolai gibt und der BG dir nicht gefällt ist der Commander ne spitzen Alternative zum Orginal Plastikteil.
> 
> Der Hauptgrund aber für MICH. An ein Nicolai gehört Nicolai wenn die schon anbieten und mir gefällt der BG.



Wenns geht Nicolai? Wo ist dein Fett Sett 

Nee, nur Spaß  Und gibts ja scheinbar eh nicht mehr 

Grade die wabbelfähige Aufhängung vom Commander fand ich so clever, da bricht beim Aufsetzen nicht gleich was ab. Schwarz wär natürlich schön ...


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2011)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> wer hat den mal ein Bild von einem AM in L



BITTE !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (6. Januar 2011)

sicher das es L ist und nicht XL, das schaut riesig aus


----------



## der-gute (6. Januar 2011)

wie schon so oft geschrieben...

ein XL hab ich noch NIE gesehen!


----------



## stuk (6. Januar 2011)

beim XL dürfte das Steuerrohr länger sein, das sieht dann mit dem gusset irgendwie komisch aus.....


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2011)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> sicher das es L ist und nicht XL, das schaut riesig aus



steht hier zumin.--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/365627#comment-693007


----------



## paradox (6. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## der-gute (6. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> beim XL dürfte das Steuerrohr länger sein, das sieht dann mit dem gusset irgendwie komisch aus.....



das is ein echtes Argument!





so is ein XL Argon Steuerrohr mit 150 mm
das Helius AM hat 145 mm


Hmmm sieht aber trotzdem ähnlich aus ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2011)

bob
einen xxl wollte ich dir bewusst nicht zeigen 






Bild vom BikeBauer.de


----------



## der-gute (6. Januar 2011)

in der Art kenn ich sogar ein AFR...


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2011)

ich hätte bei dem "grossen" auch nur 2 bleche rechts/links eingeschweisst bzw. gewünscht.

ich denke es war der wunsch des fahrers. "freiwillig" schweissen die bei -N- sowas nicht ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (6. Januar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> wie schon so oft geschrieben...
> 
> ein XL hab ich noch NIE gesehen!




auf die schnelle und noch nicht ganz fertig wie man sieht...


----------



## stuk (6. Januar 2011)

sicher?
die meißten XX(X)L-Rahmen haben doch dieses Vierkantpanzerteil.


----------



## .t1mo (6. Januar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> wie schon so oft geschrieben...
> 
> ein XL hab ich noch NIE gesehen!



dangerousD fährt auch eins in XL (allerings mit kürzerem Sitzrohr) http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/9665


----------



## sluette (6. Januar 2011)

Wildsäule schrieb:


> ... Die Zuganlegung gibt es woll nicht einzeln, laut Nicolai.



pipalapop, habe soeben antwort von vinc bekommen. für schlappe 20 in farbe nach wahl... knallerpreis in meinen augen ! sofort geordert !


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> habe soeben antwort von vinc bekommen.


----------



## pratt (7. Januar 2011)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> sicher das es L ist und nicht XL, das schaut riesig aus



Ist meins und ist Größe "L"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (7. Januar 2011)

Dann wärs ja jetzt geklärt... Wie gross bist du/ schrittlänge? Ich spiel ja auch mit dem gedanken....und bezüglich rahmengrösse noch unentschieden...


----------



## pratt (7. Januar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Dann wärs ja jetzt geklärt... Wie gross bist du/ schrittlänge? Ich spiel ja auch mit dem gedanken....und bezüglich rahmengrösse noch unentschieden...



184 cm / 88 cm.
Größe L finde ich ideal.


----------



## trailterror (7. Januar 2011)

Alles klar


----------



## connerthesaint (7. Januar 2011)

Sagt mal wo bleibt eigentlich das Bike von dreamdeep?


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Januar 2011)

Kommt die nächsten Tage...


----------



## Reese23 (7. Januar 2011)

pratt schrieb:


> 184 cm / 88 cm.
> Größe L finde ich ideal.



Hab die selben "Konfektion" und auch L bestellt... bin mal gespannt wie es passt!


----------



## Reese23 (7. Januar 2011)

Mal noch ne allgemeine Frage... ich such noch nach der idealen Kurbel fürs AM, was fahrt ihr den???

Wichtig wäre: 22 / 32(36) / Bash und nicht zuuu schwer


----------



## bobtailoner (7. Januar 2011)

truvativ stylo oct oder shimano slx sind meine favoriten.
selber hab ich ne stylo oct


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Januar 2011)

Preis/Leistung, Qualität und Gewicht, da führt meiner Meinung nach kein Weg an der alten oder neuen XTR vorbei. Wenn es günstiger sein soll eine XT oder SLX.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Januar 2011)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> truvativ stylo oct



Die ist in Verbindung mit der HS ISCG Aufnahme und einer ISCG Kettenführung beim AM ziemlich problematisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (7. Januar 2011)

Die SLX fahre ich an meinem Nerve... gefällt mir ist mit aber fürs AM zu schwer.

Kennt jemand die Truvativ Noir XC 3.3?


----------



## Reese23 (7. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Preis/Leistung, Qualität und Gewicht, da führt meiner Meinung nach kein Weg an der alten oder neuen XTR vorbei. Wenn es günstiger sein soll eine XT oder SLX.



War eigentlich auch mein Favorit aber der Preis ist halt schon übig.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Truvativ Noir XC 3.3?


Stuk fährt die am AM, ist aber eigentlich nur für XC zugelassen.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> War eigentlich auch mein Favorit aber der Preis ist halt schon übig.



Das große Kettenblatt bringt bei Ebay 60-80, somit liegt man dann bei 200-240, das ist doch ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## bobtailoner (7. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Die ist in Verbindung mit der HS ISCG Aufnahme und einer ISCG Kettenführung beim AM ziemlich problematisch.



wo liegt da das problem?
kettenblataufnahme?


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Januar 2011)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> wo liegt da das problem?
> kettenblataufnahme?



Die Schrauben vom kleinen Blatt schleifen an den ISCG Schrauben. Das ist auch bei der XT problematisch, aber dort kann man mit Spacern die Lagerschale etwas nach aussen versetzen, sodass es passt. Bei den Truvativ Kurbeln, ohne einstellbares Lagerspiel, ist das leider nicht möglich.

Wie gesagt, aber nur mit de Hammerschmidt ISCG Aufnahme, diese ist mit dem Trelagergehäuse plan gefräst, das normale ISCG Tap ist nach hinten versetzt.

Übrigens noch ein Punkt der für die XTR spricht, dort ist mehr Patz bis zu den Kettenblattschrauben vorhanden und die montage problemlos.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Preis/Leistung, Qualität und Gewicht, da führt meiner Meinung nach kein Weg an der alten oder neuen XTR vorbei. Wenn es günstiger sein soll eine XT oder SLX.



Sehr schöne Kombi, aber kommst du denn mit dem 32er Blatt vorne klar?

Wäre mir ein bisschen zu klein.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Januar 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Kombi, aber kommst du denn mit dem 32er Blatt vorne klar?


Mir reicht es, bin schon lange nur mit 32er unterwegs.


----------



## stuk (7. Januar 2011)

hallo zusammen,

ja ich fahre die Noir 3.3 am AM
War ein Jahr am Helius CC und wurde letzten Sommer ans AM übernommen. Innenlager ist von Hope.
Bin sehr zufrieden, Kurbelarme haben einen Alukern. Ist sehr steif (fahrfertig in der Saison wiege ich mit Rucksack, 5.10, Schonern etc. ca. 90 Kilo),leicht und auch haltbar, (auch bei heftigen Felskontakten am Gardasee, gab es nur kleinste Macken, meine alte stylo sah nach einer Saison schlimmer aus)
Die Kurbelarme werde ich wohl länger fahren. Im Frühjahr wird vielleicht auf 2fach umgerüstet. Obwohl mal sehen was es bis dahin an 3fach "Miniführungen" gibt. 
3fach macht für mich im Ruhrgebiet eigentlich schon mehr Sinn.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (7. Januar 2011)

Thx @ Stuk für dein Erfahrungsbericht...

Die Noir würd mir schon taugen, Gewicht passt und Preis schreckt nicht so sehr ab wie die XTR obwohl die XTR halt schon Refrenz wäre und mit dem Verkauf vom großen Blatt auch in Frage käme...


----------



## Reese23 (7. Januar 2011)

Hab grad mal den Schaft meiner 36er Fox gemessen und der sieht schon recht kurz aus... kann mal bitte schnell einer die Gesamthöhe vom AM Steuerrohr inkl. Reset-Steuersatz posten?


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Januar 2011)

Aufbauhöhe Acros: 30,5 mm
Aufbauhöe Reset  36,5 mm
Steuerrohr Größe M: 125mm


----------



## Reese23 (7. Januar 2011)

DANKE...

mmhh, da bleiben grade mal 33,5 mm für die Klemmung des Vorbaus übrig, hoffe das reicht.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Januar 2011)

Kommt auf den Vorbau an. Für einen Syntace reicht es, für nen Thomson fehlen dir 1,5mm


----------



## der-gute (7. Januar 2011)

syntace hat 28mm als mindestbauhöhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (7. Januar 2011)

Mein AM is dann auch mal soweit fertig, aber ich bräucht noch nen guten,"relativ" flachen Lenker (max 19mm Rise) der zum raw Rahmen passt....Jemand ne Idee? 
Der Holzfeller,der zum Aufbauen drauf is sieht 1. kacke aus, 2. baut er zu hoch und 3. dürfts gern a bissl breiter sein.

Am CCDB werd ich wohl auch noch die ein oder andere Stunde rumspielen bis er denn so wippt wie ich will  Ich hab momentan die 350er Feder bei 75kg nackich drin,nutze aber schon knappe 50% Sag :-O....sche*** Weihnachtsvöllerei!

Bilder folgen,wenn ich mal die Hände frei hab für die Cam *fapfap*


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Januar 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einem Sixpack Millenium? Den gibts in vielen schicken Farben 
Fahre den jetzt seit 2 Monaten und bin bisher sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ibislover (7. Januar 2011)

Brickowski schrieb:


> ...Ich hab momentan die 350er Feder bei 75kg nackich drin,nutze aber schon knappe 50% Sag :-O....sche*** Weihnachtsvöllerei!...


fährst du auch nackt!?
zieh die radklamotten tutti kompletti an, schnall den rucksack auf und stell dich auf die waage. das ist dein gewicht! und locker ein paar kilo mehr.
dann benutzt einen der rechner zur ermittlung der federhärte und du kannst loslegen. anders kommste nie auf nen grünen zweig!


----------



## Brickowski (8. Januar 2011)

Guter Tipp mit den Kleidern,ich hab mich schon gefragt wieso mir stndig die A-backen zusammenfrieren :-D
Ne ma im ernst,ich wollte damit nur fragen ob die Feder von vorne herein zu weich ist,oder ob man den Dämpfer evtl über zug/druckstufe so eingestellt bekommt,dass man eben weniger Sag hat.

Gruß


----------



## ibislover (8. Januar 2011)

sag stellst du ausschließlich über die feder ein. ergo, deine ist zu weich.


----------



## lakekeman (8. Januar 2011)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Ich hab momentan die 350er Feder bei 75kg nackich drin,nutze aber schon knappe 50% Sag :-O....sche*** Weihnachtsvöllerei!



Komisch, sämtliche Rechner spucken genau die Härte für das Gewicht aus.
Ich habe hier auch eine 350er liegen, selbst bei 80+ Kilo ist die nicht annähernd bei 50% Sag.
Sie ist mir allerdings in der 170mm Einstellung auch zu weich, bei 157mm passt sie sehr gut.

Aber letztendlich ist das ganz einfach, wenn sie dir zu weich ist, fahr eine härtere. Kalkulator hin oder her


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Januar 2011)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Am CCDB werd ich wohl auch noch die ein oder andere Stunde rumspielen bis er denn so wippt wie ich will  Ich hab momentan die 350er Feder bei 75kg nackich drin,nutze aber schon knappe 50% Sag :-O....sche*** Weihnachtsvöllerei!


Bei 75kg plus ein paar Kilo Ausrüsting, liegst Du eher bei 400, mit wenig SAG könnte es sogar in Richtung 450 gehen. Kannst hier mal etwas mit dem Rechner von TF rumspielen, der Wert unter "4 Bar/VPP -> Fox/RS/Maz (shims)"passt Erfahrungsgemäß für N recht gut:

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx


----------



## ibislover (8. Januar 2011)

jip. wobei 3kg ausrüstung zu wenig sind. 5-7 kg ausrüstung kommen schnell zusammen.

zudem, wenn du groß bist und/oder den rahmen eher klein fährst, empfehlen TF, PUSH und DSP noch 50lbs federhärte draufzurechnen.
blöderweise musste bei federn auch mit bis zu 15% abweichungstoleranz rechnen. die eine 450er feder ist also nicht immer gleich der anderen und manchal eben noch nicht mal 450.


----------



## Brickowski (8. Januar 2011)

Danke allen erstmal,dann werd ich erstmal das zweite Loch von oben probieren und mir bei Gelegenheit mal ne andere Feder zulegen, bzw abnehmen


----------



## paradox (9. Januar 2011)

la le lu, ... 

sodelle, 
mein helius muss bzw erst im sommer das licht der welt erblicken. sch..se!

habe mein auto am donnerstag kaltverformt... 

das leben geht weiter...

so habe ich allerdings die möglichkeit hier noch einige bzw viele komentare zum ccdb zu lesen usw... ;-) in diesem sinne ein schönes we...
geht es halt leider mit dem LV in die 4. saison... aber das ende ist schon sehbar...

ich erfreue mich an den aufbauten! ...
ich werde fleißig weiter lesen. 

so jetzt erstmal rauf aufm bock und reiten,  yehaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delahero (11. Januar 2011)

Ich bin Helius Am Fahrer der ersten Stunde und ich habe mich auch sofort in den Bock verliebt. Normalerweise fahre ich den DHX 5 Air jedoch im Winter lieber einen Stahl/Titanfeder Dämpfer. 





Hier die Teileliste.

Rahmen Helius AM Größe M Black ano
Steuersatz Chris King
Innenlager Hope
Gabel Fox 36 Talas RC2 160mm
Dämpger Fox DHX 4.0 RCA Titanfeder
Lenker Renthal Fatbar
Griffe Odi Ruffin
Spacer Carbon
Vorbau Thomson Elite X4 mit Syntace Titanschrauben
Sattelstütze SDG Ibeam
Sattel SDG Bel AIR SL Ibeam
Sattelklemme Tune Würger
Reifen Maxxis Minion Front Rear 2.3" Faltbar
Schläuche Schwalbe standart
Laufräder DT Swiss EX 1750
Bremsen Hope Tech M4 203er Scheibe und Sytnace Titanschrauben am Bremssattel, Hope Titanschrauben an der Scheibe und Tune Alu am Hebel Schifter Shimano XTR mit Tune Alu Schrauben
Umwerfer Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk Shimano XTR Shadow Carbon Schaltwerk
Kette Shimano XTR Kette 9-fach vernickelt CN-7701
Ritzel SRAM Power Glide 2 PG-970 9-fach DH Kassette 11-26 Zähne
Kurbel Schimano XTR
Pedale Syncros Mental Stainless Pedale 

Als nächstes kommt für den Sommer die Reverb Stütze und dann der Syncros FL Sattel wieder drauf!  Sofa sag ich nur


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Januar 2011)

^^schönes bike... was wiegt es z.Z. ?


----------



## 12XU (11. Januar 2011)

^^ pornöser Hobel ... auch noch viel Platz zum schrauben ...

Grüße W


----------



## Reese23 (11. Januar 2011)

Männer ich muss jetzt nochmal ganz dumm nach der Sache mit dem Steuersatz fragen...

Ich habe ja ein 1.5" Steuerrohr bestellt und habe eine Tapered Gabel, soviel zu den Fakten.


Ich brauche nun einen Steuersatz welcher unten aufbaut bzgl. des Lenkeinschlags -> richtig?

Oben am Rohr kann aber ein integrierter dran? (habe einen sehr kurzen Gabelschaft was sehr eng würde ohne integrierten)

Muss beim 1.5" Steuerrohr auch zwingend ein Steuersatz rein mit 22 mm Einpresstiefe?


Danke schon mal im Voraus...


----------



## timbowjoketown (11. Januar 2011)

Alles richtig und bei 1.5 müssen es keine 22 mm sein.


----------



## guru39 (11. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Muss beim 1.5" Steuerrohr auch zwingend ein Steuersatz rein mit 22 mm Einpresstiefe?



Nein, 12mm ist bei 1.5 ok.


----------



## Reese23 (11. Januar 2011)




----------



## connerthesaint (11. Januar 2011)

doppel Post


----------



## connerthesaint (11. Januar 2011)

@delahero
Hey könntest Du vielleicht das Gewicht angeben? Liegt das bei 13,5Kilo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (11. Januar 2011)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> Liegt das bei 13,5Kilo.



niemals...


----------



## delahero (11. Januar 2011)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> @delahero
> Hey könntest Du vielleicht das Gewicht angeben? Liegt das bei 13,5Kilo.



Ich check mal die Waage!


----------



## Team Nicolai (11. Januar 2011)

delahero schrieb:


> Ich check mal die Waage!



echt schicker hobel, das mit dem gewicht würde mich auch mal jucken,
das helius von ralf hat im moment 13,740 kg allerdings mit lufhupe

gruss

der thomas


----------



## delahero (11. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> echt schicker hobel, das mit dem gewicht würde mich auch mal jucken,
> das helius von ralf hat im moment 13,740 kg allerdings mit lufhupe
> 
> gruss
> ...



Tom Tom mit Click oder Flatt Pedalen? Oder mit Pedalen überhaupt?


----------



## Team Nicolai (11. Januar 2011)

delahero schrieb:


> Tom Tom mit Click oder Flatt Pedalen? Oder mit Pedalen überhaupt?



nc 17 sudpin III TI.

wat ist mit deinem phone los


----------



## connerthesaint (11. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> niemals...



Rein Interesse halber, könnte man das schaffen ein Helius AM mit 13,5KG aufzubauen, ohne Carbonanbauteilen?  
Das vom Ralf vom Bike Bauer kenne ich und da ist ja schon viel "Bling Bling" dran soweit ich mich erinnere und nur 1x9 oder? 

P.S: Ich will keine riesen Diskussion auslösen. 

P.SS: Trotz allem ein super schwarzes Helius AM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (11. Januar 2011)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> Rein Interesse halber, könnte man das schaffen ein Helius AM mit 13,5KG aufzubauen, ohne Carbonanbauteilen?
> Das vom Ralf vom Bike Bauer kenne ich und da ist ja schon viel "Bling Bling" dran soweit ich mich erinnere und nur 1x9 oder?
> 
> P.S: Ich will keine riesen Diskussion auslösen.
> ...



würde gehen, dann haste aber keine, dem einsatzgebiet angebrachten reifen und laufräder in dem rad. 
dann kannst du dir auch gleich ein AC kaufen. 

hab mein AM jetzt mit stahlfederfahrwerk und 2kg reifenmasse auf 14,6 kg.


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Januar 2011)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> Rein Interesse halber, könnte man das schaffen ein Helius AM mit 13,5KG aufzubauen, ohne Carbonanbauteilen?



Klar, Luftdämpfer und Airgabel ohne Absenkung, leichter Lauradsatz (z.b. BOR, Flow/FR30), 2.35 Minions/Highroller und bei den ganzen restlichen Anbauteilen aufs Gewicht achten, dann sind die 13,5 kein Problem.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2011)

delahero schrieb:


> Ich check mal die Waage!



min. 15 kg.


----------



## Reese23 (12. Januar 2011)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> Rein Interesse halber, könnte man das schaffen ein Helius AM mit 13,5KG aufzubauen, ohne Carbonanbauteilen?
> Das vom Ralf vom Bike Bauer kenne ich und da ist ja schon viel "Bling Bling" dran soweit ich mich erinnere und nur 1x9 oder?
> 
> P.S: Ich will keine riesen Diskussion auslösen.
> ...



So hab ich des nicht gemeint... bin mir sicher das es möglich ist, haben einige hier ja auch schon in die Tat umgesetzt aber so wie er es beschrieben hat bin ich mir sicher das er über 13,5 kg liegen wird.


----------



## connerthesaint (12. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> So hab ich des nicht gemeint... bin mir sicher das es möglich ist, haben einige hier ja auch schon in die Tat umgesetzt aber so wie er es beschrieben hat bin ich mir sicher das er über 13,5 kg liegen wird.



Alles ok . Ich wollte einfach mal generell fragen, ob die Möglicheit besteht ein AM aufzubauen was um die 13-14 Kilo wiegt. Mich persönlich würde es nicht stören wenn ich ein AM mit 14 + - 500 Gramm fahren würde. 
Allerdings muß ich sagen, dass ein AM mit 15-16 oder gar 17kg schon heftig ist. Auf dem Testwochenende bin ich ein AM mit 16KG gefahren und fand es ein wenig, sagen wir behebig. Allerdings ist das ja bei jedem anders. 
Ich mag AM´s die im, ich würde mal sagen Racestil wie das von Elmar Keinecke aus dem Eurobikevideo 2010, aufgebaut sind.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2011)

"früher" 
hatten mich die gewichtsangaben nie interessiert,- 
doch nachdem ich nun leichte *hust* räder fahre,- merkt man den unterschied sehr deutlich. 
das  stichwort "behebig" vom zitat über mir ist/war deutlich zu spüren.

mein AM wiegt 15,3 kg. 
ich denke die schmerzgrenze von 15,5 bis max. 16 kg,- darf  bei einem helius AM nicht überschritten werden .


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mein AM wiegt 15,3 kg.
> ich denke die schmerzgrenze von 15,5 bis max. 16 kg,- darf  bei einem helius AM nicht überschritten werden .



Word.


----------



## Reese23 (12. Januar 2011)

Sehe ich auch so... das AM sollte ohne Probleme überall zu pedalieren sein ansonsten kann man direkt auf AFR gehen. In der Gewichtsklasse 15 - 16 Kilo ist es, zumindest in meinem Fuhrpark, eher das Enduro da mir ein waschechtes AM in dem Gewicht zu schwer wäre.


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Januar 2011)

Nicht nur in Deinem Fuhrpark, das Helius AM ist ein waschechtes Enduro und kein "All Mountain Bike", dafür gibt es das AC.


----------



## Reese23 (12. Januar 2011)

Die Bezeichnung ist für nicht Nicolai Kenner halt total irreführend... wer vermutet hinter einem AM schon ein Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (12. Januar 2011)

Ja, nicht gerade glücklich gewählt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich denke die schmerzgrenze von 15,5 bis max. 16 kg,- darf  bei einem helius AM nicht überschritten werden .



*SHIT* 

Gruß

Fibbs - 16,2kg


----------



## Reese23 (12. Januar 2011)

Wie kommts?

In diesem, deinem, Bild schreibst du knapp unter 15 kg.


----------



## BOSTAD (12. Januar 2011)

16,5 KG  inkl kind Shock Vario


----------



## stuk (12. Januar 2011)

und noch hochgehoben!!!
nette farbe


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2011)

kommt jungs... die 16 kg. schafft ihr.


----------



## connerthesaint (12. Januar 2011)

Sagen wir es mal so, wer ordentlich Watt inne Beine hat, dem sind auch 16kg egal


----------



## BOSTAD (12. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kommt jungs... die 16 kg. schafft ihr.



Und wie?


----------



## habbadu (12. Januar 2011)

...also, wenn ich Besitzer eines AM wäre, hätte meines bestimmt nicht unter 16,69 kg, eher 17,007 kg - bei artgerechter Bestückung in Größe L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (12. Januar 2011)

das problem sehe ich auch. bei den übergewichten bei M rahmen, wird es wohl schwer einen L rahmen mit passenden parts leicht zu bekommen, oder man wird arm dabei


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> doch nachdem ich nun leichte *hust* räder fahre,- merkt man den unterschied sehr deutlich.



... also unter 15,3 kg, oder 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2011)

schon klar aber cola dosen rahmen wollen wir alle nicht.


----------



## ibislover (12. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schon klar aber cola dosen rahmen wollen wir alle nicht.


nur irgendwie schon eigenartig das die mühle ohne telekopstütze meist gut übergewicht haben.

was wiegt den so ein eloxierter rahmen ohne dämpfer in "L"?


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Januar 2011)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> das problem sehe ich auch. bei den übergewichten bei M rahmen, wird es wohl schwer einen L rahmen mit passenden parts leicht zu bekommen, oder man wird arm dabei



So übergewichtig sind die Rahmen jetzt aber auch nicht, ca. 3100g bei Größe M geht doch noch in Ordnung.


----------



## ibislover (12. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> So übergewichtig sind die Rahmen jetzt aber auch nicht, ca. 3100g bei Größe M geht doch noch in Ordnung.


also in deinem album sind es sogar knapp 3200g. das sind mal locker 300g "zuviel".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> 300g "zuviel".



das ist der gewünschte FR rohrsatz.


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Januar 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> also in deinem album sind es sogar knapp 3200g. das sind mal locker 300g "zuviel".



Abzüglich Angelset sind es 2158g, ist ja aber auch mit 1.5 Steuerrohr und AFR Unterrohr. Ohne das AFR Unterrohr sollten die aktuellen Rahmen, selbst mit 1.5 Steuerrohr, unter 3,1 liegen.

Klar gibt es leichtere Rahmen, liegt halt im Mittelfeld. Aber mir sind am Komplettbike 200-300g Mehrgewicht lieber, wenn ich dafür eine ordentliche Wandstärke habe und nicht bei jeden Steinschlag angst haben muss, eine Delle im Unterrohr zu haben. Das AM ist halt ein grundsolides und stabiles Bike, das bezahlt man halt mit etwas Mehrgewicht.


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Januar 2011)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> Rein Interesse halber, könnte man das schaffen ein Helius AM mit 13,5KG aufzubauen, ohne Carbonanbauteilen?
> Das vom Ralf vom Bike Bauer kenne ich und da ist ja schon viel "Bling Bling" dran soweit ich mich erinnere und nur 1x9 oder?



Ja das vom Ralf ist 1x9. Ein bisschen ist noch drin. Mit einer BOS Devile und XTR Schalthebel, Schaltwerk u. Kassette wäre es wahrscheinlich bei 13,3 bis 13,4kg. 

Er fährt aber auch eine Carbon Stütze u. einen Carbon Lenker.


----------



## habbadu (12. Januar 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> 16,5 KG  inkl kind Shock Vario



Du hast ein cooles Fahrrädl, jammer also nedd


----------



## nicolai.fan (12. Januar 2011)

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk 2010 !


----------



## Harvester (13. Januar 2011)

das Liteville?


----------



## trailterror (13. Januar 2011)

Das ein oder andere einzelbild hÃ¤tte was î


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wie kommts?
> 
> In diesem, deinem, Bild schreibst du knapp unter 15 kg.



es wurde inzwischen ein Bash verbaut, der Carbonlenker wurde durch nen Flatrider aus Alu ersetzt, die Reifen durch Conti Rubber Queen -> 16,2kg

Gruß

Fibbs - hab ich noch was vergessen??


----------



## Reese23 (13. Januar 2011)

Ohje ohje... dann werde ich wohl nicht weit davon entfernt liegen mit meinem und ich hab noch ne Teleskop-Stütze dran.  Mein Aufbau wird ähnlich wie deiner.


----------



## Reese23 (13. Januar 2011)

Weitere Teile im Anflug... wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (13. Januar 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> Du hast ein cooles Fahrrädl, jammer also nedd




 Jammern ist deutscher Volkssport  ich freue mich schon auf ein Wiedersehen


----------



## sluette (13. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> wer die Wahl hat ...



... macht ne großen bogen um das sixpack zeugs :kotz:

uahhh, duck und weg ...


----------



## Reese23 (13. Januar 2011)

klär mich auf...


----------



## p.2-max (13. Januar 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> ... macht ne großen bogen um das sixpack zeugs :kotz:
> 
> uahhh, duck und weg ...



kann ich nur befürworten, so ein schrott....

also wenn beim lenker der lack abplatzt ist das noch harmlos....

weiter gehts mit vorbauten, wo das gewinde mit 5 nm rausbricht....

und und und, ich würde mir das nicht kaufen.


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. Januar 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> kann ich nur befürworten, so ein schrott....
> 
> also wenn beim lenker der lack abplatzt ist das noch harmlos....
> 
> ...



auch schlechte erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Reese23 (13. Januar 2011)

mh... so an sich machen die teile keinen schlechten Eindruck. Der Lenker ist sauber gepulvert und der Vorbau auch schön gefräst und ordentlich eloxiert und alle Schrauben mit Inlays versehen... hatte aber ohnehin noch einen weiteren Favorit:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Split-Steerer-Clamp-Vorbau.html#var_35840031


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Januar 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> ... macht ne großen bogen um das sixpack zeugs :kotz:
> 
> uahhh, duck und weg ...



Yep! 

Der billige Taiwan Krempel hat an einem Nicolai nichts verloren. Zumal das auch Sicherheitsrelevante Teile sind. Race Face, Thomson, Easton, Syntace, FSA, Truvativ, Reverse... gibt so viele Firmen mit genug Background und Erfahrung in diesem Bereich, da muss man sich das gelabelte Zeug nicht unbedingt antun.


----------



## schnubbi81 (14. Januar 2011)

da kommen wir der sache schon naeher ;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht noch ein Bild von einem gebrochenen Menace, dann fällt die Entscheidung leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (14. Januar 2011)

ok das ist schon heftig...


----------



## Reese23 (14. Januar 2011)

Taugen wenigstens die Steuerlager was bzw. gibts dazu Erfahrungen?


----------



## sluette (14. Januar 2011)

sixpack erinnert mich eher an eiweiss-sessions in der muckibude und menace an ehemalige dsds superheros mit knastbackground. 
ne mal spass bei seite, ich habe keine erfahrung mit sixpack, weder abgeplatzte beschichtung noch ausgerissene gewinde. ich finde die teile einfach optisch nicht wertig. der vorbau hat kein eigenstÃ¤ndiges design und kÃ¶nnte aus jeder taiwan schmiede kommen.



dreamdeep schrieb:


> Der billige Taiwan Krempel hat an einem Nicolai nichts verloren.



sehe ich genauso, ich gebe nicht 2000â¬ oder mehr fÃ¼r einen rahmen aus und bastel einen 30â¬ lenker dran, obwohl ich mich auch oft frage was bei einem lenker 70â¬ oder mehr gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Reese23 (14. Januar 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> obwohl ich mich auch oft frage was bei einem lenker 70 oder mehr gerechtfertigt.



Genau darum gings... ich wollte die Teile zumindest mal sehen bevor ich sie direkt ablehne und ich kann optisch keinen Unterschied zu anderen vielleicht wertvolleren Teilen feststellen... wie es natürlich mit der Legierung oder Festigkeit aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## ibislover (14. Januar 2011)

und wenn syntace und sixpack jetzt aus dem gleichen laden in taiwan kommen!? 

eure begrÃ¼ndungen gegen sixpack sind echt haarstreubend.
alle von dreamdeep erwÃ¤hnten marken kommen aus taiwan und die meisten aus dem selben laden.

rafft euch mal wieder!



sluette schrieb:


> ...obwohl ich mich auch oft frage was bei einem lenker 70â¬ oder mehr gerechtfertigt.


nix, auÃer der namen und die vertirebsart/gewinnspanne.


----------



## softbiker (14. Januar 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> und wenn syntace und sixpack jetzt aus dem gleichen laden in taiwan kommen!?
> 
> eure begründungen gegen sixpack sind echt haarstreubend.
> alle von dreamdeep erwähnten marken kommen aus taiwan und die meisten aus dem selben laden.
> ...



Man du hast aber Ahnung.  Weist du wieviel Tai-Buden diesen Krempel herstellen. Es gibt mit Sicherheit Marken die vom gleichen Hersteller stammen, aber nur weil Sie die gleichen Maße haben müssen Sie nicht von ein und dem selben Hersteller sein.
Und hier bewahrheitet sich nunmal kaufst du was billiges hast du was billiges. Und wenn sich das Zeug nur vom Material her unterscheidet.,
Schau mal auf die Taiwan-Show wieviel Hersteller da ausstellen, ginge es danach wird in jedem Ort ein Lenker produziert.
Komisch auch dass sich solche Berichte bei den etwas günstigeren Teilen häufen. Mag daher kommen da die Breite Masse wohl auch mehr günstigere Teile kauft aber man kann dann doch ein paar Rückschlüsse draus ziehen. BlingBling ist hald nunmal nicht alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (14. Januar 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> ...Und hier bewahrheitet sich nunmal kaufst du was billiges hast du was billiges...


hä? wo denn? weil ein bild eines gebrochenen lenker gepostet wurde?
wenn man hier jetzt bilder von gebrochenen lenkern aller anderen genannten firmen posten würde, wäre es hier aber ne lenker gallery!

und du scheinst nicht zu wissen wieviele marken aus dem selben laden kommen bzw. auch nur den geringsten einblick zu haben wie, wo und was von den herstellern wo in in asien bezogen wird. 

zwischen einem 55 euro lenker von sixpack und einem 80 euro raceface wirst du keinen unterschied in der qualität feststellen.

was du hier machst ist äpfel mit birnen vergleichen.
tritt einen schritt zurück, schau über den tellerrand und denk nochmal nach bzw. lauf mit offenen augen durch die welt.



@reese
die steuersätze sind echt in ordnung und die lager, sollte es mal nötig sein, auch zu taschen.


----------



## Reese23 (14. Januar 2011)

Habe grade mal mit Sixpack telefoniert... klar das die nicht sagen werden dass täglich Lenker zurück kommen aber es gibt zu jeder Charge Prüfzertifikate die die zweifache EN-Norm voraussetzen, welche man bei Bedarf auch anfordern könnte.

Sixpack sagt, dass bisher 3 Fälle konkret bekannt sind wo Lenker gebrochen sind und diese zweimal auf Grund von vorhergehenden Sturz und einmal auf ein total abgewürgten Vorbau zustande gekommen sind... und das bei hunderten verkauften Lenkern.

Klar ist, dass das Design wieder mal Geschmackssache ist aber deshalb gibts ja auch 50 + Hersteller für den Krempel. Und leider muss man halt auch sagen, dass bei vielen Herstellern 50% der Kalkulation für den Markennahmen der gepflegt sein will drauf geht und das Material sich nicht unterscheidet. Ich schließe hier Hersteller wie Syntace aus mit ihrem eigenen V3-irgendwas Test... sowas kostet Geld und darf dann gerne auch teurer sein.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Januar 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> eure begrÃ¼ndungen gegen sixpack sind echt haarstreubend.
> alle von dreamdeep erwÃ¤hnten marken kommen aus taiwan und die meisten aus dem selben laden.


NatÃ¼rlich werden die genannten Marken (bis auf Thomson) ebenfalls in  Taiwan gefertigt. Darum geht es doch gar nicht. 

Zum einen hat alles was aus Taiwan kommt nicht den gleichen QualitÃ¤tsstandard, natÃ¼rlich gibt es da genauso QualitÃ¤tsunterschiede. Zum anderen kann man die Produkte einfach nur aus dem Katalog bestellen und labeln oder eben selbst enwickeln und in Auftrag geben. Und dort haben Marken die den nÃ¶tigen Background, also eine richtige Entwicklungsabteilung mit fÃ¤higen Ingenieuren, PrÃ¼fstÃ¤nde und Jahrelange Erfahrung haben, die Nase vorn. 

Bei einer Sattelklemme oder einen Steuersatz mag das egal sein, bei Sicherheitsrelevanten Teilen wie Lenker und Vorbau, kommt es auf die richige Auslegung und Dimensionierung an. Und da vertraue ich lieber auf bewÃ¤hrte Sachen, als auf eine neue Marke die bunte Teile an Dirtkids verscherbelt. Wenn ich auch nur den leichten Zweifel habe, dass ein sichereitsrelevantes Teil nicht halten kÃ¶nnte, kommt es mir nicht ans Rad, fertig aus. Meine Gesundheit ist mir mehr wert, als 20-30â¬ gespart.



> hÃ¤? wo denn? weil ein bild eines gebrochenen lenker gepostet wurde?
> wenn man hier jetzt bilder von gebrochenen lenkern aller anderen genannten firmen posten wÃ¼rde, wÃ¤re es hier aber ne lenker gallery!


Das mag schon sein. Aber der Menace hat aber mittlerweile nicht zu unrecht den Ruf, leicht zu brechen - ist erst seit kurzem auf dem Markt und die Berichte Ã¼ber gebrochene Lenker hÃ¤ufen sich. Das wÃ¤re fÃ¼r mich Grund genug, das Teil nicht zu montieren.
Wenn es eben gÃ¼nstig sein soll, dann lieber einen Holzfeller oder die Boobar, die halten wenigstens.

Letzten Endes muss aber jeder selbst wissen, was er sich ans Rad schrauben mÃ¶chte und welchen QualitÃ¤tsanspruch man hat.



....


----------



## guru39 (14. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> .
> 
> Letzten Endes muss aber jeder selbst wissen, was er sich ans Rad schrauben möchte und welchen Qualitätsanspruch man hat.
> 
> ...



Amen!


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Januar 2011)

gehen wir ein stück weiter... 






NICOLAI bekommt die Rohre für unsere so heiss geliebten Rahmen ja auch aus Taiwan.


----------



## Reese23 (14. Januar 2011)

Mal anders gefragt... was wäre den eine qualitativ brauchbare Alternative in weiß mit  min. 710 - 740 mm breite in 31,8.

Wenn ich bei den einschlägigen Shops da rumsuche gibts x Lenker von x Herstellern wo ich auch nicht weiß was was taugt...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Januar 2011)

... es kommt ja auch darauf an, was man draus macht ;-)

Geiles Foto übrigens. Die Blöcke sind auch krass (und das zweite Fach unten links).


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Januar 2011)

@Reese kann dir nur eine chrome Alternative nennen, der Chromag oder so. Habe ich auch am Cockpit, allerdings habe ich Lackabplatzer zu vermelden.

@Sepp Foto ist aus dem alten Katalog.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Januar 2011)

Muss es weiss sein?

Ansonsten wäre der Easton Havoc eine schöne Alternative
http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-gb/mountain/products/bars/havoc-333

Oder Atlas FR
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/I...ace-Atlas-FR-Riserbar-Lenker-2011::24326.html

Reverse DH Race, Lowriser oder style
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...bars/Reverse-DH-Race-Lenker-318mm::14980.html
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...H-Race-Lowriser-Lenker-2010-318mm::20599.html
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-76-Lowriser-Lenker-2010-075-Zoll::18986.html

Mein absoluter Favorit ist zur Zeit der Havoc Carbon, über kurz oder lang werde ich mir den zulegen
http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-gb/mountain/products/bars/havoc-carbon


----------



## Reese23 (14. Januar 2011)

Danke deep für die Vorschläge... ich wurschtel mich mal durch. 

Weiß war mein Plan um dem Farbkonzept treu zu bleiben.

Rahmen elox blau
Hinterbau weiß
Gabel weiß
Sattel weiß/schwarz
Cockpit weiß
kleinere Anbauteile und extraLove elox rot

Ein schwarzes Cockpit würde glaube nicht so toll aussehen da alles andere so schön zusammen passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (14. Januar 2011)

Ich denke ich hab was... müsste ich zwar etwas kürzen da mir 790 mm echt zuviel sind aber daran solls ja nicht hängen.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k786/a39430/fr-31-lenker-alu-31-8-790mm-white-grunge.html

Vorbau dann evtl. den:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...erer-Clamp-SSC-Vorbau-1-1-8-318mm::13598.html


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Januar 2011)

Ein schwarze Cockpit könnte ich mir da gut vorstellen, tendiere eher in die Richtung, dass es ansonsten einfach zu viel weiss ist.


----------



## Reese23 (14. Januar 2011)

Ganz ehrlich habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht... ich halte mich mit den schei$ Farben länger auf als alles andere. Wenn ichs schwarz mache hab ich innerhalb von zwei Minuten nen Lenker und nen Vorbau.

Hab die elende Sucherei satt langsam.


----------



## stuk (14. Januar 2011)

da du eh ne schwarze sattelstütze,schwarzen dämpfer und schwarze reifen (felgen?)nehmen wirst, kannst du auch ein schwarzes cockpit nehmen....
wird trotzdem schön und nicht overpimt.
mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Januar 2011)

Hinterbau weiss, Gabel weiss, rest schwarz, so würde ich das machen. Manchmal ist weniger auch mehr.

Und dann einen schönen Thomson Vorbau und den Easton Havoc Lenker oder falls es das Budget zulässt, den Havoc Carbon. Der Havoc hat eine weisse Beschriftung, passt also gut ins Konzept.


----------



## Reese23 (14. Januar 2011)

Hab zwei schwarze Bikes des reicht... ausserdem muss ja nicht jedes N gleich aussehen.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hab zwei schwarze Bikes des reicht... ausserdem muss ja nicht jedes N gleich aussehen.


Hast Du eventuell falsch verstanden. Es ging mir nur um das Weiss bzw. die Anbauteile. Den blau elox Hauptrahmen würde ich auf jeden Fall lassen. Bin sehr gespannt drauf!


----------



## Reese23 (14. Januar 2011)

achso... ja hab ich falsch verstanden.


----------



## marco2 (14. Januar 2011)

Bei mir war es ziemlich gleich, jetzt gibt es:
Elox blauer Hauptrahmen,
Raw Hinterbau
Weiße Gabel
Raw Felgen
Raw Vorbau
Schwarze Sattelstütze 
und einen goldenen Lenker
... mal schauen, wie das am Ende ausschaut. In ein oder zwei Wochen weiß ich mehr, dann sollte der Rahmen da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (14. Januar 2011)

Wahrscheinlich hängen unsere Rahmen im selben blauen Bad schon zusammen ab... meiner sollte auch in der Zeit rum kommen. 

Ich bin gespannt wie deins aussieht wenns soweit ist.


----------



## marco2 (14. Januar 2011)

Cool! Geschwisterbikes sozusagen. 

Den weißen Hinterbau hatte ich mir auch mal überlegt.

Hast du schon nähere Infos zur Zeit?


----------



## Reese23 (14. Januar 2011)

Naja, also Termin wäre wohl heute bei mir gewesen aber die letzte Infa war dass es wohl erfahrungsgemäß 1 bis 2 Wochen länger geht...


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Januar 2011)

Bei mir war einmal eins früher da


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Januar 2011)

Bei mir auch!


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Januar 2011)

Da die Bilder heute wieder nichts geworden sind, wenigstens mal die Teileliste und das Gewicht. Der Sattel ist nur mal zum testen, wenn er taugt kommt die Titan/Carbon/Echtleder Version drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (14. Januar 2011)

Du hast die 17 Gramm Fett vergessen... 

Schöner Aufbau, bin auf die Bilder sehr gespannt.


----------



## habbadu (14. Januar 2011)

15,3 kg - was sagt KHUJAND dazu?


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Januar 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> 15,3 kg - was sagt KHUJAND dazu?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Januar 2011)

Ist das angleset echt so leicht? Brontal!


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Januar 2011)

Yep 
http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/sh...ne-creek-anglset-complete5-degree-cup/cat/529


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Januar 2011)

Danke! Nehm ich ;-)

Wird Zeit, dass ich mal bestelle!


----------



## bikehat (14. Januar 2011)

hey jungs, bin gerade bei step 8 im order generator. was bedeudet denn RD und FD bei der zugverlegung?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (14. Januar 2011)

Rear Derailleur und Front Derailleur, also Schaltwerk und Umwerfer.


----------



## bikehat (14. Januar 2011)

thx!!


----------



## Harvester (14. Januar 2011)

Also ein Bild von nen Sattel wird was, aber vom ganzen Bike nicht? Was ist denn das für ne Kamera? Alles auf Automatik stellen und schon kann man ein Bild machen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (14. Januar 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Also ein Bild von nen Sattel wird was, aber vom ganzen Bike nicht? Was ist denn das für ne Kamera? Alles auf Automatik stellen und schon kann man ein Bild machen......



Canon 350d (Spiegelreflex). Bilder in der Qualität des "Sattelfotos" sind nicht das was ich mir vorstelle, sollte schon halbwegs gut aussehen


----------



## Harvester (15. Januar 2011)

ach pimpalapup!
wir wollen was sehen.....


----------



## Ti-Max (15. Januar 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> 15,3 kg - was sagt KHUJAND dazu?



Kann nicht sein, prüf mal Deine Waage...


----------



## nicolai.fan (15. Januar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Das ein oder andere einzelbild hÃ¤tte was î



So die Bilder


----------



## de´ AK77 (15. Januar 2011)

gefällt!

geiler Decal


----------



## der-gute (15. Januar 2011)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> So die Bilder



Das is doch XL

ENDLICH ;-)


----------



## nicolai.fan (15. Januar 2011)

muss Dich entäuschen ist ein L


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Januar 2011)

Sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus, sehr schön 

Welche Angleset Cup und Dämpferhalter hast Du denn verbaut und welchen Lenkwinkel damit?


----------



## trailterror (15. Januar 2011)

:





nicolai.fan schrieb:


> muss Dich entäuschen ist ein L





Danke für die bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (15. Januar 2011)

So, dann ziehe ich jetzt auch mal nach. Heute hat es geklappt mit den Bildern 

Gewicht wie gesagt 15,3 Kg. Der Umlenkhebel und die restlichen Teile in Gold werden farblich noch an die Kashima Beschichtung angepasst. Lenkwinkel mit 0° Angleset Cup liegt bei 65,75°.


----------



## nicolai.fan (15. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus, sehr schön
> 
> Welche Angleset Cup und Dämpferhalter hast Du denn verbaut und welchen Lenkwinkel damit?



Cup +1,5  Dämpferhalter Standard  mit IPhone gemessen 65,2° werde aber noch um 0,5° zurück gehen


----------



## Helium (15. Januar 2011)

@dreamdeep


traumhaft schön


----------



## flyingscot (15. Januar 2011)

@nicolai.fan: Schöner Aufbau, aber reicht die Sattelstütze wirklich bis Unterkante Oberrohr? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen, die P6 gibts doch nur bis 40cm Länge.


----------



## HypnoKröte (15. Januar 2011)

Das wohl schönste AM. Aber nen Kettenstrebenschutz über den POM Schutz?


----------



## nicolai.fan (15. Januar 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> @nicolai.fan: Schöner Aufbau, aber reicht die Sattelstütze wirklich bis Unterkante Oberrohr? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen, die P6 gibts doch nur bis 40cm Länge.



gerade so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> So, dann ziehe ich jetzt auch mal nach. Heute hat es geklappt mit den Bildern
> 
> Gewicht wie gesagt 15,3 Kg. Der Umlenkhebel und die restlichen Teile in Gold werden farblich noch an die Kashima Beschichtung angepasst. Lenkwinkel mit 0° Angleset Cup liegt bei 65,75°.



Die Detailbilder fand ich Kacke! Aber das ist Porno 

Auch der Lenkwinkel passt und sieht nicht OCC mässig aus


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Blumen 

Die Kettenstrebe bei meinem ersten AM sah von unten und seitlich, nach einer Saison, ziemlich mitgenommen aus. Das Lezyne Teil ist zugeben nicht die schönste Lösung, aber funtioniert.


----------



## mdk187? (15. Januar 2011)

Sehr geil! Als ich nur den Rahmen gesehen habe, dachte ich auch: naja... Aber jetzt komplett echt ein Hammer.


----------



## habbadu (16. Januar 2011)

Pornokarre


----------



## trailterror (16. Januar 2011)

Glückwunsch dreamdeep. Sehr geil

Dat ding auch schon eingeritten?


----------



## sluette (16. Januar 2011)

schöne kiste hast du dir da zusammen gestellt, obwohl mir das orangene um längen besser gefallen hat. aber zum modeljahr 2012 ist ja nicht mehr lange hin...


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Januar 2011)

Sehr schön


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. Januar 2011)

@dreamdeep

HammÄr-Karre


----------



## schnubbi81 (16. Januar 2011)

jetzt ist genug-brauch auch so ein ding...

sind beide wirklich gut gelungen!


----------



## bobtailoner (16. Januar 2011)

also irgendwie wirkt das L oben wieder recht stelzig. mag aber auch am langen vorbau, sattelstütze und der 180mm (?!) gabel liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (16. Januar 2011)

Danke, freut mich das es gefällt.



bobtailoner schrieb:


> also irgendwie wirkt das L oben wieder recht stelzig. mag aber auch am langen vorbau, sattelstütze und der 180mm (?!) gabel liegen.


Da Gabel und Steuersatz bei beiden Bikes identisch sind, denke ich dass es vom Vorbau und der langen Sattelstütze kommt.


----------



## checkb (16. Januar 2011)

@Dreamdeep

Sabber, wirklich Hamma.  Ick frage mich so langsam was mir an meiner schwarzen Anna Maria nicht mehr gefällt. Muss mal der Dame wieder Leben einhauchen. 

checkb

PS: Die Gabel, mein Konto ist zur Zeit ja wieder ganz gut im Schuss.


----------



## Hatschipuh (16. Januar 2011)

@dreamdeep
einfach nur porno!!!


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Januar 2011)

Danke 

Es fährt sich auch wirklich perfekt, bin total im Glück. Der 2° flachere Lenkwinkel hat dem Bike echt gut getan, läuft richtig schön ruhig und bei großen Hindernissen und tiefen Wellen muss die Front endlich nicht mehr so aktiv entlastet werden, um nicht über den Lenker zu gehen, 1A 

@checkb: das ist ja das schöne an schwarz, mit etwas extraLove und anderen Teilen, kann man das Teil immer wieder anders gestalten


----------



## frankweber (16. Januar 2011)

Hast Dir wieder ein top bike erst tiefenenstspannt zusammengeträumt und dann klasse realisiert, selbst die weissen Tatzen die auf dem detailbild doof waren passen im Gesamtbild sehr gut.
1 a
Gruß Frank


----------



## Brainspiller (16. Januar 2011)

Alle schick, aber viel zu sauber!

So muss das:


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Januar 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Hast Dir wieder ein top bike erst tiefenenstspannt zusammengeträumt und dann klasse realisiert, selbst die weissen Tatzen die auf dem detailbild doof waren passen im Gesamtbild sehr gut.
> 1 a
> Gruß Frank



Danke Frank, lieb von Dir


----------



## psc1 (17. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


>



Sehr schickes Bike! Sieht echt KLASSE aus


----------



## stuk (17. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep; sehr schön und gut geworden
viel spaß damit
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> sehr schön und gut geworden



hat vorne aber nen fehler.


----------



## JAY-L (17. Januar 2011)

Die silberene Hülse von der Reverb muss für Perfekt noch blau, golden oder schwarz werden. und die Pedale passen farblich auch nicht so richtig.
Ansonsten top.

Gruß
Max


----------



## stuk (17. Januar 2011)

khujand, du und deine ventilkappenausrichtungsneurose


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Januar 2011)

Das Ventil ist nicht ausgerichtet? Ich weiss, hatte einen Platten und habe den Schlauch gewechselt, ohne drauf zu achten 

EDIT: zu langsam...


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> du und deine ventilkappenausrichtungsneurose



loool *treffer*


----------



## Kontragonist (17. Januar 2011)

@dreamdeep: geile Karre! Aber das is ein Canyon-Bashguard, oder? Dazu gibts von mir ein "äNööö ?!?"  Sonst Sahne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (17. Januar 2011)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Die silberene Hülse von der Reverb muss für Perfekt noch blau, golden oder schwarz werden.


Das ist so gewollt. Jeweils oben und unten verlaufen auf einer Line schwarz/silbene Parts. Oben: Griffschellen, Schalthebel, Sattelrails, Hülse. Unten: Kurbel/Bash, Bremsscheiben, Kassette, Kette, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk). Auf dem Bild von hinten sieht man das etwas besser:


----------



## nollak (17. Januar 2011)

Also das AM ist ech ein Traum


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Januar 2011)

^^^Ja das bike vom dream  ist einfach  TOP !  wobei so´n short XTR schaltwerk würde alles abrunden.   





wenn wir schon bei fotos sind .


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Januar 2011)

Mit meinen Mid gehen bei kleinem Kettenblatt nur die 3-4 leichtesten Gänge, wenn die Kettenlänge so abgestimmt ist, dass auch bei voll eingefederten Hinterbau groß/groß geht, ohne das Schaltwerk abzureissen. Das ist so auch OK. 
Bei einem Short müsste ich dann auf groß/groß verzichten und das möchte ich nicht. Ich fahre immer mal wieder Trails, wo kurze steile Rampen dazwischen sind, um auf das kleine Kettenblatt zu schalten fehlt da die Zeit.


----------



## Reese23 (17. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das ist so gewollt. Jeweils oben und unten verlaufen auf einer Line schwarz/silbene Parts. Oben: Griffschellen, Schalthebel, Sattelrails, Hülse. Unten: Kurbel/Bash, Bremsscheiben, Kassette, Kette, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk). Auf dem Bild von hinten sieht man das etwas besser:



Das ist ein geiles Bild... 

So sieht das AM richtig aggressiv aus. Du hast dir ja ganz schön Gedanken gemacht über die farbliche Gestaltung...


----------



## JAY-L (17. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das ist so gewollt. Jeweils oben und unten verlaufen auf einer Line schwarz/silbene Parts. Oben: Griffschellen, Schalthebel, Sattelrails, Hülse. Unten: Kurbel/Bash, Bremsscheiben, Kassette, Kette, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk). Auf dem Bild von hinten sieht man das etwas besser:



Ok Passt so sieht man es besser.
Könnte man denn die hülse überhaupt eloxieren?

Gruß
Max


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Januar 2011)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Könnte man denn die hülse überhaupt eloxieren?


Ja, mir fällt kein Grund ein, warum es nicht gehen sollte. Ausser vielleicht das es noch kein Tech-Manual für den Service zum Download gibt, wo die Ölmenge etc. drin steht um die Stütze anschliessend wieder zusammenzubauen.


----------



## sluette (18. Januar 2011)

habe mal eine frage an alle AM fahrer mit fox dhx 5.0 coil dämpfer. wird das propedal benötigt ? ich kenne den dämpfer aus meinem alten specialized enduro, da hab ich's überhaupt nicht benötigt.
hintergrund ist das ich einen 4.0er angeboten bekomme habe, mir aber noch ncith so sicher bin ob ich zuschlage soll...


----------



## acid-driver (18. Januar 2011)

ich nutze propedal nicht


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Januar 2011)

Der 4 hat doch auch ProPedal, nur kein BottomOut?
Anyway, ich hatte beide und benutze nie ProPedal. BottomOut habe ich mehr oder weniger auch ganz auf. Kannst bedenkenlos beim 4er zuschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (18. Januar 2011)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

